# TRU CLASSICS



## Hooked 2 Glass

There have been so many topics up in here with info and pix spread in different post.
I'd really like to see all that combined in one old school rays and classics topic.

Old School Rimm Lovers - rimms, caps, medallions, flags, post it all up in here !!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I'll start ... my set of Tru Ray Cross Laced Rimms that I bought from the homie RJ67. :thumbsup:










They are 14x7 and 14x8, medallion caps, all like NOS condition. Repro 520s for em
just arrived :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Straight laced 14x7 Tru Rays with Octagon caps and Tru Ray flag stickers


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:thumbsup: keep em commin :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: 









Tru=Classic


----------



## Firefly

My straight laces and the emblems that I'm going to re-dip soon.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 1 2008, 06:44 PM~9843730
> *There have been so many topics up in here with info and pix spread in different post.
> I'd really like to see all that combined in one old school rays and classics topic.
> 
> Old School Rimm Lovers - rimms, caps, medallions, flags, post it all up in here !!!!
> 
> 
> *


OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

do any of these come in 13s? i want to do something like this on my fleetwood but im having trouble finding out if Tru Ray made 13s or something that would fit on my car.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

tru rays did always come in 14" size only as far as i know


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 3 2008, 11:17 AM~9854730
> *tru rays did always come in 14" size only as far as i know
> *


theres a car by my house with 13" tru rays i will take pictures and post


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 11:29 AM~9854813
> *theres a car by my house with 13" tru rays i will take pictures and post
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 3 2008, 07:37 AM~9854003
> *do any of these come in 13s? i want to do something like this on my fleetwood but im having trouble finding out if Tru Ray made 13s or something that would fit on my car.
> *


They have to be made


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 02:21 PM~9855912
> *They have to be made
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

TRU CLASSICS


----------



## SAUL

TRU RAYS WITH TRU SPOKE CAPS


----------



## SAUL

TRU RAYS WITH TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND TRU RAY DECALS


----------



## SAUL

CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAY


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SHAMROCK

where can u find these in 13x7


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Feb 3 2008, 07:16 PM~9857403
> *where can u find these in 13x7
> *


NO WERE ONLY GETTING THEM DONE BY SPECIAL ORDER


----------



## tples65

Whats up hommie? Want to know if you have any tru rays for sale?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Feb 3 2008, 02:21 PM~9855912-->
> 
> 
> 
> They have to be made
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 05:47 PM~9856900
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



Okay now that makes sense.... I was about to say this went against everything you guys have taught me :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 AW SHIT!!! I just drooled on myself!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Tru=Spoke, Tru=Ray and Tru=Classic were only made in 14" X 6" through 15" X 10" as far as I know. Any 13" that are out there have been custom made. (With the exception that there may have been a couple sets special ordered from Tru=Spoke....but keep in mind, they would have costs way too much for the average person to buy!) 14" & 15" is what was on the production lines.  Believe it or not....15" were the biggest sellers! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 07:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niccceee!


----------



## SAUL

yes they are


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 3 2008, 08:17 PM~9857748
> *Whats up hommie? Want to know if you have any tru rays for sale?
> *


if the question is for me nahh homie not at the time but i can get another set of tru rays but not as clean as the ones i posted check out MR.59 he has some for sale


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

63 I sold!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

This is how I rolled back in 1979 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 01:12 AM~9859617
> * This is how I rolled back in 1979 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

beautiful car !!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 12:29 PM~9854813
> *theres a car by my house with 13" tru rays i will take pictures and post
> *



If that car was by me it would be on blocks and i have the wheels in my room!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 10:45 PM~9858611
> *if the question is for me nahh homie not at the time but i can get another set of tru rays but not as clean as the ones i posted check out MR.59 he has some for sale
> *


 WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 4 2008, 03:33 PM~9863750
> *If that car was by me it would be on blocks and i have the wheels in my room!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 4 2008, 04:40 PM~9863830
> *WHATS  UP HOMIE
> *


que onda camarada how you been ey thanks for the posole at the MAJESTICS picnic that shit hit the spot gracias


----------



## SAUL

> If that car was by me it would be on blocks and i have the wheels in my room!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> X2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Hoppin did you try them lug nuts were they the right size
Click to expand...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2008, 04:07 PM~9864078
> *whats up Hoppin did you try them lug nuts were they the right size
> *


Not yet, later today when i get home  talked to g-boyz and they said the tru's should be done later this week .. can't wait


----------



## blvddav

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 12:09 AM~9859601
> * 63 I sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the way to roll!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2008, 06:06 PM~9864066
> *que onda camarada how you been ey thanks for the posole at the MAJESTICS picnic that shit hit the spot gracias
> *



DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD........... JUST HOOK IT UP WITH SOME RIMS AND WELL CALL IT AT THAT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

For Sale $200 For A Set Of Caps $400 For Rims 13x7 & 13x6
also have 2 sets of Tru Rays Chios Never Used Still On Backing $250 Set Of Four


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 5 2008, 10:20 PM~9874725
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD........... JUST HOOK IT UP WITH SOME RIMS AND WELL CALL IT AT THAT
> *


 :biggrin: es todo ya dijiste what you want tru spokes or tru classics :biggrin:


----------



## 67_COUGNUT

:0 :0 :0 :0







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 67_COUGNUT

2 Tru Ray/Tru Classic Caps $50 each + shipping


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:29 PM~9854813
> *theres a car by my house with 13" tru rays i will take pictures and post
> *





TTT!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 01:09 AM~9859601
> * 63 I sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHICH TRU RAY MODEL WAS THIS? AND DID THEY COME ALSO IN 13 X 7's & 13 X 6's?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9883829
> *WHICH TRU RAY MODEL WAS THIS? AND DID THEY COME ALSO IN 13 X 7's & 13 X 6's?
> *



its a straight lace tru ray and all tru spoke rims (tru spoke,tru ray, tru classic, tru classic II) came in 14" or 15". with the exception of the ones that are being made into 13"


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 7 2008, 01:20 PM~9887649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

this is for accessoryfreak :biggrin:


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 04:00 PM~9887977
> *this is for accessoryfreak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha dat aint right :biggrin: 

flaco


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 01:19 AM~9884060
> *its a straight lace tru ray and all tru spoke rims (tru spoke,tru ray, tru classic, tru classic II)  came in 14" or 15". with the exception of the ones that are being made into 13"
> *


CAN I GET 13'S MADE AND BY WHO (POINT OF CONTACT OR NUMBER) AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET? :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 01:19 AM~9884060
> *its a straight lace tru ray and all tru spoke rims (tru spoke,tru ray, tru classic, tru classic II)  came in 14" or 15". with the exception of the ones that are being made into 13"
> *


WHERE OR WHO CAN I GET SOME 13's MADE AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET?  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 6 2008, 12:37 AM~9875356
> *:biggrin: es todo ya dijiste what you want tru spokes or tru classics  :biggrin:
> *


I KINDA WHAT RAYS BUT FUCK IT CLASSICS WILL DO...... I WOULD GET TRU SPOKE BUT STARY HAS THEM ON HIS ALREADY


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 03:00 PM~9887977
> *this is for accessoryfreak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


karate muhfuckin CHOP! :twak: 


:biggrin: tool box looks good and if you ask 66bigblockvert its now worth one hundred million dollars :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 02:00 PM~9887977
> *this is for accessoryfreak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :twak: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 7 2008, 03:01 PM~9888391
> *CAN I GET 13'S MADE AND BY WHO (POINT OF CONTACT OR NUMBER) AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET? :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JROCK

THANKS FOR THE REPLY GUY'S. :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

BY THE WAY. I'VE NOTICED FOR YEARS THE TRU'S HAD MANY DIFFERENT CENTER CAPS. CAN ANYBODY POST SOME OF THE VARIOUS STYLES OF THE TRU RAY CAPS AND WHAT STYLE TRU WHEELS THERE FROM? THANKS TRU RIDAZ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :worship:  uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Olds98+Feb 7 2008, 02:32 PM~9888172-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha dat aint right :biggrin:
> 
> flaco
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 03:52 PM~9888863
> *karate muhfuckin CHOP!  :twak:
> :biggrin: tool box looks good and if you ask 66bigblockvert its now worth one hundred million dollars :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Feb 7 2008, 06:25 PM~9890112
> *:angry:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :twak: ............. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what you guys dont like the way it looks? :biggrin: no worries i just cut the excess backing paper off and put some tape on the back side to make it look like i stuck it to my tool box.GOTCHA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 8 2008, 01:52 AM~9888863
> * tool box looks good and if you ask 66bigblockvert its now worth one hundred million dollars :0
> *


bigblockvert has steep prices yeah, rare shit but dunno I was able to get caps and
flags as a better deal


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 8 2008, 01:49 PM~9893451
> *bigblockvert has steep prices yeah, rare shit but dunno I was able to get caps and
> flags as a better deal
> *


Read ur emails foo, I won those mags for you :biggrin: 

Paypal meh teh moneyzs


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

already saw that ford boy :biggrin: thanks :thumbsup:
shall I paypal you or the seller directly? either way... 
PM me your paypal adress


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

WoW! Sorry about the prices I was just trying to help out the homies on here that dont have caps every time I find a set of rims there is no caps on them how about $ 150 a set of four I still have 40 caps left sold 8 set s in the last week on here some people are glad I have them I also have 1 set of NOS tru ray stickers $300 Hella rare. Let Me Know Pm me if intersted I Will be posting 2 sets of 5/20's Sportways of corse 1 set of five 13's $700 & 1 set of 4 14's $600 small white wall both hardley used!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 8 2008, 02:06 PM~9893471
> *already saw that ford boy :biggrin: thanks :thumbsup:
> shall I paypal you or the seller directly? either way...
> PM me your paypal adress
> *


Paypal me, it's the same as my msn address :cheesy:


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 7 2008, 10:39 PM~9891635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what you guys dont like the way it looks? :biggrin:  no worries i just cut the excess backing paper off and put some tape on the back side to make it look like i stuck it to my tool box.GOTCHA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we been had hommies... :0 :biggrin: 

flaco


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 7 2008, 04:04 PM~9888410
> *WHERE OR WHO CAN I GET SOME 13's MADE AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET?   :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


why would you want them made into 13's?


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 12:27 PM~9895410
> *why would you want them made into 13's?
> *


LOWER LOOK WHEN FULLY PANCAKED COMBINED WITH THE OG STYLE.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 8 2008, 11:53 AM~9895576
> *LOWER LOOK WHEN FULLY PANCAKED COMBINED WITH THE OG STYLE.
> *


When you are on the ground with hydraulics you will never tell the difference.For example,when you place a mounted 5.20x13 next to a mounted 5.20x14,the 5.20x14 is just a cunt hair taller.The 14 has an inch more rim and an inch less of tire if that make sence.IMO when they make 14's into 13's it looks stupid because now you have little tiny,short spokes that take away from the classy look of old school wire wheels.For lack of a better words,dont try and re-invent the wheel.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 01:03 PM~9896155
> *When you are on the ground with hydraulics you will never tell the difference.For example,when you place a mounted 5.20x13 next to a mounted 5.20x14,the 5.20x14 is just a cunt hair taller.The 14 has an inch more rim and an inch less of tire if that make sence.IMO when they make 14's into 13's it looks stupid because now you have little tiny,short spokes that take away from the classy look of old school wire wheels.For lack of a better words,dont try and re-invent the wheel.
> *


a cunt hair can be very important at times


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 8 2008, 10:08 PM~9896188
> *a cunt hair can be very important at times
> *


where I laylow there better be none.. clean shaven is the way to roll


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 8 2008, 01:08 PM~9896188
> *a cunt hair can be very important at times
> *


not really,IMO if someone is relying on there tire/wheel combo to lower there car,they are faking it.There is alot more factors to consider like c-notching(if needed),number of coil turns etc etc...


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 01:25 PM~9896290
> *not really,IMO if someone is relying on there tire/wheel combo to lower there car,they are faking it.There is alot more factors to consider like c-notching(if needed),number of coil turns etc etc...
> *


just playing homie :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 12:03 PM~9896155
> *When you are on the ground with hydraulics you will never tell the difference.For example,when you place a mounted 5.20x13 next to a mounted 5.20x14,the 5.20x14 is just a cunt hair taller.The 14 has an inch more rim and an inch less of tire if that make sence.IMO when they make 14's into 13's it looks stupid because now you have little tiny,short spokes that take away from the classy look of old school wire wheels.For lack of a better words,dont try and re-invent the wheel.
> *



x2


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 8 2008, 02:08 PM~9896188
> *a cunt hair can be very important at times
> *


SOMETIMES IT IS. I'VE SEEN THE 14's ON SOME RIDES AND THEY WORK GREAT WITHOUT HARDLY TELLING THE DIFFERENCE BUT ON SOME CARS SIZE DOES MATTER.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 8 2008, 01:45 PM~9896708
> *SOMETIMES IT IS. I'VE SEEN THE 14's ON SOME RIDES AND THEY WORK GREAT WITHOUT HARDLY TELLING THE DIFFERENCE BUT ON SOME CARS SIZE DOES MATTER. BUT AS FOR THE SPOKES LENGTH ISSUE THAT'S SOMETHING I'LL HAVE TO LOOK INTO. MY PREFERENCE IN STYLE IS IN THE 70 AND 80's ERA OF LOWRIDING. GRANTED 14'S WERE USED THEN BUT A PERSONAL PREFFERENCE OF STANCE BUILDING IS NOTHING {FAKE} ABOUT IT CONSIDERING I'M RUNNING ON 8" CYLINDERS AND 4 TURNED 2 TON COILS ALL AROUND. PLUS TO ADD NO POWER BALLS FOR THAT EXTRA 2 INCH REAR END DROP MY MY GLASSHOUSE. NOT TO CHANGE THIS GOOD INFORMATIVE TOPIC BUT THERE ARE MANY WAYS OF TECHNIQUE TO ACHEIVE THE LOW LOOK AND THAT'S NOT FAKIN ANYTHING.
> *



THAT GLASSHOUSE IS ALOT OF CAR FOR 13s, BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION. IF YOU WANT 13s GO FOR IT  14s WONT LOOK TO BIG FOR THAT RIDE


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 02:25 PM~9896290
> *not really,IMO if someone is relying on there tire/wheel combo to lower there car,they are faking it.There is alot more factors to consider like c-notching(if needed),number of coil turns etc etc...
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 02:25 PM~9896290
> *not really,IMO if someone is relying on there tire/wheel combo to lower there car,they are faking it.There is alot more factors to consider like c-notching(if needed),number of coil turns etc etc...
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 8 2008, 02:25 PM~9896290
> *not really,IMO if someone is relying on there tire/wheel combo to lower there car,they are faking it.There is alot more factors to consider like c-notching(if needed),number of coil turns etc etc...
> *


THERE'S NO {FAKING} IN BEING LOW AND HOW TO BE LOW BASED ON YOUR LOWERING TECHNIIQUE. IF YOU LOW YOU LOW.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 8 2008, 12:08 PM~9896188
> *a cunt hair can be very important at times
> *


X2, especially smelly hairs! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 8 2008, 02:45 PM~9897034
> *X2, especially smelly hairs!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

I Think 13 look Better On Everything But If You Have A Big hevay car & ride On The freeway A Lot I would Go With The 14's But On 68 & Below Impalas 13's Are The only way To Ride


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

14s for me.... :biggrin: its old school or nothing


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Feb 8 2008, 04:52 PM~9897088
> *I Think 13 look Better On Everything But If You Have A Big hevay car & ride On The freeway A Lot I would Go With The 14's But On 68 & Below Impalas 13's Are The only way To Ride
> *


POINT TAKEN. I'LL BE EVALUATING BOTH 13 AND 14" RIMS. :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Firefly

I personally think a 13" Tru-ray or Tru-classic wouldn't look good. There's not much spoke there as it is because of the large hub, and making the rim even smaller would probably make it look weird.

And no need for 13eens on big '70's cars anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 8 2008, 05:50 PM~9897412
> *14s for me....  :biggrin: its old school or nothing
> *


Thats WORD!

13's are for the Dr Dre era...lol


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 8 2008, 07:27 PM~9899105
> *POINT TAKEN. I'LL BE EVALUATING BOTH 13 AND 14" RIMS. :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


I have a set of 13's and 14's. It's really what you will be happy with not whether other people approve of it. Tru Spoke offered a custom built 13" back then and the new wheels will be offered in a 13". Same hub just different length spokes and a 1" smaller hoop. If it didn't look right or wasn't up to spec they wouldn't have made them. In my opinion for my 64 it's 13's or go back to stocks. If your feeling is 14" is OG because that's what was popular than we should all be riding 15's because that was their most popular, produced and sold wheel. Here's a pic of my 13's for you to look at. Compare them to the 14's and pick what your going to be happy with. It's all a matter of opinion! There is no right or wrong size.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 10 2008, 12:40 AM~9903223
> *I have a set of 13's and 14's. It's really what you will be happy with not whether other people approve of it. Tru Spoke offered a custom built 13" back then and the new wheels will be offered in a 13". Same hub just different length spokes and a 1" smaller hoop. If it didn't look right or wasn't up to spec they wouldn't have made them. In my opinion for my 64 it's 13's or go back to stocks. If your feeling is 14" is OG because that's what was popular than we should all be riding 15's because that was their most popular, produced and sold wheel. Here's a pic of my 13's for you to look at. Compare them to the 14's and pick what your going to be happy with. It's all a matter of opinion! There is no right or wrong size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats soem good info ! nice rimm..


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 05:24 PM~9904155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 9 2008, 04:40 PM~9903223
> *I have a set of 13's and 14's. It's really what you will be happy with not whether other people approve of it. Tru Spoke offered a custom built 13" back then and the new wheels will be offered in a 13". Same hub just different length spokes and a 1" smaller hoop. If it didn't look right or wasn't up to spec they wouldn't have made them. In my opinion for my 64 it's 13's or go back to stocks. If your feeling is 14" is OG because that's what was popular than we should all be riding 15's because that was their most popular, produced and sold wheel. Here's a pic of my 13's for you to look at. Compare them to the 14's and pick what your going to be happy with. It's all a matter of opinion! There is no right or wrong size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALIKIN ABOUT.


----------



## Joost....

that picsture is just perfect in any way :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391250


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Feb 9 2008, 03:40 PM~9903223
> *I have a set of 13's and 14's. It's really what you will be happy with not whether other people approve of it. Tru Spoke offered a custom built 13" back then and the new wheels will be offered in a 13". Same hub just different length spokes and a 1" smaller hoop. If it didn't look right or wasn't up to spec they wouldn't have made them. In my opinion for my 64 it's 13's or go back to stocks. If your feeling is 14" is OG because that's what was popular than we should all be riding 15's because that was their most popular, produced and sold wheel. Here's a pic of my 13's for you to look at. Compare them to the 14's and pick what your going to be happy with. It's all a matter of opinion! There is no right or wrong size.
> 
> *


tru but if thats the case then you forgot to mention STANDARDS were the MOST popular. Hot rodders used to run wire wheels back in the day too they ran 15" standard. Raza was different, my uncles and my pop ran 14" reverse and thats what I will run. When I asked them why they did it they said stocks came in 14" rims so they figured they werent doing damage to their rides. this is what I saw growing up so for me its OG and the only way to go. JCD is right though pick what makes you happy.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I roll 14's for around town cruising but i actually 'drive' my cars to out of state shows so thats when i switch up to the 15's due to my gear ratio & etc....So thats i like to scoop doubles of everything...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 05:24 PM~9904155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




______________ sold!!!!!!! __________________


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 8 2008, 08:27 PM~9899105
> *POINT TAKEN. I'LL BE EVALUATING BOTH 13 AND 14" RIMS. :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


13 OR 14 :dunno: YOUR MONEY DO WHAT YOU THINK IS RIGHT!!! WHAT MATTERS IS THAT YOUR RIDE LAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU WANT TO BE OLD SCHOOL MAKE SURE YOUR RANFLA LAYS!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 12 2008, 09:29 AM~9923034
> *13 OR 14  :dunno: YOUR MONEY DO WHAT YOU THINK IS RIGHT!!!    WHAT MATTERS IS THAT YOUR RIDE LAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU WANT TO BE OLD SCHOOL MAKE SURE YOUR RANFLA LAYS!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RITE! :biggrin: THAT'S O 2 THA G TALK THERE! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :werd: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Double post :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT


----------



## 209impala

Does anyone have an extra Mclean cap or 2 that they want to sell :dunno: Need 1
like these.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you ever end up selling these rims back in 07?


----------



## SAUL

Yeah they sold


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2008, 09:16 PM~9991069
> *Does anyone have an extra Mclean cap or 2 that they want to sell :dunno: Need 1
> like these.
> 
> *


ME TO I WANT SOME


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT !


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2008, 09:16 PM~9991069
> *Does anyone have an extra Mclean cap or 2 that they want to sell :dunno: Need 1
> like these.
> 
> *



i have 4 new ones!!
shoot me some offers for all 4!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Just took my one dented Ray to G-boys to get the lip replaced. It will be in rim jail for 3 weeks  

I think I saw Hoppin62s Tru Spokes there .... Man they were stunnining.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 27 2008, 01:18 AM~10040050
> *i have 4 new ones!!
> shoot me some offers for all 4!
> *


any pics?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 28 2008, 06:05 PM~10053520
> *Just took my one dented Ray to G-boys to get the lip replaced. It will be in rim jail for 3 weeks
> 
> I think I saw Hoppin62s Tru Spokes there .... Man they were stunnining.
> *


Did you :0 I haven't seen them yet...I might be picking them up on Saturday. They have been there since December and I am patiently waiting  I will post pics in the Tru-Spoke topic when I get them  I have them for a minute, then they will be shipped to their home in Amsterdam :tears:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 28 2008, 07:40 PM~10053804
> *Did you  :0  I haven't seen them yet...I might be picking them up on Saturday. They have been there since December and I am patiently waiting    I will post pics in the Tru-Spoke topic when I get them   I have them for a minute, then they will be shipped to their home in Amsterdam  :tears:
> *


Yeah if you havent picked them up yet then they have to be yours. They came out great. They werent sealed though... I thought he did that for us too?

He was working on another set already I wonder whos those belong to?

You are gonna have to send him another set to work on cause when you see these you are not gonna wanna get rid of them!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10053804
> *Did you  :0  I haven't seen them yet...I might be picking them up on Saturday. They have been there since December and I am patiently waiting    I will post pics in the Tru-Spoke topic when I get them   I have them for a minute, then they will be shipped to their home in Amsterdam   :tears:
> *


I got mine back from him last week. They look pretty good! Which caps do you think look best?


----------



## SAUL

:0 they look good


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 29 2008, 06:21 AM~10054810
> *:0  they look good
> *



x2, I prefer the tru flags cap I think...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

hands down the 59-60 cap.


----------



## hoppin62

> They werent sealed though... I thought he did that for us too?
> 
> He does!


----------



## hoppin62

> I got mine back from him last week. They look pretty good! Which caps do you think look best?
> 
> 
> Both! Depends on type of car. 59' caps are my favorite.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Cracker are those the caps & emblems you got from me? uffin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 29 2008, 02:38 AM~10056440
> *hands down the 59-60 cap.
> *



X10


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Feb 29 2008, 04:41 AM~10056841
> *Cracker are those the caps & emblems you got from me? uffin:
> *


yup


----------



## Sin Sixty

> I got mine back from him last week. They look pretty good! Which caps do you think look best?
> Both! Depends on type of car. 59' caps are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> they are going on a 60 impala drop top.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

These caps on your 60.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 29 2008, 06:59 PM~10061624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These caps on your 60.
> *


X2 100% :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Feb 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10061446
> *they are going on a 60 impala drop top.
> *


thats a no brainer,YOU HAVE to run the 59-60 cap.How about maybe trying to get a truray sticker on the 59-60 cap? :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 1 2008, 08:03 AM~10064236
> *thats a no brainer,YOU HAVE to run the 59-60 cap.How about maybe trying to get a truray sticker on the 59-60 cap? :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool. I wonder if someone could custom make some? The 60 center caps are bigger than a standard tru ray chip or sticker. I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Mar 1 2008, 10:24 AM~10064483
> *That would be cool.  I wonder if someone could custom make some?  The 60 center caps are bigger than a standard tru ray chip or sticker.  I'll have to give that some thought.
> *



hey dawg did I ever thank you for that pic .....


----------



## MRGOFAST

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/581088104.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MRGOFAST_@Mar 1 2008, 07:57 PM~10067164
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/581088104.html
> *


WOW... you bought those off that vette shop huh.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 1 2008, 10:23 PM~10067759
> *WOW... you bought those off that vette shop huh.
> *


One of them is not like the others.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10067944
> *One of them is not like the others.
> *


One is cross laced. :0


----------



## SAUL

I JUST PICKED UP THESE TODAY AS YOU CAN SEE I CLEANED THE DISH A LITTLE WITH SOME CHROME CLEANER AND IT CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD SO THATS A GOOD SIGN I JUST HAVE TO REMOVE THESE MONSTER TIRES OF THEM AND CLEAN THEM UP A LITTLE MORE


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## Eryk

Oh man, those look VERY promising. Looks like the spokes just have minor dulling and only a couple nipples have a little surface rust. You should be ablt to get those looking nice. Good score!


----------



## JustRite

Cmon BigBlock......post them shits up!!!!  before I tell the fish story :biggrin: and you still owe me :roflmao: 

ps...drivng off I saw the guy thru the fence,he was still there.maybe somebody just bought the caps alone.

Peace


----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## drew-barry-86




----------



## I R Roger Clemens

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:36 PM~9857202
> *TRU RAYS WITH TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND TRU RAY DECALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C.C.C.Clean!


----------



## I R Roger Clemens

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 02:12 AM~9859617
> * This is how I rolled back in 1979 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

finally had my set of flags in the mail today, you cant believe I bad I was waiting for them :biggrin: 

big thanks saul for sending them out


----------



## SAUL

anytime homie they look badd


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 4 2008, 01:05 PM~10086496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally had my set of flags in the mail today, you cant believe I bad I was waiting for them  :biggrin:
> 
> big thanks saul for sending them out
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

TTMFT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

just got my rim back from G-Boys.... which one was repaired?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 16 2008, 07:23 PM~10179866
> *just got my rim back from G-Boys.... which one was repaired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 16 2008, 10:23 AM~10179866
> *just got my rim back from G-Boys.... which one was repaired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice i have a set of those caps for sale $50 for all 4


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 16 2008, 09:23 AM~10179866
> *just got my rim back from G-Boys.... which one was repaired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 What was repaired on the rim?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 16 2008, 01:12 PM~10180787
> *:0 What was repaired on the rim?
> *


the outer lip was badly curbed and at the time the p.o. replaced. it with a mclean. He hammered the shit outa this one to use as a display or makeshift spair.



















either way Im just glad he saved it all this time  









Ill take better pics after I clean up the other 4, there is still 20 years of dust on them.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 16 2008, 01:15 PM~10181142
> *the outer lip was badly curbed and at the time the p.o. replaced. it with a mclean.  He hammered the shit outa this one to use as a display or makeshift spair.
> either way Im just glad he saved it all this time
> Ill take better pics after I clean up the other 4, there is still 20 years of dust on them.
> *


 :thumbsup: They do good work.


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eryk

Lookin good Rick!!! They hooked you up.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## firme63ragtop

Anybody have 59-60 2prong caps for sale?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

All cleaned up










Now for the tires


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Thanx for the positive feed back, im just trying to keep up with you guys though :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by Eryk+Mar 16 2008, 05:06 PM~10181947-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good Rick!!!  They hooked you up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 02:56 PM~10181313
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 02:55 PM~10181309
> *:thumbsup: They do good work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Mar 16 2008, 10:27 AM~10179883
> *:biggrin:  NICE!
> *


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 17 2008, 03:55 AM~10182774
> *
> Now for the tires
> *


Coker 5.20's, and you know this, mayne


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10182337
> * Anybody have 59-60 2prong caps for sale?
> *



Classic Industries has them with inserts in either black or white for about $279.00 a set. That is were I got mine.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Now that Im about ready for actual use I got some questions for you OG triple OG's. 

I have been popping the caps og by hitting them through the opening from the back side but when they are on the car how the hell am I gonna get the caps off???? I cant fit a screw driver near them but thats okay cuz I dont want to scratch them. 

Also what is the duct tape method I heard of I dont want the caps flying off on me while on the road. Stickers/chips aint eazy to come buy, I still cant find one for the spair. Will this make it harder to get off when I need to?

Any other words of wisdom will be appreciated. :biggrin: thanks in advance.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 17 2008, 06:54 AM~10186522
> *Now that Im about ready for actual use I got some questions for you OG triple OG's.
> 
> I have been popping the caps og by hitting them through the opening from the back side but when they are on the car how the hell am I gonna get the caps off???? I cant fit a screw driver near them but thats okay cuz I dont want to scratch them.
> 
> Also what is the duct tape method I heard of I dont want the caps flying off on me while on the road. Stickers/chips aint eazy to come buy, I still cant find one for the spair. Will this make it harder to get off when I need to?
> 
> Any other words of wisdom will be appreciated.  :biggrin: thanks in advance.
> *



You can use tools like these to remove the caps.....



















Duct tape is used for securing & stopping the rattle of loose caps


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 17 2008, 01:27 PM~10188944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cOOL THANX FOR THE GREAT INFO... WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS ON SHOOT ME A LINK PLEASE (I hate caps lock)


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 17 2008, 01:58 PM~10189586
> *cOOL THANX FOR THE GREAT INFO... WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS ON SHOOT ME A LINK PLEASE (I hate caps lock)
> *


http://asp.americanracing.com/storeimages/...overed-caps.htm
 I don't know the size of this one, but you can call and ask.


----------



## firme63ragtop

Thanks EZ-Rider!


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## scooby

my limo named Just Murdered on 30s


----------



## scooby




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 12:55 AM~10202924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i buy some of these in chrome, the rims i mean...?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 12:55 AM~10202924
> *my limo named Just Murdered on 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i buy these in chrome?


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 19 2008, 06:47 AM~10203970
> *where can i buy these in chrome?
> *


 those are e n g classics

egclassics.com


----------



## scooby

I just picked up a couple sets my computer isnt letting me save them can I email them to sombody and can you post em for me. One set is tru spokes the other set Im not sure of


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Mar 19 2008, 11:44 AM~10206080
> *I just picked up a couple sets my computer isnt letting me save them can I email them to sombody and can you post em for me. One set is tru spokes the other set Im not sure of
> *


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 19 2008, 12:03 PM~10206263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



post the rest of the pics when you get a chance....thanks man my computer is fucked up I cant figure out why it wont let me save pics maybe I got too many


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Its cool I dont mind but Im gonna post them in the Tru Spoke Topic where they belong...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=315628&st=1200

This topic is for Rays and Classics


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 19 2008, 03:31 PM~10207863
> *This topic is for Rays and Classics
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: 

Check my home made chips. One day, I'd like to come up on some clean Classic caps. But these will do the trick till then. What do you guys think?


----------



## Eryk

Damn double post. Sorry


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10209875
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Check my home made chips.  One day, I'd like to come up on some clean Classic caps.  But these will do the trick till then.  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 what did you use they look good


----------



## Eryk

Thanks homie. These are the same Lincoln caps that were on them before. I used my wood burning gun on the og plastic and painted them.

There's a step-by-step with lots of pics in this thread on our club's board. Check it.
http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB2/viewt...p?p=44366#44366


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 19 2008, 06:06 PM~10209875
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Check my home made chips.  One day, I'd like to come up on some clean Classic caps.  But these will do the trick till then.  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

came out nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Firefly

Better put some caps on that shit Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 11:29 AM~10215165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

thanks for the feedback guys. problem with the caps is that they are a bitch
to get off. even worse then the tru ray caps. didnt find a tool yet that works.

I love my 520s btw... they are the SHIT, look so dayum cool.


----------



## SAUL

MANN THAT LOOKS BADDD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds98

lookin real firme HOOKED..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

thanks olds98, more tomorrow!










TTT with an oldschool pic!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 21 2008, 12:59 AM~10216821
> *thanks olds98, more tomorrow!
> *


It's tomorrow Mike :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 22 2008, 02:08 AM~10227817
> *It's tomorrow Mike  :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10215551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys. problem with the caps is that they are a bitch
> to get off. even worse then the tru ray caps. didnt find a tool yet that works.
> 
> I love my 520s btw... they are the SHIT, look so dayum cool.
> *


 :0 

Badass. Are those cokers?


----------



## SAUL

my latest addition


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10234537
> *:0
> 
> Badass.  Are those cokers?
> *


Yeah they're cokers

Nice ass wheels Saul!


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted

my latest addition


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 08:40 AM~10234553
> *my latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 10:40 AM~10234553
> *my latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you`ve the eye to spot them out!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 23 2008, 01:59 PM~10235744
> *you`ve  the eye to spot them out!
> *


whats up MR.59 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10236819
> *whats up MR.59  :wave:
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Whats up Homies...

Saul them are killing me!!

But i got the medallions for them....


----------



## arnout..

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 08:32 PM~10215551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys. problem with the caps is that they are a bitch
> to get off. even worse then the tru ray caps. didnt find a tool yet that works.
> 
> I love my 520s btw... they are the SHIT, look so dayum cool.
> *



:thumbsup: 
looking great german homie!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 11:32 AM~10215551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got to love them 5.20's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:yes: 5.20s


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Putting my Rays on the Impala this weekend I will take some pics this weekend probably at the Together show. I think I am going to put on my 175/75r14 Remmingtons. My car is no pampered trailer queen and gets driven on a regular basis. That mixed with the family being in the car all the time means I need to think about safety as well as looks.

Thanx to the homie Saul I have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60s that were gonna go on the Rays but instead they will go on the Appliance Fine Wires. Then all I need to do is get some tires for the Supremes and Im done.... I can switch them around depending on my mood :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 27 2008, 07:58 AM~10266954
> *Putting my Rays on the Impala this weekend I will take some pics this weekend probably at the Together show. I think I am going to put on my 175/75r14 Remmingtons. My car is no pampered trailer queen and gets driven on a regular basis. That mixed with the family being in the car all the time means I need to think about safety as well as looks.
> 
> Thanx to the homie Saul I have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60s that were gonna go on the Rays but instead they will go on the Appliance Fine Wires. Then all I need to do is get some tires for the Supremes and Im done.... I can switch them around depending on my mood    :biggrin:
> *


Pics! Man, I loved the Impala on your appliance wires. But I think those Rays are gonna be perfect for your car.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 27 2008, 07:58 AM~10266954
> *Putting my Rays on the Impala this weekend I will take some pics this weekend probably at the Together show. I think I am going to put on my 175/75r14 Remmingtons. My car is no pampered trailer queen and gets driven on a regular basis. That mixed with the family being in the car all the time means I need to think about safety as well as looks.
> 
> Thanx to the homie Saul I have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60s that were gonna go on the Rays but instead they will go on the Appliance Fine Wires. Then all I need to do is get some tires for the Supremes and Im done.... I can switch them around depending on my mood    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 27 2008, 06:58 AM~10266954
> *Putting my Rays on the Impala this weekend I will take some pics this weekend probably at the Together show. I think I am going to put on my 175/75r14 Remmingtons. My car is no pampered trailer queen and gets driven on a regular basis. That mixed with the family being in the car all the time means I need to think about safety as well as looks.
> Thanx to the homie Saul I have a set of Premium Sportway 5.60s that were gonna go on the Rays but instead they will go on the Appliance Fine Wires. Then all I need to do is get some tires for the Supremes and Im done.... I can switch them around depending on my mood    :biggrin:
> *


A True Lowrider


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
I like this site...I am old skool curzer from back in the day...I havent see rims like these in years :0 ...
I have a 1967 Impala with Mclains, But I put some TruSpoke caps on them. It still looks clean tho...I had them on my car for a long time..I also had many guys wanting to buy them even now...So if u guys know anyone wanting to sell some TruSpoke or just the center caps I might know a few peeps that might want them...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Mar 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10271218
> *:biggrin:
> I like this site...I am old skool curzer from back in the day...I havent see rims like these in years  :0 ...
> I have a 1967 Impala with Mclains, But I put some TruSpoke caps on them.  It still looks clean tho...I had them on my car for a long time..I also had many guys wanting to buy them  even now...So if u guys know anyone wanting to sell some TruSpoke or just the center caps I might know a few peeps that might want them...
> *


welcome to layitlow homie


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
tks for the welcome..I fell at home already !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

i have some mclean and tru spoke caps for sale if you know of any one $45 for both sets


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Mar 27 2008, 04:36 PM~10271218
> *:biggrin:
> I like this site...I am old skool curzer from back in the day...I havent see rims like these in years  :0 ...
> I have a 1967 Impala with Mclains, But I put some TruSpoke caps on them.  It still looks clean tho...I had them on my car for a long time..I also had many guys wanting to buy them  even now...So if u guys know anyone wanting to sell some TruSpoke or just the center caps I might know a few peeps that might want them...
> *


peace homie... got to love the old school...


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10215551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback guys. problem with the caps is that they are a bitch
> to get off. even worse then the tru ray caps. didnt find a tool yet that works.
> 
> I love my 520s btw... they are the SHIT, look so dayum cool.
> *


so hey, did you get those 5.2's on your 8" rims or are they different rims?

looks great


----------



## YAYOS64

i have a set of true spokes 14x7s but they are rusted and some are curb shot.... where can i get them restored or is it easy for me to take them apart and send them to get rechromed ... and what iam i looking at price range


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 28 2008, 06:40 AM~10273386
> *so hey, did you get those 5.2's on your 8" rims or are they different rims?
> 
> looks great
> *


These are his Tru-Classics 14x7

The x8's are 2 of his cross-laced Tru-Rays :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10273640
> *i have a set of true spokes 14x7s  but they are rusted and some are curb shot.... where can i get them restored  or is it easy for me to take them apart and send them to get rechromed ... and what iam i looking at price range
> *



Depending on what your wheels need replaced....(dishes, spokes, nipples)...you could be looking at a price range of $1300-$1600 to get them re-done


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

rollin on tru's. with the custom moon cap.


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 28 2008, 03:45 AM~10274882
> *These are his Tru-Classics 14x7
> 
> The x8's are 2 of his cross-laced Tru-Rays  :biggrin:
> *


damn!

he planning on rolling 5.2's on the 8's?

.... i wanna see that!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 28 2008, 03:10 PM~10279038
> *damn!
> 
> he planning on rolling 5.2's on the 8's?
> 
> .... i wanna see that!
> *

















14 X 8's


----------



## grandson

^^ butter


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 29 2008, 01:10 AM~10279038
> *damn!
> 
> he planning on rolling 5.2's on the 8's?
> 
> .... i wanna see that!
> *


Nah, I tried talking him into it, but he won't :angry:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey does anyone have pics of some Spider wire wheels?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK




----------



## Metty

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 04:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kinda chinas are those :0


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 04:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That's how you roll!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Metty_@Mar 31 2008, 03:34 PM~10300430
> *what kinda chinas are those :0
> *



:0 :buttkick: 

Those are Tru-Rays :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 03:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 04:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HAVE TO SEE IT IN PERSON IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER THOSE TRU RAYS REALLY SET IT OFF


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2008, 06:37 PM~10301554
> *YOU HAVE TO SEE IT IN PERSON IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER THOSE TRU RAYS REALLY SET IT OFF
> *



Good to meet ya holmes... how did you like the show?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 PM~10302889
> *Good to meet ya holmes... how did you like the show?
> *



was that the TOGETHER show?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2008, 08:42 PM~10302998
> *was that the TOGETHER show?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Daffy

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2008, 10:16 PM~9991069
> *Does anyone have an extra Mclean cap or 2 that they want to sell :dunno: Need 1
> like these.
> 
> *


my uncle has 4. we just peeld the McLean stickers off, looks better all crome.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 05:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Much props...car looks great on the Rays!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 03:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: LOVE THE BLINDS TOO.......


----------



## ez_rider

Here is a pic from my wedding 03-02-85










Rolling on Classics


----------



## ez_rider

Here is a pic from my wedding 03-02-85










Rolling on Classics


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 05:12 PM~10300213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wuzzzzupppp! :0  :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 05:22 PM~10305911
> *Here is a pic from my wedding 03-02-85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling on Classics
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 PM~10302889
> *Good to meet ya holmes... how did you like the show?
> *


same brother the show was good alot of nice rides


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

bump


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Whats up homies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The snows gone and time to get my roll on!!


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
I just got my TruSpoke and McLane caps in today that I bought from SAUL.
He is the real DEAL..Man fast service :cheesy: Tks Homie  Now if only I can find the 2 7/8 Blue TurSpoke stickers to put on them I well be set.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Apr 9 2008, 11:20 AM~10372885
> *:biggrin:
> I just got my TruSpoke and McLane caps in today that I bought from SAUL.
> He is the real DEAL..Man fast service  :cheesy:  Tks Homie    Now if only I can find the  2 7/8  Blue TurSpoke stickers to put on them I well be set.
> *


 no problem homie


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Apr 9 2008, 11:20 AM~10372885
> *:biggrin:
> I just got my TruSpoke and McLane caps in today that I bought from SAUL.
> He is the real DEAL..Man fast service  :cheesy:  Tks Homie    Now if only I can find the  2 7/8  Blue TurSpoke stickers to put on them I well be set.
> *



there was some on ebay last week.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2008, 11:22 AM~10305911
> *Here is a pic from my wedding 03-02-85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling on Classics
> *


great pic! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

The camarada Accessoryfreaks ride at the TOGETHER C.C show


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10387023
> *The camarada Accessoryfreaks ride at the TOGETHER C.C show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my dawg right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2008, 04:46 AM~10387023
> *The camarada Accessoryfreaks ride at the TOGETHER C.C show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Madd props homie--They look good!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

SUPER CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 11 2008, 09:38 PM~10395423
> *That's my dawg right there.  :thumbsup:
> *


  

shes lookin really good, rick.


----------



## edelmiro13

Does anyone know if these classic fit the 93-96 fleetwoods or does anyone have pics of them on the fleetwood


----------



## thapachuco

Found these

50 spoke OG rims


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 12 2008, 04:56 PM~10399822
> *Does anyone know if these classic fit the 93-96 fleetwoods or does anyone have pics of them on the fleetwood
> *


look baca few pages


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 12 2008, 02:56 PM~10399822
> *Does anyone know if these classic fit the 93-96 fleetwoods or does anyone have pics of them on the fleetwood
> *


A FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE ON TRU CLASSICS AND OG 5.20s


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10279847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 X 8's
> *



but what about something like these in 14x7 on a 93-96 fleetwood any problems with the rear rubbing????????


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

those fleets are funny homie, ur gonna have to try some on and see, because some people can fit 13x7s wit no mod, and some fleets like mine rub really hard and its impossible to fit em, so i had to go with 14x6. 
roll the dice


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10401591
> *but what about something like these in 14x7 on a 93-96 fleetwood any problems with the rear rubbing????????
> *



IMO TRU SPOKES BELONG ONLY ON TRADITONAL LOWRIDERS BUT IF YOU GOT THEM YOU CAN PUT THEM ON ANYTHING YOU WANT TO.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 13 2008, 01:31 AM~10402950
> *those fleets are funny homie, ur gonna have to try some on and see, because some people can fit 13x7s wit no mod, and some fleets like mine rub really hard and its impossible to fit em, so i had to go with 14x6.
> roll the dice
> *



Yeah I know all that homie I have 14x6s right now and I had 14x7 before I had juice, I just wanted to see if anyone had some like the pic above on there fleetwood and since there bolt on I want to know if they rubed.....and I dont think you can go anywhere and try these on its rare if I find a clean set for sale and once I do and buy it thats it so I want to see if theres any info out there that helpfull


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

these rims have adjustable spacers in the back, so if they did rub u could most likely fix that. i looked into them like u did, but decided on some all gold 14s instead. but i did learn they have a differnt offset then chinas. so its pretty likely u could bolt em on without a problem


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10403712
> *these rims have adjustable spacers in the back, so if they did rub u could most likely fix that. i looked into them like u did, but decided on some all gold 14s instead. but i did learn they have a differnt offset then chinas. so its pretty likely u could bolt em on without a problem
> *



Right on homie thanks for the info :thumbsup: I still would like to see if anyone has pics of them on one


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Olds98

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2008, 08:45 PM~10401229
> *A FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE ON TRU CLASSICS AND OG 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit that looks insane.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10279847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 X 8's
> *


LOVIN THE PIC HOMIE, DAAAAAMN!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 15 2008, 03:51 PM~10423882
> *LOVIN THE PIC HOMIE, DAAAAAMN!!
> *


yeah, those 8's look badd!! I regret selling mine!! :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10418646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I <3 this car :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10427119
> *yeah, those 8's look badd!! I regret selling mine!! :angry:
> *



No need to be upset. They are in good hands.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

I just got a set of straight lace 14x7 Classice's & A nice set of Tru Spoke Knock offs If any body is intersted $400 for The Rims & Ariva's & $150 For The Truspoke Knock Offs :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Supreme you better jump on them if they stay at that price... You already have 2 caps.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 18 2008, 10:41 AM~10446685
> *Supreme you better jump on them if they stay at that price... You already have 2 caps.
> *



id like too but im broke  i know i could sell my blinds but then id be assed outta sancos. its cool i still know where theres 2 sets of classics just sitting in a garage.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 18 2008, 06:05 AM~10445350
> *No need to be upset. They are in good hands.
> *


True...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Firefly

A pic I took at the San Bernardino show


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 26 2008, 10:43 PM~10509616
> *A pic I took at the San Bernardino show
> 
> *



:0 welcome back to europe!  

get at me boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10514158
> *:0  welcome back to europe!
> 
> get at me boy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have my people call your people tomorrow


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 26 2008, 01:43 PM~10509616
> *A pic I took at the San Bernardino show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT TRU RAYS BUT STILL NICE, THESE ARE THE ONES HE HAD ON HIS 59 LAST YEAR.


----------



## Firefly

Did I get fooled by Mcleans, that's not so good for a guy who owns a set of Rays :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 27 2008, 02:14 PM~10515106
> *Did I get fooled by Mcleans, that's not so good for a guy who owns a set of Rays :roflmao: :nosad:
> *



look at the hubs buddy, you've been bamboozled :biggrin: since you failed to notice that in a very close up picture, im gonna have to ask you to go ahead and send those tru rays to me :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10515106
> *Did I get fooled by Mcleans, that's not so good for a guy who owns a set of Rays :roflmao: :nosad:
> *



I was about to say the same thing


----------



## Firefly




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 Dont feel too bad at least you got to spend some time with them.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 28 2008, 07:10 PM~10521002
> *:0 Dont feel too bad at least you got to spend some time with them.
> *


`
:roflmao:

My colorbar will get lonely :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 28 2008, 10:26 AM~10521168
> *`
> :roflmao:
> 
> My colorbar will get lonely  :0
> *



GO AHEAD AND SEND THAT TOO :biggrin: ONLY IF ITS AN OG NOT A REPOP


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10521790
> *GO AHEAD AND SEND THAT TOO :biggrin: ONLY IF ITS AN OG NOT A REPOP
> *


I will send you 3 movies of it playing to different songs :0 That's all you're gonna get :biggrin: 

It's a full face colorsonic from Ted


----------



## SUPREME69

FEEL FREE TO USE THIS TOPIC :biggrin: MUCH BETTER FUNKY JAMS HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=312461&st=2800


WHAT KINDS OF RIMS ARE YOU PUTTING ON THAT FORD?


----------



## Firefly

Tru-Rays are going on the LTD, wrapped in some 5.20's.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Eryk

TTMFT for the Classics and Rays.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:worship:


----------



## Firefly

Damn right! Thanks for those pics Eryk!!! :worship:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 30 2008, 08:53 AM~10540510
> *Damn right! Thanks for those pics Eryk!!!  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

Nice close ups


----------



## Eryk

Can anybody kick knowledge on what finishes those Tru Classic chips came in.(The metal chips, not the Tru sticker emblems.) I've seen a few gold ones in the old LRMs. And even what looked like a candy red set. Did people just have them plated, painted, or what?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10542892
> *Can anybody kick knowledge on what finishes those Tru Classic chips came in.(The metal chips, not the Tru sticker emblems.)  I've seen a few gold ones in the old LRMs.  And even what looked like a candy red set.  Did people just have them plated, painted, or what?
> *


I have a set of metal Tru-Ray emblems and one of them is stripped and has a copperish finish to it. You can just re-plate them, so you can also gold plate or paint them.


----------



## SUPREME69

ask saul he has the wheel spec ad :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 30 2008, 02:32 PM~10542892
> *Can anybody kick knowledge on what finishes those Tru Classic chips came in.(The metal chips, not the Tru sticker emblems.)  I've seen a few gold ones in the old LRMs.  And even what looked like a candy red set.  Did people just have them plated, painted, or what?
> *



The medallions i have are gold and silver so i can imagine you cant plate them. I guess G-Boys can remake them as well..But not fo'sure--wait for Saul to chime in.


----------



## Eryk

Yeah, I've seen the medallions you have. The gold and silver ones. Hmmm. I wonder how they get them all gold, like in the second pic I posted.

Saul, where you at homie?!


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SUPREME69

you just need classic caps rollin'


----------



## Eryk

Rollin, that's a NICE set right there man!! I wouldn't even sweat the classic caps. Those look BADASS with the octagon caps. Just find 2 more black Tru chips.


----------



## SUPREME69

yeah or the stickers if you can find the other 2.


----------



## Rollinaround

If I only had those rims again...............awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 07:14 PM~10546030
> *If I only had those rims again...............awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


 :buttkick: oh well


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 30 2008, 01:49 PM~10543010
> *Yeah, I've seen the medallions you have.  The gold and silver ones.  Hmmm.  I wonder how they get them all gold, like in the second pic I posted.
> 
> Saul, where you at homie?!
> *


let me go to my library


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 PM~10547112
> *:buttkick: oh well
> *


  you get my pm about that ranfla?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 09:21 PM~10547714
> * you get my pm about that ranfla?
> *


yeah its clean i wish i could pick it up but i have the LTD right now


----------



## Rollinaround

....SOMETIMES THEY COME BACK.
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Rollinaround

:0 
HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 30 2008, 05:28 PM~10545115
> *you just need classic caps rollin'
> *


I need some too. I wonder who has some. *hint hint*

 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 1 2008, 08:44 AM~10550550
> *I need some too.  I wonder who has some.  *hint hint*
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 1 2008, 08:44 AM~10550550
> *I need some too.  I wonder who has some.  *hint hint*
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I CAN GET YOU A SET OF TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS NO CAPS JUST MEDALLIONS BRAND NEW $200


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2008, 12:02 PM~10551982
> *I CAN GET YOU A SET OF TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS NO CAPS JUST MEDALLIONS BRAND NEW $200
> *


 :0 yo E jump on those and read my pm!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10555962
> *:0 yo E jump on those and read my pm!
> *


----------



## Eryk

Needless to say...you have a pm.


----------



## Eryk




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

wow.... take those to GBoys and they would look beautifull! I want them and I dont even have a car for them.... but shit thats never stopped me before. Serious though Im selling not buying. 

Anyone interested in cherry chevy bolt pattern Appliance Fine Wires in the LA area? PM me for pics.


----------



## Eryk

Sorry I meant Truspokes not classics. 

I'm obsessed with Classics so when I see that spoke pattern all I see is Classic. Hahaha. But yeah...those are 4 lugTruspokes.



:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

BUMP!


----------



## Eryk




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 6 2008, 07:48 PM~10593343
> *4 old friends came back to visit...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 6 2008, 06:49 PM~10593357
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

i was looking through a mag today (garage or olskool rods or something)
and found out they are now making truspokes again and in reverse 2 :0 

but save up your coins cause they arent cheap 

http://www.truespoke.net/
http://www.truespoke.net/1IndexRev32008a.jpg
http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html

$ 1,800 for reversed 13s&14s


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 05:51 PM~10544769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING FOR 2 BLACK OR 2 BLUE CENTERS.....ANYONE?????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

So are they yours again or are they just visiting and still belong to the guy you sold them too?


----------



## Rollinaround

mine.


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
I'll take the blue chips off ur hands.. Send me a pm and tell me how much...  
If the price is right I'll buy them all.... :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 7 2008, 10:09 AM~10598823
> *mine.
> *


Kick Ass!!! welcome back! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 30 2008, 05:51 PM~10544769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_I NEED TO HAVE A MATCHING SET OF 4...I'M WILL TO TRADE 2 FOR 2....TAKE A LOOK ABOVE. I GOT 2 BLACK AND 2 BLUE._


----------



## Rollinaround

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 03:40 PM~10624464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 91504


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 05:58 PM~10624781
> *how much shipped to 91504
> *


those are my collection...If I got doubles, what years Saul?---pm me....I got some questions fo ya. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10625254
> *those are my collection...If I got doubles, what years Saul?---pm me....I got some questions fo ya. :biggrin:
> *


u have a pm


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rollinaround

The shit homeboy!


----------



## Rollinaround

whats the date on the back of your TRUCLASSICS Saul?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 07:01 PM~10625384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 are those for me.... you shouldnt have


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 19 2008, 08:06 PM~10209875
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Check my home made chips.  One day, I'd like to come up on some clean Classic caps.  But these will do the trick till then.  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can you pm me the link on how you did that?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10625384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You know i WANT THEM!!!!!!!!!

Did you get my e-mail holmes??


----------



## REV. chuck

you can buy these from usapartssupply there either 275 a piece or a set they dont say in the book


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 19 2008, 07:47 PM~10210301
> *Thanks homie.  These are the same Lincoln caps that were on them before.  I used my wood burning gun on the og plastic and painted them.
> 
> There's a step-by-step with lots of pics in this thread on our club's board.  Check it.
> http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB2/viewt...p?p=44366#44366
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

don't work


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 11:06 PM~10626686
> *don't work
> *


That thread must have been moved. But here you go. I found it.  

http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=3492


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 11 2008, 09:51 AM~10627849
> *That thread must have been moved.  But here you go.  I found it.
> 
> http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=9&t=3492
> *


right on bro... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10625384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TAS CABRON GUEY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 10 2008, 08:03 PM~10625708
> *whats the date on the back of your TRUCLASSICS  Saul?
> *


1979


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 10 2008, 10:15 PM~10626388
> *You know i WANT THEM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you get my e-mail holmes??
> *


yeah i got the email


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 10 2008, 08:27 PM~10625818
> *:0 are those for me.... you shouldnt have
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 11 2008, 10:46 AM~10628330
> *TAS CABRON GUEY
> *


pa que veas


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 11 2008, 02:16 PM~10629069
> *1979
> *


mines stamped 83


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
I just found 1 Tru-Spoke center cap on e-bay..It is the one with the black TruSpoke sticker..The pic showed it to be new...And it was only 3.99 :0 with 6.00 shipping :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 13 2008, 07:24 PM~10648896
> *:biggrin:
> I just found 1 Tru-Spoke center cap on e-bay..It is the one with the black TruSpoke sticker..The pic showed it to be new...And it was only 3.99 :0 with 6.00 shipping  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648896
> *:biggrin:
> I just found 1 Tru-Spoke center cap on e-bay..It is the one with the black TruSpoke sticker..The pic showed it to be new...And it was only 3.99 :0 with 6.00 shipping  :0
> *


TRADE FOR A BLUE?


----------



## Rollinaround

BLACK WOULD FIT MY CAR BETTER....


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo

anyone with starwire 13x7 cross lace?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 13 2008, 08:24 PM~10648896
> *:biggrin:
> I just found 1 Tru-Spoke center cap on e-bay..It is the one with the black TruSpoke sticker..The pic showed it to be new...And it was only 3.99 :0 with 6.00 shipping  :0
> *


SEND ME THE 2 BLACK ONES, I'LL SEND YOU MY 2 BLUE ONES....


----------



## @[email protected]

Let me see what kind of shape its in when I recive it from the mail and we can try and work something out...... :biggrin: I'll try and send u some pics of the caps to see if you are ok with the trade.........


----------



## SAUL

anybody seen the tru rays on ebay


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 07:54 PM~10666081
> *anybody seen the tru rays on ebay
> *



link :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10666081
> *anybody seen the tru rays on ebay
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10666081
> *anybody seen the tru rays on ebay
> *


TRUE RAYS HAVE BEEN SOLD :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 16 2008, 09:19 AM~10670022
> *TRUE RAYS HAVE BEEN SOLD :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: who bought them??


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 15 2008, 08:13 AM~10660413
> *
> Let me see what kind of shape its in when I recive it from the mail and we can try and work something out......  :biggrin: I'll try and send u some pics of the caps to see if you are ok with the trade.........
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 17 2008, 04:14 AM~10673637
> *:0  :cheesy: who bought them??
> *



what kind were they and what condition were they in? with caps and all??? :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS THIS SET


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2008, 08:14 PM~10673637
> *:0  :cheesy: who bought them??
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 17 2008, 09:55 AM~10676581
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 17 2008, 09:58 AM~10676367
> *IT WAS THIS SET
> *



THAT SET--YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!

WTF--I GIVE UP


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10679200
> *THAT SET--YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!
> 
> WTF--I GIVE UP
> *


Never give up, They'll come!


----------



## SAUL

:wave: whats up sammy


----------



## hoppin62

Q-vo :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 18 2008, 10:44 AM~10680555
> *Q-vo  :wave:
> *


whats new you have a pm


----------



## @[email protected]

:0 
The TRU RAY. How much did they sell for ????


----------



## SAUL

$800


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 any one get july's issue of LRM :0 They have the new tru spokes in the new products section and also looks like cragars are coming back out with their star wires but their only in 15's


----------



## hoppin62

:barf:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10692597
> *:barf:
> *


 :0 what don't like either :biggrin: to me any wheel from back in the day, like tru spoke, ray, classic, Star Wire, Rocket, Astro andy others I want and think are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10692627
> *:0 what don't like either :biggrin: to me any wheel from back in the day, like tru spoke, ray, classic, Star Wire, Rocket, Astro andy others I want and think are bad ass :biggrin:
> *


I like them all homie!! :biggrin: rust and all! :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2008, 09:36 PM~10693502
> *I like them all homie!!  :biggrin:  rust and all!  :0
> *


 :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

What were the best rims back in the day Tru Rays, Tru Classics, or Tru spokes? What are the hardest to find and most popular now?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@May 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10726058
> *What were the best rims back in the day Tru Rays, Tru Classics, or Tru spokes? What are the hardest to find and most popular now?
> *


It started with 1. Tru-Spoke, 2. Tru-Classic, 3. Tru-Ray. All are hard to find complete and in great condition! (no curb rash, bends, drilled out lug holes, lots of rust, missing spokes, caps, spinners, etc.)........Most popular right now?......I will leave that up to these guys to tell you! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

I see truspokes pop up all the time, but I really *never* see TRU CLASSICS. They all are OG though. :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

Well, here in TX. I never see any Tru Classics Or Tru Rays on the rode ...When I was young in the early 80's guy around here wanted Tru Spokes, but they cost the most. So many guys bought MCLEANS cause they were cheaper..Also not many tire shops sold Tru Classics or RAYS.... I only knew one guy in high school that had Tru Classics...And to this day he wont sell them or trade them..As for the Tru Rays I never see any on the road, but only in LowRider Mag's ..And I never saw anyone riding on Tru Ray's with the cross flags....SO for me those are the rims I would most like to own ( Cross Flag Tru Ray's )....SO what I did back in the mid 80's was bought MCLEAN's and put TRU SPOKE caps on them..And when I got my Tru Spoke caps the guy at the tire shop told me " hang on to those center caps cause they stop making them "...I was like "SHIT"...and I never found any more tell I found this web site and e-bay.......So keep on the look out U just might find some for sell in here if u got the $$$$$$


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

You didnt hear this from me so you must keep SSShhhhhhhh--ok?? Come closer to you monitor--ready???? 
Search these 2 names --Saul & Hoppin62

Hoppin62 is crazy but that [email protected] Saul is BANaNaS!!!

Everybody else posting on this topic are all 'suspects' and guilty by association...beware!!....

Now that your here--you'll never be the same!!

Welcome holmes-


----------



## Rollinaround

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 25 2008, 04:18 PM~10734723
> *You didnt hear this from me so you must keep SSShhhhhhhh--ok?? Come closer to you monitor--ready????
> Search these 2 names --Saul & Hoppin62
> 
> Hoppin62 is crazy but that [email protected] Saul is BANaNaS!!!
> 
> Everybody else posting on this topic are all 'suspects' and guilty by association...beware!!....
> 
> Now that your here--you'll never be the same!!
> 
> Welcome holmes-
> *


  :biggrin: ..... not me...Saul is the man!! He's sitting on about 10 sets right now :0 He has all flavors of Tru-Spoke!!!


----------



## BIG CHECHO

i'm lookin' for one more tru-ray round cap with the chrome emblem to complete my set... anybody got it? i'll buy the set if you have 'em!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by BIG CHECHO_@May 25 2008, 11:40 PM~10737069
> *i'm lookin' for one more tru-ray round cap with the chrome emblem to complete my set... anybody got it? i'll buy the set if you have 'em!
> *



Nah holmes stand in line like everyone else :biggrin:


ebay or swaps are your best bet unless your on here all the time cuz shit goes too fast.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 25 2008, 05:18 PM~10734723
> *You didnt hear this from me so you must keep SSShhhhhhhh--ok?? Come closer to you monitor--ready????
> Search these 2 names --Saul & Hoppin62
> 
> Hoppin62 is crazy but that [email protected] Saul is BANaNaS!!!
> 
> Everybody else posting on this topic are all 'suspects' and guilty by association...beware!!....
> 
> Now that your here--you'll never be the same!!
> 
> Welcome holmes-
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10735613
> *  :biggrin: .....  not me...Saul is the man!! He's sitting on about 10 sets right now  :0  He has all flavors of Tru-Spoke!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i wish i had 10 sets just 4 homies but none for sale now that everyone is looking for them its even harder to find them


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2008, 03:51 PM~10739979
> *:0  :biggrin:  i wish i had 10 sets just 4 homies but none for sale now that everyone is looking for them its even harder to find them
> *


glad your hanging on to a few sets! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Anaheim74

TTT


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10742658
> *glad your hanging on to a few sets! :biggrin:
> *


  you know how it is


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 25 2008, 04:00 PM~10734136
> *
> Well, here in TX. I never see any Tru Classics Or Tru Rays on the rode ...When I was young in the early 80's guy around here wanted Tru Spokes, but they cost the most. So many guys bought MCLEANS cause they were cheaper..Also not many tire shops sold Tru Classics or RAYS.... I only knew one guy in high school that had Tru Classics...And to this day he wont sell them or trade them..As for the Tru Rays I never see any on the road, but only in LowRider Mag's ..And I never saw anyone riding on Tru Ray's with the cross flags....SO for me those are the rims I would most like to own ( Cross Flag Tru Ray's )....SO what I did back in the mid 80's was bought MCLEAN's and put TRU SPOKE caps on them..And when I got my Tru Spoke caps the guy at the tire shop told me " hang on to those center caps cause they stop making them "...I was like "SHIT"...and I never found any more tell I found this web site and e-bay.......So keep on the look out U just might find some for sell in here if u got the $$$$$$
> *


heres your goods...gonna go out tomorrow.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10750400
> *heres your goods...gonna go out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn,,,i wish i could find me a beautiful girl with a perfect rack so she could use those instead of them 'gold coned shape pasties'


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10750400
> *heres your goods...gonna go out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude!! U dont now how long it took me to fine them Blue Chips..Somewhere around 20 yrs..LOL :biggrin: Tks..I cant wait to get them....


----------



## Rollinaround

...AND YOU MADE ME SEND TO YOU FIRST. :biggrin: 














































J/K....THEY ARE ON THERE WAY...GET MINE OUT NOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 25 2008, 06:47 AM~10732538
> *I see truspokes pop up all the time, but I really never see TRU CLASSICS. They all are OG though.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: then grab them for me forker :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 29 2008, 11:17 PM~10767865
> *:angry: then grab them for me forker  :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


now know for ya.

call me on those homie!!!! You never got back to me. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
Its a done deal !!!  
I sent them today  tks


----------



## SAUL

TTT WHATS UP BROTHERS


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]+May 30 2008, 12:53 PM~10771595-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Its a done deal !!!
> I sent them today   tks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLS YEAH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@May 30 2008, 07:10 PM~10773967
> *TTT WHATS UP BROTHERS
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

heres some stuff to look at...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 2 2008, 09:35 AM~10779013
> *heres some stuff to look at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 2 2008, 06:35 AM~10779013
> *heres some stuff to look at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE MAGAZINE ON THE TOP LEFT CORNER?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 2 2008, 06:35 AM~10779013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's my Monte Carlo only with trus and lifted :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

" FOR SALE" 1 N.O.S TRU SPOKE CAP THIS CAP HAS THE BLUE TRU SPOKE DECAL CAP IS IN GREAT SHAPE I ONLY HAVE 1 IM TAKING OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

I PICKED THIS ONE UP YESTERDAY AT POMONA N.O.S TRU CLASSIC CAP


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 06:36 PM~10782620
> *I PICKED THIS ONE UP YESTERDAY AT POMONA N.O.S TRU CLASSIC CAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WTF :angry: WTF!!...lol


----------



## Eryk

Daaaaaaaang. Nice score Saul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 06:36 PM~10782620
> *I PICKED THIS ONE UP YESTERDAY AT POMONA N.O.S TRU CLASSIC CAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WTF :angry: WTF!!...lol


----------



## Rollinaround

I got this to trade


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@May 29 2008, 01:56 PM~10763420
> *Dude!! U dont now how long it took me to fine them Blue Chips..Somewhere around 20 yrs..LOL  :biggrin: Tks..I cant wait to get them....
> *


Got em yesterday homie....thank you.


----------



## @[email protected]

:thumbsup: 
No problem....I really need to thank u :biggrin: ....


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 07:29 PM~10782571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul....I'll start off the bid on the Blue cap....I well give u $15.00 bucks for it and 
$5.00 for shiping cost makes it an even $20.00 dollars.. :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 05:43 AM~10786039
> *Saul....I'll start off the bid on the Blue cap....I well give u $15.00 bucks for it and
> $5.00 for shiping cost makes it an even $20.00 dollars.. :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

20 BUCKS IS THE HIGHEST BIDD SO FAR


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'll go $21...I'm going to rock it around my neck like Flavor muthafuckin Flav homies!!!


----------



## SAUL

ANOTHER SET OF TRU CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## Eryk

First bid on those Tru Classic caps:...........my left nut. And a hundred bucks.:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Get behind me cuzo!!! 

Sorry Saul but i have too!!

now repeat after me.....

I will not list the tru's on e-bay...
i will not list the tru's on LIL...
I will not list the tru's on Craigslist....
I will not sell the Tru's to a homie of a homie.....
I will not trade the Tru's or nothing unless i call Dat Dirty Rat
Print this out and iron it on your white t-shirts or if your hardcore...TATTOO THAT SH!T ...
One love!!


I'll go all in with both testicles, 150 bucks and both titties off my x-bitch that i paid for but won back in court!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THIS IS ONE OF THE TRU RAYS


----------



## Rollinaround

anyone need these 







with my other donuts...blk and wht ones NFS!


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, poppa68_KI_4life


:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 PM~10793286
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, poppa68_KI_4life
> :wave:
> *


HOWS THE RIVI COMING ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10793107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need these
> with my other donuts...blk and wht ones NFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CHROME PLATED DONUT :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround

ITS COMING COOL...YEAH...THAT DONUT IS GOING IN FOR SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10794141
> *ITS COMING COOL...YEAH...THAT DONUT IS GOING IN FOR SURE! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 COOL. THAT STEERING WHEEL WILL STAND OUT FOR SURE AT SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10794158
> *:0 COOL.  THAT STEERING WHEEL WILL STAND OUT FOR SURE AT SHOWS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10794185
> *:yes:
> *


  I GOT A CHAIN FOR MINE BUT ITS THE GRANT VERSION


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10793107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need these
> with my other donuts...blk and wht ones NFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the chrome one how much


----------



## Rollinaround

PM SENT


----------



## SUPREME69

i found two donuts that would be good candidates for chroming :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10798257
> *i found two donuts that would be good candidates for chroming :cheesy:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

These donuts are all stainless.


----------



## Rollinaround

I"m still lookin for OG TRUCLASSIC CAPS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10798956
> *Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *



no pics for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## pauls 1967

any body looking for some 5.60 tires ther 14's with the small white wall im asking 500$


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10801654
> *no pics for you!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love them donuts..

Hey, Anybody have some clean 5:60's for my Tru Classics??..

I'll be willing to trade my new Cokers for them...The thread on them is [email protected] clean & like new!! 

Hit me with a pm upside my head like a brick in a Compton riot..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 5 2008, 02:10 PM~10803383
> *I love them donuts..
> 
> Hey, Anybody have some clean 5:60's for my Tru Classics??..
> 
> I'll be willing to trade my new Cokers for them...The thread on them is [email protected] clean & like new!!
> 
> Hit me with a pm upside my head like a brick in a Compton riot..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 5 2008, 05:10 AM~10803383
> *I love them donuts..
> 
> Hey, Anybody have some clean 5:60's for my Tru Classics??..
> 
> I'll be willing to trade my new Cokers for them...The thread on them is [email protected] clean & like new!!
> 
> Hit me with a pm upside my head like a brick in a Compton riot..*



ill do that then take your tru classics :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 5 2008, 05:10 AM~10803383
> *I love them donuts..
> 
> Hey, Anybody have some clean 5:60's for my Tru Classics??..
> 
> I'll be willing to trade my new Cokers for them...The thread on them is [email protected] clean & like new!!
> 
> Hit me with a pm upside my head like a brick in a Compton riot..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76monte1

are tru rays harder to find????


----------



## hoppin62

Yes.....The original first run ones with the hump on the bell like Tru-Classics and only 5 Lug holes...not 10 holes :0 :0 :0 These are the standard versions..If youve never seen them, they are on the back of the Technical Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

correct me if Im wrong but I thought that hump was a tell tale sign that these were Mcleans not Rays. Rays had smoov hubs only.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 5 2008, 12:28 PM~10806356
> *correct me if Im wrong but I thought that hump was a tell tale sign that these were Mcleans not Rays. Rays had smoov hubs only.
> *


 :nono: The Mcleans you are talking about had a very big hub. The first Tru-Rays had the same size hub as the Tru-Classics. I will find the picture from Technical Lowrider and post it.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2008, 01:18 PM~10806275
> *Yes.....The original first run ones with the hump on the bell like Tru-Classics and only 5 Lug holes...not 10 holes  :0  :0  :0  These are the standard versions..If youve never seen them, they are on the back of the Technical Lowrider Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



some of us havent got our hands on a issue of technical lowrider...yet :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10806413
> *some of us havent got our hands on a issue of technical lowrider...yet :biggrin:
> *


I'll give you 2 issues for your ko's! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2008, 01:39 PM~10806442
> *I'll give you 2 issues for your ko's!  :biggrin:
> *



knock offs are no longer on the market, just gonna save them for my wheels im gonna pick up.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:43 PM~10806475
> *knock offs are no longer on the market, just gonna save them for my wheels im gonna pick up.
> *


Ok then, 3 issues for the wheels you're gonna pick up! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2008, 01:46 PM~10806508
> *Ok then, 3 issues for the wheels you're gonna pick up!  :biggrin:
> *


nope, im not making that mistake again!!!! im gonna start hording all the shit i find. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh well I'll just ask scoob :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Here are the pictures of the first OG Tru-Rays from Tru-Spoke :0  notice the humps on the bells  




























...and a picture of my reference material! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup: technical magazine i want one sammy :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 AM~10803064
> *any body looking for some 5.60 tires ther 14's with the small white wall im asking 500$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tooo much for worn 5.60s :uh:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 07:10 PM~10808346
> *thats tooo much for worn 5.60s  :uh:
> *


SAUL, BUT THEY ARE ONLY WORN ON 1 SIDE,,,,,,,,
THE OTHE SIDE IS STILL GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dammit, I want those wheels so bad. Wish I could find them,


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2008, 06:04 PM~10808295
> *:thumbsup: technical magazine i want one sammy  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 5 2008, 06:20 PM~10808406
> *SAUL, BUT THEY ARE ONLY WORN ON 1 SIDE,,,,,,,,
> THE OTHE SIDE IS STILL GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ill ride on them with the white wall on the inside to even them out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Not Rays but Im sure you guys will like it all the same.... old school or nothing  











http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 8 2008, 02:03 PM~10824111
> *Not Rays but Im sure you guys will like it all the same.... old school or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home
> *


     :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 7 2008, 07:17 PM~10820672
> *...as soon as I get my Rivi back homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2008, 02:53 PM~10824285
> *        :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 76monte1

:0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

anyone with a set of rays they would like to sell? Pm me


----------



## ElMonte74'

Holy Shit that Monte Carlo is clean as fuck   :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:     :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jun 7 2008, 11:52 AM~10819048-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got some rays in the 300 400 range?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would be a lucky...lucky man if you found some for that price.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rollinaround_@Jun 7 2008, 09:35 PM~10821330
> *ANYONE GOT ANY STAR WIRE CAPS FOR SALE OR TRADE?
> *



what kind? cragar star wire or the western star wire caps?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10826478
> *you would be a lucky...lucky man if you found some for that price.
> what kind? cragar star wire or the western star wire caps?
> *


 :werd: 

hell im having trouble finding a single wheel let alone 4.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 8 2008, 09:10 PM~10826727
> *:werd:
> 
> hell im having trouble finding a single wheel let alone 4.
> *



i can remember if i posted it here or the tru spoke topic, but thers a small used tire shop that use to have alot of singles and odd sized tru spokes. i have the day off tomorrow so im gonna go check it out if i have some time


----------



## Eryk

The homie El Sangron in my club sent an email to TruSpoke asking about Classics being made again. Here is the response he got.
_
"Hello Sangron, Yes, they will be available reversed and in 13 and 14"
diameters. We look forward to serving you. Dave Adler, Motorspot, Inc.
760-731-8303"_

I know the possibility of repopped Classics was mentioned back when we knew for sure that they were offering Truspokes again. Old news I guess. But does anyone know what, if any, differences these new ones will have? These caps look like the ones from Rally America that fit the OG Classics and the hub looks the same. Que no? Maybe this means they'll start remaking the medallions too! :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

Heres something off there website about what they did to the wheels

http://www.truespoke.net/Comparison.html


----------



## Eryk

Yeah I seen that. That's why the new Truspoke 3 bars won't fit OG wheels.

But I'm wondering if they're gonna change the hub on the Classics too or what?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 8 2008, 11:24 PM~10827795
> *Yeah I seen that.  That's why the new Truspoke 3 bars won't fit OG wheels.
> 
> But I'm wondering if they're gonna change the hub on the Classics too or what?
> *



ive been emailing dave also, although the new 3 bars wont fit og wheels. og 3 bars will fit the new tru spokes. im not to sure on the classics as most of our convos were just about og caps and there diameters and things along those lines. seems like there really putting an effort in repopping these wheels and accessories. the only bad thing is the price


----------



## BIG RED

Also I read on LIL that the new Tru's have 5 more spokes?

Is this true.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2008, 11:48 PM~10827883
> *ive been emailing dave also, although the new 3 bars wont fit og wheels. og 3 bars will fit the new tru spokes. im not to sure on the classics as most of our convos were just about og caps and there diameters and things along those lines. seems like there really putting an effort in repopping these wheels and accessories. the only bad thing is the price
> *


I know  

 
13 X 6 Standard $1,699.95 
13 X 6 Reversed $1,799.95 
13 X 7 Standard $1,699.95 
13 X 7 Reversed $1,799.95 
14 X 6 Standard $1,699.95 
14 X 6 Reversed $1,799.95 
14 X 7 Standard $1,699.95 
14 X 7 Reversed $1,799.95 
14 X 8 Standard $1,699.95 
14 X 8 Reversed $1,799.95 
15 X 6 Standard $1,699.95 
15 X 6 Reversed $1,799.95 
15 X 7 Standard $1,699.95 
15 X 7 Reversed $1,799.95


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
Here are some OLd SKOOL speaker covers I seen up for bid on e-bay...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-ROD-HOT...sspagenameZWDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Orga...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 8 2008, 02:03 PM~10824111
> *Not Rays but Im sure you guys will like it all the same.... old school or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home
> *


Beautiful setup! Is that yours and when did Ted finish it?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 04:12 PM~10832667
> *:biggrin:
> Here are some OLd SKOOL speaker covers I seen up for bid on e-bay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAT-ROD-HOT...sspagenameZWDVW
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Orga...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


got some those ill let em go for 50 bucks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 13 2008, 05:56 PM~10865883
> *got some those ill let em go for 50 bucks
> *


I WANT THEM GEE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2008, 05:08 PM~10865966
> *I WANT THEM GEE
> *


trade u


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:11 PM~10865985
> *trade u
> *


for what??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 13 2008, 04:56 PM~10865883
> *got some those ill let em go for 50 bucks
> *


metal or plastic?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 13 2008, 05:26 PM~10866061
> *metal or plastic?
> *


plastic


----------



## Rollinaround

Good shit..Im runnin em in the Riv.


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 8 2008, 11:25 PM~10826228
> *anyone with a set of rays they would like to sell? Pm me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

RUSTY TRU CLASSICS  :tears:


----------



## 76monte1

for sale perhaps????


----------



## SAUL

I dont know yet


----------



## 76monte1

pm me if you decide to.....and are these in still usable conditon is you did decide to sell them


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 69tow

To saul and accessorie freak


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

WTF!!! GAWD DAYYUUUUUUMMMMM.........pLEASE SEND ME INFO!!


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: WHATS UP DONALD GLAD TO SEE YOU HERE BROTHER WELCOME TO LAYITLOW BE READY TO GET HIT UP FOR A COUPLE OF SETS OF CAPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

My jaw is on the floor.....he just blew this topic out the [email protected] water!!!


Thats [email protected] insane!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 11:12 PM~10871867
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  WHATS UP DONALD GLAD TO SEE YOU HERE BROTHER WELCOME TO LAYITLOW BE READY TO GET HIT UP FOR A COUPLE OF SETS OF CAPS
> *


caps,,,who said caps.....I need some!


I cant see no pics WTF...?????


----------



## Rollinaround

...oh



nevermind.......holy fuck.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 PM~10871821
> *To saul and accessorie freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for 4 truclassic caps? Or are they not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 09:01 PM~10871535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul any pics of the 74 Monte next to the camaro :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10871821
> *To saul and accessorie freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just nutted all over my computer!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that happend to me earlier trip out im still cleaning my keyboard :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 PM~10872050
> *Saul any pics of the 74 Monte next to the camaro :biggrin:
> *


here you go


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul--I see you looked through them pics...lolol
I love the sh!t over there.....They are 'rulin' and keep it alive!!
I want to hit that show for some inspiration...ya feel me..


----------



## SAUL

:0 on classics


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10872143
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks saul. I would of looked better on some tru rays :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

That LTD is clean homie


----------



## SAUL




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10871821
> *To saul and accessorie freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hijo de la chingada,WTF ,damn,Oh man.That's crazy.


----------



## hoppin62

Happy Fathers day to all you dads!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 15 2008, 12:20 AM~10872307
> *Happy Fathers day to all you dads!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

14x7 tru classics reverse for sale on ebay


----------



## 76monte1

post link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 15 2008, 01:24 PM~10874513
> *post link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 15 2008, 02:32 PM~10874549
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


thanks sammy


----------



## @[email protected]

:thumbsup: 
Fathers day would be so much better if I had a set for those cross flag caps !!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 15 2008, 11:34 AM~10873753
> *14x7 tru classics reverse for sale on ebay
> *



CUANTO?? END THAT AUCTION EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10871821
> *To saul and accessorie freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




where is the drool emoticon at??? Whats up Donald how youi been? Glad your finally on LIL you will fit right in with all us old school geeks in the Tru Spoke, Tru Ray/Classic and 30/50 Spoke topics :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 AM~10879485
> *where is the drool emoticon at??? Whats up Donald how youi been? Glad your finally on LIL you will fit right in with all us old school geeks in the Tru Spoke, Tru Ray/Classic and 30/50 Spoke topics  :biggrin:
> *



SPEAK FOR YOURSELF!!!! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 15 2008, 05:29 PM~10875029
> *thanks sammy
> *


I was the high bidder till the auction was pulled WTF! :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 16 2008, 07:57 PM~10884122
> *I was the high bidder till the auction was pulled WTF! :uh:
> *



post some pics of your trus you picked up, or email them to me and ill post them up


----------



## SAUL

i want to congrat MR ACCESSORYFREAK his car came out in the lowrider readers rides it looks GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2008, 11:03 PM~10885566
> *i want to congrat MR ACCESSORYFREAK his car came out in the lowrider readers rides it looks GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Thanx homies :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 17 2008, 07:29 AM~10887155
> *Thanx homies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Firefly

Ssup Saul, didn't realise it was you on eBay :biggrin: 

Placed a bid, if I win it you can throw it in the box with Mike's stuff


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 17 2008, 05:41 PM~10887577
> *Ssup Saul, didn't realise it was you on eBay :biggrin:
> 
> Placed a bid, if I win it you can throw it in the box with Mike's stuff
> *



shhh... keep ur bids on teh down low :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 17 2008, 05:41 PM~10887577
> *Ssup Saul, didn't realise it was you on eBay :biggrin:
> 
> Placed a bid, if I win it you can throw it in the box with Mike's stuff
> *



shhh... keep ur bids on the down low :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 17 2008, 06:16 PM~10887737
> *shhh... keep ur bids on the down low  :biggrin:
> *



shhhh, don't draw attention to posts that people will not notice anyway :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

So I have a question that hasnt been asked yet... I just got the aircraft setup installed on the Impala and Im noticing the different new bounces and basically new handling all together. Im running old drum brakes with a single no power brake system.... SUCKS! I am gonna swap over to a dual power but can I run discs with my Rays?

Edit: I cant spell


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 17 2008, 07:11 PM~10888149
> *So I have a question that hasnt been asked yet... I just got the aircraft setup installed on the Impala and Im noticing the different new bounces and basically new handling all together. Im running old drub brakes with a single no power brake system....  SUCKS! I am gonna swap over to a dual power but can I run discs with my Rays?
> *


Should be no problem (depending on the size of the caliper). We test fitted some Rays on a glasshouse and with a spacer they would clear.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 17 2008, 11:11 AM~10888149
> *So I have a question that hasnt been asked yet... I just got the aircraft setup installed on the Impala and Im noticing the different new bounces and basically new handling all together. Im running old drum brakes with a single no power brake system....  SUCKS! I am gonna swap over to a dual power but can I run discs with my Rays?
> 
> Edit:  I cant spell
> *



I'D STICK WITH DRUMS.

WAS THE CAR LIFTED BEFORE?


----------



## Firefly

Ok Saul, payment sent, you can throw the cap in the box with Mike's wheels.

Thanks!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 17 2008, 02:01 PM~10889885
> *I'D STICK WITH DRUMS.
> 
> WAS THE CAR LIFTED BEFORE?
> *


 Nope I was the first to cut it....  fuggit it look killer and My setup aint hard on the car  

I was thinking the same thing I might just get the dual power booster and leave the drums. It will fit my look better anyway. What does your Riv have?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10890321
> *Ok Saul, payment sent, you can throw the cap in the box with Mike's wheels.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


LOL..you must have been the other bidder..
Congrats, even tho nobody was [email protected] with my max bid...another set down...lol

You get my message Saul?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 17 2008, 01:01 PM~10889885
> *I'D STICK WITH DRUMS.
> 
> *



X2 .. I know on the aftermarket kits, they stick out about 3/8" or more :angry: plus you wont get brake dust and you can also chrome the drum!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 17 2008, 03:43 PM~10890626
> *LOL..you must have been the other bidder..
> Congrats, even tho nobody was [email protected] with my max bid...another set down...lol
> 
> You get my message Saul?
> *


yup message sent


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Jun 17 2008, 04:09 PM~10890367-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I was the first to cut it....   fuggit it look killer and My setup aint hard on the car
> 
> I was thinking the same thing I might just get the dual power booster and leave the drums. It will fit my look better anyway. What does your Riv have?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drums all the way
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 17 2008, 04:48 PM~10890671
> *X2 .. I know on the aftermarket kits, they stick out about 3/8" or more  :angry:  plus you wont get brake dust and you can also chrome the drum!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Eryk

Big props to Rick for coming out in the Reader's Rides!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

ok questions about tru=classics...

I read somewhere that some set of tru=classics was fpr sale but w/o spacers. 
The set of classics I have came with nothin like that. 
Thing with the classics is that they dont clear the front calliper of glasshouse, 
my set of tru rays does though (roughly but does).

Did classics come with facoty sets of spacers of some sort?

Something else that gives me headache is that the classic-caps sit so dayum 
tight and flush in the center of the rimm that i see absolutely no fukin way of 
getting them off without damaging something. 

To the tru=classics owners on here - how u handle that? :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 18 2008, 12:50 AM~10895218
> *ok questions about tru=classics...
> 
> I read somewhere that some set of tru=classics was fpr sale but w/o spacers.
> The set of classics I have came with nothin like that.
> Thing with the classics is that they dont clear the front calliper of glasshouse,
> my set of tru rays does though (roughly but does).
> 
> Did classics come with facoty sets of spacers of some sort?
> 
> Something else that gives me headache is that the classic-caps sit so dayum
> tight and flush in the center of the rimm that i see absolutely no fukin way of
> getting them off without damaging something.
> 
> To the tru=classics owners on here - how u handle that?  :uh:
> *


Yes, they do use the same spacers like Tru-Spokes. Tru-Rays do not use spacers. Hit the caps out from the back of the rim and don't put them back on untill they are on the car! Tight is how you want them to fit so they dont rattle or fly off.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

thanks hoppin, i m glad they sit tight. loosing a classic would be a bitch.
and when i punsh em real hard form the back they come off. but like if 
i ever wanna change a tire or whatever then i will never get em off w/o 
ruining em. thats what i need a solution for.

anyone got pix of those spacers?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 18 2008, 01:42 AM~10895275
> *thanks hoppin, i m glad they sit tight. loosing a classic would be a bitch.
> and when i punsh em real hard form the back they come off. but like if
> i ever wanna change a tire or whatever then i will never get em off w/o
> ruining em. thats what i need a solution for.
> 
> anyone got pix of those spacers?
> *



Here are a couple of pics. You can also use spacers from your local tire/wheel shop. The Tru-Spoke ones are 3/4 " . As for the cap, make a tool out of a flat head screwdriver. Bend the head of the screwdriver 90 degrees  

You can see the spacers in the catalog. 











Here is a spacer on the back of a Tru-Classic


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 18 2008, 05:07 AM~10895372
> *Here are a couple of pics. You can also use spacers from your local tire/wheel shop. The Tru-Spoke ones are 3/4 " .  As for the cap, make a tool out of a flat head screwdriver. Bend the head of the screwdriver 90 degrees
> 
> You can see the spacers in the catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a spacer on the back of a Tru-Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 18 2008, 01:37 AM~10895208
> *Big props to Rick for coming out in the Reader's Rides!
> *


 :biggrin: 

PM me when you get some time I want to hear how things are going on your project.


----------



## Rollinaround

heres a pic homie...


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 18 2008, 07:42 PM~10900915
> *heres a pic homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats this...


----------



## Rollinaround

a tv...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 18 2008, 06:42 PM~10900915
> *heres a pic homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooooohhhhhhh..... I see an insruction manual too, very nice :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 19 2008, 08:39 PM~10910095
> *ooooooohhhhhhh..... I see an insruction manual too,    very nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 19 2008, 09:39 PM~10910095
> *ooooooohhhhhhh..... I see an insruction manual too,    very nice  :biggrin:
> *


I LUCKED OUT ON THAT!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 19 2008, 08:41 PM~10910111
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: Whats up Saul!


Any one have a copy of Heartbreaker or know where I can get it from? I have been looking for a while. I havent seen that or walk proud in a loooooooong time.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 20 2008, 04:41 PM~10912296
> *:biggrin:  Whats up Saul!
> Any one have a copy of Heartbreaker or know where I can get it from? I have been looking for a while. I havent seen that or walk proud in a loooooooong time.
> *


I have it online, just ripped it this week 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=415185


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 20 2008, 07:41 AM~10912296
> *:biggrin:  Whats up Saul!
> Any one have a copy of Heartbreaker or know where I can get it from? I have been looking for a while. I havent seen that or walk proud in a loooooooong time.
> *


there's a shitload of them cheap on ebay if you want to go the legal route  

I've never seen Walk Proud, anyone got that ripped?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Oh shit.... cool I saved the topic and I will download it later thanx dawgie. I dont want to buy it though the acting is no where near good enough for that!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 20 2008, 09:56 AM~10912743
> *there's a shitload of them cheap on ebay if you want to go the legal route
> 
> I've never seen Walk Proud, anyone got that ripped?
> *



I would like a copy of Walk Proud as well...

Whats up all my Old Skool Rollers!!


----------



## Rollinaround

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: 

YO SAUL,,,YOU GET THE TV?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 20 2008, 12:27 PM~10914825
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YO SAUL,,,YOU GET THE TV?
> *



:0 :0 :0 you holding out on me Saul??


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 20 2008, 01:27 PM~10914825
> *:biggrin:
> 
> YO SAUL,,,YOU GET THE TV?
> *


i didnt see it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 20 2008, 07:43 AM~10912309
> *I have it online, just ripped it this week
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=415185
> *


It not working it shows me this

Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.

how do i fix it


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 21 2008, 04:51 AM~10917149
> *It not working it shows me this
> 
> Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.
> 
> how do i fix it
> *


Download the Divx codec, I replied in the topic with a link to the codec


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 21 2008, 02:21 AM~10918567
> *Download the Divx codec, I replied in the topic with a link to the codec
> *


yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 24 2008, 09:19 AM~10939585
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 64 looks clean homie. Like the trokita in the drive way


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 24 2008, 08:19 AM~10939585
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD ACCESSORYFREAK


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10943862
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD ACCESSORYFREAK
> *


x2 lookin good


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 76monte1

:0 :0 :0 them rays look clean as hell


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 07:01 PM~10625384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYBODY HAS TRU CLASSIC STICKERS LIKE THESE BUT NEW LET ME KNOW IM LOOKING FOR SOME FOR MY WHEELS THANKS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 06:57 PM~10625369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

LTD ROLLIN ON TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE  AND HOLLYWOOD TOP


----------



## Anaheim74

anyone need a 5.60-14
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416677


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 24 2008, 10:19 AM~10939585
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

FRESH OUTTA ONE OF THESE...


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 PM~10871821
> *To saul and accessorie freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2008, 06:29 PM~10782571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEXT WEEK I CAN PICK IT UP IF YOU STILL HAVE IT


----------



## SAUL

THAT CAP IS ON A SHIP ON ITS WAY TO THE NETHERLANDS ITS LOOOONG GONE :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 09:44 PM~10952947
> *THAT CAP IS ON A SHIP ON ITS WAY TO THE NETHERLANDS ITS LOOOONG GONE  :yes:  :yes:
> *



like the trus i sold to hoppin62 :tears:


----------



## SAUL

AND THE TRU CLASSICS AND TRU RAYS I SOLD TO FIRE FLY AND HOOKED TO GLASS :twak:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 09:56 PM~10953028
> *AND THE TRU CLASSICS AND TRU RAYS I SOLD TO FIRE FLY AND HOOKED TO GLASS  :twak:
> *



yeah but its cool atleast they went to guys who appreciate them just as much as the rest of us in this topic


----------



## SAUL

YOUR RIGHT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10951955
> *anyone need a 5.60-14
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416677
> *



IS THAT A COKER TIRE?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10951536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean ass wheels homie


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2008, 07:00 AM~10953071
> *yeah but its cool atleast they went to guys who appreciate them just as much as the rest of us in this topic
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 26 2008, 06:56 AM~10953028-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE TRU CLASSICS AND TRU RAYS I SOLD TO FIRE FLY AND HOOKED TO GLASS  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2008, 07:00 AM~10953071
> *yeah but its cool atleast they went to guys who appreciate them just as much as the rest of us in this topic
> *



i can ashure you that the rimms and accessories that tom and i bought are in good
hands over here in europe. your support will help us built oldschool rides the right way
down to detail and make the oldschool topics proud


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 25 2008, 08:25 PM~10952794
> *FRESH OUTTA ONE OF THESE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey...I need that LRM November 1985...How much? :scrutinize:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 26 2008, 04:35 AM~10954357
> *i can ashure you that the rimms and accessories that tom and i bought are in good
> hands over here in europe. your support will help us built oldschool rides the right way
> down to detail and make the oldschool topics proud
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 26 2008, 05:50 AM~10954372
> *Hey...I need that LRM November 1985...How much?  :scrutinize:
> *



I NEED TECHNICAL LOWRIDER.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 07:14 AM~10954713
> *I NEED TECHNICAL LOWRIDER.
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 25 2008, 11:15 PM~10953645
> *IS THAT A COKER TIRE?
> *


i dont think coker makes a "premium sport" 5.60, only 520's, i believe there was another company before coker making the "premium sport" 5.60's and 5'20's


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 26 2008, 10:35 AM~10955726
> *i dont think coker makes a "premium sport" 5.60, only 520's, i believe there was another company before coker making the "premium sport" 5.60's and 5'20's
> *


Coker does make 560s :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10956278
> *Coker does make 560s :biggrin:
> *


Yep, but I believe those are Bridgestone replicas and not Premium Sportways replicas. I think that's what the homie meant


----------



## Rollinaround

arrrgghhhh truclassics wont fit my 67 rivi. and i dont want to put the adapters. oh well, gotta use the 14x7 cross lace zeniths.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10956289
> *Yep, but I believe those are Bridgestone replicas and not Premium Sportways replicas. I think that's what the homie meant
> *


yeah i just saw them there BF Goodrich :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10956295
> *arrrgghhhh  truclassics wont fit my 67 rivi. and i dont want to put the adapters. oh well, gotta use the 14x7 cross lace zeniths.
> *


  really what bout rays or tru spokes


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10956295
> *arrrgghhhh  truclassics wont fit my 67 rivi. and i dont want to put the adapters. oh well, gotta use the 14x7 cross lace zeniths.
> *



FOR REALS? SEND THEM MY WAY THEY'LL FIT MY '69


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10956289
> *Yep, but I believe those are Bridgestone replicas and not Premium Sportways replicas. I think that's what the homie meant
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

any offers for mine? Im not saying I'll sell em...but lets see whats out there.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 01:17 PM~10957064
> *any offers for mine? Im not saying I'll sell em...but lets see whats out there.
> *


Ill offer them a good home if you give them to me :biggrin: 

Thats too bad I was really liking the way your ride was coming together. Kinda the way I would have built it if I jad the chance. is it the drums thats causing the problems or the spacers just push it out to far? 

Now you need to sell some aircraft stuff and get a 70s impala or caprice.


----------



## BigPoppa

fuckin a, this morning I seen a 90s stock mini truck rolling what looked like pretty clean tru rays on blackwalls. I would have chased him down if I wasn't running late for work.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 26 2008, 03:30 PM~10958059
> *fuckin a, this morning I seen a 90s stock mini truck rolling what looked like pretty clean tru rays on blackwalls.  I would have chased him down if I wasn't running late for work.
> *


theres a little 70 something datsun pick up here in town that has a set of tru spokes with white walls on it :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 26 2008, 03:24 PM~10957570
> *Ill offer them a good home if you give them to me  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats too bad I was really liking the way your ride was coming together. Kinda the way I would have built it if I jad the chance. is it the drums thats causing the problems or the spacers just push it out to far?
> 
> Now you need to sell some aircraft stuff and get a 70s impala or caprice.
> *


5on5 drums  spacers suck balls. might have to box these.......one ride for me, cant get another right now


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 26 2008, 05:40 PM~10958562
> *theres a little 70 something datsun pick up here in town that has a set of tru spokes with white walls on it :biggrin:
> *


sick


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 02:17 PM~10957064
> *any offers for mine? Im not saying I'll sell em...but lets see whats out there.
> *



This truely breaks my heart ...BUT YOU GOT A PM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 03:40 PM~10958568
> *5on5 drums  spacers suck balls.  might have to box these.......one ride for me, cant get another right now
> *



So the Tru-Classics that you have are 4 1/2 - 4 3/4 bolt pattern and NOT 4 3/4 - 5 on 5??......or......... do they fit but you just don't want to use the spacers??


----------



## HustlerSpank

My homie just got this 60 out here in utah and it had this rims on it the old man told him he got the wheels back in the 70's ....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10959141
> *My homie just got this 60 out here in utah and it had this rims on it the old man told him he got the wheels back in the 70's ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These my friends......are the Original Tru-Rays with the hump on the bell/hub :thumbsup: Ask him to look to see how many holes they have....5 or 10  Let me know if he ever wants to sell them


----------



## SAUL

ask him what size rims are those i bet there 15s


----------



## 76monte1

nice elco


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 01:17 PM~10957064
> *any offers for mine? Im not saying I'll sell em...but lets see whats out there.
> *



ILL OFFER TO BUY THEM, JUST GIVE ME A PRICE


----------



## leo161

how much of a set like these running for including the spinner


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 26 2008, 06:27 PM~10958881
> *So the Tru-Classics that you have are 4 1/2 - 4 3/4 bolt pattern and NOT 4 3/4 - 5 on 5??......or......... do they fit but you just don't want to use the spacers??
> *


they have spacers....i dont want to use adapters. I need to go down to the shop (area 51) where my car is and actually check...the book says my rivi is 5 on 5....Charlie @ OG zenith took a look at one today and confirmed it would not fit. I even asked about drilling the holes bigger..... :dunno: 
...and by the way THOSE "WIRE WHEEL KING' wheels look great!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

Im getting pms about the rims.....at least a G...no less. Thats IF I sell em.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 26 2008, 06:12 PM~10959189
> *ask him what size rims are those i bet there 15s
> *


yes sir 15's


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10960924
> *Im getting pms about the rims.....at least a G...no less. Thats IF I sell em.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

ONE BIG IF....
:biggrin: 

I DO HAVE 3 BOYS...AND A GIRL. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10961211
> *ONE BIG IF....
> :biggrin:
> 
> I DO HAVE 3 BOYS...AND A GIRL. :biggrin:
> *



fuck it make a chair for each of them :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

...THEN THE QUESTION IS WHO GETS EM......ONE SET? .....MY DAUGHTER, RIGHT? LET ALL THE BOYS BE PISSED.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10961259
> *...THEN THE QUESTION IS WHO GETS EM......ONE SET? .....MY DAUGHTER, RIGHT? LET ALL THE BOYS BE PISSED.
> *



one each :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 26 2008, 11:30 PM~10961288
> *one each :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

STAR WIRES ARE BOXED UP


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10967755
> *STAR WIRES ARE BOXED UP
> *



:0 :0 :0 sold?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 27 2008, 10:59 PM~10967755
> *STAR WIRES ARE BOXED UP
> *


OK now that you have it out in the open--WTF does it mean??? :biggrin: 

If i 'BOX' things up its either cause they are sold or i'm trying to hide the evidence...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 28 2008, 06:47 AM~10968721
> *OK now that you have it out in the open--WTF does it mean??? :biggrin:
> 
> If i 'BOX' things up its either cause they are sold or i'm trying to hide the evidence...
> *


probally both :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

BIDS AT $1500 ANY HIGHER


----------



## SAUL

is that for both sets????


----------



## Rollinaround

:no:


----------



## Rollinaround

...LISTEN, DONT GET HURT ANYONE. THIS IS A BIDDING PROCESS. I JUST WANT THROUGH THE BID GAME OUT THERE. SOME PMS I GOT NEED TO GO TO THE TRASH. OBVIOUSLY THESE WHEELS ARE NOT SO "OUT THERE' OR I WOULDNT GET OFFERED $1500


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 07:01 PM~10625384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH CAN I GET FOR THESE ANYBODY???


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10970729
> *...LISTEN, DONT GET HURT ANYONE. THIS IS A BIDDING PROCESS. I JUST WANT THROUGH THE BID GAME OUT THERE. SOME PMS I GOT NEED TO GO TO THE TRASH. OBVIOUSLY THESE WHEELS ARE NOT SO "OUT THERE' OR I WOULDNT GET OFFERED $1500
> *


 :yes: THROW THEM ON EBAY ALL YOUR GOING TO GET HERE IS I WILL GIVE YOU 200 OR 300 THE MOST THEY CAN GO BUY CHINAS FOR THAT PRICE AND BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Rollinaround

someone on here offered me $1500


----------



## Rollinaround

....if money comes, it comes...they are boxed up for a rainy day..


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 28 2008, 04:41 PM~10970896
> *HOW MUCH CAN I GET FOR THESE ANYBODY???
> *


SAUL,

THEN I GUESS THAT WOULD MEAN YOUR SET IS WORTH OVER 2K?

then i`m glad i`m keeping my sets!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10972298
> *SAUL,
> 
> THEN I GUESS THAT WOULD MEAN YOUR SET IS WORTH OVER 2K?
> 
> then i`m glad i`m keeping my sets!
> *


SERIOUS S%IT KEEP THEM YOU DONT WANT TO PAY THAT TYPE OF MONEY LATER ON PM SENT


----------



## SAUL

I WANT 2000 FOR MY CROSSED LACES WITH O.G 5.20S OR WILLING TO TRADE FOR A 70S CHEVY :0 A GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

Sammy or Saul. I need your help homies. I know you guys have the old Truspoke catalog. On the accessories page with all the spacer info...can you you tell me what spacer thickness they offered in 5-lug?  I know they offered like 3 different ones. I just need to know the thickness of each.

Help a brotha out, por favor. Thanks.


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2008, 06:56 AM~10972838
> *I WANT 2000 FOR MY CROSSED LACES WITH O.G 5.20S OR WILLING TO TRADE FOR A 70S CHEVY  :0  A GLASSHOUSE  :biggrin:
> *



what about a pinto from the 70s?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10972838
> *I WANT 2000 FOR MY CROSSED LACES WITH O.G 5.20S OR WILLING TO TRADE FOR A 70S CHEVY  :0  A GLASSHOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 29 2008, 02:56 AM~10973324
> *what about a pinto from the 70s?
> *


how much shipped to 91505


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 29 2008, 02:55 AM~10973323
> *Sammy or Saul.  I need your help homies.  I know you guys have the old Truspoke catalog.  On the accessories page with all the spacer info...can you you tell me what spacer thickness they offered in 5-lug?  I know they offered like 3 different ones.  I just need to know the thickness of each.
> 
> Help a brotha out, por favor.  Thanks.
> *


let me check my library


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 29 2008, 02:55 AM~10973323
> *Sammy or Saul.  I need your help homies.  I know you guys have the old Truspoke catalog.  On the accessories page with all the spacer info...can you you tell me what spacer thickness they offered in 5-lug?  I know they offered like 3 different ones.  I just need to know the thickness of each.
> 
> Help a brotha out, por favor.  Thanks.
> *


ok accordding to the tru spoke catalog for a 5 lug they offered a 1/2 alum spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0512 and they also have 1/4 steel spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0514 hope this helps


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2008, 11:53 AM~10974653
> *ok accordding to the tru spoke catalog for a 5 lug they offered a 1/2 alum spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0512 and they also have  1/4 steel spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0514 hope this helps
> *



Also the 3/4" aluminum 5 hole spacer. You can use any spacer you wish, just as long as they stick out past the back of the bell/hub (so you don't start breaking any studs) :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 29 2008, 01:55 AM~10973323
> *Sammy or Saul.  I need your help homies.  I know you guys have the old Truspoke catalog.  *


Saul has the catalogs...he won't sell them to me! :angry: :biggrin: maybe that's a good trade for a Technical Lowrider!!! :0


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2008, 12:53 PM~10974653
> *ok accordding to the tru spoke catalog for a 5 lug they offered a 1/2 alum spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0512 and they also have  1/4 steel spacer (5 lug) 4 1/2-5 part# 46-0514 hope this helps
> *


:worship: 

This helps a ton. I was hoping the big ones were 1/2" and not 3/4". I came across some 1/2" spacers that I think will work. They're almost identical to the ones in the catalog. All I need to do is drill the little bolt holes that attach it to the wheel, then they'll be good to go. 

I tried to put my Classics on my new toy this weekend but I ran into some problems. The rears mounted fine, but the fronts weren't even close to clearing the calipers. All the tire shop had were 5/16 spacers and they didn't work. I've seen old 70's pics of Classics on the same car before so I know they can be done. I just hope the 1/2" spacers will be enough. I hope I don't have to grind down the caliper. We'll see.  

Thanks Saul. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 29 2008, 02:13 PM~10974931
> *Saul has the catalogs...he won't sell them to me!  :angry:  :biggrin: maybe that's a good trade for a Technical Lowrider!!!  :0
> *


I'll trade you some good cash for a Technical Lowrider. :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 29 2008, 03:10 PM~10975418
> *I'll trade you some good cash for a Technical Lowrider. :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

TTT cuz second page does not do us justice


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk+Jun 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10975418-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you some good cash for a Technical Lowrider. :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey hey i asked first :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 29 2008, 04:43 PM~10975552
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10984105
> *hey hey i asked first :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10984144
> *:yes:
> *



what issue of lrm did you ask me for again? im looking through my mags right now.


----------



## Rollinaround

YO HOPPIN...I TAKE IT YOU DONT WANT THAT 85 ISSUE.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 08:36 PM~10985442
> *YO HOPPIN...I TAKE IT YOU DONT WANT THAT 85 ISSUE.
> *



whats up i missed your call today. hit me on pm


----------



## Rollinaround

NEEDS TO BE CLEARED..BAD LIGHTING..................BAD BAD LIGHTING, OH DID I SAY BAD LIGHTING.
SOOOOOO....DOES ANYONE HAVE A 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERN TRU CLASSICS THEY WANT TO SWAP OUT FOR MINE????


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn the Rivi looks good homie


----------



## Rollinaround

THANKS.....NOW YOU SEE WHY I WANT THE CLASSICS.......I WAS EVEN THINKING ABOUT DRILLING THE HOLES OUT BIGGER ON EM


----------



## Rollinaround

HERES ANOTHER PIC. ENJOY.


----------



## Rollinaround

COAST TRUELY GOT DOWN!!!!


----------



## SAUL

:0 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Rollinaround

THANKS...SO WOULD CLASSICS ON IT


----------



## Rollinaround

WHY NOT?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10985895
> *THANKS...SO WOULD CLASSICS ON IT
> *



Man up and change the lug pattern :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10985519
> *NEEDS TO BE CLEARED..BAD LIGHTING..................BAD BAD LIGHTING, OH DID I SAY BAD LIGHTING.
> SOOOOOO....DOES ANYONE HAVE A 5 ON 5 BOLT PATTERN TRU CLASSICS THEY WANT TO SWAP OUT FOR MINE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn holmes...i love how that [email protected] is looking...The patterns rule!!

I thought you sold the Classics??...Dont drill them send me a pm


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 30 2008, 07:36 PM~10985442
> *YO HOPPIN...I TAKE IT YOU DONT WANT THAT 85 ISSUE.
> *


I do need it, will you sell it? I only have 1 Technical Lowrider to trade and I have already made a previous offer to Supreme69 ... I have to be a man of my word!  If you want to sell it, send me a PM.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10984908
> *what issue of lrm did you ask me for again? im looking through my mags right now.
> *



You got a PM


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 30 2008, 10:23 PM~10985952
> *Man up and change the lug pattern  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 1 2008, 06:48 AM~10987796
> *:scrutinize:
> *



All right... shit I am just saying though its a LOWRIDER.... which means it aint stock as it is so the vintage nazis are gonna hate already. Why not just swap things around to get the desired look you are going for. I had to say the same damn thing to myself.... thats why my ride has made so many changes in such a short time.


----------



## Rollinaround

well,,,,really I dont mind swapping them out. that look isnt always a bad one homie  I was just thinking about it.


----------



## 76monte1

anyone got some tru classics for sale?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 1 2008, 08:06 AM~10988128
> *anyone got some tru classics for sale?
> *


can i ask you a question what do you really want to roll on your car i see you going from tru spokes to appliance wires tru rays 20inch wheels now you want tru classics :uh: make up your mind and stick to a deal or no one is going to take you serious in here


----------



## 76monte1

whats the dif from a tru ray and a classic i thought they were the same?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I need a single Tru Ray sticker or chip. Any one have just one they want to sell?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 1 2008, 01:44 PM~10989911
> *I need a single Tru Ray sticker or chip. Any one have just one they want to sell?
> *


Supreme has one on his [email protected] toolbox...get that one! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That sh!t was funny dawg....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 1 2008, 12:38 PM~10989848
> *whats the dif from a tru ray and a classic i thought they were the same?
> *


someone needs to go to page one and start studying? I think the Ray is cross laced and the classic is straight


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Feb 2 2008, 01:47 AM~9843751-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start ... my set of *Tru Ray Cross Laced *Rimms that I bought from the homie RJ67. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 14x7 and 14x8, medallion caps, all like NOS condition.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 09:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Feb 4 2008, 03:36 AM~9857202
> *TRU RAYS WITH TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND TRU RAY DECALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




bump from page 1


----------



## 76monte1

thanks now i feel like a dumb ass


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## YAYOS64

i have a few people intreasted in these, whats a reasoniable fair price... i only have two i do have the spacers and the o.g. knock offs and the rims are not curb shot front or back .... i think they are ok for street use but will need to be restored ..... they had alot of rust but did clean up real good ..... whats also good to get them really clean ... i know this guy that can dip them to clean them up ???


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10991806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a few people intreasted in these, whats a reasoniable fair price...  i only have two i do have the spacers and the o.g. knock offs and the rims are not curb shot front or back ....  i think they are ok for street use but will need to be restored ..... they had alot of rust but did clean up real good .....  whats also good to get them really clean ... i know this guy that can dip them to clean them up ???
> *


$100-$150 :dunno: Even if you dip them to clean up, they will still be dull wherever the chrome is shot and the chrome will have flaked off where the dark rust is, also probably some small pitting. How are the lug holes? Are they rounded out?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 1 2008, 04:49 PM~10991806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a few people intreasted in these, whats a reasoniable fair price...  i only have two i do have the spacers and the o.g. knock offs and the rims are not curb shot front or back ....  i think they are ok for street use but will need to be restored ..... they had alot of rust but did clean up real good .....  whats also good to get them really clean ... i know this guy that can dip them to clean them up ???
> *


pm sent


----------



## Rollinaround

QUESTION...


WHAT YEAR AND ISSUE DID LRM STOP...THEN RE-START?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10994197
> *QUESTION...
> WHAT YEAR AND ISSUE DID LRM STOP...THEN RE-START?
> *


Stopped December 1985, then started back up June 1988.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10994473
> *Stopped December 1985, then started back up June 1988.
> *



Thats why i cant find '86-88...wtf..now u tell me!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 1 2008, 10:45 PM~10994714
> *Thats why i cant find '86-88...wtf..now u tell me!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 1 2008, 09:45 PM~10994714
> *Thats why i cant find '86-88...wtf..now u tell me!! :biggrin:
> *



Don't feel bad, I was doing the same shit until Saul told me about it! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 2 2008, 12:09 AM~10994871
> *Don't feel bad, I was doing the same shit until Saul told me about it!  :biggrin:
> *



That Saul is ALWAYS breaking our balls in one way or another isnt he.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 2 2008, 12:35 AM~10995013
> *That Saul is ALWAYS breaking our balls in one way or another isnt he.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 1 2008, 11:10 PM~10994473
> *Stopped December 1985, then started back up June 1988.
> *



For those of you who may not know the story, here it is...Lowrider was owned by Sonny Madrid in the mid 80s went into bankruptcy. The magazine was purchased out of bankruptcy by Alberto Lopez who re-launched it in the late 80s. At that time, the mini-truck craze was at its peak and many a truck was featured in LRM. It then moved into the "Euro" imports. In the 90s, Alberto sold it to McMillan Argus and the rest is history.


----------



## Rollinaround

THANKS GUYS.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 2 2008, 07:09 AM~10995923
> *For those of you who may not know the story, here it is...Lowrider was owned by Sonny Madrid in the mid 80s went into bankruptcy. The magazine was purchased out of bankruptcy by Alberto Lopez who re-launched it in the late 80s. At that time, the mini-truck craze was at its peak and many a truck was featured in LRM. It then moved into the "Euro" imports. In the 90s, Alberto sold it to McMillan Argus and the rest is history.
> *


So then have they really hit their 30th anniversary? hhmmm. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Good point!!!!

That called a 'wolf ticket' right there...its official!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 2 2008, 07:09 AM~10995923
> *For those of you who may not know the story, here it is...Lowrider was owned by Sonny Madrid in the mid 80s went into bankruptcy. The magazine was purchased out of bankruptcy by Alberto Lopez who re-launched it in the late 80s. At that time, the mini-truck craze was at its peak and many a truck was featured in LRM. It then moved into the "Euro" imports. In the 90s, Alberto sold it to McMillan Argus and the rest is history.
> *



WHATS UP EZ HOWS IT GOING  


LRM ONLY REALLY MATTERS FROM 1977-1984 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 2 2008, 12:44 PM~10998614
> *
> LRM ONLY REALLY MATTERS FROM 1977-1984 :biggrin:
> *


The best years! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 2 2008, 03:15 PM~10998868
> *The best years!  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 2 2008, 03:15 PM~10998868
> *The best years!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

LRM ONLY REALLY MATTERS FROM 1977-1984 :biggrin:
[/quote]

I subscribed to LRM from 1977 to 1984. I still buy the magazine once in a while but I never re-subscribed. I was at my dad's about 5 years ago and he asked me what I wanted to do with an old box of my car magazines he had (my dad saves everything). I told him to toss em out.  















3 years later my dad said "I know you told me to throw these old magazines out but I thought you might want them, so I held on to them". He brought out the box of old mags. You can imagine how happy I was. I took the box home that nite and they were all there, LRM, Q-Vo, FIRME, Technical Lowrider, and a few others. You can imagine how happy I was. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

* 
hey guys, I have a petition going in lowrider general about bringing back those

oldschool cali swangin vol. I-X. my tapes are burnout and i bet there is a market

for that 90s lowrider material.


if you agree and want those back on your screen.....


Petition for Cali Swangin Vol. I - X on DVD


thanks for your support :thumbsup:
*


----------



## Rollinaround

> LRM ONLY REALLY MATTERS FROM 1977-1984 :biggrin:


I subscribed to LRM from 1977 to 1984. I still buy the magazine once in a while but I never re-subscribed. I was at my dad's about 5 years ago and he asked me what I wanted to do with an old box of my car magazines he had (my dad saves everything). I told him to toss em out.  
3 years later my dad said "I know you told me to throw these old magazines out but I thought you might want them, so I held on to them". He brought out the box of old mags. You can imagine how happy I was. I took the box home that nite and they were all there, LRM, Q-Vo, FIRME, Technical Lowrider, and a few others. You can imagine how happy I was. :biggrin:
[/quote]


YOUR DADS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 4 2008, 08:17 AM~11012137
> *
> I subscribed to LRM from 1977 to 1984. I still buy the magazine once in a while but I never re-subscribed. I was at my dad's about 5 years ago and he asked me what I wanted to do with an old box of my car magazines he had (my dad saves everything). I told him to toss em out.
> 3 years later my dad said "I know you told me to throw these old magazines out but I thought you might want them, so I held on to them". He brought out the box of old mags. You can imagine how happy I was. I took the box home that nite and they were all there, LRM, Q-Vo, FIRME, Technical Lowrider, and a few others. You can imagine how happy I was. :biggrin:
> *



You have a very cool dad, now sell them to me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

i have a bunch of old hotrods from the 80's ?

and some other old odd mags for the 60's


----------



## oldskool 67

YOUR DADS GREAT!!!!!!! 
[/quote]

Yeah he is, thanks.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> LRM ONLY REALLY MATTERS FROM 1977-1984 :biggrin:


I subscribed to LRM from 1977 to 1984. I still buy the magazine once in a while but I never re-subscribed. I was at my dad's about 5 years ago and he asked me what I wanted to do with an old box of my car magazines he had (my dad saves everything). I told him to toss em out.  
3 years later my dad said "I know you told me to throw these old magazines out but I thought you might want them, so I held on to them". He brought out the box of old mags. You can imagine how happy I was. I took the box home that nite and they were all there, LRM, Q-Vo, FIRME, Technical Lowrider, and a few others. You can imagine how happy I was. :biggrin:
[/quote]


These that 'Technical Lowrider' phrase again,,,you should have never mentioned that!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wanna sell it?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

These that 'Technical Lowrider' phrase again,,,you should have never mentioned that!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wanna sell it?? :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


Only got one, sorry.


----------



## Rollinaround

:tears: truclassics do NOT fit the the rivi

but the star wires doooo....pics later!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

[


----------



## ElMonte74'

man that 65 looked good Top Fan


----------



## cfbtx

Do these count? :dunno: 
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcadithings


----------



## Rollinaround

NO.


----------



## SAUL

THIS IS MY RECENT SET OF TRU CLASSICS I JUST PULLED 2 OUT OF THE CLOSET FOR A PICTURE AS YOU CAN SEE THE HUBS ARE A LITTLE DUSTY I HAVENT CLEAN THEM SINCE I BOUGHT THEM :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR 1 TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION FOR MY SECOND SET OF TRU CLASSIC CAPS IF SOME ONE HAS 1 OR AN EXTRA CAP COMPLETE DOESNT MATTER THE CONDITION AS LONG AS IT CAN BE PUT ON A RIM THATS FINE


----------



## SAUL

THANKS DIRTY RAT FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THOSE 3 TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 1 2008, 11:35 PM~10995013
> *That Saul is ALWAYS breaking our balls in one way or another isnt he.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

HOW WAS YOUR TRIP HOME SAUL? MAYBE NEXT TIME HUH :biggrin: 3RD TIMES THE CHARM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 29 2008, 02:13 PM~10974931
> *Saul has the catalogs...he won't sell them to me!  :angry:  :biggrin: maybe that's a good trade for a Technical Lowrider!!!  :0
> *


thanks Sammy for the TECHNICAL LOWRIDER its got sum good pics


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 09:20 PM~11025576
> *thanks Sammy for the TECHNICAL LOWRIDER its got sum good pics
> *



:0  I WANT ONE TOO!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2008, 09:19 PM~11025563
> *HOW WAS YOUR TRIP HOME SAUL? MAYBE NEXT TIME HUH :biggrin: 3RD TIMES THE CHARM :biggrin:
> *


it was cool i hate driving back hopefully by the end of this year i will move up to visalia im going to be your neighbor :biggrin: next time for sure i have to go say whats up to you and check out your collection maybe i will bring home some N.O.S. TRU SPOKE knock offs j/k :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11025607
> *it was cool i hate driving back hopefully by the end of this year i will move up to visalia im going to be your neighbor  :biggrin:  next time for sure i have to go say whats up to you and check out your collection maybe i will bring home some N.O.S. TRU SPOKE knock offs j/k  :cheesy:
> *



OH DAMN I BETTER GET ON THE BALL AND START LOOKING FOR TRUS THEN, YOUR GONNA DRY UP THE RESERVES IN THE VALLEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i was up there for 2 1/2 days and i already have 3 sets of trus that im eye balling :0


----------



## SAUL

:wave: whats up Abel whats up Hustler Spank


----------



## TOPFAN

14 by 8 inch tru- classics ... 

My 65 had every wheel on it...I like the tru spokes best!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 09:37 PM~11025713
> *:wave: whats up Abel whats up Hustler Spank
> *



Hi Saul!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 09:37 PM~11025713
> *:wave: whats up Abel whats up Hustler Spank
> *



whats up MR Tru


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2008, 08:22 PM~11025594
> *:0   I WANT ONE TOO!!!
> *


Check your PM :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 7 2008, 12:37 AM~11026604
> *Check your PM  :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 03:08 PM~11022801
> *THANKS DIRTY RAT FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THOSE 3 TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS
> *


No problem holmes....glad i was able to help & Thank You for all you've done!!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11022787
> *THIS IS MY RECENT SET OF TRU CLASSICS I JUST PULLED 2 OUT OF THE CLOSET FOR A PICTURE AS YOU CAN SEE THE HUBS ARE A LITTLE DUSTY I HAVENT CLEAN THEM SINCE I BOUGHT THEM  :biggrin: IM LOOKING FOR 1 TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION FOR MY SECOND SET OF TRU CLASSIC CAPS IF SOME ONE HAS 1 OR AN EXTRA CAP COMPLETE DOESNT MATTER THE CONDITION AS LONG AS IT CAN BE PUT ON A RIM THATS FINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619

looking for a set of 13" tru rays to slap on my 5.20's, anyone selling a set? hit me up


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 7 2008, 01:52 PM~11029741
> *No problem holmes....glad i was able to help & Thank You for all you've done!!
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Jul 7 2008, 05:42 PM~11031493
> *looking for a set of 13" tru rays to slap on my 5.20's, anyone selling a set? hit me up
> *



No such thing dawgie 14s are the smallest size they came in.


----------



## SAUL

anybody seen these there 4lug TRU=CLASSICS with all 4 caps  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...rksid=p3907.m32


----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

TRU CLASSICS WITH TRU RAY CAPS GOOD COMBINATION
















[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 09:07 PM~11042203
> *anybody seen these there 4lug TRU=CLASSICS with all 4 caps   http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...rksid=p3907.m32
> *



I hit that guy up the 1st day they listed. The reserve is set at $375. I was hoping they were cheap enough to scoop just for the caps but he is firm on them and they do have rust. I tried to work something out just for the caps but he knows thats the only way he will sell them cause they are complete and the caps are worth the money. 

I tried like my name was SAUL to scoop them :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 8 2008, 09:21 PM~11042954
> *I hit that guy up the 1st day they listed. The reserve is set at $375. I was hoping they were cheap enough to scoop just for the caps but he is firm on them and they do have rust. I tried to work something out just for the caps but he knows thats the only way he will sell them cause they are complete and the caps are worth the money.
> 
> I tried like my name was SAUL to scoop them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST OFFERED HIM 150FUCK I WAS LOW BALLING THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: O WELL


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SAUL

:0 WHAT ABOUT THESE TRU=CLASSICS IM DEALING WITH  http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/746345976.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 10:31 PM~11043039
> *:0  WHAT ABOUT THESE TRU=CLASSICS IM DEALING WITH    http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/746345976.html
> *


I saw those too :biggrin: ...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11042987
> *:biggrin: I JUST OFFERED HIM 150FUCK I WAS LOW BALLING THEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao: O WELL
> *



I was going to send you over if i locked the deal in cheap enough to get them for me....lolololol
It would have been funny to see the guys face to see you just take the caps off then leave....wtf we going to do with 4 lug hubs... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

buy a pinto or a vega :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:yes:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11043226
> *buy a pinto or a vega  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You dont think i didnt consider that....I know a guy at work who has one sitting but i have enough [email protected], i have more issues than a newstand homie!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11043039
> *:0  WHAT ABOUT THESE TRU=CLASSICS IM DEALING WITH    http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/746345976.html
> *


 :angry: only if these rims were in L.A they would be sitting next to me right now


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11043367
> *:angry:  only if these rims were in L.A they would be sitting next to me right now
> *


I know....but they will be next to me and the visual picture of it maybe more disturbing than Pee Wee Herman in a adult movie theatre watching a skin flick!!..
:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 8 2008, 10:17 PM~11043403
> *I know....but they will be next to me and the visual picture of it maybe more disturbing than Pee Wee Herman in a adult movie theatre watching a skin flick!!..
> :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



its funny you mention pee wee herman.... ever heard of ferns herman??? check the tru spoke topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2008, 11:18 PM~11043418
> *its funny you mention pee wee herman.... ever heard of ferns herman??? check the tru spoke topic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



My eyes...my eyes...they're [email protected] burning!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pts/742368301.html


http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/722329853.html


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Eryk

I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes. My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion) I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect. I don't even need caps. Anybody?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 10 2008, 11:15 AM~11056329
> *I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes.  My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion)  I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect.  I don't even need caps.  Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Want some clean Appliance wheels? lol Wow what happened dawgie?


----------



## SAUL

14x7 TRU=CLASSICS IN SAN DIEGO $200 THEY LOOK CLEAN BUT THERE STANDARD :angry: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/750391058.html


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11056329
> *I'm thinking of trading my TruClassics for some Truspokes.  My Classics have 2 sets of caps(80's lincoln caps painted, and brand new octagon caps ready for your sticker or medallion)  I'm looking for driver quality Truspokes, not perfect.  I don't even need caps.  Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THEM 13 STARS LOOK TITS ON MY RIV....BUT I STILL WANT CLASSICS................. :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I [email protected] LOVE CLASSICS MAANG....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11061349
> *I [email protected] LOVE CLASSICS MAANG....
> *


YOU CANT BEAT THE LOOK...










....ONLY 13X7 STAR WIRES CAN......... :biggrin: :0 LOL


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nono:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## SAUL

quote=HustlerSpank,Jul 6 2008, 10:02 PM~11025873]
whats up MR Tru
[/quote]
:biggrin: just kicking it


----------



## MR.59

> quote=HustlerSpank,Jul 6 2008, 10:02 PM~11025873]
> whats up MR Tru


:biggrin: just kicking it
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I wish I was at the Imperials show.....  some one post pics.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 13 2008, 11:09 AM~11077209
> *I wish I was at the Imperials show.....   some one post pics.
> *


you didnt go? i even rushed mailed your sticker so you can sport your fifth :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2008, 09:16 PM~11080134
> *you didnt go? i even rushed mailed your sticker so you can sport your fifth :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


Did you sell him the whole toolbox to get that off???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 13 2008, 12:09 PM~11077209
> *I wish I was at the Imperials show.....   some one post pics.
> *


When do they raffle off that clean in 64???...


----------



## SAUL

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THESE WHEELS THERE OLD SCHOOL McLeans CROSSED SPOKES EXACTLY LIKE THESE  I JUST PICKED UP A SET COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL CAPS


----------



## SAUL

SNEAK PEAK THE RIMS WERE SITTING FOR A WHILE THEY NEED SOME CLEANING


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 13 2008, 08:35 PM~11080362
> *Did you sell him the whole toolbox to get that off???
> *



no i never stuck it to my tool box, it was a hoax to get these guys going :biggrin: 


saul those are some nice looking wheels.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11080686
> *no i never stuck it to my tool box, it was a hoax to get these guys going :biggrin:
> saul those are some nice looking wheels.
> *


Thanks supreme i picked them up yesterday in Tulare


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11080733
> *Thanks supreme i picked them up yesterday in Tulare
> *



sneaking over in my area :angry: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

There was some advertised for $400 somewhere but i cant remember where i saw them....It was like a Streetrodder web site....I wonder if its them...There kool!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2008, 10:07 PM~11080686
> *no i never stuck it to my tool box, it was a hoax to get these guys going :biggrin:
> saul those are some nice looking wheels.
> *


I know that homie...that was some funny sh!t cause i almost literally smashed my [email protected] keyboard up....lolol


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 13 2008, 09:22 PM~11080809
> *I know that homie...that was some funny sh!t cause i almost literally smashed my [email protected] keyboard up....lolol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11080532
> *SNEAK PEAK THE RIMS WERE SITTING FOR A WHILE THEY NEED SOME CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Definitely worth the trip up north.


----------



## SAUL

thanks i thought they were cool too you really dont see them crossed spoke 14x7 reversed


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11080929
> *Nice!  Definitely worth the trip up north.
> *




Eryk....Caprice...???....I see them homie...lollol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL YOU THE MAN!! THOSE ARE REALLY NICE WHEELS BRO!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> SNEAK PEAK THE RIMS WERE SITTING FOR A WHILE THEY NEED SOME CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11080134
> *you didnt go? i even rushed mailed your sticker so you can sport your fifth :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


I was gonna ask you about that... Ill shoot you the cost on the shipping so you can get what I paid. PM me the actual cost. Im sorry about that believe me I wanted to go soooooo badly, then I saw the pics and here there were 900 cars there :banghead: 


Nah dawg I was ready and everything but I ran into an issue, nothing big but like I said PM me. I was bored off my ass though all mad so I went out to take some new pics of the Ray in its new home. Thanx again dawgie and thanx goes out to Big Saul too.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

NIIIIICCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEE--


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11080532
> *SNEAK PEAK THE RIMS WERE SITTING FOR A WHILE THEY NEED SOME CLEANING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

there FOR SALE taking offers :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

did oyu have a price in mind?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2008, 01:32 PM~11084902
> *there FOR SALE taking offers  :biggrin:
> *


  
these look nice!
it`s always nice to take offers, so you can see what the current value of these rare wheels are.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 14 2008, 12:17 AM~11081914
> *I was gonna ask you about that... Ill shoot you the cost on the shipping so you can get what I paid. PM me the actual cost. Im sorry about that believe me I wanted to go soooooo badly, then I saw the pics and here there were 900 cars there  :banghead:
> Nah dawg I was ready and everything but I ran into an issue, nothing big but like I said PM me. I was bored off my ass though all mad so I went out to take some new pics of the Ray in its new home. Thanx again dawgie and thanx goes out to Big Saul too.
> 
> 
> *



dont trip on the shipping bro its all good


----------



## SAUL

a couple of pictures of the mcleans on different caps TRU RAY caps


----------



## SAUL

ON TRU CLASSIC OCTAGONS


----------



## SAUL

AND LAST TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2008, 12:32 PM~11084902
> *there FOR SALE taking offers  :biggrin:
> *


14s ?


----------



## SAUL

THIS RIDE IS ROLLIN ON MCLEANS AND 5.20S IN T.J


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Damn those are right on time


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11088665
> *14s ?
> *


14X7 REVERSE


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2008, 08:14 PM~11088725
> *14X7 REVERSE
> *


Big Gracias


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11088713
> *Damn those are right on time
> *




YOU BUY NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11089212
> *YOU BUY NOW...  :biggrin:
> *


whats up freak did get ur hydros fix


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11089212
> *YOU BUY NOW...  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH?? LMK ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11089223
> *whats up freak did get ur hydros fix
> *


Whats up dawg...

Nah not yet but it has to be the check. I mean it cant be anything else according to all the normal tests. Ill get it, I have to go back down to Teds. I aint looking forward to the drive though, Norwalk to Altadena on surface streets is a mess.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11088677
> *THIS RIDE IS ROLLIN ON MCLEANS AND 5.20S IN T.J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yo...the aircleaners (actually called flame or spark aresstors) are made rare & pull big big money...I have 3 but need 3 more..who has 'sticky fingers' :biggrin: ....


Only joking fellas...dont [email protected] with other kats ride......Its krazy to see McCleans on something like that tho....

I'm diggin these rims dawgie....whatcha wanna trade this time?? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

PM SENT SAUL, CASH IS WAITING HOMIE!!! WHATS UP? :dunno:


----------



## @[email protected]

:biggrin: 
Nice find Saul....those are just like mine....Mine are sporting the blue chip Tru=Spoke caps.............


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11089233
> *HOW MUCH?? LMK ASAP :biggrin:
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 15 2008, 07:03 AM~11092148
> *PM SENT SAUL, CASH IS WAITING HOMIE!!!  WHATS UP? :dunno:
> *


i will call you tonite im at work right now and i cant be on the computer for long


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 15 2008, 01:40 PM~11094534
> *pm sent homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 15 2008, 01:06 PM~11094708
> *:uh:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

mcleans are SOLD


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jul 15 2008, 08:34 AM~11092255
> *:biggrin:
> Nice find Saul....those are just like mine....Mine are sporting the blue chip Tru=Spoke caps.............
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2008, 07:02 AM~11101492
> *mcleans are SOLD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2008, 07:02 AM~11101492
> *mcleans are SOLD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Mcleans will look killer on the Landau!


----------



## SAUL

check this car out on crossed spokes http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/751542552.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 16 2008, 03:54 PM~11105346
> *Mcleans will look killer on the Landau!
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!! DID YOU GET YOUR MONEY ORDER HOMIE??


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11108792
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!! DID YOU GET YOUR MONEY ORDER HOMIE??
> *



PM sent


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11107182
> *check this car out on crossed spokes http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/751542552.html
> *


That just like my ride, but with a better paint job


----------



## Anaheim74

some old veterano came in to my work today to get new tires, he also wanted one on his spare wheel, i looked at the spare in his trunk and found a 14x7 cross laced Tru Ray with cross flags :0 i offered to give him 100 for the wheel but he wouldnt sell it :angry:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 19 2008, 12:00 AM~11125538
> *some old veterano came in to my work today to get new tires, he also wanted one on his spare wheel, i looked at the spare in his trunk and found a 14x7 cross laced Tru Ray with cross flags :0 i offered to give him 100 for the wheel but he wouldnt sell it :angry:
> *


maybe you should have offered $200.00?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11125538
> *some old veterano came in to my work today to get new tires, he also wanted one on his spare wheel, i looked at the spare in his trunk and found a 14x7 cross laced Tru Ray with cross flags :0 i offered to give him 100 for the wheel but he wouldnt sell it :angry:
> *


 :0 he wouldnt give up the tru ray :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11125538
> *some old veterano came in to my work today to get new tires, he also wanted one on his spare wheel, i looked at the spare in his trunk and found a 14x7 cross laced Tru Ray with cross flags :0 i offered to give him 100 for the wheel but he wouldnt sell it :angry:
> *


SHOULD HAVE JUST SWAPPED IT OUT WITH A LOOK A LIKE LOL :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 19 2008, 11:45 AM~11127214
> *SHOULD HAVE JUST SWAPPED IT OUT WITH A LOOK A LIKE LOL :0
> *


SHOULD HAVE JUST PULLED IT OUT WHEN NOBODY WAS LOOKING, SOUNDS LIKE THE TRUNK WAS FULL OF STUFF, HE MIGHT NOT HAVE MISSED IT! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 19 2008, 12:47 PM~11127665
> *SHOULD HAVE JUST PULLED IT OUT WHEN NOBODY WAS LOOKING, SOUNDS LIKE THE TRUNK WAS FULL OF STUFF, HE MIGHT NOT HAVE MISSED IT! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

Maybe you could have traded the tires for the Tru-Ray....... out the back door! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## SAUL

McLeans with TRU RAY caps


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10959164
> *These my friends......are the Original Tru-Rays with the hump on the bell/hub  :thumbsup:  Ask him to look to see how many holes they have....5 or 10   Let me know if he ever wants to sell them
> *


this is what hoppin62 was talking about














the first TRU RAYS had only 5 holes


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 19 2008, 06:09 PM~11128918
> *McLeans with TRU RAY caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, OK SAUL I GOTTA GET HOOKED UP WITH SOME OF THEM CAPS!! :0


----------



## SAUL

i will keep my eyes open


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 19 2008, 05:13 PM~11128936
> *this is what hoppin62 was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first TRU RAYS had only 5 holes
> *


Where are these from Saul?


----------



## 64ssdrop

14' PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 OG TIRES, 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALLS NEVER BEEN MOUNTED PM FOR PICTURES AND PRICE  WILL LOOK NICE ON TRU SPOKES CLASSICS RAYS HAVE A FEW SETS FOR SALE ALL NEW NEVER USED


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11129641
> *14' PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 OG TIRES, 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALLS  NEVER BEEN MOUNTED PM FOR PICTURES AND PRICE    WILL LOOK NICE ON TRU SPOKES CLASSICS RAYS  HAVE A FEW SETS FOR SALE ALL NEW NEVER USED
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11129629
> *Where are these from Saul?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11129641
> *14' PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 OG TIRES, 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALLS  NEVER BEEN MOUNTED PM FOR PICTURES AND PRICE    WILL LOOK NICE ON TRU SPOKES CLASSICS RAYS  HAVE A FEW SETS FOR SALE ALL NEW NEVER USED
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE YOUR PICTURES TALK ABOUT BEING LUCKY HE SCORED ON THIS SET OF WHEELS HE WENT TO THE JUNK YARD AND FOUND A 82 REGAL WITH THESE RIMS COMPLETE WITH CAPS FOR JUST $150 ALL 4 DAAAMM WHAT A COME UP :0 BEFORE HE CLEANED THEM


----------



## SAUL

AND AFTER THEY GOT CLEANED


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11129641
> *14' PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20 OG TIRES, 1.25 BUFFED WHITE WALLS  NEVER BEEN MOUNTED PM FOR PICTURES AND PRICE    WILL LOOK NICE ON TRU SPOKES CLASSICS RAYS  HAVE A FEW SETS FOR SALE ALL NEW NEVER USED
> *


HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE 5.20S FOR SALE


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 10:31 AM~11131879
> *AND AFTER THEY GOT CLEANED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCKKKKKKKK MAN LUCKY ill keep looking


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM  :tears: :angel:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love that car....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



[email protected] the fuck happened??

He wanna sell he rims???..lolol


----------



## og58pontiac

CHINGADO,que gacho. Good to hear homie is OK. Fortunately the car can be replaced,pero not the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Post the story homie


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That aint homeboy from ELAs Autobutchers is it?????

That was one of my all time favorite cars. Its just one of the many the reason why I wanted Rays and only Rays. I feel like I lost a friend.... I loved that car  
At least the homie is okay but I hope that 59 was heavily insured. I need to get my ride reapraised with my setup.


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt that George Cuellar's 59???


----------



## SAUL

yeah this is Georges 59 from auto butchers it got total from what i heard he was on his way to work when something from underneath the car snaped he lost control over the car there was a semi passing by and the car went underneath the cab so the back tires ran over it it some sad shit maan but luckly he is ok the tires of the trailer got the car right behind the driver seat  the whole car is gone


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 21 2008, 09:31 AM~11138658
> *yeah this is Georges 59 from auto butchers it got total from what i heard he was on his way to work when something from underneath the car snaped he lost control over the car there was a semi passing by and the car went underneath the cab so the back tires ran over it it some sad shit maan but luckly he is ok the tires of the trailer got the car right behind the driver seat   the whole car is gone
> *


thats sad to hear, good thing hes alright, george has always had some bad rides, i was going out to a homies pad out in norwalk and seen him cruising a clean glasshouse, i think he stay out that way


----------



## SAUL

yeah he does have some nice rides that glasshouse is looking good he just painted it light blue it looks real good


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 10:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tuff lose !! Iam glad the dude is ok...I know how he fells about losing a nice ride.
Years ago I fixed up a classic and just got it painted for about a month and got hit from behind. The car was a total loss..And the guy that hit me and the car he was in was never found.......... :angry:


----------



## Stovebolt

*Man, I was all over that car at our hotel last year when we were down for the Primer Nationals. George was VERY cordial, and was stoked that we shared a love for the 59. We spent a long time talking.

George if you read this, I'm glad your ok!!*


----------



## 61CADDY2

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 21 2008, 12:24 PM~11140065
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


X2, AT LEAST HE IS ALRIGHT, DAMN WHAT A LOSS THOUGH!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Did he put a candy blue over the flake??? One of the homies brought up a great point there is no silver.


----------



## og58pontiac

> Cuanto for the Cadi caps? For 14x7 & 14x6 Tru-Rays,if you still have them,and for sale?


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn that poor impala


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT MAN THAT HURTS LIKE A MOFO JUST LOOKING AT IT


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11135308
> *IM SAD TO SAY BUT THIS BEAUTIFUL 59 WAS TOTALED A COUPLE WEEKS AGO ITS SAD TO SEE SUCH A NICE CAR END UP LIKE THIS THANK GOD THE OWNER IS WELL AND NOTHING MAJOR HAPPEND TO HIM    :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I HAVE A 59 HARD TOP ROLLING BODY SHELL IF HE WANTS TO REBUILD IT


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 22 2008, 04:50 PM~11152917
> *I HAVE A 59 HARD TOP ROLLING BODY SHELL IF HE WANTS TO REBUILD IT
> *


I believe the car is gone to insurance Co.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11152917
> *I HAVE A 59 HARD TOP ROLLING BODY SHELL IF HE WANTS TO REBUILD IT
> *


i will let him know MR.59 thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL FIND ME A SET OF TRUS(CLASSICSS OR RAYS)!!! :banghead:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11155004
> *SAUL FIND ME A SET OF TRUS(CLASSICSS OR RAYS)!!! :banghead:
> *


I WILL DOES IT MATTER WHAT CONDITION THERE IN


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can some one find me a set like this for 300 shipped??????


----------



## 64ssdrop

I KNOW SOMEBODY WHO HAS SOME  I WONDER WHO THAT COULD BE


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 22 2008, 09:57 PM~11155385
> *I KNOW SOMEBODY WHO HAS SOME   I WONDER WHO THAT COULD BE
> *



but isnt one of your rims different from the other 3?


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## 64ssdrop

NOT THE 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH NEW 5.20 TIRES WITH MEDALLIONS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11155473
> *NOT THE 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH NEW 5.20 TIRES WITH MEDALLIONS
> *



the pic is of tru rays that he was asking about not tru classics.


----------



## ElMonte74'

check out this 75 monte.......it even has the fender skirts gives me more ideas mine


----------



## 64ssdrop

GOOD LUCK TRYING TO GET SOME FOR $300 SHIPPED


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 22 2008, 10:14 PM~11155536
> *GOOD LUCK TRYING TO GET SOME FOR $300 SHIPPED
> *



no shit


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 PM~11155425
> *but isnt one of your rims different from the other 3?
> *



Maybe someone can answer this question--Is the hub the same on the straightlace and xcrosslace?? Or is there a slight different in them? I've been wondering that myself..


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11155160
> *can some one find me a set like this for 300 shipped??????
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Jul 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11155473
> *NOT THE 14X7 TRU CLASSICS WITH NEW 5.20 TIRES WITH MEDALLIONS
> *



price pease?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2008, 08:46 AM~11157737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


    :twak:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 AM~11158869
> *      :twak:
> *


SORRY BRO THAT WAS FOR THE 300 SHIPPED COMMENT FROM THE OTHER DUDE!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 23 2008, 04:07 AM~11156657
> *Maybe someone can answer this question--Is the hub the same on the straightlace and xcrosslace?? Or is there a slight different in them? I've been wondering that myself..
> *


Different


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11155160
> *can some one find me a set like this for 300 shipped??????
> *


MAYBE THE LORD GOD HIMSELF THATS ABOUT IT!! :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11155131
> *I WILL DOES IT MATTER WHAT CONDITION THERE IN
> *


PREFERABLY GOOD TO MINT , ILL PAY GOOD $$$ BRO YOU KNOW THAT, BUT WE CANT BE TO PICKY NOW CAN WE?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:37 AM~11159601
> * BUT WE CANT BE TO PICKY NOW CAN WE?
> *


:nono: not on rims like these, you gotta take 'em while they are there!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 22 2008, 10:32 PM~11155160
> *can some one find me a set like this for 300 shipped??????
> *


if someone has a set like this for $300.00,,,,,,i`ll give him $400.00 for them! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 23 2008, 02:50 PM~11160937
> *if someone has a set like this for $300.00,,,,,,i`ll give him $400.00 for them! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 23 2008, 02:50 PM~11160937
> *if someone has a set like this for $300.00,,,,,,i`ll give him $400.00 for them! :biggrin:
> *


500.00 :biggrin: :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

$650


----------



## hoppin62

Fuck it, $800 super clean! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

ANYBODY NEED A KIDNEY :0 L.O.L.

FOR A NOS SET


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 23 2008, 05:30 PM~11162731
> *ANYBODY NEED A KIDNEY :0 L.O.L.
> 
> FOR A NOS SET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11162585
> *Fuck it, $800 super clean!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 EVEN THOUSAND!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11162782
> *EVEN THOUSAND!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 They're yours, you won!! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

This is Rag top Ralph


----------



## hoppin62

Tru-Rays for sale on Ebay.... these are great to make reversed and into 14s ! :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120286910583


----------



## bigsaintz




----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 20 2008, 10:33 AM~11131890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are 14's right


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 24 2008, 06:19 PM~11171878
> *these are 14's right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11155160
> *can some one find me a set like this for 300 shipped??????
> *


 :rant:


----------



## SAUL

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/734543138.html


----------



## SAUL

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/761976851.html i like the 5.20s on these


----------



## SAUL

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pts/766212230.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2008, 08:48 PM~11172724
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pts/766212230.html
> *



I already hit him up :biggrin: ...I requested pics so we'll see...


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## rj67

begining of Aug. i am making a trip out to pick up some wheels for myself and there are always singles and pairs of the old spokes. might get lucky and find a set or two - if your interested let me know what you are looking for - no dreamers if your serious hit me up.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anybody know who the guy was that had some Tru Ray caps at the last Pamona swap meet?? Any info would be gratly appreciated..esp contat info


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 26 2008, 07:45 PM~11186910
> *Anybody know who the guy was that had some Tru Ray caps at the last Pamona swap meet?? Any info would be gratly appreciated..esp contat info
> *


x2


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jul 27 2008, 04:28 AM~11186844
> *begining of Aug. i am making a trip out to pick up some wheels for myself and there are always singles and pairs of the old spokes. might get lucky and find a set or two - if your interested let me know what you are looking for - no dreamers if your serious hit me up.
> *


PMed


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 27 2008, 10:16 PM~11193669
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11202480
> *x3
> *


x4 for some real chips since were all asking :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jul 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11202480
> *x3
> *


nobody bought the last set of chips i had on ebay,,,,,,,,
i had to list them a 2nd time,,,,,,
nobody wants them THAT BAD,,,,


----------



## SAUL

i just got back from checking these out these ar good for who ever is looking for 14x6 reversed trus thats what they are there in poor condition the guy told me he wanted $120 to $150 for them but when i got there he said someone just called and offer me $250 without seeing them :uh: :nono: :loco: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/776181967.html


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## infamous62




----------



## infamous62




----------



## SAUL

:0 that blue 66 is baddd


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yessad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 30 2008, 10:02 PM~11221828
> *:0 that blue 66 is baddd
> *


Those look like 14 X 6's ?? :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

They do


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/778103032.html


----------



## Firefly

Mines with metal emblem:










These wheels traveled across the world, thanks Saul


----------



## SAUL

they look good Firefly


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Joost....

damn, fucking nice tommyboy, when do the 5.20s come? :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

THIS IS MY SET TRU RAYS ON OG 5.20


----------



## SAUL

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Wire-Wheels...6.c0.m245.l1318


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2008, 04:36 PM~11237059
> *THIS IS MY SET TRU RAYS ON OG 5.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sick


----------



## oldskool 67

Hey Saul and AccesseryFreak,
Armando brought down that wheel last weekend and it's niceeeeee! thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by O*C 68+Aug 1 2008, 04:36 PM~11237059-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY SET TRU RAYS ON OG 5.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :worship: Ill get some 59 caps eventually
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2008, 10:34 PM~11239486
> *Hey Saul and AccesseryFreak,
> Armando brought down that wheel last weekend and it's niceeeeee! thanks :biggrin:
> *


I told him you would like it, good shit! Saul hooks it up AGAIN!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## hoppin62

Tru-Classic standards  

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/774424157.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2008, 11:46 AM~11241702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423223


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2008, 12:46 PM~11241702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice truck. Dude lives in my city. I was holding a spare TruRay for him so he could have dual side mounts but he never came to pick it up. Do you know if he picked up a sixth wheel?


----------



## SAUL

I DONT KNOW THE GUY I HAVE SEEN HIM AND HIS TRUCK REAL NICE TRUCK


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE HAS A EXTRA TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION FOR SALE OR TRADES LET ME KNOW I NEED ONE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11237059
> *THIS IS MY SET TRU RAYS ON OG 5.20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much is a set like these running for


----------



## SAUL

A CLEAN SET ON LAYITLOW JUST LIKE THAT I SAY AROUND 1300 AND UP THATS 5.20S 59 SPINNERS THE WHOLE THING


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 1 2008, 06:47 PM~9843751
> *I'll start ... my set of Tru Ray Cross Laced Rimms that I bought from the homie RJ67. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 14x7 and 14x8, medallion caps, all like NOS condition. Repro 520s for em
> just arrived :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


out of curiosity, how much do those go for these days if someone was to sell a used set they bought new back in the days? found out a homeboy has a set and i'm planning to buy them from him.


----------



## SAUL

DEPENDS ON THE CONDITION


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11250030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuanto for tru ray caps??? Are they for sale???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11249980
> *ANYONE HAS A EXTRA TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION FOR SALE OR TRADES LET ME KNOW I NEED ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah,,you need one alright.... :biggrin: 

Anybody have 2 Tru Rays caps with medallions?? ANYBODY??? I MEAN ANYBODY...HELLO???....COUGH,,,COUGH...SAUL :angry:


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 4 2008, 01:03 PM~11255233
> *ANYONE
> *


SOMEBODY


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

nice cap collection saul :thumbsup:

TTT with a shot of my new oldschool accessory












its in perfect condition and even works


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 4 2008, 02:35 PM~11256625
> *nice cap collection saul :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT with a shot of my new oldschool accessory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in perfect condition and even works
> *



I think you bought that off my homie... was his name Rob?


----------



## SAUL

THE TRU=CLASSIC CAP COLLECTION KEEPS GROWING I JUST PICKED UP ANOTHER 4 TRU=CLASSIC CAPS TODAY FROM A HOMIE 2 OF THEM HAD MEDALLIONS TOO







I STILL NEED MORE MEDALLIONS SO LET ME KNOW


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 5 2008, 03:18 AM~11258685
> *I think you bought that off my homie... was his name Rob?
> *



mght be... came out of Pennsylvania


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11251585
> *Cuanto for tru ray caps??? Are they for sale???
> *


???????Saul?????


----------



## SAUL

i only have 1 set of tru ray caps i cant sell those there for my crossed lace sorry man


----------



## hoppin62

Found some gold plated Tru-Rays with '59 caps for sale! :0 ..........




http://locsters.stores.yahoo.net/golirerimwht.html


----------



## hoppin62

Octagon caps and Mclean caps.........  


http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11269156
> *i only have 1 set of tru ray caps i cant sell those there for my crossed lace sorry man
> *


Besides, I have been busting his balls for those since he first picked them up before he even got the xlaces.... no luck lol. 

Nice collection of caps Saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thanks Rick how you been


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I cant complain... and you? Im getting the Impala ready for Primer Nationals, are you and the club going?


----------



## SAUL

im not i know miguel and the other guys will go


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 5 2008, 10:24 PM~11270813
> *Octagon caps and Mclean caps.........
> http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 6 2008, 12:49 PM~11275416
> *im not i know miguel and the other guys will go
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SAUL

:angry:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11285795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where did all those sets of rimms end up?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 7 2008, 01:52 PM~11286410
> *where did all those sets of rimms end up?
> *


Probably Garages, junk yards, thrown away  .... overseas :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 7 2008, 02:29 PM~11286769
> *Probably Garages, junk yards, thrown away   ....  overseas  :biggrin:
> *


  YEP I SEE THEM A JUNKYARDS PROPING UP CARS :yessad:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 5 2008, 09:24 PM~11270813
> *Octagon caps and Mclean caps.........
> http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html
> *


i need some in chrome :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 7 2008, 02:52 PM~11286410
> *where did all those sets of rimms end up?
> *


sauls house!!lol saul get at me got some business to discuss with you :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 6 2008, 12:49 PM~11275416
> *im not i know miguel and the other guys will go
> *


SAUL ALWAYS FLAKES!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 8 2008, 06:17 AM~11292108
> *SAUL ALWAYS FLAKES!!!
> *



:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 8 2008, 07:17 AM~11292108
> *SAUL ALWAYS FLAKES!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Aug 6 2008, 12:49 PM~11275416-->
> 
> 
> 
> im not i know miguel and the other guys will go
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRUNK RIV_@Aug 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11285065
> *:twak:
> *



You going Riv?


----------



## SAUL

I just picked up another set of TRU=CLASSIC medallions N.O.S


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 05:54 PM~11296615
> *I just picked up another set of TRU=CLASSIC medallions N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 8 2008, 05:29 PM~11296829
> *WOW!!!!!! :0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Corndaddy

TAS CABRON! :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

One of my cross laced Tru Rays with cross flags, also got 2 NOS stickers


----------



## SAUL

LET ME KNOW HOW$$ FOR THE STICKERS


----------



## Rollinaround

_*UP FOR GRABS....FOR SALE OR TRADE. I NEED 5 ON 5 BIG BOLT FOR RIVI...THESE ARE CHEVY 5. SOME SAY I WANT TOO MUCH, OH WELL, THE OFFER IS OUT THERE IF INTERESTED. 
*_


----------



## SAUL

THEY LOOK BAD ASS ROLLINAROUND


----------



## Rollinaround

PM TO YOU ESE.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11297958
> *TAS CABRON! :0  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP CORNELIO YEAH MAN THE COLLECTION KEEPS GROWING BUT ITS GETTING TUFF FINDING THE WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11298103
> *LET ME KNOW HOW$$ FOR THE STICKERS
> *


Sorry not for sale


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## HustlerSpank

.......


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rollinaround

> quote=Rollinaround,Aug 8 2008, 09:07 PM~11298239]
> _*UP FOR GRABS....FOR SALE-($1700) OR TRADE .THESE ARE CHEVY 5. SOME SAY I WANT TOO MUCH, OH WELL, THE OFFER IS OUT THERE IF INTERESTED.
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STICKERS ARE ALL BLACK....


:loco:
[/quote]
stop the hatin, you know you want em.  break bread.


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 08:56 PM~11298149
> *WHATS UP CORNELIO YEAH MAN THE COLLECTION KEEPS GROWING BUT ITS GETTING TUFF FINDING THE WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES
> *


Orale! well Saul, I got back with the wife and I kick myself in the ass for selling all my wheels. :banghead: So far I've got a set of Mcleans, one ray, and a set of tru spoke caps that take the small blue or black stickers


----------



## SAUL

orale im glad you guys worked it out your starting your stash again cool you have to post pics of your monte that sucker is imaculate


----------



## SAUL

THE STASH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11303825
> *THE STASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry:


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP SAMMY


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

anyone going to long beach swapmeet :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 03:34 AM~11305202
> *anyone going to long beach swapmeet  :biggrin:
> *


not me :tears: forgot to get some money out the bank :tears:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 05:34 AM~11305202
> *anyone going to long beach swapmeet  :biggrin:
> *


I went,,,,,,,,,someone bought a set of 4 tru classic caps,,,,,,,100.00
wasn`t me


----------



## HustlerSpank

....


----------



## Rollinaround

> stop the hatin, you know you want em.  break bread.


Ain't nobody haten fool. But why pay that much when you can get a set with 520's on here for a better price. You think your shit is made out of gold and you need to wake the fuck up. The differance between you and other people selling is everybody can tell who is a real rider and who isnt you are all about money homie and in lowriden you need to be about both. Get your customer service skills checked fool (and your knowledge). Your are right about one thing I wanted SOME I just didn't be stupid and get yours.  :biggrin:
[/quote]


lol...  
like I said, your price is $2000


----------



## Rollinaround

CAN I GET A PRICE CHECK ON TRUCLASSICS WITH 520s ... ANYBODY.......?

WHATS THE GOING RATE? SAUL? ANYONE? PLEASE POST UP A BETTER DEAL SO I CAN 1)KEEP THEM, AND 2)MAKE SPANK FEEL LIKE HE IS SOMEONE. I MEAN, WE ALL KNOW ALL HIS AIRCRAFT PARTS WERE FOUND BY OTHER LOWRIDERS, BUTS THATS OK. 

I FIND MY OWN SHIT....THATS WHY "IM NOT A REAL RIDER"

IM SELLING MY WHEELS ONLY FOR $1700...


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 2 2008, 02:11 AM~11240167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE A SET THIS CLEAN WITH NICE 5.20`S , PAID 1600.00 ABOUT 1 YEAR AGO


----------



## MR.59

]













AND I SOLD A USED SET ALMOST THIS CLEAN W/O TIRES FOR 700.00, A FEW MONTHS AGO


----------



## HustlerSpank

.......


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11306946
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

.........


----------



## HustlerSpank

MAN, whoever started this topic sorry. I am just tired or Rollin trying to get over on people that don't know better.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 10 2008, 11:27 AM~11306689
> *I went,,,,,,,,,someone bought a set of 4  tru classic caps,,,,,,,100.00
> wasn`t me
> *


who could it be :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

What up homies.....


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## SAUL

ok who bought the tru classic caps


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 03:04 PM~11307242
> *ok who bought the tru classic caps
> *


OK...how wants to make a couple bucks :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11307242
> *ok who bought the tru classic caps
> *









 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tongue: :yes: 












...................................................................................





























not me! :angry:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

just checking in....been busy  hustlerspank shoot me a pm


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 10 2008, 02:38 PM~11307104
> *MAN, whoever started this topic sorry. I am just tired or Rollin trying to get over on people that don't know better.
> *



Your price is $2000, not everyone else.  Thats for the love you show me.


If someone really wants them, and is serious about them MONEY TALKS. The real point is I dont want to get rid of them, they just don't fit my car. I'd rather trade them straight across for a clean set that fits my rivi.

..as far a me trying to rip people off. The only people I've dealt with on here have been respectable builders who know what they want. Their has been 2 crybabys which I had to hold my ground because they were way out of reason. Seems to me like you have something against me that you would go so far as to make threats to send someone to my house,(which is full of my kids-FAMILY). I ADVISE THOSE THREATS TO STOP SPANK.


----------



## HustlerSpank

.........


----------



## HustlerSpank

Sorry T T T


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2008, 04:54 PM~11296615
> *I just picked up another set of TRU=CLASSIC medallions N.O.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11298110
> *UP FOR GRABS....FOR SALE OR TRADE. I NEED 5 ON 5 BIG BOLT FOR RIVI...THESE ARE CHEVY 5. SOME SAY I WANT TOO MUCH, OH WELL, THE OFFER IS OUT THERE IF INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok here you go! instead of running the rims original spacer why don't you run adapters! then you could keep your rims! just a thought! if you get adapters made the wheels will be hub centric, right now they are not!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

soon to be rolled on....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 11 2008, 02:03 PM~11316077
> *soon to be rolled on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 very nice!!!


----------



## Eryk

Sup Saul, Sammy, Gee, Miguel, Rick, Josh and all my other oldschool familia! :wave: 

So nobody knows who scored those Classic caps at LB swapmeet or what? It wasn't me. Damn.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11316526
> *Sup Saul, Sammy, Gee, Miguel, Rick, Josh and all my other oldschool familia! :wave:
> 
> So nobody knows who scored those Classic caps at LB swapmeet or what?  It wasn't me.  Damn.
> *


 :wave: ... somebody got lucky!!


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 8 2008, 01:24 PM~11295072
> *You going Riv?
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY POPS WAS GOING TO BUY THEM FOR ME BUT HE DIDNT HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR SO HE LEFT THEM FOR THE LUCKY BUYER


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11317415
> *MY POPS WAS GOING TO BUY THEM FOR ME BUT HE DIDNT HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR SO HE LEFT THEM FOR THE LUCKY BUYER
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11317415
> *MY POPS WAS GOING TO BUY THEM FOR ME BUT HE DIDNT HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR SO HE LEFT THEM FOR THE LUCKY BUYER
> *



I'D POP POPS IN DA POOPER!!...dAMN!

dAMN eRYK..Ya going to give a 'club brother' a complex :biggrin: 
Whad up homie??..How you been?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM~11317415
> *MY POPS WAS GOING TO BUY THEM FOR ME BUT HE DIDNT HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR SO HE LEFT THEM FOR THE LUCKY BUYER
> *


 :angry: were the heck were they i didnt see nothing  just 2 tru spoke knock offs and the guy wanted 40 dollars each :loco:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 11 2008, 03:50 PM~11316526
> *Sup Saul, Sammy, Gee, Miguel, Rick, Josh and all my other oldschool familia! :wave:
> 
> So nobody knows who scored those Classic caps at LB swapmeet or what?  It wasn't me.  Damn.
> *



WHAT UP BRO....YOU STILL GO THEM CLASSICS THAT WILL FIT MY RIVI? :0  PM ME LETS TALK.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11307242
> *ok who bought the tru classic caps
> *


I've got lucky and found tru classic caps, tru spoke ect... at the long beach swapmeet before .. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM~11317415
> *MY POPS WAS GOING TO BUY THEM FOR ME BUT HE DIDNT HOW MUCH THEY GO FOR SO HE LEFT THEM FOR THE LUCKY BUYER
> *


i seen your pops there he didn't mention anything to me :angry: 


my cousin did come up on some sony rabbit ears brand new in the box!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn...nice score...Thats my next quest is some Sony's & colorbar but got to be OG joints..ya feel me!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11316526
> *Sup Saul, Sammy, Gee, Miguel, Rick, Josh and all my other oldschool familia! :wave:
> 
> So nobody knows who scored those Classic caps at LB swapmeet or what?  It wasn't me.  Damn.
> *


 :wave: 


Good morning oldschool family, whats everyone up to?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 12 2008, 07:54 AM~11323016
> *Damn...nice score...Thats my next quest is some Sony's & colorbar but got to be OG joints..ya feel me!
> *



i know someone who has sonys in the box... i was gonna get them but my money is tied up right now. ill ask him if he still has them.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 AM~11323181
> *:wave:
> Good morning oldschool family, whats everyone up to?
> *


 uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 12 2008, 04:54 PM~11323016
> *Damn...nice score...Thats my next quest is some Sony's & colorbar but got to be OG joints..ya feel me!
> *


i fell ya 










CB is a lil hard to see but .... :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2008, 09:03 PM~11303802
> *orale im glad you guys worked it out your starting your stash again cool you have to post pics of your monte that sucker is imaculate
> *


78 Monte Landau t tops


----------



## SAUL

:worship: :worship: :worship: slap some trus on that thing man that fucker badddd it looks even better in person


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11336039
> *78 Monte Landau t tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, thats a sick ass monte, ive always had a soft spot for 78-80 Montes with t-tops, when i was growing up, alot of the cars my uncles and cousins had, had t-tops


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 13 2008, 04:47 AM~11331506
> *i fell ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB is a lil hard to see but .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

Side chandeliers









up close


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy




----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11339547
> *Side chandeliers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the chandeliers!

is that Uncle Fester on your package tray?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Aug 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11336039
> *78 Monte Landau t tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 15 2008, 08:46 AM~11350960
> *Very nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## SAUL

MY CROSSED SPOKES ON MY 66


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin: APURATE GUEY!!!!!!!!!! I WANT MY SHITS TO LOOK GOOD LIKE THAT


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

DONE DEAL FOO......


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2008, 05:32 PM~11360946
> *DONE DEAL FOO......
> *


right on thats a come up serio  se you tomorrow lavate bien la cola no quiero verte apestosa :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 08:56 PM~11361704
> *right on thats a come up serio   se you tomorrow lavate bien la cola no quiero verte apestosa  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST FOR THAT U DONT GET TO EAT AT THE PICNIC :0


----------



## SAUL

o que la chin$#2$ ya vez como as cambiado :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

YEA IAM BIG WIG NOW CUS I GOT MY CHETS :biggrin: YOU WONT BE THE ONLY ONE NOW LOL...... MAN I SHOULD BE ASLEEP TO WAKE UP URLY I NEED TO BE THERE AT 4:30AM!!!! I TALKED TO STRAY52 HE SAID U GUYS SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 7:30AM :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

yeah will you guys be serving breakfast aswell acuerdate que stray52 come mucho :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

NO MAMES GUEY YOU GUYS ARE BRINGING THAT LOL WE ONLY GOT LUNCH......


----------



## SAUL

what about dinner te vas a disparar king taco after elysian park


----------



## ferns213

FOR SOME CAPS N MEDALIONA YEA :biggrin: .....


----------



## SAUL

ya empesamos otra vez


----------



## ferns213

I DONT WANT UR PORK CHOP........ I WANT UR CAPS AND MEDALIONS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:loco: :rant: :nono: :buttkick: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11362270
> *:loco:  :rant:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *












FAK U DEN


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont get madd i dont want you to loose sleep remember 4:30 at the park blowing up balloons get the pinata ready too


----------



## ferns213

GO SAUL...... DONT HURT UR SELF TRYING TO GET TO THE ICE CREAM TRUCK LOL


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinchi fernie ya duermete cabron


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11250030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what set do you want :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 10:36 PM~11362341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinchi fernie ya duermete cabron
> *











SAUL........ MAN FUCK THIS IAM GO TO SLEEP CATCH U FUCKER OUT THERE


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2008, 09:28 PM~11362274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAK U DEN
> *


 :0


----------



## og58pontiac

[/quote]
I know this is futile,but does anyone know where to get a set of these'59 caps ??


----------



## SAUL

classic industries i think there like $200 a set


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 17 2008, 04:59 PM~11366145
> *classic industries i think there like $200 a set
> *


More like $279.00 + tax.


----------



## SAUL

:0 SHIT YOU SERIOUS DAMM THERE EXPENSIVE BUT THEY LOOK NICE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 15 2008, 08:29 AM~11350490
> *like the chandeliers!
> 
> is that Uncle Fester on your package tray?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just trippin the Kids out for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 11:16 AM~11358981
> *MY CROSSED SPOKES ON MY 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful! :thumbsup:
These will look nice on my 63 Coupe Deville. :yes:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## OLDTIME47

LOOKING FOR TRU RAYS, STRAIGHT LACED. 14X7


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11366367
> *More like $279.00 + tax.
> *


And you still need to get a set of caps from Rally America to mount them on... Another 50 bux on top of that :0 

If you cant find stickers or chips though this is the way! 


How was the park fellas? I wanted to go but it seems like I take the car down for repairs/upgrades everytime there is a good show. No matter Ill have my game tight when it does come out.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11369386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the homie Orlandos truck... :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 18 2008, 08:40 AM~11371014
> *And you still need to get a set of caps from Rally America to mount them on... Another 50 bux on top of that :0
> 
> If you cant find stickers or chips though this is the way!
> How was the park fellas? I wanted to go but it seems like I take the car down for repairs/upgrades everytime there is a good show.  No matter Ill have my game tight when it does come out.
> *



hmmm.....last time i talked to him he told me $30 a set...maybe cause im a local :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 18 2008, 10:26 AM~11371808
> *hmmm.....last time i talked to him he told me $30 a set...maybe cause im a local :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I guess cuz he told me 40 and I also have to pay for shipping. 50 but is caps to my door.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 18 2008, 10:33 AM~11371868
> *Yeah I guess cuz he told me 40 and I also have to pay for shipping. 50 but is caps to my door.
> *



either way still not a bad deal for the look your gonna get


----------



## thapachuco

one of my tru=classics needs to be re-sealed. Can i put some silicone caulking over the green strip or take that off and then lay that stuff down?

or does anyone else have any advice?

thanks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11369386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 18 2008, 06:21 PM~11376792
> *one of my tru=classics needs to be re-sealed. Can i put some silicone caulking over the green strip or take that off and then lay that stuff down?
> 
> or does anyone else have any advice?
> 
> thanks
> *



The best way is to probably take off the green and lay new!


----------



## thapachuco

so would you recommend house caulking or what other kind of material?

help a new tru=classic member out! just scored a set


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11379576
> *so would you recommend house caulking or what other kind of material?
> 
> help a new tru=classic member out! just scored a set
> *



I was told to get a 3m seam/body sealent.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Wassup Spank

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ACCESSORYFREAK, HustlerSpank


:wave:


----------



## thapachuco

what about the lugs for tru=classics? is there a special kind i need? 

the ones on my car now have a slight tapper so fit in the rim/

all help i can get would be great i dont feel like dying on the road by doing something wrong. Im new to these rims but have been following this post forever.


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 19 2008, 08:32 AM~11380812
> *I was told to get a 3m seam/body sealent.
> *


thanks ill look into it. Where you think i can buy that?


----------



## SAUL

just run an inner tube for now


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 18 2008, 08:21 PM~11376792
> *one of my tru=classics needs to be re-sealed. Can i put some silicone caulking over the green strip or take that off and then lay that stuff down?
> 
> or does anyone else have any advice?
> 
> thanks
> *


IF YOU DONT WANT TO DO IT...TAKE IT TO CHARLIE AT ZENITH....HE DOES IT FOR LIKE $30


----------



## thapachuco

Yes im taking it there on saturday. i wanted to roll them for the MHP show on sunday but i think ill just wait till boulevard nights.


----------



## hoppin62

>


I know this is futile,but does anyone know where to get a set of these'59 caps ??
[/quote]

Here you go homie!  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1960-N...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## hoppin62

Maybe something like this would work ... with a chevy emblem of course!


----------



## SAUL

:0 200 there gonna sell for more


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11390216
> *Maybe something like this would work ...  with a chevy emblem of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like these,who has them.They're actually for a '78 Cadi but who knows I might put them on the Elco. I gots da 14" TruRays.Si le quedan? :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11397555
> *I like these,who has them.They're actually for a '78 Cadi but who knows I might put them  on the Elco. I gots da 14" TruRays.Si le quedan? :dunno:
> *



I don't know if they will fit, they are on Ebay.


----------



## og58pontiac

This is what I got,520s have less than 100 millas


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11397872
> *This is what I got,520s have less than 100 millas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, they look like 14 X 6's... are they?


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 20 2008, 08:44 PM~11398183
> *Nice, they look like 14 X 6's... are they?
> *


2 14x7 for front & 2 14x6 for rear,I drive a lot so I'm going to remove the llantas and put some 185s on them :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11398507
> *2 14x7 for front & 2 14x6 for rear,I drive a lot so I'm going to remove the llantas and put on some 185s on them :biggrin:
> *


Tires for sale?


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11398616
> *Tires for sale?
> *


Ask me after the San Diego Indoor show Aug 31. Or ask me there :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 20 2008, 08:33 PM~11398721
> *Ask me after the San Diego Indoor show Aug 31. Or ask me there :biggrin:
> *



Ok, I'm 1st in line!!! :biggrin: PM Sent


----------



## SAUL

look at you :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

LUCKY! Man 14x6s is what I need for the rear of my Impala so I can run my skirts. I might just have to have a set made, I havent seen an affordable set of 6s since Saul let the ones he had go. Just in case I dont find a set I already have it planned out.... Im gonna redo the one I had done at G-boys and Im gonna do my spare since it has some curb rash. Till then I am still looking :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDTIME47

WHO WILL MAKE YOUR RIMS? 14X6? YOU TALKING OLDSCHOOL RIMS OR REG RIMS??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 AM~11401204
> *LUCKY!    Man 14x6s is what I need for the rear of my Impala so I can run my skirts. I might just  have to have a set made, I havent seen an affordable set of 6s since Saul let the ones he had go. Just in case I dont find a set I already have it planned out.... Im gonna redo the one I had done at G-boys and Im gonna do my spare since it has some curb rash. Till then I am still looking  :nicoderm:
> *


Hit up Saul, ther was a guy in your area that had a set of 14 X 6's a few weeks ago. Not sure if he still has the number though, or if the guy even still has the rims


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47+Aug 21 2008, 09:02 AM~11401656-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO WILL MAKE YOUR RIMS? 14X6? YOU TALKING OLDSCHOOL RIMS OR REG RIMS??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have the Rays but G-boys can change the lips/outer rings to whatever I want. They are the ones I had replace it the first time since one of mine was tacoed and then hammered out by the PO.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Aug 21 2008, 11:45 AM~11402992
> *
> Hit up Saul, ther was a guy in your area that had a set of 14 X 6's a few weeks ago. Not sure if he still has the number though, or if the guy even still has the rims
> *


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 21 2008, 02:06 PM~11403686
> *I already have the Rays but G-boys can change the lips/outer rings to whatever I want. They are the ones I had replace it the first time since one of mine was tacoed and then hammered out by the PO.
> 
> *



I heard that there are no 6's avail only 5.5's. Not totally positive but this is what I hear. Just putting it out there.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

:wow:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Aug 21 2008, 07:55 AM~11401204
> *LUCKY!    Man 14x6s is what I need for the rear of my Impala so I can run my skirts. I might just  have to have a set made, I havent seen an affordable set of 6s since Saul let the ones he had go. Just in case I dont find a set I already have it planned out.... Im gonna redo the one I had done at G-boys and Im gonna do my spare since it has some curb rash. Till then I am still looking  :nicoderm:
> *


there was one on a ford ranger about 3 weeks ago at the pick a part on pyrite in fontana :banghead: next time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT...
FOR THE TRUCLASSICS! :biggrin: WHICH I REALLY, REALLY WANT ON MY CAR. :rant: :tears:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

OG PHASE 2 ZENITHS NO STARS OR CLASSICS BUT DIDNT WANT TO PUT IN NEW AGE ZENITH TREAD


----------



## SAUL

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 25 2008, 11:06 PM~11439210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG PHASE 2 ZENITHS  NO STARS OR CLASSICS BUT DIDNT WANT TO PUT IN NEW AGE ZENITH TREAD
> *


talked with charlie at the OG ZENITH IN CAMPBELL...HE SAID HE GONNA PUT NEW DISHES ON THESE FOR 900


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

GOT BIG WING TOO


----------



## thapachuco

can someone tell me the kind of bolt i use for the spacers?

im having a hard time getting them to fit snuggly in the holes on the hub.

i have tru=classic rims. Thanks


----------



## thapachuco

also,

is it absolutely necessary that the spacers be bolted down? 

i have a 5x5 pattern so the wheel will be on tight with the uni-lug holes.


----------



## ez_rider

Appliance wheels on ebay in Norwalk, CA
Ebay Item number: 170253846612


----------



## thapachuco

anyone?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 27 2008, 09:48 AM~11451238
> *can someone tell me the kind of bolt i use for the spacers?
> 
> im having a hard time getting them to fit snuggly in the holes on the hub.
> 
> i have tru=classic rims. Thanks
> *



The bolt is 1/4 X 20 about 3/4 long.


----------



## thapachuco

is it absolutely necessary that the spacers be bolted down?

i have a 5x5 pattern so the wheel will be on tight with the uni-lug holes.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 27 2008, 09:53 AM~11451273
> *also,
> 
> is it absolutely necessary that the spacers be bolted down?
> 
> i have a 5x5 pattern so the wheel will be on tight with the uni-lug holes.
> *


No, they do not have to be bolted down, but you might have a hard time getting the first couple of lug nuts on because the spacer will move and get in the way! But once you get the lug nuts on through the spacer, everything will be fine.


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Aug 26 2008, 08:07 PM~11446209-->
> 
> 
> 
> talked with charlie at the  OG ZENITH IN CAMPBELL...HE SAID HE GONNA PUT NEW DISHES ON THESE FOR 900
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 11:48 AM~11451238
> *can someone tell me the kind of bolt i use for the spacers?
> 
> im having a hard time getting them to fit snuggly in the holes on the hub.
> 
> i have tru=classic rims. Thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thapachuco_@Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM~11455046
> *is it absolutely necessary that the spacers be bolted down?
> 
> i have a 5x5 pattern so the wheel will be on tight with the uni-lug holes.
> *


Pachuco, You get the adapters from Charlie? I might consider this method.... IM REALLY FEELING THE TRUCLASSICS MAN. I'LL KEEP THE OTHER TENNISHOES FOR ANOTHER DAY...  
LMK WHERE YOU FOUND THE ADAPTERS. I NEED SOME BIG 5 ON 5 STEPPED TO DOWN...*.IM UP FOR TRADES !!!!!!!*


----------



## thapachuco

Rollinaround?

when you say adapter do you mean spacers? or are you changing your lug pattern?

the riv is 5x5 right?

Well i did not end up needing adapters cuz the trus were unilug (thank god)

The spacers came with the trus when i picked them up. I know goodies carries some spacers as well as summit racing. they have some unilug ones, i think they could do the trick for you.


----------



## thapachuco

you going to be at boulevard nights? i would like to meet you.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11457473
> *Rollinaround?
> 
> when you say adapter do you mean spacers? or are you changing your lug pattern?
> 
> the riv is 5x5 right?
> 
> Well i did not end up needing adapters cuz the trus were unilug (thank god)
> 
> The spacers came with the trus when i picked them up. I know goodies carries some spacers as well as summit racing. they have some unilug ones, i think they could do the trick for you.
> *



HMMM...I TOOK THE WHEEL TO CHARLIE, HE SAID NO WAY UNLESS I USED ONE OF THEM BOLT ON ADAPTERS.

I'LL PM YOU MY #..CALL ME ANY TIME..ID LIKE TO SEE YOUR RIDE. MINE IS BEING WORKED ON IN MY GARAGE. IF YOU WANNA CHECK IT OUT SOEMTIME YOUR WELCOME TO.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11457889
> *HMMM...I TOOK THE WHEEL TO CHARLIE, HE SAID NO WAY UNLESS I USED ONE OF THEM BOLT ON ADAPTERS.
> 
> I'LL PM YOU MY #..CALL ME ANY TIME..ID LIKE TO SEE YOUR RIDE. MINE IS BEING WORKED ON IN MY GARAGE. IF YOU WANNA CHECK IT OUT SOEMTIME YOUR WELCOME TO.
> *



For your situation, you will need the adapters without spacers to fit! Your adapter will be the spacer


----------



## Rollinaround

GOT ANY FOR A GOOD DEAL???


----------



## thapachuco

i was recommended to get some from sumitracing.com . and was told to get billet adapters not aluminum. 

Rich at goodies might be able to hook you up too


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Aug 27 2008, 10:53 PM~11458253-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT ANY FOR A GOOD DEAL???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thapachuco_@Aug 28 2008, 07:34 AM~11459871
> *i was recommended to get some from sumitracing.com . and was told to get billet adapters not aluminum.
> 
> Rich at goodies might be able to hook you up too
> *


Billet is aluminum and is very strong, but steel ones are the best, but I have never seen any!


----------



## Rollinaround

can i re-drill my classics to fit


----------



## Rollinaround

INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW....LOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 AM~11460908
> *can i re-drill my classics  to fit
> *


:yes: get a spacer that fits 5 on 5... match it up with the Tru-Classic lug holes, mark where you need to grind on all 5 holes (The steel is not soft either! :banghead: ) then they should fit A-ok!!


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11455062
> *No, they do not have to be bolted down, but you might have a hard time getting the first couple of lug nuts on because the spacer will move and get in the way! But once you get the lug nuts on through the spacer, everything will be fine.
> *


Do i run any risk of running these with out being bolted down and becoming off center while putting in the lugs?

is there any way to assure that these WILL NOT become off center and fuck up my wheel balance?

that is the reason they bolt on right?

thanks you for your help so far


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin: 
MINE NOT SAULS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11463865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> MINE NOT SAULS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213

I GOT A SECRET COMING OUT............. :biggrin: THATS A SNEEK PREVIEW


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 28 2008, 01:51 PM~11463131
> *Do i run any risk of running these with out being bolted down and becoming off center while putting in the lugs?
> 
> is there any way to assure that these WILL NOT become off center and fuck up my wheel balance?
> 
> that is the reason they bolt on right?
> 
> thanks you for your help so far
> *


No, when you put the lug nuts on the wheel it will stay centered. Both the spacer and wheel will fit loose untill you put the lug nuts on. That's what keeps these wheels centered. Try it out.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11463898
> *I GOT A SECRET COMING OUT............. :biggrin:  THATS A SNEEK PREVIEW
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 28 2008, 03:07 PM~11463898
> *I GOT A SECRET COMING OUT............. :biggrin:  THATS A SNEEK PREVIEW
> *


 :0 , I hope it's not a dark secret! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463924
> *:0 , I hope it's not a dark secret!  :biggrin:
> *


to late. :0


----------



## ferns213

U GUYS GOT A PREVIEW.......... FOR NOW THATS ALL U GET........... SAUL WILL JIZZZZZZZ IN HIS PANTS WHEN HE SEE'S WHAT I BRING OUT TO PUT IT THAT WAY


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Aug 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11462414-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: get a spacer that fits 5 on 5... match it up with the Tru-Classic lug holes, mark where you need to grind  on all 5 holes  (The steel is not soft either! :banghead: ) then they should fit A-ok!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463924
> *:0 , I hope it's not a dark secret!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


I'll send your mag out monyawnah.(friday morning)


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 05:14 PM~11463960
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  
INDEED


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11464054
> *I'll send your mag out monyawnah.(friday morning)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndaddy

CHINGAO! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 28 2008, 04:07 PM~11463898
> *I GOT A SECRET COMING OUT............. :biggrin:  THATS A SNEEK PREVIEW
> *


your finally coming out of the closet :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2008, 06:08 PM~11464392
> *your finally coming out of the closet :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 28 2008, 04:13 PM~11463953
> *U GUYS GOT A PREVIEW.......... FOR NOW THATS ALL U GET........... SAUL WILL JIZZZZZZZ IN HIS PANTS WHEN HE SEE'S WHAT I BRING OUT TO PUT IT THAT WAY
> *


 hno: hno: :loco: :yes: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:around: I WANNA KNOW THE SECRET. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

I can't wait, this is gonna be good! hno:


----------



## Corndaddy

:dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Aug 28 2008, 04:07 PM~11463898-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT A SECRET COMING OUT............. :biggrin:  THATS A SNEEK PREVIEW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet you do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:10 PM~11463924
> *:0 , I hope it's not a dark secret!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:11 PM~11463937
> *to late. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best believe that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11464392
> *your finally coming out of the closet :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he is :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 05:51 PM~11464808
> *:around: I WANNA KNOW THE SECRET. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you dont :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Aug 28 2008, 05:58 PM~11464890
> *I can't wait, this is gonna be good!  hno:
> *


yes it is :biggrin: 



OK EVERYONE I GOT WORD OF FERNS SECRET ALONG TIME AGO....IM SURE YOU GUYS WILL REMEMBER IT :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thapachuco

Im looking for one 14x6 or 14x7 tru=classic rim with a cap preferably. Please let me know if you are willing to part one, im willing to pay!!!

Gracias. 

rick


----------



## Rollinaround

RICK, CRUISE YOUR RANFLA BY SOMETIME. CHECK MINE OUT.


----------



## thapachuco

Orale. What part of san jose are you in. Maybe this weekend. Monday??


----------



## Rollinaround

PM SENT...COOL..WE SHOULD BE WORKING ON THE HYDRAULICS SUNDAY AND MONDAY.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 28 2008, 08:02 PM~11466812
> *i bet you do :biggrin:
> sure is
> best believe that!
> yes he is :biggrin:
> no you dont :biggrin:
> yes it is :biggrin:
> OK EVERYONE I GOT WORD OF FERNS SECRET ALONG TIME AGO....IM SURE YOU GUYS WILL REMEMBER IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 28 2008, 10:02 PM~11466812
> *i bet you do :biggrin:
> sure is
> best believe that!
> yes he is :biggrin:
> no you dont :biggrin:
> yes it is :biggrin:
> OK EVERYONE I GOT WORD OF FERNS SECRET ALONG TIME AGO....IM SURE YOU GUYS WILL REMEMBER IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS TO THIS PLAYA HATER I WONT SHOW U GUYS.....


----------



## ez_rider

I talked Rally America today and they are in Fresno and can refurbish any old TruSpoke, Classis or Ray. Check out their site:

http://rallyamerica.com/wirewheels/index.html


----------



## Rollinaround

_*THANK YOU GARY AT RALLEYAMERICA FOR GIVING ME THE KNOW HOW ON HOW TO "SAVE" MY TRUCLASSICS AND GET THEM TO FIT MY RIVI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 29 2008, 11:57 AM~11471849
> *THANKS TO THIS PLAYA HATER I WONT SHOW U GUYS.....
> *



dont be a lloron im only messing with you


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 29 2008, 02:51 PM~11473289
> *THANK YOU GARY AT RALLEYAMERICA FOR GIVING ME THE KNOW HOW ON HOW TO "SAVE" MY TRUCLASSICS AND GET THEM TO FIT MY RIVI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 29 2008, 01:51 PM~11473289
> *THANK YOU GARY AT RALLEYAMERICA FOR GIVING ME THE KNOW HOW ON HOW TO "SAVE" MY TRUCLASSICS AND GET THEM TO FIT MY RIVI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



So whats the plan??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 29 2008, 06:57 PM~11474904
> *So whats the plan??
> *


X2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 29 2008, 07:57 PM~11474904
> *So whats the plan??
> *



the stock bolted on spacers obviously have holes...use those spacers as the pattern(to widen the wheel holes) and shave off little slits inside each bolt hole (part of wheel) he said to use rats tail file...but fuck...I'm sober. LOL-well kinda. but Anyways........might use a drill....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 30 2008, 04:48 AM~11477515
> *the stock bolted on spacers obviously have holes...use those spacers as the pattern(to widen the wheel holes) and shave off little slits inside each bolt hole (part of wheel) he said to use rats tail file...but fuck...I'm sober. LOL-well kinda. but Anyways........might use a drill....
> *


PICS WHEN THE RIVI IS TRU'D UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 30 2008, 03:48 AM~11477515
> *the stock bolted on spacers obviously have holes...use those spacers as the pattern(to widen the wheel holes) and shave off little slits inside each bolt hole (part of wheel) he said to use rats tail file...but fuck...I'm sober. LOL-well kinda. but Anyways........might use a drill....
> *


The bolted on spacers should fit from 5 on 4 1/2 - 5 on 5. Those will work fine to see what you need to shave off. I used a round file (rat's tail file?) to take off the majority, then used a air tool with a cone shaped grinding stone to finish it up! Comes out as good as factory!


----------



## Rollinaround

I TOOK SPACER OFF BACK....LOOKS LIKE IT WAS MEANT TO ALTER.  :biggrin: 

NOW THE RIVI WILL BE ROLLIN TRUCLASSICS


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11369386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 30 2008, 09:09 PM~11481652
> *I TOOK SPACER OFF BACK....LOOKS LIKE IT WAS MEANT TO ALTER.   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: They are not meant to alter, there is actually 2 different uni bolt patterns for Tru's. ...... But altering it doesn't hurt!  :biggrin: Pics when you are done!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 30 2008, 10:09 PM~11481652
> *I TOOK SPACER OFF BACK....LOOKS LIKE IT WAS MEANT TO ALTER.   :biggrin:
> 
> NOW THE RIVI WILL BE ROLLIN TRUCLASSICS
> *


PICS DEFINETLY!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Aug 31 2008, 12:05 AM~11481903-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: They are not meant to alter, there is actually 2 different uni bolt patterns for Tru's. ...... But altering it doesn't hurt!    :biggrin: Pics when you are done!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 31 2008, 12:09 AM~11481921
> *PICS DEFINETLY!!
> *


  now you guys are putting me on blast.... :biggrin: pics for sure homies.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 31 2008, 06:52 AM~11482644
> *  now you guys are putting me on blast.... :biggrin: pics for sure homies.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Round Tru-Ray cap on Ebay! :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...hlink:middle:us


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm the high bidder and playing for keeps!!

All i need is this one to finally complete my set..


----------



## @[email protected]

I have these up for bid on e-bay if anyone needs theses..I know its not Tru spoke or Tru Rays, but they are in perfect shape never been used......I have them listed under used condition but I never used them. I have had for almost 20 yrs..They have been setting in my garage I forgot there were there LOL...Anyways I have no use for them....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/McLean-cent...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## thapachuco

i was finally able to get my tru=classics on this weekend for a big cruise in San Jose, ca.

Only saw one other car with these, a 57 belair.

Turned alot of heads with these babies. 


































if anyone has one they want to get rid of please let me know. i Dont care too much on the condition. Gracias.

Rick

c/s


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 1 2008, 04:53 AM~11488353
> *I'm the high bidder and playing for keeps!!
> 
> All i need is this one to finally complete my set..
> *




:0


----------



## SAUL

the tru classics look good pachuco


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 1 2008, 02:15 PM~11490373
> *i was finally able to get my tru=classics on this weekend for a big cruise in San Jose, ca.
> 
> Only saw one other car with these, a 57 belair.
> 
> Turned alot of heads with these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has one they want to get rid of please let me know. i Dont care too much on the condition. Gracias.
> 
> Rick
> 
> c/s
> *


 :0 THERE WILL BE ONE MORE SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:38 PM~9857212
> *CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how hard is it to find these center caps? these look gangster :guns:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Sep 1 2008, 03:13 PM~11490815-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 1 2008, 07:38 PM~11492645
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround

accessoryfreak check this out homie...
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ebd6hl&s=4


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Sep 1 2008, 09:04 PM~11494159
> *how hard is it to find these center caps? these look gangster :guns:
> *


very


----------



## thapachuco

TTT for sj buicks on tru's!!!


----------



## thapachuco

thanks saul...its been a long time coming for these rims


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 2 2008, 12:19 AM~11495112
> *TTT for sj buicks on tru's!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11495085
> *very
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 1 2008, 05:53 AM~11488353
> *I'm the high bidder and playing for keeps!!
> 
> All i need is this one to finally complete my set..
> *


 :angry: Sniper mode activated..Its on now!! :angry:


----------



## HustlerSpank

some pics from alburqueque new mex this last sunday
Viejitos&duke's BBQ





















































[/quote]


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Sep 1 2008, 09:04 PM~11494159
> *how hard is it to find these center caps? these look gangster :guns:
> *


You can buy the caps through the Truck and Car Shop for 250 in black or white and you can get the caps that are need to bolt them too from Ralley America. easy to find the parts hard to find the extra cash needed to buy them :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> some pics from alburqueque new mex this last sunday
> Viejitos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


[/quote]
My homie Anthony bought this Caprice new in 1980,he has pics with it on Tru Spokes and Tru Rays.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 2 2008, 03:27 PM~11499751
> *You can buy the caps through the Truck and Car Shop for 250 in black or white and you can get the caps that are need to bolt them too from Ralley America. easy to find the parts hard to find the extra cash needed to buy them :biggrin:
> *



I HEAR THAT!!!!! :biggrin: WHATS UP A-FREAK? SAUL WHATS NEW? OR SHOULD I SAY WHAT DO YOU HAVE NEW :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

BEFORE...










AFTER











CUT ONE ---WILL SEE HOW IT FITS ON MY CAR VERY SOON


----------



## Rollinaround

JUST HAD MY 4TH KID....SO I CUT SOMETHING ELSE...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2008, 09:56 PM~11503808
> *JUST HAD MY 4TH KID....SO I CUT SOMETHING ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

:uh: 






































































































HIS CORD FOOL............. :biggrin: BUT, YEAH, I DO NEED TO BE SNIPPED. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 2 2008, 09:39 PM~11503578
> *I HEAR THAT!!!!! :biggrin:  WHATS UP A-FREAK? SAUL WHATS NEW? OR SHOULD I SAY WHAT DO YOU HAVE NEW :biggrin:
> *


 whats up supreme same ol shit how about you i did pick up a set of tru ray caps today from 69tow he has a set of 4 tru ray dome caps with medallions for sale too


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11503808
> *JUST HAD MY 4TH KID....SO I CUT SOMETHING ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In your garage? :0 Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2008, 08:53 PM~11503771
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT ONE ---WILL SEE HOW IT FITS ON MY CAR VERY SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's the way!! :thumbsup: 

Did you send the mag yet?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Sep 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11503908-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> HIS CORD FOOL............. :biggrin:    BUT, YEAH, I DO NEED TO BE SNIPPED. :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 10:12 PM~11503991
> *whats up supreme same ol shit how about you i did pick up a set of tru ray caps today from 69tow he has a set of 4 tru ray dome caps with medallions for sale too
> *


NICE, SURPRISED YOU DIDNT GET THOSE DOME CAPS!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62


----------



## robs68

nah..nah..nice.... :thumbsup: iam only 25 :biggrin: and i love that old school flavor...yeah!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Sep 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11504004-->
> 
> 
> 
> In your garage?  :0  Congrats! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11504019
> *That's the way!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you send the mag yet?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11504023
> *:0  :biggrin:
> NICE, SURPRISED YOU DIDNT GET THOSE DOME CAPS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEEEEETTTTTT


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I forgot to mention that those tires were only loaners! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sell me the tru's for my lincoln... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11503991
> *whats up supreme same ol shit how about you i did pick up a set of tru ray caps today from 69tow he has a set of 4 tru ray dome caps with medallions for sale too
> *


Geee, who needs those or wants them? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dammmmmmn saul,that monte looks bad :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

saul that monte is nice...ive been looking for one also. cant seem to find one in good condition.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what the fuck I'm talking about homie!!!!  

Miguel mentioned something about this car over the weekend. I've been dying to see it. Looks good on them Rays.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 3 2008, 07:29 AM~11505705
> *Geee, who needs those or wants them? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


..... Uuummmmmmmm ... ME :biggrin: But I cant afford them. I told you about this set already DDR. They are way too nice I think they just might be NOS but they are also priced at an NOS price. Worth every penny and Donald is a real nice cat. Hey Saul what did you pick up from him?

On a side note I have to redo the Ray that I already sent to GBoys once. Small steering wheels, Aircraft hydros, LA potholes and vintage wire wheels dont get along. My rim still holds air but it pulled the lip back and peeled the chrome. It could be worst I guess.... I coulda messed up an OG wheel. Thanx to Saul and Supreme I will switch over to the spare for now till I have the extra chips to fix this wheel AGAIN. This rim is cursed :roflmao: 

WASSUP SUPREME!
And all my other homies :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS SAUL, BEAUTIFUL CAR!!


----------



## thapachuco

is anyone down to sell me a 14x7 tru classic? i have the money, one of my rims wont hold air and its already been re-sealed :dunno: 

hook a tfellow ru classic rider up PLEASE! i dont even need the cap or spacer.


----------



## SAUL

HE WANTS $450 FOR THE SET OF TRU RAY CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 3 2008, 07:29 AM~11505705
> *Geee, who needs those or wants them? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


$450 for the set


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 3 2008, 08:55 AM~11506262
> *.....  Uuummmmmmmm ... ME :biggrin:  But I cant afford them. I told you about this set already DDR. They are way too nice I think they just might be NOS but they are also priced at an NOS price. Worth every penny and Donald is a real nice cat. Hey Saul what did you pick up from him?
> 
> On a side note I have to redo the Ray that I already sent to GBoys once. Small steering wheels, Aircraft hydros, LA potholes and vintage wire wheels dont get along. My rim still holds air but it pulled the lip back and peeled the chrome. It could be worst I guess.... I coulda messed up an OG wheel. Thanx to Saul and Supreme I will switch over to the spare for now till I have the extra chips to fix this wheel AGAIN. This rim is cursed :roflmao:
> 
> WASSUP SUPREME!
> And all my other homies  :wave:
> *


i got a set of tru ray caps from him just like the ones you have on the 64


----------



## JustRite

Got these...used but super nice......

trades?

Adex 
Aircraft stuff
Back in the day shit.......or ?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

OH SHIT..... 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ACCESSORYFREAK, JustRite 

:0 

Whats up Locobomber!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 3 2008, 01:22 PM~11508179
> *OH SHIT.....
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ACCESSORYFREAK, JustRite
> 
> :0
> 
> Whats up Locobomber!
> *


Sup Rick


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 12:51 PM~11507914
> *$450 for the set
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GOT TIME


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL @ Sep 3 2008+ 12:51 PM~11508205-->
> 
> 
> 
> $450 for the set [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2008, 01:25 PM~11508205
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GOT TIME
> *


  These are the ones I really want and he even lowered his original price but That is still more then I paid for my rims.... One day Ill get me a set but it dont look like its happening right now. Get them shits Big RY! At least I know when your done with them I might have a chance


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 3 2008, 01:36 PM~11508305
> *  These are the ones I really want and he even lowered his original price but That is still more then I paid for my rims.... One day Ill get me a set but it dont look like its happening right now. Get them shits Big RY! At least I know when your done with them I might have a chance
> *


TELL SAUL TO HIT ME UP FOR THE $$ :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 01:21 PM~11508175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these...used but super nice......
> 
> trades?
> 
> Adex
> Aircraft stuff
> Back in the day shit.......or ?
> *




what kind of aircraft stuff you looking for?


----------



## soldierboy

hey fools i can use your help check this out should i go get them
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428610


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2008, 06:43 PM~11511119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 01:21 PM~11508175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these...used but super nice......
> 
> trades?
> 
> Adex
> Aircraft stuff
> Back in the day shit.......or ?
> *


do you have all 4?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11512542
> *do you have all 4?
> *


No,just the 3 and I just got a pm that payment is on the way so sale pending.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 09:30 PM~11513007
> *No,just the 3 and I just got a pm that payment is on the way so sale pending.
> *



DAMN THAT WAS QUICK, DID YOU EVER SELL YOUR TRU SPOKES?


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 09:35 PM~11513083
> *DAMN THAT WAS QUICK, DID YOU EVER SELL YOUR TRU SPOKES?
> *


No,I got Tru=Spokes Jerome,drive down to Tracy with some $$ and take em home..I got 15,14's standards and deeps...nice ones and' in need' of resto sets as well.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11513129
> *No,I got Tru=Spokes Jerome,drive down to Tracy with some $$ and take em home..I got 15,14's standards and deeps...nice ones and' in need' of resto sets as well.
> *



:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11513129
> *No,I got Tru=Spokes Jerome,drive down to Tracy with some $$ and take em home..I got 15,14's standards and deeps...nice ones and' in need' of resto sets as well.
> *


DAMN!!


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11513205
> *:0
> *


reposted pics in tru=spoke spot...i have a few others as well...4 maybe 6 ..14 deeps that need resto

i think all are 5 on 5


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 3 2008, 11:48 PM~11513810
> *reposted pics in tru=spoke spot...i have a few others as well...4 maybe 6 ..14 deeps that need resto
> 
> i think all are 5 on 5
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 12:16 PM~11358981
> *MY CROSSED SPOKES ON MY 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want a whole shot of the car with these on there!!!
PLEEEEEEAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

What a better way to bring this back to the top


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:  CHIINGON!!


----------



## SAUL

thanks homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11504223
> *THE NEW PROJECT 73 MONTE CARLO I SLAPPED MY CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS ON THE O.G. 5.20s THANKS TO HOPPIN62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit batman i'm even more jealous of you saul :cheesy: that bitch is cleaner than my 74. but mine still looks clean with my original Appliances :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

your looks o.g with those 5 star rims


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2008, 06:44 PM~11529938
> *your looks o.g with those 5 star rims
> *


:biggrin: I know I think i may stay with these till i can find me any kind of tru spoke wheel. my primo loves my car and wants to buy it off me and never will sell it  . but he found a 77 GP with t tops and runs for 300 the body is in good condition and is planning on buying it and wants to put some 14'' SS cragars on it :biggrin: cause he likes the way they look on mine since their basically the same body style :biggrin: . have fun with that 73 their good cars and very reliable :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11504019
> *That's the way!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you send the mag yet?
> *



YES.....DID YOU SEND YOUR YET?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2008, 06:05 AM~11533896
> *YES.....DID YOU SEND YOUR YET?
> *


Got it yesterday, shipping today :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 3 2008, 01:36 PM~11508305
> *  These are the ones I really want and he even lowered his original price but That is still more then I paid for my rims.... One day Ill get me a set but it dont look like its happening right now. Get them shits Big RY! At least I know when your done with them I might have a chance
> *


SAUL TELLS ME THE DUD E SOLD EM :angry:


----------



## 64ssdrop

I HAVE 3 DOME TRU RAY CAPS AND 1 OCTAGON TRU RAY CAP WITH STICKERS WITH THE FLAGS ON THEM AND 3 15' STRAIGHT LACE TRU RAYS AND 1 15' CROSSLACE TRU RAY ALL FOR $500 CASH  #209 679 4474


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 64ssdrop_@Sep 6 2008, 12:43 PM~11535239
> *I HAVE 3 DOME TRU RAY CAPS AND 1 OCTAGON TRU RAY CAP  WITH STICKERS WITH THE FLAGS ON THEM AND 3 15' TRU RAYS AND 1 15' TRU CLASSIC ALL FOR $500 CASH   #209 679 4474
> *


 :0 good price somebody jump on these


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 6 2008, 10:23 AM~11534297
> *Got it yesterday,  shipping today  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: feedback me homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

This just in!!! I'm going to sell the Tru-Rays with the 520s :yessad: Remember they are NOT perfect,as soon as I can take a picture of all 4 I'll post them up. Afterwards I'll post up pictures of the Star-wires I have in Fresno,I'll be back there at the end of Sept. Tru-Rays are 2-14x7 & 2-14x6.Here's 1 of them.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11536583
> *This just in!!! I'm going to sell the Tru-Rays with the 520s :yessad: Remember they are NOT perfect,as soon as I can take a picture of all 4 I'll post them up. Afterwards I'll post up pictures of the Star-wires I have in Fresno,I'll be back there at the end of Sept. Tru-Rays are 2-14x7 & 2-14x6.Here's  1 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

ohhh with dome caps and medallions dat dirty rat were you at booooyyyy these are for u homie http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/828535398.html


----------



## SUPREME69

im willing to part with my nos sancos for some wheels :0


----------



## hoppin62

These pics are for "64ssdrop" these are the rims he has for sale!


----------



## hoppin62

Here's more pics for "64ssdrop" these are the rims he has for sale!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 6 2008, 01:55 PM~11535886
> *:thumbsup: feedback me homie..... :biggrin:
> *


Done Deal!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2008, 07:19 AM~11538163
> *Here's more pics for  "64ssdrop" these are the rims he has for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what sizes and off sets are those cross laced ones?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 6 2008, 10:15 PM~11538134
> *These pics are for  "64ssdrop" these are the rims he has for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanted those tru spokes but they are 14x8's will they fit a 68impala? if i wanna run skrits? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING THESE UP 1 TRU RAY 1 TRU CLASSIC 2 TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS FOR $40


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11540518
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING THESE UP 1 TRU RAY 1 TRU CLASSIC 2 TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS FOR $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


score bro!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 7 2008, 01:15 PM~11540518
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING THESE UP 1 TRU RAY 1 TRU CLASSIC 2 TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS FOR $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dont know how you do...what you do....when you do...the way do. Where are these going???....under the couch?? :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 7 2008, 02:57 PM~11541725
> *I dont know how you do...what you do....when you do...the way do. Where are these going???....under the couch?? :biggrin:
> *


thats what im thinking :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 7 2008, 05:12 PM~11542156
> *thats what im thinking  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 7 2008, 02:57 PM~11541725
> *I dont know how you do...what you do....when you do...the way do. Where are these going???....under the couch?? :biggrin:
> *


At my house!  :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2008, 06:15 PM~11543092
> *At my house!    :biggrin:
> *


I GOT ROOM FOR SOME ON MY G HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11536583
> *This just in!!! I'm going to sell the Tru-Rays with the 520s :yessad: Remember they are NOT perfect,as soon as I can take a picture of all 4 I'll post them up. Afterwards I'll post up pictures of the Star-wires I have in Fresno,I'll be back there at the end of Sept. Tru-Rays are 2-14x7 & 2-14x6.Here's  1 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



14x6s needed PM sent....


----------



## HustlerSpank

Ill get the other two


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Check this out

Got this taken at my clubs annual show & shine


----------



## ferns213

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2008, 09:13 PM~11537754
> *im willing to part with my nos sancos for some wheels :0
> *


I sent you a PM. Can I get a photo copy of your instructions for mine?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 8 2008, 03:15 PM~11549890
> *Check this out
> 
> Got this taken at my clubs annual show & shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Firefly

Damn Saul, that's real nice


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11554992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sh!t is soooo proper!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

*

hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I 
bought from Saul awhile back got stolen out of the ride that 
they were in. I had them packed into a 64 Impala that was 
shipped out of LA to Europe.

it was a set of 4 14x7 tru classics, little rusted but ok. 
saul, maybe you can hook me up with some pix to post?

sad thing is that there also was a NOS tru spoke knock/off 
and an oldschool donut in there. 

I just wanted to let yall know, maybe those wheels pop up 
in the LA area....

*

:tears:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 8 2008, 10:42 PM~11554992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 05:00 AM~11555965
> *
> 
> hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I
> bought from Saul awhile back got stolen out of the ride that
> they were in. I had them packed into a 64 Impala that was
> shipped out of LA to Europe.
> 
> it was a set of 4 14x7 tru classics, little rusted but ok.
> saul, maybe you can hook me up with some pix to post?
> 
> sad thing is that there also was a NOS tru spoke knock/off
> and an oldschool donut in there.
> 
> I just wanted to let yall know, maybe those wheels pop up
> in the LA area....
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *



DAMN
:nosad: :guns:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 04:00 AM~11555965
> *
> 
> hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I
> bought from Saul awhile back got stolen out of the ride that
> they were in. I had them packed into a 64 Impala that was
> shipped out of LA to Europe.
> 
> it was a set of 4 14x7 tru classics, little rusted but ok.
> saul, maybe you can hook me up with some pix to post?
> 
> sad thing is that there also was a NOS tru spoke knock/off
> and an oldschool donut in there.
> 
> I just wanted to let yall know, maybe those wheels pop up
> in the LA area....
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


Did they get stolen over here or over there? Keep your head up dawg things have a way of working out. Post picks so we can keep a look out for you.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 06:41 AM~11556686
> *Did they get stolen over here or over there?
> *


X2


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

they were taken out of the car in the LA harbour.


----------



## SAUL

no wayyy :0 thats some fucked up shit i will keep an eye out how would they know what was in the box maybe the guy that sold you the car kept them :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 AM~11557310
> *they were taken out of the car in the LA harbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry to hear that homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11559056
> *no wayyy :0 thats some fucked up shit i will keep an eye out how would they know what was in the box maybe the guy that sold you the car kept them  :dunno:
> *



thanks man, appreciate it. we have pix though with the car leavin on the trailer
and the wheels still in it. there was a set of homeboyz 13x7s in there also.....

:tears:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Sep 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11554330-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: so hows the rivi :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11554992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking clean :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11554992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT TILL THE G HOUSE COMES OUT


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 11:59 AM~11559177
> *thanks man, appreciate it. we have pix though with the car leavin on the trailer
> and the wheels still in it. there was a set of homeboyz 13x7s in there also.....
> 
> :tears:
> *


So it happened after the car was leaving on the trailer?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11559393
> *So it happened after the car was leaving on the trailer?
> *



:yessad:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I will keep an eye out for them, they should be easy to spot with those blue centers. Saul will most likely come across them before any of us though. I might just have to mark mine just incase they get stolen.

Ride looks way too nice Saul! Every one has a 70s ride now.... maybe mine is to old for Rays?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11559452
> * maybe mine is to old for Rays?
> *



:no: Were in the same boat, I have a 62


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11559451
> *:yessad:
> *


That's fucked up :angry: maybe the driver had something to do with it? Maybe when they took the car across seas?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 9 2008, 01:34 PM~11559499
> *That's fucked up  :angry:  maybe the driver had something to do with it? Maybe when they took the car across seas?
> *


hopefully there was insurance on the car and contents, it doesnt make it any better but at least you can re-coup your money and have saul find another set!!


----------



## SAUL

thanks for the nice words about the car it looks way better in pictures but it need alot of work paint carpet vinyl little by little


----------



## DRUNK RIV

NEEDS T-TOPS!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11561968
> *NEEDS T-TOPS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: 40" moon! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11561968
> *NEEDS T-TOPS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i vote t tops


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/832133226.html :0


----------



## og58pontiac

Will there be any interest on a set of 14x7 Star-Wire 30 spoke,has surface rust :dunno: On another note,what's the going rate on the set of Rayz w/520s I gotta get rid of :tears: I'ma apologize in advance to everyone else that ain't gonna get them,but I need to pay ongoing attorney's fees (divorce and custody b.s.) :yessad: I didn't realize there were so many looking for these


----------



## SAUL

whos 1st in line


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 9 2008, 07:29 PM~11562513
> *Will there be any interest on a set of 14x7 Star-Wire 30 spoke,has surface rust :dunno:  On another note,what's the going rate on the set of Rayz w/520s I gotta get rid of  :tears: I'ma apologize in advance to everyone else that ain't gonna get them,but I need to pay ongoing attorney's fees (divorce and custody b.s.) :yessad:  I didn't realize there were so many looking for these
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2008, 02:30 PM~11559452
> *I will keep an eye out for them, they should be easy to spot with those blue centers. Saul will most likely come across them before any of us though. I might just have to mark mine just incase they get stolen.
> 
> Ride looks way too nice Saul! Every one has a 70s ride now.... maybe mine is to old for Rays?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 9 2008, 08:22 PM~11562436
> *i vote t tops
> *


x2 :biggrin: saul vinyl is a bitch to take care of thats why my dad ripped it off my 74 and the reason i'm not gonna put it back on :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 08:57 AM~11557310
> *they were taken out of the car in the LA harbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :guns:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 9 2008, 06:36 PM~11561968
> *NEEDS T-TOPS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: and skirts!


----------



## hoppin62

Re: Sauls Monte!

Score:

T-Tops - 3

40" moon - 1


----------



## Anaheim74

I vote for T-Tops


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11563398
> *:uh:  :guns:
> *



Thats not kool & sorry to hear that holmes...Muthafuckers dont respect sh!t no more!!!

I love Sauls ride....its a 'pimp house'.. :biggrin: 

AFreak, You out your mind brotha?....If not Rays then Cragars but [email protected] dawg...your sh!t is proper and so on the money!!...

Whats up to my Tru La Familia....One Luv

Did i say that sh!t right?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

15 X 8 Tru-Rays

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Corvette-Ch...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## ferns213

CULAY :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 9 2008, 06:42 AM~11554992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





FUCK thats tight


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 12:00 PM~11555965
> *
> 
> hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I
> bought from Saul awhile back got stolen out of the ride that
> they were in. I had them packed into a 64 Impala that was
> shipped out of LA to Europe.
> 
> it was a set of 4 14x7 tru classics, little rusted but ok.
> saul, maybe you can hook me up with some pix to post?
> 
> sad thing is that there also was a NOS tru spoke knock/off
> and an oldschool donut in there.
> 
> I just wanted to let yall know, maybe those wheels pop up
> in the LA area....
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *





ttt


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11567477
> *15 X 8 Tru-Rays
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Corvette-Ch...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


would those center caps fit 14x7???


----------



## OLDTIME47

HOW IS IT, OR HOW DO 59 IMPALA CAPS FIT ON TRU-RAY CENTERS? JUST HAPPENS TO FIT OR IS THERE A MODIFICATION TO BE DONE?


----------



## OLDTIME47

NEXT SILLY QUESTION,

WHERE OR WHO HAS CORVETTE CENTER CHIPS AVAIL FOR SALE?


----------



## solo20

what is wrong with the new true spoke repos,do people not like them cause their not nos.http://www.truespoke.net/index.html


----------



## og58pontiac

Just sold the Cadillac :yessad: I'll post the other 3 wheels tonight :tears:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47+Sep 10 2008, 12:53 PM~11568729-->
> 
> 
> 
> would those center caps fit 14x7???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 12:55 PM~11568742
> *HOW IS IT, OR HOW DO 59 IMPALA CAPS FIT ON TRU-RAY CENTERS? JUST HAPPENS TO FIT OR IS THERE A MODIFICATION TO BE DONE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to mount them to a Tru-Ray cap or another cap that fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 12:57 PM~11568758
> *NEXT SILLY QUESTION,
> 
> WHERE OR WHO HAS CORVETTE CENTER CHIPS AVAIL FOR SALE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-solo20_@Sep 10 2008, 01:23 PM~11568965
> *what is wrong with the new true spoke repos,do people not like them cause their not nos.http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
> *


Most people would prefer to stay with an original wheel. The parts are not interchangable between old and new, they have 50 spokes instead of 45 spokes and probably the price!!


----------



## solo20

they make 45 spokes also


----------



## solo20

and they are making replacement parts for the old spokes by the end of the year.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by solo20+Sep 10 2008, 03:04 PM~11569685-->
> 
> 
> 
> they make 45 spokes also
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-solo20_@Sep 10 2008, 03:06 PM~11569707
> *and they are making replacement parts for the old spokes by the end of the year.
> *


Well, there you go! Now everyone can stop trying to find OG ones and leave those for me and Saul!


----------



## solo20

never mind they dont make a 45 spoke just a 48 and 50


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2008, 04:10 PM~11569744
> *Well, there you go! Now everyone can stop trying to find OG ones and leave those for me and Saul!
> *


 :yes: good idea i agree leave the o.g trus for us :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2008, 04:10 PM~11569744
> *Well, there you go! Now everyone can stop trying to find OG ones and leave those for me and Saul!
> *



AHEM...... :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 10 2008, 06:56 PM~11571223
> *:yes: good idea i agree leave the o.g trus for us  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YOU TOO :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 10 2008, 07:57 PM~11572692
> *AHEM...... :angry:
> *


And ACCESSORYFREAK too! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn, i still get No LOVE??...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 11 2008, 03:49 AM~11574452
> *Damn, i still get No LOVE??...
> *


Dat Dirty Rat too! But only on the East Coast! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

HAHAHAHAHA ... the list is gonna keep growing as the topic OGs keep checking in.


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11576674
> *Dat Dirty Rat too! But only on the East Coast! :biggrin:
> *



Aww Schucks guys...i'm blushig now :uh:


----------



## OLDTIME47

i've been after a set for a while, my dad and uncle used to run them back in the early 80s. anyone got a set to sell? i had a set lined up from a member here, but he sold them after we talked of hooking up,oh well. still on the hunt 14x7


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 10 2008, 06:56 PM~11571223
> *:yes: good idea i agree leave the o.g trus for us  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me too me too


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Sep 11 2008, 03:52 PM~11578866
> *i've been after a set for a while, my dad and uncle used to run them back in the early 80s. anyone got a set to sell? i had a set lined up from a member here, but he sold them after we talked of hooking up,oh well. still on the hunt 14x7
> *


i got these, there 15's though and standard, but they are really clean, you can always have G-Boyz make them 14x7 for you, dont really wanna sell them but money talks  









also got 2 NOS decals for them


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

http://www.truespoke.net/?gclid=CMy58qLo1ZUCFRPBDAody2lpaA

The new rims are now being made under license from Crager by the guys who make Zenith Wire Wheels so you know your getting a quality product. The old Tru Spokes had uni-lugs so they were easy to sell because they fit caddi, chevy or ford. The new ones are drilled only for one size.

The "less expensive" new Tru Spokes have chrome plated steel spokes. The ones with the polished stainless steel spokes and nipples will run over 2 grand a set.

As for 13" Tru Ray/Tru Classic/Tru Spoke/Tru Wire or Crossed Laces existing back in the late '70 or early '80, I've never seen them. Perhaps they were built later on but so far no one has put up a good close up photo of any so I'm guessing its just guys telling fish stories. 

I'm 47 years old and grew up in the day of 14"x7" reversed wheels with 5.20's. If any wheel was 13", it was the 4 spoke Rocket or Fenton Wheels that looked like poor man's Cragers that guys put on low rider Vega's, Pinto's, Datsun 510's, Toyota Corolla's and VW's.

When 13" wire wheels did come out we'd tease a guy for getting them saying he was too poor or cheap to buy 14". Now with most younger low riders cruising and hopping Cutty's, Monte's and Regals it perfectly understandable to have 13" because on those cars 14" look huge.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Sep 12 2008, 02:48 AM~11583696
> *http://www.truespoke.net/?gclid=CMy58qLo1ZUCFRPBDAody2lpaA
> 
> The new rims are now being made under license from Crager  by the guys who make Zenith Wire Wheels so you know your getting a quality product. The old Tru Spokes had uni-lugs so they were easy to sell because they fit caddi, chevy or ford. The new ones are drilled only for one size.
> 
> The "less expensive" new Tru Spokes have chrome plated steel spokes. The ones with the polished stainless steel spokes and nipples will run over 2 grand a set.
> 
> As for 13" Tru Ray/Tru Classic/Tru Spoke/Tru Wire or Crossed Laces existing back in the late '70 or early '80, I've never seen them. Perhaps they were built later on but so far no one has put up a good close up photo of any so I'm guessing its just guys telling fish stories.
> 
> I'm 47 years old and grew up in the day of 14"x7" reversed wheels with 5.20's. If any wheel was 13", it was the 4 spoke Rocket or Fenton Wheels that looked like poor man's Cragers that guys put on low rider Vega's, Pinto's, Datsun 510's, Toyota Corolla's and VW's.
> 
> When 13" wire wheels did come out we'd tease a guy for getting them saying he was too poor or cheap to buy 14". Now with most younger low riders cruising and hopping Cutty's, Monte's and Regals it perfectly understandable to have 13" because on those cars 14" look huge.
> *



THANKS FOR THE HISTORY HOMIE....


----------



## HustlerSpank

:cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 11 2008, 12:46 PM~11577229
> *HAHAHAHAHA ... the list is gonna keep growing as the topic OGs keep checking in.
> *


Did somebody call me???? :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Sep 11 2008, 03:52 PM~11578866
> *i've been after a set for a while, my dad and uncle used to run them back in the early 80s. anyone got a set to sell? i had a set lined up from a member here, but he sold them after we talked of hooking up,oh well. still on the hunt 14x7
> *


I ain't sold them yet,homie :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 12 2008, 04:50 PM~11588400
> *I ain't sold them yet,homie :biggrin:
> *


PM'D YOU A COUPLE OF TIMES, NO REPLY :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 11 2008, 11:46 AM~11577229
> *HAHAHAHAHA ... the list is gonna keep growing as the topic OGs keep checking in.
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 12 2008, 04:50 PM~11588400
> *I ain't sold them yet,homie :biggrin:
> *


I think I might be interested. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey guys I have a 86 Monte Carlo. And im looking for some rims . I live in N Hollywood area . probely looking for some Tru Classics


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Sep 12 2008, 09:48 AM~11583696
> *http://www.truespoke.net/?gclid=CMy58qLo1ZUCFRPBDAody2lpaA
> 
> The new rims are now being made under license from Crager  by the guys who make Zenith Wire Wheels so you know your getting a quality product. The old Tru Spokes had uni-lugs so they were easy to sell because they fit caddi, chevy or ford. The new ones are drilled only for one size.
> 
> The "less expensive" new Tru Spokes have chrome plated steel spokes. The ones with the polished stainless steel spokes and nipples will run over 2 grand a set.
> 
> As for 13" Tru Ray/Tru Classic/Tru Spoke/Tru Wire or Crossed Laces existing back in the late '70 or early '80, I've never seen them. Perhaps they were built later on but so far no one has put up a good close up photo of any so I'm guessing its just guys telling fish stories.
> 
> I'm 47 years old and grew up in the day of 14"x7" reversed wheels with 5.20's. If any wheel was 13", it was the 4 spoke Rocket or Fenton Wheels that looked like poor man's Cragers that guys put on low rider Vega's, Pinto's, Datsun 510's, Toyota Corolla's and VW's.
> 
> When 13" wire wheels did come out we'd tease a guy for getting them saying he was too poor or cheap to buy 14". Now with most younger low riders cruising and hopping Cutty's, Monte's and Regals it perfectly understandable to have 13" because on those cars 14" look huge.
> *




Dont stop posting :biggrin: i can speak for many when i say real OG`s with first hand story`s are highly appriciated here :thumbsup: 

Do you have any pics from back in the day?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 01:59 PM~11559177
> *thanks man, appreciate it. we have pix though with the car leavin on the trailer
> and the wheels still in it. there was a set of homeboyz 13x7s in there also.....
> 
> :tears:
> *



HAVE YOU CONTACTED THE EXPORTER/SHIPPER?

sometimes they don`t like extra parts going with a car.


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 13 2008, 12:12 AM~11591580
> *I think I might be interested.  :biggrin:
> *


Is that so,David?


----------



## og58pontiac

Y para chingarla my computer just got broken :twak: DAMN!!!!! I'm having a baaaaaad month.......What's next. :uh: Won't be able to post anything for a while,Chingado,ni modo. :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52 AND DRUNK RIV


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11601732
> *MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THANKS


----------



## DRUNK RIV

Alley Kustoms!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 07:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YAH, :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats awesome....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I LIKE


----------



## Rollinaround

*TRUCLASSICS WITH 5.20 COKERS
*
FOR SALE.

JACK SHIT WAS DONE WHEN TRYING TO FIT ONE ON MY RIVI..ITS A LOST CAUSE.  

NEED MONEY FOR NEW BORN BABY...MAKE OFFER.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11603764
> *JACK SHIT WAS DONE WHEN TRYING TO FIT ONE ON MY RIVI..ITS A LOST CAUSE.
> *


Something go wrong? Congrats on the new addition! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 07:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some of the best work out there are back yard installations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2008, 11:51 PM~11603841
> *Something go wrong? Congrats! :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :uh:  :yessad: 
I DONT THINK I CAN ALTER THESE WHEELS TO MAKE EM FIT. FUCK IT... :banghead: I TOOK AS MUCH AS I CAN OFF ONE AND ITS STILL CLOSER TO STOCK FOR THE WHEEL THAN MY 5 ON 5.


----------



## Rollinaround

OHHH...ON MY BABY..THANKS......... HAHAHA


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11603871
> *Some of the best work out there are back yard installations!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11603876
> *  :0  :uh:    :yessad:
> I DONT THINK I CAN ALTER THESE WHEELS TO MAKE EM FIT. FUCK IT... :banghead: I TOOK AS MUCH AS I CAN OFF ONE AND ITS STILL CLOSER TO STOCK FOR THE WHEEL THAN MY 5 ON 5.
> *


I meant congrats on the new addition...not the rim situation!  PM me pics of what you did


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2008, 11:57 PM~11603899
> *I meant congrats on the new addition...not the rim situation!   PM me pics of what you did
> *


THEY ARE ON HERE....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11603898
> *DAMN RIGHT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: Did you see the Hydro-Aire rounds that Andy is selling on Ebay?


----------



## Rollinaround

BEFORE...










AFTER











CUT ONE ---WILL SEE HOW IT FITS ON MY CAR VERY SOON


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2008, 11:59 PM~11603913
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  Did you see the Hydro-Aire rounds that Andy is selling on Ebay?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Still not open enough? Does the spacer fit with the lug nuts?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2008, 12:01 AM~11603944
> *Still not open enough?  Does the spacer fit with the lug nuts?
> *


YEAH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 10:14 PM~11604042
> *YEAH
> *


Keep grinding! :biggrin:  Just a little more and they should fit just right! Or are you having problems with the lug nuts fitting?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 10:42 PM~11603764
> *TRUCLASSICS WITH 5.20 COKERS
> 
> FOR SALE.
> 
> JACK SHIT WAS DONE WHEN TRYING TO FIT ONE ON MY RIVI..ITS A LOST CAUSE.
> 
> NEED MONEY FOR NEW BORN BABY...MAKE OFFER.
> *


PM SENT, GET AT ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Sep 15 2008, 12:27 AM~11604115-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep grinding!  :biggrin:   Just a little more and they should fit just right! Or are you having problems with the lug nuts fitting?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to keep the stars ese....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11604122
> *PM SENT, GET AT ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


pm sent


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11603921
> *BEFORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT ONE ---WILL SEE HOW IT FITS ON MY CAR VERY SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to grind the rim antil its the same size as the spacer! i did mine on my 52 chevy and i did the ones on my glasshouse!! i did some for sauls ltd, then he got another set that hopping 62 helped grind those. dont be afraid just take your time! i've driven my cars for 3-4 hour highway drives no problems ever!


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucken car was to low it wouldn't go up my drive way!! so we had to get down and dirty!!! :uh: fuck im a fat fuck!!!! alright no more pictures of me!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11606413
> *fucken car was to low it wouldn't go up my drive way!! so we had to get down and dirty!!! :uh: fuck im a fat fuck!!!! alright no more pictures of me!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 15 2008, 11:41 AM~11606402
> *you need to grind the rim antil its the same size as the spacer! i did mine on my 52 chevy and i did the ones on my glasshouse!! i did some for sauls ltd, then he got another set that hopping 62 helped grind those. dont be afraid just take your time! i've driven my cars for 3-4 hour highway drives no problems ever!
> *


  
COME DRIVE TO SAN JO TO HELP ME HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11606848
> *
> COME DRIVE TO SAN JO TO HELP ME HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TAN CABRONES


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11602282
> *Alley Kustoms!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 08:06 PM~11601732
> *MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52 AND DRUNK RIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Lucky S.O.B, what kind of setup does it have :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2008, 11:57 PM~11603898
> *DAMN RIGHT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a clean setup


----------



## Rollinaround

thanks carnal


----------



## ElMonte74'

can't wait till i get mine juiced :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 15 2008, 03:21 PM~11608266
> * can't wait till i get mine juiced :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

SALE PENDING TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE


----------



## thapachuco

on average how much would it cost to put an old school setup in like your Rollin?

Frront back side/Side?


----------



## Rollinaround

front and back.......only.


----------



## Rollinaround

come and talk to me and my Brother...we can do a nice setup and talk business.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 15 2008, 11:39 AM~11606848
> *
> COME DRIVE TO SAN JO TO HELP ME HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


if you weren't so far you could take a cruise down here!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 15 2008, 10:45 PM~11612578
> *if you weren't so far you could take a cruise down here!
> *


:yes:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11601732
> *MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52 AND DRUNK RIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


drunk rivi hooked up the gatorades :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11601732
> *MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52 AND DRUNK RIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint job next!!! we only have 4 months left!!!


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown

"Dont stop posting biggrin.gif i can speak for many when i say real OG`s with first hand story`s are highly appriciated here thumbsup.gif

Do you have any pics from back in the day?"


Thanks for the kind words. I have a book of pics I took back in the early to mid-70's at Mile Square Park in Fountain Valley when CLASSICS CC Santa Ana hosted their annual 
Low Rider Gatherings. I gave them to my sister for safe keeping when my life was detoured by too much partying and now she says, "there around somewhere". :uh: 

I'll keep bugging her and as soon as I get them back, I'll share what I have.

If anyone hits the Viejitos or Old Memories car shows in Orange County and see
the O.G.'s from Classics CC say hello. They have some great stories and a wealth of history and knowledge to share. They're cars were also the highlight of the Thanksgiving Parade that was held in Santa Ana every year. I believe someone posted pics on this board when the parade passed the courthouse.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11609042
> *SALE PENDING TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> *



CALL ME EMPIRE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 07:36 AM~11614690
> *CALL ME EMPIRE
> *



Okay then... your Empire, happy?

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 16 2008, 10:43 AM~11615486
> *Okay then...  your  Empire, happy?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 16 2008, 10:43 AM~11615486
> *Okay then...  your  Empire, happy?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LMAO.....LOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 16 2008, 10:43 AM~11615486
> *Okay then...  your  Empire, happy?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 08:36 AM~11614690
> *CALL ME EMPIRE
> *


no call yet.....first come first serve.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 11:34 AM~11616271
> *no call yet.....first come first serve.
> *


HEY MAN JUST GOT BACK FROM LA AT 3 30 THIS MORNING AND JUST GOT UP!! NEED YOUR #


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 07:36 AM~11614690
> *CALL ME EMPIRE
> *


PM SENT, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

CALL ME UP....


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 15 2008, 10:47 PM~11612597
> *drunk rivi hooked up the gatorades  :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME HIT ME UP...... I CAN SUPERVISE


----------



## Rollinaround

TRUCLASSICS SOLD...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 04:10 PM~11619169
> *TRUCLASSICS SOLD...
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 05:10 PM~11619169
> *TRUCLASSICS SOLD...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11601732
> *MY 73 IS FINALLY JUICED THANKS STRAY52 AND DRUNK RIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: De aquellas! :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11605778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 16 2008, 01:58 PM~11617532
> *NEXT TIME HIT ME UP...... I CAN SUPERVISE
> *


man i for got about you! you could of done a food run!!


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 17 2008, 08:28 AM~11624058
> *man i for got about you! you could of done a food run!!
> *


SUBWAYS........... :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Sep 16 2008, 05:10 PM~11619169-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCLASSICS SOLD...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11620403
> *:yes:
> *



Man holmes you are buying up all of the vintage stock. What are you gonna run?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 17 2008, 03:04 PM~11627807
> *Man holmes you are buying up all of the vintage stock. What are you gonna run?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## robs68

ill post pics of a set of tru spokes standard 14x7s with the center cap...iam thinking of selling anyone interested? if not ill post em up on craigslist......
:biggrin:


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11627487
> *SUBWAYS........... :biggrin:
> *


Fern will put you on a strict diet!!! :buttkick:


----------



## robs68

here are the pics...rims are good condition just need a nice clean up sum spokes have surface rust but should come off with some elbow grease..lolz...
rim #1








rim#2








rim#3








rim#4









if your interested iam located in phoenix az...pm me with your offers...if any!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 17 2008, 04:11 PM~11628376
> *here are the pics...rims are good condition just need a nice clean up sum spokes have surface rust but should come off with some elbow grease..lolz...
> rim #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rim#4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your interested iam located in phoenix az...pm me with your offers...if any!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Rollinaround

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11627971
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

his panhead.


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 17 2008, 06:25 PM~11629601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> his panhead.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11631393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:27 PM~11631538
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

sale pending on tru spokes.....i was only asking $400 or trade for sum 5.20s?


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 17 2008, 07:43 PM~11630393
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 What'chu want for that Cab deck? That was the first pro deck that I ever owned, but mine was red not grey.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11631393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I want some of those for my car :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Sep 17 2008, 04:59 PM~11628282
> *Fern will put you on a strict diet!!!    :buttkick:
> *


NADA DE TACOS CABRONES.... WELL MAYBE NOT FOR STRAY AND SAUL


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 18 2008, 06:03 AM~11633453
> *
> *


orale! Rollinaround another SLAYER fan!!!!!

aint nothing like a slayer pit the most brutal bloody pits ever!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE

WHATS UP HOMIES, JUST CURIOUS.ANYONE HAVE OR SAW THE NEW TRUE SPOKES THEIR REMAKING.


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 20 2008, 01:39 AM~11650108
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, JUST CURIOUS.ANYONE HAVE OR SAW THE NEW TRUE SPOKES THEIR REMAKING.
> *


DONT DO IT...


----------



## SAUL

WHY NOT U WERE :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 20 2008, 11:31 AM~11651354
> *WHY NOT U WERE  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 19 2008, 11:39 PM~11650108
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, JUST CURIOUS.ANYONE HAVE OR SAW THE NEW TRUE SPOKES THEIR REMAKING.
> *


  I didn't even know they were making them! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2008, 03:33 PM~11652745
> * I didn't even know they were making them!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 20 2008, 01:39 AM~11650108
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, JUST CURIOUS.ANYONE HAVE OR SAW THE NEW TRUE SPOKES THEIR REMAKING.
> *



After 146 pages who would have thought?????


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/848379205.html

Odd looking 5.20.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

FIRESTONE? :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11657469
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/848379205.html
> 
> Odd looking 5.20.
> *


AURORA 520... I like those :thumbsup: hard to find a set though


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11658665
> *AURORA 520... I like those  :thumbsup: hard to find a set though
> *


WOW THATS A FIRST FOR ME :0


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 21 2008, 11:16 AM~11657469
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/848379205.html
> 
> Odd looking 5.20.
> *


I remember my brother had these on his 64.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2008, 09:06 PM~11681690
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: CLASSICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## thapachuco

has anyone ran spacers like these before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13mm-Wheel-...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 24 2008, 08:42 AM~11685392
> *has anyone ran spacers like these before?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13mm-Wheel-...d=p4506.c0.m245
> *


Those are 1/2" make sure they fit your bolt pattern.


----------



## ez_rider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ez_rider, scrappin68, hoppin62

What up Sammy? I'll call you later...got a couple things I want to talk to you about.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 24 2008, 12:01 PM~11687098
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, scrappin68, hoppin62
> 
> What up Sammy? I'll call you later...got a couple things I want to talk to you about.
> *


----------



## robs68

i wanted to slap sum tru spokes on my 68 impala...fuckers wont fit...i have two sets the reverse ones fit like a glove the stardards are all most there...just wondering what car will the standards fit...? and whats up with the spacers do i have to use em?

these are the ones that didnt fit...fuckers...








the ones on the left dont fit...the right are perfect...

any help...please... :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Hey Rob can you do us a favor and stop double posting in both topics! We all check both topics so there is no reason to put it here and there. This should go in the Tru Spoke topic, thanx homie.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 25 2008, 11:37 AM~11695973
> *Hey Rob can you do us a favor and stop double posting in both topics! We all check both topics so there is no reason to put it here and there. This should go in the Tru Spoke topic, thanx homie.
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11696527
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

truspoke threads pertain to truspokes.

members shall be fined in violation is broken- code 5565.8


----------



## Rollinaround

j/p


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 25 2008, 11:37 AM~11695973
> *Hey Rob can you do us a favor and stop double posting in both topics! We all check both topics so there is no reason to put it here and there. This should go in the Tru Spoke topic, thanx homie.
> *


O-snap..he's been TruRayAccessoryfreakOwned!!! 

Whats homies....who loves ya???

Dat Dirty Rat...lolol


----------



## robs68

damm u og's always got sum shit to say...lols...its koo....


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 25 2008, 02:55 PM~11698108
> *damm u og's always got sum shit to say...lols...its koo....
> *


Its all good... Im sure he was trying to be a dick :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 24 2008, 09:32 PM~11693068
> *i wanted to slap sum tru spokes on my 68 impala...fuckers wont fit...i have two sets the reverse ones fit like a glove the stardards are all most there...just wondering what car will the standards fit...? and whats up with the spacers do i have to use em?
> 
> these are the ones that didnt fit...fuckers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ones on the left dont fit...the right are perfect...
> 
> any help...please... :biggrin:
> *


Looks like 2 different bolt patterns.


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 15 2008, 10:27 AM~11605819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT! I WANT MY MONTE TO LAY ON THE FRAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11698301
> *Looks like 2 different bolt patterns.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 25 2008, 02:38 PM~11699113
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:tongue:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 25 2008, 09:34 PM~11701893
> *:tongue:
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

this one needs to be To The Top tooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 26 2008, 03:05 PM~11709123
> *this one needs to be    To The Top      tooooooooooooo  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

any one seen these in fresno i emailed the dude hopefully he will answer http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/856522796.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

He prob got slammed with e-mails from everyone here...lolol


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11711124
> *He prob got slammed with e-mails from everyone here...lolol
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: next time i wont share :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

NEW BABIES TO THE TRU FAMILY :biggrin: http://i38.tinypic.com/2l9hz45.jpg


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:42 PM~11712609
> *NEW BABIES TO THE TRU FAMILY :biggrin: http://i38.tinypic.com/2l9hz45.jpg
> *



ARE YOU FREAKING SERIOUS?? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:50 PM~11712649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

x2 nice saul


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:50 AM~11712649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Saul


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:50 PM~11712649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Hey saul make sure to keep an eye on the Starter Override Relay on your Monte.
Cause mine went out thursday and their hard to find. My tio had to jerry rig mine for awhile till i can find a new one :cheesy: 

it should look like this

























and now jerry rigged


----------



## Corndaddy

one mans junk another mans treasure








:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn...you just score them??

They look clean as [email protected]!!....Nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Sep 28 2008, 03:02 PM~11721447
> *one mans junk another mans treasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice hubs :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nice score homie they look clean


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Corndaddy

Thanks! And, thanks to Ecology and Pick a Part, my favorite junk yards. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

they look real good homie nice score did you use lemon and tapatio to clean them like hoppin62 did on his?? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 09:27 PM~11723593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Sep 28 2008, 08:18 PM~11722955
> *Thanks! And, thanks to Ecology and Pick a Part, my favorite junk yards.  :biggrin:
> *



WTF....you scored them at a Pick A Part?...

I'm done...i give up!!


----------



## SAUL

now everyone is going to hit pick ur part for these :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

didnt u know? thats the secert junk yards are a GOLDMINE for old school rims.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11723953
> *now everyone is going to hit pick ur part for these  :biggrin:
> *


Thats where that other dude scored them Classics....seriously,wtf...that shit doesnt exist out this way...esp any chrome would not still be that shiney...Hell, shit thats 5yrs old is rotting into the ground!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 28 2008, 10:07 PM~11723979
> *didnt u know? thats the secert junk yards are a GOLDMINE for old school rims.... :biggrin:
> *



Saul, get to work and report back to me!!!

The funny thing was when i saw that pic was--I bet Saul took the caps 

Sorry dawg...i had too!!


----------



## SAUL

you need to move to this side of town ur life will change :biggrin: and i wont have to be shipping rims u can just pickthem up


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Tell me about it.......

My little man started kindergarden so see you in atleast 12yrs...
Trust me...he's the only reason why i'm still here...literally!


----------



## SAUL

am gonna try to get a job at pick ur part or ecology so i can pick and choose :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11724064
> *am gonna try to get a job at pick ur part or ecology so i can pick and choose  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ...... not fair!


----------



## SAUL

ill give u a discount on certain things just because i know u have a boman color bar i can use :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

whats up saul...!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anybody have a Boman i can use or even physically touch??...I just want one moment alone with it!!... 

Dont go there pervys!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 28 2008, 09:23 PM~11724163
> *Anybody have a Boman i can use or even physically touch??...I just want one moment alone with it!!...
> 
> Dont go there pervys!!!!
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno: dont dirty a boman for that get a repop


----------



## Corndaddy

Chingao! :banghead: Did I say.... I mean.... I love the junk yards for those hard to find old car parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 08:19 PM~11723530
> *they look real good homie nice score did you use lemon and tapatio to clean them like hoppin62 did on his?? :biggrin:
> *


I didn't have tapatio, i used cholula :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

too late first it was ebay then craigslist now the yonke fuckit im looking in peoples back yards or garage :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 28 2008, 08:35 PM~11724314
> *too late first it was ebay then craigslist now the yonke fuckit im looking in peoples back yards or garage  :0
> *


Saul, lets start a garage cleaning business! :biggrin: We won't even charge, we can clean out garages for free on Saturdays! :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11724411
> *Saul, lets start a garage cleaning business! :biggrin:  We won't even charge, we can clean out garages for free on Saturdays!  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11724411
> *Saul, lets start a garage cleaning business! :biggrin:  We won't even charge, we can clean out garages for free on Saturdays!  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## ferns213

ALMOST


----------



## thapachuco

what kind of rims are these?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/856110642.html


----------



## og58pontiac

They are Tru-Rays for front wheel drive cars.My homies brother had these on his Cadillac El Dorado.


----------



## OLDTIME47

LOOKING FOR A SET OF TRU SPOKE 3 BAR KNOCK OFFS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 30 2008, 09:10 PM~11744614
> *what kind of rims are these?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/856110642.html
> *


they look ugly


----------



## thapachuco

what size spacers came on the tru classics / spokes originally?

or better yet should i get a 5/16 spacer or a 1/4 spacer for a 1967 buick lesabre on drums that used to have stock 15's?

thanks fellas


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 1 2008, 10:59 AM~11750324
> *what size spacers came on the tru classics / spokes originally?
> 
> or better yet should i get a 5/16 spacer or a 1/4 spacer for a 1967 buick lesabre on drums that used to have stock 15's?
> 
> thanks fellas
> *



See Tru-Spoke topic....


----------



## DRUNK RIV

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 30 2008, 08:10 PM~11744614
> *what kind of rims are these?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/856110642.html
> *


They look like stock Cadillac El Dorado wheels. They came w/ wire hubcaps w/ octagon caps.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by DRUNK RIV_@Oct 1 2008, 06:52 PM~11754309
> *They look like stock Cadillac El Dorado wheels. They came w/ wire hubcaps w/ octagon caps.
> *


HEY DRUNK RIV, SAUL HAS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD CHECK OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:55 PM~11755104
> *HEY DRUNK RIV, SAUL HAS SOMETHING YOU SHOULD CHECK OUT!!! :biggrin:
> *


GEEZ, i can only imagine!


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A SET OF 30SPOKE CRAGAR WIRES 14X7 REVERSE WITH 185/75/R14 TIRES IN CLEAN CONDITION


----------



## ferns213

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 09:53 PM~11756392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :tongue:


----------



## ferns213

ALMOST


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 09:53 PM~11756392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


ARE THESE THE ONES YOUR PUTTING ON YOUR RIDE


----------



## ferns213

SAUL


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:29 PM~11756666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship: :wow: :worship: That 73 is clean


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:13 PM~11756550
> *:0  :tongue:
> *


mo fo's came out real clean to uffin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 AM~11759116
> *mo fo's came out real clean to uffin:
> *


WOW... you must have gotten lost on your way to off topic hehehehehe J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 2 2008, 10:08 AM~11759321
> *WOW... you must have gotten lost on your way to off topic hehehehehe J/K  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: im everywhere :0 i just dont always post in every topic :biggrin: I took a ride with fernie to the rim shop last weekend and seen his rims


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 10:44 PM~11756763
> *SAUL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 come on i showed you how to walk remeber otro pasito :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:27 PM~11756654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT LOOK JUST NEED TO FIND A CLEAN SET


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Even dented Tru Rays are killer looking. Time to go to G-Boys again....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Whats up fellas.....

Rick, They got dented??


----------



## ElMonte74'

whats up dirty :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2008, 06:49 PM~11763332
> *:0  come on i showed you how to walk remeber otro pasito  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11790554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even dented Tru Rays are killer looking. Time to go to G-Boys again....
> *


No more drinking and driving for you! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11794818
> *No more drinking and driving for you!  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:29 PM~11795026
> *:0
> *


I was joking! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 04:47 PM~11795164
> *I was joking!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:420: uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11790554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even dented Tru Rays are killer looking. Time to go to G-Boys again....
> *


my kids mom was driving my el co when it was white with 13in star wires...she curbed the shit outta them...use a dayton hammer on the lip itl str8n out


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11798054
> *my kids mom was driving my el co when it was white with 13in star wires...she curbed the shit outta them...use a dayton hammer on the lip  itl str8n out
> *



Put down your hammer and back away from the vintage wires :scrutinize: 

When I first got these, this same rim was hammered out like that with what looked like a sledge hammer. I had it redone and the very same wheel is what got fucked up on my way to the Primer Nationals. I think that wheel is cursed.. but it holds air and it has taken the place of my spare untill I can afford to habe GBoys fix it.


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 05:04 PM~11794818
> *No more drinking and driving for you!  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


I DRIVE BETTER WHEN IAM DRUNK


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 7 2008, 02:56 PM~11804663
> *I DRIVE BETTER WHEN IAM DRUNK
> *


Me too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11804663
> *I DRIVE BETTER WHEN IAM DRUNK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 7 2008, 03:56 PM~11804663
> *I DRIVE BETTER WHEN IAM DRUNK
> *


you drink


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 7 2008, 05:27 PM~11805934
> *you drink
> *


 :0 ..... I do! :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

Got these for sale, anyone interested hit me up

1 Tru Classic cap









1 Tru Ray









caps are not show quality there is some rust on the back side on small rust spots on the chrome


----------



## HustlerSpank

pm me price


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11808751
> *pm me price
> *



I WAS FIRST


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Oct 7 2008, 10:27 PM~11808641
> *Got these for sale, anyone interested hit me up
> 
> 1 Tru Classic cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Tru Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caps are not show quality there is some rust on the back side on small rust spots on the chrome
> *



***SOLD***


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, FreddyBoy78, hoppin62
:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11808849
> ****SOLD***
> *


SOLD to Supreme69


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Oct 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11808884
> *SOLD to Supreme69
> *



THANKS


----------



## HustlerSpank

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HustlerSpank, FreddyBoy78, SUPREME69, hoppin62
:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 7 2008, 10:59 PM~11808891
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HustlerSpank, FreddyBoy78, SUPREME69, hoppin62
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



WHATS THE MATTER?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Oct 7 2008, 11:58 PM~11808884
> *SOLD to Supreme69
> *


[email protected]@@ck...damn it man...

Ya'll post stuff up and i have to stay up till 2-3am to try and catch it...lol


----------



## SAUL

how much did they sell for????


----------



## grandson

hey saul did you say you picked up some craiger 30 spokes? post up a pic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 8 2008, 02:08 AM~11809623
> *[email protected]@@ck...damn it man...
> 
> Ya'll post stuff up and i have to stay up till 2-3am to try and catch it...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 7 2008, 07:27 PM~11805934
> *you drink
> *


JES..... DO U :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 8 2008, 10:03 AM~11811626
> *hey saul did you say you picked up some craiger 30 spokes?  post up a pic
> *


i will post pictures later today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11814069
> *i will post pictures later today
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

just a bump for the pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 AM~11821798
> *just a bump for the pics
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

x3


----------



## SAUL

OK HERE ARE THE WHEELS 14X7 REVERSED CRAGAR 30 SPOKES THESE THINGS ARE BAAAADDD YOU DONT SEE THE REVERSE ONES ALOT THERE FOR SALE THE HOMIE INVISIBLE EMPIRE IS SELLING THEM I HAVE THE WHEELS AT MY PAD BUT PM HIM FOR PRICE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THEM WE CAN MAKE ARRAGMENTS TO VIEW THEM


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THE WHEELS HAVE EXCELENT CHROME THERE JUST DUSTY I WIPED THEM DOWN REAL QUICK :cheesy:


----------



## grandson

those would look str8 on my 68 ... what's the ticket?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 10 2008, 08:22 AM~11829960
> *those would look str8 on my 68 ... what's the ticket?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ferns213

VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 PM~11828352
> *THE WHEELS HAVE EXCELENT CHROME THERE JUST DUSTY I WIPED THEM DOWN REAL QUICK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 10 2008, 10:08 AM~11831204
> *PM SENT
> *



wat the price


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 12 2008, 01:43 PM~11843764
> *wat the price
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11828332
> *OK HERE ARE THE WHEELS 14X7 REVERSED CRAGAR 30 SPOKES THESE THINGS ARE BAAAADDD YOU DONT SEE THE REVERSE ONES ALOT THERE FOR SALE THE HOMIE INVISIBLE EMPIRE IS SELLING THEM I HAVE THE WHEELS AT MY PAD BUT PM HIM FOR PRICE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THEM WE CAN MAKE ARRAGMENTS TO VIEW THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 PM~11828352
> *THE WHEELS HAVE EXCELENT CHROME THERE JUST DUSTY I WIPED THEM DOWN REAL QUICK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE?


----------



## robs68

x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

anyone interested in these let me know gotta sell em....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Oct 12 2008, 09:27 PM~11846685
> *PRICE?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Corndaddy

tru ray caps needed... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 LOOKS NICE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 14 2008, 01:10 PM~11860320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213

MAN I GOT TO TORE UP IN VEGAS LOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11861041
> *MAN I GOT TO TORE UP IN VEGAS LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 PM~11828352
> *THE WHEELS HAVE EXCELENT CHROME THERE JUST DUSTY I WIPED THEM DOWN REAL QUICK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11861041
> *MAN I GOT TO TORE UP IN VEGAS LOL
> *


what you got f$#%ed in vegas tas cabron echame un pedito para ver si es sierto :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: de seguro te agarro un *****


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11851004
> *anyone interested in these let me know gotta sell em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres the sum video so u can see the condition of the rims :cheesy: 
View My Video


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 13 2008, 03:56 PM~11851004
> *anyone interested in these let me know gotta sell em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EDIT: Saw your price posted in the other thread :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

orale nice how much for the chanclas your wearing in the video shipped to 91505 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## robs68

lols....sorry homie get your own slippers at old navy lolz..... :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11828332
> *OK HERE ARE THE WHEELS 14X7 REVERSED CRAGAR 30 SPOKES THESE THINGS ARE BAAAADDD YOU DONT SEE THE REVERSE ONES ALOT THERE FOR SALE THE HOMIE INVISIBLE EMPIRE IS SELLING THEM I HAVE THE WHEELS AT MY PAD BUT PM HIM FOR PRICE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN THEM WE CAN MAKE ARRAGMENTS TO VIEW THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11887013
> *:around:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 16 2008, 09:06 PM~11888384
> *:loco:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## thapachuco

Is there any risk riding on rims of different sizes and spacer thicnkess?

I have 5 tru=classics (2) are 14x7 and are in the front, (2) are 14x6 and are in the rear, but one has a crack in the lug hole

I have a spare 14x7 that i would like to put in the rear in place of the cracked one but i have to run a 1in spacer in stead of a 3/4 like the others. 

Can this get bad??!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

The spacer has a crack?? I would think you could get it tig welded but i dont know??? I wouldnt risk it tho...


----------



## thapachuco

no the rim has a small crag there the lug goes in on the hub.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 21 2008, 10:39 AM~11929919
> *no the rim has a small crag there the lug goes in on the hub.
> *


You can get it fixed, but it has to be done right. It would be best to take it to a wheel repair shop....be careful.


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 21 2008, 01:20 PM~11930888
> *You can get it fixed, but it has to be done right. It would be best to take it to a wheel repair shop....be careful.
> *


Cool thanks! What about my spacer issue? any opinions?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 21 2008, 02:26 PM~11932084
> *Cool thanks! What about my spacer issue? any opinions?
> *


different spacers in front and back is ok.


----------



## Kelo

I'm looking for a clean set of 14x7 reverse Tru spoke with KOs for a 56 Chevy. Any one have a set they want to get out of the way?

I will be flying in to Phoenix on the first of November and driving back to Oregon via Vegas for the SEMA show. No shipping I can pick up from Cali Arizona or Vegas 

Please email or pm any pics or items for sale, thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Oct 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11934896
> *I'm looking for a clean set of 14x7 reverse Tru spoke with KOs for a 56 Chevy.  Any one have a set they want to get out of the way?
> 
> I will be flying in to Phoenix on the first of November and driving back to Oregon via Vegas for the SEMA show.  No shipping I can pick up from Cali Arizona or Vegas
> 
> Please email or pm any pics or items for sale, thank you
> [email protected]
> *


Here you go...50 minutes and counting...Get your snipe on!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=220297455305


----------



## Kelo

How bad is the usual rash? Would rather pay more for a clean set.



> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11936031
> *Here you go...50 minutes and counting...Get your snipe on!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=220297455305
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Kelo+Oct 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11936327-->
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is the usual rash?  Would rather pay more for a clean set.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hit up Robs68... those are his
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Oct 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11851004
> *anyone interested in these let me know gotta sell em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## robs68

i live in az...whats up...i got them....lols


----------



## robs68

somebody buy these mother fukers off me...damm........hard times...how come these are harder to sell than the standards where? whats up with that? :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 23 2008, 02:15 PM~11953983
> *somebody buy these mother fukers off me...damm........hard times...how come these are harder to sell than the standards where? whats up with that? :angry:
> *


HEY HOMIE DONT GET ALL SAD, I GOT THEM OG CLASSICS AND AINT GOT SHIT SO FAR!!! TIMES ARE HARD AND PEOPLES MONEY IS FUNNY, BE PATIENT BROTHER


----------



## robs68

thanks man! fuck bush u bastard....... :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 23 2008, 03:56 PM~11955031
> *thanks man! fuck bush u bastard....... :angry:
> *


??? THE NEXT IN LINE AINT NO BETTER


----------



## robs68

your right.... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11955616
> *??? THE NEXT IN LINE AINT NO BETTER
> *


Either way it goes....you're right!! :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

At least it aint Bush though...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 24 2008, 10:32 AM~11963126
> *At least it aint Bush though...
> *


That's the best way to look at it!


----------



## SAUL

DIRTY RAT WERE U AT HOMIE THESE TRU RAYS ARE IN YOUR BACK YARD WAKE UP HOMIE GO PICK THEM UP BEFORE I CATCH THE PLANE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/891188596.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 06:20 PM~11965987
> *DIRTY RAT WERE U AT HOMIE THESE TRU RAYS ARE IN YOUR BACK YARD WAKE UP HOMIE GO PICK THEM UP BEFORE I CATCH THE PLANE :biggrin:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/891188596.html
> *



I see you already caught the plane cause the caps are gone!

I've hung things up...My car is gone too so i dont need them.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 24 2008, 06:37 PM~11966545
> *I see you already caught the plane cause the caps are gone!
> 
> I've hung things up...My car is gone too so i dont need them.
> *


what you sold the 58 why are you getting the other one???


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 07:43 PM~11966590
> *what you sold the 58 why are you getting the other one???
> *


x2 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11966365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good saul


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 24 2008, 06:12 PM~11966365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are nice


----------



## SAUL

thanks homies


----------



## thapachuco

FYI,

In case you didnt know. on the new True Spokes website they advertise spacers. I just bought a 1in spacer and it looks and bolts up just like the originals. Looks to be even stronger than the OG ones.

got mine in 3days!

So if youre in need of a spacer hit them up, cost me $15. Small price to pay if you really wanna roll them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 25 2008, 01:19 PM~11971310
> *FYI,
> 
> In case you didnt know. on the new True Spokes website they advertise spacers. I just bought a 1in spacer and it looks and bolts up just like the originals. Looks to be even stronger than the OG ones.
> 
> got mine in 3days!
> 
> So if youre in need of a spacer hit them up, cost me $15. Small price to pay if you really wanna roll them
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 24 2008, 06:37 PM~11966545
> *I see you already caught the plane cause the caps are gone!
> 
> I've hung things up...My car is gone too so i dont need them.
> *



:scrutinize:

You have something in the works right? PM me holmes.... 


Rays look killer Saul!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 26 2008, 03:34 PM~11977517
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> You have something in the works right? PM me holmes....
> Rays look killer Saul!
> *


THE CLASSICS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11977928
> *THE CLASSICS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11977928
> *THE CLASSICS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:
> *



I like them all but you know Rays are the best. Cmon its okay to admit it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 26 2008, 08:16 PM~11980058
> *I like them all but you know Rays are the best. Cmon its okay to admit it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 26 2008, 04:34 PM~11977517
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> You have something in the works right? PM me holmes....
> Rays look killer Saul!
> *


Not right now..in some trouble so laying low..i'll hit you up cause we need to tallk about some shit anyways..


----------



## 83 buick regal




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SAUL

:0 ARE THOSE THE 14X6s THEY LOOK GOOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 buick regal

ya they are 
i got them off of you thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

they look real good on the car


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83 buick regal

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11977928
> *THE CLASSICS LOOK BETTER :biggrin:
> *


i prefer crossed laced trus over the rays too! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11994036
> *i prefer crossed laced trus over the rays too! :biggrin:
> *


There are cross-laced Rays too.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11994172
> *There are cross-laced Rays too.
> *



YEAH I KNOW :biggrin: SO SELL ME YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2008, 07:07 PM~11988341
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHHHHHHH SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11994841
> *YEAH I KNOW :biggrin:  SO SELL ME YOURS :biggrin:
> *


I only have straight laced Tru-Rays :cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Oct 27 2008, 04:18 PM~11986995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

ANYONE WILLING TO TRADE A "RAY" MEDALLION FOR A "CLASSIC" MEDALLION?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Yup...send me a pic of what you got and i'll do the same. Now i need to find them. I need that Classic bad holmes!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 28 2008, 08:39 PM~12000831
> *Yup...send me a pic of what you got and i'll do the same. Now i need to find them. I need that Classic bad holmes!!!
> *




i got a ray cap, i need one more classic cap to finish off my set.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL, CLASSICS ON 520'S WITH CAPS,LMK


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12001060
> *SAUL, CLASSICS ON 520'S WITH CAPS,LMK
> *


you let us know :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12001060
> *SAUL, CLASSICS ON 520'S WITH CAPS,LMK
> *


AND THEY ARENT THE SET I HAVE FOR SALE ON HERE, LMK


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:56 PM~12001091
> *AND THEY ARENT THE SET I HAVE FOR SALE ON HERE, LMK
> *


pm sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 28 2008, 09:19 PM~12001384
> *pm sent
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE HOMIE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

bump


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 30 2008, 07:17 PM~12015224
> *bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 30 2008, 10:17 AM~12015224
> *bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE RICK


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 AM~12015224
> *bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get my PM?


----------



## SAUL

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/897738584.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 04:53 PM~12019309
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/897738584.html
> *


Those are clean!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 30 2008, 05:20 PM~12019000
> *you get my PM?
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 30 2008, 06:27 PM~12019590
> *Those are clean!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin: HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND







AND A SET OF CLASSICS TOO I HAVE MY FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12021661
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I wish i had the money space and ride to use those on. What would you use 15x8 on anyway???


----------



## SAUL

CORVETTE LIKE THAT FOOL HECTOR FROM HEARTBREAKER :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:20 PM~12021827
> *I wish i had the money space and ride to use those on. What would you use 15x8 on anyway???
> *



ID ROCK THEM ON MY '69. FUCK IT NOT EVERYONE BACK IN THE DAYS ROLLED 14X7.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 30 2008, 09:29 PM~12021940
> *ID ROCK THEM ON MY '69. FUCK IT NOT EVERYONE BACK IN THE DAYS ROLLED 14X7.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:57 PM~12022313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THOSE


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:34 PM~12022027
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


you sure?? toss some smarts homie.....8 in ive found = trucks?????


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:20 PM~12021827
> *I wish i had the money space and ride to use those on. What would you use 15x8 on anyway???
> *


sup holmes??  you need some more pics of your ride on myspace


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 10:20 PM~12022514
> *you sure?? toss some smarts homie.....8 in ive found = trucks?????
> *


mostly trucks but my pops told me guys who had big 70s rides rolled 15 alot too. thats alot of wheel well to fill up.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:56 PM~12022305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAR IS GORGEOUS!! :0


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 30 2008, 10:26 PM~12022551
> *mostly trucks but my pops told me guys who had big 70s rides rolled 15 alot too. thats alot of wheel well to fill up.
> *


yeah but the 8 in worth of meat homie....thats what I wonder about


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:56 PM~12022305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homies car is rediculous, I wish i bought those dome caps he was selling. I cant afford shit right now though.... FUCK! I need Chips and dome caps


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 31 2008, 09:29 AM~12024831
> *Homies car is rediculous, I wish i bought those dome caps he was selling. I cant afford shit right now though.... FUCK! I need Chips and dome caps
> *


THATS ADEX ANDYS BOY DONALD, HE HAS SOME SICK TOYS, LIKE HIS BLACK 58 RAG, ITS SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!! :biggrin: HE WAS SELLING DOME'S??? :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

here they are just picked them up today from a body shop they were on a 56 bel air that was getting painted the dude said bring me some stocks to put on the bel air and you can have them :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/900164194.html :0 tru rays ill be back am gonna go pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 31 2008, 03:16 PM~12027415
> *THATS ADEX ANDYS BOY DONALD, HE HAS SOME SICK TOYS, LIKE HIS BLACK 58 RAG, ITS SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!! :biggrin: HE WAS SELLING DOME'S??? :nicoderm:
> *


he bought an N.O.S. set from me with metal chips! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 31 2008, 10:29 AM~12024831
> *Homies car is rediculous, I wish i bought those dome caps he was selling. I cant afford shit right now though.... FUCK! I need Chips and dome caps
> *



I posted a n.o.s. set of caps on here and nobody wanted to buy them


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 30 2008, 10:29 PM~12021940
> *ID ROCK THEM ON MY '69. FUCK IT NOT EVERYONE BACK IN THE DAYS ROLLED 14X7.
> *


i don`t remember anybody running 15`s


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 31 2008, 06:18 PM~12029130
> *i don`t remember anybody running 15`s
> *



not in the south but up here in the valley they did. not a whole lot, but they did.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 31 2008, 06:15 PM~12029114
> *I posted a n.o.s. set of caps on here and nobody wanted to buy them
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/900475724.html :0 :uh: hard to find :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12022574
> *yeah but the 8 in worth of meat homie....thats what I wonder about
> *


8" worth of meat! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2008, 03:54 PM~12028643
> *here they are just picked them up today from a body shop they were on a 56 bel air that was getting painted the dude said bring me some stocks to put on the bel air and you can have them  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Swoop them up homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 1 2008, 01:32 PM~12033069
> *8" worth of meat!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RIGHT CLICK & SAVE 

:0 damn those look good :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 1 2008, 01:16 PM~12033682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


x76


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 1 2008, 01:39 PM~12033810
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie!!


----------



## SAUL

BEFORE







AND AFTER


----------



## SAUL

I JUST PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS  FRESH OUT OF SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 03:21 PM~12034340
> *I JUST  PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS   FRESH OUT OF SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice come up


----------



## SAUL

thanks


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 03:21 PM~12034340
> *I JUST  PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS   FRESH OUT OF SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> *


you got northern connections also??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 04:46 PM~12034775
> * thanks
> *


CALLED YOU ALL DAY YESTERDAY??? WHEN U GET A MINUTE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 1 2008, 05:47 PM~12035089
> *you got northern connections also???  :0  :biggrin:
> *


nation wide :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 09:24 PM~12036337
> *nation wide :biggrin:
> *


SAUL AKA MR. INTERNATIONAL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 1 2008, 05:57 PM~12035145
> *CALLED YOU ALL DAY YESTERDAY??? WHEN U GET A MINUTE
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 1 2008, 09:24 PM~12036342
> *SAUL AKA MR. INTERNATIONAL :biggrin:
> *


that sounds better :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 03:21 PM~12034340
> *I JUST  PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS   FRESH OUT OF SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ooooohhhhh :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 1 2008, 11:33 AM~12033079
> *:thumbsup: Swoop them up homeboy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 02:19 PM~12034334
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 06:29 AM~12036384
> *that sounds better :biggrin:
> *


Damn right you're Mr. International :biggrin: 

Saul, for your oldskool wheel needs. 

Now worldwide!

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 2 2008, 11:13 AM~12039036
> *Damn right you're Mr. International  :biggrin:
> 
> Saul, for your oldskool wheel needs.
> 
> Now worldwide!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


your friendly tru spoke expert!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2008, 09:09 PM~12039273
> *your friendly tru spoke expert!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


We stock caps & medallions, we can also help you locate those hard to find items! :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74

:0 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/882085428.html


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 2 2008, 12:57 PM~12039491
> *We stock caps & medallions, we can also help you locate those hard to find items! :roflmao:
> *


we can handle all your tru spoke needs!! :biggrin: www.saultruspoke.com


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2008, 04:05 PM~12040756
> *we can handle all your tru spoke needs!! :biggrin:  www.saultruspoke.com
> *


That doesn't work!! :angry: 













































:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THE TRU=CLASSICS ARE CLEANING UP PRETTY GOOD


----------



## SAUL

SUP SAMMY :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 09:11 PM~12043622
> *SUP SAMMY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up, I see you had a great weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 10:40 PM~12043837
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12039511
> *:0
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/882085428.html
> *



I've been talking with that guy but he doesnt want to ship...All i need is these 2 to complete my back up set...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 3 2008, 10:10 AM~12046310
> *I've been talking with that guy but he doesnt want to ship...All i need is these 2 to complete my back up set...
> *


Muhfugga said back up set.....  Its your guys back up sets that is the reason I cant find affordable domes and metal cross flagg chips.



Okay I vented Im better now


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

NOTE-They are missing the caps so that aint because i'm trying to 'piece together' a back up set but cause of the 'other' individual' on here with the living room floor full of caps...ITS HIS FAULT!



I've yet to vent..


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12039511
> *:0
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/882085428.html
> *



Sale pending....I pick them up this weekend.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## ferns213

DAMN I WAS SEEING THE PRICES ON THE NEW TRUS SWEET JESUS ARE THEY HIGH :uh: GOOD THING I DIDNT PAY THAT MUTCH


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 3 2008, 11:21 AM~12046883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would these caps fit on tru-classic rims? im assuming they would but i wanna make sure. I have a cool idea...

anyone know?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 3 2008, 02:11 PM~12048420
> *would these caps fit on tru-classic rims? im assuming they would but i wanna make sure. I have a cool idea...
> 
> anyone know?
> *


yes,they will.Just bolt them to your existing caps.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I dont know if you guys remember but a while back I mentioned that I was getting some Tru Ray stickers,well looks like they are FINALLY coming through this weekend.They will be $85 shipped for a set of 4 in the lower 48, all others pay actual shipping.Just giving you fellas a heads up.Postal money orders only


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 3 2008, 10:21 AM~12046883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much is a set like these running for including the 69 spinner


----------



## SAUL

these are not tru rays check out the center hub


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## BigPoppa

McLeans?



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2008, 10:58 PM~12054239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Nov 4 2008, 08:39 AM~12055922-->
> 
> 
> 
> McLeans?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:58 PM~12054239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hell nah these bitches are straight Tru Rays and these are the fuckin caps that have been dancing in my dreams since I first fell in love with Trus! *:banghead:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 3 2008, 11:21 AM~12046883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Its these that arent OG Trus or if anything they are Tru Classic 2s the ones that Cragar popped out with when they bought them out.

Still look nice until you pull up next to some one with the real deal.*


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2008, 11:53 PM~12054168
> *these are not tru rays check out the center hub
> *


YOURE THE GUY WHO WOULD KNOW!

the OG hub should be shaped like a bell,,,,


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2008, 11:59 PM~12054253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is still motha fuckin clean  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

FOR $ALE O.G CROSSED LACE MCLEANS UNIVERSAL BOLT PATTERN WILL FIT 5 ON 5 OR 5 AND 4 3/4 HIT UP INVISIBLE EMPIRE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## SAUL

I just got back from picking up these TRU=RAY caps i will post sum pics


----------



## SAUL

OCTAGON WITH TRU RAY MEDALLIONS


----------



## SAUL

DOME WITH TRU RAY MEDALLIONS


----------



## SAUL

AND ANOTHER N.O.S SET OF THE TRU RAY STICKERS


----------



## SAUL

AND A GROUP SHOT OF WHAT I PICKED UP TODAY







:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

nice score as usual for you saul!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 12:45 AM~12066993
> *AND A GROUP SHOT OF WHAT I PICKED UP TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: im a hater :buttkick:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 12:43 AM~12066981
> *DOME WITH TRU RAY MEDALLIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dawg..... SERIOUS! :banghead:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Kick ass score by the way. I think you sold your soul to the devil to be the Tru Spoke king :worship:


----------



## ferns213

IAM GONNA GO ROB SAUL I KNOW WERE HE LIVES :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 12:55 PM~12070991
> *IAM GONNA GO ROB SAUL I KNOW WERE HE LIVES :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :loco: :machinegun: :buttkick: :guns:  :scrutinize: hno: :rant:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12069535
> *Kick ass score by the way. I think you sold your soul to the devil to be the Tru Spoke king  :worship:
> *


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 02:38 PM~12071387
> *:uh:  :loco:  :biggrin: the hello to the camera while your at it
> *


THERES THINGS CALLED SKI MASKS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

were can i get one :biggrin: ill trade a set of caps for one :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 06:13 PM~12074381
> *were can i get one :biggrin:  ill trade a set of caps for one :cheesy:
> *


Shit, I'll by you a whole case of them! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 5 2008, 07:34 PM~12074613
> *Shit, I'll by you a whole case of them!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2008, 09:53 PM~12043405
> *THE TRU=CLASSICS ARE CLEANING UP PRETTY GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the classics went bye bye :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2008, 03:21 PM~12034340
> *I JUST  PICKED UP ANOTHER SET OF CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS   FRESH OUT OF SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these also went bye bye :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:55 AM~12046662
> *Sale pending....I pick them up this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: he has all 4


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12054025
> *I dont know if you guys remember but a while back I mentioned that I was getting some Tru Ray stickers,well looks like they are FINALLY coming through this weekend.They will be $85 shipped for a set of 4 in the lower 48, all others pay actual shipping.Just giving you fellas a heads up.Postal money orders only
> *


 :0 any medallions


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2008, 08:39 AM~12055922
> *McLeans?
> *


 :nono: TRU RAYS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 4 2008, 09:54 AM~12056568
> *YOURE THE GUY WHO WOULD KNOW!
> 
> the OG  hub should be shaped like a bell,,,,
> *


YUP TRU RAYS HAVE A BELL ALSO MCLEAN BUT ITS ALOT DIFFERENT


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 10:14 PM~12076871
> *:nono: TRU RAYS
> *


I was all confused, I wasn't sure which ones he was taking about


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 08:13 PM~12074381
> *were can i get one :biggrin:  ill trade a set of caps for one :cheesy:
> *


am still rob u....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 10:32 PM~12077154
> *am still rob u....
> *


I WILL TAKE YOUR CLASSICS :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

I'LL SHOOT U B4 U EVEN ENTER MY HOOD LOL


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12077309
> *I'LL SHOOT U B4 U EVEN ENTER MY HOOD LOL
> *


better watch out this fucker has snipers on the roof tops of the apartments!
i ain't joking ether


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 5 2008, 11:50 PM~12077359
> *better watch out this fucker has snipers on the roof tops of the apartments!
> i ain't joking ether
> *


LOL N THEN I GOT MY SKS SO YEA I CAN PRITTY MUTCH HIT ANYTHING FROM A DISTANCE :0


----------



## SAUL

CALMATE PINCHE CARABINA 30 30 QUE TIENES DEL ANO DEL CALDO VALE PA PURA CHINGADA LA RESORTERA QUE TRAIGO TE DESPLUMA MAS RAPIDO TE TU CHINGADO RIFLE CAGADO :0


----------



## ferns213

ITS NOT A 30 30 ITS A YUGO SKS...... AND YEA ITS FROM 59 CUS ITS OL SKOO LIKE ME BUT IT WILL STILL GO MARIO ALMADA ON YOU ASS CABRON LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 10:58 PM~12077456
> *LOL N THEN I GOT MY SKS SO YEA I CAN PRITTY MUTCH HIT ANYTHING FROM A DISTANCE  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:10 PM~12077574
> *ITS NOT A 30 30 ITS A YUGO SKS...... AND YEA ITS FROM 59 CUS ITS OL SKOO LIKE ME BUT IT WILL STILL GO MARIO ALMADA ON YOU ASS CABRON LOL
> *


WHAT YOUR PUTTING YOUR CLASSICS ON YOUR YUGO CAUSE YOUR OLD SCHOOL TAS CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

PINCHE SOBA MANGERAS THE RIFLE IS A YUGO SKS PENDEJO








BABOSO


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:15 PM~12077622
> *PINCHE SOBA MANGERAS THE RIFLE IS A YUGO SKS PENDEJO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABOSO
> *


NO QUE NO SABIAS BAILAR NO MAS TE ASES PENDEJO IVAS BIEN NOMAS QUE SE TE ATRAVESO LA CASCARA DEL PLATANO POR ESO TE CAISTE :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:15 PM~12077622
> *PINCHE SOBA MANGERAS THE RIFLE IS A YUGO SKS PENDEJO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABOSO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
se cayo el pinche joto


----------



## ferns213

THAT LOOKS MORE LIKE U OR STRAY 52 LOL....

MIRA OL SKOO PACHANGA


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 6 2008, 12:17 AM~12077646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> se cayo el pinche joto
> *


Y TU SACATE PINCHE JOTO U AINT OL SKOO GO AWAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 11:19 PM~12077662
> *THAT LOOKS MORE LIKE U OR STRAY 52 LOL....
> 
> MIRA OL SKOO PACHANGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ESTAN BAILANDO EL PIPIRIPAU :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 5 2008, 11:17 PM~12077646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> se cayo el pinche joto
> *


ES EL OL SKOO FERNY BAILANDO CUMBION :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2008, 12:20 AM~12077680
> *ESTAN BAILANDO EL PIPIRIPAU :biggrin:
> *


NO THEY WERE DANCEN TO LOS DINAMICOS LOL


----------



## SAUL

LAS JILGUERILLAS BABOSO


----------



## ferns213

WERE THEY DANCEN THIS ONE???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wr8Q2snrTo


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here is something to go with your old school spokes,chain steering wheels and color bars................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439900


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:scrutinize:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12039511
> *:0
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/882085428.html
> *



Picked them up earlier today. 15X7 rev, soon to be 14X7 rev


----------



## SAUL

NICE COME UP  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 04:44 PM~12093193
> *NICE COME UP   :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ferns213

MIRA GUEY...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 7 2008, 04:42 PM~12093168
> *Picked them up earlier today. 15X7 rev, soon to be 14X7 rev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who re does them?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 06:36 PM~12094589
> *MIRA GUEY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you say buckle! :biggrin: What happened...Saul hit you? :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

YEA I CAN UP ON SUM TRU'S AND SAUL WAS CHASEN ME BEG'N ME TO SELL THEM TO HIM N THAT BABOSO HIT ME :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

Saul has road rage for Tru-Rays :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12095185
> *Saul has road rage for Tru-Rays  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ferns213

YEA IAM SUEING HIM FOR THE WHOLE COLLETION N HIS 66 BUT I'LL BE NICE AND LET HIM KEEP THE MC....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12095193
> *YEA IAM SUEING HIM FOR THE WHOLE COLLETION N HIS 66 BUT I'LL BE NICE AND LET HIM KEEP THE MC....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

I DONT WANNA LEAVE HIM WITH A CAR IT SUCKS NOT HAVEN A CAR SO IAM BE NICE AND LET HIM KEEP HIS MC


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 08:51 PM~12095228
> *I DONT WANNA LEAVE HIM WITH A CAR IT SUCKS NOT HAVEN A CAR SO IAM BE NICE AND LET HIM KEEP HIS MC
> *


WITH THE RIMS ON IT??LOL :0


----------



## ferns213

NO IM NOT THAT NICE........HE BETTER HAVE STOCKS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I JUST CAME UP CLEAN I BOUGHT A SET OF TRU RAY CAPS WITH FLAG MEDALLIONS BRAND NEW AND A SET OF N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS THE DUDE HAD 2 BRAND NEW NEVER MOUNTED 15X8 TRU RAYS HE HAS THEM FOR SALE AND 2 14" 5.20S FOR 15 EA. :0


----------



## SUPREME69

HOW DID I KNOW WHEN I SEEN YOU REPLIED IN THIS TOPIC. THAT YOU WERE GONNA POST SOME SHIT YOU CAME UP ON :biggrin: FRIDAY NIGHT SPECIAL HUH


----------



## ferns213

CABRON SAUL


----------



## SAUL

serious shit the dude gave me the 4 tru ray caps and the 4 tru classic medallions for $40 dollars thats a clean friday night come up :biggrin: i pulled into a cruzin spot in my monte and the this dude comes up to me he tells me a i have something for you i have a set of caps like those with flags you want them i will go get them right now give me $40 bucks i asked him what else you have he started giving me a list of things he has real cool guy :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12096585
> *serious shit the dude gave me the 4 tru ray caps and the 4 tru classic medallions for $40 dollars thats a clean friday night come up :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ABOUT THE 5.20S?


----------



## ferns213

PINCHE SAUL TAS CABRON.....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12096609
> *PINCHE SAUL TAS CABRON.....
> *



SEE FUCKER THEY COULD HAVE BEEN YOURS BUT YOU WERE IN THE MAG TOPIC TRYING TO FIND PORN. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

OH WELL I'LL ROB HIS ASS...... :machinegun:


----------



## SAUL

i will be picking up those 5.20s i think hoppin62 wants the 2 n.o.s tru rays


----------



## SAUL

the only bad thing is one of the tru ray caps got over spray  but i will find something to clean it with :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 10:40 PM~12096685
> *i will be picking up those 5.20s i think hoppin62 wants the 2 n.o.s tru rays
> *


----------



## ferns213

MAN AM SO ROB UR ASS FOO LOL









STICK'M UP SUCKA!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

:0 limpiate las unas las traes llenas de caca :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2008, 11:55 PM~12096814
> *:0  limpiate las unas las traes llenas de caca :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## ferns213

TE VAS A CAGAR TU CABRON :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

heres the 15x8


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2008, 01:01 AM~12096862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SIGENE CABRON....
LOOK AT MY COLLETION OF WHAT IAM USE TO TAKE YOUR COLLETION :0


----------



## SAUL

:tongue: hno: :loco: :rant: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 8 2008, 12:04 AM~12096884
> *SIGENE CABRON....
> LOOK AT MY COLLETION OF WHAT IAM USE TO TAKE YOUR COLLETION :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuanto por la san marcos o la colcha


----------



## ferns213

LOL CABRON WELL I GOT THEM FOR 45 ALL DAY LONG...... LOL


----------



## SAUL

:0 me estas robando cabron en los callejones valen 30


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2008, 01:19 AM~12096964
> *:0  me estas robando cabron en los callejones valen 30
> *


MAN EN LO QUE U DRIVE THERE AND PARK N WALK AROUND AND FIND THEM N THEN HUSL THEM TO MUTCH TROUBLE....I GOT THEM FOR 45 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

is that shipped to 91505 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

CABRON U CANT SEE THEM LIKE THAT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

CAR WASH????


----------



## SAUL

:yes: :yes:


----------



## ferns213

MAN I WANT MY GLASSHOUSE OUT ALREADY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

TE PICKA LA COLA POR ANDAR EN EL VERDAD :biggrin: CON SUS NEW CHANCLAS


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2008, 12:30 AM~12097044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12096884
> *SIGENE CABRON....
> LOOK AT MY COLLETION OF WHAT IAM USE TO TAKE YOUR COLLETION :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No need to dirty your toys, I will let you use my shit if you give me half of the caps you jack from Saul! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

We will even give a set to ACCESSORYFREAK if he's the lookout!


----------



## hoppin62

And a set to Stray52 if he's the driver!


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: there no need for violence i give up
















:cheesy: j/k bring your toys


----------



## hoppin62

Wait!, I forgot one.....Supreme69 needs Tru-Classic medallions! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i have a couple sets of those


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 12:54 PM~12098998
> *No need to dirty your toys, I will let you use my shit if you give me half of the caps you jack from Saul! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, SAUL


----------



## hoppin62

Saul, you can keep your caps homie......I just came up on another Boman colorbar! :0 :0 :biggrin: Just like the black one!!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 05:59 PM~12100386
> *Saul, you can keep your caps homie......I just came up on another Boman colorbar!  :0  :0  :biggrin:  Just like the black one!!
> *


 :0 post pic you lucky dog!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 04:59 PM~12100386
> *Saul, you can keep your caps homie......I just came up on another Boman colorbar!  :0  :0  :biggrin:  Just like the black one!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 04:59 PM~12100386
> *Saul, you can keep your caps homie......I just came up on another Boman colorbar!  :0  :0  :biggrin:  Just like the black one!!
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 8 2008, 04:01 PM~12100395
> *:0 post pic you lucky dog!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was being neglected so I gave it a good home!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 11:21 AM~12099157
> *Wait!, I forgot one.....Supreme69 needs Tru-Classic medallions!  :biggrin:
> *



ILL TIE HIM UP AND BRING THE POTATO SO THERES NO NOISE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was going to send you some tru classic medallions for christmas but now that i see your part of the plan you aint getting nothing


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 11:56 AM~12099014
> *And a set to Stray52 if he's the driver!
> *


im in when is it going down!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2008, 08:39 PM~12102196
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was going to send you some tru classic medallions for christmas but now that i see your part of the plan you aint getting nothing
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: i swear someone hacked into my account and put that response. it wasnt me i swear, i got your back Saul you can trust me :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 08:14 PM~12101714
> *It was being neglected so I gave it a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that will look good in my 52 whats up sammy? whats the ticket?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12103191
> *that will look good in my 52 whats up sammy? whats the ticket?
> *


sorry, not for sale but I would trade for a different style boman


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SAUL

so i was driving yesterday back home from having breakfast and i stop at a light as i was looking around waiting for the light i spotted a car that was covered and noticed it had wire wheels it looked like a corvette it had tru rays on it :cheesy: i could only see one side of the car in the front it was missing the cap but the back had a dome cap with tru ray medallion i couldnt go ask if they would sell them because the place was closed but today after work i went and asked the owner of the place i told him i needed the caps he told me sure :cheesy: no problem how much would you give me i didnt want to call a price so i let him give me his price for all 3 caps and it was a real good price only 2 have medallions the one that doesnt is pretty rough but it can work for a spare he also aked me if i wanted the rims he said i will sell them for cheap


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2008, 06:44 PM~12117097
> *so i was driving yesterday back home from having breakfast and i stop at a light as i was looking around waiting for the light i spotted a car that was covered and noticed it had wire wheels it looked like a corvette it had tru rays on it :cheesy:  i could only see one side of the car in the front it was missing the cap but the back had a dome cap with tru ray medallion i couldnt go ask if they would sell them because the place was closed but today after work i went and asked the owner of the place i told him i needed the caps he told me sure :cheesy:  no problem how much would you give me i didnt want to call a price so i let him give me his price for all 3 caps and it was a real good price only 2 have medallions the one that doesnt is pretty rough but it can work for a spare he also aked me if i wanted the rims he said i  will sell them for cheap
> *


tru spoke stalker,lol


----------



## SAUL

:no: :nono: they follow me :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

here they are the ones i picked up today:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2008, 06:24 PM~12117536
> *here they are  the ones i picked up today:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 10 2008, 07:26 PM~12117551
> *
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Does anybody know what movie these glass houses are from at 0:05?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPmPPyMSHAU


----------



## SAUL

NEW PICTURE OF THE COLLECTION COMING TOMORROW


----------



## SAUL

THIS ONE IS FOR CONRAD A.K.A GOLD RUSH :0







:biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

Uh? Tru=Spoke Parts Dept picture maybe


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up Conrad?


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2008, 05:26 AM~12120562
> *Does anybody know what movie these glass houses are from at 0:05?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPmPPyMSHAU
> *





Looks like an old Movie called "The Lowrider" using alot of Imperials cars including Gypsy Rose


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2008, 06:26 AM~12121340
> *whats up Conrad?
> *




Supp! Jaime :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

Here you go Jaime this is a picture clip from the movie same shot :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 10 2008, 11:27 PM~12121348
> *Looks like an old Movie called "The Lowrider" using alot of Imperials cars including Gypsy Rose
> *


orale,the rest of the movie features my varrio........ :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks Conrad!


----------



## gold rush

If you find it Dub that bitch for me Jaime


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12121499
> *If you find it Dud that bitch for me Jaime
> *


for sure ese.......


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 10 2008, 11:24 PM~12121325
> *Uh?  Tru=Spoke Parts Dept picture maybe
> *


que ondas conrad? whats up with that pinto you were going to pick up?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

100 pages of OG wire spokes :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12121558
> *100 pages of OG wire spokes :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 11 2008, 06:48 AM~12121532
> *que ondas conrad? whats up with that pinto you were going to pick up?
> *





Still Workin on it Brotha  Aint got nowhere to put her right now :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:0 a pinto huh?

Reminds me of the flaked out green one that used to post up on Hollywood back in the days. There used to be a blue one local too. I always wanted to get sick on a gremlin  

PICS PLEASE!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 11 2008, 12:24 AM~12121325
> *Uh?  Tru=Spoke Parts Dept picture maybe
> *


Que onda, Conrad? I'll try to stop by this week. I'll holla at you when I'll be stopping by.
Eazy


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12121830
> *:0 a pinto huh?
> 
> Reminds me of the flaked out green one that used to post up on Hollywood back in the days. There used to be a blue one local too. I always wanted to get sick on a gremlin
> 
> PICS PLEASE!
> *



:0 i wouldnt mind a pacer with rockets and 5.20s :cheesy:


----------



## gold rush

Wait till you guys see this pinto :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, gold rush

What cracking C?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 11 2008, 04:21 PM~12127727
> *Wait till you guys see this pinto :biggrin:
> *


hatchback??


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN SAUL YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD WITH THE OMEN. THIS THE 2ND 69 I HAD EVER SEEN. THE FIRST BEING MY SISTERS DADS. AFTER THAT I WAS HOOKED ON GETTING ONE. I HAVE THE SAME LAYOUT THAT I USE AS MY INSPIRATION. NOW ALL I GOTTA DO IS GET SOME CLASSICS...IM DROPPING THE SUPREMES


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 8 2008, 09:14 PM~12101714
> *It was being neglected so I gave it a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK MAN, I'LL SLEEP WITH IT.  I KNOW A NICE 67 RIVI WHO WANTS IT REAL BAD...HEHEHEHE


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 11 2008, 10:11 PM~12130593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 09:46 PM~12131122
> *DAMN SAUL YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD WITH THE OMEN. THIS THE 2ND 69 I HAD EVER SEEN. THE FIRST BEING MY SISTERS DADS. AFTER THAT I WAS HOOKED ON GETTING ONE. I HAVE THE SAME LAYOUT THAT I USE AS MY INSPIRATION. NOW ALL I GOTTA DO IS GET SOME CLASSICS...IM DROPPING THE SUPREMES
> *


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2008, 09:46 PM~12131122
> *DAMN SAUL YOU HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD WITH THE OMEN. THIS THE 2ND 69 I HAD EVER SEEN. THE FIRST BEING MY SISTERS DADS. AFTER THAT I WAS HOOKED ON GETTING ONE. I HAVE THE SAME LAYOUT THAT I USE AS MY INSPIRATION. NOW ALL I GOTTA DO IS GET SOME CLASSICS...IM DROPPING THE SUPREMES
> *


i got a set of 14x7 reverse supreames sitting in my kids bedroom! im just waiting for a my next 69!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2008, 08:48 PM~12131154
> *FUCK MAN, I'LL SLEEP WITH IT.
> *


That my friend would be molesting it! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 12 2008, 12:40 AM~12132477
> *i got a set of 14x7 reverse supreames sitting in my kids bedroom! im just waiting for a my next 69!!
> *


Q VO


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 11 2008, 11:49 PM~12132559
> *That my friend would be molesting it! :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 11 2008, 11:53 PM~12132590
> *Q VO
> *


que ondas ferny? what up with your ranfla?


----------



## ferns213

WHAT THE CIVIC?????


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 12 2008, 11:18 AM~12135223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SAUL

X2


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 12 2008, 12:18 PM~12135223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OHH SHIIIIT..............


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 11 2008, 12:50 AM~12121558
> *100 pages of OG wire spokes :biggrin:
> *



85 pages are all SAUL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 1 2008, 11:32 AM~12033069
> *8" worth of meat!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL...thats all I ever ran back in the day....14X8


----------



## oldskool 67

I got these plastic sleeves with cardboard inserts to store all my old mags. I took 3 boxes of Lowrider magazines down from the rafters in my garage thinking I could put em all in these sleeves. It took me from 9pm until 2am just to put about 20 of them in sleeves cause every one I picked up I spent 15-20 minutes skiming thru it. I've been collecting these since the late 1970's. I finally gave up at 2am, put em back in the boxes and back in the garage. I think I need to take a whole day off just to do this. I can't get enough of this old skool stuff!!!!  








Lowriders, Q-Vo, Firme and few others!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 12 2008, 07:15 PM~12140234
> *BEAUTIFUL...thats all I ever ran back in the day....14X8
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2008, 10:39 PM~12141974
> *I got these plastic sleeves with cardboard inserts to store all my old mags. I took 3 boxes of Lowrider magazines down from the rafters in my garage thinking I could put em all in these sleeves. It took me from 9pm until 2am just to put about 20 of them in sleeves cause every one I picked up I spent 15-20 minutes skiming thru it. I've been collecting these since the late 1970's. I finally gave up at 2am, put em back in the boxes and back in the garage. I think I need to take a whole day off just to do this. I can't get enough of this old skool stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriders, Q-Vo, Firme and few others!
> *


I do the same shit when I go through my mags looking for one and end up looking at all of them for hours................


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2008, 10:39 PM~12141974
> *I got these plastic sleeves with cardboard inserts to store all my old mags. I took 3 boxes of Lowrider magazines down from the rafters in my garage thinking I could put em all in these sleeves. It took me from 9pm until 2am just to put about 20 of them in sleeves cause every one I picked up I spent 15-20 minutes skiming thru it. I've been collecting these since the late 1970's. I finally gave up at 2am, put em back in the boxes and back in the garage. I think I need to take a whole day off just to do this. I can't get enough of this old skool stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriders, Q-Vo, Firme and few others!
> *


 :0 get back at me david


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 13 2008, 05:39 AM~12141974
> *I got these plastic sleeves with cardboard inserts to store all my old mags. I took 3 boxes of Lowrider magazines down from the rafters in my garage thinking I could put em all in these sleeves. It took me from 9pm until 2am just to put about 20 of them in sleeves cause every one I picked up I spent 15-20 minutes skiming thru it. I've been collecting these since the late 1970's. I finally gave up at 2am, put em back in the boxes and back in the garage. I think I need to take a whole day off just to do this. I can't get enough of this old skool stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriders, Q-Vo, Firme and few others!
> *





I guess its just a sickness or a bad addiction cause I do the same dam thing every time :yes:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 12 2008, 03:43 AM~12133185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are clean :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2008, 10:39 PM~12141974
> *I got these plastic sleeves with cardboard inserts to store all my old mags. I took 3 boxes of Lowrider magazines down from the rafters in my garage thinking I could put em all in these sleeves. It took me from 9pm until 2am just to put about 20 of them in sleeves cause every one I picked up I spent 15-20 minutes skiming thru it. I've been collecting these since the late 1970's. I finally gave up at 2am, put em back in the boxes and back in the garage. I think I need to take a whole day off just to do this. I can't get enough of this old skool stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriders, Q-Vo, Firme and few others!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOU COULD TAKE A WEEK VACATION AND YOU WONT BE DONE!

YOU GOING TO BARRET JANCTION


----------



## ferns213




----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 13 2008, 02:24 PM~12147506
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU COULD TAKE A WEEK VACATION AND YOU WONT BE DONE!
> 
> YOU GOING TO BARRET JANCTION
> *


you're right, I've been lookin at these mags since I was a kid and I still can't get enough.

Yeah, I'll be cruising to Barret Junction, are you going?


----------



## SAUL

PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA :0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

RANGER ON TRU RAYS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2008, 10:37 PM~12152007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT IN MEX?????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2008, 09:15 PM~12151678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 13 2008, 11:18 PM~12153193
> *IS THAT IN MEX?????
> *


TIJUAS


----------



## ferns213

LOL I SAW THE PLACASO DEL PRI LOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2008, 11:24 PM~12153227
> *TIJUAS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:25 PM~12153235
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac

[/quote]
HA, that's my sister in the back sitting in the middle  Anyone have old pics of LADIES PRIDE cc San Diego??? :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 14 2008, 08:48 AM~12155451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA, that's my sister in the back sitting in the middle
> *


:0


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## ferns213

WAS APP HOMES


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love that shit right there...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12163052


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2008, 07:50 PM~12160803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Mcleans?


----------



## SAUL

:yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looking for some 15x7" or 8" Trurays Standars but NOT lip lace


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 15 2008, 12:50 AM~12163199
> *looking for some 15x7" or 8" Trurays Standars but NOT lip lace
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 15 2008, 04:01 PM~12166321
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Anyone have any Tru Classic stickers or medallions they are willing to sell or part with please get at me!!

Thanks


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 15 2008, 06:35 PM~12167223
> *Anyone have any Tru Classic stickers or medallions they are willing to sell or part with please get at me!!
> 
> Thanks
> *


i thought you said you were calling it quits and getting rid of everything  

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 15 2008, 08:09 PM~12167454
> *i thought you said you were calling it quits and getting rid of everything
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I came across a 70 monte that has some Tru Classics on it and needs new stickers..Now i'm wishing i never up mine to Saul but thats my luck...

I've got everything i've wanted so i will be listing things shortly i just want them as complete as possible...


----------



## SAUL

:0 TRU RAYS WITH DOME CAPS AND MEDALLIONS TOO BAD THERE IN FLORIDA  http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/912392807.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 17 2008, 10:41 PM~12187276
> *:0 TRU RAYS WITH DOME CAPS AND MEDALLIONS TOO BAD THERE IN FLORIDA  http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/912392807.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 PM~12197537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Zappo90744




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2008, 10:39 PM~12197737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVIN THE CD HOLDER ON THE PASSENGER SEAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12197726
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC SAUL


----------



## 65_impalow

trade whole lot 4 a clean complete set of classics

15x7standard

















15x8standard

















14x7reverse

















lot of 7 tru's


----------



## SAUL

PM SENT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:57 PM~12207743
> *LOVIN THE CD HOLDER ON THE PASSENGER SEAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: As soon as i saw this flik I knew the CD case was gonna be a point of interest.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 18 2008, 11:39 PM~12197737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2008, 01:44 PM~12211843
> *PM SENT
> *


replied


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2008, 10:15 PM~12151678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 20 2008, 01:58 PM~12211975
> *:roflmao: As soon as i saw this flik I knew the CD case was gonna be a point of interest.
> *


hey rick i couldnt resist homie!lol, hey call me when you get a minute or pm me


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 20 2008, 06:55 PM~12214531
> *hey rick i couldnt resist homie!lol, hey call me when you get a minute or pm me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

Q VO GUEY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217380
> *Q VO GUEY
> *


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12217388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U WANNA START CABRON.....


PAAAAAAAAAAAALO OLD SCHOOL BITCH SLAP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

STRAY 52 QUEMANDO A MEAN CHANCLA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

PARA STRAY 52


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: :biggrin: he is going to be happy when he finds out it made it to layitlow :0


----------



## ferns213




----------



## SAUL

no seas culero con tu primo stray52 respetalo cabron :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2008, 12:16 AM~12217596
> *no seas culero con tu primo stray52 respetalo cabron :biggrin:
> *


COMO QUE............NO


----------



## SAUL

you going to be home tomorrow i want to go see your chinas :0


----------



## ferns213

FUCK U........


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2008, 11:42 PM~12217857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

SINCE FERNS WANTS TO RUIN THE THREAD HERES A PIC THAT WILL HUSH HIM UP FOR AWHILE. LET THIS BE A REMINDER...DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J.K FERNS


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213

cabrones.......DAMN RIC FOR MAKEN THAT PIC


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 21 2008, 09:06 PM~12225962
> *SINCE FERNS WANTS TO RUIN THE THREAD HERES A PIC THAT WILL HUSH HIM UP FOR AWHILE. LET THIS BE A REMINDER...DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J.K FERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SEXY!!!! :barf: 








jk :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

rick you comming down to our cruise night today????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Sorry I couldnt make it this time.... how did it go? POST PICS! I wanted to go badly too but I need to get some stuyff squared away on the Imp before I can drive it that far. I want accumulators and a y bone but I NEED a telescopic shaft and HD carrier bearring.

I hope you guys had a great turn out.


----------



## SAUL

yeah it was cool i didnt take pictures stray did he might post them today


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 10:54 AM~12235222
> *yeah it was cool i didnt take pictures stray did he might post them today
> *


saul did you see my partners 50 merc there?? its siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 23 2008, 10:26 PM~12239648
> *saul did you see my partners 50 merc there?? its siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :biggrin:
> *


the blue one with flames :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 10:38 PM~12239747
> *the blue one with flames  :0
> *


thats the one!! :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

BUMP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 25 2008, 01:11 PM~12254811
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT & Happy Thanksgiving homies!!!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

:0







:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12270932
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


MY X-MAS GIFT?? LOL :0


----------



## SAUL

:0







:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 09:51 PM~12271002
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Are those Supreme69's christmas gifts? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 26 2008, 10:56 PM~12271062
> *Are those Supreme69's christmas gifts?  :biggrin:
> *


Was not no more he was part of the assault team that was supposed to come and take my stash so he dont get nothing no more but your my friend pm me your info so i can ship them to you :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 i wonder whos wheels these are :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

Old School


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:00 PM~12271107
> *Was not no more he was part of the assault team that was supposed to come and take my stash so he dont get nothing no more but your my friend pm me your info so i can ship them to you :biggrin:
> *


yeah! i'm glad i'm not part of that team ...  ... when can I pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

can i get on the xmas list??? hahhaa


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 27 2008, 01:44 AM~12272263
> *yeah! i'm glad i'm not part of that team ...   ...  when can I pick them up  :biggrin:
> *



Well put me on the list as well. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 27 2008, 09:55 AM~12274699
> *Well  put me on the list as well. :biggrin:
> *


What up EZ :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 27 2008, 12:44 AM~12272263
> *yeah! i'm glad i'm not part of that team ...   ...  when can I pick them up  :biggrin:
> *


right now i also have a set wrapped for EZ


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 01:07 PM~12275353
> *right now i also have a set wrapped for EZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 27 2008, 12:09 PM~12274811
> *What up EZ :wave:
> *


Just getting ready to hook up some turkey a little later today.
Hope you all have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12270932
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


omg........... :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 27 2008, 12:21 PM~12275948
> *Just getting ready to hook up some turkey a little later today.
> Hope you all have a good Thanksgiving!
> *


Likewise


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Nov 26 2008, 09:56 PM~12271062-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Supreme69's christmas gifts?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 10:00 PM~12271107
> *Was not no more he was part of the assault team that was supposed to come and take my stash so he dont get nothing no more but your my friend pm me your info so i can ship them to you :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Nov 26 2008, 11:44 PM~12272263
> *yeah! i'm glad i'm not part of that team ...   ...  when can I pick them up  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: werent you the instigator of all that drama? saul dont listen to him, it was all his idea. he told me if i didnt go along he wouldnt sell me his trus. i was looking out for my best interest :biggrin: 


ON ANOTHER NOTE IM WILLING TO TRADE A TRU RAY MEDALLION FOR A TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION SO I CAN COMPLETE MY 1 SET. IF ANYONE HAS A SPARE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin: HAPPY Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 27 2008, 09:08 PM~12278640
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :angry: werent you the instigator of all that drama? saul dont listen to him, it was all his idea. he told me if i didnt go along he wouldnt sell me his trus. i was looking out for my best interest :biggrin:
> ON ANOTHER NOTE IM WILLING TO TRADE A TRU RAY MEDALLION FOR A TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION SO I CAN COMPLETE MY 1 SET. IF ANYONE HAS A SPARE LET ME KNOW
> *


are you willing to take the lyeing detector test :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:44 PM~12279601
> *are you willing to take the lyeing detector test  :scrutinize:
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I need 1 Tru Classic cap....got stuff to trade or cash--Hit me up!...


----------



## Firefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...37677&viewitem=


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 28 2008, 07:50 AM~12280450
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...37677&viewitem=
> *


----------



## Firefly




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 28 2008, 07:50 AM~12280450
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...37677&viewitem=
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:44 PM~12279601
> *are you willing to take the lyeing detector test  :scrutinize:
> *



YES!!!


----------



## SAUL

ok tomorrow


----------



## HustlerSpank

hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 28 2008, 06:19 PM~12283400
> *ok tomorrow
> *


TOMORROW LONG BEACH!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 29 2008, 10:01 PM~12291712
> *TOMORROW LONG BEACH!
> *


ooohh yeah im already here in line black friday status waiting for the gate to open :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 27 2008, 12:06 AM~12271190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2008, 10:25 PM~12291940
> *ooohh yeah im already here in line black friday status waiting for the gate to open :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

damm its cold over here in long beach :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Long Beach cold my ass-pull your pants up and be a man..You ought to come to NY....i have to scrape ice off my windows every morning...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2008, 05:36 AM~12293359
> *damm its cold over here in long beach :biggrin:
> *


AND ALL THE TRU RAY AND CLASSIC CAPS YOU BOUGHT ARE PROBABLY FREEZING IN YOUR HANDS. :0


----------



## SAUL

just got back there wasnt anything good :angry: o well next sunday pomona :cheesy:


----------



## Corndaddy

POMONA WAS CANCELLED! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 30 2008, 07:22 PM~12297135
> *POMONA WAS CANCELLED!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 30 2008, 07:22 PM~12297135
> *POMONA WAS CANCELLED!  :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR CAR WITH THE NEW CAPS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:0


----------



## touchdowntodd

here they are .. 14x7 standards... 

7-7-80 birth day.. 

no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dont seperate the caps & rims dog....i know the sharks are circling..lolol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 08:42 PM~12318353
> *here they are .. 14x7 standards...
> 
> 7-7-80 birth day..
> 
> no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS!! NICE FIND!! :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 2 2008, 09:04 PM~12318651
> *Dont seperate the caps & rims dog....i know the sharks are circling..lolol
> *


for reals homie, no worries.. 

these will get cleaned, and even restored if needed after the cleanin!

i fucking LOVE EM! and i wont seperate, already been offered NICE cash and turned it down!


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 1 2008, 07:32 PM~12306479
> *POST PICS OF YOUR CAR WITH THE NEW CAPS
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:15 PM~12318805
> *CONGRATS!! NICE FIND!! :thumbsup:
> *


  limon y tapatio...

:banghead: sorry, wrong reply to.. :biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 08:42 PM~12318353
> *here they are .. 14x7 standards...
> 
> 7-7-80 birth day..
> 
> no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  limon y tapatio...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Dec 2 2008, 10:24 PM~12319759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

been offered $800 for em as tehy sit, pretty nuts... 

if someone wants em bad enough, 

i figure ill take $1000 or so for em HAHAHHAHAHA.... 

or goooood wheel trades..might as well set a crazy price to avoid more pm's


----------



## touchdowntodd

my new favorite pic... 

one wheel, 15 seconds cleaning..


----------



## R0L0

I HAVE 4 NOS SETS OF TRU SPOKE 3 WING KNOCK OFFS MAKE OFFERS


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 09:23 AM~12322783
> *my new favorite pic...
> 
> one wheel, 15 seconds cleaning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I rarely comment on here that much but DAMN!

nice


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 09:23 AM~12322783
> *my new favorite pic...
> 
> one wheel, 15 seconds cleaning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these going on a bomb?


----------



## touchdowntodd

goin on a 64 galaxie convert that doesnt fit reverses.. 

unless they sell or trade ;0)


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 09:23 AM~12322783
> *my new favorite pic...
> 
> one wheel, 15 seconds cleaning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah, that one cleaned up NICE

the other will as well

just worried about thsoe 2 rough ones.. 

seems like ill just sell em anyways if someone wants to pay a decent price,. not a grand hahaha, i was just fuckin around.. 

the wife doesnt like em, so im not gonna run em

anyone need a set for reasonable? or just to get the caps!?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I say clean them all and get what you can for them, I am sure you will be able to trade for Zeniths or at least make most of the cash to buy them.


----------



## touchdowntodd

im gonna try the lemon deal and see how they come out

worst case senario is i stash em away for a while til the wife lets em on the car hahaa

i would like one side supremes, one side these, but she is AGAINST that.. i rolled a car like that back in the day,... all golds one side, all chromes the other.. i like the car lookin different from both sides

am i nuts???????


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 12:54 PM~12325052
> *yeah, that one cleaned up NICE
> 
> the other will as well
> 
> just worried about thsoe 2 rough ones..
> 
> seems like ill just sell em anyways if someone wants to pay a decent price,. not a grand hahaha, i was just fuckin around..
> 
> the wife doesnt like em, so im not gonna run em
> 
> anyone need a set for reasonable? or just to get the caps!?
> *


  I say sell the wife before the rims!!....................................
















J/K!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2008, 03:31 PM~12325943
> *  I say sell the wife before the rims!!....................................
> J/K!! :biggrin:
> *


id agree, but the wife is wearin 12k on her finger, so no sellin her over wheels! hahaha...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 02:47 PM~12326085
> *id agree, but the wife is wearin 12k on her finger, so no sellin her over wheels! hahaha...
> *


Baller!! :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2008, 04:08 PM~12326255
> *Baller!!  :0
> *


no baller, i live paycheck to paycheck... 

that being said, im Italian, and wedding rings are a big thing to us atleast around here and in my family.. ill be payin it off for the next 2 years still.. 

she is worth 10 times that.. SEIROUSLY


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 05:47 PM~12326085
> *id agree, but the wife is wearin 12k on her finger, so no sellin her over wheels! hahaha...
> *


 :0 so thats why your tryin sell all your wheels to me, gotta pay off that ring :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ill sell u all of em homie! 

tried to sell youthose slots for like $50, but you didnt need em!


----------



## spikekid999

ya, i dont care for slots though either


----------



## touchdowntodd

i know, didnt hurt to offer em though


----------



## spikekid999

ya, cant sell em if you dont offer em


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 3 2008, 03:31 PM~12325943
> *  I say sell the wife before the rims!!....................................
> J/K!! :biggrin:
> *


X520


----------



## touchdowntodd

new possible idea.. 

any got 2 14x7 reverse classics, no caps for sale? 

i acn fit reverse up front i believe.. 

either way, these need to end up on a car!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 3 2008, 01:54 PM~12325052
> *yeah, that one cleaned up NICE
> 
> the other will as well
> 
> just worried about thsoe 2 rough ones..
> 
> seems like ill just sell em anyways if someone wants to pay a decent price,. not a grand hahaha, i was just fuckin around..
> 
> the wife doesnt like em, so im not gonna run em
> 
> anyone need a set for reasonable? or just to get the caps!?
> *


weres the dirty rat he will buy them


----------



## spikekid999

already got dibs on em :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 3 2008, 09:49 PM~12329293
> *weres the dirty rat he will buy them
> *


As Smokey would say....And you know this,,,,MANG!!

We talked lastnight about them...Get at me Todd!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 4 2008, 03:03 AM~12327199
> *new possible idea..
> 
> any got 2 14x7 reverse classics, no caps for sale?
> 
> i acn fit reverse up front i believe..
> 
> either way, these need to end up on a car!
> *


Can't you shorten the rearend on that car? That's cheaper than 2 wheels and you can run all reverse wheels :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

true i could narrow it... 

worried about how the airbag shit will fit after that.. yeah i said it, airbags.. this is a cruiser and my wife needs to be able to drive it to. end of story...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL GET AT ME 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS, MINT CONDITION!!!! MINT!!! LMK HOMIE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Like he needs anymore...lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

no doubt, give hte other homies a chance! 

Eryk could REALLY use em!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 4 2008, 05:04 PM~12337847
> *SAUL GET AT ME 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS, MINT CONDITION!!!! MINT!!! LMK HOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

> no doubt, give hte other homies a chance!
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: x's61


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE THESE FOR SALE ONLY FOR THIS WEEKEND IF THEY DONT SELL AM KEEPING THEM NO LAYAWAY PLANS OR NO BS IF YOU DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO SPEND FOR THESE DONT EVEN CONTACT ME AM TRYING TO MAKE IT SIMPLE AM SURE EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS WHAT THERE WORTH SO PM ME SOME GOOD OFFERS TRU RAY MEDALLIONS WITH DOME CAPS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:08 PM~12349813
> *I HAVE THESE FOR SALE ONLY FOR THIS WEEKEND IF THEY DONT SELL AM KEEPING THEM NO LAYAWAY PLANS OR NO BS IF YOU DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO SPEND FOR THESE DONT EVEN CONTACT ME AM TRYING TO MAKE IT SIMPLE AM SURE EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS WHAT THERE WORTH SO PM ME SOME GOOD OFFERS TRU RAY MEDALLIONS WITH DOME CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:08 PM~12349813
> *I HAVE THESE FOR SALE ONLY FOR THIS WEEKEND IF THEY DONT SELL AM KEEPING THEM NO LAYAWAY PLANS OR NO BS IF YOU DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO SPEND FOR THESE DONT EVEN CONTACT ME AM TRYING TO MAKE IT SIMPLE AM SURE EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS WHAT THERE WORTH SO PM ME SOME GOOD OFFERS TRU RAY MEDALLIONS WITH DOME CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 


one day.... (tear)


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 6 2008, 06:54 PM~12355900
> *
> one day.... (tear)
> *


That's what I say about my '62


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 6 2008, 10:01 PM~12356980
> *That's what I say about my '62
> *


o.g color bar repair :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

anybody have an extra donut wheel they are willing to part with??

send me a pm


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12364805
> *anybody have an extra donut wheel they are willing to part with??
> 
> send me a pm
> *


HOPPIN 62 IS YOUR MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2008, 06:56 PM~12371783
> *HOPPIN 62 IS YOUR MAN :biggrin:
> *


I should say or mean--white 'donut' steering wheel.


----------



## ferns213

EY GUEY HAVE U FOUND ANY CAPS FOR HOTWHEELS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12391856
> *EY GUEY HAVE U FOUND ANY CAPS FOR HOTWHEELS
> *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 2 2008, 09:42 PM~12318353
> *here they are .. 14x7 standards...
> 
> 7-7-80 birth day..
> 
> no cleanup done yet.. caps all mint, 2 wheels REALLY clean, 2 need hard dips in the lemon crap... seals are like new, no marks that they were ever installed! just stored in the garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ''lemon dip''? i've never heard of it. whats the trick?


----------



## SAUL

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lemon crap add more lemons make sure theres no seeds


----------



## SAUL

before the lemon







after the lemon







make sure to use the yellow lemons not limes


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

DO YOU SCRUB THEM WITH THEM LEMON PEELS :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:nono: sand paper very fine grit


----------



## SAUL

:wave: AZTEC WARRIOR


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 10 2008, 10:14 PM~12396125
> *SAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!
> *


que onda loko :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 10 2008, 07:34 PM~12394816
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lemon crap add more lemons make sure theres no seeds
> *


 :uh: Uh-Oh ... here we go!!!


----------



## SAUL

:yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

~O.G. colorbar repair headquarters~
Tru-Spokes, Colorbars, Reverbs, Chain steering wheel, Sanco blinds....What's next..........maybe I should finish my ride!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i like that  maybe we should start an accessories only club....no car involved :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 10 2008, 10:42 PM~12394931
> *before the lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to use the yellow lemons not limes
> *



:0 damn those look good 

what did you use :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 10 2008, 11:09 PM~12397241
> *~O.G. colorbar repair headquarters~
> Tru-Spokes, Colorbars, Reverbs, Chain steering wheel, Sanco blinds....What's next..........maybe I should finish my ride!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i like that   maybe we should start an accessories only club....no car involved :biggrin:
> *


I disagree ... I think you should at least have a rust bucket so that you can have hope of one day putting your accessories on that rust bucket!  
did you get my PM?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:32 PM~9857177
> *TRU CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Dec 11 2008, 12:09 AM~12397241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ~O.G. colorbar repair headquarters~
> Tru-Spokes, Colorbars, Reverbs, Chain steering wheel, Sanco blinds....What's next..........maybe I should finish my ride!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i like that   maybe we should start an accessories only club....no car involved :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Dec 11 2008, 02:21 AM~12398085
> *I disagree ... I think you should at least have a rust bucket so that you can have hope of one day putting your accessories on that rust  bucket!
> did you get my PM?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Can guys with running cars join too :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12403187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Can guys with running cars join too  :biggrin:
> *


You can be the president! :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 11 2008, 07:27 PM~12404846
> *You can be the president!  :0
> *


PREZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Dec 11 2008, 01:21 AM~12398085-->
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree ... I think you should at least have a rust bucket so that you can have hope of one day putting your accessories on that rust  bucket!
> did you get my PM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well mines not a rust bucket.....but a disaster waiting to be put back together like new orleans :biggrin:
> 
> no...about the colorbars????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12403187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Can guys with running cars join too  :biggrin:
> *


sure with a name like accessoryfreak


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2008, 04:48 PM~12428256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: right click save...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 10 2008, 09:34 PM~12394816
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lemon crap add more lemons make sure theres no seeds
> *


fuckin lemon juice? thats it? i have a feeling your pulling my leg man?


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 14 2008, 03:48 PM~12428256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

N.O.S 15X8 TRU RAYS NEVER SEEN A TIRE BRAND NEW


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 AM~12452832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:around:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 AM~12452829
> *N.O.S 15X8 TRU RAYS NEVER SEEN A TIRE BRAND NEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE HOW MUCH?


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 14 2008, 08:59 PM~12430599
> *fuckin lemon juice? thats it?  i have a feeling your pulling my leg man?
> *


watch out he might pull something else!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 18 2008, 10:41 AM~12465338
> *watch out he might pull something else!!!
> *


 :uh: 
:twak:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 18 2008, 11:41 AM~12465338
> *watch out he might pull something else!!!
> *


HE WILL DO IT TO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 18 2008, 09:41 AM~12465338
> *watch out he might pull something else!!!
> *


 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 18 2008, 04:27 PM~12468209
> *:0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 04:43 PM~12468862
> *:angry:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
hno: hno: 
:rant: :guns: :burn:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 18 2008, 08:23 PM~12470367
> *:0  :0  :0
> hno:  hno:
> :rant:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :nosad: :loco: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 09:57 PM~12471432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


ALL RIGHT SAUL, PM A PRICE IMMEDIATELY


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

15X8 OR NOT THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL WHEEL. I WOULD BE SO BRAVE TO MOUNT THOSE ON MY RIDE.


----------



## SAUL

THANKS SUPREME YEAH THEY ARE NICE TOO BAD THERE 15X8  THEY ARE BRAND NEW THEY JUST SAT FOR YEARS THIS GUY THAT HAD A CORVETTE HAD THEM PUT AWAY ALONG WITH SOME TRU RAY OCTAGON CAPS N.O.S AND SOME N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 10:08 PM~12471601
> *THANKS SUPREME YEAH THEY ARE NICE TOO BAD THERE 15X8    THEY ARE BRAND NEW THEY JUST SAT FOR YEARS THIS GUY THAT HAD A CORVETTE HAD THEM PUT AWAY ALONG WITH SOME TRU RAY OCTAGON CAPS N.O.S AND SOME N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS  :biggrin:
> *


I WONDER WHERE THOSE CAPS MIGHT HAVE GONE????LOL :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 09:09 PM~12471632
> *I WONDER WHERE THOSE CAPS MIGHT HAVE GONE????LOL :0
> *



HOPEFULLY IN A NICE ENVELOPE TO MY HOUSE FOR CHRISTMAS...OR ATLEAST JUST ONE TO COMPLETE MY SET :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 09:25 PM~12471841
> *:uh:
> *



IT WAS WORTH A SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2008, 10:11 PM~12471658
> *HOPEFULLY IN A NICE ENVELOPE TO MY HOUSE FOR CHRISTMAS...OR ATLEAST JUST ONE TO COMPLETE MY SET :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 AM~12452829
> *N.O.S 15X8 TRU RAYS NEVER SEEN A TIRE BRAND NEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait,just need to hussle up some cash..........I am so broke at this time of year(and I dont buy gifts).............but the come up is awesome if you know what I mean.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 19 2008, 02:36 PM~12477218
> *I cant wait,just need to hussle up some cash..........I am so broke at this time of year(and I dont buy gifts).............but the come up is awesome if you know what I mean.
> *


  just let me know


----------



## @[email protected]

Sup guys.....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-TRU-RAY-...sspagenameZWDVW


Saw these on e-bay...........


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Dec 19 2008, 05:17 PM~12478425
> *Sup guys.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-TRU-RAY-...sspagenameZWDVW
> Saw these on e-bay...........
> *


i seen those at pomona the guy was asking 1200 :loco: they were faded and curbed bad


----------



## SAUL

someone hit up this guy for his straight laces and caps  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mercury-Cou...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2008, 12:54 PM~12483315
> *someone hit up this guy for his straight laces and caps  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mercury-Cou...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


GOOD EYE! :biggrin:


----------



## specspec




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 10:08 PM~12471601
> *THANKS SUPREME YEAH THEY ARE NICE TOO BAD THERE 15X8    THEY ARE BRAND NEW THEY JUST SAT FOR YEARS THIS GUY THAT HAD A CORVETTE HAD THEM PUT AWAY ALONG WITH SOME TRU RAY OCTAGON CAPS N.O.S AND SOME N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS  :biggrin:
> *


shit 15 8 rims look like 13s on my rivi id put those things on quik


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12483458
> *GOOD EYE! :biggrin:
> *


you know me :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 20 2008, 08:20 PM~12485746
> *shit 15 8 rims look like 13s on my rivi  id put those things on quik
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 18 2008, 11:41 AM~12465338
> *watch out he might pull something else!!!
> *


 whoa..lol homie got jokes :biggrin: :roflmao: Hey Saul them rims are clean as hell, you have all 4? whats the ticket on those?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 20 2008, 07:20 PM~12485746
> *shit 15 8 rims look like 13s on my rivi  id put those things on quik
> *



YUP!! MY '69 HAS BIG WHEEL WELLS ALSO, I THINK THEY WOULD PASS. TELL YOU ONE THING THEY LOOK 100 TIMES BETTER THAN 14X7 CHINAS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Liquidation sale--rims up FOR SALE is 

(5) 15x8 std Tru Rays straight lace with aftermarket caps $525

(5) 14x7 Classic Starwire (4 std 1 rev) x-lace with og caps (like Tru Rays) $525

plus shipping...will work out where i can to give the best deals..Here for a week then off to the Bay!!

pm for pics and furhter details until i can get pics up..


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 22 2008, 08:00 AM~12497254
> *Liquidation sale--rims up FOR SALE is
> 
> (5) 15x8 std Tru Rays straight lace with aftermarket caps $525
> 
> (5) 14x7 Classic Starwire (4 std 1 rev) x-lace with og caps (like Tru Rays) $525plus shipping...will work out where i can to give the best deals..Here for a week then off to the Bay!!
> 
> pm for pics and furhter details until i can get pics up..
> *



i didnt know you still had those. i would have traded you all those mags i had plus a spare black donut and some $$


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 22 2008, 07:19 PM~12501923
> *i didnt know you still had those. i would have traded you all those mags i had plus a spare black donut and some $$
> *



Someone spoke for them awhile back but never came through...I'm trying to get this new ride so got to free some stuff up ya dig...

You got Colorbars and stuff still tho


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 22 2008, 05:53 PM~12502222
> *Someone spoke for them awhile back but never came through...I'm trying to get this new ride so got to free some stuff up ya dig...
> 
> You got Colorbars and stuff still tho
> *



NOPE ONLY GOT 1 LEFT, REALLY DONT HAVE MUCH TO SPARE. SOLD MOST OF MY DOUBLES OF EVERYTHING  KICK MYSELF IN THE ASS FOR THAT.


----------



## thapachuco

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 22 2008, 09:00 AM~12497254
> *Liquidation sale--rims up FOR SALE is
> 
> (5) 15x8 std Tru Rays straight lace with aftermarket caps $525
> 
> (5) 14x7 Classic Starwire (4 std 1 rev) x-lace with og caps (like Tru Rays) $525
> 
> plus shipping...will work out where i can to give the best deals..Here for a week then off to the Bay!!
> 
> pm for pics and furhter details until i can get pics up..
> *


any pics?


----------



## SUPREME69

heres DDRs star wire classics. nice wheels not very common to see these on cars, or at all for that matter.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Dec 22 2008, 09:27 PM~12503039
> *any pics?
> *


I took some with my cell phone but they came out too dark so i need to borrow my mans camera...

Thanks for the hook up Preme...

I'm offing all my extra sets.....Tru Spokes, Rays, Classics & Rockets!!

more to come...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Make offers.....

Tru Classics going up tonight!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 22 2008, 09:07 PM~12503503
> *I took some with my cell phone but they came out too dark so i need to borrow my mans camera...
> 
> Thanks for the hook up Preme...
> 
> I'm offing all my extra sets.....Tru Spokes, Rays, Classics & Rockets!!
> 
> more to come...
> *


DID YOU SAY RAYS??? :biggrin: LMK


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 22 2008, 09:07 PM~12503503
> *I took some with my cell phone but they came out too dark so i need to borrow my mans camera...
> 
> Thanks for the hook up Preme...
> 
> I'm offing all my extra sets.....Tru Spokes, Rays, Classics & Rockets!!
> 
> more to come...
> *


rockets? lmk


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 23 2008, 01:07 PM~12508830
> *DID YOU SAY RAYS??? :biggrin:  LMK
> *


UH-OH!! :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 23 2008, 02:17 PM~12508910
> *UH-OH!!  :0
> *


OH MY!! :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## hanks16

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 22 2008, 08:35 PM~12503120
> *heres DDRs star wire classics. nice wheels not very common to see these on cars, or at all for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how clean are they and where are you located? can you get better pics also some of the tru rays? THANKS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

These are very clean man--send me a pm of your e-mail addy and i will get you better pics of all the rims.

I'm in NY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GOT 2 SETS OF 3 BAR K/O'S FOR SALE, LMK IF ANYONES INTERESTED!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 25 2008, 10:14 PM~12528603
> *GOT 2 SETS OF 3 BAR K/O'S FOR SALE, LMK IF ANYONES INTERESTED!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12528840
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 26 2008, 11:30 PM~12534926
> *
> *


SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:24 PM~12539375
> *WHATS UP  :cheesy:
> *


WHATS HAPPENING BROTHER?? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 27 2008, 07:25 PM~12539386
> *WHATS HAPPENING BROTHER?? :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN JUST GOT BACK FROM PUTTING ON MY TRU SPOKES ON MY 66


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:27 PM~12539404
> *CHILLIN JUST GOT BACK FROM PUTTING ON MY TRU SPOKES ON MY 66
> *


WHICH SET???LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 27 2008, 07:28 PM~12539418
> *WHICH SET???LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:32 PM~12539445
> *:biggrin:
> *


CMON NOW, WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON??? :0


----------



## SAUL

SANTA BROUGHT ME ANOTHER SET OF TRU RAYS :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 09:09 PM~12540324
> *SANTA BROUGHT ME ANOTHER SET OF TRU RAYS :0
> *


I FUCKING HATE THAT FAT BASTARD, LOL  THATS GOOD REALLY, NOW YOU CAN SELL ME THE OTHER SET YOU GOT!! :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 10:49 PM~12541271
> *:0
> *


 :nono: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

Whats up ERYK


----------



## Eryk

Sup homeboy! :wave: 

When are we gonna kick it?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 27 2008, 11:22 PM~12541993
> *Sup homeboy! :wave:
> 
> When are we gonna kick it?
> *



WE CAN KICK IT, BUT MY MOMMA DONT LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH ME WHEN I GO PICK HER UP.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 10:09 PM~12540324
> *SANTA BROUGHT ME ANOTHER SET OF TRU RAYS :0
> *


Like you need another set??..... :uh: ..lol

Eryk--?????????? :angry: ...Get at me.

I think i will be listing a set of 14x7 rev Rays with medallion caps..


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2008, 10:09 PM~12540324
> *SANTA BROUGHT ME ANOTHER SET OF TRU RAYS :0
> *


ARE YOU SURE??????
I THOUGHT I SAW SANTA`S SLED ON WOOD BLOCKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 28 2008, 08:39 PM~12547475
> *ARE YOU SURE??????
> I THOUGHT I SAW SANTA`S SLED ON WOOD BLOCKS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 28 2008, 07:39 PM~12547475
> *ARE YOU SURE??????
> I THOUGHT I SAW SANTA`S SLED ON WOOD BLOCKS!!! :biggrin:
> *



maybe he was switching it out for tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:0


----------



## robs68

ttmft :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2009, 09:22 PM~12580713
> *:wave:
> *


SSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213




----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t


----------



## Bigsmooth

>


[/quote]

badd ass :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

I know I posted this one before. My wedding day 1985


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 9 2009, 06:42 AM~12651392
> *I know I posted this one before. My wedding day 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EZ back in the day! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 9 2009, 04:42 PM~12651392
> *I know I posted this one before. My wedding day 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have more pics of that '64? :0 

It's CRAAAAAZY, I love it!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 9 2009, 04:42 PM~12654876
> *Do you have more pics of that '64?  :0
> 
> It's CRAAAAAZY, I love it!
> *


That four was originally built by a member of Thee Artistics CC in L.A. and my homie bought it from him. The car was Lowrider of the month back in the early 80s, don't remember which month. The car was repainted about 10 years ago and is now candy tangerine with ghost patterns but the multi-flake top is still in tact. I will try to get some pics of the car before and after from my homie.


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 07:36 PM~9857202
> *TRU RAYS WITH TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND TRU RAY DECALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY SPOKES IS THIS AND WHAT SIZE RIM IS THIS? 13 X 7 OR 14 X 7?


----------



## JROCK

I GOT A QUESTION. I WORKING ON A DEAL TO GET SOM OLD SCHOOL TRU SPOKES. LOOKS IN GOOD PHYSICAL CONDITION BUT HAS THE WEATHER RUST. I PLAN TO GET THEM RECHROMED. IS THERE ANYTHING I SHOULD DO BEFORE TAKING TO THE CHROME SHOP? OR ANY SUGGESTIONS I SHOULD KNOW TO DO WHILE RESTORING THEM BACK THERE TRU SHINE?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Read through a few post back on the Tru Spoke post...The secrets in there!!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 10 2009, 07:58 AM~12661003
> *Read through a few post back on the Tru Spoke post...The secrets in there!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2009, 09:30 AM~12688826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont tell me that is what you found in the white LTD  

in case those are seperates.... remember my PM ? :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 13 2009, 05:09 PM~12693851
> *dont tell me that is what you found in the white LTD
> 
> in case those are seperates.... remember my PM ?  :biggrin:
> *


You found those awhile ago right??... I can imagine what its like to ship to Germany..


----------



## SAUL

i found these a while back is an old picture there not for sale or trade


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 14 2009, 02:51 AM~12694968
> *You found those awhile ago right??... I can imagine what its like to ship to Germany..
> *



well if you want it you got to deal with the costs for shipping  

i am lookin for a spare tru classic (any shape) as well as two 14x7 rev cross laces to replace my x8s :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

I HAVE 2 15 X 8 TRU CLASSICS AND 2 15 X 10 TRU CLASSICS MY FRIEND RAN ON HIS 68 CHEVY TRUCK IN 81!! VERY CLEAN RIMS!!!LMK IF INTERESTED,


----------



## badcayne

found these on craigslist
http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/984389184.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jan 16 2009, 07:37 PM~12727733
> *found these on craigslist
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/984389184.html
> *


----------



## servant of christ

*SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA*


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2009, 02:13 PM~12731068
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *


VERY nice, thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That was awesome....very kool!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2009, 05:13 AM~12731068
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *


THATS TIGHT DAVID


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2009, 07:48 AM~12700068
> *well if you want it you got to deal with the costs for shipping
> 
> i am lookin for a spare tru classic (any shape) as well as two 14x7 rev cross laces to replace my x8s  :uh:
> *


But you get the hidden benefit of the exchange rate? 1 euro = $1.45 US


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 11:57 AM~12732832
> *THATS TIGHT DAVID
> *


WHATS UP SAUL,THANKS HOMIE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2009, 04:13 AM~12731068
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA
> *


  ........... one day!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 17 2009, 01:15 PM~12733316
> *  ........... one day!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bigsmooth

I found a set of 13's rims are 4 lug and rims have no dish, spokes are crossed laced, They are in amazing condition just kind of odd not sure if i should scoop them up or not I have no use for them. I know I gotta show pics but I'm not goin to buy them unless someone can give me a rough idea of what the caps are worth. or if anyone has use for this configuration of these wheels. Here is what the caps look like (this is not my pic)


----------



## SAUL

$450


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 17 2009, 10:12 PM~12736805
> *I found a set of 13's  rims are 4 lug and rims have no dish,  spokes are crossed laced,   They are in amazing condition just kind of odd not sure if i should scoop them up or not I have no use for them.    I know I gotta show pics but I'm not goin to buy them unless someone can give me a rough idea of what the caps are worth.   or if anyone has use for this configuration of these wheels.  Here is what the caps look like (this is not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them are awesome & my fav cap...

They are worth scooping just for the caps for sure but sometimes you score them for cheap like some :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

CHEAP NOT NO MORE THAT WAS BEFORE EVERYONE STARTED JUMPING ON THE BANDWAGON :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2009, 11:06 PM~12737666
> *CHEAP NOT NO MORE THAT WAS BEFORE EVERYONE STARTED JUMPING ON THE BANDWAGON  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Ok not 'Cheap' but i guess 'reasonable' was the proper word

Anyways...where are the scores from Pamona?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 18 2009, 11:20 AM~12740406
> *Ok not 'Cheap' but i guess 'reasonable' was the proper word
> 
> Anyways...where are the scores from Pamona?
> *



I GOT A BLACK DONUT, SONY RABBIT EARS AND THE SONY STEREO. YOU STILL LOOKING FOR A DONUT WHEEL?


----------



## MR.59

anybody find anything at pomona swap?
it was crowded, that`s all i saw!


----------



## SAUL

my friend scored on a n.o.s set of archer rabbit ears for $60 in the box i picked up some tires that was it not that many things this time  o well next time


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 18 2009, 05:40 PM~12742034
> *my friend scored on a n.o.s set of archer rabbit ears for $60 in the box i picked up some tires that was it not that many things this time  o well next time
> *


for as many people as i saw there,,,,,,,,,,,not alot of parts, didn`t see alot of guys buying,,,,,,but all my friends that sell parts,,,,,all said the did real good.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 18 2009, 03:40 PM~12742034-->
> 
> 
> 
> my friend scored on a n.o.s set of archer rabbit ears for $60 in the box i picked up some tires that was it not that many things this time  o well next time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey the guy that had the sony antenna and stereo....is that were caprice classic was at?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Jan 18 2009, 04:19 PM~12742277
> *for as many people as i saw there,,,,,,,,,,,not alot of parts, didn`t see alot of guys buying,,,,,,but all my friends that sell parts,,,,,all said the did real good.
> *


yeah there was alot of empty spaces, not usual for the january swap. nonetheless i made it and picked up a few things. i only took a few pics. i wanted to hurry up and get those sony antennas.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 07:40 PM~12743245
> *hey the guy that had the sony antenna and stereo....is that were caprice classic was at?
> yeah there was alot of empty spaces, not usual for the january swap. nonetheless i made it and picked up a few things. i only took a few pics. i wanted to hurry up and get those sony antennas.
> *


wich sonys did you get the ones that were right on the corner stand on the second row cause there was another set were caprice classic was at the ones right on the corner stand were $250 the ones with caprice classics were $150


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 17 2009, 10:52 PM~12737576
> *Them are awesome & my fav cap...
> 
> They are worth scooping just for the caps for sure but sometimes you score them for cheap like some :biggrin:
> *



someone i know i think got a nice price on a set :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 19 2009, 08:45 AM~12747419
> *someone i know i think got a nice price on a set  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: 
Thats what i'm saying...lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 19 2009, 09:05 AM~12747797
> *    :biggrin:
> Thats what i'm saying...lol
> *


hahaha... still cant wait to see what he does with em

my house misses em!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 18 2009, 10:57 PM~12746022
> *wich sonys did you get the ones that were right on the corner stand on the second row cause there was another set were caprice classic was at the ones right on the corner stand were $250 the ones with caprice classics were $150
> *


i got the ones on the second row. the only other sony atennas i seen were the space antenna a couple rows after that, they had a tv too. i was thinking about picking up the space antennas too but i didnt bring my cart and i didnt wanna waste money buying another one :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

My wife is going to re-arrange my face when she gets home hide the knifes and lock up the ammo. I went to scoop up the classics that I found the other day because the owner wasn't around to speak about price, and I end up with this! I should have left my check book at the crib. Oh well I have to run to the store shortly to get some more damn batteries for the camera. I'll post up my classics here shortly

1978 caddy, phaeton top, same owner last 18 years I tried to stop her but she followed me home.


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## Bigsmooth

Here they are 13" crossed, and lip laced with 195/60/13 they still have the spacers on them and the lug pattern is 4 on 4.5 (and I just let a corvair project go like 6 months ago oh well) 


























and the 4th dammit :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice score on both cuz....I got an extra couch open for you if ya need it holmes...Just bring the Classics with you!!


----------



## SAUL

check out the white donut :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

thats nice! I miss my white donut, ill put it back on eventually.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 20 2009, 10:53 AM~12760009
> *thats nice! I miss my white donut, ill put it back on eventually.
> *


HOW ARE YOU RICK?


----------



## azmobn06

My old ride back in 89 with Tru-Rays and 5.20's


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 20 2009, 12:24 PM~12760934
> *HOW ARE YOU RICK?
> *



:thumbsup: Whats up Ry!


----------



## 73 Rag




----------



## SAUL

:0 nice i have a set of those caps but with the black tru spoke sticker almost new if anyone is interested


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2009, 12:29 AM~12768097
> *:0 nice i have a set of those caps but with the black tru spoke sticker almost new if anyone is interested
> *


how much holmes?? lmk

I'm looking for the Tru Spoke 3 bar spinner style cap that fits Tru Classics. If anyone has any please let me know--It would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 21 2009, 02:20 PM~12772729
> *how much holmes?? lmk
> 
> I'm looking for the Tru Spoke 3 bar spinner style cap that fits Tru Classics. If anyone has any please let me know--It would be greatly appreciated!!
> *


30 SHIPPED,LMK FOR THE 3 BAR SPINNER


----------



## Bigsmooth

I found an example of my rims on this site nice!


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2009, 01:29 AM~12768097
> *:0 nice i have a set of those caps but with the black tru spoke sticker almost new if anyone is interested
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Jan 20 2009, 06:32 PM~12764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2009, 06:24 PM~12785787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  SAUL YOUR ONE STOP TRU SPOKE SHOP, PARTS, ACCESSORIES,SALES,AND SERVICE!!!


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2009, 01:29 AM~12768097
> *:0 nice i have a set of those caps but with the black tru spoke sticker almost new if anyone is interested
> *


Sounds good...ahhhh " How Much "

How u guys been doing????


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jan 22 2009, 06:56 PM~12786119
> *Sounds good...ahhhh  " How Much "
> 
> How u guys been doing????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2009, 06:59 PM~12786144
> *PM SENT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2009, 08:24 PM~12785787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey those look familiar! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

up up up ^^^


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTMFT

whats up homies...cant let this fall 3 pages back!


----------



## MR.59

who went to turlock?
what did you bring back??
what was there to buy?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 26 2009, 07:02 PM~12822797
> *who went to turlock?
> what did you bring back??
> what was there to buy?
> *



i did
a lowrider program and a technical lowrider.
wrong size tru spokes, couple sets of star wires, couple of donut wheels, color bar and vibrasonic...i think.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 PM~12824127
> *i did
> a lowrider program and a technical lowrider.
> wrong size tru spokes, couple sets of star wires, couple of donut wheels, color bar and vibrasonic...i think.
> *


 :0  post pics


----------



## bluebyrd86

I KNOW IT DONT HAVE RAYS BUT IF YOU BUY IT YOU CAN SLAP SOME ON QUE NO? HERE IT IS HOMIES YOU'VE SEEN ME AT ELYSIAN PARK AND WHITTIER BLVD EVERY SUNDAY... IM SELLING THE RIDE AS IS WITH NO STEREO FOR 2500$ 
OR 3500$ WITH THE CUSTOM SOUND SYSTEM IT HAS....

~~~STRONG MOTOR
~~~~PASSED SMOG
~~~~BODY MODS 
SHAVED DOORS,EMBLEMS,ANTENNAS,AND ITS A HARD TOP LIKE HOW THE VATOS FROM LIFESTYLE CC DO IT...(THE HARD PARTS ALREADY DONE!!)
~~~~NEVER BEEN CUT JUST LOWERED

IM IN THE S.G.V AREA HIT ME UP NEED TO SELL CUZ IM TRYING TO PICK UP A 67 CAPRICE THAT I WANT TO GET MY HANDS ON SOON... 


ITS ONE COLD BLOODED LINCOLN!

PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.. THANKS PEEPS...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12824127
> *i did
> a lowrider program and a technical lowrider.
> wrong size tru spokes, couple sets of star wires, couple of donut wheels, color bar and vibrasonic...i think.
> *


Damn it man...damn it...damn it damn it.....I hate where i'm at!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 26 2009, 10:05 PM~12825357-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0   post pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of my mags? i didnt take my camera this time...it was kinda iffy on the weather. but newstyle66 picked up the donuts. i dont think anyone got the color bar.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 27 2009, 10:25 AM~12829039
> *Damn it man...damn it...damn it damn it.....I hate where i'm at!!
> *



you need to move


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:14 PM~12833454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my :0 

And the quad cab dually courier in the back round of the boat tail is crazy.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:14 AM~12833454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit those pics make me feel old,,,,,,,,,  
back then,,every car was fix up like those cars :0


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: I bet it was nice in the 70s  sucks i wasnt around


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:35 PM~12833667
> *:cheesy: I bet it was nice in the 70s  sucks i wasnt around
> *


IT WAS NICE!! :0 GREAT PICS SAUL, I REMEMBER THESE DAYS THE CARS WERE ALWAYS DECKED OUT WITH TRU SPOKES(IF YOU HAD THE $$$) :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 10:35 PM~12833667
> *:cheesy: I bet it was nice in the 70s  sucks i wasnt around
> *



i say the same shit. my girl tells me im an old soul in a young mans body.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:35 AM~12833667
> *:cheesy: I bet it was nice in the 70s  sucks i wasnt around
> *


 I GOT OUT OF h/s AT THE END OF THE 70`S but all the cars were done that way, i remember going to PEP BOYS looking at CRAIGER`S ROCKETS, AND TRUE SPOKES, AND THE CHAIN WHEELS, DONUTS TOO.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 28 2009, 10:11 AM~12836211
> *I GOT OUT OF h/s AT THE END OF THE 70`S but all the cars were done that way, i remember going to PEP BOYS looking at CRAIGER`S ROCKETS, AND TRUE SPOKES, AND THE CHAIN WHEELS, DONUTS TOO.
> *


AND THE PRICES AT PEP BOYS GRAND AUTO ETC WERE SOOO CHEAP


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm going to say this like an overweight cop...
"WHOS GOT THE DONUTS"?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jan 28 2009, 07:24 AM~12835260-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS NICE!! :0  GREAT PICS SAUL, I REMEMBER THESE DAYS THE CARS WERE ALWAYS DECKED OUT WITH TRU SPOKES(IF YOU HAD THE $$$)  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:11 AM~12836211
> *I GOT OUT OF h/s AT THE END OF THE 70`S but all the cars were done that way, i remember going to PEP BOYS looking at CRAIGER`S ROCKETS, AND TRUE SPOKES, AND THE CHAIN WHEELS, DONUTS TOO.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:14 AM~12836243
> *AND THE PRICES AT PEP BOYS GRAND AUTO ETC WERE SOOO CHEAP
> *



quit bragging :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 28 2009, 08:12 PM~12842616
> *quit bragging :biggrin:
> *


LOL, NO BRAGGING BROTHER, I REMEMBER YOU COULD WALK IN TO GRAND AUTO AND BUY A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL OR DONUT FOR 9.99!!!


----------



## Bigsmooth

Vair on lip laced classics I am going to sell my lip laced thirteens if anyone is interested (no caps) 4 on 4.5 with nice cooper cobra tires about 75% tread 205/60/13 with white letters they are mounted on inside though. $250 This is just a pic i found on a corvair forum


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:15 PM~12833471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Been checking out the SPIRIT LA thread huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:32 PM~12843747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


YOU GOT ALL THE GOOD SHIT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 08:49 PM~12844024
> *YOU GOT ALL THE GOOD SHIT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 08:23 PM~12842753
> *LOL, NO BRAGGING BROTHER, I REMEMBER YOU COULD WALK IN TO GRAND AUTO AND BUY A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL OR DONUT FOR 9.99!!!
> *



donut for 9.99? i got two for 10 at turlock :cheesy:

i think im gonna put in a winki mirror for the hell of it now since we goin back in time :biggrin: .........im not jokin my cuzin has one in the garage


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 PM~12824127
> *i did
> a lowrider program and a technical lowrider.
> wrong size tru spokes, couple sets of star wires, couple of donut wheels, color bar and vibrasonic...i think.
> *


ther was a set of standard tru classics ther too but with oversized t/as :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:32 PM~12843747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 i kno were ther some like that! i sold him caps like that bout 15 yrs ago i gotta go find him and see if he want to sell them


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 28 2009, 11:17 PM~12845695
> *ther was a set of standard tru classics ther too but with oversized t/as :uh:
> *



i seen them,they were clean though.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 29 2009, 12:15 AM~12845686
> *donut for 9.99?  i got two for 10 at turlock :cheesy:
> 
> i think im gonna put in a winki mirror for the hell of it now since we goin back in time :biggrin: .........im not jokin  my cuzin has one in the garage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 07:23 PM~12842753
> *LOL, NO BRAGGING BROTHER, I REMEMBER YOU COULD WALK IN TO GRAND AUTO AND BUY A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL OR DONUT FOR 9.99!!!
> *



everything that i have bought, my dad tells me. "back in the days those were only $20". im like "yeah so why didnt you ever keep none of it" :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 08:43 AM~12847114
> *everything that i have bought, my dad tells me. "back in the days those were only $20". im like "yeah so why didnt you ever keep none of it" :biggrin:
> *


NONE OF US EVER THOUGHT THE PARTS OR CARS WOULD BRING THE KIND OF MONEY THEY DO TODAY!! LOL


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:46 AM~12847132
> *NONE OF US EVER THOUGHT THE PARTS OR CARS WOULD BRING THE KIND OF MONEY THEY DO TODAY!! LOL
> *



NO LIE HUH! MY DADS SET OF TRUS HE TRADED MY GRANDPA FOR A '73 IMPALA. WELL MY BRO ENDED UP GETTING A '53 CHEVY TRUCK FROM MY GRANDPA FOR HIS 18TH BIRTHDAY AND HE PUT THE TRUS ON THAT AND SOLD IT...TO BUY A DAMN '82 CUTLASS :angry: . I STILL REMIND HIM OF WHAT AN ASS HAT HE IS FOR SELLING THEM BOTH. THAT WAS ABOUT 15-16 YEARS AGO. I STILL SEE THE TRUCK MINUS THE TRUS.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2009, 09:36 AM~12847646
> *NO LIE HUH!  MY DADS SET OF TRUS HE TRADED MY GRANDPA FOR A '73 IMPALA. WELL MY BRO ENDED UP GETTING A '53 CHEVY TRUCK FROM MY GRANDPA FOR HIS 18TH BIRTHDAY AND HE PUT THE TRUS ON THAT AND SOLD IT...TO BUY A DAMN '82 CUTLASS :angry: . I STILL REMIND HIM OF WHAT AN ASS HAT HE IS FOR SELLING THEM BOTH. THAT WAS ABOUT 15-16 YEARS AGO. I STILL SEE THE TRUCK MINUS THE TRUS.
> *


 :0 IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT IS INTERESTED, I GOT A SET OF TRU CLASSICS THAT WERE ON A 68 CHEVY P/U FRONTS ARE 15 X8 REARS ARE 15 X 10!! LOOK GOOD ON A P/U THOUGH


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:32 PM~12843747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Those are so sweet!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 29 2009, 12:24 PM~12849333
> *Those are so sweet!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:46 AM~12847132
> *NONE OF US EVER THOUGHT THE PARTS OR CARS WOULD BRING THE KIND OF MONEY THEY DO TODAY!! LOL
> *


yea my dad used to say...i bought a 54 chevy bel air for 75 bucks and a 63 inpala for 125 :uh: wtf cant even get a owners manual for that now


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 29 2009, 11:24 AM~12849333
> *Those are so sweet!!!!!
> *


Thanks. Had them all taken apart re-chromed, new seals and tires. Now I just need a car to put them on. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 29 2009, 08:59 PM~12854338
> *Thanks.  Had them all taken apart re-chromed, new seals and tires.  Now I just need a car to put them on.  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU HAVE A COUPLE TO CHOOSE FROM, VERY NICE ONES TOO!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

took this in pomona.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Is that the Color of Money with McCleans & Tru caps?? I love that ride!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 30 2009, 06:07 AM~12857119
> *Is that the Color of Money with McCleans & Tru caps?? I love that ride!!
> *



im not sure, i know it was fewtured in lrm awhile back. its from trucha car club.


----------



## SUPREME69

DDR are these yours?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-cen...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2009, 05:54 PM~12857596
> *DDR are these yours?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-cen...sQ5fAccessories
> *



"so i will not give these away or grab my ankles for you to flip!" :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2009, 09:54 AM~12857596
> *DDR are these yours?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-cen...sQ5fAccessories
> *


Those are what i called my Lay It Low Specials...They were mine but i had to make some quick moves...Like i said awhile back..time to liquidate.

That guy has some crazy stuff...If you need vert parts or accessories for an Impala...thats the guy to hit up!!

Serious tho--I became the LIL Eastcoast Saul as promised :cheesy

Maybe i should change my name to that...what do you think???? :biggrin: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 31 2009, 06:15 AM~12865614
> *Those are what i called my Lay It Low Specials...They were mine but i had to make some quick moves...Like i said awhile back..time to liquidate.
> 
> That guy has some crazy stuff...If you need vert parts or accessories for an Impala...thats the guy to hit up!!
> 
> Serious tho--I became the LIL Eastcoast Saul as promised :cheesy
> 
> Maybe i should change my name to that...what do you think???? :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



i never seen these posted on here. should have kept them, we could have worked something for the donut.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 31 2009, 07:15 AM~12865614
> *Those are what i called my Lay It Low Specials...They were mine but i had to make some quick moves...Like i said awhile back..time to liquidate.
> 
> That guy has some crazy stuff...If you need vert parts or accessories for an Impala...thats the guy to hit up!!
> 
> Serious tho--I became the LIL Eastcoast Saul as promised :cheesy
> 
> Maybe i should change my name to that...what do you think???? :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



when did you have these for sale? :angry: u should always call me first  if you ever sell domes with out letting me know im gonna fly over, kick you in the nuts, eat all your frosted flakes and then fly back. glad to see you on.... you been mia for a minute.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 31 2009, 11:17 AM~12866991
> *when did you have these for sale? :angry:  u should always call me first   if you ever sell domes with out letting me know im gonna fly over, kick you in the nuts, eat all your frosted flakes and then fly back. glad to see you on.... you been mia for a minute.
> *


 :0 GET DOWN RICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

DDR........THE $$$ SHOWED UP YESTERDAY, WILL PUT THAT OUT TO YOU MONDAY


----------



## SAUL

yeah how come we werent told DDR :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 31 2009, 12:26 PM~12867498
> *yeah how come we werent told DDR  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Jan 31 2009, 10:17 AM~12866991-->
> 
> 
> 
> when did you have these for sale? :angry:  u should always call me first   if you ever sell domes with out letting me know im gonna fly over, kick you in the nuts, eat all your frosted flakes and then fly back. glad to see you on.... you been mia for a minute.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 31 2009, 11:26 AM~12867498
> *yeah how come we werent told DDR  :biggrin:
> *


he post them but he never puts up pics.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

A-Freak, You know me dawg 1st hand and i've always hooked kats up where i can esp club brothas--But anyways Rick--my x-wife took my nuts, the flakes are non frosted generic brand & snow is up over my knees so you aint flying shit--wich means NO DOME CAPS FOR YOU!!!

Empire--Thanks again bro....let me know if you find another!!


Saul--It was a quick deal...Like a Donald & Saul thing!!

Besides, look at the pages from Empires rims & caps--ya'll aint buying shit on here anyways 

Love, Dirty


----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN DDR I SENSE SOME HOSTILITY.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 31 2009, 04:15 PM~12865614
> *Those are what i called my Lay It Low Specials...They were mine but i had to make some quick moves...Like i said awhile back..time to liquidate.
> 
> That guy has some crazy stuff...If you need vert parts or accessories for an Impala...thats the guy to hit up!!
> 
> Serious tho--I became the LIL Eastcoast Saul as promised :cheesy
> 
> Maybe i should change my name to that...what do you think???? :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



PMed


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 1 2009, 05:59 AM~12872913
> *A-Freak, You know me dawg 1st hand and i've always hooked kats up where i can esp club brothas--But anyways Rick--my x-wife took my nuts, the flakes are non frosted generic brand & snow is up over my knees so you aint flying shit--wich means NO DOME CAPS FOR YOU!!!
> 
> Empire--Thanks again bro....let me know if you find another!!
> Saul--It was a quick deal...Like a Donald & Saul thing!!
> 
> Besides, look at the pages from Empires rims & caps--ya'll aint buying shit on here anyways
> 
> Love, Dirty
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP RICK!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12878566
> *WHATS UP RICK!!
> *



How are things Ry! :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 1 2009, 10:16 PM~12878603
> *How are things Ry!  :wave:
> *


goin ok bro, workin on my 42 cad :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

wtb: 2x 14x7 tru ray crossed lace rimms, maybe trade for 14x8 which are in NOS condition




thanks for info and or hook up


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 28 2009, 08:32 PM~12843747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


those look good on 59's


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2009, 09:54 AM~12857596
> *DDR are these yours?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-cen...sQ5fAccessories
> *


So who got them?? Anyone from here??

I will be listing a set of 14x7 str8 lace Tru Rays that need to be restored & std Starwire Classics....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2009, 04:23 PM~12884686
> *So who got them?? Anyone from here??
> 
> I will be listing a set of 14x7 str8 lace Tru Rays that need to be restored & std Starwire Classics....
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2009, 03:23 PM~12884686
> *So who got them?? Anyone from here??
> 
> I will be listing a set of 14x7 str8 lace Tru Rays that need to be restored & std Starwire Classics....
> *



you never sent me a price on those star wires


----------



## SAUL

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/det...27282???????????


----------



## mundo

WTF he want to trade a 64 for a VW bus.........NO MAMES.....TA LOCO


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Some one has been using google search :nono: 

I will always love VWs! A 65 bug my first car and God willing Ill have VW when I go. I had some free time, I was bored and curious :biggrin: you know how that goes. Some of lifes biggest mistakes have been made just from being a little bored. Now ... am I gonna trade for anything that I was offered... HELL NAH!

Mundo....

You've never priced a 21 or 23 window micro-bus have you :loco: there is more to life then chevys. Im a car guy I can appreciate everything just as long as its low.

thanx saul.


----------



## Eryk

:dunno:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 3 2009, 01:53 AM~12890845
> *Some one has been using google search :nono:
> 
> I will always love VWs! A 65 bug my first car and God willing Ill have VW when I go. I had some free time, I was bored and curious :biggrin: you know how that goes. Some of lifes biggest mistakes have been made just from being a little bored. Now ... am I gonna trade for anything that I was offered... HELL NAH!
> 
> Mundo....
> 
> You've never priced a 21 or 23 window micro-bus have you :loco: there is more to life then chevys. Im a car guy I can appreciate everything just as long as its low.
> 
> thanx saul.
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## SAUL

SET OF N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS GOING ON EBAY SOON JUST THE MEDALLIONS


----------



## grandson

picked these up. pretty happy, not trus but not bad.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I personally love Appliance fine wires and they are still affordable. Yours look really nice, I never seen Appliance in reverse... good come up!


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 5 2009, 03:38 PM~12916494
> *I personally love Appliance fine wires and they are still affordable. Yours look really nice, I never seen Appliance in reverse... good come up!
> *


X 2! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Those look nice. :thumbsup: I have seen reverse before, but if I had to choose between standard tru's, or standard appliance I would choose appliance the standards seem to look deeper than the tru spoke standards. I like the 3 bars either way though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-SPINNERS-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 PM~12910272
> *SET OF N.O.S TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS GOING ON EBAY SOON JUST THE MEDALLIONS
> *


How long have i been hitting you up for some dawg...come on.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 5 2009, 08:02 PM~12919802
> *How long have i been hitting you up for some dawg...come on.
> *


EASY COWBOY YOUR 1ST IN LINE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 5 2009, 09:09 PM~12920616
> *EASY COWBOY YOUR 1ST IN LINE
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

O.G BOMAN


----------



## SUPREME69

YOU GUYS REMEMBER THIS? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: A-FREAK NOW OWNS IT.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## CadillacRoyalty

thats pretty :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12921672
> *YOU GUYS REMEMBER THIS? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A-FREAK NOW OWNS IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooohhhhh..... I remember that! It helped me land something special, Ill explain after monday if all goes well


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hey guys whats up,

yall might remember my post about my set of tru classics that i got from saul. i figured
they were stole cause they werent in the wagon anymore when that ride (had been
shipped from cali) arrived in the europe.

anyways - after nine months, my boxes popped up at the shippign company and its still
all there. dunno what happend but.... i had already written them off as lost. sure am
happy now :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 6 2009, 04:32 PM~12928973
> *hey guys whats up,
> 
> yall might remember my post about my set of tru classics that i got from saul. i figured
> they were stole cause they werent in the wagon anymore when that ride (had been
> shipped from cali) arrived in the europe.
> 
> anyways - after nine months, my boxes popped up at the shippign company and its still
> all there. dunno what happend but.... i had already written them off as lost. sure am
> happy now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BETTER LATE THAN NEVER,LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 6 2009, 04:32 PM~12928973
> *hey guys whats up,
> 
> yall might remember my post about my set of tru classics that i got from saul. i figured
> they were stole cause they werent in the wagon anymore when that ride (had been
> shipped from cali) arrived in the europe.
> 
> anyways - after nine months, my boxes popped up at the shippign company and its still
> all there. dunno what happend but.... i had already written them off as lost. sure am
> happy now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 6 2009, 04:53 PM~12929188
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dude, that soooo glad to hear. I'm glad the rims finally showed and know that feeling...

That Monte is sooo on point...i cant wait!!


----------



## Bigsmooth

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 6 2009, 05:30 AM~12921750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Bigsmooth

Well we've all seen them before, just not on my living room floor. I'm pretty much over the snow and cold weather now.
I'd also like to give a shout out to UPS for not wreckin my stuff this time out. LOL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12929236
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 6 2009, 06:33 PM~12930011
> *Well we've all seen them before,  just not on my living room floor.    I'm pretty much over the snow and cold weather now.
> I'd also like to give a shout out to UPS for not wreckin my stuff this time out.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU SPOKES AND TRU CLASSICS :cheesy:EVEN THE BABY IS HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Feb 6 2009, 06:33 PM~12930011
> *Well we've all seen them before,  just not on my living room floor.    I'm pretty much over the snow and cold weather now.
> I'd also like to give a shout out to UPS for not wreckin my stuff this time out.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEFINETLY THE WALL OF FAME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 6 2009, 06:54 PM~12930093
> *TRU SPOKES AND TRU CLASSICS  :cheesy:EVEN THE BABY IS HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


VARIETY IS THE SPICE OF LIFE, BIGSMOOTH DOIN IT BIG!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 PM~12921156
> *O.G BOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ferns213

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 PM~12921156
> *O.G BOMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PINCHE VATO HOOK ME UP WITH A COLOR BAR GUEY :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn BIG...nice come up!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 7 2009, 10:01 AM~12934023
> *Damn BIG...nice come up!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM~12928973
> *hey guys whats up,
> 
> yall might remember my post about my set of tru classics that i got from saul. i figured
> they were stole cause they werent in the wagon anymore when that ride (had been
> shipped from cali) arrived in the europe.
> 
> anyways - after nine months, my boxes popped up at the shippign company and its still
> all there. dunno what happend but.... i had already written them off as lost. sure am
> happy now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that my cap on there, asshole? :angry: 
















:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

SAUL OR U HOOK ME UP WITH A COLOR BAR OR VAS AVER GUEY I KNOW WERE U LIVE :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 5 2009, 08:02 PM~12919802
> *How long have i been hitting you up for some dawg...come on.
> *


well you had your chance i sent you a text i never heard from you so now there on ebay


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 8 2009, 01:18 AM~12939603
> *well you had your chance i sent you a text i never heard from you so now there on ebay
> *


I was at work and by the time i got your text they were already on......thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 7 2009, 10:51 PM~12938927
> *SAUL OR U HOOK ME UP WITH A COLOR BAR OR VAS AVER GUEY I KNOW WERE U LIVE :0
> *


 :angry: i have an o.g boman for sale




























NOT :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP SAUL,SAY HOMIE YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME TRU CLASSIC FOR MY LINCOLN,HOOK ME UP HOMIE, :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP DAVID HOW YOU BEEN  TRU CLASSICS ARE HARD TO COME AROUND RIGHT NOW THERE OUT THERE BUT PEOPLE WANT TOO MUCH OR THERE JUST ALL BEAT UP IF I RUN INTO SOME ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 8 2009, 11:54 PM~12948093
> *WHATS UP DAVID HOW YOU BEEN   TRU CLASSICS ARE HARD TO COME AROUND RIGHT NOW THERE OUT THERE BUT PEOPLE WANT TOO MUCH OR THERE JUST ALL BEAT UP IF I RUN INTO SOME ILL LET U KNOW
> *


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP SAUL,CAN YOU TELL WHAT BRAND THESE RIMS ARE ,ANYBODY


----------



## edelmiro13

ANY CHANCE THAT SOMEONE HAS SOME 15in STANDERED FOR SALE......NO McLEANS I WANT SOMETHING OG BUT BOLT ON???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 9 2009, 04:57 PM~12953245
> *ANY CHANCE THAT SOMEONE HAS SOME 15in STANDERED FOR SALE......NO McLEANS I WANT SOMETHING OG BUT BOLT ON???
> *


Yup....Tru Rays or Classics??
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 9 2009, 03:57 PM~12953245
> *ANY CHANCE THAT SOMEONE HAS SOME 15in STANDERED FOR SALE......NO McLEANS I WANT SOMETHING OG BUT BOLT ON???
> *


I GOT A SET OF 15'S STANDARDS,LMK CLEAN TOO


----------



## PsykoHitman

I got these 15" standard


----------



## PsykoHitman

Does anyone here know where I can find a cap like this one


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Feb 9 2009, 07:12 PM~12953808
> *I got these 15" standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK REAL GOOD PM ME A PRICE AND WITH SHIPPING IF POSSIBLE TO 46227 

EVERYONE ELSE PLEASE PM ME PICS AND PRICE THANKS


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 9 2009, 06:39 PM~12953537
> *Yup....Tru Rays or Classics??
> :biggrin:
> *


DONT REALLY MATTER WHICH ONE SEND ME PICS AND PRICE ON BOTH THANKS


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## servant of christ

FOUND THIS ON CRAIGSLIST TO FAR FOR ME,
Ahwatukee ARIZONA
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1026854602.html


----------



## servant of christ

HERE ANOTHER ONE
PRICE $795.00 O.B.O #209 679 4474
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1027875541.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 9 2009, 11:06 PM~12958564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



let me know when your ready to sell those Supreme! If there is a line make sure I am first in it  


How is everyone in my Tru=Family doing?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

doin great! ... at least ever since my set of classics popped up again :biggrin:

am counting the days till i fly out to LA


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 28 2009, 08:32 PM~12843747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I GOT THEM IN BLACK


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 10 2009, 10:22 AM~12962175
> *let me know when your ready to sell those Supreme! If there is a line make sure I am first in it
> How is everyone in my Tru=Family doing?
> *



WHAT THE RAY MEDALLION? YOU CAN HAVE IT IF YOU GOT A CLASSIC MEDALLION FOR ME


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 9 2009, 02:58 PM~12952738
> *WHATS UP SAUL,CAN YOU TELL WHAT  BRAND THESE RIMS ARE ,ANYBODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever they are there no good they have 6 holes :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 10 2009, 04:07 AM~12960170
> *HERE ANOTHER ONE
> PRICE $795.00 O.B.O #209 679 4474
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1027875541.html
> *


these are clean they belong to 64ssdrop i think


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 05:52 PM~12966246
> *these are clean they belong to 64ssdrop i think
> *



u find anything for me?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 10 2009, 03:43 PM~12964543
> *I GOT THEM IN  BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 10 2009, 02:43 PM~12964543
> *I GOT THEM IN  BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 10 2009, 07:10 PM~12966428
> *u find anything for me?
> *


is the chrome gone on that ray chip


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Feb 9 2009, 07:12 PM~12953808
> *I got these 15" standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homies I found these locally not tru but I'm thinking they will do thanks again for the help
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pts/1028798873.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 10:07 PM~12969624
> *is the chrome gone on that ray chip
> *



yeah its dull, dont know if polish will help it.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 06:50 PM~12966238
> *what ever they are there no good they have 6 holes :thumbsdown:
> *


good looking out homie,thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

I Might be getting some 14x6 tru rays reverse soon no caps is anyone interested in them there in ruff shape the chrome isnt too good if i get them this wekend i will post pics


----------



## PsykoHitman

Oscar at G Boyz told me their making Tru Classic and Tru Ray Medallions, he had some identical to this one


----------



## SAUL

HE HAS 1 OG AND HE TOLD ME HE CAN GET THEM DONE BUT THERE NO IDENTICAL THATS WHAT HE SAID I SENT YOUR CAP OUT TODAY UPS GROUND YOU SHOULD HAVE IT TOMORROW


----------



## PsykoHitman

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2009, 11:54 PM~12980461
> *HE HAS 1 OG AND HE TOLD ME HE CAN GET THEM DONE BUT THERE NO IDENTICAL THATS WHAT HE SAID I SENT YOUR CAP OUT TODAY UPS GROUND YOU SHOULD HAVE IT TOMORROW
> *


Cool I thought they looked pretty identical but I'm no expert, I just posted in case someone can't find the originals.


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2009, 07:06 AM~12979231
> *I Might be getting some 14x6 tru rays reverse soon no caps  is anyone interested in them there in ruff shape the chrome isnt too good if i get them this wekend i will post pics
> *


cross or straight lace? if its cross than hit me up


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 12 2009, 09:13 PM~12983974
> *cross or straight lace? if its cross than hit me up
> *


 :twak: 

You're not getting no 14x6's Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2009, 07:50 PM~12966238
> *what ever they are there no good they have 6 holes :thumbsdown:
> *


MAYBE 6 HOLE WILL WORK FOR ME?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 12 2009, 12:13 PM~12983974
> *cross or straight lace? if its cross than hit me up
> *


straight lace


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2009, 10:45 PM~12984653
> *straight lace
> *



ah shit too bad... you know what i need :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Feb 10 2009, 07:13 PM~12967068-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Feb 10 2009, 09:16 PM~12968885
> *bad ass
> *


 THANKS WHEN I WAS A KID MY DAD HAD SOME LIKE THIS ON A 64 IMPALA 
WHEN ONE OF HIS FRIENDS FROM BACK IN THE DAY TOLD ME HE HAD A SET OF TRU RAYS ON 5.20 AND WAS THINKING OF SELLING THEM I HAD TO JUMP ON THEM  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 12 2009, 05:39 PM~12986511
> *THANKS WHEN I WAS A KID MY DAD HAD SOME LIKE THIS ON A 64 IMPALA
> WHEN ONE OF HIS FRIENDS FROM BACK IN THE DAY TOLD ME HE HAD A SET OF TRU RAYS ON 5.20 AND WAS THINKING OF SELLING THEM I HAD TO JUMP ON THEM   :biggrin:
> *


HELL YES!!!! :biggrin: THEY LOOK GREAT BRO!!


----------



## og58pontiac

Once again,if anybody's going to the big 3 at the end of Feb.,hit up the AmigoS camp. They might have something someone here might want :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

FOUND THIS IN AZ
6 HOLE SPOKE RIMS
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1032484119.html


----------



## servant of christ

BAY AREA
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1029367701.html


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 05:29 PM~12992106
> *FOUND THIS IN AZ
> 6 HOLE SPOKE RIMS
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1032484119.html
> *


Those aren't Tru-Rays though


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 13 2009, 09:25 AM~12992568
> *Those aren't Tru-Rays though
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 06:31 PM~12992617
> *:dunno:
> *


Well, the fact that they are 13 inch should be a dead giveaway since Tru-Rays were never offered in 13 inch. Also the hub is different.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 13 2009, 09:34 AM~12992641
> *Well, the fact that they are 13 inch should be a dead giveaway since Tru-Rays were never offered in 13 inch. Also the hub is different.
> *


I NEVER SAID THEY WERE TRURAYS ,NOT MY ADD EATHER


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 13 2009, 06:45 PM~12992719
> *I NEVER SAID THEY WERE TRURAYS ,NOT MY ADD EATHER
> *


I just thought you were under the impression they were, since you posted them up in this topic


----------



## ndogg801

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 10 2009, 03:43 PM~12964543
> *I GOT THEM IN  BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats a good price on these?


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 10 2009, 03:43 PM~12964543
> *I GOT THEM IN  BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd kill for a set just like these.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 13 2009, 07:47 PM~12997233
> *I'd kill for a set just like these.
> *


I got some that maybe coming up for sale...never been mounted the kill will be high..I mean the stakes!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 13 2009, 05:47 PM~12997233
> *I'd kill for a set just like these.
> *


I'll PM you a name :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 13 2009, 09:18 PM~12998423
> *I'll PM you a name  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 13 2009, 07:56 PM~12997291
> *I got some that maybe coming up for sale...never been mounted the kill will be high..I mean the stakes!! :biggrin:
> *


whats high??


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Feb 14 2009, 08:30 PM~13005713
> *whats high??
> *


Who's high? :biggrin: :420:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13013965
> *Who's high?  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 uuuhhh.... not me :420: stop stalking


----------



## SAUL

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Nice Saul.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 07:39 PM~13021995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T :biggrin:
> *


did you get them back already????


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

fucker.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:angry: :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13021995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T :biggrin:
> *


Show off! :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:uh: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2009, 04:44 AM~13026409
> *Show off!  :angry:
> *


x 14 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2009, 12:42 PM~13029819
> *:uh:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: .......... :angry: .......... :guns: ............. :burn:


----------



## hoppin62

I was talking with Dat Dirty Rat last night and he asked me to tell you guys that he would not be on here for a while... He had a tragedy hit close to home.


----------



## Eryk

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2009, 03:41 PM~13030941
> *I was talking with Dat Dirty Rat last night and he asked me to tell you guys that he would not be on here for a while... He had a tragedy hit close to home.
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nosad:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13030941
> *I was talking with Dat Dirty Rat last night and he asked me to tell you guys that he would not be on here for a while... He had a tragedy hit close to home.
> *


I hope all works out for him.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2009, 07:39 PM~13021995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T :biggrin:
> *


wanna sell that rim and tire? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## robs68

really....hymm i guess i wont sell these then.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 19 2009, 12:55 PM~13050936
> *really....hymm i guess i wont sell these then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yes you will! :angry: ................. to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 19 2009, 03:34 PM~13051890
> *Oh yes you will!  :angry:  ................. to me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53

just picked up a set of tru-classics, does anybody know where I can get them restored? Or how can I tell if they Are Tru-classics?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 19 2009, 09:49 PM~13056271
> *just picked up a set of tru-classics, does anybody know where I can get them restored? Or how can I tell if they Are Tru-classics?
> *



post pics


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13056320
> *post pics
> *


shoot me ur email and I'll send em to u! I can't post pics through my phone


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53

just picked up a set of tru-classics, does anybody know where I can get them restored? Or how can I tell if they Are Tru-classics?


----------



## SAUL

thats them :cheesy: try G-BOYZ in bell gardens they restore them


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 AM~13059963
> *thats them :cheesy: try G-BOYZ in bell gardens they restore them
> *


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1044357356.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2009, 09:33 PM~13072766
> *:0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1044357356.html
> *



if i didnt have to work tomorrow id drive down there and pick them up. i HIGHLY doubt they will last til wednesday. DAMN DAMN DAMN!!! :angry:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 AM~13059963
> *thats them :cheesy: try G-BOYZ in bell gardens they restore them
> *


man we were just there today passed through the garden


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2009, 09:50 PM~13072938
> *man we were just there today passed through the garden
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 21 2009, 09:54 PM~13072985
> *:uh:
> *


I TOLD YOU FOOH :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2009, 10:39 PM~13072824
> *if i didnt have to work tomorrow id drive down there and pick them up. i HIGHLY  doubt they will last til wednesday. DAMN DAMN DAMN!!! :angry:
> *


 i seen them at pomona a while back he had them for 1300 nobody bought them


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13073049
> *i seen them at pomona a while back he had them for 1300 nobody bought them
> *


DAMN! I WOULD HAVE JUMPED ON THEM. LETS SEE IF TIME IS ON MY SIDE. IF THEY LAST TIL WEDNESDAY THAT WOULD BE A MIRACLE.....AND THEY WOULD BE MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2009, 09:33 PM~13072766
> *:0 http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1044357356.html
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13030941
> *I was talking with Dat Dirty Rat last night and he asked me to tell you guys that he would not be on here for a while... He had a tragedy hit close to home.
> *


Thanks to everyone who left messages or pms concerned--It was greatly appreciated..My heart is heavy as hell tho...

But i'm back [email protected]


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 22 2009, 07:16 PM~13078911
> *Thanks to everyone who left messages or pms concerned--It was greatly appreciated..My heart is heavy as hell tho...
> 
> But i'm back [email protected]
> *


Stay up and stay strong. Good to have you back.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 AM~13075512
> *DAMN! I WOULD HAVE JUMPED ON THEM. LETS SEE IF TIME IS ON MY SIDE. IF THEY LAST TIL WEDNESDAY THAT WOULD BE A MIRACLE.....AND THEY WOULD BE MINE. :biggrin:
> *


Time is not on your side! I just picked them up!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 

















































Sike!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

WHITTIER BLVD YESTERDAY... :0


----------



## robs68

http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1044770590.html
cheap fucking standards.....nice caps...classics....15s


----------



## SAUL

go pick them up your closer :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

*THIS CAR CAME OUT ON THE MOVIE DEATH WISH 2*


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1045893829.html


----------



## SAUL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1043718795.html


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13087819
> *Time is not on your side! I just picked them up!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> Sike!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i gotta go pick up 2 sets of 5.20s i bought on wednesday, i doubt ill be able to run down south and get those too


----------



## robs68

i fucked uped and missed on ryans classics......  iam out for classics and rays... :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13092091
> *i fucked uped and missed on ryans classics......  iam out for classics and rays... :0
> *



THEY WERE A GOOD PRICE TOO. FUCK I REALLY WANT THOSE RAYS ON CRAIGSLIST. MAYBE I SHOULD CALL THE VATO SEE IF HE STILL HAS THEM.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13092091
> *i fucked uped and missed on ryans classics......  iam out for classics and rays... :0
> *


STILL GOT A SET OF OG CAPS!! :biggrin: LMK


----------



## SAUL

DONT SELL MY DOMES PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

whats the point...gotta have rims and caps


----------



## SAUL

put roadster caps :biggrin: j/k


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13090987
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1044770590.html
> cheap fucking standards.....nice caps...classics....15s
> *


Is this something that can be converted to reversed 14s?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2009, 08:14 AM~13095752
> *Is this something that can be converted to reversed 14s?
> *


Yeah but those who know can tell


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 AM~13096386
> *Yeah but those who know can tell
> *


Um...OK. How about a straight answer because I have no idea what your winky smilie is alluding to.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up fellas?I need some help from you guy's with the OG Lowrider mags.I am is desperate need of a pic from a magazine that I believe came out in 1985.For some reason I cant find any of my mags from 85.Here is the pic,I just need a real good/clear scan or copy of the 40 truck in the lower right hand corner OR if someone wants to sell the complete mag it would be great.I need this for a tattoo and I have an appointment on march 7th so the sooner the better.thanks in advance.....-Jaime


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2009, 10:45 AM~13097066
> *Um...OK.  How about a straight answer because I have no idea what your winky smilie is alluding to.
> *


Um... OK. How about reading the whole topic (or both topics) so you know what my smiley is alluding to.



there is nothing like original man, every time you alter something it never comes out the exact same. Yes it can be done but yes THOSE WHO KNOW CAN TELL  . Is it worth doing.... in my opinion yes cuz there is nothing like a reversed 14x7 Tru. What ends up different from original is the outer ring stampings. In most cases the outer ring can not be just flipped. The main difference is the base/nipple for the spoke that is pressed into the outer ring. With the OG shit that nipple has a smooth transition most likely it was in the original casting of the rim. Redone outer rings are done from a blank outer ring. the nipples are pressed in making machine markings around the base of the nipples. 

Im not a rim pro bit I would think if there is no damage to the inside of the outer rings hub it might be able to be flipped. most of the time there is damage though, most people just didnt care about the back side of thier wheels. 

Guys will normally not tell you this stuff because they do not want you to know they do not have a complete original rim..... the reason why I was being alluding. Why should I put everyone on blast :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 24 2009, 11:16 AM~13097368
> *Um... OK. How about reading the whole topic (or both topics) so you know what my smiley is alluding to.
> there is nothing like original man, every time you alter something it never comes out the exact same. Yes it can be done but yes THOSE WHO KNOW CAN TELL  . Is it worth doing.... in my opinion yes cuz there is nothing like a reversed 14x7 Tru. What ends up different from original is the outer ring stampings. In most cases the outer ring can not be just flipped. The main difference is the base/nipple for the spoke that is pressed into the outer ring. With the OG shit that nipple has a smooth transition most likely it was in the original casting of the rim. Redone outer rings are done from a blank outer ring. the nipples are pressed in making machine markings around the base of the nipples.
> 
> Im not a rim pro bit I would think if there is no damage to the inside of the outer rings hub it might be able to be flipped. most of the time there is damage though, most people just didnt care about the back side of thier wheels.
> 
> Guys will normally not tell you this stuff because they do not want you to know they do not have a complete original rim..... the reason why I was being alluding. Why should I put everyone on blast :dunno:
> *


Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know about the issue of stampings which is why your comment confused me. It seemed like it was something I wasn't supposed to know because I'm not part of the circle or whatever, which drives me nuts. I still want to know what's up with the lemon cleaning thing and no one gave it up. 

And for the record, I've been following both topics since they showed up, I love old school shit. This is about as close to a set of trus that I've ever gotten so I usually just look at pics, not the text, and I wasn't about to scroll thru 132 pages to figure it out.

So there's no problem with the spokes of this 15" going into a 14" rim?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13098080
> *Thanks for clearing that up.  I didn't know about the issue of stampings which is why your comment confused me.  It seemed like it was something I wasn't supposed to know because I'm not part of the circle or whatever, which drives me nuts.  I still want to know what's up with the lemon cleaning thing and no one gave it up.
> 
> And for the record, I've been following both topics since they showed up, I love old school shit.  This is about as close to a set of trus that I've ever gotten so I usually just look at pics, not the text, and I wasn't about to scroll thru 132 pages to figure it out.
> 
> So there's no problem with the spokes of this 15" going into a 14" rim?
> *



TO CHANGE THOSE TO 14S, THERE JUST GOING TO USE YOUR HUB.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I finally picked my "stolen" rimms.. had almost forgotten about the other stuff that was
in the boxes.....

I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good: 










imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213

BIG VGV


----------



## robs68

holly shit nos set of 5.20s....14shttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ORIGINAL-PREMIUM-SPORTWAY-5-20-14s-SKINNY-W-W-NOS-TIRES_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem220367571051QQitemZ220367571051QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_975


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13098080
> *Thanks for clearing that up.  I didn't know about the issue of stampings which is why your comment confused me.  It seemed like it was something I wasn't supposed to know because I'm not part of the circle or whatever, which drives me nuts.  I still want to know what's up with the lemon cleaning thing and no one gave it up.
> 
> And for the record, I've been following both topics since they showed up, I love old school shit.  This is about as close to a set of trus that I've ever gotten so I usually just look at pics, not the text, and I wasn't about to scroll thru 132 pages to figure it out.
> 
> So there's no problem with the spokes of this 15" going into a 14" rim?
> *


You're a part when you have had a relationship with a set of these wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 24 2009, 01:57 PM~13099250
> *I finally picked my "stolen" rimms.. had almost forgotten about the other stuff that was
> in the boxes.....
> 
> I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon  :biggrin:
> *


It looks terrible! :angry: How could you even think it looked good! Just send it my way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

ok guys,I need the sept 1990 LRM,I was only off by 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 06:05 PM~13101619
> *ok guys,I need the sept 1990 LRM,I was only off by 5 years :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ............... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 24 2009, 07:48 PM~13102144
> *:angry: ............... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 24 2009, 06:54 PM~13102225
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Ryan! :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 24 2009, 08:01 PM~13102339
> *What's up Ryan! :wave:
> *


JUST CRANKIN ON THE 42 BROTHER!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 24 2009, 04:11 PM~13099936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG VGV
> *


one one 11th street ranker!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 25 2009, 11:28 AM~13108317
> *:rofl:
> *


WHATS UP RICK?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 24 2009, 04:11 PM~13099936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG VGV
> *


"Put some gas on it dude"


----------



## ez_rider

Found this on ebay today. No low ballers and no lookie loos, says the ad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 26 2009, 04:41 PM~13121177
> *Found this on ebay today. No low ballers and no lookie loos, says the ad.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *


fuck lowballers.....and thats my add...lols....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 26 2009, 05:46 PM~13121691
> *fuck lowballers.....and thats my add...lols....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Firefly

No rub :cheesy: I was so afraid they were gonna hit the calipers but I have like a 1/4" clearance.



















And I put one on the back for good measure :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 PM~9857212
> *CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 11:48 AM~13137194
> *No rub :cheesy: I was so afraid they were gonna hit the calipers but I have like a 1/4" clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put one on the back for good measure :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOVE THEM OLD SCHOOL LTD's... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 08:48 AM~13137194
> *No rub :cheesy: I was so afraid they were gonna hit the calipers but I have like a 1/4" clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put one on the back for good measure :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 28 2009, 09:48 AM~13137194
> *No rub :cheesy: I was so afraid they were gonna hit the calipers but I have like a 1/4" clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put one on the back for good measure :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR GONNA GET SAUL JEALOUS!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

SOON ON CLASSICS :0


----------



## SAUL

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4629/02270915201.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2009, 08:59 PM~13141344
> *http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4629/02270915201.jpg[/img][/url]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2009, 08:53 PM~13141281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOON ON CLASSICS :0
> *


That thing is so sexy.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2009, 03:26 AM~13140267
> *YOUR GONNA GET SAUL JEALOUS!!! :0
> *


Nah, Saul will be like :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

it looks badd Firefly


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2009, 08:49 PM~13144689
> *it looks badd Firefly
> *


Thanks man, all thanks to you  Mucho gracias for getting that powersteering pulley for me too


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Rays-Tr...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

gotta love them LTDs :biggrin: lookin good firefly and Saul :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13146136
> *:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Rays-Tr...sQ5fAccessories
> *


i dont have any rays.... :angry: so why get them lols....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13146329
> *i dont have any rays.... :angry: so why  get them lols....
> *


FUTURE PURCHASE MAYBE???


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 28 2009, 09:53 PM~13141281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOON ON CLASSICS :0
> *


Although I am a Chevy man and have been so all my life, I've always had loved those LTD's. Especially with the hide-aways. Great come up Saul.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 1 2009, 07:06 PM~13147466
> *Although I am a Chevy man and have been so all my life, I've always had loved those LTD's. Especially with the hide-aways.  Great come up Saul.
> *


X2, YOU DEFINETLY SCORED ON THIS ONE SAUL!! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 1 2009, 07:06 PM~13147466
> *Although I am a Chevy man and have been so all my life, I've always had loved those LTD's. Especially with the hide-aways.  Great come up Saul.
> *


THANKS EZ


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2009, 07:10 PM~13147493
> *X2, YOU DEFINETLY SCORED ON THIS ONE SAUL!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2009, 11:51 PM~13150357
> *THANKS RY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2009, 12:51 AM~13150357
> *THANKS RY
> *


He always does....His name is Saul! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ey whats up Tom


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13167078
> *ey whats Tom
> *


Just chillin' 

Got a NOS grille in for my LTD yesterday :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13167570
> *Just chillin'
> 
> Got a NOS grille in for my LTD yesterday  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up holmes..


----------



## Firefly

:wave:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

so did anyone ended up scoring the crosslaces off craigslist?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 4 2009, 04:18 PM~13181360
> *so did anyone ended up scoring the crosslaces off craigslist?
> *


TALKED TO THE GUY NOT SURE IF HE SOLD THEM OR NOT


----------



## SAUL

LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

nice!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 4 2009, 08:37 PM~13184615
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


# 501 FOR THE "INVENTORY" :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 4 2009, 10:56 PM~13186746
> *# 501 FOR THE "INVENTORY" :biggrin:
> *


Haha. I know, right.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13194531
> *Haha. I know, right.
> *


 :biggrin: whats up brother :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13194531
> *Haha. I know, right.
> *


HEY ERYK, WHATS HAPPENING??


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 5 2009, 07:46 PM~13195626
> *:wave:
> *


BIG SAMMY!! :wave:


----------



## SAUL

THE HOMIE WOLFIES RIDE HE IS SELLING IT HIT HIM UP IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## robs68

lols..... :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

my Daily and Rolling


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Damn Spank...I love that shit right there!!

Nice..


----------



## HustlerSpank

THank's Homie


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 12:09 AM~13207049
> *NICE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul, Them are clean--Nice!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 01:10 AM~13207056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I didn't want to break out the big guns but what the heck.....Not as clean as yours Saul but good runners up.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm liking them McCleans fellas...


----------



## reggiemiller




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 7 2009, 05:27 PM~13211501
> *I didn't want to break out the big guns but what the heck.....Not as clean as yours Saul but good runners up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK FAMILIAR


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 06:58 PM~13211736
> *THEY LOOK FAMILIAR
> *


I believe they do.....They are in good hands and are keepers.
My partner may be looking for a set of his own. Let me know if you have any on deck to sell, Saul.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 7 2009, 06:03 PM~13211777
> *I believe they do.....They are in good hands and are keepers.
> My partner may be looking for a set of his own. Let me know if you have any on deck to sell, Saul.
> *


I WILL LET YOU KNOW I DONT HAVE ANY RIGHT NOW


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 07:06 PM~13211793
> *I WILL LET YOU KNOW I DONT HAVE ANY RIGHT NOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Mar 6 2009, 09:01 PM~13205251
> *my Daily and Rolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!


----------



## SUPREME69

IM IN NEED OF 1 TRU RAY DOMED CAP & CHIP WITH THE CROSS FLAGS, IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME OUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Mar 7 2009, 09:12 PM~13213110-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank's
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Mar 7 2009, 12:09 AM~13207049
> *NICE
> *


thank's Homie's


----------



## SAUL

i MIGHT be putting these on the market FOR SALE so pm me with serious offers one thing is for sure they wont be cheap i have all four rims with tru classic caps and medallions


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2009, 08:10 PM~13219890
> *i MIGHT be putting these on the market FOR SALE so pm me with serious offers one thing is for sure they wont be cheap i have all four rims with tru classic caps and medallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO.............PM SENT


----------



## SAUL




----------



## BigPoppa

Since we're on the subject, anyone got some McLean chips?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 10:55 AM~13224419
> *Since we're on the subject, anyone got some McLean chips?
> *


TRY THESE GUYS

http://www.mcleanwheels.com/index.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2009, 09:10 PM~13219890
> *i MIGHT be putting these on the market FOR SALE so pm me with serious offers one thing is for sure they wont be cheap i have all four rims with tru classic caps and medallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i'm laughing dawg....i'm laughing... :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 12:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *


lol I remember my bro used to have a set on a 73 Monte back in the day!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 9 2009, 06:54 PM~13228737
> *lol I remember my bro used to have a set on a 73 Monte back in the day!
> *


Orale. :thumbsup: 

See Saul. It's a sign! Que no?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2009, 06:44 PM~13228604
> *:biggrin: i'm laughing dawg....i'm laughing... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: so am I cant believe myself


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2009, 06:44 PM~13228604
> *:biggrin: i'm laughing dawg....i'm laughing... :uh:
> *


TRADE YOU FOR YOUR N.O.S TRU RAYS


----------



## SUPREME69

PRICE SAUL


----------



## SAUL

THE PRICE WONT BE SAID UNTIL IM READY FOR THEM LEAVE MY SIGHT LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PRICE WONT BE CHEAP


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2009, 08:10 PM~13219890
> *i MIGHT be putting these on the market FOR SALE so pm me with serious offers one thing is for sure they wont be cheap i have all four rims with tru classic caps and medallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUANTO SAUL ,UN PRESIO


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 07:34 PM~13229306
> *THE PRICE WONT BE SAID UNTIL IM READY FOR THEM LEAVE MY SIGHT LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PRICE WONT BE CHEAP
> *


i know....and its a decent price....  good luck saul...youll sell these fuckers quick IF you decide to sell them...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 06:34 PM~13229306
> *THE PRICE WONT BE SAID UNTIL IM READY FOR THEM LEAVE MY SIGHT LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE PRICE WONT BE CHEAP
> *



YOU GONNA HAVE US WAITING ON LAYITLOW LIKE A FLY ON SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

lols....call him and ask him yourself...  if you have his number... :0


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13229280
> *TRADE YOU FOR YOUR N.O.S TRU RAYS
> *



Gee, sounds like a screaming deal....But i dont like to be on the bottom during intercourse...


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13229419
> *Gee, sounds like a screaming deal....But i dont like to be on the bottom during intercourse...
> *


 :0 :cheesy: INTERCOURSE :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 9 2009, 06:52 PM~13229623
> *  :0  :cheesy:  INTERCOURSE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13229419
> *Gee, sounds like a screaming deal....But i dont like to be on the bottom during intercourse...
> *


OR DRY :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13229870
> *OR DRY :0
> *


U felt it too??? :0 ...

I need a hug...i feel so violated...lol


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 9 2009, 08:31 PM~13230095
> *U felt it too??? :0 ...
> 
> I need a hug...i feel so violated...lol
> *


VIOLATED.......... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 9 2009, 06:39 PM~13229394
> *lols....call him and ask him yourself...  if you have his number... :0
> *



who doesnt have sauls number? its like one of the first things you acquire after you first talk to him.


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 7 2009, 09:38 PM~13213735
> *IM IN NEED OF 1 TRU RAY DOMED CAP & CHIP WITH THE CROSS FLAGS, IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME OUT LET ME KNOW
> *



ANYONE?


----------



## SAUL

supreme call me or pm me your number


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13243732
> *supreme call me or pm me your number
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 12 2009, 12:41 AM~13250806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I couldnt work in a place like that...I 'd be sticking 3 bars & shit in my lunch pale or pockets as i left....


----------



## SAUL

[/quote]


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Your killing me dawg!!


----------



## servant of christ

>


----------



## SAUL

these aint mine they belong to ferns213 :biggrin: lucky bastard


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 12 2009, 05:35 PM~13262720
> *these aint mine they belong to ferns213 :biggrin: lucky bastard
> *


Where those his 'top secret' he had awhile back??....them [email protected] are nice man...I love that spoke design...I love those better than Tru Rays i think.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13287276
> *TTT!
> *


TTMFT again...

Was up to my family of Tru Mafia


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SAUL

nice picture


----------



## thapachuco

If im to open a "uni-lug" (so i was told) tru=classic to fit a 5x5 bolt pattern do run into any risks? vibration, cant balance?

Right now its at a 4 3/4 pattern.


----------



## SAUL

am adding more to the stash :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Mar 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13299523
> *If im to open a "uni-lug" (so i was told) tru=classic to fit a 5x5 bolt pattern do run into any risks? vibration, cant balance?
> 
> Right now its at a 4 3/4 pattern.
> *


I think you may have to use these type of lug nuts to avoid any vibration
http://www.cwausa.com/ETLUGNUTS.html
these would actually go into the whole instead of just sitting into it like a stock style acorn lug nut

just my 2cents


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I WAS LOOKIN AT THE G & C WHEEL TOPIC AND SAW HIS MYSPACE AD...HE HAS SOME WHEELS LOOK LIKE TRU CLASSICS


----------



## lodirty

:0 love to have some shit like this for my 59 any info pm please


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 05:33 PM~13308468
> *am adding more to the stash  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR GONNA HAVE TO MOVE INTO A BIGGER HOUSE IF THE STASH GETS ANY BIGGER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Mar 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13311474
> *:0 love to have some shit like this for my 59 any info pm please
> *


This is what you need for a 59 these are 59-60 impala spinners that were an add on to stock hubcaps. As far as rims keep your eyes open and have cash in hand cause they tend to go quickly especially when they are nice.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I love that ride...Where did it end up??


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13318680
> *I love that ride...Where did it end up??
> *


HEY DIRTY RAT,
NEED YOUR MAILING ADDRESS


----------



## Bigsmooth

14's i'm curious to see what lug pattern they are? 

http://kpr.craigslist.org/pts/1065303407.html


----------



## SAUL

somebody bought them already :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 18 2009, 07:33 PM~13319993
> *somebody bought them already :0
> *


 Well they been on the list for 11 days. I saw them the other day they were like 180 miles away. But i found out my brother in-law was workin like 12 miles away so they will be home tomorrow night. The seller didn;t know what bolt pattern they are so we'll see, and no caps of course. they are 14x7 reverse though :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ey nice score :cheesy:


----------



## Bigsmooth

thanks best guess the lady thought they might be ford pattern we'll see how they look after they recieve a little love.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13320103
> *Well they been on the list for 11 days.  I saw them the other day they were like 180 miles away.  But i found out my brother in-law was workin like 12 miles away so they will be home tomorrow night.  The seller didn;t know what bolt pattern they are so we'll see,  and no caps of course.  they are 14x7 reverse though  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

together CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 04:30 AM~13299472
> *nice picture
> *



 saul, clean your PM box please 

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 19 2009, 02:39 PM~13328006
> * saul, clean your PM box please
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: ready


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 18 2009, 10:51 AM~13314403
> *This is what you need for a 59 these are 59-60 impala spinners that were an add on to stock hubcaps.      As far as rims keep your eyes open and have cash in hand cause they tend to go quickly especially when they are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i know homie im in love !! thats the look i wont right there !! very nice


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 06:33 PM~13308468
> *am adding more to the stash  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are thre red cross flag stickers from??
i bought some a while ago.


----------



## sp12st

need a price on 14 inch tru rays fro 1985 buick riviera


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by sp12st_@Mar 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13336904
> *need a price on 14 inch tru rays  fro 1985 buick riviera
> *


Those are front wheel drive right? Someone should have a nice set of standards laying around


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13320103
> *Well they been on the list for 11 days.  I saw them the other day they were like 180 miles away.  But i found out my brother in-law was workin like 12 miles away so they will be home tomorrow night.  The seller didn;t know what bolt pattern they are so we'll see,  and no caps of course.  they are 14x7 reverse though  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score......


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1084523220.html :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

THIS SET IS FOR SALE DUDE IS ASKING $600 FOR ALL 4 WITH TIRES THE 59 CAPS DONT GO WITH THE WHEELS HE HAS SOME OTHER CAPS IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME I WILL GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 03:58 AM~13330783
> *:biggrin: ready
> *


----------



## Bigsmooth

Some pics of my new find turned out to be 5x4.75 14x7 reverse. Should look good with a little love.


FIRST 2



























OTHER 2


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 21 2009, 05:45 PM~13347836
> *Some pics of my new find turned out to be 5x4.75  14x7 reverse.  Should look good with a little love.
> FIRST 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHER 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice come up.


----------



## SAUL

nice wheels


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Real dawg...I hope to find some soon,,,cough,,cough!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 20 2009, 07:23 AM~13335231
> *what are thre red cross flag  stickers from??
> i bought some a while ago.
> *


corvette stingray


----------



## 1LowLeSabre

I've been thinking about putting them on the '61 instead of Truspokes.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 21 2009, 09:07 PM~13349274
> *corvette stingray
> *


should also look good on a red car too


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 21 2009, 08:52 PM~13349648
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

59 IMPALA SPINNERS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2009, 09:08 PM~13349760
> *59 IMPALA SPINNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 21 2009, 09:13 PM~13349799
> *THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13350492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHANGE THE LETTERS TO SAY STRAYS :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13352515
> *CHANGE THE LETTERS TO SAY    STRAYS :cheesy:
> *



I BET I KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN MOLD A CAP TO SAY THAT :0 HUH SAUL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I LOVE THESE WHEELS JUST CAN NEVER FIND A SET TO FIT MY RIVIERA :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 22 2009, 08:33 AM~13352562
> *I LOVE THESE WHEELS JUST CAN NEVER FIND A SET TO FIT MY RIVIERA :angry:
> *



WHEN YOUR BROKE AND NOT LOOKING FOR THEM IS WHEN THEY WILL POP UP :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

LIKE TODAY :cheesy: AND SAUL KEEPS BUYING ALL THE GOOD SETS :biggrin: I WOULD RATHER PAY 1400 FOR A NOS OLD SET THAN 1400 FOR A SET OF KNOCK OFF WHEELS AND LOOK LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 22 2009, 09:44 AM~13352598
> *LIKE TODAY :cheesy:  AND SAUL KEEPS BUYING ALL THE GOOD SETS :biggrin:  I WOULD RATHER PAY 1400 FOR A NOS OLD SET THAN 1400 AND LOOK LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE
> *



I would have thought it would end up being more for an NOS set in boxes :0 but at least you would be cruising in style.

Whats up Saul! :wave: and evey one else in my *Tru-Family*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13352795
> *I would have thought it would end up being more for an NOS set in boxes  :0  but at least you would be cruising in style.
> 
> Whats up Saul!  :wave: and evey one else in my Tru-Family
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13352795
> *
> Whats up Saul!  :wave: and evey one else in my Tru-Family
> *


:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 22 2009, 11:17 AM~13352795
> *Whats up Saul!  :wave: and evey one else in my Tru-Family
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Firefly

:wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 08:57 PM~13341617
> *THIS SET IS FOR SALE DUDE IS ASKING $600 FOR ALL 4 WITH TIRES THE 59 CAPS DONT GO WITH THE WHEELS HE HAS SOME OTHER CAPS IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME I WILL GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a great price!
someone should grab these quick!


----------



## ez_rider

Tru Saul wire wheels










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 22 2009, 10:59 AM~13353432
> *Tru Saul wire wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Now that just RULES!!!....lmao..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2009, 08:10 PM~13219890
> *i MIGHT be putting these on the market FOR SALE so pm me with serious offers one thing is for sure they wont be cheap i have all four rims with tru classic caps and medallions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these the ones saul?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

gave one of my classics some love this weekend. had the silicone blasted off cause
it was leaking air. gonna reseal it now. polished the chrome a little though. looks real
nice again. i need the recepie (spell) for the lemmon bath though :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 22 2009, 09:21 AM~13352515
> *CHANGE THE LETTERS TO SAY    STRAYS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 22 2009, 09:27 AM~13352541
> *I BET I KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN MOLD A CAP TO SAY THAT :0  HUH SAUL
> *


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 22 2009, 11:59 AM~13353432
> *Tru Saul wire wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i like that ez :thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 22 2009, 02:39 PM~13354589
> *gave one of my classics some love this weekend. had the silicone blasted off cause
> it was leaking air. gonna reseal it now. polished the chrome a little though. looks real
> nice again. i need the recepie (spell) for the lemmon bath though  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaamn it! fukin clean :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13354760
> *:0  i like that ez :thumbsup:
> *



Any Time. Hey, I've got an idea: You should change you user name to "Tru-Stray" :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 22 2009, 11:03 AM~13353123
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13352795
> *I would have thought it would end up being more for an NOS set in boxes  :0  but at least you would be cruising in style.
> 
> Whats up Saul!  :wave: and evey one else in my Tru-Family
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 22 2009, 11:25 AM~13353253
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 22 2009, 03:39 PM~13354589
> *gave one of my classics some love this weekend. had the silicone blasted off cause
> it was leaking air. gonna reseal it now. polished the chrome a little though. looks real
> nice again. i need the recepie (spell) for the lemmon bath though  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn...they came out clean as [email protected] job!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 21 2009, 09:08 PM~13349760
> *59 IMPALA SPINNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much saul? :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 23 2009, 12:58 AM~13359591
> *how much saul? :cheesy:
> *


i cant sell them i did once and i kicked myself in the ass until i got them back :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 05:56 AM~13360377
> *i cant sell them i did once and i kicked myself in the ass until i got them back :biggrin:
> *



you got lucky


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 23 2009, 09:33 AM~13361384
> *you got lucky
> *


He always gets lucky... my horse shoe must be broken :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13360377
> *i cant sell them i did once and i kicked myself in the ass until i got them back :biggrin:
> *


hey what the fuck! how did you get them back?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 23 2009, 12:25 PM~13363553
> *hey what the fuck! how did you get them back?
> *


keeping secrets from his members...........he's suspect!!! :angry:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 23 2009, 01:25 PM~13363553
> *hey what the fuck! how did you get them back?
> *


pa k veas cabron


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13360377
> *i cant sell them i did once and i kicked myself in the ass until i got them back :biggrin:
> *


how bout kickin urself twice and sell them to me :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2009, 01:51 PM~13363779
> *keeping secrets from his members...........he's suspect!!!  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 23 2009, 04:44 PM~13366328
> *how bout kickin urself twice and sell them to me :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

LOOKING FOR SOME Tru Rays & Tru Classics, & Tru Ray Cross Lace,FOR MY 79 LINCOLN,5 ON 41/2 BOLT ON PATTERN,PLEASE BE RESONABLE ON THE PRICE ,THANKS IN ADDVANCE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 07:57 PM~13341617
> *THIS SET IS FOR SALE DUDE IS ASKING $600 FOR ALL 4 WITH TIRES THE 59 CAPS DONT GO WITH THE WHEELS HE HAS SOME OTHER CAPS IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME I WILL GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CALLED THIS GUY AND IT SEEMS WHEN I TOLD HIM IT WAS FOR MY LINCOLN ITS LIKE ALL DEALS ARE OFF WONT EVEN ANSWER HIS PHONE ANYMORE WHEN I CALL HIM....


----------



## servant of christ

THIS GUY WANT $800 WITH OUT THE TIRES ,IS THAT A GOOD PRICE ,I WONDER HOW MUCH MORE HE WILL SELL IT IF HE TAKES THE HUBS OFF HUMMMMMMM. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

a friend of mine is selling 3 of those for 225 right now no caps just the rims tru rays crossed lace


----------



## SAUL

THIS IS ONE OF THEM


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13368915
> *THIS IS ONE OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wont it make it hard to find the fourth one though,or are you talking about three sets,if so i will by one set off him with out caps its ok you know the caps im goin to put on them is the chrome a little fadded,:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

only 3 wheels


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13369389
> * only 3 wheels
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13369389
> * only 3 wheels
> *


can you find me the fourth one :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

it might take time these are harder to find than the straight lace


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2009, 06:57 PM~13341617
> *THIS SET IS FOR SALE DUDE IS ASKING $600 FOR ALL 4 WITH TIRES THE 59 CAPS DONT GO WITH THE WHEELS HE HAS SOME OTHER CAPS IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME I WILL GIVE YOU HIS NUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK THESE WERE MY RIMS 4 MONTHS BACK SOLD THEM TO A DUDE IN THE 805


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13369469
> *it migt take time these are harder to find than the straight lace
> *


dang homie i got a wife at home that will get all over me if i show up with just three rims homie, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:47 PM~13369502
> *I THINK THESE WERE MY RIMS 4 MONTHS BACK SOLD THEM TO A DUDE IN THE 805
> *


yeap that him his from the 805 oxnard


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:47 PM~13369502
> *I THINK THESE WERE MY RIMS 4 MONTHS BACK SOLD THEM TO A DUDE IN THE 805
> *


then these are yours he is from the 805 he says there rays :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13369506
> *dang homie i got a wife at home that will get all over me if i show up with just three rims homie, :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13369506
> *dang homie i got a wife at home that will get all over me if i show up with just three rims homie, :biggrin:
> *



Do what the rest of us do, explain it when she finds the shipping boxes on the porch


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

saul, empty your PM box and PM me real quick when available :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

LOOKING FOR SOME  Tru Rays & Tru Classics, & Tru Ray Cross Lace,FOR MY 79 LINCOLN,,PLEASE BE RESONABLE ON THE PRICE pm me the price ,THANKS IN ADDVANCE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 24 2009, 09:42 AM~13373188
> *Do what the rest of us do, explain it when she finds the shipping boxes on the porch
> *


an tell her one was stolen, :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

ez rider how you doing brother


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13374313
> *  saul, empty your PM box and PM me real quick when available  :biggrin:
> *


I DID :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That 65 is sliiick.....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13377765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hymm......


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Mar 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13369506-->
> 
> 
> 
> dang homie i got a wife at home that will get all over me if i show up with just three rims homie, :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 24 2009, 08:42 AM~13373188
> *Do what the rest of us do, explain it when she finds the shipping boxes on the porch
> *



its better to ask for forgivness, then ask for permission :biggrin: 

its funny that i write this cause my old lady is sitting right next to me :biggrin: saying. "no, more like after you buy stuff you say you told me you were buying it"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2009, 08:35 PM~13380038
> *its better to ask for forgivness, then ask for permission :biggrin:
> 
> its funny that i write this cause my old lady is sitting right next to me :biggrin: saying. "no, more like after you buy stuff you say you told me you were buying it"
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13377765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro would you ever sell those tru spokes?


----------



## SAUL

NAH I HAVE THEM ON MY 66 RIGHT NOW


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 11:16 PM~13381540
> *NAH I HAVE THEM ON MY 66 RIGHT NOW
> *


hey saul! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13377460
> *ez rider how you doing brother
> *


Not bad. Taking care of biz. Selling my project 67 Impala and accessories. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## robs68

What goodies do u have for ur 67


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 08:46 AM~13383163
> *Not bad. Taking care of biz. Selling my project 67 Impala and accessories. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> *


 :0 
Kool....Do u have any fender skirts ?????? I been looking for some to put on my 67..


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13381540
> *NAH I HAVE THEM ON MY 66 RIGHT NOW
> *


well im going to get some for free from my primo up north they are tru spokes 14x6's reversed what kind are those?? 14x7 or 13x7


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13386020
> *well im going to get some for free from my primo up north they are tru spokes 14x6's reversed what kind are those?? 14x7 or 13x7
> *


oh juuusssss is loky homes i wish i had primos,like that ,all they give me is long distance phone call wanting to barrow feria, :biggrin: *13x7* :nicoderm: :wow: :nono: :nono:they did not make them that size dont let them lie to you :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

whhats up rob68 what cracking homie


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 25 2009, 02:49 PM~13387307
> *whhats up rob68 what cracking homie
> *


same oh same oh...........just here looking


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

all right guys:

I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.

who of the oldschool rimm rollers will be there? would like to hook up with yall


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13377765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish i had all 3 sets....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 04:54 PM~13388568
> *i wish i had all 3 sets....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 25 2009, 02:42 PM~13387231
> *oh juuusssss is  loky homes i wish i had primos,like that ,all they give me  is long distance phone call wanting to barrow feria, :biggrin:  13x7  :nicoderm:  :wow:  :nono:  :nono:they did not make them that size dont let them lie to you  :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah there on his 64 impala so we have to go back out there to get them my brother is going to put those tru spokes on his el camino


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 25 2009, 06:21 PM~13389456
> *lol yeah there on his 64 impala so we have to go back out there to get them my brother is going to put those tru spokes on his el camino
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE FREE OG RIMS CANT GO WRONG ,


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13389980
> *THATS COOL HOMIE FREE OG RIMS CANT GO WRONG ,
> *


thats what im saying i like going to selma out there theres alot of lowriders cruising around out here in the i.e. nobody comes out


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13390492
> *thats what im saying i like going to selma out there theres alot of lowriders cruising around out here in the i.e. nobody comes out
> *



im 20 minutes from selma


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 25 2009, 03:53 PM~13388562
> *all right guys:
> 
> I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.
> 
> who of the oldschool rimm rollers will be there? would like to hook up with yall
> 
> 
> *



thought i was gonna go, not after all. my homie mike is in TOGETHER. its a brown '39 chevy called "back in the daze"


----------



## UpInSmoke619

If anyone has a set of Tru Rays or Tru Classics please let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 09:28 AM~13383872
> *What goodies do u have for ur 67
> *


8-track, multiplex, AM radio, 6-way power bench, power vents. Restored grill, complete set of side moldings (Impala), trunk molding and upper eyebrows. Single piston front disc brake syst. Clean set of door panels for a 2-door. Comfortron AC unit. And other misc goodies. NOS vanity visor mirror. PM me your requests.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 11:28 AM~13384940
> *:0
> Kool....Do u have any fender skirts ?????? I been looking for some to put on my 67..
> *


Skirts have been media blasted and primed and I also have the restored moldings.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2009, 08:30 PM~13391165
> *im 20 minutes from selma
> *


do you yeah i have family out there i was out there last weekend


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13391687
> *8-track, multiplex, AM radio, 6-way power bench, power vents. Restored grill, complete set of side moldings (Impala), trunk molding and upper eyebrows. Single piston front disc brake syst. Clean set of door panels for a 2-door. Comfortron AC unit. And other misc goodies. NOS vanity visor mirror. PM me your requests.
> *


 what will fit a 68?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13386020
> *well im going to get some for free from my primo up north they are tru spokes 14x6's reversed what kind are those?? 14x7 or 13x7
> *


14x7 reversed the 14x6 the tire sticks out more than the lip of the wheel


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2009, 10:41 PM~13392005
> *what will fit a 68?
> *


The power vent motors, vanity mirror, comfortron AC, 6-way power bench seat & disc brake syst.


----------



## servant of christ

CHECK IT OUT 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-SPOKE-T...0323131006r7477
HIS OUT OF NORWALK CA


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 11:14 PM~13391698
> *Skirts have been media blasted and primed and I also have the restored moldings.
> *


HOW much $$$$$ ?????


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Mar 26 2009, 04:45 PM~13398980
> *HOW much $$$$$ ?????
> *


PM sent.


----------



## robs68

how mush for the bench seat?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

3 Tru Ray medallions (with the reaths) $150 shipped...all with good post!!


----------



## robs68

pics......!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 26 2009, 07:02 PM~13400700
> *3 Tru Ray medallions (with the reaths) $150 shipped...all with good post!!
> *


these are cleeeen


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 26 2009, 07:58 PM~13400657
> *how mush for the bench seat?
> *



PM sent.


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK

:wave: What up Accessoryfreak? Hope all is well.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13403048
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK
> 
> :wave: What up Accessoryfreak? Hope all is well.
> *


Whats up EZ, things are..... well there okay here. One step forward two steps back if you know what I mean. And you how is everything? I see your selling some of your treasures.... I hope yopu got big plans to bust out on us later.


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2009, 10:51 PM~13382026
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## robs68

Looking 4 tru rays caps and medalions og ones....reefs or cross flags....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 28 2009, 10:08 AM~13415406
> *Whats up EZ, things are.....  well there okay here. One step forward two steps back if you know what I mean. And you how is everything? I see your selling some of your treasures.... I hope yopu got big plans to bust out on us later.
> *



Things are okay here as well. Hope they were better but not complaining. I am selling my accessories and my car. I may be down for a while but not out...the fifties bombs are what are next on the agenda. Take care and I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## servant of christ

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/1095543509.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pts/1097351825.html
NOT SURE BUT LOOK LIKE ROADSTERS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 29 2009, 01:04 PM~13423112
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/1095543509.html
> *


Already called on them...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I've got 3 Tru Ray Medallions & 5 Tru Ray medallion caps (all medallions have reaths) up for sale. Send me a pm if interested with email address and i'll send you pics.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Mar 28 2009, 08:28 PM~13419646
> *:wave:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 29 2009, 04:54 PM~13424718
> *Already called on them...
> *


DID YOU GET THEM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2009, 09:14 PM~13449423
> *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## robs68

looking for tru ray cross flag medalions......4 of them....


----------



## SAUL

me too :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13459580
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: funny


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:30 PM~13459783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13459158
> *looking for tru ray cross flag medalions......4 of them....
> *


like this one







:biggrin:


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 10:31 PM~13459809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13459942
> *like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOUR CRUEL BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

im just playing Ryan i have those pics coming up soon


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13459942
> *like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 that's fucked up....I held those caps yeasterday


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:47 PM~13460118
> *im just playing Ryan i have those pics coming up soon
> *


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13460082
> *:0  YOUR CRUEL BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME BRO, ROBS 68 WAS HEARTBROKEN YOU WOULDNT SELL EM TO HIM!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

i had 6 benjamins....too in my pocket.... :angry:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 09:37 PM~13459942
> *like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I sold some a few weeks back like that....but we're all looking for domes tho :biggrin: 

Rob, your not the only one heartbroken brother....Saul breaks alot of hearts unintentionally...

He told me every morning he wakes up he looks into the mirror and says 10xs

I'm Tru to myself
I'm Tru to the game
I'm Tru to my rims..
I am Tru...

If you follow this & 'TRUely' believe you will be blessed as well  :biggrin: 

The secret lemon trick will just come to you...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 2 2009, 02:23 AM~13462395
> *I sold some a few weeks back like that....but we're all looking for domes tho :biggrin:
> 
> Rob, your not the only one heartbroken brother....Saul breaks alot of hearts unintentionally...
> 
> He told me every morning he wakes up he looks into the mirror and says 10xs
> 
> I'm Tru to myself
> I'm Tru to the game
> I'm Tru to my rims..
> I am Tru...
> 
> If you follow this & 'TRUely' believe you will be blessed as well   :biggrin:
> 
> The secret lemon trick will just come to you...
> *


SAUL (THE TRU GURU)


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2009, 09:23 PM~13460644
> *i had 6 benjamins....too in my pocket.... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 2 2009, 06:38 AM~13462966
> *SAUL (THE TRU GURU)
> *


"TRURU" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

how are you eryk??


----------



## Eryk

Good homie. Good. Just doing my thing. You? Hows the Caddy coming along?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 2 2009, 06:13 PM~13468484
> *Good homie.  Good.  Just doing my thing.  You?  Hows the Caddy coming along?
> *


SAME HERE BROTHER, CADDY IS DONE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 05:24 PM~13468573
> *SAME HERE BROTHER, CADDY IS DONE
> *


:yes:, it is bad!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 2 2009, 08:43 PM~13470340
> *:yes:, it is bad!!!!!
> *


THANKS SAMMY!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 26 2009, 08:02 PM~13400700
> *3 Tru Ray medallions (with the reaths) $150 shipped...all with good post!!
> *



$115 shipped get at me....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bigsmooth

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 3 2009, 04:29 PM~13477465
> * :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

http://kpr.craigslist.org/pts/1093208945.html


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 3 2009, 06:44 PM~13478724
> *http://kpr.craigslist.org/pts/1093208945.html
> *




I waited for a week for these pics I almost went out there she came through with the pics and they were some 80 spoke bolt ons. I guess you can't expect much from someone who can't even spell her city correctly :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Tru Ray medallion dome caps up for sale!

Who wants them??


----------



## SAUL

how much


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 5 2009, 04:14 AM~13487205
> *Tru Ray medallion dome caps up for sale!
> 
> Who wants them??
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 5 2009, 10:28 AM~13488302
> *:roflmao:
> *


RICK :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Apr 5 2009, 10:28 AM~13488302
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13492335
> *RICK :wave:
> *


whats up brother :wave: :wave:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 PM~13459809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Apr 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13492900
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice avitar :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13493344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## SAUL

GRACIAS


----------



## lil_frosty

:cheesy: would my 84 cutlass look good with some tru rays?? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:yes: YUP SOME STRAIGHT LACES ON 5.20S


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 11:19 PM~13493455
> *:yes: YUP SOME STRAIGHT LACES ON 5.20S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY WUD LOOK NICE ON MY RIVI TOO


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13493455
> *:yes: YUP SOME STRAIGHT LACES ON 5.20S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those look FIRME hahahahah :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 11:19 PM~13493455
> *:yes: YUP SOME STRAIGHT LACES ON 5.20S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on my lincoln to que no saul


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

*MY FRIEND IS SELLIN A 68 CAPRIS ANYONE WANT TO BUY ONE,OR TRADE HERES HIS CAR*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468704


----------



## az602

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13493344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for those????


----------



## ez_rider

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1097045717.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13502229
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1097045717.html
> *


all ready got my set...14x7s... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13493344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish i had a set of these.....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 PM~13502336
> *wish i had a set of these.....
> *


ME TOO


----------



## STKNIMPALA

Looking for a set of 14x7s Tru Spokes... Any info on the new shop selling Mccleans?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13503331
> *Looking for a set of 14x7s Tru Spokes... Any info on the new shop selling Mccleans?
> *


http://www.mcleanwheels.com/contact.html


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 6 2009, 11:51 PM~13503706
> *http://www.mcleanwheels.com/contact.html
> *


 :barf: THOSE BOLT ON 80 SPOKES LOOK LIKE ROADSTERS INSTEAD OF MCCLEANS


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 7 2009, 01:12 AM~13503803
> *:barf:  THOSE BOLT ON 80 SPOKES LOOK LIKE ROADSTERS INSTEAD OF MCCLEANS
> *


X2


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 7 2009, 09:20 AM~13504585
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 7 2009, 12:12 AM~13503803
> *:barf:  THOSE BOLT ON 80 SPOKES LOOK LIKE ROADSTERS INSTEAD OF MCCLEANS
> *


I DONT CARE FOR THE NEW LOOK REGARDLES OF HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE. RETHER HAVE THE OG MCLEANS INSTADE,LIKE THIS :biggrin: 









:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 65_impalow

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1108636284.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@Apr 7 2009, 01:39 PM~13508488
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1108636284.html
> *


THERE 15 IN RIMS


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13503331
> *Looking for a set of 14x7s Tru Spokes... Any info on the new shop selling Mccleans?
> *



How bout these stainless and built by gary or jimmy Mclean I think If you asked nice enough they could hook up the reverse offsett in 14x7. They are expensive though. He's also advertising tru-spokes at $340 per wheel In case some of you haven't seen them on rally americas site. I wonder if he's building those in house also???

http://rallyamerica.com/C-52series.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 7 2009, 09:45 AM~13506082
> *I DONT CARE FOR THE NEW LOOK REGARDLES OF HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE. RETHER HAVE THE OG MCLEANS INSTADE,LIKE THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 7 2009, 07:00 PM~13511127
> *How bout these stainless and built by gary or jimmy Mclean I think If you asked nice enough they could hook up the reverse offsett in 14x7.    They are expensive though.     He's also advertising tru-spokes at $340 per wheel In case some of you haven't seen them on rally americas site.   I wonder if he's building those in house also???
> 
> http://rallyamerica.com/C-52series.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I also spoke at length with Gary and his son Jimmy. Gary told me that the cost to recondition starts at $340, not $340 for each new wheel. He does not have the wheels but rather will rebuild yours. He also told me that the average rebuild is $1,600.00


----------



## STKNIMPALA

Thanks for ALL the info.


----------



## robs68

:0 tru rays and classics.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

4 days left!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-cro...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE 3 TRU RAYS NEED TO BE REDONE NO CAPS BEST OFFER 14X7


----------



## Bigsmooth

Scored these last nite never mind the tires and SUPER GAY caps these ones are nice. I'm pretty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

[email protected] YEAH DAWGIE--They were worth the drive!!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2009, 10:40 AM~13546240
> *FOR SALE 3 TRU RAYS NEED TO BE REDONE NO CAPS BEST OFFER 14X7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 are u fucking serious....... :angry:


----------



## robs68

I guess.....classics coming up for sale.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 11 2009, 06:19 PM~13548773
> *are u fucking serious....... :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 11 2009, 06:20 PM~13548783
> *I guess.....classics coming up for sale.....
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2009, 03:27 PM~13547857
> *Scored these last nite never mind the tires and SUPER GAY caps these ones are nice.  I'm pretty  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice does that cap have a bolt if so how does it stay on place


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2009, 07:35 PM~13548898
> *nice does that cap have a bolt if so how does it stay on place
> *



Yea, i had some awhile back...when you turn it theres a tab that slides behind the inner lip to secure it in place....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 11 2009, 07:20 PM~13548783
> *I guess.....classics coming up for sale.....
> *


yeah right...its why these are going!!...lol


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2009, 10:40 AM~13546240
> *FOR SALE 3 TRU RAYS NEED TO BE REDONE NO CAPS BEST OFFER 14X7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 11 2009, 06:43 PM~13548942
> *Yea, i had some awhile back...when you turn it theres a tab that slides behind the inner lip to secure it in place....
> *



Yup I don't think I would roll these with these caps. They dont fit quite right I'd be afraid of one coming off and damaging the dish of the rims. But they did give me an Idea of how they'll look with the right stuff. :COUGH COUGH;


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2009, 07:52 PM~13549014
> *SOLD
> *



Saul, don't forget to remove the listing from Craigslist. :biggrin: Isn't this your listing?
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1117709513.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 11 2009, 07:41 PM~13549397
> *Saul, don't forget to remove the listing from Craigslist.  :biggrin:  Isn't this your listing?
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1117709513.html
> *


 :cheesy: YUP I WILL RIGGHT NOW THANKS EZ


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2009, 07:33 PM~13549336
> *Yup I don't think I would roll these with these caps.  They dont fit quite right I'd be afraid of one coming off and damaging the dish of the rims.  But they did give me an Idea of how they'll look with the right stuff.      :COUGH COUGH;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD THESE WHEELS WOULD LOOK NICE WITH THESE CAPS http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-Tru-Ray-o...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2009, 07:46 PM~13549463
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD THESE WHEELS WOULD LOOK NICE WITH THESE CAPS http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-Tru-Ray-o...sQ5fAccessories
> *




Thats exactly what I was thinking  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

First the trus now the rays....fuck hooking people up.....and I was just messing iam keeping my classics....and rays


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 24 2009, 12:29 PM~13374776
> *LOOKING FOR SOME  Tru Rays & Tru Classics, & Tru Ray Cross Lace,FOR MY 79 LINCOLN,,PLEASE BE RESONABLE ON THE PRICE pm me the price ,THANKS IN ADDVANCE
> 
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 11 2009, 07:52 PM~13549518
> *Thats exactly what I was thinking    :biggrin:
> *


SAY BIGSMOOTH IN YOUR AREA, CRAGERS


http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bar/1112072498.html


----------



## servant of christ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 83 buick regal, *robs68* :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 12 2009, 02:35 AM~13551835
> *First the trus now the rays....fuck hooking people up.....and I was just messing iam keeping my classics....and rays
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## servant of christ

DOES ANYONE KNOE IF THIS GUY EVER SOLD THIS RIMS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=396876&st=0


----------



## SAUL

HE KEPT THEM HE HAS THEM ON HIS REGAL


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 12 2009, 11:48 AM~13553935
> *HE KEPT THEM HE HAS THEM ON HIS REGAL
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Prediction--A clean set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays with medallions caps will be getting listed in this topic!! :angry: :angry: :angry:   

stay tuned & get ready...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 13 2009, 03:53 AM~13559112
> *Prediction--A clean set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays with medallions caps will be getting listed in this topic!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> stay tuned & get ready...
> *


BRING EM ON!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 13 2009, 03:53 AM~13559112
> *Prediction--A clean set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays with medallions caps will be getting listed in this topic!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> stay tuned & get ready...
> *


 blah...blah...blah.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 13 2009, 01:44 PM~13562837
> *blah...blah...blah.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 13 2009, 03:53 AM~13559112
> *Prediction--A clean set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays with medallions caps will be getting listed in this topic!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> stay tuned & get ready...
> *



I believe this to be a true and honest statement. . . .


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 13 2009, 02:44 PM~13562837
> *blah...blah...blah.....
> *


Complete set with a "FREE" set of 5.60's...      O-J :biggrin: 

Goodlooking Big!!

pics tonight..


----------



## SAUL

el raton sucio whats going on homie :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 02:14 PM~13574655
> *el raton sucio whats going on homie :biggrin:
> *


"RATON" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

Master slinter..... :0


----------



## servant of christ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 14 2009, 05:56 PM~13577737
> *Master slinter..... :0
> *



its master splinter  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2009, 08:23 PM~13578963
> *its master splinter   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 omg....that's so funny I got tears in my eyes....lols....


----------



## robs68

Iam still laughing


----------



## Eryk

Hahahaha. Now every time I talk to Tom, I'm going to picture him like that. 

:roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## robs68

i predict ill be posting pics of a set of 14x7 trus with 3 bars mounted on nos 5.20s ...alos a set of 14x7 cross laced rays no caps a set of 14x7 standard trus no caps and a set of trus with 3 bars and maybe a set of cherry ass 14x7 classics.... all these rims are chevy bolt pattern and some have spacers some dont......


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## robs68

14x7 tru rays crossed laced....no caps...  $400


----------



## robs68




----------



## robs68

and my classics......








yeah fucking right..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 06:31 PM~13588614
> *14x7 tru rays crossed laced....no caps...  $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



why so cheap?


----------



## robs68

?CAUSE I DONT CARE?


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: baller


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13588834
> *why so cheap?
> *


jump on them :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 06:49 PM~13588863
> *?CAUSE I DONT CARE?
> *



calm down baller :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 15 2009, 08:03 PM~13589119
> *calm down baller :biggrin:
> *


IAM NOT A BALLER..... :nono:


----------



## Eryk

Haha.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13590842
> *Haha.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

T-T-T


----------



## robs68

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: thats all ive heard.......


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sweet


----------



## BigPoppa

Nice! Those TruRays are tempting but I'm holding out for classics


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:34 PM~13588643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gone bye bye........... :tears:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Have some inspections goin down at work so I had to bring couple sets home for the weekend . Figured since all my kids were in one place we'd get a family picture done. All 14x7 reverse is there any other size????


----------



## robs68

nice pic....dam homie you must be like 10ft tall to take that pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 17 2009, 12:50 PM~13607099
> *Have some inspections goin down at work so I had to bring couple sets home for the weekend .    Figured since all my kids were in one place we'd get a family picture done.  All 14x7 reverse is there any other size????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say homie the kid on the far right got cut from the picture ,you should make it up to him and take one by him self. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 17 2009, 12:50 PM~13607099
> *Have some inspections goin down at work so I had to bring couple sets home for the weekend .    Figured since all my kids were in one place we'd get a family picture done.  All 14x7 reverse is there any other size????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



At this very moment in time my hate for you runs deep :burn: 



























J/K I might have to releive you of a set of those


----------



## SAUL

wow lots of wheels nice


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 17 2009, 12:59 PM~13607174
> *nice pic....dam homie you must be like 10ft tall to take that pic.... :biggrin:
> *



10ft tall and bulletproof to be exact. LOL actually had to stand on the deck to get that.


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1126286334.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2009, 01:31 PM~13622709
> *:0 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1126286334.html
> *


iam also looking for MORE sets.....always looking.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

am back from the states with some oldschool goodies :biggrin:










:biggrin:

saul: it was a pleasure meeting you and talkin oldschool


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 20 2009, 10:35 AM~13630935
> *am back from the states with some oldschool goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> saul: it was a pleasure meeting you and talkin oldschool
> *



thats a nice pic right there


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13630935
> *am back from the states with some oldschool goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> saul: it was a pleasure meeting you and talkin oldschool
> *


nice........  keep the old school alive worldwide :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13632141
> *nice........  keep the old school alive worldwide :biggrin:
> *


We try to do our best :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 20 2009, 12:35 PM~13630935
> *am back from the states with some oldschool goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> saul: it was a pleasure meeting you and talkin oldschool
> *


Very kool little pic.....My next quest is a set of Sony rabbit ears.


----------



## robs68

I know of a dude selling a set of nos rabbit ears.....???????if he still has them idk!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Apr 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13642234-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very kool little pic.....My next quest is a set of Sony rabbit ears.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i got a set but no box
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Apr 21 2009, 10:09 AM~13642600
> *I know of a dude selling a set of nos rabbit ears.....???????if he still has them idk!
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

Took this from the 67 Imala Fest tread



>


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13649756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1134235739.html
tru rays.....already sold...... :angry:


----------



## robs68

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1134230374.html
tru classics.... :angry: sold..with the rays for $800


----------



## robs68

ill be selling another set of classics anyone interested....? i have to clean them and post pics....there going up on ebay this weekend


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 22 2009, 05:27 PM~13659389
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1134230374.html
> tru classics.... :angry: sold..with the rays for $800
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

whats everyones opinion of the new trurays or truclassics that are being made by same company as the new truspokes?
who agrees that a truray is just the same as an old mclean, but with diff cap of course.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 23 2009, 04:23 PM~13664977
> *whats everyones opinion of the new trurays or truclassics that are being made by same company as the new truspokes?
> who agrees that a truray is just the same as an old mclean, but with diff cap of course.
> *


I kinda like the new Tru-Spokes, but they're way too expensive. You can have an original set restored for about the same price. And originals look better.

And Rays are pretty different from Mcleans


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 23 2009, 08:23 AM~13664977
> *whats everyones opinion of the new trurays or truclassics that are being made by same company as the new truspokes?
> who agrees that a truray is just the same as an old mclean, but with diff cap of course.
> *



Looks like they are using the same wheel sold by companies like Roadster, Wheel Smith and Wheel Vintiques. They are sold and advertised as "Hot Rod" wheels. They are just using a repop cap that you can buy at Rally America. No real creativity here, just a combination of two existing items and the use of a credible name :nono: 

http://www.hobbycar.com/
http://rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html


----------



## sand1

any one have some 14 tru rays for sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 23 2009, 09:01 PM~13672886
> *any one have some 14 tru rays for sale
> *


GET AT ROBS 68 HERE. HES SELLING SOME


----------



## robs68

he just came to the pad today ryan and saw the ones on ebay..... :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## HustlerSpank

I Have four 14x7 True Classics standards small 5 lug. They are very clean I can drop them off in Pomona this weekend if you are interested or I can ship. Eitherway...Hit me up with serious offers. I am not trying to retire off of them I just don't have any use for them so the best offer takes them. All of them are like this pretty clean and they are not curbs bute there are tiny little dots here and there. Thanks


----------



## SAUL

nice wheels good luck


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 23 2009, 11:01 PM~13674101
> *I Have four 14x7 True Classics standards small 5 lug. They are very clean I can drop them off in Pomona this weekend if you are interested or I can ship. Eitherway...Hit me up with serious offers. I am not trying to retire off of them I just don't have any use for them so the best offer takes them. All of them are like this pretty clean and they are not curbs bute there are tiny little dots here and there.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135780648.html
set of classics....i wonder who it is? 64ssdrop?


----------



## servant of christ

* THANKS PM ME THE INFO* :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 23 2009, 07:23 AM~13664977
> *whats everyones opinion of the new trurays or truclassics that are being made by same company as the new truspokes?
> who agrees that a truray is just the same as an old mclean, but with diff cap of course.*


 *HERES A TRU RAY RIM*


----------



## robs68

anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm 
heres the rims....
















rash....








the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass


----------



## robs68

but like it is here on lil.....shit happens.... :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HOOKED TO GLASS IS GOOD PEOPLE. IF HE SAYS HE WILL BUY, ITS DONE!! SOLID BUYER!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2009, 04:11 PM~13680861
> *HOOKED TO GLASS IS GOOD PEOPLE. IF HE SAYS HE WILL BUY, ITS DONE!! SOLID BUYER!!
> *


  i know he is.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 03:53 PM~13680727
> *anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm
> heres the rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass
> *


ddddaaaauuuuym there clean


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
:wave: 
Q-Vo Sammy!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 24 2009, 04:24 PM~13681353
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
> :wave:
> Q-Vo Sammy!
> *


:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13681362
> *:wave:
> *


Pizza is here...got to get my grub on....take care homie. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 03:53 PM~13680727
> *anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm
> heres the rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass
> *


hell yeah they are clean..........


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 04:53 PM~13680727
> *anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm
> heres the rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass
> *





BLAHBLAHBLAH...


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135780648.html


----------



## SUPREME69

NOT A BAD PRICE...TOO BAD THEY WERENT 14S THOUGH.

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1135738419.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:00 PM~13679719
> * THANKS PM ME THE INFO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13681748
> *BLAHBLAHBLAH...
> *


 :angry:








EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE... :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1137524553.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13682926
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1137524553.html
> *


  im working a deal on these :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13682997
> * im working a deal on these  :cheesy:
> *



YOU DIDNT HAVE TO TELL ME :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

u going to pomona ???? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 08:59 PM~13682997
> * im working a deal on these  :cheesy:
> *


them WE might have to work out a deal for these


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13683062
> *u going to pomona ???? :biggrin:
> *



SUPPOSE TO! YOU? IF I DO ILL TAKE MY COLORSONIC SO YOU CAN GIVE IT TO SAMMY FOR ME.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE... 

You did it first...i'd thought you'd be able to handle things better SOLIDER!!...HAHA..I love that pic!!

As far as deals go...we all know you say one thing & do another....Still got your tires?? I'll take them cause I want some FREE tru spokes too homie...LMAO!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 08:36 PM~13682823
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE... :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13683077
> *SUPPOSE TO! YOU? IF I DO ILL TAKE MY COLORSONIC SO YOU CAN GIVE IT TO SAMMY FOR ME.
> *


yeah i will be there i cant pass pomona even when i dont have money :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13683067
> *them WE might have to work out a deal for these
> *


 :no: :nono:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13683352
> *EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE...
> 
> You did it first...i'd thought you'd be able to handle things better SOLIDER!!...HAHA..I love that pic!!
> 
> As far as deals go...we all know you say one thing & do another....Still got your tires?? I'll take them cause  I want some FREE tru spokes too homie...LMAO!!!
> *


hymmm......i guess we are beefing them tommy..... :guns:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

NO WAY....say it so......Business as normal!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2009, 08:46 PM~13683390
> *yeah i will be there i cant pass pomona even when i dont have money :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: THE PLANS ARE TO GO, SEE WHAT HAPPENS. BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Apr 24 2009, 05:18 PM~13681748-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLAHBLAHBLAH...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:36 PM~13682823
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13683352
> *EVERYONE WHOS ON THIS THREAD KNOW WHO DOSE THE BLAHBLAHING HERE HOMIE...
> 
> You did it first...i'd thought you'd be able to handle things better SOLIDER!!...HAHA..I love that pic!!
> 
> As far as deals go...we all know you say one thing & do another....Still got your tires?? I'll take them cause  I want some FREE tru spokes too homie...LMAO!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13683405
> *hymmm......i guess we are beefing them tommy..... :guns:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13683454
> *NO WAY....say it so......Business as normal!!
> *




LOVERS QUARREL :biggrin: LAUGH IT OFF FELLAS  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_UfTfXWTQo


----------



## robs68

never trust a rat who trains turtles.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 13 2009, 02:44 PM~13562837
> *blah...blah...blah.....
> *


FYI--All that Tru Spoke shit you bought out of NY this year off e-bay & tried to sell back to me offline was all mine--Thanks homie!!...LMAO...I got 3 bars too...$80 a piece..Get at me!!...HAHA--DDR!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 25 2009, 01:11 AM~13680861
> *HOOKED TO GLASS IS GOOD PEOPLE. IF HE SAYS HE WILL BUY, ITS DONE!! SOLID BUYER!!
> *



 

sorry that we didnt ge to meet when i was in vegas


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 03:22 AM~13681779
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1135780648.html
> *



FUCK! killer deal!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13683878
> *FYI--All that Tru Spoke shit you bought out of NY this year off e-bay & tried to sell back to me offline was all mine--Thanks homie!!...LMAO...I got 3 bars too...$80 a piece..Get at me!!...HAHA--DDR!
> *


No problem.....someones gotta help u KEEP a roof over ur head....when ur ass can't pay ur bills post some of ur goods up....ill buy it....iam waiting for u to let go of ur rays......waiting.....cause ull have to sell em sooner or later


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 25 2009, 12:53 AM~13680727
> *anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm
> heres the rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 25 2009, 08:42 AM~13685362
> *No problem.....someones gotta help u KEEP a roof over ur head....when ur ass can't pay ur bills post some of ur goods up....ill buy it....iam waiting for u to let go of ur rays......waiting.....cause ull have to sell em sooner or later
> *


blahblah...you had the chance and bullshitted...
The Rays already SOLD "Baller"....
Hows your pad coming??

Lets keep it moving & not [email protected] up the topic anymore...You win, i'm crushed, totally devastated without you, i cried all night, i cant breathe without you being a part of my life Robbie...I miss you already!!...In the name of Biggie & Tupac...50 & the Game...Jessica & Nick....Sonny & Cher (i gotch you babe..) DONT LET IT END LIKE THIS...NNOOOoooooooo---Hug me...DDR xoxox


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0


----------



## SAUL

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1137410964.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 12:02 PM~13686567
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1137410964.html
> *


PROBABLY AT ROBS HOUSE ALREADY!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 01:14 AM~13684643
> *
> 
> sorry that we didnt ge to meet when i was in vegas
> *


WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU, MAYBE NEXT TIME?? HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TRIP HERE MIKE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 25 2009, 11:44 AM~13686438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


DDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 25 2009, 10:03 PM~13686925
> *WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU, MAYBE NEXT TIME?? HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TRIP HERE MIKE
> *


yea i know it sucked, we were exausted though from drivin all over LA trying to find 
cars. i mean, you know how i only had to pick mine up :biggrin: but my friends still
had to find something to bring home. thanks for offering that one car to us via andy!!!
next time for sure, i will go the arizona way from LA to LV 

i was lucky and met up with homie saul though.. to everyone: GREAT GUY!


----------



## SAUL

A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING A SET OF 6 TRU SPOKE CAPS FOR TRU RAY WHEELS ALL 6 CAPS ARE VERY VERY NICE ALMOST N.O.S THE CHROME IS BEAUTIFULL EXCEPT FOR ONE CAP IT HAS SOME LIGHT PITTING AND THE CENTER STICKER IS A LITTLE LUMPY BUT STILL VERY NICE HE WOULD LIKE TO GET $200 FOR ALL 6 BUT IF SOMEONE BUYS THEM TODAY HE WILL DO $175 INCUDING SHIPPING FOR ALL IF THEY DONT SELL HERE THEY WILL BE AT POMONA SWAPMEET TOMORROW ALONG WITH 3 TRU RAY MEDALLIONS HE WANTS $110 FOR THOSE SORRY I HAVE NO PICS OF THEM


----------



## SAUL

WERES RYAN


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 12:57 PM~13687169
> *WERES RYAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck Ryan, you need to stop growing!! :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 07:41 PM~9857224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\
ANY ONE HAVE SOME OF THESE NEW 13 WITH 520 SKINY WHITE WALL


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13686438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



NOW THESE ARE NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 01:21 PM~13687005
> *yea i know it sucked, we were exausted though from drivin all over LA trying to find
> cars. i mean, you know how i only had to pick mine up  :biggrin:  but my friends still
> had to find something to bring home. thanks for offering that one car to us via andy!!!
> next time for sure, i will go the arizona way from LA to LV
> 
> i was lucky and met up with  homie saul though.. to everyone: GREAT GUY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAUL IS GOOOOOD PEOPLE!! FOR SURE BROTHER, NEXT TIME YOUR OUT STOP BY MAN. YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME ANYTIME!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 01:57 PM~13687169
> *WERES RYAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN THE COWBOYS JACKET!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 25 2009, 02:07 PM~13687224
> *Fuck Ryan, you need to stop growing!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 01:57 PM~13687169
> *WERES RYAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck.....dammm ryan ur a giant......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 12:02 PM~13686567
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1137410964.html
> *


THEY LOOK LIKE MCLEANS CROSSLACE :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 01:21 PM~13687005
> *yea i know it sucked, we were exausted though from drivin all over LA trying to find
> cars. i mean, you know how i only had to pick mine up  :biggrin:  but my friends still
> had to find something to bring home. thanks for offering that one car to us via andy!!!
> next time for sure, i will go the arizona way from LA to LV
> 
> i was lucky and met up with  homie saul though.. to everyone: GREAT GUY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## servant of christ

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=48165722

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :wow:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 26 2009, 05:52 AM~13691966
> *THEY LOOK LIKE MCLEANS CROSSLACE :0
> *


Nope......tru rays cross laced....seen them allready in person :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 26 2009, 07:04 AM~13692120
> *Nope......tru rays cross laced....seen them allready in person :biggrin:
> *


SO THERE AT YOUR HOUSE NOW


----------



## robs68

no....15x8s....dont know if you can use that hub to make 14x7z????


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:00 PM~13679719
> * THANKS PM ME THE INFO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Up for sale--package deal--5 octagon wreath medallion caps with 4 nos crossflag stickers for $585 shipped in the US...will do outside at buyers expense!


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 01:51 PM~13687141
> *A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING A SET OF 6 TRU SPOKE CAPS FOR TRU RAY WHEELS ALL 6 CAPS ARE VERY VERY NICE ALMOST N.O.S THE CHROME IS BEAUTIFULL EXCEPT FOR ONE CAP IT HAS SOME LIGHT PITTING AND THE CENTER STICKER IS A LITTLE LUMPY BUT STILL VERY NICE HE WOULD LIKE TO GET $200 FOR ALL 6 BUT IF SOMEONE BUYS THEM TODAY HE WILL DO $175 INCUDING SHIPPING FOR ALL IF THEY DONT SELL HERE THEY WILL BE AT POMONA SWAPMEET TOMORROW ALONG WITH 3 TRU RAY MEDALLIONS HE WANTS $110 FOR THOSE SORRY I HAVE NO PICS OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$100 TODAY ONLY ALL 6


----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL DID YOU BUY THOSE TRU SPOKE KNOCK OFFS THAT GUY HAD IN POMONA? HE WANTED $40 EACH. THATS $240 FOR 6 OF THEM, HE WAS GONNA "HOOK" IT UP FOR $220 :uh: WHAT A DEAL...YEAH RIGHT THEN I TOLD HIM $120 FOR THE SET OF 4 AND HE SAID NOPE. I SAID FUCK IT AND WALKED AWAY.


----------



## robs68

saulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll......


----------



## SAUL

that dude is expensive i seen a set of 3 the dude tells me they belong to a friend he is not here leave me your number i will have him call you when he gets back so i did dude never called i went back after 2 hours and this other guy tells me ooohh they sold for 40 dollars all 3 i told him he was supposed to call me fucking lier  i bought a set of rockets with tires and caps for cheap thoe :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

this guy had a white donut steering wheel on a bike i told him how much for the steering wheel he said aw man i have to take it off the bike give me 20 dollars i was thinking about it but i really didnt want it it was a bigger steering wheel not the very small one  o well its all good


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Apr 27 2009, 06:57 PM~13709265-->
> 
> 
> 
> that dude is expensive i seen a set of 3 the dude tells me they belong to a friend he is not here leave me your number i will have him call you when he gets back so i did dude never called i went back after 2 hours and this other guy tells me ooohh they sold for 40 dollars all 3 i told him he was supposed to call me fucking lier   i bought a set of rockets with tires and caps for cheap thoe :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 07:00 PM~13709317
> *this guy had a white donut steering wheel on a bike i told him how much for the steering wheel he said aw man i have to take it off the bike give me 20 dollars i was thinking about it but i really didnt want it it was a bigger steering wheel not the very small one  o well its all good
> *



YEAH OH WELL. I ENDED UP GETTING A NOS 8 TRACK PLAYER, WARS GREATEST HITS ON 8 TRACK , A NICE 8 TRACK CASE , AND THE 8 TRACK TO CASSETTE ADAPTER. INDIO HAD SOME NICE STUFF OUT THERE....BUT VERY PRICEY. I MENTIONED TO HIM THE BOMAN YOUR FRIEND SCORED FOR $50. I SEEN YOUR HOMIE WITH THE PONY TAIL BUT DIDNT SEE YOU.


----------



## SAUL

did you see the color bars indio had he sold that boman 2 knob for 2000 right there :0 he had some nice color sonics :biggrin: i was in the volkswagen section with my friend selling there was no more spots to sell when we got there at 3am :angry:


----------



## SAUL

Q-VO ERYK


----------



## Eryk

:wave: Whatup dawgie! 

Lets see those Rockets!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 27 2009, 09:18 PM~13710712
> *:wave:  Whatup dawgie!
> 
> Lets see those Rockets!
> *


I HAVE THEM IN MY TRUCK THERE NOT REAL CLEAN THEY HAVE PITS AND CHROME FLAKING ON THE CENTER LIKE THEY USUALLY START TO FLAKE IF YOU WANT THEM I WILL GIVE THEM TO YOU FOR A GOOD PRICE


----------



## UNIQUES77

i will be posting up 4 mclean rims, and 7 caps very soon. 14x7. I need to remove my old 520's from them, and clean them up. then come up with a price, that is fair.


----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

14' TRU RAYS ''CLASSIC RIMS''' CLEAN NEW TIRES VERY RARE RIMS''''''''' - $950 (riverside/hemet san jacinto)
STILL UP FOR SALE
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1143563319.html


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 AM~13712470
> *14' TRU RAYS ''CLASSIC RIMS''' CLEAN NEW TIRES VERY RARE RIMS''''''''' - $950 (riverside/hemet san jacinto)
> STILL UP FOR SALE
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1143563319.html
> *



wtf? i thought those were sold long time ago. if they are clean than that IS a deal..
set of 4 rev cross laces with domed caps and stickers.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13711360
> *i will be posting up 4 mclean rims, and 7 caps very soon.  14x7. I need to remove my old 520's from them, and clean them up. then come up with a price, that is fair.
> *


  :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 28 2009, 05:53 AM~13713171
> *wtf? i thought those were sold long time ago. if they are clean than that IS a deal..
> set of 4 rev cross laces with domed caps and stickers.... :0
> *


SOMEONE SAID THEY ARE NOT THAT CLEAN,CHROME IS FAIDED ON THE RIMS AN AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE PICTURE THE RIM ITS NOT ROUND ITS BENT..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 28 2009, 07:28 PM~13715407
> *SOMEONE SAID THEY ARE NOT THAT CLEAN,CHROME IS FAIDED ON THE RIMS AN AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE PICTURE THE RIM ITS NOT ROUND ITS BENT..
> *



:0 :uh:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 24 2009, 02:53 PM~13680727
> *anybody need spare tru rays? i have 2 asking $250 firm
> heres the rims....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tire is off the rim...and theres a pending sale....to hooked to glass
> *



LET ME KNOW IF THEY DEAL FALLS THROUGH. I HAVE 1 THATS NEEDS SOME FRIENDS. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

shit....these were sold before i had posted them mike aka hooked2glass awsome person to deal with paid for shipping along with a few extra bucks to cover the paypal fees..... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 28 2009, 08:50 PM~13716319
> *shit....these were sold before i had posted them mike aka hooked2glass awsome person to deal with paid for shipping along with a few extra bucks to cover the paypal fees..... :biggrin:
> *



just as invisible empire said - man of my words  


oh btw.. my feedback topic:

hooked2glass feedback topic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 28 2009, 12:55 PM~13717048
> *just as invisible empire said - man of my words
> oh btw.. my feedback topic:
> 
> hooked2glass feedback topic
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OLDTIME47

WITH THE DOLLAR IN THE SHITTER, EURO,POUND, MAKES IT EASY TO BUY AMERICAN STUFF RIGHT NOW.


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone got some 14" small white coker 5.20s for sale?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 28 2009, 08:33 PM~13722507
> *anyone got some 14" small white coker 5.20s for sale?
> *


 :biggrin: maybe


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 28 2009, 08:35 PM~13722546
> *:biggrin: maybe
> *


 :0


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 28 2009, 07:33 PM~13722507
> *anyone got some 14" small white coker 5.20s for sale?
> *


coker does 94.00 a tire


----------



## traffictowing

IM LOOKING FOR SOME TRU RAYS 14" WITH 5;20 TIRES THAT FIT A 1976 CAPRICE MUST BE IN GOOOD COND?


----------



## robs68

too bad...sold both my sets already and one of my nos sets should be sold by friday....good luck on the rays....


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 28 2009, 09:39 PM~13723755
> *too bad...sold both my sets already and one of my nos sets should be sold by friday....good luck on the rays....
> *


what about a set of TRU CLASSIC 14" big hub ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

shit............iam not selling mine....i might sell you a restoreable set....?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 26 2009, 04:44 PM~13694644
> *Up for sale--package deal--5 octagon wreath medallion caps with 4 nos crossflag stickers for $585 shipped in the US...will do outside at buyers expense!
> *



Stickers Sold....
Tru Rays Sold but one more set coming up
5 Medallions still up for grabs. Make serious offer...


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13710494
> *did you see the color bars indio had he sold that boman 2 knob for 2000 right there  :0 he had some nice color sonics :biggrin: i was in the volkswagen section with my friend selling there was no more spots to sell when we got there at 3am :angry:
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN MY SPOT!
I SHUT IT DOWN AFTER YOU STOPPED BY. I WANTED TO WALK AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TRU RAY CAPS
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/-TRU%3DSPOK...031510008r23203


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 29 2009, 02:13 PM~13731638
> *TRU RAY CAPS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/-TRU%3DSPOK...031510008r23203
> *


MY FRIEND HAS THE SAME CAPS FOR $100 ALL 6 WITH THE BLUE TRU SPOKE STICKER


----------



## SAUL

:0 tru classics http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1139284899.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 29 2009, 01:06 PM~13730957
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN MY SPOT!
> I SHUT IT DOWN AFTER YOU STOPPED BY. I WANTED TO WALK AROUND :biggrin:
> *


i was going to ask you too if i could take my stuff


----------



## sand1

15inch standard tru rays no caps 250.00 have all 4


----------



## sand1

came off a corvette


----------



## SAUL

:0  GOOD LUCK


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 28 2009, 10:06 PM~13724324
> *shit............iam not selling mine....i might sell you a restoreable set....?
> *


HOW MUCH AND WHO CAN RESTORE THEM ?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## OLDTIME47

WHAT IS THE CORRECT TRURAY CAP? I SEEN OCTOGAN,CIRCLE CAPS, WITH GOLDISH WREATH TRU CLASSIC CHIPS,RACING FLAGS, TRU RAYS ARE FROM CRAGAR OR NOT? STRAIGHT LACED OR THEY CAME CROSS LACED? SAUL,ROB, ANYONE? ADVISE/HELP WOULD BE NICE. I GUESS THESE THINGS CAN ALL MIX AND MATCH, SAME DIAMETER CENTER HOLE CAN SWAPCAPS. STRAIGHT LACED OG MCLEANS CAN RUN TRURAY CAPS, SO WHAT IS WHAT. ANY PICS SIDE BY SIDE OR SOMETHING?


----------



## OLDTIME47

AND 59 IMPALA CAPS/SPINNERS, JUST MAGICALY FIT? OR THERE IS A WAY TO MAKE THEM FIT ON THE HUB OPENING?
SORRY, BEEN A VERY LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN AROUND THESE WHEELS.


----------



## robs68

lols....dammmm ur lost in the sauce.....search back in this post and the tru classic post and ull find all ur answeres......iam here on my phone to much shit to write.....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 30 2009, 08:48 AM~13740726
> *AND 59 IMPALA CAPS/SPINNERS, JUST MAGICALY FIT? OR THERE IS A WAY TO MAKE THEM FIT ON THE HUB OPENING?
> SORRY, BEEN A VERY LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN AROUND THESE WHEELS.
> *



You need the thin octogon caps as you need to drill four holes to accept the spinner cap. I will shoot you some pics of mine and post them up later today.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2009, 07:34 PM~13734424
> *:0  tru classics http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1139284899.html
> *


The are not classics...they are basket wires. Here is the guys reply to my email:

*They are the wire basket style-not true wire spokes. Let me know if interested & I'll send more pictures.Thanks, TW*


----------



## OLDTIME47

i checked the first few pages on here, some have diff caps and chips on diff wheels. i figured out the tru classic look. now need truray. what is the correct chip? flag or gold ones?

the sauce is deep man, help help! uh, here comes some cheeze....

on your phone, lucky. :uh: 

post pics of the 59 spinner caps ez. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

cool. seen the old mag ad from techincal lowrider for tru spoke. man, that facility was right by my house back then 1800 talbot way. right across from angel stadium. trip out.

ok, so the round,kinda dome cap with racing flags went on the straight laced, the octogan cap with flags went on the crosslaced wheels.

had to right click,save the pics. so when i see the wrong caps on the wrong wheel, i'll know what the heck is going on.
anyone have the round cap and flags for sale for a set of wheels?


----------



## Firefly

You also have the Tru-Ray and Tru-Classic wreath medallions. The crossflags were more for Corvettes.


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 30 2009, 09:04 AM~13742131
> *You also have the Tru-Ray and Tru-Classic wreath medallions. The crossflags were more for Corvettes.
> *


seen that too. if i paid enough attn like i do to bomb parts and cars and yrs, i be right with you guys.
ask me what goes for an old 40s chevy, i'll tell you.
old rims, still learning.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 01:51 PM~13687141
> *A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING A SET OF 6 TRU SPOKE CAPS FOR TRU RAY WHEELS ALL 6 CAPS ARE VERY VERY NICE ALMOST N.O.S THE CHROME IS BEAUTIFULL EXCEPT FOR ONE CAP IT HAS SOME LIGHT PITTING AND THE CENTER STICKER IS A LITTLE LUMPY BUT STILL VERY NICE HE WOULD LIKE TO GET $200 FOR ALL 6 BUT IF SOMEONE BUYS THEM TODAY HE WILL DO $175 INCUDING SHIPPING FOR ALL IF THEY DONT SELL HERE THEY WILL BE AT POMONA SWAPMEET TOMORROW ALONG WITH 3 TRU RAY MEDALLIONS HE WANTS $110 FOR THOSE SORRY I HAVE NO PICS OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2009, 07:31 PM~13588614
> *14x7 tru rays crossed laced....no caps...  $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold on ebay for $602.00 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13748058
> *sold on ebay for $602.00 :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 30 2009, 08:11 PM~13748058
> *sold on ebay for $602.00 :0
> *


maybe i`ll ebay the extras wheels :0


----------



## OLDTIME47

i guess i am going to el centro. to buy these tru rays. called the guy, woke him up in early am, road trip, now 330.00 for 59 impala spinners, 50 for repop octagon caps.drill holes,install spinners,run trurays straight laced.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 30 2009, 10:18 AM~13741645
> *post pics of the 59 spinner caps ez. thanks :thumbsup:
> *


I did not have a chance to shoot the pics yesterday, very busy day. I'll get to it today. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 1 2009, 06:49 AM~13752761
> *I did not have a chance to shoot the pics yesterday, very busy day. I'll get to it today. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 30 2009, 10:18 AM~13741645
> *post pics of the 59 spinner caps ez. thanks :thumbsup:
> *



Here you go.......................














































The black ring/plate is part of the spinner cap. I goes on the inside of the octogon cap and serves as a lock washer. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 1 2009, 05:43 PM~13758637
> *:wave:
> *



What's big Ry :wave: D's bringing me the wheels next week. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 1 2009, 05:04 PM~13758823
> *Here you go.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black ring/plate is part of the spinner cap. I goes on the inside of the octogon cap and serves as a lock washer. Let me know if you need anything else.
> *


hey thanks a lot, been a long time since i've seen that done. appreciate it.


----------



## robs68

you will learn grasshopper


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 1 2009, 05:10 PM~13758875
> *you will learn grasshopper
> *


stuck in the 40's.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 06:09 PM~13758868
> *hey thanks a lot, been a long time since i've seen that done. appreciate it.
> *



Anytime!


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: lols...shit iam stuck in 60s and stuck in the 70s with the paint jobs and wheels and all the cool shit people put on there rides...80s and 90s and 00s aint got shit on the 70s and below....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

THIS GUY IS SELLING THESE 2 SETS OF WHEELS FOR 600 ALL 8 WHEELS


----------



## ez_rider

> Q.Vo Saul :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 05:41 PM~13759144
> *THIS GUY IS SELLING THESE 2 SETS OF WHEELS FOR 600 ALL 8 WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a pawn shop :0


----------



## SAUL

> Q.Vo Saul :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP EZ
Click to expand...


----------



## Droopy

:0 :cheesy:







:biggrin: cleeen.


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 05:41 PM~13759144
> *THIS GUY IS SELLING THESE 2 SETS OF WHEELS FOR 600 ALL 8 WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was just there picking up my tru's. i bought them homies.
its my partners shop. 
let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

NEED 4 TRUCLASSIC CHIPS AND CAPS. 
THANKS.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@May 1 2009, 07:12 PM~13759750
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: cleeen.
> *


That thing is tough as nails . . . DAMN


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 09:55 PM~13761322
> *NEED 4 TRUCLASSIC CHIPS AND CAPS.
> THANKS.
> *


I got the caps,$100 nos


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@May 2 2009, 04:12 AM~13759750
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: cleeen.
> *


 :0 NNNNICE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13762623
> *I got the caps,$100 nos
> *



100 for nos calssic caps? :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 1 2009, 09:53 PM~13761307
> *was just there picking up my tru's. i bought them homies.
> its my partners shop.
> let me know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

MY HOMIE HAS 4 TRU RAY MEDALLIONS FOR SALE $200 THEY DONT HAVE THE CROSSED FLAGS THERE JUST THE PLAIN ONES


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 2 2009, 02:07 AM~13762623
> *I got the caps,$100 nos
> *


check your pm


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1151541756.html

found these on CL thought i'd give u guys a heads up.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@May 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13766744
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1151541756.html
> 
> found these on CL thought i'd give u guys a heads up.
> *



These have been posted several times before. The wheels are in the Inland Empire, here in SoCal. He hasn't had much luck selling them but hopefully he will soon.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13767961
> *These have been posted several times before. The wheels are in the Inland Empire, here in SoCal. He hasn't had much luck selling them but hopefully he will soon.
> *


I ASKED HOW MUCH WITH OUT THE TIRES,HE $800


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-TRU-SPO...5021110005r1424


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-TRU-RAY...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 1 2009, 05:05 PM~13758836
> *What's big Ry :wave: D's bringing me the wheels next week. Thanks again :thumbsup:
> *


HOW ARE YOU EZ?? ANYTIME FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13774869
> *HOW ARE YOU EZ?? ANYTIME FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thank you.


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

ttt


----------



## 65_impalow

CL find

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1155154164.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@May 5 2009, 11:20 AM~13792350
> *CL find
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1155154164.html
> *


Supreme, these are in your hood! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@May 5 2009, 12:20 PM~13792350
> *CL find
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1155154164.html
> *


64ssdrop sellen the rims,


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 5 2009, 12:04 PM~13792855
> *64ssdrop sellen the rims,
> *



THATS HIM


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 05:31 PM~13759070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE FOR SALE PLEASE LET ME KNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 29 2009, 08:14 PM~13735043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15inch standard tru rays no caps 250.00 have all 4
> *


SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@May 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13796684
> *ARE THESE FOR SALE PLEASE LET ME KNOW? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 5 2009, 09:44 PM~13798665
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2009, 05:31 PM~13759070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :no:


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by traffictowing+May 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13796684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ARE THESE FOR SALE PLEASE LET ME KNOW? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@May 5 2009, 10:11 PM~13798972
> *:nono:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 5 2009, 10:11 PM~13798972
> *:nono:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

those are some clean rims saul. i need one tru classic. 14x7 reverse.


----------



## robs68

oh shit.......tru classics....iama gonna go and check them out........
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1151587343.html :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 6 2009, 10:02 AM~13802745
> *those are some clean rims saul. i need one tru classic. 14x7 reverse.
> *


thanks i will let you know if something pops up


----------



## servant of christ

rob hurry 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1152990286.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2009, 06:03 AM~13812532
> *rob hurry
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1152990286.html
> *


 They are 13''x7'' 4 lug...Anyone have a Vega? :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

what is a fair price for rebuilt 14x7 truspokes, with nice 3 bar knock offs?
chevy bolt pattern.
anyone?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 7 2009, 06:50 AM~13813082
> *They are 13''x7'' 4 lug...Anyone have a Vega? :biggrin:
> *


bringing vegas back to the game,and pintos,they can use this tru spokes too
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1150738249.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 7 2009, 06:50 AM~13813082
> *They are 13''x7'' 4 lug...Anyone have a Vega? :biggrin:
> *


THE ORIGINAL PRICE IS RIGHT CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2009, 11:45 AM~13815273
> *bringing vegas back to the game,and pintos,they can use this tru spokes too
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1150738249.html
> *


My apologies gentlemen, :0 I forgot the Corvair :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 10:21 AM~13814558
> *what is a fair price for rebuilt 14x7 truspokes, with nice 3 bar knock offs?
> chevy bolt pattern.
> anyone?
> *


1000-1300


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 7 2009, 12:49 PM~13816483
> *1000-1300
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13816377
> *My apologies gentlemen,  :0 I forgot the Corvair :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 08:21 AM~13814558
> *what is a fair price for rebuilt 14x7 truspokes, with nice 3 bar knock offs?
> chevy bolt pattern.
> anyone?
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## OLDTIME47

DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13822932
> *DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!!!!!
> *


ONLY IF YOUR BROKE AND NO ONE ON LAYITLOW WANTS TO BUY YOUR STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

3 MEDALLIONS LIKE THESE FOR SALE ANYONE $125


----------



## PsykoHitman

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1158437396.html


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2009, 08:22 AM~13823208
> *3 MEDALLIONS LIKE THESE FOR SALE ANYONE $125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need 1, wanna part with 1?

If that's ok, just send it to me and we're cool on those 50 bucks


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13822932
> *DON'T SELL TO JAPAN!!!!!
> *


WHY BECUASE THEY WILL MELT THE TRU SPOKES DOWN AND MAKE CHINAS OUT OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@May 8 2009, 01:18 AM~13823485
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/1158437396.html
> *



I'm on it now. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2009, 11:22 PM~13823208
> *3 MEDALLIONS LIKE THESE FOR SALE ANYONE $125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saul check your pm.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 8 2009, 09:33 AM~13825990
> *saul check your pm.
> *


----------



## PsykoHitman

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1160176199.html


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@May 8 2009, 01:58 PM~13828559
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1160176199.html
> *


got my set. whoever is going at 4:30 is too late. :biggrin: 
however he has 3 sets, org owners for 18 yrs.
all the same 14x7.
not perfect though, the perfect ones he said were some buick skylarks. he is going to retype the add.

good looking out.


----------



## robs68

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL

SOLD TO ME :biggrin: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/1161062204.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 8 2009, 02:51 PM~13829150
> *got my set. whoever is going at 4:30 is too late. :biggrin:
> however he has 3 sets, org owners for 18 yrs.
> all the same 14x7.
> not perfect though, the perfect ones he said were some buick skylarks. he is going to retype the add.
> 
> good looking out.
> *


 :0 nice were you able to do that deal for me ?? with the cash


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2009, 04:01 PM~13830442
> *:0 nice were you able to do that deal for me ?? with the cash
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 8 2009, 06:21 PM~13831020
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

:0 5.60s


----------



## PsykoHitman

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1163067687.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 08:48 PM~13839513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 5.60s
> *



Is that the new baby??? :biggrin: 

Seriously tho....Congrats to Saul & family on there new addition!!!


----------



## SAUL

thanks its a boy :thumbsup: future STRAYS member


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13839513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 5.60s
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://siouxcity.craigslist.org/pts/1150118435.html
sick ass tru rays...cross laced.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13840115
> *thanks its a boy :thumbsup: future STRAYS member
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13840115
> *thanks its a boy :thumbsup: future STRAYS member
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

thanks homies yeah my baby boy was born yesterday


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 11:26 PM~13841065
> *thanks homies yeah my baby boy was born yesterday
> *


God Bless you and your wife with your new Baby.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2009, 12:26 AM~13841065
> *thanks homies yeah my baby boy was born yesterday
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

thanks everyone


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 10 2009, 08:07 AM~13842306
> *WHATS UP PEEPS,CONGRATS SAUL,I WAS BLESS WITH QUADRUPLETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm: :0 

Cant wait to see them on the lincoln those look great.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 10 2009, 09:00 AM~13842635
> *:0  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :0
> 
> Cant wait to see them on the lincoln those look great.
> *


THANKS,I CANT WAIT EATHER


----------



## servant of christ

SAUL YOU GOIN TO HAVE TO GET THE BABY ONE OF THIS, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13839513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 5.60s
> *


SWEET


----------



## servant of christ

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/1149358104.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 10 2009, 12:39 PM~13843722
> *http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pts/1149358104.html
> *


These are the last style made with a straight hub. Nothing like the classics or rays. More like the L.A. Wire or Roadster style of the '90s.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2009, 12:26 AM~13841065
> *thanks homies yeah my baby boy was born yesterday
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1137502149.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13847399
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1137502149.html
> *


  :wow: hno: These are original TRUSPOKE CLASSICS from 1967 :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDTIME47

I THOUGHT TRUCLASSICS DIDN'T COME OUT TIL THE EARLY 80'S? EXAMPLE, IF YOU LOOK AT BLVD NIGHTS MOVIE, COMPARED TO HEARTBREAKER, WHICH CAME OUT IN 79 AND THEN 83 I BELIEVE? YOU SEE CLASSICS IN HEARTBREAKER, BUT NOT AT ALL IN BLVD NIGHTS.
SOMEONE HELP? :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13847959
> *I THOUGHT TRUCLASSICS DIDN'T COME OUT TIL THE EARLY 80'S? EXAMPLE, IF YOU LOOK AT BLVD NIGHTS MOVIE, COMPARED TO HEARTBREAKER, WHICH CAME OUT IN 79 AND THEN 83 I BELIEVE? YOU SEE CLASSICS IN HEARTBREAKER, BUT NOT AT ALL IN BLVD NIGHTS.
> SOMEONE HELP?  :dunno:
> *


tru classics came out in the mid 70's,i was just making fun of the add ,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 10 2009, 07:07 AM~13842306
> *WHATS UP PEEPS,CONGRATS SAUL,I WAS BLESS WITH QUADRUPLETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you pick these up at? :0


----------



## Firefly

Does anyone have a close-up picture of the bracket on Archer bunny ears? Or any bunny ears that mount to the drip rail for that matter.

Not wheel related, but I figured I'd have the most chance of getting an answer in here.


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 11 2009, 12:00 AM~13849125
> *Where did you pick these up at?  :0
> *


x2


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13848322
> *tru classics came out in the mid 70's,i was just making fun of the add ,
> *


i was gonna say, i have read a good share of old mags, and asked my dad and noone recalled classics in 67. that is some funny chet. cragars in 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 11 2009, 04:07 AM~13849722
> *Does anyone have a close-up picture of the bracket on Archer bunny ears? Or any bunny ears that mount to the drip rail for that matter.
> 
> Not wheel related, but I figured I'd have the most chance of getting an answer in here.
> *



i will taks some


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2009, 04:15 PM~13850135
> *i will taks some
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 11 2009, 12:00 AM~13849125
> *Where did you pick these up at?  :0
> *


got them from Dat Dirty Rat ,and they are a clean set


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 09:15 AM~13851043
> *got them from Dat Dirty Rat ,and they are a clean set
> *


damn, i just bought his other set. wish i knew of these. those you got are freakin clean.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 08:15 AM~13851043
> *got them from Dat Dirty Rat ,and they are a clean set
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 11 2009, 10:06 AM~13851452
> *damn, i just bought his other set. wish i knew of these. those you got are freakin clean.
> *


he posted up that he was thinking about sellen them so i hit him up on them and here they are in my casa, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 07:28 PM~13856864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY WOULD LOOOK REALLY NICE ON MY 76 CAPRICE ARE THEY FOR SALE? :yes: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@May 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13857918
> *THEY WOULD LOOOK REALLY NICE ON MY 76 CAPRICE ARE THEY FOR SALE? :yes:  :yes:
> *


they look even better on my lincoln :biggrin: * not for sale*


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 08:28 PM~13856864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAYYYUM dawgie...Love the pic but it hurts at the same time!!

Cant wait to see them 'actually on a car'....lolol


----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 08:46 PM~13857948
> *they look even better on my lincoln :biggrin:not for sale
> *


I DONT BLAM YOU BIG HOMIE THEY LOOOOOOK REALLLY NICE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@May 11 2009, 09:13 PM~13858318
> *I DONT BLAM YOU  BIG HOMIE THEY LOOOOOOK REALLLY NICE . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK HOMIE,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13858006
> *DAYYYUM dawgie...Love the pic but it hurts at the same time!!
> 
> Cant wait to see them 'actually on a car'....lolol
> *


THEREN IN GOOD HAND HOMIE,MY LINCOLN WILL BE SPORTING SOME NEW SHOES


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 10 2009, 09:16 PM~13847399
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1137502149.html
> *


i bought em 150.00 he typed wrong price and there almost show quality


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13858621
> *i bought em 150.00 he typed wrong price and there almost show quality
> *


bullshit, noone is that stupid.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13858621
> *i bought em 150.00 he typed wrong price and there almost show quality
> *


lols....yeah fucking right i spoke with her already $1100 is what shell take...and yeah its a chick thats got these.... :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 07:28 PM~13856864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....now your car will look good....being its a ford... :biggrin: j/p david...nice rims...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 11 2009, 09:57 PM~13858852
> *nice....now your car will look good....being its a ford... :biggrin: j/p david...nice rims...
> *


 :biggrin: :0  LOL THANKS ROB


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 11 2009, 10:17 PM~13859056
> *:biggrin:  :0   LOL THANKS ROB
> *


trus would of looked better..... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13858817
> *lols....yeah fucking right i spoke with her already $1100 is what shell take...and yeah its a chick thats got these.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Any one have one good dome cap? I dont need a chip or anything just the dome. It doesnt have to be fresh show quality tripple chrome but should still look nice enough to rock for now. I know this is a wild shot but some one has to have something.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 13 2009, 11:58 AM~13873745
> *Any one have one good dome cap? I dont need a chip or anything just the dome. It doesnt have to be fresh show quality tripple chrome but should still look nice enough to rock for now. I know this is a wild shot but some one has to have something.
> *


Rick,
call me...I think I have one  562-201-1374


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 13 2009, 12:15 PM~13874967
> *Rick,
> call me...I think I have one   562-201-1374
> *



outta curiosity i checked to see if it was the same number from when i got my sancos off you :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 13 2009, 02:41 PM~13875154
> *outta curiosity i checked to see if it was the same number from when i got my sancos off you :biggrin:
> *


I have not changed it in years...same number. Holla at me when ever you want. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

q-vo familia


----------



## hoppin62

My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 03:07 PM~13875373
> *My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62, SAUL


Q-Vo Señores!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13875451
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62, SAUL
> Q-Vo Señores!
> *


Q-vo!


----------



## Eryk

:wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13875373
> *My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are this the ones from san diego


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13875373
> *My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+May 13 2009, 01:59 PM~13875953-->
> 
> 
> 
> are this the ones from san diego
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@May 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13876024
> *DAMN THOSE ARE NICE
> *


----------



## sand1

does anyone have some nice tru ray caps for sale??


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 13 2009, 04:27 PM~13876241
> *does anyone have some nice tru ray caps for sale??
> *


disregard thx


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13875373
> *My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shelf tropphies or for your ride, :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 13 2009, 02:41 PM~13876391
> *shelf tropphies or for your ride, :biggrin:
> *


That's about all they will be doing for a while is sitting on the shelf!  ... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13875373
> *My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me!  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13875373
> * My latest addition, thanks to Saul for picking them up for me! :h5: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 anytime sammy ya sabes


----------



## robs68

saullllllllll.........call me..........


----------



## OLDTIME47

SUPER NICE RAYS. DAMMIT, SHOULD HAVE DROVE OUT THERE. NOW I GET TO LOOK FORWARD TO SOME BENT UP ONES. GREAT. :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 03:16 PM~13876772
> *SUPER NICE RAYS. DAMMIT, SHOULD HAVE DROVE OUT THERE. NOW I GET TO LOOK FORWARD TO SOME BENT UP ONES. GREAT. :uh:
> *


Anything can be fixed!


----------



## OLDTIME47

BLACK IMPALA SPINNERS OR WHITE ONES? OPINIONS PLEASE?


----------



## robs68

whatever you wanna get.....


----------



## robs68

robs68, OLDTIME47, hoppin62, sand1, SAUL our family is growing...... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 03:20 PM~13876816
> *BLACK IMPALA SPINNERS OR WHITE ONES? OPINIONS PLEASE?
> *


I like SILVER!!!


----------



## OLDTIME47

NEVER SEEN SILVER THAT I CAN REMEMBER. JUST WHITE AND BLACK.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 03:27 PM~13876894
> *NEVER SEEN SILVER THAT I CAN REMEMBER. JUST WHITE AND BLACK.
> *


Remove the white and paint silver


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 13 2009, 05:22 PM~13876833
> *robs68, OLDTIME47, hoppin62, sand1, SAUL our family is growing...... :biggrin:
> *


 hey rob when can i bring the trus over so u can cut em up


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 13 2009, 05:31 PM~13877457
> *hey rob when can i bring the trus over so u can cut em up
> *


bring them bitches....whenever it takes a couple mins....call me and let me know when....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2009, 03:42 PM~13876417
> *That's about all they will be doing for a while is sitting on the shelf!   ... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 13 2009, 04:16 PM~13876772
> *SUPER NICE RAYS. DAMMIT, SHOULD HAVE DROVE OUT THERE. NOW I GET TO LOOK FORWARD TO SOME BENT UP ONES. GREAT. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

THIS IS FOR YOU ROB
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169982054.html
AND THIS
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1169941519.html
AND THIS 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1169916231.html
THIS GUY THINKS THIS ARE DAYTON 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169885478.html
IM GOIN TO HAVE TO START CHARGING YOU FOR FINDER FEE'S :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

8TRACK STEREOS
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1169584961.html


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 14 2009, 01:15 AM~13882375
> *THIS IS FOR YOU ROB
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169982054.html
> AND THIS
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1169941519.html
> AND THIS
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1169916231.html
> THIS GUY THINKS THIS ARE DAYTON
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169885478.html
> IM GOIN TO HAVE TO START CHARGING YOU FOR FINDER FEE'S  :biggrin:
> *


ARE 2 OF THOS SALES TRURAY RIMS? ESPECIALLY THE LAST LISTING? WOULDN'T MIND HAVING THOSE IF THEY WERE.


----------



## robs68

phoenix is mine....and david i aldready know whats here in phoenix.....


> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 14 2009, 01:15 AM~13882375
> *THIS IS FOR YOU ROB
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169982054.html
> AND THIS
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1169941519.html
> AND THIS
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1169916231.html
> THIS GUY THINKS THIS ARE DAYTON
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1169885478.html
> IM GOIN TO HAVE TO START CHARGING YOU FOR FINDER FEE'S  :biggrin:
> *


picking up the up today....the last 2 adds.....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2009, 07:52 PM~13878276
> *:biggrin:
> *


RY,
the wheels are home. :biggrin: Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2009, 08:48 AM~13883875
> *phoenix is mine....and david i aldready know whats here in phoenix.....
> picking up the up today....the last 2 adds.....
> *


 :0 he has it covered :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me......iam interested


----------



## OLDTIME47

thats a 2nd generation mclean huh? first gen had really big hub, then these, then no backing to hub huh?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 14 2009, 11:20 AM~13885465
> *RY,
> the wheels are home.  :biggrin: Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ANYTIME!!!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 01:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put me in line if rob doesnt get em


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the mickey's? mccleans.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 14 2009, 01:29 PM~13886565
> *thats a 2nd generation mclean huh? first gen had really big hub, then these, then no backing to hub huh?
> *


SIMON


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 02:04 PM~13886863
> *SIMON
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 13 2009, 11:58 AM~13873745
> *Any one have one good dome cap? I dont need a chip or anything just the dome. It doesnt have to be fresh show quality tripple chrome but should still look nice enough to rock for now. I know this is a wild shot but some one has to have something.
> *



PM and pic sent.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS FAST THERE SPOKEN FOR IF I DO DECIDE TO SELL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 14 2009, 02:06 PM~13886875
> *:wave:
> *


Q-VO RYAN AN EZ_RIDER


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 02:11 PM~13886934
> *Q-VO RYAN AN EZ_RIDER
> *


NADA :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

QUOTE(robs68 @ May 14 2009, 08:48 AM) 
phoenix is mine....*and david i aldready know whats here in phoenix*.....
picking up the up today....the last 2 adds..... 



(QUOTE) :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These motherfuckers are mine.........&^%$ u tommy.....iam gonna make sure u don't get shit from out here.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2009, 04:47 PM~13888717
> *These motherfuckers are mine.........fuck u tommy.....iam gonna make sure u don't get shit from out here.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2009, 04:47 PM~13888717
> *These motherfuckers are mine.........fuck u tommy.....iam gonna make sure u don't get shit from out here.....
> *



Who peed in your cheerios? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE ARE NICE :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 03:11 PM~13886934
> *Q-VO RYAN AN EZ_RIDER
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 14 2009, 05:54 PM~13889370
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP EZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 14 2009, 05:09 PM~13888944
> *Who peed in your cheerios?    :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY WERENT CHERRIOS THEY WERE FROSTED FLAKES MIXED WITH FRUIT LOOPS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2009, 06:56 PM~13889978
> *THEY WERENT CHERRIOS THEY WERE FROSTED FLAKES MIXED WITH FRUIT LOOPS
> *


oh man ,got milk :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1165824508.html


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam they look clean cuanto


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13889782
> *WHATS UP EZ!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: What's cookin' Ry? :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2009, 05:47 PM~13888717
> *These motherfuckers are mine.........&^%$ u tommy.....iam gonna make sure u don't get shit from out here.....
> *


Blah blah blah...you didnt have enough money to buy the spinners you wanted let alone buy shit from under me--i mail you a spoon next & you can eat my ass!

Use that dirt up...its why i sent it!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892380
> *Blah blah blah...you didnt have enough money to buy the spinners you wanted let alone buy shit from under me--you a spoon next & you can eat my ass!i mail
> 
> Use that dirt up...its why i sent it!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 14 2009, 10:08 PM~13892380
> *Blah blah blah...you didnt have enough money to buy the spinners you wanted let alone buy shit from under me--i mail you a spoon next & you can eat my ass!
> 
> Use that dirt up...its why i sent it!!
> *



Vintage rim threads are the new "Off Topic" :h5: :420: :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13892624
> *Vintage rim threads are the new "Off Topic"    :h5:  :420:  :h5:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :0


----------



## robs68

:roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 15 2009, 04:36 AM~13893877
> *:roflmao:
> *


We both a trip...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 15 2009, 07:27 AM~13892624
> *Vintage rim threads are the new "Off Topic"    :h5:  :420:  :h5:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: seems like


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 15 2009, 07:27 AM~13892624
> *Vintage rim threads are the new <s>"Off Topic"</s> Aicraft Hydraulics topics    :h5:  :420:  :h5:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OLDTIME47

:h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## robs68




----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THERE NICE LET ME KNOW IF THERE UP FOR SALE PUT ME IN LINE AS A BACK UP ?


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP HOMIES,I KNOW THIS TOPIC IS FOR TRU RAYS OR CLASSICS,BUT JUST LIKE ROBS68 PICTURE HE POSTED ON THE RIMS HE WAS SELLIN ON HIS TOPIC THEN THEY POSTED ON CL ,THEY DID THE SAME TO ME ,ON MY TOPIC THEY RIGHT CLICK THE PICTURE AND THEN POSTED IT ON CL,AS 13X7 :angry: 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1136697274.html
MY TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468488&st=0
MY POINT IS BE CAREFULL WHERE YOU POST


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/1170596046.html


----------



## robs68

wow that alot of $$$$$


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 17 2009, 12:13 AM~13909882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 16 2009, 11:13 PM~13909882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not mine wish it was :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 17 2009, 12:13 AM~13909882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

got a set of tru classic 14x7s...these fuckers NEED tobe restored...anyone interested? will ship rim or ill cut out the hub it will be cheaper on shipping...then you can make what ever size you want....13x7 tru classics.... :0 :0 :0 








oh shit og 520s.... :0 :0 wow....can i still roll these? nono: 
















ah man a radial tire.... :barf:


----------



## Eryk




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 17 2009, 01:49 PM~13912852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## Loco SS

What are these worth? Not perfect but nice and new tires. 14X7 56 spoke Roadsters
Tires are shaved and are 175/75R14


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 17 2009, 01:49 PM~13912852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 14 2009, 08:37 PM~13891130
> *:wave: What's cookin' Ry?  :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH BROTHER, MIGHT TAKE MY 42 OUT FOR RIDE :biggrin: SUNS GOIN DOWN ABOUT A 100 WITH A LIGHT BREEZE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 17 2009, 04:00 PM~13913495
> *What are these worth? Not perfect but nice and new tires. 14X7 56 spoke Roadsters
> Tires are shaved and are 175/75R14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 How much you asking for them?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 17 2009, 04:00 PM~13913495
> *What are these worth? Not perfect but nice and new tires. 14X7 56 spoke Roadsters
> Tires are shaved and are 175/75R14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u Rays & Tru Classics, & Tru Ray Cross Lace, post pix  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13915292
> *u Rays & Tru Classics, & Tru Ray Cross Lace, post pix   :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Oh, OKAY










OOPS My Bad










Damn, Sorry Here you go












Sorry I don't have any...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 14 2009, 10:27 PM~13892624
> *Vintage rim threads are the new "Aircraft Hyd Topic"     :h5:  :420:  :h5:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

my homie is asking 450.00$ firm og mcleans in good shape


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 18 2009, 02:07 PM~13922467
> *Oh, OKAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS My Bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Sorry Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have any...
> *


yeah too bad you dont have any 520s nice rims on ugly ass tires :dunno:


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 18 2009, 05:01 PM~13923910
> *yeah too bad you dont have any 520s nice rims on ugly ass tires :dunno:
> *


Too bad you got balls but no dick


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13925383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 18 2009, 04:29 PM~13924705
> *Too bad you got balls but no dick
> *



I LOL'D AT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/pts/1173349487.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2009, 09:35 PM~13928302
> *I LOL'D AT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13925413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13928975
> *http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/pts/1173349487.html
> *




SEEN THOSE FOR SALE AT THE TRUCK STOP RIGHT BEFORE YOU HIT THE GRAPVINE GOING TO L.A. FOR $20


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13929058
> *SEEN THOSE FOR SALE AT THE TRUCK STOP RIGHT BEFORE YOU HIT THE GRAPVINE GOING TO L.A. FOR $20
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13929058
> *SEEN THOSE FOR SALE AT THE TRUCK STOP RIGHT BEFORE YOU HIT THE GRAPVINE GOING TO L.A. FOR $20
> *


 :cheesy: ALL DAY LONG


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13929058
> *SEEN THOSE FOR SALE AT THE TRUCK STOP RIGHT BEFORE YOU HIT THE GRAPVINE GOING TO L.A. FOR $20
> *


IS THAT THE FLYING J OFF OF FRAZIER, :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@May 18 2009, 03:07 PM~13922467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have any...
> *


those are beautiful rims :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 03:23 AM~13925383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gaaaaaawwwwwwddd dayumn! :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13929866
> *IS THAT THE FLYING J OFF OF FRAZIER, :0
> *



not sure what its called.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13928975
> *http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/pts/1173349487.html
> *


where was this guy when i lived in hawaii????? :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 09:24 AM~13933489
> *where was this guy when i lived in hawaii????? :angry:
> *



he probably lived in l.a. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: ohh well...


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 10:24 AM~13933489
> *where was this guy when i lived in hawaii????? :angry:
> *


you were to busy surfin ,


----------



## BigPoppa

I thought OG McLeans had the bigger hub in back



> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13923242
> *my homie is asking 450.00$ firm og mcleans in good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 19 2009, 10:54 AM~13934646
> *you were to busy surfin ,
> *



or on the small island comeoniwannalay-ya :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13934646
> *you were to busy surfin ,
> *


nope to busy getting ready for a combat tour


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 19 2009, 12:07 PM~13934817
> *I thought OG McLeans had the bigger hub in back
> *


newer rim style  befor they went to the knock offs


----------



## robs68

might be selling these...........








:dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 04:14 PM~13937819
> *might be selling these...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


stop teasing homie, :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 04:14 PM~13937819
> *might be selling these...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


might be bullshitting too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2009, 12:08 PM~13934825
> *or on the small island comeoniwannalay-ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13915251
> *How much you asking for them?
> *


SOLD !!! $300.00


----------



## Loco SS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13925383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just pee'ed on myself.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13937819
> *might be selling these...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


those are nice wheels there


----------



## robs68

Iam not teasing or bullshitting......


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2009, 04:54 PM~13938301
> *might be bullshitting too!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i said but deffrent words :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 04:14 PM~13937819
> *might be selling these...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


how much


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 05:55 PM~13938960
> *how much
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2009, 05:47 PM~13939527
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:wave: missed your call, I'll get back to you


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2009, 04:54 PM~13938301
> *might be bullshitting too!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13937819
> *might be selling these...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


hey rob on my way to pick these bitches up


----------



## robs68

you know where i live...lols


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13940459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: IAM NOT.....


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## SAUL

I WANT THEM


----------



## 66KAYNE

:0


> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13941362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 19 2009, 10:28 PM~13942422
> *I WANT THEM
> *



Dont you already have like a hundred of these :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13941362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


pending sale...........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 20 2009, 07:54 AM~13945009
> *Dont you already have like a hundred of these  :roflmao:
> *


AT LEAST!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+May 20 2009, 06:54 AM~13945009-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you already have like a hundred of these  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 20 2009, 08:39 AM~13946135
> *AT LEAST!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: That's why I am hating and he gets this.....










:biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## Anaheim74

My uncle and his 71 back in the late 80's or early 90's....Rollin on cross laced Tru Rays & 5.20's


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare  











No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got my set comming too! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 12:57 PM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *


LOOK GREAT RICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 01:57 PM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 21 2009, 02:33 PM~13960499
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up ez!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 03:33 PM~13960502
> *whats up ez!!
> *


 :wave: Just working bro. Hope all is well


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13945009
> *Dont you already have like a hundred of these  :roflmao:
> *



x2!

:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 12:57 PM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 20 2009, 07:54 AM~13945009
> *Dont you already have like a hundred of these  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 21 2009, 05:56 PM~13962591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: AT LEAST 100 MAYBE 150?? :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK  
*BEFORE*








*AFTER*


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :yes: :worship: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 05:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Much better! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice David


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS VERY GOOD BIG HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 21 2009, 07:00 PM~13963145-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :yes:  :worship:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:04 PM~13963186
> *Much better! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:22 PM~13963349
> *:0 nice David
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-traffictowing_@May 21 2009, 08:22 PM~13964022
> *LOOKS VERY GOOD BIG HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK HOMIES


----------



## SUPREME69

caps looks real good servent


----------



## robs68

looks good.....and i like those chrome dice valve caps


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice job man....


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 came out good.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: I CANT GET NO LOVE ON THIS?  J/K :banghead: :banghead: I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT ON MY TOOLBOX :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+May 21 2009, 08:33 PM~13964178-->
> 
> 
> 
> caps looks real good servent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 08:39 PM~13964236
> *looks good.....and i like those chrome dice valve caps
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13964421
> *Nice job man....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 08:56 PM~13964444
> *:0 came out good.
> *


GRACIAS HOMIES,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2009, 08:11 PM~13964631
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: I CANT GET NO LOVE ON THIS?   J/K :banghead:  :banghead: I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT ON MY TOOLBOX :biggrin:
> *


Lmao.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 12:57 PM~13959423
> *A huge thanx goes to Eryk, EZ and Jaime on making this set. I have the other sticker for the last cap it just hast been put on yet. Always have to have an extra for that spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it aint chips but it cost me a hell of alot less, im a baller on a budget.
> *


welcome.....


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look bad


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+May 21 2009, 10:02 PM~13965174-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGPIN_STATUS_@May 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13965698
> *they look bad
> *


THANKS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 21 2009, 08:39 PM~13964236
> *looks good.....and i like those  chrome dice valve caps
> *


BOUGHT THEM AT THE POMONA SWAT MEET


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2009, 09:11 PM~13964631
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: I CANT GET NO LOVE ON THIS?   J/K :banghead:  :banghead: I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT ON MY TOOLBOX :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: are you crazy....




the "Toolbox Sticker" is on my car already :biggrin: 


so you get love for this...


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13966385
> *:angry: are you crazy....
> the "Toolbox Sticker" is on my car already :biggrin:
> so you get love for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: damn bro i cant wait too see that set up in person. i missed it in pomona, at the TOGETHER show. hope i get to see your ride soon.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 22 2009, 06:33 AM~13967853
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NEW-Tru-S...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 22 2009, 02:05 PM~13971741
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-NEW-Tru-S...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 22 2009, 12:35 AM~13966385
> *:angry: are you crazy....
> the "Toolbox Sticker" is on my car already :biggrin:
> so you get love for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## robs68

that set up is bad ass.......


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 22 2009, 03:53 AM~13963087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



perfect man, put them on the ride! lets see pix on 5.20s :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 22 2009, 05:02 PM~13973228
> *perfect man, put them on the ride! lets see pix on 5.20s  :biggrin:
> *


THEY WILL SOON BE ON MY CAR,I DONT HAVE 5.20'S I DO HAVE 5.60'S THATS WHAT IM GOIN TO ROLL ON FOR A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 22 2009, 04:51 PM~13973135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that set up is bad ass.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13978727
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13979628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent....urgent issue at hand.


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13941362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


STILL FOR SALE....ASKING $1000 OBO :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

these are mcleans so be careful http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1184757307.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2009, 02:07 PM~13984918
> *these are mcleans so be careful http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1184757307.html
> *


:yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2009, 03:07 PM~13984918
> *these are mcleans so be careful http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1184757307.html
> *


TRU RAY CAPS ON MCLEANS
:yessad:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Courtesy of low_ryde from the Together Fun In The Sun topic.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 24 2009, 09:27 PM~13987291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of low_ryde from the Together Fun In The Sun topic.
> *


SWEET 64 HOMIE,I WAS GOIN TO GO BUT I STILL DONT HAVE THE RIMS ON YET AND I SOLD MY CHINAS,BUT I WILL BE GOIN TO THE IMPERIALS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13987291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of low_ryde from the Together Fun In The Sun topic.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 24 2009, 09:27 PM~13987291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of low_ryde from the Together Fun In The Sun topic.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1180171477.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13987581
> *SWEET  64 HOMIE,I WAS GOIN TO GO BUT I STILL DONT HAVE THE RIMS ON YET AND I SOLD MY CHINAS,BUT I WILL BE GOIN TO THE IMPERIALS
> *



get them things on your ride already and lets go cruising :biggrin: Im planning on the Imperials show I didnt go last year and still feel bad cuz the homie Supreme went out of his way for me. It always seems like my car needs the most work right before a really good show.


WASSSUP FELLAS!!!! 

How is all my Tru-Family doing this fine Memorial Day?!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 25 2009, 11:15 AM~13990621
> *get them things on your ride already and lets go cruising  :biggrin: Im planning on the Imperials show I didnt go last year and still feel bad cuz the homie Supreme went out of his way for me. It always seems like my car needs the most work right before a really good show.
> WASSSUP FELLAS!!!!
> 
> How is all my Tru-Family doing this fine Memorial Day?!
> *


RICK ARE YOU ROLLING THAT BAD 4 TODAY?? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13990621
> *How is all my Tru-Family doing this fine Memorial Day?!
> *


Happy Memorial Day!! :biggrin: Getting ready to BBQ and watch the LAKERS game!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13991115
> *Happy Memorial Day!!  :biggrin:  Getting ready to BBQ and watch the LAKERS game!!! :thumbsup:
> *


SAMMY DOIN IT BIG!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 25 2009, 11:15 AM~13991125
> *SAMMY DOIN IT BIG!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I was.... buying chicken not steak!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13991115
> *Happy Memorial Day!!  :biggrin:  Getting ready to BBQ and watch the LAKERS game!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66KAYNE

sup saul


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 66KAYNE_@May 25 2009, 12:41 PM~13991328
> *sup saul
> *


q-vo carlos


----------



## servant of christ

I NEED TO GET SOME OF THIS ANYONE KNOW WHO SELL'S THEM.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 25 2009, 11:15 AM~13990621
> *get them things on your ride already and lets go cruising  :biggrin: Im planning on the Imperials show I didnt go last year and still feel bad cuz the homie Supreme went out of his way for me. It always seems like my car needs the most work right before a really good show.
> WASSSUP FELLAS!!!!
> 
> How is all my Tru-Family doing this fine Memorial Day?!
> *


 I WILL PUT THEM SOON JUST GET KIND OF LAZY :420: ,GOT THE STOCKS ON IT,I DIDNT GO EATHER TO THE IMPERIALS I HAD TO WORK THAT DAY ,I WAS UP NORTH MAKING MY DELIVERIES; :angry: OH WELL,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 04:27 PM~13993526
> *I NEED TO GET SOME OF THIS ANYONE KNOW WHO SELL'S THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Washers? What are they for?


----------



## servant of christ

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: robs68, hoppin62
:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 04:34 PM~13993593
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: robs68, hoppin62
> :wave:
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 05:33 PM~13993583
> *Washers? What are they for?
> *


THEY ARE FOR THE LUG NUTS TO PUT MY RIMS ON,


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 04:35 PM~13993610
> *THEY ARE FOR THE LUG NUTS TO PUT MY RIMS ON,
> *


If they are for the Tru-Rays, then you can use the same lug nuts and washers from the Tru-Spokes.  No acorn nuts.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13993639
> *If they are for the Tru-Rays, then you can use the same lug nuts and washers from the Tru-Spokes.   No acorn nuts.
> *


I DONT HAVE ANY LUG NUTS BUT THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM THE CAR ,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+May 25 2009, 05:35 PM~13993610-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE FOR THE LUG NUTS TO PUT MY RIMS ON,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13993639
> *If they are for the Tru-Rays, then you can use the same lug nuts and washers from the Tru-Spokes.   No acorn nuts.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 05:39 PM~13993664
> *I DONT HAVE ANY LUG NUTS BUT THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM THE CAR ,
> *


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tires..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 04:39 PM~13993664
> *I DONT HAVE ANY LUG NUTS BUT THE ORIGINAL ONE FROM THE CAR ,
> *


Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13994804
> *Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!
> *


x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels


----------



## 81RGL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  nice rims


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man...real good!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 06:30 PM~13994863
> *x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels
> *


Big difference!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

sammy......... :wave:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13994804
> *Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!
> *


thanks for the info




> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13994863
> *x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels
> *


thanks saul


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by 81RGL+May 25 2009, 07:33 PM~13994894-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:    nice rims
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dat Dirty [email protected] 25 2009, 07:33 PM~13994903
> *Looks good man...real good!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up dirty rat,thank
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13994971
> *Big difference!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13995050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new trophy saul :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13994804
> *Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!
> *


whare can i get those lug nuts,im not driving my car till i get the proper ones.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13994770
> *nice tires..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh you notice huh :biggrin: 5.60's dont look big on my ride just right :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 07:49 PM~13995125
> *whare can i get those lug nuts,im not driving my car till i get the proper ones.
> *


ANY TIRE SHOP OR JUST WAIT THEY ARE CHEAPER AT POMONA


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13995105
> *new trophy saul :biggrin:
> *


NAH THEY BELONG TO SOMEONE FROM GROUPE C.C


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 07:56 PM~13995227
> *ANY TIRE SHOP OR JUST WAIT THEY ARE CHEAPER AT POMONA
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13995227
> *ANY TIRE SHOP OR JUST WAIT THEY ARE CHEAPER AT POMONA
> *


 Or at Pep boys.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13996160
> *Or at Pep boys.
> *


i will go to pep boys to check and see,
:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13990621
> *get them things on your ride already and lets go cruising  :biggrin: Im planning on the Imperials show I didnt go last year and still feel bad cuz the homie Supreme went out of his way for me. It always seems like my car needs the most work right before a really good show.
> WASSSUP FELLAS!!!!
> 
> How is all my Tru-Family doing this fine Memorial Day?!
> *


I HOPE TO BE AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW ALSO THIS YEAR, I MISSED LAST YEARS TOO. IF SO ILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 11:16 AM~13991131
> *I wish I was.... buying chicken not steak!!  :biggrin:
> *



COULD BE WORSE....COULD BE HAVING PAPAS AND RICE AT LEAST THERES SOME MEAT IN YOUR DIET :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2009, 09:38 PM~13997367
> *COULD BE WORSE....COULD BE HAVING PAPAS AND RICE AT LEAST THERES SOME MEAT IN YOUR DIET :biggrin:
> *


That's probably gonna be dinner all week! :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13997437
> *That's probably gonna be dinner all week!  :0
> *



DONT FEEL BAD....ILL BE HAVING A LIL OF THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2009, 09:52 PM~13997488
> *DONT FEEL BAD....ILL BE HAVING A LIL OF THAT TOO :biggrin:
> *


It's the economy! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

that is sick



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G-house74

WHAT UP MR74 THANKS FOR THE KNOCKOFF :wave:


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'VE COME TO REALIZE THAT THESE RIMS LOOK BETTER ON BIGGER CARS.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice Servent. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGON :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 26 2009, 07:28 AM~13999083
> *that is sick
> *


THANKS


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47+May 26 2009, 07:52 AM~13999280-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE COME TO REALIZE THAT THESE RIMS LOOK BETTER ON BIGGER CARS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :biggrin: AND THEIR 5.60'S TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:27 AM~14000194
> *very nice Servent. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66KAYNE_@May 26 2009, 09:40 AM~14000331
> *CHINGON :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 26 2009, 04:25 AM~13994804
> *Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!
> *





> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2009, 04:30 AM~13994863
> *x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels
> *



   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 08:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that looks killer


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2009, 01:22 PM~14002737
> *Man that looks killer
> *


THANK :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13994804
> *Those are gonna mess up the lug holes on the rims...you need the ones like on the Tru-Spoke, but with a short shank ( I believe 1/2" shank)..... Those acorn nuts will round out the lug holes and come loose. If you use a washer with those acorn nuts, there will not be any support for the lugs and the rim will be loose and lugs will break!
> *





> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13994863
> *x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels
> *


IS THIS WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT









OR THIS CAN I USE THIS ONE TOO


----------



## SAUL

YUP WITH WASHERS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14003411
> *IS THIS WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS CAN I USE THIS ONE TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check these out.....  

http://www.ezaccessory.com/Cragar_Mag_Exte..._Nut_p/4002.htm


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13993938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS DAMN GOOD


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL+May 26 2009, 04:32 PM~14004708-->
> 
> 
> 
> YUP WITH WASHERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14006542
> *Check these out.....
> 
> http://www.ezaccessory.com/Cragar_Mag_Exte..._Nut_p/4002.htm
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWSTYLE 66_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14007076
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: thank


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2009, 04:30 AM~13994863
> *x2 :yes: short shank with washers by the way it looks bad ass David big difference with these wheels
> *


Soooo, I don't use the washers, because my LTD has the 5x5 bolt pattern and thus uses the round holes on my multi-pattern Rays. Do I still need short shank mag style lugnuts?


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 26 2009, 06:59 PM~14007076
> *LOOKS DAMN GOOD
> *


X2, very nice :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14016534
> *Soooo, I don't use the washers, because my LTD has the 5x5 bolt pattern and thus uses the round holes on my multi-pattern Rays. Do I still need short shank mag style lugnuts?
> *


If they are Tru-Rays they need washers.....post a pic of the hub with holes.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13941362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


sold on ebay.....$1100 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2009, 03:15 PM~14028462
> *sold on ebay.....$1100 :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

n ice


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2009, 03:15 PM~14028462
> *sold on ebay.....$1100 :0
> *


DID THE FUCKIN JAPANESE BUY THEM? I HOPE NOT. FOCKERS. :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 28 2009, 05:20 PM~14029657
> *DID THE FUCKIN JAPANESE BUY THEM? I HOPE NOT. FOCKERS. :angry:
> *


they are the only ones with the money.......i sell to whoever...i dont care...


----------



## ImpalaWanted

Hey guys...don't know if anyone needed these caps or if they are the right type but, here they are...saw this post on craigslist..NOT MY POST!!

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1192256727.html


----------



## robs68

i got the same ones...let them go for $60


----------



## ImpalaWanted

Cool...just saw them as I was looking for parts and thought maybe you old skool rim guys might need them!


----------



## robs68




----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED


----------



## robs68

wow.....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when do you need the money by?


----------



## hoppin62

Selling these.... will be on Ebay soon.  

$125 shipped (set of 5)


















$210 shipped (3 worn gold 1 chrome looks new!)


----------



## sand1

put me in line for the tru rays saul


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD HOW MUCH $$$$ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 WOW..... I thought you werent gonna sell these this time??
baby boy can eat huh :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

:0


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 10:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pending sale..........


----------



## sand1

damit rob u get all the deals


----------



## hoppin62

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 28 2009, 10:07 PM~14032979
> *:0  WOW..... I thought you werent gonna sell these this time??
> baby boy can eat huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14032246
> *FOR SALE $$$$ NEED THEM GONE QUICK CROSSED LACE TRU RAYS AND O.G 5.20S WITH O.G TRU RAY CAPS BUT THE STICKERS ARE FADED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD........... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 28 2009, 10:07 PM~14032979
> * :0 WOW..... I thought you werent gonna sell these this time?? baby boy can eat huh :biggrin: *


 thats what i thought


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14033395
> *SOLD........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 28 2009, 10:49 PM~14033395
> *SOLD........... :biggrin:
> *


 this sale went so fast it made my head spin :around:  :wow: :0


----------



## robs68

just helping out a homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14026782
> *If they are Tru-Rays they need washers.....post a pic of the hub with holes.
> *


I'll take pics when I get home, the holes for my bolt pattern are round and the same size as the holes on my stock steel wheels. The other holes (for other bolt patterns) are oval and would require washers.


----------



## SAUL

they went really fast


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 07:23 AM~14035010
> *they went really fast
> *



clear your mail box!


----------



## Firefly

Here's a pic of the holes. You can clearly see there are oval ones and round ones. My LTD uses the round holes. And yes, the hub is scratched, but the cap covers that :biggrin: I happen to have my worst wheel at home


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 07:23 AM~14035010
> *they went really fast
> *


LIGHTNING ROBS 68 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

sure did........ :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 29 2009, 10:22 AM~14036709
> *Here's a pic of the holes. You can clearly see there are oval ones and round ones. My LTD uses the round holes. And yes, the hub is scratched, but the cap covers that  :biggrin: I happen to have my worst wheel at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOURS LOOK JUST LIKE MINE,SO LIKE SAUL AND HOPPING62 SAID THEY WILL NEED WASHERS MINE USES THE ROUND HOLES TOO NOT THE OVAL,*


----------



## Bigsmooth

CLASSICS FO SALE :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479286


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 29 2009, 12:09 PM~14037658
> *CLASSICS FO SALE :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479286
> *


 :0 NICE THEY SHOULD SELL QUICK


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 29 2009, 10:16 AM~14036653
> *clear your mail box!
> *


ALL DONE HOMIE HIT ME UP


----------



## hoppin62

Some eye candy! :biggrin: I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

who's goin to the pomona swaptmeet,on june 7th,


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow..........tommy huh? oh well fuck it....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 29 2009, 09:22 AM~14036709
> *Here's a pic of the holes. You can clearly see there are oval ones and round ones. My LTD uses the round holes. And yes, the hub is scratched, but the cap covers that  :biggrin: I happen to have my worst wheel at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, you should still use the lug nuts with the shank and with washers. Otherwise, you are gonna bevel the lug holes on the wheel. Plus they also give support to the lug, the shank pretty much fills in the leftover space between the lug and lug hole......I hope this makes sense!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14038679
> * Some eye candy! :biggrin: I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dauymm sammy they look gooooooooooood


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14039108
> *Yes, you should still use the lug nuts with the shank and with washers. Otherwise, you are gonna bevel the lug holes on the wheel. Plus they also give support to the lug, the shank pretty much fills in the leftover space between the lug and lug hole......I hope this makes sense!
> *


It makes perfect sense man, thanks for letting me know. Can't have my own wheel overtake me :biggrin: 

One more question, do i buy like the oval washers you can get everywhere and put those on the back of the hub? (because there is an oval cutout behind the round holes, i presume for the washer)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEASE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> Some eye candy! :biggrin: I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> bad ass I want some Tom :h5:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly+May 29 2009, 02:28 PM~14039594-->
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense man, thanks for letting me know. Can't have my own wheel overtake me  :biggrin:
> 
> One more question, do i buy like the oval washers you can get everywhere and put those on the back of the hub? (because there is an oval cutout behind the round holes, i presume for the washer)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nothing goes on the back of these hubs. The only washer used is for the lugnut.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14039597
> *TEASE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Sammy and as always...A pleasure man...One Luv!

Rob, Them wheels were heading to NY but something else surfaced so your welcome!!    ...lol

Saul should be any day now with a box of goodies....BigSmooth too i predict will post some crazy pics next...From the East to the West whether you Love me or Hate me--One Luv to the Tru Family!

Whos next??...rims, caps & all...I want it all gone!


----------



## SAUL

I CANT WAIT FOR MY BOX OF GOODIES :biggrin: THANKS DIRTY RAT


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/1192636088.html :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14043258
> *I CANT WAIT FOR MY BOX OF GOODIES :biggrin: THANKS DIRTY RAT
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## 66KAYNE

HEY SAUL ...........


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14043258
> *I CANT WAIT FOR MY BOX OF GOODIES :biggrin: THANKS DIRTY RAT
> *


 :angry:  :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 28 2009, 05:20 PM~14029657
> *DID THE FUCKIN JAPANESE BUY THEM? I HOPE NOT. FOCKERS. :angry:
> *


well we all know that you wont come correct with the cash


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 30 2009, 01:26 PM~14047295
> *well we all know that you wont come correct with the cash
> *


 :0


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 30 2009, 02:26 PM~14047295
> *well we all know that you wont come correct with the cash
> *


we all know you won't take pics or charge double for lugnuts :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## robs68




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 30 2009, 12:47 AM~14039794
> *No, nothing goes on the back of these hubs. The only washer used is for the lugnut.
> *


Cool, thanks man


----------



## SAUL

GUESS TO WHO THESE RIMS BELONG TO :biggrin:


----------



## 66KAYNE

:0


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 01:25 PM~14053478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS TO WHO THESE RIMS BELONG TO  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME GUESS ......................YOU :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 12:25 PM~14053478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS TO WHO THESE RIMS BELONG TO  :biggrin:
> *


these must be a different set?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 11:25 AM~14053478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS TO WHO THESE RIMS BELONG TO  :biggrin:
> *


ME! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14053582
> *these must be a different set?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14053643
> *ME!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14053686
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 01:25 PM~14053478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS TO WHO THESE RIMS BELONG TO  :biggrin:
> *


It was worth letting the other ones go...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 31 2009, 01:51 PM~14053953
> *It was worth letting the other ones go...
> *


FOR THE BOX OF GOODIES?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

YUP :biggrin: whats up Ryan


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## fgjhgj

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 29 2009, 03:00 PM~14038679
> *Some eye candy!  :biggrin:  I finally got my domes with medallions, thanks to Dirty Rat! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u want to sale those


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@May 31 2009, 08:39 PM~14056872
> *u want to sale those
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## oldskoolray

:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@May 31 2009, 07:39 PM~14056872
> *u want to sale those
> *


:no: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskoolray

Can I have those wheels?You know you don't want them.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by oldskoolray_@May 31 2009, 10:31 PM~14058580
> *:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 31 2009, 03:21 PM~14054113
> *FOR THE BOX OF GOODIES?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


No...thats on some other shit... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 07:00 AM~14057719
> *:0  :0
> *


:wave: what's up Saul, how's the baby?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by oldskoolray_@May 31 2009, 11:31 PM~14058580
> *:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.
> *



:scrutinize: Whos the new family member?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14048582
> *we all know you won't take pics or charge double for lugnuts  :0
> *


why do you commit to the buy if you are not ok with the terms?Double,I make $10 off the deal,which barely covers gas to go get them.Why did you say you sent the money then?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 1 2009, 08:14 AM~14060342
> *:scrutinize: Whos the new family member?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 09:26 AM~14061002
> *why do you commit to the buy if  you are not ok with the terms?Double,I make $10 off the deal,which barely covers gas to go get them.Why did you say you sent the money then?
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by oldskoolray_@May 31 2009, 11:31 PM~14058580
> *:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.
> *


WHATS UP RAY, LET ME INTRODUCE MY HOMIE RAY TO YOU GUYS HE ROLLS OLD SCHOOL LIKE ALL OF US HERE


----------



## Firefly

Welcome to the family then :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2009, 02:28 PM~14054148
> *YUP :biggrin: whats up Ryan
> *


not much brother, just waiting to find someone with enough $$$ to pick up the caddy!! :biggrin: hows the little guy??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave: ray!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14062675
> *WHATS UP RAY, LET ME INTRODUCE MY HOMIE RAY TO YOU GUYS HE ROLLS OLD SCHOOL LIKE ALL OF US HERE
> *


WELCOME RAY
:wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by oldskoolray_@May 31 2009, 11:31 PM~14058580
> *:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 1 2009, 09:23 AM~14061451
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14062675
> *WHATS UP RAY, LET ME INTRODUCE MY HOMIE RAY TO YOU GUYS HE ROLLS OLD SCHOOL LIKE ALL OF US HERE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## robs68

whats up ray we meet agian.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@May 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14048582
> *we all know you won't take pics or charge double for lugnuts  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 1 2009, 02:27 PM~14063652
> *:0
> *


here is the deal,he was asking for caps for some Tru Classics and I said I had some,he asked for pics and I said I did not have any since the caps were on consignment at a friends shop 45 miles away.I told him they were perfect and he said he sent the money.4 weeks has past since and nothing and when I pm him he doesnt answer.Same thing happend about 8 months back when I offered to sell him some Tru Spoke cores,5 of them for $200.The guy likes to BS and waste peoples time.


----------



## robs68

I WOULD BOUGHT YOUR TRU SPOKE CORES JAIME??


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 03:49 PM~14063916
> *I WOULD BOUGHT YOUR TRU SPOKE CORES JAIME??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14063783
> *here is the deal,he was asking for caps for some Tru Classics and I said I had some,he asked for pics and I said I did not have any since the caps were on consignment at a friends shop 45 miles away.I told him they were perfect and he said he sent the money.4 weeks has past since and nothing and when I pm him he doesnt answer.Same thing happend about 8 months back when I offered to sell him some Tru Spoke cores,5 of them for $200.The guy likes to BS and waste peoples time.
> *


I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU TWO WERE GOIN BACK AND FORTH ON THESE SUBJECT,


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 02:49 PM~14063916
> *I WOULD BOUGHT YOUR TRU SPOKE CORES JAIME??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 02:49 PM~14063916
> *I WOULD BOUGHT YOUR TRU SPOKE CORES JAIME??
> *


those are long gone,only have 1 set left.......in the OG boxes :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

and theyll proberly just stay like that too...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 04:50 PM~14065094
> *and theyll proberly just stay like that too...
> *


for a good minute,I plan on using them on a 56 ht in the future with NOS 560's that I have.


----------



## ElMonte74'

q vo jaime hows the bomb


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14065433
> *for a good minute,I plan on using them on a 56 ht in the future with NOS 560's that I have.
> *


  nice....


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 1 2009, 05:29 PM~14065469
> *q vo jaime hows the bomb
> *


just parked in the garage,installing lifts on it.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 06:39 PM~14066162
> *just parked in the garage,installing lifts on it.
> *


Q-VO JAIME :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 06:48 PM~14066264
> *Q-VO JAIME  :wave:
> *


what's up Saul?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 06:57 PM~14066374
> *what's up Saul?
> *


AQUI NOMAS EN EL CHISME :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14067068
> *AQUI NOMAS EN EL CHISME  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :angry:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 07:53 PM~14067068
> *AQUI NOMAS EN EL CHISME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14067146
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14067146
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


When you gonna make it out here homie?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 03:38 PM~14063783
> *here is the deal,he was asking for caps for some Tru Classics and I said I had some,he asked for pics and I said I did not have any since the caps were on consignment at a friends shop 45 miles away.I told him they were perfect and he said he sent the money.4 weeks has past since and nothing and when I pm him he doesnt answer.Same thing happend about 8 months back when I offered to sell him some Tru Spoke cores,5 of them for $200.The guy likes to BS and waste peoples time.
> *


Samething here.....i just got the run around...I sent a deposit,,,,o-wait my wife spent too much on shopping...I just spent 1800 on my steering wheel.....I got you mixed you up with another guy who i sent rims too in NY...blahblah...who cares..Dont let it take up space man....

Whats up fam & welcome Ray!!


----------



## robs68

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

THIS STASH BELONGS TO DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C AKA 69TOW








































[/quote]


----------



## robs68

HOLY SHIT........GOTTA GET ME A SET OF DOMES WITH FLAGS... :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0 SOMETHING DIFFERENT


----------



## robs68

NICE....COLORED FLAGS...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Everytime i see that pic i wanna smash my computer.......esp now a days!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14067325
> *When you gonna make it out here homie?
> *


I was hoping for this summer, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen.  I will hit you up whenever I do go visit my familia.


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Chai...71%7C240%3A1318


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Grant-Lowri...71%7C240%3A1318


----------



## 66KAYNE

> THIS STASH BELONGS TO DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C AKA 69TOW


[/quote]
oh shit  :wow: :thumbsup: nice stash


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jun 1 2009, 07:39 PM~14066162-->
> 
> 
> 
> just parked in the garage,installing lifts on it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0  im just waiting for this place to call and then i can juice the monte and find me some tru's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 2 2009, 12:00 AM~14069200
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Chai...71%7C240%3A1318
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 12:08 AM~14069253
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Grant-Lowri...71%7C240%3A1318
> *


thats the one i have in my monte got it for free off of sin7 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> THIS STASH BELONGS TO DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C AKA 69TOW


[/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14069167
> *I was hoping for this summer, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen.    I will hit you up whenever I do go visit my familia.
> *


orale


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14067762
> *Samething here.....i just got the run around...I sent a deposit,,,,o-wait my wife spent too much on shopping...I just spent 1800 on my steering wheel.....I got you mixed you up with another guy who i sent rims too in NY...blahblah...who cares..Dont let it take up space man....
> 
> Whats up fam & welcome Ray!!
> *


EXACTLY.......


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldskoolray_@Jun 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14058580
> *:wow: When I grow up I want to be just like Saul.
> *


 :thumbsup: Welcome on board!


----------



## servant of christ

*SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA AND THATS MY CAUSIN DRIVING MY CAR, I WANTED TO FILM MY CAR SO CAN FILM THE WAY I WANTED TO SEE MY RIDE ROLLING DOWN THE STREET*


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 01:24 PM~14072422
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA AND THATS  MY CAUSIN DRIVING MY CAR, I WANTED TO FILM MY CAR SO CAN FILM THE WAY I WANTED TO SEE MY RIDE ROLLING DOWN THE STREET
> *


Nice Car. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66KAYNE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 02:24 PM~14072422
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA AND THATS  MY CAUSIN DRIVING MY CAR, I WANTED TO FILM MY CAR SO CAN FILM THE WAY I WANTED TO SEE MY RIDE ROLLING DOWN THE STREET
> *


baad car :biggrin: kool video :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 02:24 PM~14072422
> *SORRY ABOUT ALL THE SHAKING IT WAS AN OLD VEDIO CAMERA AND THATS  MY CAUSIN DRIVING MY CAR, I WANTED TO FILM MY CAR SO CAN FILM THE WAY I WANTED TO SEE MY RIDE ROLLING DOWN THE STREET
> *


so that was your car i watched it on youtube when it was first posted and posted it in the tru spoke topic awhile back  car was clean man :biggrin:

whats the name of the songs


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 2 2009, 05:27 PM~14075261
> *so that was your car i watched it on youtube when it was first posted and posted it in the tru spoke topic awhile back  car was clean man :biggrin:
> 
> whats the name of the songs
> *


THE NAME OF THE SONG ,I HAVE TO LOOK AGAIN I HAVE THEM IN MY CHICANO OLDIES CD I HAVE TO CHECK THE NAMES


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## servant of christ

I WILL BE GOIN TO THE POMONA SWAPTMEET ON SUNDAY,I WILL BE IN SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT CANT MISS ME :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14076141
> *THE NAME OF THE SONG ,I HAVE TO LOOK AGAIN I HAVE THEM IN MY CHICANO OLDIES CD I HAVE TO CHECK THE NAMES
> *


  cool


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14067945
> *HOLY SHIT........GOTTA GET ME A SET OF DOMES WITH FLAGS... :0  :0
> *


X 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin: hook a brother up!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14078184
> *I WILL BE GOIN TO THE POMONA SWAPTMEET ON SUNDAY,I WILL BE IN SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT CANT MISS ME :biggrin:
> *


so will everyone else there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14078184
> *I WILL BE GOIN TO THE POMONA SWAPTMEET ON SUNDAY,I WILL BE IN SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT CANT MISS ME :biggrin:
> *


MIRALO TURULU :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14067975
> *:0 SOMETHING DIFFERENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14078184
> *I WILL BE GOIN TO THE POMONA SWAPTMEET ON SUNDAY,I WILL BE IN SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT CANT MISS ME :biggrin:
> *


HEY BIG HOMIE WHEN IS THE SWAPMEET ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Jun 2 2009, 10:18 PM~14078837-->
> 
> 
> 
> so will everyone else there :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin::yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14079063
> *MIRALO TURULU :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0::roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-traffictowing_@Jun 3 2009, 08:49 PM~14088780
> *HEY BIG HOMIE WHEN IS THE SWAPMEET ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW ? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie,its this comming sunday the 7th


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT Fam..


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1204561568.html
tru classics......


----------



## Bigsmooth

FEDEX Girl showed up with a little somethin Thanks for the caps Tom I can't stop lookin at them. Dat Dirty Rat strikes again Good lookin out bro


:nicoderm: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 4 2009, 04:07 PM~14096577
> *FEDEX Girl showed up with a little somethin Thanks for the caps Tom I can't stop lookin at them.        Dat Dirty Rat strikes again Good lookin out bro
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 4 2009, 04:35 PM~14096273
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1204561568.html
> tru classics......
> *



I'm putting e-bay on 'smash' this weekend with Tru Classics...

BigSmooth....thats right baby its on now!! 
One luv dawg O-yeah, How much shipped?? :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 4 2009, 03:35 PM~14096273
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1204561568.html
> tru classics......
> *


SOME ONE NEEDS TO SCHOOL THAT PERSON ON THE YEARS THEY CAME OUT WITH TRU CLASSICS :uh: 1960'S :nosad:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 4 2009, 04:07 PM~14096577
> *FEDEX Girl showed up with a little somethin Thanks for the caps Tom I can't stop lookin at them.        Dat Dirty Rat strikes again Good lookin out bro
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAP TOMMY HOOKING US UP, :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE I KEEP LOOKING AT MY RAYS,NICE Bigsmooth


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

No problem & Thank you guys in return.


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 4 2009, 05:07 PM~14096577
> *FEDEX Girl showed up with a little somethin Thanks for the caps Tom I can't stop lookin at them.        Dat Dirty Rat strikes again Good lookin out bro
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 4 2009, 04:07 PM~14096577
> *FEDEX Girl showed up with a little somethin Thanks for the caps Tom I can't stop lookin at them.        Dat Dirty Rat strikes again Good lookin out bro
> :nicoderm:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1184087452.html
has anyone spoke to this whey? :angry:


----------



## robs68

heres for anyone looking for coker 520s in the midwest
http://bham.craigslist.org/pts/1170682622.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14099323
> *No problem & Thank you guys in return.
> *


Thanks for the second shipment!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 do i get a second shipment :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2009, 03:39 PM~14106487
> *:0 do i get a second shipment :biggrin:
> *


NO SECOND SHIPMENTS FOR YOU!! :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2009, 03:07 PM~14106214
> *Thanks for the second shipment!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SLY MOFO!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 5 2009, 02:39 PM~14106487
> *:0 do i get a second shipment :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :twak: :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 5 2009, 03:28 PM~14106806
> *YOU SLY MOFO!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2009, 04:32 PM~14106826
> *:angry:  :twak:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14109156
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 5 2009, 03:07 PM~14106214
> *Thanks for the second shipment!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show off :angry:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Bigsmooth

These will be going up with no caps or tires


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14115843-->
> 
> 
> 
> show off :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14115875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:twak:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 7 2009, 01:47 AM~14116584
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:
> :twak:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 6 2009, 11:04 PM~14115875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that stash dont like that anymore..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 6 2009, 10:06 PM~14115886
> *These will be going up with no caps or tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? Post close-up pics of all 4.


----------



## Bigsmooth

will do tomorrow evening I am goin to have these Bo Bo tires taken off tomorrow.


----------



## servant of christ

:wave: TTT


----------



## 65_impalow

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/1206575879.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14118506
> *that stash dont like that anymore..... :biggrin:
> *


unfortunatly but it will again iam only down 2 sets of caps and 1 set of knock offs i will be adding more to it soon :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 12:07 PM~14127090
> *unfortunatly but it will again iam only down 2 sets of caps and 1 set of knock offs i will be adding more to it soon :biggrin:
> *



I am finding it harder and harder to get along with you sir :biggrin: 

all I want are domes and cross flag chips but who can afford todays prices :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 12:07 PM~14127090
> *unfortunatly but it will again iam only down 2 sets of caps and 1 set of knock offs i will be adding more to it soon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 8 2009, 12:35 PM~14127503
> *I am finding it harder and harder to get along with you sir  :biggrin:
> 
> all I want are domes and cross flag chips but who can afford todays prices :uh:
> *


i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 05:41 PM~14131516
> *i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price
> *


Don't forget the nights you had to sleep on my couch cause you were on the shit list! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14131584
> *Don't forget the nights you had to sleep on my couch cause you were on the shit list!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 i forgot that but thanks for reminding me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Jun 8 2009, 11:35 AM~14127503-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding it harder and harder to get along with you sir  :biggrin:
> 
> all I want are domes and cross flag chips but who can afford todays prices :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WAS AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW IN SAN BRUTA YESTERDAY, SOME GUY FROM CONNECTED C.C. HAD A TRU RAY CROSS FLAG MOUNTED ON HIS SPEAKER GRILL. I FELT LIKE OFFERING $$$ FOR IT TO GO HOME WITH ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 05:41 PM~14131516
> *i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEARD THAT!!! BUT I NEVER GOT TO SLEEP OVER AT A FRIENDS HOUSE...YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 05:47 PM~14131584
> *Don't forget the nights you had to sleep on my couch cause you were on the shit list!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GUYS TELL SCARY STORIES? :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14131516
> *i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price
> *


BUT THATS THE REASON YOUR THE KING OF TRUS AROUND HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS NOT EASY BEING THE KING


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

KING TRU SAUL OF BURBANK!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14132145
> *KING TRU SAUL OF BURBANK!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: BETTER NOT TELL THAT TO JAY LENO


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14131516
> *i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price
> *


lols.....my says the same shit....but thats all she could do is talk...i work and i pay for all my goodies.... :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 06:12 PM~14131878
> *DID YOU GUYS TELL SCARY STORIES? :biggrin:
> *


Yes, scary stories, fearing that we were real close to getting kicked out of the house because of leaving in the middle of the night to meet someone in a galaxy far far away! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 8 2009, 07:05 PM~14132614
> *lols.....my says the same shit....but thats all she could do is talk...i work and i pay for all my goodies.... :0
> *


I'm on the same boat... but I'm gonna change it a lil.........."I work and overdraft for all my goodies!" :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14132888
> *I'm on the same boat... but I'm gonna change it a lil.........."I work and overdraft for all my goodies!"  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA LIKE WHIMPY PAY YOU TUESDAY FOR TRUS TODAY


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14132628
> *Yes,  scary stories, fearing that we were real close to getting kicked out of the house because of leaving in the middle of the night to meet someone in a galaxy far far away!  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS ITS TRUS AND YOU DONT COME HOME SMELLING LIKE SOME STRANGE YOU SHOULD BE OK :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS OF OVERDRAFTING I DONT MISS THEM AT ALL.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14131516
> *i know sometimes it seems that i get this stuff real easy and real cheap but then again i drive hours to go pick up a pair of caps i hear it all the time from my wife (there you go again buying more f$#ken rims iam tired of it) this type of shit i hear all the time so i understand people that ask alot for there stuff for me its my time and effort to find this iam not going to spend all day drive hours so the day that i sell it i sell it for what i paid hell no i have to have in mind the shit talking i had to go thru and my time i spent as we all know this stuff is hard to find in bad shape or good shape but have patience if you keep on looking and asking around you will find what you need for a good price
> *



I think we may be married to the same chic mine tends to get grumpy when she finds more than 1 closet full of vintage rims. :dunno: 

Shit I put my wife through a 700 mile ride to pick up my new "US Wheels" In Seattle on friday night left at 5 pm got home at like 3:30 am. It was worth it though some lady was sellin off her kids stuff from his project said these rims were sittin in the garage for years. 

They had some caps that say US Wheels but they are dead MINT!!!! These are the pics I found on craigslist they are straight GLASS except for the plastic caps LOL.

TTT for U.S. Wheels by the way they are much cheaper than Rays or whatever else you guys collect

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Jun 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14133014-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA  LIKE WHIMPY  PAY YOU TUESDAY FOR TRUS TODAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by NEWSTYLE [email protected] 8 2009, 07:36 PM~14133037
> *AS LONG AS ITS TRUS    AND YOU DONT COME HOME SMELLING LIKE SOME STRANGE      YOU SHOULD BE OK :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like smelling like some strange .....!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14133340
> *I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS OF OVERDRAFTING I DONT MISS THEM AT ALL.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't gotten to that point yet... still the big O.D.! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bigsmooth_@Jun 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14133421
> *I think we may be married to the same chic mine tends to get grumpy when she finds more than 1 closet full of vintage rims.  :dunno:
> 
> Shit I put my wife through a 700 mile ride to pick up my new "US Wheels"  In Seattle on friday night left at 5 pm got home at like 3:30 am.    It was worth it though some lady was sellin off her kids stuff from his project said these rims were sittin in the garage for years.
> 
> They had some caps that say US Wheels but they are dead MINT!!!!  These are the pics I found on craigslist  they are straight GLASS except for the plastic caps LOL.
> 
> TTT for U.S. Wheels  by the way they are much cheaper than Rays or whatever else you guys collect
> 
> :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How many spokes are those and how big is that cap?



> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2009, 08:34 PM~14133861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:twak: you should have traded him a organ pipe speaker cover! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 8 2009, 10:02 PM~14134332
> *
> How many spokes are those and how big is that cap?
> 
> *



Um 60, and its real big it "covered" the half inch chrome lip on the face of the hub. :dunno:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 8 2009, 07:13 PM~14131906
> *BUT THATS THE REASON YOUR THE KING OF TRUS AROUND HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS NOT EASY BEING THE KING
> *


thanks NEWSTYLE 66 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14132145
> *KING TRU SAUL OF BURBANK!! :biggrin:
> *


  RYAN I WILL CALL YOU TODAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2009, 06:58 AM~14136559
> * RYAN I WILL CALL YOU TODAY
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

oops I started something way bigger then I was trying too :happysad: Saul you know your my homie I was just venting. Im sooooooo tired of being broke. It really doesnt matter though cuz if I had money I would buy all the OG parts I could afford and then be broke again. 

My girl tells me the same things about me buying stuff. I had to sell off all my other rims to get my trunk done with out fighting. I miss my rims :roflmao: supremes, appliance, tru=spokes all gone now.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 AM~14137734
> *oops I started something way bigger then I was trying too :happysad:  Saul you know your my homie I was just venting. Im sooooooo tired of being broke.  It really doesnt matter though cuz if I had money I would buy all the OG parts I could afford and then be broke again.
> 
> My girl tells me the same things about me buying stuff. I had to sell off all my other rims to get my trunk done with out fighting. I miss my rims :roflmao: supremes, appliance, tru=spokes all gone now.
> *


I didnt mean it in a bad way no hurt feelings your my homie just like everyone on here i have respect for all of you


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

This all sounds familiar...Hell alot of the stuff i had i collected waaaay before we met but she felt it was partly hers. Whats the saying "whats mine is hers and whats hers is hers"...lol..She couldnt grasp if there was something i wanted i would either trade or sell some parts off. But sure enough i would hear the saaame shit. But I kept my car parts money seperate & only for car stuff. Nothing ever came out of our paychecks a week or joint accounts for bills. So when the divorce got ugly alot of stuff went missing......She even said to me you wouldnt think twice about buying another set of rims or a car for that fact but yet wont give me the money for a tummy tuck & breast lift....No comment!!...lmao..So yeah, i spent ALOT of night over buddies houses....lol


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2009, 12:35 PM~13886141
> *THESE MCLEANS MIGHT BE GOING UP FOR SALE THEY ARE REALLY CLEAN MOUNTED ON O.G 5.60s LIKE NEW NO RASH ON THE RIMS THEY ARE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got these rims today....not impressed actually disapointed.....ill post pics when i have them all pictured and cleaned....these are up for sale....


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I PMed you a question


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 8 2009, 07:38 PM~14132212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: BETTER NOT TELL THAT TO JAY LENO
> *


 :cheesy: thats funny, while I was hanging there this last year Id see him cruising on North Hollywood 2-3 times a week in his trippy rides.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 9 2009, 02:57 PM~14140583
> *i got these rims today....not impressed actually disapointed.....ill post pics when i have them all pictured and cleaned....these are up for sale....
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 9 2009, 01:57 PM~14140583
> *i got these rims today....not impressed actually disapointed.....ill post pics when i have them all pictured and cleaned....these are up for sale....
> *


 :0 IAM SORRY YOU FEEL THAT WAY ABOUT THEM I TRIED TO DESCRIBE THEM THE BEST YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO KEEP IN MIND PICTURES DO MIRACLES  IAM PRETTY SURE YOU WONT HAVE TROUBLE SELLING THEM THE TIRES ARE LIKE NEW YEAH THEY HAVE SOME CRACKS BUT THEN AGAIN THEY HAVE BEEN ON THOSE WHEELS FOR 18YRS


----------



## robs68

heres the rims....
rims all together....


----------



## robs68

rim #1 








tire #1


----------



## robs68

heres the fucked uped rim......
rim #2








what the fuck is this? chrome peeling ? :uh: 
















but hey the 560 is nice....


----------



## robs68

rims#3
















rim #4


----------



## robs68

these rims are okay....not to my standards...but if you like them you can have them for $280...i payed a lil bit more than that....my loss your gain...or if anyone has a spare wheel they would like to sell lmk...either way i need these gone now...before i use them as shop wheels  or before i sell them on craigslist


----------



## robs68

will not seperate....dosent make sense to risk the tires getting ripped or something now iam stuck with no $$$ or no tires....


----------



## touchdowntodd

OUCH on the peeling chrome... 

dam, hope you knew about that homie... i dont know Saul seems like a straight guy though.. 

keep it between you two so shit doesnt blow up on the board, drama is no fun


----------



## robs68

i knew...this has nothing to do with saul...he had told me about it i didnt even ask to see pics of the chrome...so in a way its my bad...by the way these rims and tires are sold........


----------



## Bigsmooth

Got a set for sale!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14144579










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14144579


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 9 2009, 07:58 PM~14144609
> *Got a set for sale!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14144579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14144579
> *


nice rims they should sell quick


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 9 2009, 05:22 PM~14142672
> *these rims are okay....not to my standards...but if you like them you can have them for $280...i payed a lil bit more than that....my loss your gain...or if anyone has a spare wheel they would like to sell lmk...either way i need these gone now...before i use them as shop wheels  or before i sell them on craigslist
> *


i might get them off you rob just for the tires,i like the 5.60's on my car ,oh when you coming to so cal,


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Jun 10 2009, 07:08 AM~14147838-->
> 
> 
> 
> i might get them off you rob just for the tires,i like the 5.60's on my car ,oh when you coming to so cal,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Jun 9 2009, 06:47 PM~14142934
> *i knew...this has nothing to do with saul...he had told me about it i didnt even ask to see pics of the chrome...so in a way its my bad...by the way these rims and tires are sold........
> *



Looks like he sold them already, homie.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2009, 07:25 AM~14147894
> *Looks like he sold them already, homie.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 9 2009, 05:47 PM~14142934-->
> 
> 
> 
> i knew...this has nothing to do with saul...he had told me about it i didnt even ask to see pics of the chrome...so in a way its my bad...by the way these rims and tires are sold........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt even see that
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ez_rider_@Jun 10 2009, 06:25 AM~14147894
> *Looks like he sold them already, homie.
> *


:tears:


----------



## robs68

they just picked them up........


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 9 2009, 06:24 PM~14142696
> *will not seperate....dosent make sense to risk the tires getting ripped or something now iam stuck with no $$$ or no tires....
> *


now you know what i was talking about!


----------



## robs68

i do....


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 AM~14149340
> *they just picked them up........
> *


----------



## sand1




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE STARWIRE CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 10 2009, 11:41 AM~14150513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lols....hell yeah they look nice on that caddy....


----------



## robs68

these MIGHT go on sale next week when i get them...will post pics....i dont need them...i should be building my 68 instead of buying up rims and tires....  if they dont sell here...www.ebay.com will have to do


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 10 2009, 03:13 PM~14151849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE STARWIRE CLASSIC CAPS
> *



Yup...I have a complete set of rims right now on e-bay and a couple extra caps...How many you need??


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 10 2009, 02:13 PM~14151849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE STARWIRE CLASSIC CAPS
> *


cool wheels are yours standard or reverse?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 10 2009, 02:17 PM~14151891
> *these MIGHT go on sale next week when i get them...will post pics....i dont need them...i should be building my 68 instead of buying up rims and tires....  if they dont sell here...www.ebay.com will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THIS 5.20'S OR 5.60'S


----------



## robs68

5.20s


----------



## Bigsmooth

I wish mine were crossed those are bad ass! :thumbsup: 

Heres the caps that were on my new rays I got on friday night, I might have to keep a look out for more rays on craigslist, listed as U.S. Wheels :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 10 2009, 03:17 PM~14151891
> *these MIGHT go on sale next week when i get them...will post pics....i dont need them...i should be building my 68 instead of buying up rims and tires....  if they dont sell here...www.ebay.com will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



[email protected]@@@@UCCCCKKKKKK........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 10 2009, 03:09 PM~14152411
> *Yup...I have a complete set of rims right now on e-bay and a couple extra caps...How many you need??
> *


NEED 2


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 10 2009, 03:23 PM~14152539
> *cool wheels are yours standard or reverse?
> *


13 8 REVERSE


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 10 2009, 07:14 PM~14154868
> *13 8 REVERSE
> *



Cool


----------



## Anaheim74

My cousin Ralph & his 79 Cutlass, back in '88 rollin on Tru Classics & 5.20's


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 10 2009, 02:17 PM~14151891
> *these MIGHT go on sale next week when i get them...will post pics....i dont need them...i should be building my 68 instead of buying up rims and tires....  if they dont sell here...www.ebay.com will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a homie that is interested,they will be going straight on his '59 Elco.......pm me a price


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14156896
> *My cousin Ralph & his 79 Cutlass, back in '88 rollin on Tru Classics & 5.20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"T" topped too!


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2009, 10:34 AM~14160574
> *"T" topped too!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 10 2009, 02:13 PM~14151849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE STARWIRE CLASSIC CAPS
> *


REAL NICE WHEELS AND RARE A CLUB MEMBER HAS SOME 14X7 REVERSED ON 5.20S HE BOUGHT THEM NEW IN 1981 THEY STILL LOOK NEW BUT HE WONT SELL THEM,


----------



## droppedltd

a guy i work with has some starwires on his 77 regal. been sittin in his garage for years. i believe 14x7. if anyone is interested ill ask him if he wants to sell them. just pm me


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 11 2009, 01:49 PM~14162995
> *a guy i work with has some starwires on his 77 regal. been sittin in his garage for years. i believe 14x7. if anyone is interested ill ask him if he wants to sell them. just pm me
> *



what kind? 30 spoke, 50 spoke, or star wire classics?


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/1216701679.html


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 11 2009, 05:39 PM~14164668
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/1216701679.html
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

anybody watching there Sony w/ rabbit ears for the last time? :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

LMAO....you crack me up holmes!!

Should be able to buy them cheap now...lolol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 12 2009, 08:22 AM~14170205
> *LMAO....you crack me up holmes!!
> 
> Should be able to buy them cheap now...lolol
> *


probably not,going to have to run a converter :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Jun 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14167902-->
> 
> 
> 
> anybody watching there Sony w/ rabbit ears for the last time? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14171104
> *probably not,going to have to run a converter  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14164462
> *what kind? 30 spoke, 50 spoke, or star wire classics?
> *


im not positive. ill find out hopefully this wknd. ill have to stop by his house because hes not working today


----------



## UNIQUES77

Just added this rim for sale in EBAY, If your interested. Check it out. Look under Tru Ray crossed lased rim, with cap. Also posted up 2 other caps I have new in the box. Here is the rim


----------



## UNIQUES77

Just add these 2 caps for sale in EBAY if your interested call up Tru Ray caps. 
Here is the photo of them new on the box.


----------



## robs68

iam interested...........call me


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 10 2009, 03:17 PM~14151891
> *these MIGHT go on sale next week when i get them...will post pics....i dont need them...i should be building my 68 instead of buying up rims and tires....  if they dont sell here...www.ebay.com will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey rob what happen to this famous phrase??


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## sand1

wanted a set of straight lace tru rays that need restoring


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 13 2009, 01:05 PM~14180650
> *wanted a set of straight lace tru rays that need restoring
> *


I'll sell you a set of Tru-Spokes that need restoring! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 27 2008, 11:33 PM~10273313
> *peace homie... got to love the old school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dont know shit about these rims but are those center caps 1960 impala hubcap spinners? somebody school me. looking for something like this for my 1941 chevy.


http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/index.php?CatId=78


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14180650
> *wanted a set of straight lace tru rays that need restoring
> *


I got a set..


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm also putting a set of Tru Classic medallion caps...pm me if interested!


----------



## robs68

wtf? saul do you have a flux capasiter that enables you to travel back and forth to the 70s?if so let me know and ill join you in your next adventure and come back with bomans...chain steering wheels....520s...trus...rays....classics all kinds of goodies...we can set up shop and sell these saught out lowrider goodies to the general public for a small fee...lmk... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 13 2009, 05:35 PM~14181776
> *wtf? saul do you have a flux capasiter that enables you to travel back and forth to the 70s?if so let me know and ill join you in your next adventure and come back with bomans...chain steering wheels....520s...trus...rays....classics all kinds of goodies...we can set up shop and sell these saught out lowrider goodies to the general public for a small fee...lmk... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  yup


----------



## robs68

is the one you have like this?


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14183629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass! :worship: but the cokers :barf: but still nothing touches the classics


----------



## SAUL

I UNDERSTAND HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT COKERS BUT IF YOU HAVE TO CHOOSE FROM RADIALS TO COKERS 14" I WILL CHOOSE COKERS ALL THE WAY NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE N.O.S 5.20S LIKE YOU YOUR LUCKY TAKE GOOD CARE OF THEM


----------



## droppedltd

I'd still go with the radials. Im just not comfortable with the "LOWRIDER SERIES" thats just not cool. I use to work at a school and they remind me of the tractor tires. But everyone has there own preference. Still i want those rims :tears:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

:uh: RADIALS um no. . . . when you have 2 g's tied up in one set, that would be like walking out of the house wearing black socks and white tennis shoes :nono: :buttkick: those wheels are retarded and as far as the tires . . . . . . Forgetaboutit 

Nice rims Saul, Nice tires Saul, Nice caps Saul "TRIFECTA" i believe that's a wrap :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## droppedltd

like i said thats just my opinion. I'm not into radials but god i hate cokers. If your gunna keep them then you have to roll og 5'20's. If your gunna sell them then yea its ok. I would just take those cokers off and sell them  But those rims are hella clean. Hey Saul whats a normal price to redo a set? Oh and i might be heading to that junk yard next wknd and see if them classics are still there. Ill take a pic and pm them to you and show you how they look. That way i can get them or not. But ill let ya know :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2009, 06:21 PM~14183617
> *RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam thats a good looking wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 13 2009, 11:33 PM~14184120
> *like i said thats just my opinion. I'm not into radials but god i hate cokers. If your gunna keep them then you have to roll og 5'20's. If your gunna sell them then yea its ok. I would just take those cokers off and sell them  But those rims are hella clean. Hey Saul whats a normal price to redo a set? Oh and i might be heading to that junk yard next wknd and see if them classics are still there. Ill take a pic and pm them to you and show you how they look. That way i can get them or not. But ill let ya know :biggrin:
> *


G-BOYZ QUOTES 1200 TO REDO A SET THATS WHEELS AND CAPS OR KNOCK OFFS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 13 2009, 11:25 PM~14184068
> *:uh:  RADIALS  um no. . . .    when you have 2 g's tied up in one set,  that would be like walking out of the house wearing  black socks and white tennis shoes  :nono: :buttkick:        those wheels are retarded and as far as the tires .  .  .  .  .  .  Forgetaboutit
> 
> Nice rims Saul,  Nice tires Saul,  Nice caps Saul    "TRIFECTA"  i believe that's a wrap      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


I THINK SO THESE TIRES ARE GOOD LOOKING THE 13" COKERS LOOK LIKE SHIT THOE


----------



## robs68

ANY RIMS REDONE LOOK CLEAN....HENCE FORGET LOOKING FOR THAT MAGICAL SET AND GET ONE REDONE....ILL BE SENDING OUT MY CLASSICS AS SOON AS I GET MY TRUS BACK.... :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2009, 12:25 AM~14184408
> *I THINK SO THESE TIRES ARE GOOD LOOKING THE 13" COKERS LOOK LIKE SHIT THOE
> *



I wouldn't run the 13 inch cokers they do look kind of bubbly but luckily its all 14x7 for me.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14183617
> *RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look fuckin bad ass saul


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:48 PM~14183798
> *I UNDERSTAND HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT COKERS BUT IF YOU HAVE TO CHOOSE FROM RADIALS TO COKERS 14" I WILL CHOOSE COKERS ALL THE WAY NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE N.O.S 5.20S LIKE YOU YOUR LUCKY TAKE GOOD CARE OF THEM
> *


x3


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 14 2009, 12:35 PM~14186541
> *those look fuckin bad ass saul
> *


thanks brother


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I run radials and can give a fuck what others think about them...  


I aint saying I wouldnt runt bias but I aint running those right now so :tongue:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

SELLING A VERY CLEAN SET OF SEMI USED OG PREMIUMS SPORTWAY 520s....WILL POST PICS TOMARROW 14s SKINNY W.W.....$400 FIRM


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 14 2009, 12:35 PM~14186541
> *those look fuckin bad ass saul
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:24 PM~14183638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 if anybody wants them pm me serious offers only no b/s do your math and see how much a set redone will go for with tires


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Took some time but, I am very happy....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 15 2009, 10:07 AM~14195180
> *Took some time but, I am very happy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14183617
> *RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 WOW


----------



## sand1

off to the west coast for some touch ups


----------



## servant of christ

]


----------



## SAUL

THATS BAD RIGHT THERE DAVID


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2009, 05:31 PM~14199780
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1223469692.html NOT A BAD PRICE FOR GOOD LOOKING MCLEANS


----------



## Bigsmooth

The lincoln looks awesome.


----------



## SAUL

SOMEONE CAME UP ON SOME CLEAN CAPS :biggrin: http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1216581377.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2009, 07:31 PM~14199780
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS BADD ASSS WITH THOSES CAPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ARE FUCKING SWEEEETTTT...I MEMBER MY POPS ROLLIN LIKE THAT ON HIS RIDE...CUZ THEY WERE DIFFERENT :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 15 2009, 06:49 PM~14199968-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS BAD RIGHT THERE DAVID
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:52 PM~14199999
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:00 PM~14200077
> *The lincoln looks awesome.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lil Spanks_@Jun 15 2009, 07:25 PM~14200360
> *THAT LOOKS BADD ASSS WITH THOSES CAPS :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14201359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a old tru spoke ad pic


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14201359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIMS SAUL ,KEEPERS .ORRRRRR FOR $$$$$$$$$$$ALE :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14201359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time you change your avatar........ill be getting the rays on thrusday...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 15 2009, 10:13 PM~14202702
> *about time you change your avatar........ill be getting the rays on thrusday...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 15 2009, 02:11 PM~14196964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the west coast for some touch ups
> *


ARE THOSE THE ONES WITH THE 5,60'S


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2009, 07:31 PM~14199780
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man that bitch is clean man  



> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1223469692.html
> *


those are clean


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 15 2009, 08:07 PM~14195180
> *Took some time but, I am very happy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 16 2009, 12:08 AM~14203161
> *ARE THOSE THE ONES WITH THE 5,60'S
> *


----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Jun 12 2009, 03:08 PM~14173875
> *Just add these 2 caps for sale in EBAY if your interested call up Tru Ray caps.
> Here is the photo of them new on the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dose anyone here have 1 more of these octogon caps with crossflag medallion that they wanna sell?please let me know...iam looking for one since i won these and the extra tru ray rim....


----------



## SAUL

SHOWOFF :biggrin: 



































J/K THATS GOOD YOU WON THOSE


----------



## robs68

shit....i dropped almost $600 on 1 spare rim with a cap and 2 nos caps lols....i just had to get those caps....since nobody in this bitch wants to give them up....its okay...


----------



## SAUL

OOOOOH YOU CALLING PEOPLE OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 08:25 PM~14212834
> *OOOOOH YOU CALLING PEOPLE OUT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2009, 09:26 PM~14212861
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY WE GOING TO THE PARADE TOMORROW


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 09:25 PM~14212834
> *OOOOOH YOU CALLING PEOPLE OUT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


no sir......i havent asked you for yours?have i?ill fit one...even if i have to buy 4 more...lols


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 08:27 PM~14212876
> *WHATS UP SAMMY WE GOING TO THE PARADE TOMORROW
> *


:no:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 09:28 PM~14212885
> *no sir......i havent asked you for yours?have i?ill fit one...even if i have to buy 4 more...lols
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy: I WOULDNT GIVE THEM UP ANYWAYS


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14212932
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: I WOULDNT GIVE THEM UP ANYWAYS
> *


for now you wont....one day when that day comes....just call me...ill get...ill get them all.......


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 09:33 PM~14212958
> *for now you wont....one day when that day comes....just call me...ill get...ill get them all.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14212980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :nono: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## robs68

when i first met you and i picked uped those 2 sets of???????????? i snaped these pics of the stash...member...? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

but this one stood out to me....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 09:39 PM~14213057
> *when i first met you and i picked uped those 2 sets of???????????? i snaped these pics of the stash...member...? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 U LIKE HUH U EVEN SNAPED PICS


----------



## robs68

i liked this one also.....


----------



## robs68

2 Members: SAUL, robs68 oh no...... :0


----------



## robs68

3 Members: robs68, hoppin62, SAUL
ohh hell nah....... :roflmao: j.p sammy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 08:41 PM~14213085
> *i liked this one also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nono: you stay away from that one sir! That one is mine! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 16 2009, 09:45 PM~14213123
> *:nono: you stay away from that one sir! That one is mine!  :biggrin:
> *


ill play you tic tac toe for it? lmk


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 08:46 PM~14213146
> *ill play you tic tac toe for it? lmk
> *


 :cheesy: I'm all game homie... we need someone to host the game! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## robs68

well play at sauls...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 16 2009, 08:52 PM~14213216
> *well play at sauls...
> *


Call me when you are there! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ill be there.....it will take me about 6.5 hrs...but for a cap its on foo.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN SOME O.G RABBIT EARS???


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2009, 10:17 PM~14213495
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT SAUL WONDER IF STEVE WOULD BE INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 06:41 AM~14213085
> *i liked this one also.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one is in german hands now i believe :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 16 2009, 11:41 PM~14214138
> *this one is in german hands now i believe  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :nono: this cap is part of a set i have for myself


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2009, 03:56 PM~14215418
> *:wave:  :nono: this cap is part of a set i have for myself
> *


Ey Saul, did you find a clean chip like we talked about?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2009, 03:56 PM~14215418
> *:wave:  :nono: this cap is part of a set i have for myself
> *


don matter to me.... i am satisfied :biggrin: 

oh but.. u got a PM


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 16 2009, 10:23 PM~14213569
> *how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


local buyer cash in hand..... :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2009, 06:56 AM~14215418
> *:wave:  :nono: this cap is part of a set i have for myself
> *


ONE OF THE HUNDREDS OF SETS :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

ryan where have you been at? :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

HERES A SET FOR SALE...SEMI USED SET...MEANS REALLY DIDNT DRIVE ON THESE...ANYWAYS $425 FRIM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....IAM LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...I ACCECT PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...MONEY ORDERS ARE ALSO FINE WITH ME...SELLING THIS SET FOR A FRIEND...GOOD TREAD RUBBER IS REALLY GOOD NO CRACKS AT ALL WHITEWALLS CLEAN AND WHITE AS F*&K....THANKS FOR LOOKING PM IF YOUR SERIOUS IF NOT PLEASE DO NOT BOTHER...


----------



## sand1

520s are gay


----------



## robs68

lol;s...fucking hector shut up foo....lols...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 17 2009, 04:51 PM~14221535
> *520s are gay
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

WHAT UP FAM?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 17 2009, 04:30 PM~14220859
> *ryan where have you been at? :cheesy:
> *


JUST LAYIN LOW MAN, ROLLIN MY CADDY LATLEY


----------



## robs68

nice....will you be in vegas? for the super show?


----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:420: damn I hate mornings..... Happy Friday Tru=Family!


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 19 2009, 08:10 AM~14237863
> *:420: damn I hate mornings..... Happy Friday Tru=Family!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## robs68

GOT THESE LAST NIGHT...WELL ACTUALLY TODAY EARLY MORNING....  
IAM SELLING A SET OF CROSS LACED RAYS 14X7 REVERSED MOUNTED ON OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520s SKINNY WHITEWALLS....IAM ALSO THROWING IN A SPARE RIM AND TIRE ALONG WITH NOS OG TRU RAY CROSS FLAGED STICKERS...I NEED TO SELL...SERIOUS PMS WILL BE ANSWERED THE REST WILL BE TRASHED....NO LOWBALLERS IAM ASKING....$1250 FIRM.....I HAVE A LIL BIT TO LOSE IN THIS BUT FUCK IT....THESE GOTTA GO.... :biggrin: WILL GO ON EBAY ON TUESDAY....
GROUP PHOTO








NOS OG STICKERS....


----------



## robs68

CHROME IS REALLY SHINNY AND THE TIRES STILL HAVE SOME MILES ON THEM HERES PICS OF EACH RIM AND TIRE...

RIM #1








TIRE #1








GOT SOME INSIDE WEAR...BUT STILL GOOD....  
DAMAGE ON RIM #1...








I DONT KNOW WHAT THAT SHIT IS.... :dunno:


----------



## robs68

RIM #2








TIRE #2








SAME AS #1 SOME WEAR....
DAMAGE ON RIM #2








SOME RASH I GUESS WHO EVER HAD THESE BACK IN THE DAYS DIDNT HAVE CURB FEELERS.... :uh: 

RIM #3








TIRE #3








GOOD TREAD
DAMAGE#3 








SAME AS #2 RASH....


----------



## robs68

RIM #4








TIRE #4








GOOD TREAD.......
DAMAGE #4








GOT 2 LIL CHECKS ON IT.....

SPARE TIRE AND RIM


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## robs68

5.20s ONLY WAY TO ROLL.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 19 2009, 03:44 PM~14241717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.20s ONLY WAY TO ROLL.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68




----------



## BIG RED

Got to get in for page 200 :h5:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Firefly

uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2009, 09:04 AM~14246681
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:0 200 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 19 2009, 03:23 PM~14241501
> *GOT THESE LAST NIGHT...WELL ACTUALLY TODAY EARLY MORNING....
> IAM SELLING A SET OF CROSS LACED RAYS 14X7 REVERSED MOUNTED ON OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520s SKINNY WHITEWALLS....IAM ALSO THROWING IN A SPARE RIM AND TIRE ALONG WITH NOS OG TRU RAY CROSS FLAGED STICKERS...I NEED TO SELL...SERIOUS PMS WILL BE ANSWERED THE REST WILL BE TRASHED....NO LOWBALLERS IAM ASKING....$1250 FIRM.....I HAVE A LIL BIT TO LOSE IN THIS BUT FUCK IT....THESE GOTTA GO.... :biggrin: WILL GO ON EBAY ON TUESDAY....
> GROUP PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS OG STICKERS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$850 WITHOUT THE SPARE RIM OR TIRE AND THE NOS STICKERS.....


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: What's up Tru Familia :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2009, 02:17 PM~14248430
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: WHATS UP SAMMY!! (AND EVERYONE ELSE TOO!! :biggrin: )


----------



## G'dupGbody

i might get rid of my z's and get some tru spokes or tru rays:0


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 20 2009, 05:30 PM~14249305
> *i might get rid of my z's and get some tru spokes :0
> *



Now your talking  :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jun 20 2009, 07:34 PM~14249328
> *Now your talking    :thumbsup:
> *


theyre really growing on me


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14183617
> *RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does it cost to get a set of classics redone?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Since i'm 3hrs ahead of ya'll .....Happy Fathers Day


----------



## hoppin62

Happy Father's Day to all! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

happy fathers days to you all.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLAS!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

happy fathers day


----------



## robs68

HAPPY FATHERS DAY...TO ALL


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: HAPPY FATHER'S DAY FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## servant of christ

TTT


----------



## robs68

GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....


----------



## sand1

bump for robs68


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2009, 04:46 PM~14265087
> *GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE NOW SOLD.....YOU SNOSE YOU LOSE......


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 22 2009, 04:46 PM~14265087
> *GOTTA SELL ONE OF MY NOS SET.....  OH WELL....IAM SELLING A SET OF 14s SKINNY WHITEWALL PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s ASKING $600 SHIPPED TO ANYWHERE IN THE US...TIRES ARE NOT DRY ROTTED...RUBBER STILL FLEXIBLE...WHITEWALLS NEED TOBE CLEANED OF COURSE BUT OVERALL STILL GOOD FOR BEING WHAT THEY ARE HERES SOME PICS....3 OUTTA THE 4 HAVE SOME BURNED TREAD...(LIKE THEY WHERE KEPT OUTSIDE BY A WATER BOILER OR SOMETHING?) IDK :dunno: I GOT THEM LIKE THIS...IAM JUST LETTING YOU KNOW...BUT THEY WILL WEAR OFF ONCE YOU DRIVE THEM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have they been mounted? There not flat.....still clean set  Although we could use another set!!! lol.....were down to 4 sets


----------



## robs68

:dunno:


----------



## Eryk




----------



## SUPREME69

just did a courtesy call to one the guys ive been hounding about his tru classics. said to roll by his house today around 7pm. lets see if i can bring these babies home. :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jun 23 2009, 03:08 PM~14275118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## robs68

OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-Wir...sQ5fAccessories :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14277974
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-Wir...sQ5fAccessories :0
> *


I MIGHT BUY THESE JUST FOR THE CAPS


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14277988
> *I MIGHT BUY THESE JUST FOR THE CAPS
> *


and sell me the wheels lol


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 09:57 PM~14277962
> *OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i didnt drive my house every day i would take these


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14277962
> *OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are now sold...........


----------



## sand1

a rob hurry and buy those tru rays so u can sell me the wheels!!!lols


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2009, 10:47 PM~14280108
> *a rob hurry and buy those tru rays so u can sell me the wheels!!!lols
> *


$you got $1000?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I do.... but not for this :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

i need 4 straight lace tru rays that need restoring


----------



## robs68

tommys got 6 of them on ebay...and a set of classics up for grabs....


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 24 2009, 05:22 PM~14286458
> *tommys got 6 of them on ebay...and a set of classics up for grabs....
> *


 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## lodirty

got a set of 14 x 6 tru spokes standards if anyone is int. pm me


----------



## SUPREME69

GOOD FOR A BOMBA


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Jun 24 2009, 07:55 PM~14288509
> *got a set of 14 x 6 tru spokes standards if anyone is int. pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me the price..........


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14277962
> *OKAY HERES ANOTHER SET OF 14s PREMIUM SPORTWAYS SKINNY W.W THEY ARE USED 2 TIRES HAVE REALLY GOOD TREAD AND THE OTHER 2 HAVE SOME WEAR...NO AGE CRACKS BEADS ARENT THAT JACKED UPED...THESE CAN STILL HOLD AIR...RUBBER STILL GOOD AND THE W.W ARE WHITE LOLS....$350 FIRM SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US....THANKS IN ADVANCE....WILL AKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS...PAYPAL ONLY IF YOU PAY THE FEES...WHICH $25 WILL COVER IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These the ones my homie picked up?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 24 2009, 11:43 PM~14291406
> *These the ones my homie picked up?
> *


yes...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

got a new batch of Tru Ray stickers,pm me............or call


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 01:40 AM~14291384
> *pm me the price..........
> *


looking for a set of rev for the 59. wont to run the 59 spinners :biggrin: if i cant find em ill roll what i got for know


----------



## robs68

STILL LOOKING FOR 1 CROSS FLAG MEDALLION...ANYONE? OR A SET........? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 06:59 AM~14293055
> *got a new batch of Tru Ray stickers,pm me............or call
> *



SAME PRICE AS LAST TIME? IM NOT SPECIAL I DONT HAVE YOUR NUMBER :biggrin: ID LIKE ANOTHER SET FOR GOOD LOOKS


----------



## robs68

LOLS...ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER...SINCE YOUR NOT SPECIAL....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 25 2009, 08:50 PM~14301873
> *LOLS...ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER...SINCE YOUR NOT SPECIAL....
> *



 DONT HAVE TO RUB IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 07:59 AM~14293055
> *got a new batch of Tru Ray stickers,pm me............or call
> *


nice cuanto jaime


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

$100 bucks a set....have six sets on there way.These may be the last of them from this source......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats u[ Tom,give me a call....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 25 2009, 07:59 AM~14293055
> *got a new batch of Tru Ray stickers,pm me............or call
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sand1

anyone have pics of 13s tru rays??


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

no such thing ^^^^ unless they were made that is


----------



## sand1

yes yes yes any PICS???????????????????????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 26 2009, 10:34 PM~14307913
> *yes yes yes any PICS???????????????????????
> *


Nope, they were never produced like that. And I have never seen a custom set. 

I have seen a set of 13" Tru-Spokes though, I'll see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## robs68

13s :twak: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 26 2009, 03:59 PM~14308127
> *Nope, they were never produced like that. And I have never seen a custom set.
> 
> I have seen a set of 13" Tru-Spokes though, I'll see if I can find the pictures.
> *


A friend of mine bought a set of 13" Tru Rays back in 1985. They were not Sharps or McCleans, but real Tru Rays. Still had them until a couple of years ago, but took this 1977 Thunderbird over the scale with the wheels still on it.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jun 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14308317
> *A friend of mine bought a set of 13" Tru Rays back in 1985. They were not Sharps or McCleans, but real Tru Rays. Still had them until a couple of years ago, but took this 1977 Thunderbird over the scale with the wheels still on it.
> *


Cool!

That must've been a custom order, can you ask him about those wheels? Like, if he remembers them being a custom order? I think this is interesting, cause they never advertised 13" wheels.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 26 2009, 03:00 PM~14308136
> *13s :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 26 2009, 01:16 PM~14307751
> *anyone have pics of 13s tru rays??
> *


 :nono: just looked at my Tru Spoke catalog(dated 1980), they only size's listed to the Tru Spoke, Classic, & Rays series wheels where 14x6 Std all the way up to 15x10 Reverse

in my 1997 catalog they did offer a Tru Cruiser wheel, which was a 60 spoke wheel, which had a cap similar to the old bolt-on wheels with a locking screw

so *NO 13x7's*, prior to the Tru Cruiser wheel, offered in 1997, unless they were special order, i would think that not too many people were ordering 13's back then since alot of the cars were full size cars


----------



## Bigsmooth

13's would = smaller spokes not sure why you would want to do that especially on a set of rays maybe on the tru spokes just to be different but not rays. IMO


----------



## Bigsmooth

I owned a set of these on the blue bug couple of months ago they were 13x7 tru classics, They came with a set of domed classic caps, they were lip laced and pretty goofy lookin but they turned out pretty sweet on the guys corvair that bought them, and heres another shot of 13's on a different corvair, so they were available but special order? I can't answer that one . . . .


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 26 2009, 04:24 PM~14308362
> *Cool!
> 
> That must've been a custom order, can you ask him about those wheels? Like, if he remembers them being a custom order? I think this is interesting, cause they never advertised 13" wheels.
> *


I really do think it was a custom order. I know it was a big deal back then when he got them; everyone was amazed to see a 13" on his Thunderbird.


----------



## Bigsmooth

13's


----------



## sand1

:machinegun:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

I GOT A SET OF 14'' CROSS LACE FOR SALE NEEDS CLEANING NO CAPS, WITH 5 20'S TIRES BUT ONLY 2 ARE GOOD MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER!!! LOCATED IN LA~COUNTY 626 CALL ME AT 626-675-3536 DAVID


----------



## servant of christ

looking for one tru ray for spare ,who's got one and how much pm me the $$$on the rim


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## ALTERED ONES




----------



## candygold73

how much does it cost to get a set of true classics redone?


----------



## robs68

$1000-$1200 to restore any rims...tru rays classics and trus.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jun 27 2009, 05:56 PM~14316368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn...


TTT


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## robs68

DOSE ANYBODY HERE NEED DOME CAPS FOR TRU RAYS? I JUST BOUGHT 2 OF THEM OFF EBAY...JUST FOR THE METAL MEDALLION...LOLS...AND I DONT NEED THEM...SO UP FOR SALE IAM ASKING $100 SHIPPED FOR TWO CAPS? THANKS..


----------



## robs68

ttt............


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 05:14 PM~14331963
> *DOSE ANYBODY HERE NEED DOME CAPS FOR TRU RAYS? I JUST BOUGHT 2 OF THEM OFF EBAY...JUST FOR THE METAL MEDALLION...LOLS...AND I DONT NEED THEM...SO UP FOR SALE IAM ASKING $100 SHIPPED FOR TWO CAPS? THANKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hit you up when you had them at $75....I'll take them!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 29 2009, 08:46 PM~14335009
> *I hit you up when you had them at $75....I'll take them!
> *


like i said....iam getting that medallion for free..... :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be waiting...what kind of cereal will you send me this time? :angry:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: had too


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14335244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: had too
> *


 :angry: i got cereal and you got nos 3 bars? how dose that work?  how is that funny?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 03:14 PM~14331963
> *DOSE ANYBODY HERE NEED DOME CAPS FOR TRU RAYS? I JUST BOUGHT 2 OF THEM OFF EBAY...JUST FOR THE METAL MEDALLION...LOLS...AND I DONT NEED THEM...SO UP FOR SALE IAM ASKING $100 SHIPPED FOR TWO CAPS? THANKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I THINK ACCESSORYFREAK NEEDED ONE DOME CAP.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14335231
> *like i said....iam getting that medallion for free..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill be waiting...what kind of cereal will you send me this time? :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 09:08 PM~14335295
> *:angry: i got cereal and you got nos 3 bars? how dose that work?   how is that funny?
> *


iam just messing.....sike..........


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 29 2009, 10:02 PM~14335231
> *like i said....iam getting that medallion for free..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill be waiting...what kind of cereal will you send me this time? :angry:
> *


That depends on you.... 
Feel free to use the samebox!! :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 29 2009, 09:44 PM~14335768
> *I THINK ACCESSORYFREAK NEEDED ONE DOME CAP.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 30 2009, 02:23 AM~14337958
> *That depends on you....
> Feel free to use the samebox!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## sand1

anyone need this


----------



## sand1

thats 1 ugly ass steering wheel


----------



## SUPREME69

YUUUP!! WAS THAT MOUNTED UNDERNEATH THE CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 30 2009, 10:11 PM~14346796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need this
> *


Post up size and price?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2009, 06:30 AM~14349445
> *Post up size and price?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14346796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need this
> *


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 1 2009, 08:01 AM~14349577
> *
> *


how about 100 shipped????


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14346796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need this
> *


GAY :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 1 2009, 09:12 AM~14350111
> *GAY :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 1 2009, 07:42 AM~14349854
> *how about 100 shipped????
> *



If you clean it up you might just get it. I used tire white on my wheel with great success


----------



## sand1

here it is washed up looks better


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 1 2009, 03:12 PM~14354159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is washed up looks better
> *


still looks gay....lil steering wheel wtf....lols...gay....


----------



## sand1

rob gave me a rainbow steering wheel cover he bought and never used ill include it free of charge


----------



## robs68

hey....that was between... :twak:


----------



## SAUL

whats the size across is it a 10" or 8"


----------



## sand1

8 inches


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 30 2009, 10:11 PM~14346796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need this
> *


saw a wheel like that at the fathers day meet at pomona


----------



## servant of christ

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/1244684690.html


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 2 2009, 07:46 AM~14360530
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/1244684690.html
> *


NICE!
THESE LOOK GOOD WITH THE LARGE 59/60 SPINNERS


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 2 2009, 07:46 AM~14360530
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/1244684690.html
> *


arent those rays the hub looks a lil small to ba a mclean


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14372281
> *arent those rays the hub looks a lil small to ba a mclean
> *


 :no: Those are Mcleans.


----------



## ez_rider

Happy 4th familia. Enjoy the day and stay away from the sobriety check points :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 4 2009, 01:02 PM~14380443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest

Happy 4 of July...
I have any info on this topic or if you guys know that there still making Tru- Spokes. I was reading there website. Here is there website.
http://www.truespoke.net/index.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14381986
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

NEED THESE RIMS GONE ASAP.......$650 
5 TRU RAY X-LACED......14X7 REVERSED....








SPARE


----------



## sand1

dam rob those wheels are mint cond. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

IM LOOKING FOR ONE TRU RAY 14X7 5 ON 5 ,FOR SPARE PM ME THE $$$$ ON THE RIM


----------



## servant of christ

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/1247883860.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://slo.craigslist.org/pts/1217145172.html


----------



## SAUL

THIS WEEKENDS COME UP  + A STANDARD TRU RAY WITH A OCTAGON CAP WITH CROSSED FLAG STICKER PICS AS SOON AS I CLEAN IT BUT THESE I WAS SURPRISED DIRT CHEAP PRETTY MUCH FREE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/pts/1254408563.html


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14389092
> *THIS WEEKENDS COME UP  + A STANDARD TRU RAY WITH A OCTAGON CAP WITH CROSSED FLAG STICKER PICS AS SOON AS I CLEAN IT BUT THESE I WAS SURPRISED DIRT CHEAP PRETTY MUCH FREE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jul 5 2009, 10:05 PM~14389381
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 5 2009, 02:54 PM~14385799
> *dam rob those wheels are mint cond. :biggrin:
> *


i know your telling me...its hard to get rid of such cherry rims.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14391890
> *i know your telling me...its hard to get rid of such cherry rims.... :angry:  :angry:
> *



I HOPE YOU DONT SELL THEM FOR ANOTHER MONTH!!! IM CASHING IN MY PENNIES SOON AND I THINK I GOT ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 5 2009, 12:16 PM~14385079
> *NEED THESE RIMS GONE ASAP.......$650
> 5 TRU RAY X-LACED......14X7 REVERSED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL TAKE $500 FOR ALL 5 RIMS....PLUS SHIPPING...FUCK THESE RIMS...THEY GOTTA GO....


----------



## Eryk

14x7 reversed TruClassics with brand new 175/70 hankooks. 

$500. Can deliver in the LA area, preferably in or near SFV. Sorry no shipping.

Need to be washed and polished up. Hoops are a little hazy, but look better in person. Chrome on the hubs, spokes, and nipples is near perfect. One wheel has a a couple inches of rash. Not bad at all. No dents in the lips. Caps are new from Rally America. Tires have less than 100 miles on them.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2008, 02:09 PM~10515086
> *NOT TRU RAYS BUT STILL NICE, THESE ARE THE ONES HE HAD ON HIS 59 LAST YEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey im going to buy some tru rays with that knock of look for 400.00$ the wheels are in good condition this dude had it it in storage is that cheap for good looking rims?


----------



## pauls 1967

you think thats a steel for that price 400$ and there in good condition


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2008, 08:48 PM~11080499
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THESE WHEELS THERE OLD SCHOOL McLeans CROSSED SPOKES EXACTLY LIKE THESE   I JUST PICKED UP A SET COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car club was from corona california ghetto life


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 7 2009, 12:53 PM~14403554
> *14x7 reversed TruClassics with brand new 175/70 hankooks.
> 
> $500.  Can deliver in the LA area, preferably in or near SFV.  Sorry no shipping.
> 
> Need to be washed and polished up.  Hoops are a little hazy, but look better in person.  Chrome on the hubs, spokes, and nipples is near perfect. One wheel has a a couple inches of rash.  Not bad at all.  No dents in the lips.  Caps are new from Rally America.  Tires have less than 100 miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 7 2009, 06:01 PM~14406161
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 8 2009, 04:44 AM~14409953
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


whats up david


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 8 2009, 04:44 AM~14409953
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: whats up......


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## ez_rider

:wave: Q-Vo Gente :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HOW IS THE FAMILY TODAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 8 2009, 04:44 AM~14409953
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


whats up big dogg good morning


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2009, 06:35 PM~14406458
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


good morning saul


----------



## pauls 1967

so you guys think that tru rays would look good on my 1967 impala?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 7 2009, 02:57 PM~14404688
> *hey im going to buy some tru rays with that knock of look for 400.00$ the wheels are in good condition this dude had it it in storage is that cheap for good looking rims?
> *


the spinners cost about $250 new so it sounds like a goos deal.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 9 2009, 10:39 AM~14423131
> *the spinners cost about $250 new so it sounds like a goos deal.
> *


yeah he use to lowride back in the late 70's and 80's but his wife is making him sell them he is all into church now but im going to get them and put them on my 67 impala


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1261337819.html


----------



## Bigsmooth

SESAME STREET is brought to you today by the letter R










In words such as Rims, Rockets, and Rays :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 9 2009, 11:55 AM~14423317
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1261337819.html
> *


Funny how the listing says San Jose North yet he has a San Diego number. :biggrin: Good to see that our state is finally finding some unity!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jul 9 2009, 02:04 PM~14425435
> *SESAME STREET is brought to you today by the letter R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In words such as Rims,  Rockets, and Rays  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro i like


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jul 9 2009, 02:04 PM~14425435
> *SESAME STREET is brought to you today by the letter R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In words such as Rims,  Rockets, and Rays  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice bro...but you know how we roll....


----------



## SAUL

nice collection bigsmooth how you doing paul1967 did u buy those wheels


----------



## Bigsmooth

Thanks=family


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14428692
> *nice collection bigsmooth      how you doing paul1967 did u buy those wheels
> *


no 2marrow iam saul and when i get them im puttting them on og 5.20's and taking those 13 chinas off going old school


----------



## SAUL

nice good choice


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2009, 08:44 PM~14429453
> *nice good choice
> *


I'LL POST PICS OF THEM WHEN I GET THEM


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jul 9 2009, 02:04 PM~14425435
> *SESAME STREET is brought to you today by the letter R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In words such as Rims,  Rockets, and Rays  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice!


----------



## pauls 1967

I GOT THESE FOR SALE














I WANT 800$ FOR THEM THOSE TIRES ARE 5.60 OG TIRES AND THE TRU RAYS ARE 14X6'S


----------



## SAUL

nice pm sent


----------



## pauls 1967

THE TRU RAYS ARE MISSING 3 CAPS BUT I COULD GET THE STICKERS FOR THEM


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2009, 03:52 PM~14437356
> *nice pm sent
> *


THANKS I ALREADY GAVE YOU MY NUMBER SAUL :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

I HAVE THEM SO LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## G-house74

GOING TO PICK UP SOME TRU CLASSICS 15X7 WITH CAPS 100 BUCKS SUNDAY I THINK AM ADDICTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 10 2009, 03:47 PM~14437316
> *I GOT THESE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT 800$ FOR THEM THOSE TIRES ARE 5.60 OG TIRES AND THE TRU RAYS ARE 14X6'S
> *


VERY NICE WHEELS&TIRES


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jul 10 2009, 05:37 PM~14438120
> *VERY NICE WHEELS&TIRES
> *


thanks you want to buy


----------



## robs68

NOT FOR $800....YOUR ON LAYITLOW :uh: :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14439130
> *NOT FOR $800....YOUR ON LAYITLOW  :uh:  :uh:
> *


OK 700$


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have 8 NOS Tru Ray stickers for $200 shipped in the lower 48.1st to PM me gets them.POSTAL MONEY ORDER ONLY DUE IN 5 DAYS.


----------



## servant of christ

*LOOKING FOR ONE TRU RAY FOR SPARE 5 ON 5,*


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 11 2009, 05:48 AM~14441745
> *LOOKING FOR  ONE TRU RAY FOR SPARE 5 ON 5,
> *


i cant do that bro sorry


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 11 2009, 08:50 AM~14442284
> *i cant do that bro sorry
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NOT ASKING TO SAPERATE YOUR RIMS HOMIE ,IM ASKING IF ANYONE HAS ONE FOR SALE,


----------



## servant of christ

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1257109412.html


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 11 2009, 09:26 AM~14442452
> *:0  :biggrin:  NOT ASKING TO  SAPERATE YOUR RIMS HOMIE ,IM ASKING IF ANYONE HAS ONE FOR SALE,
> *


oh ok bro no i dont know anybody sorry


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 11 2009, 09:57 AM~14442611
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1257109412.html
> *


SOLD :tears:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 11 2009, 06:48 AM~14441745
> *LOOKING FOR  ONE TRU RAY FOR SPARE 5 ON 5,
> *


PM sent.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:40 AM~14442922
> *SOLD  :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 11 2009, 12:05 PM~14443561
> *PM sent.
> *


  THANKS EZ_RIDER


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 12:09 AM~9859601
> * 63 I sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I.m not a fan of 14'z but GOD DAM................ that shitz sick............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

i have a set of cross lace that need restore 14x7 350.00 plus the ride


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/1263648799.html


----------



## sand1

350 plus shipping 14x7 cross lace


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## SAUL

T T T


----------



## treyimpala

Anyone have a set of STARWIRE CLASSIC'S for sale?
If you do PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 11:00 PM~14465784
> *Anyone have a set of STARWIRE CLASSIC'S for sale?
> If you do PM me. Thanks in advance.
> *


HIT UP THAT DIRTY RAT ON HERE HE HAS A SET


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 12:00 AM~14465784
> *Anyone have a set of STARWIRE CLASSIC'S for sale?
> If you do PM me. Thanks in advance.
> *


I do..clean and complete with caps....They were suppose to be listed on e-bay lastnight but didnt make it...Hit me up..I need them gone!

Thanks Rick...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by treyimpala_@Jul 13 2009, 11:00 PM~14465784
> *Anyone have a set of STARWIRE CLASSIC'S for sale?
> If you do PM me. Thanks in advance.
> *


I got a friend who does, let me know if you're interested


----------



## servant of christ

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEELS...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## treyimpala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 AM~14466001
> *HIT UP THAT DIRTY RAT ON HERE HE HAS A SET
> *



SAUL, DIRTY RAT, y BIG POPPA:
Thanks for all your help.
PM's have been sent.
Once again thanks to all. PEACE...............


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 15 2009, 11:56 PM~14489807
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2009, 11:54 AM~14492856
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14493803
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:49 PM~14493924
> *:wave:
> *


whats up saul hey do you have 14x7 supremes?


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:49 PM~14493924
> *:wave:
> *


if you do hit me back up on my pm ok thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14493086
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP PERRY??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 12:36 PM~14493803
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2009, 02:59 PM~14495265
> *SSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i got your message yesterday ill call you today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 16 2009, 06:13 PM~14497015
> *:biggrin:  i got your message yesterday ill call you today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2009, 11:54 AM~14492856
> *:wave:
> *


i like the avi any bigger pics  





any one got any tru ray or Mclean caps for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 83 buick regal

http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html
they got caps 4 tru rays n mclean for 50 bucks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Jul 16 2009, 10:54 PM~14499305
> *http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html
> they got caps 4 tru rays n mclean for 50 bucks
> *


thanks


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=488064&st=0


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

STILL NOT FEELING THE LTDS....TOO MUCH OF A BOWTIE MAN.....THATS JUST ME THOUGH.....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 18 2009, 05:53 PM~14513585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dangggggggggggggggggg thats sweet, :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

*i see the lincoln in the back ground*


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 18 2009, 06:09 PM~14513668
> *STILL NOT FEELING THE LTDS....TOO MUCH OF A BOWTIE MAN.....THATS JUST ME THOUGH.....
> *


WE ARE GOIN TO CONVERT YOU INTO A FORD MAN , :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 19 2009, 12:02 AM~14515621
> *WE ARE GOIN TO CONVERT YOU INTO A FORD MAN , :biggrin:
> *


THATS LIKE GETTING ME TO LIKE FAT WHITEWALLS.....NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.... :nono:


----------



## touchdowntodd

word on the big ford love... i still havent found trus for my shit though

i just have supremes and xlace Z's.. this car needs tru standards, im still cryin over missing tommys set


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 18 2009, 06:53 PM~14513585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one bad ass car :worship: I think my next car might be an LTD :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 19 2009, 05:29 AM~14516156
> *word on the big ford love... i still havent found trus for my shit though
> 
> i just have supremes and xlace Z's.. this car needs tru standards, im still cryin over missing tommys set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice just like that


----------



## sand1

fords suck unless its a powerstroke diesel biatchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14517468
> *fords suck unless its a powerstroke diesel biatchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 19 2009, 10:04 AM~14516922
> *that looks nice just like that
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

WTF!!! Bottom of the second page??? I dont think so!


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:38 AM~14547614
> *WTF!!! Bottom of the second page??? I dont think so!
> *


ttt


----------



## pauls 1967

asking 50$ for both they are 15X8's no shipping


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 22 2009, 04:06 PM~14552784
> *asking 50$ for both  they are 15X8's no shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mccleans..... :uh:


----------



## SAUL

MY TRU RAYS ARE FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH A PM I HAVE 5 RIMS YOU GET TO CHOOSE THE CAPS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14553276
> *MY TRU RAYS ARE FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH A PM I HAVE 5 RIMS YOU GET TO CHOOSE THE CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Eurocabi

:angry: the same week i finally buy Cragars you post these up :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 22 2009, 04:18 PM~14552945
> *mccleans..... :uh:
> *


FOR SALE ASKING 50$


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 22 2009, 04:59 PM~14553331
> *:angry: the same week i finally buy Cragars you post these up :biggrin:
> *


LETS SEE THE CRAGARS :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14553276
> *MY TRU RAYS ARE FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH A PM I HAVE 5 RIMS YOU GET TO CHOOSE THE CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST PICS OF ALL THE RIMS......


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 22 2009, 05:03 PM~14553355
> *POST PICS OF ALL THE RIMS......
> *


X2


----------



## Eurocabi

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 22 2009, 05:02 PM~14553347
> *LETS SEE THE CRAGARS  :biggrin:
> *


let me get the tires on this weekend and i'll postin em like a mofo :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jul 22 2009, 05:09 PM~14553409
> *let me get the tires on this weekend and i'll postin em like a mofo :biggrin:
> *


COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

I'll have some Tru Spokes one day but until then. Im stuck like this


----------



## Eurocabi

you don't need to change those, looks perfect


----------



## BigPoppa

Did Tru-Rays come in a 15x8? I spotted a set of old school cross lace with Tru-Ray stickers with flags.


----------



## SAUL

yeah for corvettes the center hub looks like a mclean hub


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 23 2009, 07:20 AM~14558432
> *yeah for corvettes the center hub looks like a mclean hub
> *


I should have taken a picture, but yeah, the hub looked different. I was all excited for a minute but then he told me the size. He has them on a mini truck, he said he got them off a friend in the late 80s who had them on a 78 Camaro. Still has the OG low profiles.


----------



## SAUL

if there cheap get them keep the caps get some aftermarket caps for the wheels and sell them on ebay alot of people into corvettes like those with the high raised letter tires


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 02:40 AM~14557601
> *I'll have some Tru Spokes one day but until then. Im stuck like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i won`t call that "stuck" they look good on that car.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 01:40 AM~14557601
> *I'll have some Tru Spokes one day but until then. Im stuck like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there are a lot of cats that wish they were "stuck" like you!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I have a set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays (that need to be restored) with 3 Tru Classics sticker/octagon caps that need to go asking $350 (does not include shipping!)

Also may have have a set of Tru Classic rims with medallion caps & a set of hubs with caps ready to restore!

send a pm with your e-mail addy for pics..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi+Jul 23 2009, 06:42 AM~14558233-->
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to change those, looks perfect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Jul 23 2009, 03:33 PM~14562909
> *i won`t call that "stuck" they look good on that car.
> *


 :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2009, 06:13 PM~14564467
> *there are a lot of cats that wish they were "stuck" like you!!
> *


 :biggrin: 



Thank you All. I did'nt realize they looked that good! I guess I'll stay stuck


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 22 2009, 04:06 PM~14552784
> *asking 50$ for both  they are 15X8's no shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll take 25 dollars for it


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14569160
> *$950 for my set of 5 tru rays i had them on my monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Q-VO RYAN :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14569160
> *$950 for my set of 5 tru rays i had them on my monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my wife wants them, how much of the tires left? on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being show quality how would you rate these?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

AS OF RIGHT NOW THEY ARE SPOKEN FOR IF I DONT HEAR FROM HOMEBOY TOMORROW THERE BACK UP AND THEY WILL GO ON EGAY ALSO


----------



## rlowrod

oh


----------



## SAUL

RIM 1







RIM 2







RIM 3







RIM 4







RIM 5







THESE PICS WERE TAKEN WITH A PHONE THE RIMS ARE DUSTY THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING IN A GARAGE FOR 4 MONTHS NOW


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14575614
> *my wife wants them, how much of the tires left? on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being show quality how would you rate these?
> *


Your WIFE?? You serious??...thats [email protected] awesome...she got a sis thats into Rays or Classics?? How much shipped to NY holmes :biggrin: ...

Hows my Tru Fam?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

These are back up for sale...check the link and get at me...Got to go!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:EF:MOTORS:1123


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 24 2009, 09:00 PM~14575814
> *Your WIFE?? You serious??...thats [email protected] awesome...she got a sis thats into Rays or Classics?? How much shipped to NY holmes :biggrin: ...
> 
> Hows my Tru Fam?
> *


Sorry, if I shipped you the sister, you would send her back and I'd get stuck wit the shipping fees :biggrin: 

So are these for sale or have you sold them?


----------



## SAUL

PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14569160
> *$950 for my set of 5 tru rays i had them on my monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: did the cat come through for you??


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 25 2009, 11:36 AM~14579039
> *PM SENT
> *


Pm returned, lmk


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 11 2009, 12:17 AM~14441163
> *OK 700$
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jul 25 2009, 10:24 AM~14578362
> *Sorry, if I shipped you the sister, you would send her back and I'd get stuck wit the shipping fees :biggrin:
> 
> So are these for sale or have you sold them?
> *


Still for sale....let me know or there going to ebay!


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 26 2009, 12:08 PM~14585630
> *Still for sale....let me know or there going to ebay!
> *


tryin to close a deal wit Saul, But it's Sunday, so Imma go riden if I don't hear from him soon..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14590424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are really nice jaime


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14590424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , nice seen them before in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 27 2009, 12:13 AM~14590792
> *Those are really nice jaime
> *


those are my old ones,they belong to sin sixty now.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 27 2009, 08:29 AM~14591925
> *those are my old ones,they belong to sin sixty now.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 23 2009, 08:08 PM~14564981
> *I have a set of 14x7 rev Tru Rays (that need to be restored) with 3 Tru Classics sticker/octagon caps that need to go asking $350 (does not include shipping!)
> 
> Also may have have a set of Tru Classic rims with medallion caps & a set of hubs with caps ready to restore!
> 
> send a pm with your e-mail addy for pics..
> *



Tell you what for you kats out West...I'll do the Rays for $375 shipped only in the US...Need them gone!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14553355
> *POST PICS OF ALL THE RIMS......
> *


 :guns: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :yessad: :rant:


----------



## elnutty

I have 3 of these one with a tire .still need to be cleaned !! 14x7 reversed!! I would like to trade them for knock offs for my tru-spokes !!! or a set of supremes 14x6


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14605623
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

TTT


----------



## 65_impalow

off the 2nd page TO THE TOP


----------



## robs68

bump


----------



## robs68

HECTOR IS THIS YOU?
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1300949174.html


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 1 2009, 05:21 PM~14648020
> *HECTOR IS THIS YOU?
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1300949174.html
> 
> *


----------



## sand1

props to g&c wire wheels did a good job


----------



## robs68

i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
































note:bead is damaged in this tire should still hold air or just stick a tube in it  








might sell these if some makes me a good offer on them 4 nos 520s 2 of them still have the blue film on the w.w and stickers also this set comes with a semi used tire for a spare.... :biggrin: 
















and got 3 nos blems as well for spares.....








all prices are firm so if you can afford to roll og 520s goto coker.com  
thanks for looking.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 5 2009, 11:49 AM~14683521
> *i have a nos set of 520s for sale 14s with skinny w.w $650 firm no trades cash only....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note:bead is damaged in this tire should still hold air or just stick a tube in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might sell these if some makes me a good offer on them 4 nos 520s 2 of them still have the blue film on the w.w and stickers also this set comes with a semi used tire for a spare.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got 3 nos blems as well for spares.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all prices are firm so if you can afford to roll og 520s goto coker.com
> thanks for looking.... :0
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Whad up Fam??...


----------



## PsykoHitman

Anybody here have 1 of these for sale


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 10:50 PM~14575745
> *RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE PICS WERE TAKEN WITH A PHONE THE RIMS ARE DUSTY THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING IN A GARAGE FOR 4 MONTHS NOW
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Aug 7 2009, 04:54 PM~14706354
> *Anybody here have 1 of these for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats is it


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 5 2009, 08:18 PM~14688545
> *Whad up Fam??...
> *


WHATS UP TOMMY :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 8 2009, 10:15 AM~14710790
> *whats is it
> 
> *



It is a dome cap, bro. Accessoryfreak has them on his six-four. Sweet.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 9 2009, 08:23 AM~14716193
> *It is a dome cap, bro. Accessoryfreak has them on his six-four. Sweet.
> *


WHATS UP EZ,YEAH I COULDNT TELL WHAT IT WAS ,ANGLE OF THE PICTURE I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## 805MIKLO

CAN YOU HELP ME!!!!!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOME TRU-RAYS REVERSED STRAIGHT LACED RIMS................ IF YOU OR ANYBODY KNOWS WHO IS SELLING SOME PLEASE CAN YOU E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] I AM TRYING TO GET THEM FOR MY DADS FAVORITE CAR, HIS 1965 CHEVY IMPALA SUPER SPORT.... RRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD TTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIISSSSS THANK YOU


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 805MIKLO_@Aug 10 2009, 02:36 PM~14726531
> *      CAN YOU HELP ME!!!!!!!    I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR SOME TRU-RAYS REVERSED STRAIGHT LACED RIMS................ IF YOU OR ANYBODY KNOWS WHO IS SELLING SOME PLEASE CAN YOU E-MAIL ME              AT  [email protected]  I AM TRYING TO GET THEM FOR MY DADS FAVORITE CAR, HIS 1965 CHEVY IMPALA SUPER SPORT....      RRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD        TTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIISSSSS                                          THANK YOU
> *




PM sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 11 2009, 06:53 AM~14733914
> *PM sent
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 11 2009, 08:27 AM~14734105
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ

:wave: WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 11 2009, 02:51 PM~14737267
> *:wave: WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA
> *


 :wave: Q-Vo everyone!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

this goes out to all guys on here who help us overseas-riders putting it down the 
oldschool way when it comes to lowriding...












saul, invisible empire, robs68, rj67..... and everyone i might have forgotten:
thanks for helping out and making it happen when it comes to parts, wheels etc


:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2009, 12:52 AM~14744071
> *this goes out to all guys on here who help us overseas-riders putting it down the
> oldschool way when it comes to lowriding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saul, invisible empire, robs68, rj67..... and everyone i might have forgotten:
> thanks for helping out and making it happen when it comes to parts, wheels etc
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good mike!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth

nice wish mine were crossed. Nice combo right there.


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 08:47 AM~14569160
> *$950 for my set of 5 tru rays i had them on my monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What ever happen to this monte?


----------



## SAUL

GONE TRADED FOR MY 73 CAPRICE TO ERYK


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14590424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

feel like an idiot,been having problems with my eyes seeing blurry and all.Can someone identify these rims?


----------



## Firefly

They look like straight lace Rays. But the picture is really crappy, so I can't tell you 100%


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 14 2009, 02:17 AM~14766489
> *They look like straight lace Rays. But the picture is really crappy, so I can't tell you 100%
> *


thats what im saying,my eyes are fucked and the crappy pic.thanks


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Aug 14 2009, 02:53 AM~14766441-->
> 
> 
> 
> feel like an idiot,been having problems with my eyes seeing blurry and all.Can someone identify these rims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Aug 14 2009, 03:17 AM~14766489
> *They look like straight lace Rays. But the picture is really crappy, so I can't tell you 100%
> *


That is correct


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 14 2009, 06:46 AM~14767105
> *That is correct
> *


thansk EZ and Fly.My eyes are FUCKED,not sure whats up with them right now but scooped up the rims,they are clean!


----------



## pauls 1967

i'll be at the pomona swapmeet with some tru rays for sale with 5.60 tires on them


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 14 2009, 10:46 AM~14769076
> *i'll be at the pomona swapmeet with some tru rays for sale with 5.60 tires on them
> *


man im trying to come up with the ends for the 520's


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2009, 10:59 AM~14769216
> *man im trying to come up with the ends for the 520's
> *


yeah still got them well your members will be there at the swapmeet tell them whats up


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2009, 05:09 PM~14783181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just creamed my pants :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

that right there is the shit :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 16 2009, 09:02 AM~14783686
> *I just creamed my pants :happysad:
> *


 :uh: OK BUT WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THE CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Oh That 58 is shit....


But wait...just wait...


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats str8 porno right there...


----------



## SAUL

thanks for the N.O.S dome cap Sammy


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14787200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got to get my classics redone....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

A homie is looking for a set or Tru Classics that need restoring,please PM me pics and priced


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Flowrider+Aug 16 2009, 03:12 PM~14785371-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 06:56 PM~14787229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Aug 16 2009, 08:12 PM~14788237
> *thanks for the N.O.S dome cap Sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14788732
> *A homie is looking for a set or Tru Classics that need restoring,please PM me pics and priced
> *


A got a couple sets...Hit me up later holmes!!

Saul, did the come from the East?..Saaammmmy


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 16 2009, 10:16 PM~14784557
> *:uh: OK BUT WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THE CAR? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14788732
> *A homie is looking for a set or Tru Classics that need restoring,please PM me pics and priced
> *


PM sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Aug 17 2009, 02:12 AM~14790080
> *A got a couple sets...Hit me up later holmes!!
> 
> Saul, did the come from the East?..Saaammmmy
> *


i think It did but the ones he got from you are long gone this is a different one


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

thanks fellas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2009, 08:09 AM~14783181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT THERE, DAAAMN!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eryk

That 58 is perrrrrrrfect. So badass. :worship:


----------



## Eryk

Gotta liquidate some stuff. 

-5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare. 14x7 reversed. Chrome is really nice. Spokes and nipples are almost perfect. No rust. Just a few curb scrapes here and there. Normal for drivers. But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across. No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes. 3 two bar spinners included. No tires. $500 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.

-Set of Tru Classics. 14x7 reversed. Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers). They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable. Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice. No rust. Just reseal or run tubes. These shine up nice and look great in person. No tires. SOLD

-Used 5.20's. 14". Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall. Clean up real good. Rubber is normal. Not as dry as some. Tread is good. 2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front. Beads are good. $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area. SALE PENDING

Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. 









The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.


----------



## DRUNK RIV

TRU-RAYS straight lace 14x7 reverse. Minor curve rash. Asking $450 OBO








must let them go 
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

Eryk im gonna call you i need those tires the 5.20s


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 03:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  $450 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those.  But they've been dismounted from those tires.  I'll try to get some better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN..ALWAYS DEALS WHEN NO MONEY


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 04:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  $450 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those.  But they've been dismounted from those tires.  I'll try to get some better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE STUFF HOMIE!!!! :angry:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

If Saul doesnt grab the 520's let me know.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 04:49 PM~14796673
> *DAMN..ALWAYS DEALS WHEN NO MONEY
> *



i swear man, i just posted like 2 weeke ago if anything was for sale and you could hear crickets in this topic. NOW theres stuff for sale, and all i have is a check stub of what could have been some nice stuff :biggrin: 


ERYK CAN I GET SOME CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THOSE CLASSICS AND DRUNK RIV SOME SHOTS OF THE CURB CHECKS


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14797322
> *i swear man, i just posted like 2 weeke ago if anything was for sale and you could hear crickets in this topic. NOW theres stuff for sale, and all i have is a check stub of what could have been some nice stuff :biggrin:
> ERYK CAN I GET SOME CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THOSE CLASSICS AND DRUNK RIV SOME SHOTS OF THE CURB CHECKS
> *


x2


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 17 2009, 06:03 PM~14797571
> *x2
> *


 YOU GO TO POMONA? SPEAKING OF THAT SAUL WHAT DID YOU...OH WAIT WHAT DID YOUR PEOPLE FIND FOR YOU ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

no sir...plans didnt go as planned oh well whens the next one? i need to build my car...i need to stop stock piling shit ill never put on a car...:biggrin: its nice to have rims...even better when you have a car to put them on..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 j/p


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 17 2009, 07:20 PM~14797863
> *no sir...plans didnt go as planned oh well whens the next one? i need to build my car...i need to stop stock piling shit ill never put on a car... :biggrin: its nice to have rims...even better when you have a car to put them on..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Eryk

I just got home. Lemme see if I can get some good closeup shots for you guys.

Saul, send me a text if the call dont go through. My voicemail still dont work, but I get texts just fine.


----------



## hanks16

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 03:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  $450 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down. The Classics for sale are right under those.  But they've been dismounted from those tires.  I'll try to get some better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just pm'ed you.


----------



## Eryk

Classics are SOLD. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 02:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  SOLD
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area.
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent on the 5 Tru-Spokes


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14797322
> *i swear man, i just posted like 2 weeke ago if anything was for sale and you could hear crickets in this topic. NOW theres stuff for sale, and all i have is a check stub of what could have been some nice stuff :biggrin:
> ERYK CAN I GET SOME CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THOSE CLASSICS AND DRUNK RIV SOME SHOTS OF THE CURB CHECKS
> *


HUH AINT THAT THE TRUTH ONLY DEAL I GOT LATELY WAS A MP3 CD PLAYER FOR MY TRUCK FOR 5 BUCKS...TOOK IT OUT THE GUYS CAR FOR HIM...HE NEEDED GAS AND LEFT HIS WALLET AT HOME :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Aug 17 2009, 08:47 PM~14800007
> *HUH  AINT THAT THE TRUTH    ONLY DEAL I GOT LATELY WAS A MP3 CD PLAYER FOR MY TRUCK FOR 5 BUCKS...TOOK IT OUT THE GUYS CAR FOR HIM...HE NEEDED GAS AND LEFT HIS WALLET AT HOME :cheesy:
> *


Now thats a great deal! :cheesy:


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 02:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *


whats the ticket on these? thanks and will you ship?


----------



## pauls 1967

GOT TRU RAYS FOR SALE 14X6'S ASKING 700$ BEST OFFER GOT ALL FOUR RIMS ALL TIRES HOLD AIR ALL THEY ARE MISSING ARE THREE CAPS RIM IS A LIL FADED BUT OTHER THEN THAT IN GOOD CONDITION HERE ARE SOME PICS ONE TIRE IS BAD BUT THE OTHER THREE ARE GOOD


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 03:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  SOLD
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area. SALE PENDING
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 08:28 PM~14798734
> *Classics are SOLD. :thumbsup:
> *


Man that was quick! Great price for some nice rims! Hope they get put to good use


----------



## MR.59

> Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare. 14x7 reversed. Chrome is really nice. Spokes and nipples are almost perfect. No rust. Just a few curb scrapes here and there. Normal for drivers. But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across. No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes. 3 two bar spinners included. No tires. $500 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics. 14x7 reversed. Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers). They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable. Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice. No rust. Just reseal or run tubes. These shine up nice and look great in person. No tires. SOLD
> 
> -Used 5.20's. 14". Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall. Clean up real good. Rubber is normal. Not as dry as some. Tread is good. 2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front. Beads are good. $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area. SALE PENDING
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> any close ups of the tru spokes? i can use a real clean set, let me know


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare. 14x7 reversed. Chrome is really nice. Spokes and nipples are almost perfect. No rust. Just a few curb scrapes here and there. Normal for drivers. But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across. No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes. 3 two bar spinners included. No tires. $500 + shipping. Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics. 14x7 reversed. Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers). They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable. Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice. No rust. Just reseal or run tubes. These shine up nice and look great in person. No tires. SOLD
> 
> -Used 5.20's. 14". Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall. Clean up real good. Rubber is normal. Not as dry as some. Tread is good. 2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front. Beads are good. $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area. SALE PENDING
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> any close ups of the tru spokes? i can use a real clean set, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## robs68

:nicoderm:


----------



## robs68

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pts/1312299560.html


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 16 2009, 03:12 PM~14785371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 17 2009, 02:13 PM~14794987
> *Gotta liquidate some stuff.
> 
> -5 Truspokes. Set of 4 plus one spare.  14x7 reversed.  Chrome is really nice.  Spokes and nipples are almost perfect.  No rust.  Just a few curb scrapes here and there.  Normal for drivers.  But these are some of the nicest drivers I've come across.  No need to be redone, just resealed or run tubes.  3 two bar spinners included.  No tires.  $500 + shipping.  Delivery in the LA area.
> 
> -Set of Tru Classics.  14x7 reversed.  Driver condition with new Octagon caps(no medallions or stickers).  They have a little curb rash and the chrome on the hoops is a tiny bit hazy but are very presentable.  Chrome on the spokes, nipples, and hubs is really nice.  No rust.  Just reseal or run tubes.  These shine up nice and look great in person.  No tires.  SOLD
> 
> -Used 5.20's.  14".  Original Premium Sportways with a 5/8" whitewall.  Clean up real good.  Rubber is normal.  Not as dry as some.  Tread is good.  2 of them have slight tread wear on the outer edges from being run in the front.  Beads are good.  $200 + shipping or deliver in the LA area. SALE PENDING
> 
> Truspokes I'm selling are the 5 in the 3rd row down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are dusty right now, but the shine up nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these still available, i sent a PM but no response


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

lolol...

TTT


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 805MIKLO_@Aug 10 2009, 02:36 PM~14726531
> *CAN YOU HELP ME!!!!!!!
> *


PM sent.


----------



## robs68

tru rays
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1328261704.html


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 24 2009, 10:50 PM~14575745
> *RIM 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE PICS WERE TAKEN WITH A PHONE THE RIMS ARE DUSTY THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING IN A GARAGE FOR 4 MONTHS NOW
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 64ssdrop

LOOKING TO BUY 1 TRU=RAY MEDALLION, NOT THE STICKER BUT THE METAL MEDALLION, DONT REALLY NEED THE CAP I HAVE 1 ALL READY BUT ANY ONE OUT THERE LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH, THANKS


----------



## Bigsmooth

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1312742506.html


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 26 2009, 08:27 AM~14885418
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1312742506.html
> *


nice tru rays with mcclean caps.... :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Bigsmooth

Nice caps!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice caps call u later gee so i can go pick them up


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 7 2008, 12:35 AM~9883829
> *WHICH TRU RAY MODEL WAS THIS? AND DID THEY COME ALSO IN 13 X 7's & 13 X 6's?
> *


14x7


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 26 2009, 09:27 AM~14885418
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1312742506.html
> *


good price!
these look great with the 59/60 spinner cap!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 27 2009, 02:52 PM~14900510
> *nice caps call u later gee so i can go pick them up
> *


 :nono: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14893123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 So clean.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

THANKS FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK ON THE CAPS.


----------



## SAUL

THANKS CAPRICE CLASSICS FOR THEM CAPS THERE REALLY NICE  :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14916949
> *THANKS CAPRICE CLASSICS FOR THEM CAPS THERE REALLY NICE   :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## Eryk

^^^ Hella dope.


----------



## BRODIE

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Aug 30 2009, 04:11 AM~14918762
> *^^^ Hella dope.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1349865370.html


----------



## pauls 1967

SAUL BOUGHT MY TRU RAYS POST THEM UP SAUL WITH SOME NEW CAPS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: soon


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 30 2009, 05:49 PM~14928797
> *:biggrin:  soon
> *


thanks what are you going to do with them put them on your ride?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 30 2009, 03:43 PM~14928005
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1349865370.html
> *


went to look at those already


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 30 2009, 03:45 PM~14928021
> *SAUL BOUGHT MY TRU RAYS POST THEM UP SAUL WITH SOME NEW CAPS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 30 2009, 08:09 PM~14930173
> *:nicoderm:
> *


LOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 30 2009, 10:10 PM~14931731
> *LOL
> *


SAUL NEEDS THERAPY FOR HIS RIM ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:18 PM~14936284
> *SAUL NEEDS THERAPY FOR HIS RIM ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 30 2009, 08:40 PM~14929878
> *went to look at those already
> *


no good?


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 31 2009, 12:51 PM~14936716
> *I KNOW HUH  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:18 PM~14936284
> *SAUL NEEDS THERAPY FOR HIS RIM ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 31 2009, 01:09 PM~14936913
> *no good?
> *


wernt bad but needed restoring


----------



## al.groupeoc

Hello Brothers

I know I am probably comming in on some conversation, late, but I am looking for a set of (14x7):

Tru-rays

Tru-classics

Tru-spokes
Can anyone give me some info?????

Thanks for your time...


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by al.groupeoc_@Sep 1 2009, 12:39 AM~14944611
> *Hello Brothers
> 
> I know I am probably comming in on some conversation, late, but I am looking for a set of (14x7):
> 
> Tru-rays
> 
> Tru-classics
> 
> Tru-spokes
> Can anyone give me some info?????
> 
> Thanks for your time...
> *


Al, PM sent. Call me


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by al.groupeoc_@Sep 1 2009, 12:39 AM~14944611
> *Hello Brothers
> 
> I know I am probably comming in on some conversation, late, but I am looking for a set of (14x7):
> 
> Tru-rays
> 
> Tru-classics
> 
> Tru-spokes
> Can anyone give me some info?????
> 
> Thanks for your time...
> *



I got a couple sets i might be listing up...


----------



## elnutty

I got these 2 14x7 reversed for sale shinny chrome , nice drivers Best offer 









also might be selling the 14x7 standard tru spokes that are on my wagon with tires they are very clean for $650 o.bo


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Sep 2 2009, 11:16 PM~14966874
> *I got these 2 14x7 reversed for sale shinny chrome , nice drivers Best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also might be selling the 14x7 standard tru spokes that are on my wagon with tires they are very clean for $650 o.bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

LIKE I SAID, HE IS ADDICTED!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14968500
> *LIKE I SAID, HE IS ADDICTED!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY RYAN,
looks like he needed a morning fix!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2009, 07:02 AM~14968033
> *pm sent
> *


SAUL YOU STILL HAVENT GOT YOUR TRU'S?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 3 2009, 09:35 AM~14969283
> *HEY RYAN,
> looks like he needed a morning fix!
> *


FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2009, 02:28 PM~14971571
> *FOR SURE!!!
> *


You guys didnt see the Cragar topic??...He's outta control :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 3 2009, 02:18 PM~14972067
> *You guys didnt see the Cragar topic??...He's outta control :biggrin:
> *


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OUT OF CONTROL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

any of u bitches have a set of straight lace trus for sale that need restore


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14976380
> *any of u bitches have a set of straight lace trus for sale that need restore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this guy


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:17 AM~14968500
> *LIKE I SAID, HE IS ADDICTED!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:17 AM~14968500
> *LIKE I SAID, HE IS ADDICTED!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 4 2009, 06:36 AM~14978922
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevydaddy619

> any of u bitches have a set of straight lace trus for sale that need restore
> [/quote
> NO BITCHES I KNOW HAVE TRU RAYS.... I KNOW SOME O.G.s IN THIS PAGE THAT HAVE SOME AND WILL SELL FOR THE RIGHT FERIA. ASKING LIKE THIS MIGHT NOT GET YOU FAR IN THE SEARCH OF YOUR RIMS. :buttkick:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14976380
> *any of u bitches have a set of straight lace trus for sale that need restore
> *


Sounds like you are a young rider coming into this game. Some of us here have been riding way before you were probably even born. A little advice....have respect for your fellow rider. I know that in the past you've posted some other comments that have raised eyebrows and this just adds fuel to the fire. Maintain a little professionalism and show a little respect.


----------



## Firefly

:roflmao:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 6 2009, 06:32 AM~14994809
> *Sounds like you are a young rider coming into this game. Some of us here have been riding way before you were probably even born. A little advice....have respect for your fellow rider. I know that in the past you've posted some other comments that have raised eyebrows and this just adds fuel to the fire. Maintain a little professionalism and show a little respect.
> *



 YOUNG WHIPPER SNAPPERS STILL WET BEHIND THE EARS :biggrin: 


WHATS UP EZ HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2009, 11:37 PM~15010939
> * YOUNG WHIPPER SNAPPERS STILL WET BEHIND THE EARS :biggrin:
> WHATS UP EZ HOW YOU BEEN?
> *



I've been alright. Took a few days off to recharge. :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 6 2009, 08:32 AM~14994809
> *Sounds like you are a young rider coming into this game. Some of us here have been riding way before you were probably even born. A little advice....have respect for your fellow rider. I know that in the past you've posted some other comments that have raised eyebrows and this just adds fuel to the fire. Maintain a little professionalism and show a little respect.
> *


first off young or old ill say what im going say if u take offense so be it theres groups of guys here that b.s and i happen 2 be one of them so if u were affended it anyway youll get over it now do u have have some rays??


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 8 2009, 03:55 PM~15016821
> *first off young or old ill say what im going say if u take offense so be it theres groups of guys here that b.s and i happen 2 be one of them so if u were affended it anyway youll get over it now do u have have some rays??
> *


:uh: Hope you find your wheels.


----------



## sand1

yah thx


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here are a few pictures I found.


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 9 2009, 06:08 AM~15021493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2009, 04:21 PM~15024716
> *:0  :0
> *


Mike, you're an addict :nosad:































:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 8 2009, 02:55 PM~15016821
> *first off young or old ill say what im going say if u take offense so be it theres groups of guys here that b.s and i happen 2 be one of them so if u were affended it anyway youll get over it now do u have have some rays??
> *



nice way to get nothing holmes EZ is the straight deal... hes been doing this Tru shit since day one. Take this shit to off topic.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15032589
> *nice way to get nothing holmes EZ is the straight deal... hes been doing this Tru shit since day one. Take this shit to off topic.
> *


WOW


----------



## robs68

whoa.... :0


----------



## MR.59

602,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
the heat maybe?


----------



## sand1

maybe not!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 9 2009, 09:35 PM~15033156
> *maybe not!!
> *


or maybe so!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15032589
> *nice way to get nothing holmes EZ is the straight deal... hes been doing this Tru shit since day one. Take this shit to off topic.
> *


No issue here.  All is good.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 10 2009, 09:11 AM~15038167
> *No issue here.   All is good.
> *


EZ!! :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 10 2009, 11:31 AM~15038359
> *EZ!! :wave:
> *


What up Sammy :wave:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 10 2009, 02:53 PM~15041964
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 10 2009, 04:53 PM~15041964
> *WHATS UP TRU FAMILIA :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 10 2009, 07:43 PM~15044445
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

on my way for the 3 bar tattoo :0 :biggrin: ill post pics when done


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 11 2009, 04:45 PM~15054559
> *on my way for the 3 bar tattoo :0  :biggrin:  ill post pics when done
> *


 :0 NICE!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 11 2009, 05:45 PM~15054559
> *on my way for the 3 bar tattoo :0  :biggrin:  ill post pics when done
> *


Post up some pics, bro :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 4 2009, 04:17 AM~14976380
> *any of u bitches have a set of straight lace trus for sale that need restore
> *





:loco: WTF! If you expect people to help you out you definately need to learn communication skills  Thats not the way to ask for help by calling everyone Bitches! at least not in this "Forum" like someone else said RESPECT!! is where it all starts!!




:wave: Supp! EZ, Strays & the rest of you TRU=Playaz


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Sep 12 2009, 05:16 PM~15061719
> * :wave:  Supp! EZ, Strays & the rest of you TRU=Playaz
> *


Just kickin it bro.  I'll stop by next week. I'll call you before I head out.


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 13 2009, 01:46 AM~15062477
> *Just kickin it bro.   I'll stop by next week. I'll call you before I head out.
> *





You got it


----------



## sand1

> :loco: WTF! If you expect people to help you out you definately need to learn communication skills  Thats not the way to ask for help by calling everyone Bitches! at least not in this "Forum" like someone else said RESPECT!! is where it all starts!!
> :wave: Supp! EZ, Strays & the rest of you TRU=Playaz
> [/quote any other cry babys


----------



## gold rush

> :loco: WTF! If you expect people to help you out you definately need to learn communication skills  Thats not the way to ask for help by calling everyone Bitches! at least not in this "Forum" like someone else said RESPECT!! is where it all starts!!
> :wave: Supp! EZ, Strays & the rest of you TRU=Playaz
> [/quote any other cry babys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cry babys? :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Sep 12 2009, 09:08 PM~15063511
> *cry babys? :roflmao:
> *


Whats up Conrad :wave:


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 04:11 AM~15063531
> *Whats up Conrad  :wave:
> *





Nada! jus trippn how people act behind a keyboard "Internet Gangsters" :rant: :nono:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Sep 12 2009, 09:20 PM~15063593
> *Nada! jus trippn how people act behind a keyboard "Internet Gangsters" :rant:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## SAUL

i have a set of original 59/60 impala spinners all 4 in used condition for $140 o.b .o


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 AM~15065448
> *i have a set of original 59/60 impala spinners all 4 in used condition for $140 o.b .o
> *


 :0 pics


----------



## gold rush

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 02:54 PM~15065448
> *i have a set of original 59/60 impala spinners all 4 in used condition for $140 o.b .o
> *




what condition? how bout some pics?


----------



## SAUL

HERE THEY ARE







$140


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 10:33 AM~15066672
> *HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 13 2009, 01:30 PM~15067398
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 03:28 PM~15068136
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 02:28 PM~15068136
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15066672
> *HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140
> *


NICE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 07:54 AM~15065448
> *i have a set of original 59/60 impala spinners all 4 in used condition for $140 o.b .o
> *



Whats the difference when you compare an original to repops?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 13 2009, 06:07 PM~15069154
> *Whats the difference when you compare an original to repops?
> *


THEY LOOK THE SAME TO ME DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15066672
> *HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140
> *


O.B.O


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 13 2009, 07:07 PM~15069154
> *Whats the difference when you compare an original to repops?
> *


I believe the repops have the V-bar in silver where the original caps have gold V-bars over the flags. Other than that, they are almost identical.
Here is the link to Classic Industries site:
http://www.classicindustries.com/controlle...archCatalogId=5


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15066672
> *HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140
> *


$120


----------



## SUPREME69

HERES THE PICS, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I DID IT JUST A FEW HOURS AGO. DIDNT HAVE TIME ON FRIDAY.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15083357
> *HERES THE PICS, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I DID IT JUST A FEW HOURS AGO. DIDNT HAVE TIME ON FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: 
Came out looking good SUPREME69


----------



## SUPREME69

THANKS


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15083411
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> Came out looking good SUPREME69
> *



*X2*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15083357
> *HERES THE PICS, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I DID IT JUST A FEW HOURS AGO. DIDNT HAVE TIME ON FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 13 2009, 07:07 PM~15069154
> *Whats the difference when you compare an original to repops?
> *


THE PRICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2009, 10:20 PM~15083357
> *HERES THE PICS, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I DID IT JUST A FEW HOURS AGO. DIDNT HAVE TIME ON FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats going to be the only 3 bar that Saul or Sammy wont be able to get there hands on!! 

Nice job holmes..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 15 2009, 07:33 AM~15086334
> *Thats going to be the only 3 bar that Saul or Sammy wont be able to get there hands on!!
> 
> Nice job holmes..
> *


 :nono: :nono: .......
I have a knife! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2009, 12:30 PM~15088491
> *:nono:  :nono: .......
> I have a knife!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NEVER RULE OUT SAMMY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2009, 11:30 AM~15088491
> *:nono:  :nono: .......
> I have a knife!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




LMAO!!! HOPE YOU CAN RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN CUT IT OFF. CAUSE IM NOT JUST GONNA STAND THERE :biggrin: MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU A JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS DDT :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 15 2009, 08:37 PM~15094344
> *LMAO!!! HOPE YOU CAN RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN CUT IT OFF. CAUSE IM NOT JUST GONNA STAND THERE :biggrin: MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE YOU A JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS DDT  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 15 2009, 08:33 AM~15086334
> *Thats going to be the only 3 bar that Saul or Sammy wont be able to get there hands on!!
> 
> Nice job holmes..
> *


JUST RIGHT "CLICK" AND SAVE AND ITS ALL THERE'S


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

OH SHIT! That Tat is P I M P Preme.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

thanks guys' even if i sell my tru stash ill always have this


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 16 2009, 08:40 PM~15103677
> *thanks guys' even if i sell my tru stash ill always have this
> *


ok sell me the stash then :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15066672
> *HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140
> *


SOLD


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15103851
> *ok sell me the stash then :biggrin:
> *



HAHA....NO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15103851
> *ok sell me the stash then :biggrin:
> *


I'll buy the flesh! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

hoppin62 is getting a 14x7 china tattoo on his waist :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2009, 09:04 PM~15104680
> *hoppin62 is getting a 14x7 china tattoo on his waist :0
> *


With a Dayton ko


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 16 2009, 11:35 PM~15104954


Sammy. Call me regarding your chain steering wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Sep 18 2009, 10:21 AM~15119027-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 16 2009, 11:35 PM~15104954
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy. Call me regarding your chain steering wheel. :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> Sammy. Call me regarding your chain steering wheel. :biggrin:



[/quote]


Ahhhh SHIT!!! :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1355004075.html
these aint no tru rays.... :angry: :uh:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Nice catch Robbie....

TTT


----------



## robs68

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 23 2009, 05:16 PM~15166718
> *:biggrin:
> *


Iam..lolol


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1389467398.html


----------



## TRAVIESO87

anybody got pics of a box caprice on tru's?


----------



## servant of christ

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/1389333102.html


----------



## servant of christ

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1389005454.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 24 2009, 12:34 PM~15175081
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1389005454.html
> *


nice whitewalls..... :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

So does anyone have tru spokes for sell :dunno:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14660697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> props to g&c wire wheels did a good job
> *


How much did they charge you? 
They did a good job :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Im looking for Tru Ray center caps, if you have some your willing to sell send me a PM. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Sep 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15179978
> *Im looking for Tru Ray center caps, if you have some your willing to sell send me a PM. Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


wich ones you want???


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Im looking for Tru Ray center caps, if you have some your willing to sell send me a PM. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/pts/1393721768.html


----------



## Phat6Deuce

Still waiting patiently for a clean set of Tru Classics complete for sale. Saul?  ....or anyone? PM me please.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 29 2009, 10:42 PM~15225196
> *Still waiting patiently for a clean set of Tru Classics complete for sale.  Saul?    ....or anyone?  PM me please.
> *


keep waiting..... :0


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 30 2009, 03:36 AM~15226073
> *keep waiting..... :0
> *


i guess i have no choice! :uh:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 29 2009, 11:42 PM~15225196
> *Still waiting patiently for a clean set of Tru Classics complete for sale.  Saul?    ....or anyone?  PM me please.
> *



I putting a set up for sale this week with medallion caps...i just have to get them out of the attic.


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 30 2009, 08:46 AM~15227489
> *I putting a set up for sale this week with medallion caps...i just have to get them out of the attic.
> *


Hey Rat...Please PM me when you get out of the attic. Until then, i'll be patiently be waiting.


----------



## Newchevrolet

i want a set 6264656861 manny


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Newchevrolet_@Sep 30 2009, 03:11 PM~15230595
> *i want a set 6264656861 manny
> *


I've got your back bro.


----------



## Newchevrolet

I WANT TO BUY YOUR WHEELS PLEASE CALL ME MANNY 626 4656861


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1403611301.html
and some caps.....
http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1403101544.html
whoa....


----------



## robs68

mcleans
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1399603781.html


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 2 2009, 06:43 PM~15253092
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1403611301.html
> and some caps.....
> http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1403101544.html
> whoa....
> *



Damn.... you guys asked and homie found you a do it yourself kit. Nice finds Rob!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 3 2009, 02:33 PM~15258634
> *Damn.... you guys asked and homie found you a do it yourself kit. Nice finds Rob!
> *


AND YET I BET YOU NOONE WILL JUMP ON THESE....


----------



## robs68

tru classic caps with medallions and hubs $500 firm plus shipping.....


----------



## robs68

Ttt


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15170611


 :wave: 
PM Sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Oct 7 2009, 07:12 PM~15297338-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15170611
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> PM Sent
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## SAUL

i just got back from picking up a set of classics pics this weekend


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15317407
> *i just got back from picking up a set of classics pics this weekend
> *


this is one of them


----------



## SAUL

im looking for another cap just like the one on the picture above it doesnt say tru ray because its not a tru ray it just has the crossed flags hit me up if you have one or just the sticker thanks


----------



## 65ss

VERY NICE


----------



## SAUL

thanks Rudy


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Oct 7 2009, 06:12 PM~15297338-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15170611
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> PM Sent
> [/b]
Click to expand...

I haven't forgot about you EZ.. comming soon!


----------



## SAUL

> :wave:
> PM Sent


I haven't forgot about you EZ.. comming soon! 
[/quote]
what about me did you forget about me :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2009, 04:16 PM~15321056
> *what about me did you forget about me  :angry:
> *


:angry: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15319384
> *this is one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE 4 WITH A RED BACKROUND :biggrin:
(just the stickers)


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15321201
> *:angry:  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2009, 05:01 PM~15326568
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


I have you in my sights buddy!!


----------



## ez_rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62

:wave: Q-Vo Sammy!


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 11 2009, 05:19 PM~15326721
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
> 
> :wave: Q-Vo Sammy!
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15326647
> *I have you in my sights buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15326782
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Saul, did you find the Tru Spoke donut cap you were going to send me? LMK if you need me to resend you my address. :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> :wave:
> PM Sent


I haven't forgot about you EZ.. comming soon! 
[/quote]

Did you check to see if you had the issues of SCM? LMK


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 11 2009, 08:17 PM~15327368
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Right back at you bro.


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2009, 12:57 PM~15319398
> *im looking for another cap just like the one on the picture above it doesnt say tru ray because its not a tru ray it just has the crossed flags hit me up if you have one or just the sticker thanks
> *



Seen this one on E-bay .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/One-Only-Tr...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## @[email protected]

Seen these on Ebay also.....not a bad price..


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-Tru-Spoke...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15327620
> *:wave: Saul, did you find the Tru Spoke donut cap you were going to send me? LMK if you need me to resend you my address.  :cheesy:
> *


simon


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2009, 06:53 PM~14787200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm looking for a set of these center caps. If anyone has a set send me a pm.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 12 2009, 10:49 AM~15331245
> *I'm looking for a set of these center caps. If anyone has a set send me a pm.
> *


Hit up Saul


----------



## hoppin62

> I haven't forgot about you EZ.. comming soon!


Did you check to see if you had the issues of SCM? LMK 
[/quote]
Haven't checked yet forgot the info. ... Pm the info again please


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2009, 07:12 PM~15327299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ez_rider

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL


:wave: Que onda Saul.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 12 2009, 12:52 PM~15332791
> *FOR $ALE $550
> *


damn...i knew i shouldnt of went to vegas


----------



## robs68

anyone have a spare tru classic cap with medallion? they are willing to sell? lmk pm me...thanks


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 10 2009, 06:35 PM~15321367
> *I HAVE 4 WITH A RED BACKROUND :biggrin:
> (just the stickers)
> *


how much :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 12 2009, 12:58 PM~15332855
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, SAUL
> :wave: Que onda Saul.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## thapachuco

Craigslist Tru Classic

email me if youre interested

[email protected]


----------



## robs68

ROLLIN ON TRU CLASSICS


----------



## elnutty

> I got these 2 14x7 reversed for sale shinny chrome , nice drivers Best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have these plus a 3rd on that's beat will trade them for some new 175-70-14 tires


----------



## traffictowing

> I got these 2 14x7 reversed for sale shinny chrome , nice drivers Best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have these plus a 3rd on that's beat will trade them for some new 175-70-14 tires
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE 2 RIMS LET ME KNOW PLEASE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15335749
> *anyone have a spare tru classic cap with medallion? they are willing to sell? lmk pm me...thanks
> *


Yup....get at me


----------



## robs68

why are these still up?
$25 tru rays cross laced.....  
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1420494891.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15372504
> *why are these still up?
> $25 tru rays cross laced.....
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1420494891.html
> *


by the way your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

New additions to my Tru Ray collection. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

TRU RAYS :barf: :angry: :uh: J\P


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68+Oct 15 2009, 09:43 PM~15372504-->
> 
> 
> 
> why are these still up?
> $25 tru rays cross laced.....
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1420494891.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Oct 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15372542
> *by the way your welcome :biggrin:
> *



Thanks...I just bought them. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 16 2009, 07:08 AM~15376085
> *Thanks...I just bought them. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## elnutty

> I got these 2 14x7 reversed for sale shinny chrome , nice drivers Best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have these plus a 3rd will trade them for some new 175-70-14 tires
> 
> 
> 
> will trade for other 14 x 7 reversed wheels cragar's ,rockets ,supremes , tru=s
Click to expand...


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 16 2009, 09:08 AM~15376085
> *Thanks...I just bought them. :biggrin:
> *


My homie in Vegas called me and let me know the wheels are now sitting in his garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Oct 16 2009, 06:45 PM~15381594
> *will trade for other 14 x 7 reversed wheels cragar's ,rockets ,supremes , tru=s
> *



I got some spare Rockets...pm your e-mil address & contact info


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 16 2009, 06:58 PM~15382623
> *My homie in Vegas called me and let me know the wheels are now sitting in his garage.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 16 2009, 07:18 PM~15382804
> *I got some spare Rockets...pm your e-mil address & contact info
> *


:wave:


----------



## oldskool 67

This was my Homies car around 83/84. 79 Le Sabre, lifted all around, 5:20's, Tru Rays, titanium scrape plates and a Park Avenue front clip and interior. We had a lot of good times cruising Highland and Chicano Park in this ride. uffin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 16 2009, 08:08 AM~15376085
> *Thanks...I just bought them. :biggrin:
> *


no problem.....  not felling tru rays anymore :angry:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 05:01 PM~15389084
> *no problem.....  not felling tru rays anymore :angry:
> *


sell me any Tru Ray caps you got...


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 17 2009, 06:51 PM~15389338
> *sell me any Tru Ray caps you got...
> *


LONG GONE.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 06:01 PM~15389084
> *no problem.....  not felling tru rays anymore :angry:
> *


FELLING???? :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 18 2009, 05:31 PM~15393972
> *FELLING???? :0
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: What's up Ry? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 18 2009, 04:58 PM~15394102
> *:biggrin:  :wave: What's up Ry? :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY EZ HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?? HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 18 2009, 07:42 PM~15395512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEASE!! :0


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

$750.00
ALL N.O.S. W/CAPS


----------



## MR.59

:thumbsup: 
PRICE CHECK COMPLETED!


----------



## servant of christ

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1417453322.html


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406331
> *:thumbsup:
> PRICE CHECK COMPLETED!
> *


what bolt pattern?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 20 2009, 02:48 AM~15410308
> *what bolt pattern?
> *


i was told it was a ford,,,,
but after talking to the guy that i`m selling them for(he has no computer,,,,old skool guy) he`s not sure,,,,,so i will look into that to make sure WHAT THEY WILL FIT. SO STAY TUNED!
got a couple guys into these wheels, the wants them gone, so after a couple days, i`ll fleebay them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 AM~15411659
> *i was told it was a ford,,,,
> but after talking to the guy that i`m selling them for(he has no computer,,,,old skool guy)  he`s not sure,,,,,so i will look into that to make sure WHAT THEY WILL FIT.  SO STAY TUNED!
> got a couple guys into these wheels, the wants them gone, so after a couple days, i`ll fleebay them
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2009, 08:03 PM~15406331
> *:thumbsup:
> PRICE CHECK COMPLETED!
> *


anybody into these spokes?
i`m helping a buddy sell them, but these are starting to grow on me,,,,
(maybe i`ll get them if these don`t sell.)


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 18 2009, 09:42 PM~15395512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## DOEPS64

THIS WOULD LOOK NICE ON 67 IMPALA


----------



## TruespokeInc

Hey Saul, those wheels look phenomenal. Dave at Truespoke


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 21 2009, 05:34 PM~15426149
> *Hey Saul, those wheels look phenomenal. Dave at Truespoke
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Oct 21 2009, 04:34 PM~15426149
> * Hey Saul, those wheels look phenomenal. Dave at Truespoke *


 thanks Dave nice to have you in here welcom to Layitlow


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I'm putting a set of Tru Classic medallion caps up for sale...Caps are clean & complete with clips. I'll have the pics up tomorrow--$300 plus shipping.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15405031
> *$750.00
> ALL N.O.S. W/CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NOBODY?????????


----------



## SAUL

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/1417116093.html :0


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Oct 16 2009, 05:45 PM~15381594
> *will trade for other 14 x 7 reversed wheels cragar's ,rockets ,supremes , tru=s
> *


still got them !! would really like to trade for some 175 70 14s


----------



## chevydaddy619

Just dropping in to catch up on the forum & u???


----------



## SAUL

FOR $ALE $500 O.B.O 14X7 TRU CLASSICS 5 ON 5 NO SPACERS WHEELS COME WITH 3 CAPS ONLY


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2009, 04:23 PM~15448571
> *FOR $ALE $500 O.B.O 14X7 TRU CLASSICS 5 ON 5 NO SPACERS WHEELS COME WITH 3 CAPS ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have an OG TRU RAY cap with sticker that woul go with this nice set of Rims. :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i will be listing a set of clean TRU RAY OCTAGON CAPS with crossed flag medallions and a set of 59 spinners brand new


----------



## oldsoul

i got these,cant find the fuckin wheels,so im selling em'.taking offers


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Oct 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15458006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got these,cant find the fuckin wheels,so im selling em'.taking offers
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

Hopefully this works.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-LOWRID...161810004r15519


----------



## Phat6Deuce

Anyone willing to trade a clean set of complete Classics for some 20" torq thrust with tires? Just throwing it out there just in case anyone is interested.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505407


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Oct 23 2009, 09:01 AM~15445036
> *still got them !! would really like to trade for some 175 70 14s
> *


PM sent


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 25 2009, 09:35 AM~15460574
> *Anyone willing to trade a clean set of complete Classics for some 20" torq thrust with tires?  Just throwing it out there just in case anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505407
> *


SSSAAAUUULLLLL..... here's your trade!!!!


----------



## SAUL

hell yeah i hit him up already


----------



## Phat6Deuce

Sup Saul....you have PM :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15438924
> *NOBODY?????????
> *


Bolt pattern?


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2009, 07:12 PM~15327299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 25 2009, 03:20 PM~15462204
> *saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 25 2009, 04:20 PM~15462204
> * saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk *


 :0 you talk with too much balls are u mad because i offered u 40 on that steering wheel everyone on here knows ur good at runnin ur mouth thats ur feedback youngster i have nothing to worry about


----------



## sand1

mad at 40 dollars play stupid bitch youngster huh come get some of this youngster u ******


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 25 2009, 04:20 PM~15462204
> *saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

ur too far pay my gas money and i will go see u :biggrin: ur just mad cause nobody wants the shit u put up for sale and u start writting stupid shit to get attention go ahead keep on doing it goodluck on selling your parts


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 25 2009, 04:20 PM~15462204
> *saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk but i want to be your bitch please come to ARIZONA id love to see u
> *


 hno: Sand1 is turning gay :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2009, 05:41 PM~15463115
> *hno: Sand1 is turning gay :0
> *


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

HAHA DAMN SAMMY THATS FUNNY....SAND1 KEEP YOU BS TO YOURSELF. NO ONE HERE WANTS TO HEAR YOUR E-BANGING.


----------



## streetsupraz

Anybody have one of these medallion for sale.


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15463011
> *ur too far pay my gas money and i will go see u  :biggrin: ur just mad cause nobody wants the shit u put up for sale and u start writting stupid shit to get attention go ahead keep on doing it goodluck on selling your parts
> *


yah im mad cuz no 1 wants my wheel keep playin stupid punk bitch its all good bro get your army to kick my ass like u said or im sorry u said robs68 right get others to back your battles huh what a real man or a g you call your self keep sending me your pms and playin games punk ass ****** u have nothing better to do right u penny pinching buster


----------



## robs68

robs68 who?  :dunno:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Oct 25 2009, 08:23 PM~15464083
> *Anybody have one of these medallion for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Im looking for the caps alone......... Anyone??


----------



## sand1

yah rob your the hitman!! :guns:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15464380
> *yah im mad cuz no 1 wants my wheel keep playin stupid punk bitch its all good bro get your army to kick my ass like u said or im sorry u said robs68 right get others to back your battles huh what a real man or a g you call your self keep sending me your pms and playin games punk ass ****** u have nothing better to do right u penny pinching buster
> *



TAKE YOUR VIOLIN SOME WHERE ELSE.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I will be in Phx friday afternoon and will be a stand in for Saul and get my ass kicked


----------



## SAUL

he writes all this nonsense like a child i think he is asking for attention cause he cant get it any other way


----------



## sand1

nice comeback acting like a child yah i keep pm u asking u about a 60dollar wheel that u cant aford then u tell me u MIGHT want it huh next time keep your sob stories to yourself and if u want to buy something make sure u have your ducks in line before u decide to start playing games if times are that tough i proably would of give it to u free of charge but u give me some smart ass comments for no reason go to hell and save your pennys i dont need em chump


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 26 2009, 12:59 PM~15469950
> *nice comeback acting like a child yah i keep pm u asking u about a 60dollar wheel that u cant  aford then u tell me u MIGHT want it huh next time keep your sob stories to yourself and if u want to buy something make sure u have your ducks in line before u decide to start playing games if times are that tough i proably would of give it to u free of charge but u give me some smart ass comments for no reason go to hell and save your pennys i dont need em chump
> *


Hell, I'll take it then....LMAO :biggrin: 

I've learned my lessons here & this stuff is really dumb...Lets kill this or take it off line & get back to topic.....

TTT for Tru's


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 26 2009, 11:59 AM~15469950
> * nice comeback acting like a child yah i keep pm u asking u about a 60dollar wheel that u cant aford then u tell me u MIGHT want it huh next time keep your sob stories to yourself and if u want to buy something make sure u have your ducks in line before u decide to start playing games if times are that tough i proably would of give it to u free of charge but u give me some smart ass comments for no reason go to hell and save your pennys i dont need em chump *


 hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sean_2009

wats up saul its me sean just wanted to no if the TRU=CLASSICS are still for sale still


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 26 2009, 12:12 PM~15470050
> *Hell, I'll take it then....LMAO :biggrin:
> 
> I've learned my lessons here & this stuff is really dumb...Lets kill this or take it off line & get back to topic.....
> 
> TTT for Tru's
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 26 2009, 12:56 PM~15470502
> * wats up saul its me sean just wanted to no if the TRU=CLASSICS are still for sale still *


 simon sean hit me u got my number


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2009, 04:23 PM~15448571
> *FOR $ALE $500 O.B.O 14X7 TRU CLASSICS 5 ON 5 NO SPACERS WHEELS COME WITH 3 CAPS ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are spacer hard to find?


----------



## SAUL

the spacers can be found on ebay they sell them there when i get home i will look for them and post the link


----------



## sean_2009

i got a new phone send me ur #


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 26 2009, 03:55 PM~15472334
> *i got a new phone send me ur #
> *


pm sent


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 25 2009, 11:02 PM~15465979
> *I will be in Phx friday afternoon and will be a stand in for Saul and get my ass kicked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

Hey Saul, did you ever find that Tru-Ray medallion we talked about?


----------



## SAUL

nope never did


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15473438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who wants them??...come and get them..


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Oct 24 2009, 10:39 PM~15458006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got these,cant find the fuckin wheels,so im selling em'.taking offers
> *


sold..... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by sand1+Oct 25 2009, 04:20 PM~15462204-->
> 
> 
> 
> saul im callin u out your a punk bitch u know what im speaking on punk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Oct 25 2009, 05:44 PM~15462722
> *:0  you talk with too much balls are u mad because i offered u 40 on that steering wheel everyone on here knows ur good at runnin ur mouth thats ur feedback youngster i have nothing to worry about
> *


CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG,GROUP HUG


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 28 2009, 06:21 PM~15491725
> *
> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG,GROUP HUG
> 
> 
> *


You didn't say no **** :0 





































:cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 28 2009, 11:08 AM~15492651
> *You didn't say no ****  :0
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 29 2009, 09:18 AM~15500914
> *:0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15487673
> *sold..... :biggrin:
> *



You need 2 more.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

59,60 IMPALA SPINNERS SUPER CLEAN NEW THESE ARE READY TO BE MOUNTED ON YOUR TRU RAYS,TRU CLASSICS OR MCLEANS THEY ARE SCREWED INTO THE CAPS ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SNAP THEM IN YOUR WHEELS ASKING $320 WITH SHIPPING O.B.O


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 08:25 PM~15509578
> *59,60 IMPALA SPINNERS SUPER CLEAN NEW THESE ARE READY TO BE MOUNTED ON YOUR TRU RAYS,TRU CLASSICS OR MCLEANS THEY ARE SCREWED INTO THE CAPS ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SNAP THEM IN YOUR WHEELS ASKING $320 WITH SHIPPING O.B.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Eryk

Hella nice Saul!


----------



## SAUL

THANKS I JUST THREW THAT PRICE UP THERE MAKE AN OFFER GUYS


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15509827
> * THANKS I JUST THREW THAT PRICE UP THERE MAKE AN OFFER GUYS
> *


Dang..these are nice. Wish i had some Trus...GL, Saul


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 09:13 PM~15510180
> *4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SAUL WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY THEM :tears:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15510678
> *NICE SAUL WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY THEM :tears:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 09:13 PM~15510180
> *4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 07:27 PM~15509607
> *Hella nice Saul!
> *


:wave: hit me u when you get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Oct 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15510180-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Oct 30 2009, 04:54 AM~15512251
> *:wave:  hit me u when you get a chance  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: What's up fellas


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 09:51 PM~15509910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiiiccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 08:13 PM~15510180
> *4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: ........
Put those on your glasshouse! ... :loco:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 30 2009, 10:45 AM~15514459
> *:twak:  :buttkick: ........
> Put those on your glasshouse! ...    :loco:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 30 2009, 11:45 AM~15514459
> *:twak:  :buttkick: ........
> Put those on your glasshouse! ...    :loco:
> *


Not with that spinner though


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 30 2009, 02:52 PM~15516178
> *Not with that spinner though
> *


WHY NOT THAT WOULD LOOK NICE AS FUCK JUST CAUSE THEY BELONG TO A 59 SEEN THEM ON GLASSHOUSE BEFORE THEY LOOK CLEAN THAT'S DIFFERENT THAT'S WHY I LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOOK NEVER THE SAME LOOK :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 CENT'S


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 30 2009, 05:38 PM~15516916
> *WHY NOT THAT WOULD LOOK  NICE AS FUCK JUST CAUSE THEY BELONG TO A 59 SEEN THEM ON GLASSHOUSE BEFORE THEY LOOK CLEAN THAT'S  DIFFERENT THAT'S WHY I LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOOK NEVER THE SAME LOOK  :thumbsup: JUST MY 2 CENT'S
> *


Tru enough different folks different strokes.....Either way will look badass :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2009, 09:13 PM~15510180
> *4 TRU CLASSICS WITH 59/60 IMPALA SPINNERS $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE THEM ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

pm sent


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:25 PM~15519570
> *pm sent
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 droptop cut

Saul u still got dem tru's pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 69 droptop cut_@Oct 31 2009, 01:34 PM~15523131
> *Saul u still got dem tru's pm sent
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL




----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 05:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S IT IM GOING TO HAVE 2 ROB A BANK :guns: THEN HEAD TO SFV BUY THE WHEELS AND THEN I WILL BE HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 05:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!always deals when no spending money


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 04:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :loco: :rant: 
Put them on your glasshouse!


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15473438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT...still up for grabs!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 05:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM...I CANT BELIVE THESE ARE STILL UP FOR GRABS....THESE WHEELS ARE GROWING ON ME...I MIGHT HAVE TO PICK THESE UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i still cant believe i have them nobody wants a nice set with a new set of spinners for 650 damn thats crazy o well if they dont sell then my glasshouse will enjoy them


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 10:32 PM~15526190
> *i still cant believe i have them nobody wants a nice set with a new set of spinners for 650 damn thats crazy o well if they dont sell then my glasshouse will enjoy them
> *


nice....lols..when your ready....just sell me the glasshouse along with the rims at once :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...=item4a9be9c67e
up on ebay already


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 1 2009, 02:35 PM~15529313
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...=item4a9be9c67e
> up on ebay already
> *


yup i thought id give everyone on here a chance 1st nobody came thru so they went up lets see if the japs (hurry up an buy) lol :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2009, 12:32 AM~15526190
> *i still cant believe i have them nobody wants a nice set with a new set of spinners for 650 damn thats crazy o well if they dont sell then my glasshouse will enjoy them
> *


Dam homie !!! I would love to have those, but with the holidays around the corner I cant do it  ..........


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2009, 04:04 PM~15529784
> *yup i thought id give everyone on here a chance 1st nobody came thru so they went up lets see if the japs (hurry up an buy) lol :biggrin:
> *


well...you know how lil is.... alot of this :rant: so i hope they sell...and yeah the japs are good to buy things...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Nov 1 2009, 03:04 PM~15529784-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup i thought id give everyone on here a chance 1st nobody came thru so they went up lets see if the *japs* (hurry up an buy) lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Nov 1 2009, 06:08 PM~15531153
> *well...you know how lil is.... alot of this :rant: so i hope they sell...and yeah the japs are good to buy things...
> *


Yeah, they guard their belongings well too ! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15531473
> *Yeah, they guard their belongings well too !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats not the 'roofing hammer' i saw...wtf!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 1 2009, 09:10 PM~15533045
> *Thats not the 'roofing hammer' i saw...wtf!! :biggrin:
> *


The "roofing hammer" is my safe keeper!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15405031
> *$750.00
> ALL N.O.S. W/CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW PRICE!
HE NEEDS THEM OUT!
$500.00 CASH!
NO SHIPPING


----------



## WrazedWrong

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15538325
> *NEW PRICE!
> HE NEEDS THEM OUT!
> $500.00 CASH!
> NO SHIPPING
> *


Whats the bolt pattern?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 1 2009, 07:46 PM~15531473
> *Yeah, they guard their belongings well too !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU HARBOR!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2009, 04:38 PM~15540952
> *TRU HARBOR!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 69 droptop cut

Saul traté de llamarte so hit me up


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 05:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"SOLD" TO 64JOE


----------



## oldsoul

found 2 more,but there stickers


----------



## 64joe

THANKS SAUL,I CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY 62


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

AM I ALOUD TO BE DOWN ,,,YET??
















AND PICKIN THESE UP TOMORROW~


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 3 2009, 07:16 PM~15552961
> *AM I ALOUD TO BE DOWN ,,,YET??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND PICKIN THESE UP TOMORROW~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO..you need the proper caps!! :biggrin: 

Nice scores...BALLER!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I KNOW WHERES THE CAPS DID YA SEND THEM YET? I SENT MY FOODSTAMP COLLECTION LAST MONTH~! :biggrin:


----------



## 64joe

how much for the tru classic caps


----------



## SAUL




----------



## servant of christ

SAUL YOU GOIN TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY,YOU TAKING THE LTD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 5 2009, 06:47 AM~15568527
> *SAUL YOU GOIN TO TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY,YOU TAKING THE LTD
> *


LTD+SAUL= PIMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 5 2009, 10:21 AM~15570960
> *LTD+SAUL= PIMP!!! :biggrin:
> *


PIMPETTE :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

TTT :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 5 2009, 02:13 PM~15572750
> *PIMPETTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

So whos the one that scored the Tru Ray rims with the dome caps for $175??? Identify yourself!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 6 2009, 12:54 PM~15583595
> *So whos the one that scored the Tru Ray rims with the dome caps for $175??? Identify yourself!!!
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 6 2009, 11:54 AM~15583595
> *So whos the one that scored the Tru Ray rims with the dome caps for $175??? Identify yourself!!!
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 6 2009, 01:49 PM~15584061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15585519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That shit looks like a whiteboy trying to crip walk....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 7 2009, 06:10 AM~15590290
> *That shit looks like a whiteboy trying to crip walk....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

I have a set of 4 clean original TRU=RAY caps with crossed flag medallions for sale im asking $475 for them or best offer


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15595058
> *I have a set of 4 clean original TRU=RAY caps with crossed flag medallions for sale im asking $475 for them or best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 7 2009, 07:10 AM~15590290
> *That shit looks like a whiteboy trying to crip walk....
> *


SAMMY TRAVOLTA


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15595112
> *SAMMY TRAVOLTA
> *


 hno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2009, 10:47 PM~15595058
> *I have a set of 4 clean original TRU=RAY caps with crossed flag medallions for sale im asking $475 for them or best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Expect my call homie!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15595058
> *I have a set of 4 clean original TRU=RAY caps with crossed flag medallions for sale im asking $475 for them or best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$450 shipped o.b.o


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 03:23 PM~15599554
> *$450 shipped o.b.o
> *


CALL ME, OR ANSWER YOUR PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 8 2009, 10:33 PM~15603608
> *CALL ME, OR ANSWER YOUR PHONE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15603673
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 AM~15607464
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608023
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PsykoHitman

Posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1458944671.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Nov 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15613611
> *Posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1458944671.html
> *


these are nice to bad christmas is around the corner


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2009, 09:03 PM~15614692
> *these are nice to bad christmas is around the corner
> *


BUY YOURSELF A GIFT!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav

can anybody tell me







if these are tru's?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 10 2009, 02:58 PM~15623035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anybody tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if these are tru's?
> *


crossed lace mcleans


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 10 2009, 02:58 PM~15623035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anybody tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if these are tru's?
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2009, 05:41 PM~15625943
> *crossed lace mcleans
> *


Mister know it all! :0


----------



## robs68

one of my favorite cars...at the san diego super show this past sunday....


----------



## robs68

i couldent belive i was in this car....lols :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 11 2009, 04:30 AM~15626660
> *Mister know it all!  :0
> *


Like you didn't see it


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Very kool pics Rob!!.......


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 10 2009, 09:14 AM~15619149
> *BUY YOURSELF A GIFT!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Did you ship those out?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:43 AM~15632424
> *Did you ship those out?
> *


WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM HIM, I PMD HIM FOR YOU


----------



## BIG MARC

Thank you my good man!You really changed my whole outlook and perspective.


----------



## blvddav

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 10 2009, 06:41 PM~15625943
> *crossed lace mcleans
> *


thanks...i've had them for some time..they are in really good shape


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 11 2009, 10:24 AM~15632848
> *thanks...i've had them for some time..they are in really good shape
> *


YES THEY ARE!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:50 AM~15632514
> *Thank you my good man!You really changed my whole outlook and perspective.
> *


ALWAYS NICE TO HAVE OPTIONS MY BOY!!


----------



## blvddav

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 10 2009, 07:28 PM~15626640
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


they are for sale...just not sure what to ask for them


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15633562
> *they are for sale...just not sure what to ask for them
> *


let me know are u in upland


----------



## blvddav

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15634301
> *let me know  are u in upland
> *











yes,in upland..pm sent


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Nov 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15613611
> *Posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1458944671.html
> *


Who bought these???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

ttt


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15473438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



got 3 caps still for sale..who needs them??

DEAL PENDING


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15637221
> *got 3 caps still for sale..who needs them??
> 
> DEAL PENDING
> *


 :biggrin: sure is..... :0


----------



## SUPREME69

ROB68 YOU AS UGLY AS NOR CAL FAT WHITES :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 PM~15638847
> *ROB68 YOU AS UGLY AS NOR CAL FAT WHITES  :biggrin:
> *


and?why you checking me out for...? i know your from up north somewhere by san fransico maybe?


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: jp


----------



## hoppin62

funny shit!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15638942
> *and?why you checking me out for...? i know your from up north somewhere by san fransico maybe?
> *



FAR FROM FRISCO BUDDY IM IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 09:08 PM~15639265
> *FAR FROM FRISCO BUDDY IM IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY
> *


same thing


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 11 2009, 08:08 PM~15639270
> *same thing
> *



OK THEN SKINNY WHITES AND FAT ARE THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15639366
> *OK THEN SKINNY WHITES AND FAT ARE THE SAME THING :biggrin:
> *


HA :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15639366
> *OK THEN SKINNY WHITES AND FAT ARE THE SAME THING :biggrin:
> *


they are both tires arent they?


----------



## G-house74

SOME WHEELS I CAME UP ON


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 31 2009, 05:43 PM~15524571
> *damn!!!!always deals when no spending money
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :yessad:


----------



## hoppin62

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/True-Spokes...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15657878
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/True-Spokes...sQ5fAccessories
> *


fuck that....those wheels need to be redone.... :angry:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 11 2009, 04:13 PM~15636051
> *Who bought these???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15635862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes,in upland..pm sent
> *


  NICE WHEELS


----------



## robs68

ttt :0


----------



## ernski

where can i get new 5.20's or 5.60's at. im in the inland empire


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ernski_@Nov 14 2009, 09:59 AM~15663453
> *where can i get new 5.20's or 5.60's at. im in the inland empire
> *


Newbie


----------



## Firefly

:roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ernski_@Nov 14 2009, 10:59 AM~15663453
> *where can i get new 5.20's or 5.60's at. im in the inland empire
> *


You cant...they dont make them anymore & somedude by the name of Rob [email protected] hoards them all...You ever seen the episode of Sienfield with the 'Soup Nazi'???...That how he is...everybody lined up outside wanting tires & hes yelling "No [email protected] TIRE FOR YOU-MOVE ON"....goodluck in your quest :biggrin:

Coker repops 5:20s...make sure you rock the skinny & dont do the fat whites or Rob will haunt you...

One Luv--Fam.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 08:29 PM~15686016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
How much??? pm me


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 16 2009, 09:34 PM~15686091
> *:0
> How much???  pm me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 16 2009, 09:43 PM~15686229
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Wow stuff is moving around up in here. Been away for a bit and all kinds a shit goes down.... oh well, back top my cave.


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1472319693.html
mcleans?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 31 2009, 04:12 PM~15524359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 20 2009, 01:42 AM~15717718
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1472319693.html
> mcleans?
> *


Yep, Mcleans


----------



## robs68

omfg.....tru rays with dome caps....$200 :0 :0 
http://jackson.craigslist.org/art/1475047506.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 PM~15731402
> *omfg.....tru rays with dome caps....$200 :0  :0
> http://jackson.craigslist.org/art/1475047506.html
> *


I hope you don't beat us to them... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 PM~15731402
> *omfg.....tru rays with dome caps....$200 :0  :0
> http://jackson.craigslist.org/art/1475047506.html
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 PM~15731402
> *omfg.....tru rays with dome caps....$200 :0  :0
> http://jackson.craigslist.org/art/1475047506.html
> *



You say i'm a fool.... :uh:  :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Looking good holmes!!..........TTT


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15740984
> *Looking good holmes!!..........TTT
> *


Thanks


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15735084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn... they look nice holmes! Im glad that worked out well for you. Now lets see them on your ride


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 23 2009, 01:13 PM~15755998
> *Damn... they look nice holmes! Im glad that worked out well for you.  Now lets see them on your ride
> *



they look better on tool boxes :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2009, 10:03 PM~15762786
> *they look better on tool boxes  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Oct 25 2009, 07:23 PM~15464083
> *Anybody have one of these medallion for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :dunno: :wave: :happysad:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2009, 11:03 PM~15762786
> *they look better on tool boxes  :biggrin:
> *


I still have that one Supreme! It will not be sold ... EVER :biggrin: I use it for the spare tire in the trunk still just like I told you I would.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 25 2009, 07:55 AM~15776673
> *I still have that one Supreme! It will not be sold ... EVER :biggrin:  I use it for the spare tire in the trunk still just like I told you I would.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Anyone have a set of Tru Ray dome caps?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 26 2009, 11:38 AM~15789649
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!
> *


X2


----------



## ez_rider

* :wave: Happy Thanksgiving to one and all :wave: *


----------



## ez_rider

This is my newest find......just a little tease :biggrin: 










This is one of four 14X6 reverse, spinners not included. I will take pics of the whole family and post them up later.


----------



## SAUL

NICE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 02:03 PM~15813789
> *This is my newest find......just a little tease :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of four 14X6 reverse, spinners not included. I will take pics of the whole family and post them up later.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Nov 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15814412-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 04:07 PM~15813820
> *NICE
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 06:39 PM~15814794
> *Thanks!
> *


How much???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 04:03 PM~15813789
> *This is my newest find......just a little tease :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of four 14X6 reverse, spinners not included. I will take pics of the whole family and post them up later.
> *


Those suck and sooo do you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Someday i'll find some clean ones too...lmao

Nice Ez..nice..


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Nov 29 2009, 06:51 PM~15814874
> *How much???
> *


Sorry but these are not for sale. I will be putting up a set of 14X7 straight lace Rays soon. They belong to my homie but he is not quite sure if he wants to sell them yet. I'll let you all know.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 02:03 PM~15813789
> *This is my newest find......just a little tease :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of four 14X6 reverse, spinners not included. I will take pics of the whole family and post them up later.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 29 2009, 07:14 PM~15815032
> *Those suck and sooo do you!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Someday i'll find some clean ones too...lmao
> 
> Nice Ez..nice..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15815049
> *Sorry but these are not for sale. I will be putting up a set of 14X7 straight lace Rays soon. They belong to my homie but he is not quite sure if he wants to sell them yet. I'll let you all know.
> *


let me know thats exactly what im looking for


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2009, 03:03 PM~15813789
> *This is my newest find......just a little tease :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of four 14X6 reverse, spinners not included. I will take pics of the whole family and post them up later.
> *


OK HOMIE U TOLD EVERYBODY NO SO FAR BUT U MUST AGREE THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY OLD SCHOOL SEDAN DEVILLE , AND IF U LET ME GET THEM I WILL PM U A PICTURE OF THEM ON MY CADDIE OR 68 CHEVY EVERYDAY SO U CAN SEE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Nov 26 2009, 10:56 AM~15789794
> *Anyone have a set of Tru Ray dome caps?
> *


----------



## Anaheim74

From another topic


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 29 2009, 07:48 PM~15815949
> *From another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ride use to be from groupe cc my lil bro was post to buy that a while back


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 13 2009, 12:08 AM~15652752
> *SOME WHEELS I CAME UP ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these wheels are 4 sale local only im in chino ca $250 15x7 4 lug will look nice on a bomb or with some small 15 inch tires


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Nov 29 2009, 07:58 PM~15815433
> *OK HOMIE U TOLD EVERYBODY NO SO FAR BUT U MUST AGREE THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY OLD SCHOOL SEDAN DEVILLE , AND IF U LET ME GET THEM I WILL PM U A PICTURE OF THEM ON MY CADDIE OR 68 CHEVY EVERYDAY SO U CAN SEE THEM  :biggrin:
> *


Yes they would.....but not for sale :biggrin: . I really came up on these and they are real clean.


----------



## Eryk

I'm about to put these on ebay.


----------



## SAUL

nice


----------



## 510sixone

just got these today :biggrin: 
















they will be going on this pretty soon


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 29 2009, 11:14 PM~15818799
> *I'm about to put these on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID YOU EVER GET THE PM I SENT YOU ABOUT THESE?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 29 2009, 10:51 PM~15818470
> *these wheels are 4 sale local only im in chino ca $250 15x7 4 lug will look nice on a bomb or with some small 15 inch tires
> *


how much for the caps...?or just the hubs and caps?


----------



## ez_rider

All right fellas, here is the complete set:


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 30 2009, 12:17 AM~15819587
> *just got these today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be going on this pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :h5:


----------



## robs68

nice wheels.....too bad they are 6s :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
> *


Q-Vo Sammy :wave:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15823072
> *All right fellas, here is the complete set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP EZ :wave:,NICE RIMS ,G/L ON THE SALE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 30 2009, 12:44 PM~15823218
> *Q-Vo Sammy :wave:
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 30 2009, 03:37 PM~15823626
> *WHATS UP EZ :wave:,NICE RIMS ,G/L ON THE SALE
> *


Thanks bro...these are keepers and not for sale.


----------



## Corndaddy

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 11:23 PM~15818879
> *nice
> *


SAUL!!


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 30 2009, 01:17 AM~15819587
> *just got these today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be going on this pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your 67 will look bad ass either way supremes or classics


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Corndaddy_@Nov 30 2009, 04:55 PM~15824905
> *SAUL!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

Nice wheels ez hard to come by 14x6 these are rare


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15818799
> *I'm about to put these on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much are you looking to get for these?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2009, 07:29 PM~15825910
> *Nice wheels ez hard to come by 14x6 these are rare
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## servant of christ

*SAUL WAS THIS YOUR MONTE*


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Nov 30 2009, 05:14 PM~15825726
> *your 67 will look bad ass  either way supremes or classics
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15828224
> *SAUL WAS THIS YOUR MONTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah mine was a 73 that one there is a 75


----------



## servant of christ

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1486947678.html


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15828224
> *SAUL WAS THIS YOUR MONTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey david that is Ray's car from Ohana CC


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 30 2009, 11:38 PM~15829874
> *Hey david that is Ray's car from Ohana CC
> *


OH OK


----------



## hernjous

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 29 2009, 09:18 PM~15817133
> *that ride use to be from groupe cc my lil bro was post to buy that a while back
> *


It's still within the club


----------



## pauls 1967

FOR SALE TRU CLASSICS GOTS CAPS FOR THEM $1,500 ALL RE CHROMED


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 2 2009, 10:01 PM~15853373
> *FOR SALE TRU CLASSICS GOTS CAPS FOR THEM $1,500 ALL RE CHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There nice...but not Classics or Rays...Them McCleans esp the cap!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15854189
> *There nice...but not Classics or Rays...Them McCleans esp the cap!!
> *



Tru that. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 2 2009, 09:46 PM~15854189
> *There nice...but not Classics or Rays...Them McCleans esp the cap!!
> *


thats a tru ray wheel with a mclean cap a mclean cap could fit tru rays


----------



## foey

how do you tell it's a real tru spoke/classic/ray? I found some guy trying to sell some but they really look odd. Somewhat like McLeans but with a Tru Spoke chip in the middle of the cap.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 12:17 AM~15855356
> *thats a tru ray wheel with a mclean cap a mclean cap could fit tru rays
> *



Dude...everyone that is telling you there McCleans its for a reason....We all have Rays & them are not Rays....Look at the dish of the hub...There McCleans straight up...Send a pic here http://www.rallyamerica.com att Gary McClean so he can verify his own wheel!!  :biggrin: 

All in favor for McCleans say 'I'...


----------



## foey

"There was Tru-Spokes..then Came Tru-Clasics and came Tru-Rays. Tru-Rays being my favorites.....MCleans were a Tru-Ray want-a-be rim....I think the caps were even interchangeable. "

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6321

is this true (scroll down some).


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 2 2009, 09:01 PM~15853373
> *FOR SALE TRU CLASSICS GOTS CAPS FOR THEM $1,500 ALL RE CHROMED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MCCLEAN.....NOT EVEN WORTH NO WHERE NEAR $1500 :uh: I SAY "I" :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Yep, those are MCleans. Look at the hub, Tru Rays have this hub:


----------



## ez_rider

Paul,
there are noticeable differences between the three types of wheels. Look at each hub and how they differs from the other.

Here is a pic of a Tru Classic:










Here is a pic of a Tru Ray:










Here is a pic of a McLean:










Just my two bits.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 3 2009, 06:37 AM~15856428
> *Yep, those are MCleans. Look at the hub, Tru Rays have this hub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there even such thing as a 13x7 tru? I don't want to get dooped, and for a while I though the only way to tell was the back mounting area, it's larger than the McLean I posted.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 3 2009, 09:34 AM~15857123
> *is there even such thing as a 13x7 tru? I don't want to get dooped, and for a while I though the only way to tell was the back mounting area, it's larger than the McLean I posted.
> *


I believe Tru Spoke did make 13's but only in 4 lug patterns for the small cars: Vegas, Pintos and Corvair's. But please, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 3 2009, 09:48 AM~15857220
> *I believe Tru Spoke did make 13's but only in 4 lug patterns for the small cars: Vegas, Pintos and Corvair's. But please, correct me if I am wrong.
> *


if it's true, DAMN!! what style McLean is this? I can't seem to find this one you have. Do these come in 13x7? Need 5x4.75.


----------



## chingon36

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 30 2009, 02:26 PM~15823072
> *All right fellas, here is the complete set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 3 2009, 09:56 AM~15857270
> *if it's true, DAMN!! what style McLean is this? I can't seem to find this one you have. Do these come in 13x7? Need 5x4.75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am not sure if they built 13's or not. You can contact Jimmy McLean at http://www.rallyamerica.com and he can tell you. His dad Gary is the original owner of McLean wheels. Here is a link to this style of wheel they still reproduce http://www.rallyamerica.com/C-52series.html but they start at 14X5 to 20X5.5


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by chingon36_@Dec 3 2009, 10:12 AM~15857398
> *NICE
> *


Thanks


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 2 2009, 11:42 PM~15855539
> *how do you tell it's a real tru spoke/classic/ray? I found some guy trying to sell some but they really look odd. Somewhat like McLeans but with a Tru Spoke chip in the middle of the cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those would have been made Mid to late 90's I believe they were called tru cruisers. Worth the same as about any other bolt on of that style, based on condition.


----------



## pauls 1967

thanks for all the info guy's they are not my wheels they are my homies but would he be able to get 900$ for them?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 3 2009, 12:31 PM~15859595
> *thanks for all the info guy's they are not my wheels they are my homies but would he be able to get 900$ for them?
> *


nope......unless he suckers some one....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 3 2009, 04:38 PM~15861436
> *nope......unless he suckers some one....
> *


Thats not true......He would if they were on a car!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 3 2009, 03:36 PM~15862053
> *Thats not true......He would if they were on a car!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967

what kind of wheels are these?


----------



## SAUL

MCLEANS


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 3 2009, 09:36 PM~15865590
> *MCLEANS
> *


damn ok this is robert paul told me that you guys were saying they wher mcleans well im selling them what you guys think ofthem


----------



## Firefly

Well, they're nice MCleans. But as they are MCleans, they're not worth much.


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 4 2009, 06:46 AM~15868383
> *Well, they're nice MCleans. But as they are MCleans, they're not worth much.
> *


im asking $750


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 4 2009, 10:59 AM~15870284
> *im asking $750
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 4 2009, 11:59 AM~15870284
> *im asking $750
> *



Damn, thats 'slashing prices' like Wal Mart right there!!


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 30 2009, 03:17 AM~15819587
> *just got these today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be going on this pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE !!! Looks just like mine....I got my 67 back in 87...Still have it ,but needs some work..Its been sitting covered for almost 10 yrs....Someday when I get the $$$ I will bring her back to life....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 4 2009, 08:00 PM~15875667
> *Damn, thats 'slashing prices' like Wal Mart right there!!
> *


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 4 2009, 08:00 PM~15875667
> *Damn, thats 'slashing prices' like Wal Mart right there!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 3 2009, 08:34 AM~15857123
> *is there even such thing as a 13x7 tru? I don't want to get dooped, and for a while I though the only way to tell was the back mounting area, it's larger than the McLean I posted.
> *


YES HERE THEY ARE FOR SALE NOT MINE,

http://boise.craigslist.org/pts/1488376493.html


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 4 2009, 08:00 PM~15875667
> *Damn, thats 'slashing prices' like Wal Mart right there!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 5 2009, 07:37 PM~15879938
> *YES HERE THEY ARE FOR SALE NOT MINE,
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/pts/1488376493.html
> *


That's a MClean too, most likely.


----------



## TruespokeInc

I would like your opinion on a couple of questions. If we introduce a new wheel in 2010, which would you prefer, a new Tru=ray or a new Tru=classic? We probably won't be able to bring out both styles at once and one must come before the other. We have built a few sets of new Tru=rays for customers already. This is a 2009 Tru=ray with stainless steel spokes and nipples that we built for a 1965 Impala show car, in size 13 X 7. Sadly, we don't have original caps and we run the repros that are not as nice as we would like. We do take them and polish them out and plate: copper/nickel/chrome to make them as nice as possible. Do you think this 2009 Tru=ray would satisfy the Tru=ray fanatic or would you insist on an even more authentic wheel? The Tru=classic will be very close but may be made in one-piece for added strength and precision. Thanks for your opinions. Dave


----------



## robs68

will you offer cross laced tru rays as well?or just straight laced?and what caps do you think of repoping?wreaths or cross flags?


----------



## TruespokeInc

We can do a classic cross lace, a radial lace and a pattern that resembles the 50 spoke Tru=spoke as well. 










A classic cross lace is shown below with the plain cap









The cap we would like to go into production with is shown below









With this cap, we will have GM licensing. We are working on that so that there is no problem as in the past that former owners had. Do you prefer a silver or white background with this particular cap?
Dave


----------



## robs68

that cap right there is nice...dome caps with medalions not stickers....keep the silver backround


----------



## TruespokeInc

Thanks, that is kind of the direction we are leaning. We are concerned with how the stock caps attach with the small bump or "grain of rice" on the side. We were thinking of making a stronger mounting system that was also adjustable if your caps ever got loose, you could tighten them up. The cap would look the same as the original but would mount in a safer and stronger fashion. Would that bother those who want originality? We could easily build the original style bump on the side of the cap but we think an improvement would be a better idea. What do you think?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 06:17 PM~15890872
> *I would like your opinion on a couple of questions. If we introduce a new wheel in 2010, which would you prefer, a new Tru=ray or a new Tru=classic? We probably won't be able to bring out both styles at once and one must come before the other. We have built a few sets of new Tru=rays for customers already. This is a 2009 Tru=ray with stainless steel spokes and nipples that we built for a 1965 Impala show car, in size 13 X 7. Sadly, we don't have original caps and we run the repros that are not as nice as we would like. We do take them and polish them out and plate: copper/nickel/chrome to make them as nice as possible. Do you think this 2009 Tru=ray would satisfy the Tru=ray fanatic or would you insist on an even more authentic wheel? The Tru=classic will be very close but may be made in one-piece for added strength and precision. Thanks for your opinions. Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are straight laced wheels but they seem to have a Tru Classic like hub, not the bell shaped Tru Ray style. Is this just a prototype or will the hubs be just like this?


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, Dat Dirty Rat
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 6 2009, 07:08 PM~15892021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 5 2009, 11:37 AM~15879938
> *YES HERE THEY ARE FOR SALE NOT MINE,
> 
> http://boise.craigslist.org/pts/1488376493.html
> *


those are either McLeans or the ones I recently posted, Tru Crusers, need them for a 5x4.75/5x120 lug.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 6 2009, 06:08 PM~15892021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by TruespokeInc_@Dec 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15891279
> *Thanks, that is kind of the direction we are leaning. We are concerned with how the stock caps attach with the small bump or "grain of rice" on the side. We were thinking of making a stronger mounting system that was also adjustable if your caps ever got loose, you could tighten them up. The cap would look the same as the original but would mount in a safer and stronger fashion. Would that bother those who want originality? We could easily build the original style bump on the side of the cap but we think an improvement would be a better idea. What do you think?
> *


Prices?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Another set of Tru Classics will be posted up shortly...stay tuned!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15903629
> *Another set of Tru Classics will be posted up shortly...stay tuned!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15903629
> *Another set of Tru Classics will be posted up shortly...stay tuned!
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 3 2009, 10:36 PM~15865590
> *MCLEANS
> *


THE HUB AND THE BOLT PATTERN GIVE IT AWAY
HEY SAUL, DIDN`T SEE YOU AT POMONA?
DIDN`T YOU GO?
I HAVE THAT SPOT NOW, AND IT`S HARD TO GET OUT.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2009, 04:56 PM~15903629
> *Another set of Tru Classics will be posted up shortly...stay tuned!
> *



are the sets you are postin up for sale or TRADE or are you just showin off :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 6 2009, 06:08 PM~15892021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


top right rim looks curbed!!!! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15905277
> *THE HUB AND THE BOLT PATTERN GIVE IT AWAY
> HEY SAUL, DIDN`T SEE YOU AT POMONA?
> DIDN`T YOU GO?
> I HAVE THAT SPOT NOW, AND IT`S HARD TO GET OUT.
> *


yeah i was out there at 5am :biggrin: someone beat me to a white donut steering wheel  i seen two tru rays 15x8 reversed with flag medallions dude wanted 150 for the set i dint buy them but i got his number i called him after the swapmeet he said he still had them nobody bought them :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 6 2009, 06:03 AM~15886735
> *That's a MClean too, most likely.
> *


NO THEY ARE TRU SPOKES HE SEND ME MORE PICTURES BUT I DELETED THE :angry:


----------



## servant of christ

HEY SAUL DID YOU CHECK OUT THE THE THING I PM YOU


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2009, 06:56 PM~15903629
> *Another set of Tru Classics will be posted up shortly...stay tuned!
> *



here they are....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW...  Those are great. Are two of the caps domed? G/L with the sale.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF THESE ARE FOR SALE.... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 03:44 PM~15914996
> *:h5:
> *


big ry how are you doing....i called you a week or two ago....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15915185
> *big ry how are you doing....i called you a week or two ago....
> *


IM GOOD MAN, WHEN DID YOU CALL??


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> *


 :wave: What's happening Ry? Hope all is well bro.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15915233
> *:wave: What's happening Ry? Hope all is well bro.
> *


NOT MUCH EZ, HOW ARE YOU BROTHER???


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:02 PM~15915204
> *IM GOOD MAN, WHEN DID YOU CALL??
> *


called november 20th at 504pm


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 8 2009, 05:43 PM~15916449
> *called november 20th at 504pm
> *


WAS IT ABOUT THE SIDE TRIM??


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15916545
> *WAS IT ABOUT THE SIDE TRIM??
> *


yes....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15916553
> *yes....
> *


SORRY MAN, YES I DID GET THAT  THANKS BY THE WAY


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15916570
> *SORRY MAN, YES I DID GET THAT   THANKS BY THE WAY
> *


koo....


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are bad ass! right there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

For all the questions/pms i got regarding the caps...All the caps are matching classic caps, all the medallions have there posts (a couple are missing the clips tho..) & no the chrome isnt peelin or flaking...What you are seeing is left over tape i didnt get all the way off from securing the caps while i had them boxed up in the closet...This is a very nice set!!

Both sets wont disappoint...My name maybe Dirty but my shit aint 

Big Ups to my Tru Fam!!

3rd set to come...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 9 2009, 03:36 AM~15922336
> *For all the questions/pms i got regarding the caps...All the caps are matching classic caps, all the medallions have there posts (a couple are missing the clips tho..) & no the chrome isnt peelin or flaking...What you are seeing is left over tape i didnt get all the way off from securing the caps while i had them boxed up in the closet...This is a very nice set!!
> 
> Both sets wont disappoint...My name maybe Dirty but my shit aint
> 
> Big Ups to my Tru Fam!!
> 
> 3rd set to come...
> *


 Damn homie you got a stash dont you!!!!


----------



## ez_rider

Posting them here before they go on ebay. Set of 4, 14X7 rev. Some minor curb rash but not much. Great looking wheels. Will look even better with a just a little more cleaning. I used my power washer to remove the dust on them. No caps for them but they do sell new aftermaket caps. PM me if you are interested





































EZ
562-201-1374


----------



## antwonee63

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## ez_rider

Got some new spinner caps today to accent the *Crossed Laced Rays* :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15929308
> *Got some new spinner caps today to accent the Rays :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2009, 07:14 PM~15929496
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Big Ry :wave:


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15929308
> *Got some new spinner caps today to accent the Rays :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Ez--GAWD DAYUUM SHOWOFF!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15929308
> *Got some new spinner caps today to accent the Rays :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT FOR SALE</span> :nono: . The straight laced set is up for sale.[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Dec 6 2009, 06:08 PM~15892021-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15914517
> *here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lemme get these wheels doggy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15942444
> *lemme get these wheels doggy!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 STEPPIN AWAY FROM Z'S ROLO????ITS GONNA SNOW OVER HERE IF YOU DO :cheesy: :biggrin: ......BUT THEN AGAIN, A LIL 'STRANGE' NEVER HURTS ANYBODY


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 10 2009, 08:07 PM~15943073
> *:0  :0  :0    STEPPIN AWAY FROM Z'S ROLO????ITS GONNA SNOW OVER HERE IF YOU DO :cheesy:  :biggrin:  ......BUT THEN AGAIN,  A LIL 'STRANGE' NEVER HURTS ANYBODY
> *



hahah not steppin away I will always be a OG Zenith man but I like to switch it up every now and then :biggrin: :biggrin: And Tru Classics look good with the 59/60 spinners on a 60 Rag  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15929308
> *Got some new spinner caps today to accent the Crossed Laced Rays :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15943477
> *hahah not steppin away I will always be a OG Zenith man but I like to switch it up every now and then :biggrin:  :biggrin: And Tru Classics look good with the 59/60 spinners on a 60 Rag   :biggrin:
> *



Yes they do.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15943491
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

EZ CAN YOU SHOOT ME A PRICE ON THOSE.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 10 2009, 11:12 PM~15944019
> *EZ CAN YOU SHOOT ME A PRICE ON THOSE.
> *


PM sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 10 2009, 10:53 PM~15944509
> *PM sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 10 2009, 09:35 PM~15943477
> *hahah not steppin away I will always be a OG Zenith man but I like to switch it up every now and then :biggrin:  :biggrin: And Tru Classics look good with the 59/60 spinners on a 60 Rag   :biggrin:
> *


TRU THAT TRU THAT :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Dec 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15944968
> *TRU THAT TRU THAT :cheesy:
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 10 2009, 07:51 AM~15935414
> *NOT FOR SALE</span> :nono: . The straight laced set is up for sale.*  :biggrin:
> [/b]


SOOOO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS YOUR NOT SELLEN THEM :biggrin: LOL WHATS UP EZ THEY LOOK NICE HOMIE,WITH THE BIG SPINNERS
:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

*Sale Pending*


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 12 2009, 07:48 AM~15958127
> *Sale Pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/1504581442.html


----------



## robs68

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1503841700.html


----------



## robs68

HERES THIS DUDE AGIAN :uh: 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1506452976.html


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 12 2009, 02:37 PM~15960881
> *HERES THIS DUDE AGIAN :uh:
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1506452976.html
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

AY IM JUST PUTTIN THESE OUT THERE IF ANYONES INTERESTED~
LITTLE LITTLE RUST BUT STILL ROLLABLE BUT ID RATHER RECHROME THEM FIRST
CANT AFFORD THE CLASSIC CAPS THIS YEAR SO I HAVE TO WAIT~
BUT JUST PUTTIN THESE OUT THERE~
OFFERS WELCOME~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















I WAS PLANNING ON PUTTING THESE PRINCESSES ON THEM~


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15964145
> *AY IM JUST PUTTIN THESE OUT THERE IF ANYONES INTERESTED~
> LITTLE LITTLE RUST BUT STILL ROLLABLE BUT ID RATHER RECHROME THEM FIRST
> CANT AFFORD THE CLASSIC CAPS THIS YEAR SO I HAVE TO WAIT~
> BUT JUST PUTTIN THESE OUT THERE~
> OFFERS WELCOME~ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS PLANNING ON PUTTING THESE PRINCESSES ON THEM~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm price bro!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:19 PM~15964220
> *pm price bro!
> *


BEST OFFERS BRAW~~~ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

nice wheels are u selling the tires too


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

KINDA DONT WANT TO I DEVIRGINIZED THEM TOO~!!
BUT WHO KNOWS ANYTHING GOES IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT~!?
BUT WILL ONLY SELL WITH THE CLASSICS NOT ALONE~!
I ALSO HAVE SOME VOGUES FOR THE CLASSICS~


----------



## robs68

WTB:SET OF TRU CLASSIC HUBS WITH 5X5 BOLT PATTERN


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2009, 04:31 AM~15975050
> *WTB:SET OF TRU CLASSIC HUBS WITH 5X5 BOLT PATTERN
> *



PM sent.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 14 2009, 04:31 AM~15975050
> *WTB:SET OF TRU CLASSIC HUBS WITH 5X5 BOLT PATTERN
> *



Hubs,,,Mmmm,,,I think i know who has some...How many you need??? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 14 2009, 07:48 AM~15975508
> *PM sent.
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0

looking for a clean set of Classics with 59/60 spinners pm me with price and pics :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 17 2009, 08:50 AM~16007677
> *looking for a clean set of Classics with 59/60 spinners pm me with price and pics  :biggrin:
> *



You can purchase new caps at Classic Industries. They are $309. plus tax and shipping. Right now they have a 15% discount for the holidays. You are looking at a little over $300 delivered.
http://classicindustries.com/controller.cf...archCatalogId=5


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 17 2009, 07:53 AM~16007981
> *You can purchase new caps at Classic Industries. They are $309. plus tax and shipping. Right now they have a 15% discount for the holidays. You are looking at a little over $300 delivered.
> 
> [/b*


*

thanks for the info bro! I still need to find a set of wheels.. Any leads? Looking for a clean set.*


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## ez_rider

*Still Available*

Set of 4 14X7 Tru Ray straight lace rims. Some curb rash but in great daily driver condition. PM me if interested.


----------



## robs68

TTT......


----------



## robs68




----------



## R0L0

also have some aircraft stuff I would be willing to trade for a nice set of classics. pm me if anyone is interested.


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, danny_boy_65
> *



PM Sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

whats up ez?? :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 19 2009, 08:31 PM~16032735
> *whats up ez?? :wave:
> *


 :wave: Nothing much...what's up with you Ry? I'm just getting ready for XMas. Gonna clean out the garage and get rid of my wheel collection. Want to pick up a project car for my cross laces. :biggrin: Hope all is well and Happy Holidays to you and rest of the Tru Family.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 19 2009, 09:44 PM~16034202
> *:wave: Nothing much...what's up with you Ry? I'm just getting ready for XMas. Gonna clean out the garage and get rid of my wheel collection. Want to pick up a project car for my cross laces. :biggrin:  Hope all is well and Happy Holidays to you and rest of the Tru Family.
> *


NOT MUCH HERE EITHER BROTHER, JUST THE CHRISTMAS PREP!! :biggrin: I WANT TO SEE THE PROJECT CAR!! I GOT A IMMACULATE SET OF CROSS LACE MCLEANS WITH BRAND NEW WW'S


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 19 2009, 08:44 PM~16034202
> *:wave: Nothing much...what's up with you Ry? I'm just getting ready for XMas. Gonna clean out the garage and get rid of my wheel collection. Want to pick up a project car for my cross laces. :biggrin:  Hope all is well and Happy Holidays to you and rest of the Tru Family.
> *



right on ez


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Dec 20 2009, 12:24 PM~16037576-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MUCH HERE EITHER BROTHER, JUST THE CHRISTMAS PREP!! :biggrin:  I WANT TO SEE THE PROJECT CAR!! I GOT A IMMACULATE SET OF CROSS LACE MCLEANS WITH BRAND NEW WW'S [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Dec 20 2009, 07:18 PM~16040223
> *right on ez   *


Thanks...I have my eye on a project 1950 Chevy 4-door Fleetline. We'll see what happens.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 20 2009, 05:35 PM~16040385
> *Thanks...I have my eye on a project 1950 Chevy 4-door Fleetline. We'll see what happens.
> *


     :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1516856381.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 20 2009, 06:42 PM~16040460
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1516856381.html
> *


WHERE'S SAUL???? :0


----------



## SAUL

On his way to get them :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2009, 08:55 PM~16042126
> *On his way to get them :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2009, 08:55 PM~16042126
> *On his way to get them :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin: like someone once said.ssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 20 2009, 05:42 PM~16040460
> *
> [/b*


*

I emailed this guy yesterday and still haven't heard back from him yet :angry:*


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 21 2009, 02:06 AM~16044308
> *I emailed this guy yesterday and still haven't heard back from him yet  :angry:
> *


He may not be home right now...I spoke with Rob last week and he told me he may be here in Cali this week for the Holidays. He may not have access to a computer. If I talk to him, I'll let him know you are looking for him.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 06:08 AM~16045075
> *He may not be home right now...I spoke with Rob last week and he told me he may be here in Cali this week for the Holidays. He may not have access to a computer. If I talk to him, I'll let him know you are looking for him.
> *


Yes, spoke with him yesterday.. he will be down here this weekend. 
What's up EZ! :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 21 2009, 11:37 AM~16046482
> *Yes, spoke with him yesterday.. he will be down here this weekend.
> What's up EZ!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Just taking a quick break from work. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 09:47 AM~16046599
> *:wave: Just taking a quick break from work. Hope all is well with you.
> *


All good!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 21 2009, 06:08 AM~16045075
> *He may not be home right now...I spoke with Rob last week and he told me he may be here in Cali this week for the Holidays. He may not have access to a computer. If I talk to him, I'll let him know you are looking for him.
> *


thanks bro... The wheels are in modesto and I live in Modesto and would like to pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop

SOLD :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Im bored...















Wassup Tru Crew!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 03:38 PM~16059631
> *Im bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Tru Crew!
> *


 :wave: Q-Vo Rick


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 01:38 PM~16059631
> *Im bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Tru Crew!
> *


nice!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 PM~16059631
> *Im bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Tru Crew!
> *


hey nice Rays :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 02:38 PM~16059631
> *Im bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Tru Crew!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 22 2009, 01:38 PM~16059631
> *Im bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Tru Crew!
> *



i have yet to see your ride up close, but from the pics i know i could never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats 2 of us...that ride RULES me!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

even in pics Ricks car beats lookin at anything else ALL day


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:happysad: thanx fellas! I need to get my boman 8 trck installed but Ive been too lazy.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

This [email protected] dousche bag....it sux newb now get lost!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by fuxororg_@Dec 24 2009, 11:33 AM~16077912


WTF....get this garbage off this thread. :angry:


----------



## SAUL

Merry Christmas to all my brothers on here


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 24 2009, 06:08 PM~16081971
> *Merry Christmas to all my brothers on here
> *


HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND BLESSED NEW YEAR!!


----------



## 65ss

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL ON HERE


----------



## Firefly

Merry Christmas to the Tru-Family!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 25 2009, 02:47 AM~16085462
> *Merry Christmas to the Tru-Family!
> *


x2
heading to disneyland :biggrin: weeee......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 25 2009, 06:52 AM~16085820
> *x2
> heading to disneyland  :biggrin: weeee......
> *


PICS ROB!!! WANNA SEE YOU WITH THE MOUSE EARS ON THE MATTERHORN!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

One Luv to my Tru Fam


----------



## ez_rider

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

Lols.....just got off pirates of the carabian....sweet...and my daughter feel asleep :uh:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 26 2009, 07:49 PM~16096387
> *Lols.....just got off pirates of the carabian....sweet...and my daughter feel asleep :uh:
> *


Good to see you and you little girl are having a great time. Enjoy and cherish these moments.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

3rd page???? nah forget that shit... BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## hernjous




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 27 2009, 09:00 AM~16100226
> *Good to see you and you little girl are having a great time.  Enjoy and cherish these moments.
> *


THEY GROW UP WAY TOO FAST MAN, HAVE FUN WITH THEM NOW AND ENJOY THEM!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

JUST WANT TO WISH EVERYONE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## hoppin62

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!


----------



## PsykoHitman

Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Jan 2 2010, 05:11 PM~16164023
> *Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 26 2009, 04:50 PM~16095580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 68


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

2 14x7 rev Tru Classics--these are what i consider as cores but one could be used as a spare & has a medallion cap wich has a small dent on the edge--chrome is bright but both rims also have some rash--other rim is dull/flaking & needs to be restored--$250 for both shipped in US


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by PsykoHitman_@Jan 2 2010, 07:11 PM~16164023
> *Just posted these on Craigslist: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1534625365.html
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1545318699.html


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2010, 07:59 PM~16249568
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1545318699.html
> *


Arent these mccleans :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Jan 10 2010, 08:08 PM~16249694
> *Arent these mccleans :scrutinize:
> *


:yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2010, 07:42 PM~16185163
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Love the avatar! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jan 10 2010, 08:59 PM~16249568-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1545318699.html
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-19jaquez84_@Jan 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16249694
> *Arent these mccleans :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: still some nice wheels to roll though


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 10 2010, 10:56 PM~16250427
> *Love the avatar!  :thumbsup:
> *



I was inspired by your avatar and figured I'd roll just like you. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 11 2010, 06:21 AM~16252915
> *I was inspired by your avatar and figured I'd roll just like you. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hernjous_@Dec 30 2009, 04:26 PM~16135670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these `69`s!


----------



## 84Homies

Just paid $96.00 (including shipping) for 8 caps like this. They are a 6.25 opening. Hope I got a good deal. Now just need some wheels.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16259641
> *Just paid $96.00 (including shipping) for 8 caps like this. They are a 6.25 opening. Hope I got a good deal. Now just need some wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 11 2010, 09:25 PM~16259641
> *Just paid $96.00 (including shipping) for 8 caps like this. They are a 6.25 opening. Hope I got a good deal. Now just need some wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry. It was $96.00 for 4. Looking for 13 X 7 McLeans or just resell.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Heres a link...scroll down

http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html

You can get them for $40-50...you profit margin is already in the 'red zone'..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 13 2010, 08:08 AM~16276255
> *Heres a link...scroll down
> 
> http://www.rallyamerica.com/old_school_acc/index.html
> 
> You can get them for $40-50...you profit margin is already in the 'red zone'..
> *


 :0


----------



## oldsoul




----------



## oldsoul

got these two today,and i think i know where two more are :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## oldsoul

almost there


----------



## SAUL

Nice


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 15 2010, 05:50 PM~16303475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1533481978.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 17 2010, 07:32 PM~16319192
> *http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/1533481978.html
> *


2 Rays and 2 McLeans...Odd combo. :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16321987
> *2 Rays and 2 McLeans...Odd combo. :biggrin:
> *


good eye had to do a re-look! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies

Anyone seen any 13 X 7 McLeans lately?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Wheres Bigsmooth at?? Hope all is well with him..I havent heard from him in a minute...Get at me dawg--let me know your ok holmes!!
PLEASE..


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 19 2010, 01:10 PM~16339817
> *Anyone seen any 13 X 7 McLeans lately?
> *


 :biggrin: I just got a set of those :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 02:51 PM~16377131
> *:biggrin: I just got a set of those :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen...those are the rules. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 22 2010, 02:43 PM~16377592
> *Pics or it didn't happen...those are the rules. :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 01:51 PM~16377131
> *:biggrin: I just got a set of those :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 63SAL951

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 63SAL951_@Jan 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16389960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK IVE SEEN THOSE CROSS LACES BEFORE....THE ONES THAT ARE ALWAYS ON CRAIGSLIST ALL BEAT TO SHIT :biggrin: BUT :dunno:


----------



## 63SAL951

CRAIGSLIST OK :uh:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 63SAL951_@Jan 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16389960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice wheels


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I want some domed crosslace...anyone got any??


----------



## lunatic

DAMN the new truspokes are expensive.. But they sell caps and stuff too
http://www.truespoke.net/index3.html


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 23 2010, 11:22 AM~16384776
> *:0  :0
> *


Are those 13's or 14's?


----------



## robs68

DOSE ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 5X5 HUBS...TRU CLASSICS THEY WANNA TRADE? I HAVE A SET OF 5 4 3/4s....I NEED THEM FOR THIS...


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 25 2010, 09:48 PM~16410597
> *DOSE ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 5X5 HUBS...TRU CLASSICS THEY WANNA TRADE? I HAVE A SET OF 5 4 3/4s....I NEED THEM FOR THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey rob lets take that boat fishin


----------



## robs68

:cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 25 2010, 09:48 PM~16410597
> *DOSE ANYONE HAVE A SET OF 5X5 HUBS...TRU CLASSICS THEY WANNA TRADE? I HAVE A SET OF 5 4 3/4s....I NEED THEM FOR THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Rivi...call me on those hubs.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 26 2010, 07:03 AM~16414418
> *Nice Rivi...call me on those hubs.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, hoppin62
> *


Q-Vo Sammy :wave: I'm gonna PM you in a minute. Got a quick question. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 26 2010, 02:03 PM~16418510
> *Q-Vo Sammy  :wave: I'm gonna PM you in a minute. Got a quick question. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

iT DONT GET MUCH BETTER THAN THIS COMBO...Whos gonna snatch them????

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1572598343.html


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 27 2010, 03:51 AM~16426473
> *iT DONT GET MUCH BETTER THAN THIS COMBO...Whos gonna snatch them????
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1572598343.html
> *


Did any of you save pic's? They're already gone.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 27 2010, 06:49 PM~16433247
> *Did any of you save pic's? They're already gone.
> *


they were just tru classics with tru ray caps...with gold plated medallions and og 5.60s with 85 percent tread....i didnt know tires had a wear gauge on them that let you know how much percentage of tread you have left


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

That was quick...who got them??


I've got another set of Tru Classic cap medallions coming up for sale--stay tuned!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 27 2010, 05:53 PM~16433308
> *they were just tru classics with tru ray caps...with gold plated medallions and og 5.60s with 85 percent tread....i didnt know tires had a wear gauge on them that let you know how much percentage of tread you have left
> *


Thanks


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 27 2010, 09:27 PM~16433749
> *That was quick...who got them??
> I've got another set of Tru Classic cap medallions coming up for sale--stay tuned!
> *


Let know. I am interested in the medallions.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16433308
> *they were just tru classics with tru ray caps...with gold plated medallions and og 5.60s with 85 percent tread....i didnt know tires had a wear gauge on them that let you know how much percentage of tread you have left
> *


Unbeknown to most, those were surgically modified with the new tread-o-meter chip found in the 2010 Smart Car :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2010, 08:13 AM~16450323
> *Unbeknown to most, those were surgically modified with the new tread-o-meter chip found in the 2010 Smart Car :biggrin:
> *


gonna et your package on saturday  ill call you


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2010, 10:17 AM~16450358
> *gonna et your package on saturday  ill call you
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Dope.......


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2010, 02:13 PM~16453368
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2010, 02:13 PM~16453368
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love those wheels


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2010, 03:13 PM~16453368
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2010, 03:13 PM~16453368
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:17 PM~16457436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


will work for trus :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


saul those are really nice


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


dreams can come true.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 11:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


if these belong to you...you would have caps on all those tru rays


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 09:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


ME! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 AM~16460716
> *ME!  :biggrin:
> *


lols.....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 12:32 PM~16460716
> *ME!  :biggrin:
> *


Them are Trus--Not DAYTONS  :uh: :biggrin: 

lols


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 30 2010, 11:31 AM~16461037
> *Them are Trus--Not DAYTONS   :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> lols
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Yea sammy put a dayton knock off on ur avitar no more trus for u :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

SAMMY DONT TELL ME YOU SOLD THAT SET OF TRUS :angry: :angry:


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 29 2010, 09:17 PM~16457436-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 29 2010, 09:21 PM~16457467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who these belong to :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 30 2010, 12:51 PM~16461435
> *SAMMY DONT TELL ME YOU SOLD THAT SET OF TRUS :angry:  :angry:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM~16461748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice.....


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2010, 02:05 PM~16461200
> *Yea sammy put a dayton knock off on ur avitar no more trus for u  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, Saul telling ya your Tru card been revoked!! :0 :biggrin: 
YOU GET FROM HERe--Go to the Dayton topic...lmao


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 30 2010, 02:09 PM~16461860
> *Damn, Saul telling ya your Tru card been revoked!! :0  :biggrin:
> YOU GET FROM HERe--Go to the Dayton topic...lmao
> *


 :angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 02:50 PM~16461748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You gone some more redone!?!? Or are those the ones I have now?


----------



## oldsoul

SUP HOMIES


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 30 2010, 04:10 PM~16462462
> *You gone some more redone!?!?  Or are those the ones I have now?
> *


another set, just in boxes! Lol!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 30 2010, 07:00 PM~16462821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 04:45 PM~16462050
> *:angry:  :angry: :twak:
> *


Cmon daawg-Ya know i'm a Numbskull--wink wink!!

I run daytons on my winter [email protected] them shitz!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 30 2010, 05:00 PM~16462821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> *



HMMMM TRADE YOU 5 TRUS FOR 5 CLASSICS?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2010, 11:11 PM~16464591
> *HMMMM TRADE YOU 5 TRUS FOR 5 CLASSICS?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jan 30 2010, 10:12 PM~16465116-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 30 2010, 11:04 PM~16465570
> *:0
> *



i already got a set of trus i want a set of classics.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 31 2010, 09:30 PM~16472095
> *i already got a set of trus i want a set of classics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 1 2010, 08:53 AM~16475967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP EZ?? I GOT SOME PICS TO SEND YA!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 1 2010, 05:39 PM~16479686
> *WHATS UP EZ?? I GOT SOME PICS TO SEND YA!!
> *


I'll PM you my email address. Thanks.


----------



## oldskool 67

56 Nomad from "PREMIER" at the Grand National Roadster Show. I thought of the "TRU" family as soon as I saw this car on Friday.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 2 2010, 01:25 AM~16485751
> *56 Nomad from "PREMIER" at the Grand National Roadster Show. I thought of the "TRU" family as soon as I saw this car on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: That is one clean Nomad...my favorite year in wagons :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

14x7 4 sale 350 + the ride need restoring


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Feb 3 2010, 09:13 AM~16498476
> *14x7  4 sale 350 + the ride need restoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 3 2010, 12:27 PM~16499612
> *:0
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

TTT


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pts/1585547672.html


----------



## SAUL

http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=16271.0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## 65ss

found at pomona








:biggrin:


----------



## thepartsman

ones a 14x6 the other is a 14x7 $80 each


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2010, 10:11 PM~16516560
> *http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=16271.0  :biggrin:
> *


the lips on these wheels look all curbed up. sparks must have been fly`n everytime the old owner pulled up to a house! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 30 2010, 04:50 PM~16461748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When were these for sale Damn can't believe I missed out


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16543154
> *When were these for sale Damn can't believe I missed out
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## hoppin62

They look like 14's :cheesy: 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/1589736140.html


----------



## 65ss

a gift from saul , i owe you homie 










thanks


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16556345
> *a gift from saul , i owe you homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: :angry:   

Saul =


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2010, 12:45 AM~16556811
> *:0  :0  :angry: :angry:
> 
> Saul =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2010, 01:45 AM~16556811
> *:0  :0  :angry: :angry:
> 
> Saul =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch! :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

will be getting more soon :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16560334
> *will be getting more soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know Jaime when they come in! (your S.L.C. homie) :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 01:21 PM~16560334
> *will be getting more soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me know.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16560334
> *will be getting more soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16560334
> *will be getting more soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 9 2010, 12:45 AM~16556811
> *:0  :0  :angry: :angry:
> 
> Saul =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ninja: :x:


----------



## SAUL

tru classics :wow: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1594138058.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 9 2010, 10:12 PM~16568792
> *tru classics  :wow: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1594138058.html
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

looking bad ass Saul


----------



## SAUL

Gracias jaime


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16569531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## God's Son2

what do you all think about these?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 10:33 PM~16576794
> *what do you all think about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I told you man, great deal.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16576794
> *what do you all think about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Appliance wheels.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16576794
> *what do you all think about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16577693
> *Nice Appliance wheels.
> *


what are appliance wheels, or how do you know their appliance wheels?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 PM~16569531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> i never got to see it when mel had it :( did it come with everything he had on it?*


----------



## SAUL

Everything chain steering wheel.sony rabbit ears.blinds.organ speaker covers.8 track.color bar.record player.beer rap shifters.tru classics curb feelers .eq. the car has it all i might be selling it


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 PM~16577751
> *what are appliance wheels, or how do you know their appliance wheels?
> *


Appliance wheels are a brand. They have a different hub and spokes are trued into a ring that is welded onto the dish. Those may have Tru=Spoke spinners but they are not. Back track this topic and you will find pics of Tru's and Appliances and you will notice the difference.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 09:08 AM~16581744
> *Appliance wheels are a brand. They have a different hub and spokes are trued into a ring that is welded onto the dish. Those may have Tru=Spoke spinners but they are not. Back track this topic and you will find pics of Tru's and Appliances and you will notice the difference.
> *


Yep. Actually, they could still be made by Truspoke. The company did make some ring-laced fine wires with Truspoke stamp. Like the ones Todd just got. But they're still not the real thing.


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2010, 02:33 AM~16569521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2010, 08:14 AM~16581284
> *Everything  chain steering wheel.sony rabbit ears.blinds.organ speaker covers.8 track.color bar.record player.beer rap shifters.tru classics curb feelers .eq. the car has it all i might be selling it
> *


I have a few of those beer handles for the shifters


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 9 2009, 11:01 AM~15924164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!*


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 12:48 PM~16594178
> *SOLD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 11:08 AM~16581744
> *Appliance wheels are a brand. They have a different hub and spokes are trued into a ring that is welded onto the dish. Those may have Tru=Spoke spinners but they are not. Back track this topic and you will find pics of Tru's and Appliances and you will notice the difference.
> *


he sent me a front pic of the wheel and it is a tru spoke pattern, now that he knows he is upping the price from 200 to 750 :uh:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 12 2010, 06:33 PM~16596317
> *he sent me a front pic of the wheel and it is a tru spoke pattern, now that he knows he is upping the price from 200 to 750 :uh:
> *


True the spoke pattern is similar but not the same thing. Here are pics of the the wheels he has and the original TruSpoke wheel.

Borrowed this pic from another topic......








Here are my TruSpoke:








Though the parent company was the same, the wheels are different. See the difference in the hubs? He may want to reconsider the price. Ask Sammy or Saul or Todd what the going rate is on Appliance wheels as they deal with them. Good luck.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 08:56 PM~16597044
> *True the spoke pattern is similar but not the same thing. Here are pics of the the wheels he has and the original TruSpoke wheel.
> 
> Borrowed this pic from another topic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my TruSpoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the parent company was the same, the wheels are different. See the difference in the hubs?  He may want to reconsider the price. Ask Sammy or Saul or Todd  what the going rate is on Appliance wheels as they deal with them. Good luck.
> *


here is a pic of the wheel: so you say this wheel is an Appliance?


----------



## God's Son2

look at these hubs at the bottom of the page from the truespoke website


http://www.truespoke.net/1985ApplicationGuide.pdf


----------



## God's Son2

i think its a truewire made by cragar. heres the evidence


check out page six, exact same wheel, spokes hub, everything


http://www.truespoke.net/1988.5PriceList.pdf


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 12 2010, 08:16 PM~16597193
> *i think its a truewire made by cragar. heres the evidence
> check out page six, exact same wheel, spokes hub, everything
> http://www.truespoke.net/1988.5PriceList.pdf
> *


I believe you are correct. It all comes down to personal taste/choice. If this is what you'd like on your ride, by all means run with them. My thing is this...$750 sounds a bit much for these wheels. But like I said, just my opinion.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 09:24 PM~16597252
> *I believe you are correct. It all comes down to personal taste/choice. If this is what you'd like on your ride, by all means run with them. My thing is this...$750 sounds a bit much for these wheels. But like I said, just my opinion.
> *


yea. i just pmed saul about the price. i like the truespokes better. truewires are just a cheaper version


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 06:24 PM~16597252
> *I believe you are correct. It all comes down to personal taste/choice. If this is what you'd like on your ride, by all means run with them. My thing is this...$750 sounds a bit much for these wheels. But like I said, just my opinion.
> *


X2


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16597373
> *X2
> *


how much do think truewires are worth?


----------



## 65ss

posted these on craigslist 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1597263245.html
prefer local sale


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1599823240.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 12 2010, 06:40 PM~16597380
> *how much do think truewires are worth?
> *


$100 - $350 depending on condition. $350 being minty  That's just my opinion


----------



## 65ss

here u go Saul


----------



## SAUL

:0 looks bad ass rudy but that frame needs to be hitting the ground


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 13 2010, 11:56 PM~16606903
> *:0 looks bad ass rudy but that frame needs to be hitting the ground
> *


told u


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16606851
> *here u go Saul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul, is that the old man's???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 80sgroupemember

kill those radials, but it still loks good , frame laying is mando


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16606851
> *here u go Saul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love them 77 regals :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16607017
> *Saul, is that the old man's????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats it right there 65ss bought it :angry:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2010, 10:38 AM~16609401
> *thats it right there 65ss bought it :angry:
> *


Daammmitti 65ss :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2010, 11:52 AM~16609534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....ill be picking my rays up here soon in march :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 14 2010, 09:59 AM~16608717
> *kill those radials, but it still loks good  , frame laying is mando
> *


N.O.S. 175/75/14's :biggrin: 
the next best thing to sportways , i know


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2010, 11:38 AM~16609401
> *thats it right there 65ss bought it :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 14 2010, 11:59 AM~16609577
> *Daammmitti 65ss  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:                            :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 14 2010, 12:00 PM~16609589
> *nice....ill be picking my rays up here soon in march :biggrin:
> *


getting some redone or u getting new ones?


----------



## 80sgroupemember

175 no way its not the next best thing i would rather run coker tires , you wont find those radials at my house


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 08:18 PM~16612999
> *getting some redone or u getting new ones?
> *


picking up a couple of sets.....


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 13 2010, 11:47 PM~16606851
> *here u go Saul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SAW THIS REGAL AT THE SWAP MEET IN LONG BEACH TODAY IT IS REALLY NICE HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2010, 12:33 AM~16569521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD SAUL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Feb 14 2010, 08:44 PM~16613268
> *I SAW THIS REGAL AT THE SWAP MEET IN LONG BEACH TODAY IT IS REALLY NICE HOMIE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 14 2010, 09:06 PM~16613518
> *thanx
> *


WISH I HAD THE MONEY THOSE RIMS LOOK GOOD SAVE ME A COLOR BAR I GOT YOUR NUMBER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2010, 01:34 AM~16569531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> VERRRRY NICE!*


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Feb 14 2010, 08:47 PM~16613294
> *LOOKS GOOD SAUL.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL

thanks guys :cheesy:


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16614441
> *thanks guys :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP SAUL HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING HOMIE.


----------



## SAUL

aqui nomas how u doing


----------



## MR.59

nothing beats original chrome, dug out my sets to get another look.
1 set metal chips, 2nd set plastic sticker
Saul, remember these? all with 5.20`s!








plastic cross flags


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 08:43 PM~16634631
> *nothing beats original chrome, dug out my sets to get another look.
> 1 set metal chips, 2nd set plastic sticker
> Saul, remember these? all with 5.20`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic cross flags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard the story on these.....  nice rims....


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 08:43 PM~16634631
> *nothing beats original chrome, dug out my sets to get another look.
> 1 set metal chips, 2nd set plastic sticker
> Saul, remember these? all with 5.20`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic cross flags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


de poca madre :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

dam perry what other suprises do you have


----------



## Eryk

Damn, nothing beats metal chips. Those are beautiful.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16634982
> *dam perry what other suprises do you have
> *


ALWAYS SOMETHING STASHED AWAY


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 08:43 PM~16634631
> *nothing beats original chrome, dug out my sets to get another look.
> 1 set metal chips, 2nd set plastic sticker
> Saul, remember these? all with 5.20`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic cross flags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i remember those :banghead: that was a perfect set show us the other set i sold u the 1st ones :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 09:37 PM~16635415
> *ALWAYS SOMETHING STASHED AWAY
> *


damn im just trying to get one set and u an saul got shit stashed :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :twak:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2010, 10:39 PM~16635439
> *:0 i remember those  :banghead: that was a perfect set show us the other set i sold u the 1st ones :biggrin:
> *


THE TOP ONE I THINK WAS FROM THAT SET,,,,,,,,,,,
THOSE WERE SOME OF THE FIRST SETS OF RAYS THAT YOU CAME UP WITH, REMEMBER?
SAUL, YOU PICKED UP THOSE TRUS FROM MY FRIEND IN G,G,.
GOOD PRICE! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 16 2010, 09:47 PM~16635567
> *damn im just trying to get one set and u an saul got shit stashed :banghead:  :banghead:  :guns:  :twak:
> *


SAUL ALWAYS HAS "STASH' ON LOCKDOWN!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 16 2010, 10:47 PM~16635567
> *damn im just trying to get one set and u an saul got shit stashed :banghead:  :banghead:  :guns:  :twak:
> *


I sold all the other sets i had,,,,,,,,,,,,
i might sell off a set of tru spokes,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 PM~16635994
> *SAUL ALWAYS HAS "STASH' ON LOCKDOWN!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16636025
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: PERRY YOU GOT LOCKDOWN STASH TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:26 PM~16636016
> *I sold all the other sets i had,,,,,,,,,,,,
> i might sell off a set of tru spokes,,,,,,,,,
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16635991
> *THE TOP ONE I THINK WAS FROM THAT SET,,,,,,,,,,,
> THOSE WERE SOME OF THE FIRST SETS OF  RAYS THAT YOU CAME UP WITH, REMEMBER?
> SAUL, YOU PICKED UP THOSE TRUS FROM MY FRIEND IN G,G,.
> GOOD PRICE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT WAS ME MY FRIEND THAT PICKED THEM UP FOR ME I WASNT GONNA MAKE IT OUT THERE QUICK WITH ALL THE TRAFFIC THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE HE GAVE ME THE INFO ON THEM


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 11:35 PM~16636124
> *:wave: PERRY YOU GOT LOCKDOWN STASH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes
i thought you knew that :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:35 PM~16636124
> *:wave: PERRY YOU GOT LOCKDOWN STASH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2010, 11:47 PM~16636281
> *:biggrin:  THAT WAS ME MY FRIEND THAT PICKED THEM UP FOR ME I WASNT GONNA MAKE IT OUT THERE QUICK WITH ALL THE TRAFFIC THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE HE GAVE ME THE INFO ON THEM
> *


 he`s been kicking them things around,,,,,,,,,,,,
he wanted like 100.00 for them, then just gave up, got tired of staring at them i guess


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 16 2010, 11:49 PM~16636307
> *:wave:
> *


next time call me.
he a good friend on mine, i could have had them 'pull off"


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 11:35 PM~16636124
> *:wave: PERRY YOU GOT LOCKDOWN STASH TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


you should have used them tru`s on your next T bucket project!
big, and smalls!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 PM~16636300
> *yes
> i thought you knew that :biggrin:
> *


CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU AND SAUL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 11:53 PM~16636355
> *CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU AND SAUL :0  :biggrin:
> *


naw man, you know i haven`t bought anything new..
these were bought a looooong time ago.
i sold my 41 so i got a little to play with.
(till the bills come!)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 PM~16636447
> *naw man, you know i haven`t bought anything new..
> these were bought a looooong time ago.
> i sold my 41 so i got a little to play with.
> (till the bills come!)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:52 PM~16636338
> *next time call me.
> he a good friend on mine, i could have had them 'pull off"
> *


IF I WOULD OF KNOWN :biggrin: NOW I KNOW


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2010, 12:21 AM~16636681
> *IF I WOULD OF KNOWN  :biggrin: NOW I KNOW
> *


AS LONG AS YOU GOT THEM, IT ALL WORKED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 18 2010, 01:33 AM~16648721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## bigbob

anyone got some tru-classic or tru-ray caps or stickers they want sell :x:


----------



## bigbob

> _Originally posted by bigbob_@Feb 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16657073
> *anyone got some tru-classic or tru-ray caps or stickers they want to sell  :x:
> *


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16597373
> *  *


 PM Sent


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16648721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn that looks good!


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1608875442.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16666801
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1608875442.html
> *


CHEAP PRICE ON THESE 2 SETS!


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 18 2010, 12:33 AM~16648721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  *CLEAN AS HELL*


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16666801
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1608875442.html
> *


Does the second set have tires


----------



## 80sgroupemember

those wheels have sold


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

Damn that was quick any one else have 14x7 for sale??


----------



## banditmike

13 inch tru ray??? I DONT THINK SO!!! i had some 13 inch sharps with tru ray caps
back in tha day but as far as i know, i dont think tru ray tru classic made 13's


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Last set of Tru Classic medallion caps for $300--need them gone!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 20 2010, 10:18 PM~16674604
> *Last set of Tru Classic medallion caps for $300--need them gone!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 65ss

just put these on craigslist.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1611583446.html

anybody want some?


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1611481302.html
SOMEONE GO GET THESE....AND CUT THE HUBS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

im in route


----------



## elnutty

I've got 3 14x7 tru rays for sale best offer


----------



## 65ss

nice wheels , what are u asking?


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## centralvalley209

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1612479466.html


----------



## elnutty

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16695458
> *I've got 3 14x7 tru rays for sale best offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also will trade for other rims , tru spokes supremes , rockets , Cragar's 
I would like some 14x7 trus


----------



## mnc47

What price are you looking for and will you ship to orange county.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 23 2010, 04:10 PM~16702025
> *also will trade for other rims , tru spokes supremes , rockets , Cragar's
> I would like some 14x7 trus
> *


i got a 4 tru spokes 14x7


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## 65ss

BAD ASS CAR


----------



## SAUL

IM POSTING THESE TRU CLASSIC CAPS FOR DIRTY RAT HE ASKED IF I COULD DO SO SINCE HIS COMPUTER IS NOT WORKING HE HAS THIS SET FOR SALE I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS ASKING FOR THEM BUT YOU CAN HIT HIM UP


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thanks Saul--I'm back online & asking $300 plus shipping--all pms answered...


----------



## SAUL




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

NIIICE  Love those..


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1613639152.html


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1611583446.html


----------



## robs68

sammy is this you?
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1619307117.html


----------



## robs68

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1612515874.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 26 2010, 07:40 PM~16737046
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1612515874.html
> *


those are sold


----------



## MR.59

alota RAYS 4 sale!
must be end of the month! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 07:20 PM~16737332
> *alota RAYS 4 sale!
> must be end of the month! :biggrin:
> *


lols...i know...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 07:18 PM~16737306
> *those are sold
> *


Those were all banged up i wonder who bought them


----------



## UpInSmoke619

I just hooked up on this set of Tru Classic caps. :biggrin: 
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm297/u...19/e51086e1.jpg


----------



## SAUL

nice let me guess the big 3 swapmeet


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 27 2010, 11:01 AM~16742076
> *nice let me guess the big 3 swapmeet
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2010, 09:49 PM~16738138
> *Those were all banged up i wonder who bought them
> *


dunno  
i`m sure he`ll pop up on here!


----------



## 80sgroupemember

went to buy a mower and look what was on it


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 27 2010, 02:17 PM~16743025
> *went to buy a mower and look what was on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this at>? northern california :biggrin: nice whitewalls :uh: maybe san diego..... :biggrin: lols....


----------



## 80sgroupemember

sd craigslist those are coming off, hey perry good thing i got those wires from you now i can switch them to the 5-8 white walls good looking out


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Feb 27 2010, 03:32 PM~16743094
> *sd craigslist those are coming off, hey perry good thing i got those wires from you now i can switch them to the 5-8 white walls good looking out
> *


NICE SCORE!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 27 2010, 04:39 PM~16743819
> *NICE SCORE!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Look like the ones that have been advertised for awhile.....werent for like $900 then added the tires for $1200 or something....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 28 2010, 11:21 AM~16749365
> *Look like the ones that have been advertised for awhile.....werent for like $900 then added the tires for $1200 or something....
> *


good parts are not cheap............
and cheap parts are not always good  


pay alittle more and you don`t have wait to get a set rechromed,
you can roll that night


----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1619980965.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2010, 08:35 PM~16753477
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1619980965.html
> *


nice!
i like the gold cap :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 28 2010, 08:20 PM~16754049
> *nice!
> i like the gold cap :wow:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## K-Blaze

Check these out http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/1624517301.html just thought would post up since i saw em. $2700 for sum gold tru 50's :wow:


----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 13 2009, 12:08 AM~15652752
> *SOME WHEELS I CAME UP ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheels still 4 sale $200 or trade for a edelbrock intake with no egr 4 350 engine wheels are 15x7 4 lug would look good on a bomb or make me a offer


----------



## 65ss

to the top


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Any Classics for sale?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 4 2010, 06:53 PM~16799122
> *Any Classics for sale?
> *


DAT DIRTY RAT HAD A SET. CHECK WITH HIM


----------



## robs68

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE RYAN......HOW ARE YOU....CALL ME SOMETIME....


----------



## streetsupraz

So I just saw a post for Mcleans for sale. Now I'm wondering what are these wheels cuz I thought they were Mcleans. But I guess I'm wrong what are they?













TheMcleans.



> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 1 2010, 08:02 PM~16766365-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 08:04 PM~16766390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Mar 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16766398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 4 2010, 08:13 PM~16799928
> *So I just saw a post for Mcleans for sale. Now I'm wondering what are these wheels cuz I thought they were Mcleans. But I guess I'm wrong what are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMcleans.
> *


mcleans


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16800010
> *mcleans
> *


  Thanks Robs68. So they made two diffrent style hubs for Mcleans?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16800262
> * Thanks Robs68. So they made two diffrent style hubs for Mcleans?
> *


yup..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 4 2010, 09:00 PM~16800628
> *yup..
> *


THE ONES I SOLD WERE CROSS LACED


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 4 2010, 10:04 PM~16801447
> *THE ONES I SOLD WERE CROSS LACED
> *


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by robs68+Mar 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16800628-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16801447
> *THE ONES I SOLD WERE CROSS LACED
> *


Those were some nice rims. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 2 2010, 06:56 PM~16775994
> *Wheels still 4 sale $200 or trade for a edelbrock intake with no egr 4 350 engine wheels are 15x7 4 lug would look good on a bomb or make me a offer
> *



SOLD!
:biggrin: 
thanks Hector


----------



## robs68




----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 8 2010, 04:37 AM~16825927
> **


 PM sent  Great meeting you this weekend.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 8 2010, 10:35 AM~16827646
> *PM sent  Great meeting you this weekend.
> *


same here...and whats up to conrad nice meeting you aswell.... :biggrin: and saul like always


----------



## harborareaPhil

who's got a set of tru classic caps with emblems for sale?


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## robs68

I KNOW THIS IS A LONG SHOT...BUT FUCK IT....WTB...CROSS FLAG MEDALLIONS WITH DOME CAPS?


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 11 2010, 06:16 PM~16863944
> *:0
> *


your right!
it was a loooong shot! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Mar 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16861775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might need some ture spokes for that Rivi`


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 11 2010, 06:00 PM~16863803
> *I KNOW THIS IS A LONG SHOT...BUT FUCK IT....WTB...CROSS FLAG MEDALLIONS WITH DOME CAPS?
> *


Got some...but you got closing costs... :biggrin: 
LMAO
Shouldnt have gotten rid of the ones you had...


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.... is it that hard to get caps....


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 11 2010, 06:32 PM~16864695
> *Got some...but you got closing costs... :biggrin:
> LMAO
> Shouldnt have gotten rid of the ones you had...
> *


TOMMY..... :biggrin: LOLS.....I NEVER HAD DOME CAPS....


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i need one metal medallion for tru ray caps any one


----------



## MR.59

i posted an n.o.s. set of domed caps in the tru spoke box,
on here and nobody wanted them.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2010, 07:13 PM~16874216
> *i posted an n.o.s. set of domed caps in the tru spoke box,
> on here and nobody wanted them.
> *


I did...just getting paid bi-weekly [email protected] me...lmao


----------



## harborareaPhil

does anyone have a set right now?

caps with emblems


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

What do yu want exactly?? Classics or Rays??


----------



## MR.59

> I did...just getting paid bi-weekly [email protected] me...lmao
> [/quot
> I FIGURED NOBODY WANTED THEM, SO I TRADED THEM OFF


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 12 2010, 07:48 PM~16875152
> *What do yu want exactly?? Classics or Rays??
> *


classic....


----------



## MR.59

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A USED SET OF TRU SPOKES?
GONNA RUN THEM BACK IN THE STORAGE THIS WEEKEND IF THESE IS NO INTEREST


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2010, 11:34 PM~16877000
> *ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A USED SET OF TRU SPOKES?
> GONNA RUN THEM BACK IN THE STORAGE THIS WEEKEND IF THESE IS NO INTEREST
> *


pics and price??


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 15 2010, 10:23 AM~16896047
> *pics and price??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530279&hl=


----------



## 85eldoCE




----------



## 65ss

just posted these on craigslist

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1649287461.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0$1250...... no tires.........


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2010, 09:40 PM~16923020
> *:0$1250...... no tires.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 17 2010, 09:42 PM~16923051
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice rims bro.... too bad I've been spending so much on other stuff


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2010, 09:45 PM~16923084
> *nice rims bro.... too bad I've been spending so much on other stuff
> *


thanx and i know what u mean about the spending too much


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Bigsmooth

i dig that. . . .. nice elco


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 19 2010, 08:29 AM~16936073
> *i dig that. . . .. nice elco
> *


x2

very cool


----------



## 85eldoCE

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT IS THAT A 77 I WAS LOOKING INTO ONE OF THOSE BUT GOT A 79


----------



## PsykoHitman

Got these for sale http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1652125309.html


----------



## TruespokeInc

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 19 2010, 08:28 AM~16936050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The cross-lace pattern really works well for this El Camino. It is one of my favorites. Nice work!


----------



## robs68

GOT THESE RIMS....14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACED....$400 FIRM...NO TRADES..NO BULLSHIT...PICK UP OR PAY FOR SHIPPING WHICH RUNS ABOUT $80-$100.....PICS PRETTY MUCH DESCRIBE WHEELS....THESE ARE THE CHEAPEST RAYS OUT THERE.... :biggrin: NO CAPS...


----------



## touchdowntodd

NICE deal homie


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 nice rims bro....


----------



## MR.59

nice!


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/1648512293.html
BUMP FOR THE HOMIE....


----------



## harborareaPhil

some good deals


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 21 2010, 12:22 PM~16953079
> *some good deals
> *


and still noone buys anything.....


----------



## sand1

i bought a chisel today at the swap :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 21 2010, 01:50 PM~16953522
> *i bought a chisel today at the swap :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS WHAT I PICKED UPED YEASTERDAY...MIGHT SELL EM....
OG TRU RAY STICKER....ONLY 1 :angry: 









OG 8IN CHAIN


























OG NOS 520 14....NAH JUST MESSING I GOT THIS IN CAL... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 21 2010, 01:23 PM~16953391
> *and still noone buys anything.....
> *





 yea...i"d jump on another set...but already got 3 sets of rims in the garage...

the rays would look nice with them all...


----------



## MR.59

everyone must be saving there cash for the "new" 5.20`s?


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 21 2010, 07:57 PM~16955913
> *everyone must be saving there cash for  the "new" 5.20`s?
> *



that money may never be spent.....


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16922848
> *just posted these on craigslist
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1649287461.html
> *


heres better pics


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16956066
> *that money may never be spent.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imaxjr

Looking for a set of TRU=RAY caps w/ cross flag stickers..
Anybody?


----------



## robs68

:0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 20 2010, 05:54 PM~16947487
> *GOT THESE RIMS....14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACED....$400 FIRM...NO TRADES..NO BULLSHIT...PICK UP OR PAY FOR SHIPPING WHICH RUNS ABOUT $80-$100.....PICS PRETTY MUCH DESCRIBE WHEELS....THESE ARE THE CHEAPEST RAYS OUT THERE.... :biggrin: NO CAPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$400 SHIPPED.....NEED THESE GONE....LIKE NOW....


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2010, 04:21 PM~16976693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :wow:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 23 2010, 04:13 PM~16976586
> *$400 SHIPPED.....NEED THESE GONE....LIKE NOW....
> *


PM SENT


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2010, 05:21 PM~16976693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.59

GOOD ONE!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 24 2010, 08:50 AM~16984728
> *GOOD ONE!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:59 AM~16985312
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ..

sup brother...


----------



## O*C 68

looking for a set of new tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16956334
> *heres better pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: those are nice


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2010, 08:35 AM~16984595
> *
> *



NEWSTYLE 66 LOOKING AT THE RAYS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17004251
> *NEWSTYLE 66 LOOKING AT THE RAYS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 25 2010, 09:46 PM~17004169
> *damn :wow: those are nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

do any of you vatos know what kind of rims these are i cant seem to find the caps for them


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2010, 01:27 PM~16998882
> *:biggrin: ..
> 
> sup brother...
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

thanks for posting pic 



and thank you to my homie Saul for hooking me up


----------



## 65ss

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 26 2010, 06:38 PM~17011726
> *thanks for posting pic
> and thank you to my homie Saul for hooking me up
> *


Anytime brother


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 26 2010, 04:23 PM~17010579
> *do any of you vatos know what kind of rims these are i cant seem to find the caps for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 PM~17013316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks for clowning me
 


I only got 3 sets...... :happysad:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 27 2010, 01:23 AM~17010579
> *do any of you vatos know what kind of rims these are i cant seem to find the caps for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MCleans


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 27 2010, 01:31 AM~17014797
> *thanks for clowning me
> 
> I only got 3 sets...... :happysad:
> *


trus with 3 bars will be gone tomorrow :angry: so we will be even :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 27 2010, 12:09 AM~17014583
> *:dunno:
> *


Those rims are diamond wires they were made by a tire shop here in san fernando ca called san fernando tire and wheel the center hub is a bit smaller than ur mclean tru ray or tru classic those caps are hard to find because of there size try calling that tire shop they might still have some left from back then good luck


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 27 2010, 05:57 AM~17015091
> *trus with 3 bars will be gone tomorrow  :angry:  so we will be even  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Firefly did ur medallion ever show up


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2010, 07:33 PM~17016530
> *Firefly did ur medallion ever show up
> *


Nope, still haven't received anything. Fucking postal service :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2010, 10:31 AM~17016520
> *Those rims are diamond wires they were made by a tire shop here in san fernando ca called san fernando tire and wheel the center hub is a bit smaller than ur mclean tru ray or tru classic those caps are hard to find because of there size try calling that tire shop they might still have some left from back then good luck
> *


ARIGHT THANKS ANYBODY KNOW THE NUMBER TO THAT TIRE SHOP


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2010, 12:06 AM~17014568
> *Anytime brother
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

Curious to know what a nice set like this would cost? Need a $ figure and hopefully theres a seller out there so I can start saving up


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 28 2010, 01:28 AM~17021622
> *Curious to know what a nice set like this would cost? Need a $ figure and hopefully theres a seller out there so I can start saving up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the compliment on my wheels :thumbsup: PM sent.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 28 2010, 10:09 AM~17022431
> *Thanks for the compliment on my wheels :thumbsup: PM sent.
> *


NO PROBLEM HAD TO COPY IT ARE THESE THE ONES YOU PM'D ME ABOUT????????


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 28 2010, 09:16 AM~17022462
> *NO PROBLEM HAD TO COPY IT ARE THESE THE ONES YOU PM'D ME ABOUT????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 65ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26


----------



## SUPREME69

okay to be or not to be rays that is the question :biggrin: i need your answer :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

U MY FRIEND HAVE A SET OF RAYS :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 10:03 PM~17028459
> *okay to be or not to be rays that is the question :biggrin:  i need your answer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, SAUL, SUPREME69*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17028617
> *U MY FRIEND HAVE A SET OF RAYS :cheesy:
> *


yuuuup! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17028617-->
> 
> 
> 
> U MY FRIEND HAVE A SET OF RAYS :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17028628
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 09:16 PM~17028669
> *yuuuup! :biggrin:
> *



thanks to oldsoul for the hook up  they need a "bath" but good for drivers. ive found every kind of tru except the ones i really want...tru classics.


----------



## SUPREME69

i called sammy and he told me about the lug holes, i couldnt pass them up for the price..it was half off at the junkyard. :cheesy:


----------



## oldsoul

:biggrin: TOLD YA THEY WERE RAYS HOMIE,PAY IT FOWARD CARNAL...PAZ.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17029410
> *:biggrin: TOLD YA THEY WERE RAYS HOMIE,PAY IT FOWARD CARNAL...PAZ.
> *


even if they werent, it was still a good deal. but this time it was a score.


----------



## oldsoul

YUP.


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## 79lincoln

looking for some info...Ive owed both tru spokes and tru classic but never had tru rays how can you tell them apart any pics..thx


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Mar 29 2010, 06:25 PM~17036597
> *looking for some info...Ive owed both tru spokes and tru classic but never had tru rays how can you tell them apart any pics..thx
> *


true ray


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 08:32 PM~17028948
> *i called sammy and he told me about the lug holes, i couldnt pass them up for the price..it was half off at the junkyard. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 10:30 PM~17028912
> *thanks to oldsoul for the hook up  they need a "bath" but good for drivers. ive found every kind of tru except the ones i  really want...tru classics.
> *



Preme, congrats on the Rays....I got some extra Classic hubs if your interested.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62+Mar 29 2010, 06:35 PM~17037333-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks again sammy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 29 2010, 07:02 PM~17037621
> *Preme, congrats on the Rays....I got some extra Classic hubs if your interested.
> *


im working on a set but its taking longer than i thought.


----------



## SAUL

Theres a set of 4 14x6 reversed classics 2 on chevy bombs for $400 with caps now that a deal somebody jump on them before i catch a plane


----------



## SAUL

Chrome looks good on them too these fit the ghouses or any other cars with skirts prfect there somewere up north in cali


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 29 2010, 05:48 PM~17036835
> *true ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx for the pic but my mistake I should have specified the bolt pattern..Cant you make mceleans look like rays until you look at the bolt pattern????


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17039454
> *Chrome looks good on them too these fit the ghouses or any other cars with skirts prfect  there somewere up north in cali
> *



post a link please


----------



## SAUL

In order to view the link u have to be a member of chevybombs they changed it now on their classifieds


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2010, 09:29 PM~17039612
> *In order to view the link u have to be a member of chevybombs they changed it now on their classifieds
> *



whore-a-lay :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Still looking for a nice set like these........


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 31 2010, 11:10 AM~17054609
> *Still looking for a nice set like these........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent


----------



## SAUL

A friend of mine has one clean tru classic medallion for sale $50.00 hit me up if some one wants it shipping is extra


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:44 AM~17055457
> *A friend of mine has one clean tru classic medallion for sale $50.00 hit me up if some one wants it shipping is extra
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2010, 01:46 PM~17056532
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *


to someone else


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2010, 04:50 PM~17057607
> *to someone else
> *


 :wow: :wow: ???


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2010, 04:14 PM~17057943
> *:wow:  :wow: ???
> *


 :angry: someone bet me to the draw


----------



## SUPREME69

MY RAYS ARE TAKING A BATH AS WE SPEAK. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:44 AM~17055457
> *A friend of mine has one clean tru classic medallion for sale $50.00 hit me up if some one wants it shipping is extra
> *


classic medallion sold before hphil called it next one is for phil


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1670425263.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 1 2010, 05:03 PM~17069052
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1670425263.html
> *


15s :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 1 2010, 06:14 PM~17069652
> *15s :angry:
> *



would be nice for a 80's shortbed chevy 

on some pirellis


----------



## SUPREME69

STRAIGHT FROM THE YARD









WATER AND SOAP RINSE









A NICE BATH


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.... og chrome was built to last


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17071690
> *STRAIGHT FROM THE YARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATER AND SOAP RINSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NICE BATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WOULD LOVE A SET OF SOME OLD SCHOOL TRU'S


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2010, 06:44 PM~17080325
> *DAMN I WOULD LOVE A SET OF SOME OLD SCHOOL TRU'S
> *


SO WHATS STOPING YOU?


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 2 2010, 09:55 PM~17082111
> *SO WHATS STOPING YOU?
> *


there's quite a few for sale.... set on eBay with 560's
 same guy has set of truspokes with 520's for sale on ebay too.....

priced kinda high...... but dam.....


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2010, 06:44 PM~17080325
> *DAMN I WOULD LOVE A SET OF SOME OLD SCHOOL TRU'S
> *


i have these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26

g/l :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 01:12 AM~17083341
> *there's quite a few for sale.... set on eBay with 560's
> same guy has set of truspokes with 520's for sale on ebay too.....
> 
> priced kinda high...... but dam.....
> *


buy you self a beat up set....cut those hubs out and get them restored theres a shit load of places in so cal that will restore them for under a $1000...now good luck finding the caps.....

david from tru spoke....start repoping the tru ray caps and medallions agian...and tru classics as well...there is a demand their.... :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 3 2010, 07:55 AM~17084269
> *buy you self a beat up set....cut those hubs out and get them restored theres a shit load of places in so cal that will restore them for under a $1000...now good luck finding the caps.....
> 
> david from tru spoke....start repoping the tru ray caps and medallions agian...and tru classics as well...there is a demand their.... :uh:
> *



come on bro..... we have to draw the line somewhere......


if they repop the caps and medallions.... their gonna end up on bigbody cadi's....

bad enough there is the china cross spokes.... imagine how many wrong cars would end up rolling them....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 3 2010, 06:57 AM~17083829
> *i have these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-RAY-OLD...=item20b02fab26
> 
> g/l  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 11:00 AM~17085274
> *come on bro..... we have to draw the line somewhere......
> if they repop the caps and medallions.... their gonna end up on bigbody cadi's....
> 
> bad enough there is the china cross spokes.... imagine how many wrong cars would end up rolling them....
> 
> *


whats the problem....its better than rolling some curb checked wheels...but let me guess "there clean though"lols...yeah right  whats a wrong car? ive seen classics on big bodies they look good on them....


----------



## harborareaPhil

I kinda like old school on old school......pretty much late 70's I'd draw the line....

but that's just me.... all the fun in searching for the right part 

another reason I like glasshouses.... can't open a catalog and buy whatever.....


----------



## MR.59

another reason I like glasshouses.... can't open a catalog and buy whatever.....


[/quote]
YUP!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 11:00 AM~17085274
> *come on bro...... their gonna end up on bigbody cadi's....
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: TOO LATE....THERES A GOLD BIG BODY CAD OUT IN MODESTO WHO HAS CLASSICS AND 5.20S ON IT.....LOOKS GOOD BUT KINDA DONT FIT THE ERA


----------



## harborareaPhil

well........









the end is near......






just need a chain steering wheel..... that would put the nail in the coffin


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 4 2010, 12:52 AM~17090377
> *:uh: TOO LATE....THERES A GOLD BIG BODY CAD OUT IN MODESTO WHO HAS CLASSICS AND 5.20S ON IT.....LOOKS GOOD      BUT KINDA DONT FIT THE ERA
> *



YUP!! THOSE ARE HIS DADS WHEELS WHEN HE WAS IN NEW STYLE  ALMOST HAD THEM ON A TRADE FOR SOME STAR WIRES. HIS POPS SAID CHALE THOUGH.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 07:16 PM~17087778
> *I kinda like old school on old school......pretty much late 70's I'd draw the line....
> 
> but that's just me.... all the fun in searching for the right part
> 
> another reason I like glasshouses.... can't open a catalog and buy whatever.....
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## kandylac

Looks like it has a high reserve.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2010, 12:21 PM~17093023
> *YUP!! THOSE ARE HIS DADS WHEELS WHEN HE WAS IN NEW STYLE  ALMOST HAD THEM ON A TRADE FOR SOME STAR WIRES. HIS POPS SAID CHALE THOUGH.
> *


THATS WUT HE SAID....THERE HELLA CLEAN


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

(2) 15 Tru Classic rims that are the hard to find 5" bolt pattern asking $200 shipped


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 4 2010, 05:32 PM~17094936
> *THATS WUT HE SAID....THERE HELLA CLEAN
> *



THEY SURE ARE, THAT KID WOULD HAVE BEEN CRAZY TO TRADE CLASSICS FOR 50 SPOKE STAR WIRES.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2010, 10:08 PM~17097590
> *THEY SURE ARE, THAT KID WOULD HAVE BEEN CRAZY TO TRADE CLASSICS FOR 50 SPOKE STAR WIRES.
> *


x2.


----------



## harborareaPhil

*T T T*


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

can you guys tell me whats the difference between an OG set of tru classics and an after market set can you tell?


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

does anybody got tru ray caps for sale ?


----------



## robs68

LETS TRY THIS AGIAN....$400 FIRM SHIPPED FOR THESE TRU RAYS NO TRADES...LOOK AT THE PICS THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH SELF EXPLANATORY....THANKS FOR LOOKING...






















































I ONLY HAVE 1 TRU RAY STICKER $30 SHIPPED


----------



## SAUL

For somrone looking for tru rays thats a really good deal its funny when noone is selling wheels u get alot of people asking for them and when someone puts a set for sale nobody jumps on them


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17124228
> *For  somrone looking for tru rays thats a really good deal its funny when noone is selling wheels u get alot of people asking for them and when someone puts a set for sale nobody jumps on them
> *


hey saul you get my pm? hey my dad bought mcleans and can you fit tru ray caps on them?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17124228
> *For  somrone looking for tru rays thats a really good deal its funny when noone is selling wheels u get alot of people asking for them and when someone puts a set for sale nobody jumps on them
> *


 :drama:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17124228
> *For  somrone looking for tru rays thats a really good deal its funny when noone is selling wheels u get alot of people asking for them and when someone puts a set for sale nobody jumps on them
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## robs68

2 Members: robs68, hoppin62
:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17124228
> *For  somrone looking for tru rays thats a really good deal its funny when noone is selling wheels u get alot of people asking for them and when someone puts a set for sale nobody jumps on them
> *



yea no shit.... if these would have been on here about 5 weeks ago... before I bought my classics,cleans and rockets......

I would of already bought them....  


I'm trying to build/restore a car....not start a rim shop


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17125337
> *yea no shit.... if these would have been on here about 5 weeks ago... before I bought my classics,cleans and rockets......
> 
> I would of already bought them....
> I'm trying to build/restore a car....not start a rim shop
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Well I have a set of tru spokes pending now I'm looking for a nice set of 5.20s at a decent price?? And I know this is probably not the thread for tru spokes sorry


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 7 2010, 12:03 PM~17123073
> *LETS TRY THIS AGIAN....$400 FIRM SHIPPED FOR THESE TRU RAYS NO TRADES...LOOK AT THE PICS THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH SELF EXPLANATORY....THANKS FOR LOOKING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ONLY HAVE 1 TRU RAY STICKER $30 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump for this mojo


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17127288
> *Well I have a set of tru spokes pending now I'm looking for a nice set of 5.20s at a decent price?? And I know this is probably not the thread for tru spokes sorry
> *


Hit up robs68 on here...he may have some sets avail.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17127288
> *Well I have a set of tru spokes pending now I'm looking for a nice set of 5.20s at a decent price?? And I know this is probably not the thread for tru spokes sorry
> *


2 things are wrong here.............
5.20 and "decent price" never go together


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 7 2010, 05:30 PM~17126516
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 8 2010, 12:35 AM~17131409
> *2 things are wrong here.............
> 5.20 and "decent price" never go together
> *


yup...i got a set ill sell....5 nos 520s with skinny whitewalls...and a spare used one...$xxx.xx


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17125337
> *yea no shit.... if these would have been on here about 5 weeks ago... before I bought my classics,cleans and rockets......
> 
> I would of already bought them....
> I'm trying to build/restore a car....not start a rim shop
> *



thats what you think :biggrin: building a car leads to starting your own personal rim shop :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 8 2010, 05:36 AM~17131909
> *yup...i got a set ill sell....5 nos 520s with skinny whitewalls...and a spare used one...$xxx.xx
> *


PM Sent


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17125337
> *yea no shit.... if these would have been on here about 5 weeks ago... before I bought my classics,cleans and rockets......
> 
> I would of already bought them....
> I'm trying to build/restore a car....not start a rim shop
> *


START A RIM SHOP INSTEAD!
they take up less space, and don`t drip oil :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 8 2010, 06:55 AM~17132209
> *thats what you think :biggrin: building a car leads to starting your own personal rim shop :biggrin:
> *


yup!
i must have11 sets of wheels.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 8 2010, 10:21 AM~17133905
> *yup!
> i must have11 sets of wheels.
> *


AT LEAST!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 8 2010, 10:20 AM~17133891
> *START A RIM SHOP INSTEAD!
> they take up less space, and don`t drip oil :biggrin:
> *



the problem is..... it would end up being a museum....


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 8 2010, 02:36 AM~17131909
> *yup...i got a set ill sell....5 nos 520s with skinny whitewalls...and a spare used one...$xxx.xx
> *


How much $ ?


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

MY UNCLES MONTE ON TRU RAYS AND 5.20'S HE BOUGHT THOSE TRU RAYS BRAND NEWBACK IN LATE 70'S AND THOSE TRU'S ARE CLEAN AND FLAWLESS AND HE STILL OWNS THEM


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice Monte Carlo ...... skirts and tru's really make the car


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2010, 01:09 AM~17142120
> *nice Monte Carlo ...... skirts and tru's really make the car
> *


YES THEY DO HE BOUGHT THAT MONTE CARLO ALL O.G. WITH AC AND ORIGIANAL INTERIOR HIS PLANS ARE TO LIFT IT ON HYDRAULICS LAY IT FRAME IT REMINDS ME OF THE BOULVARD NIGHT MOVIE MONTE BUT DIFF COLOR


----------



## harborareaPhil

don't do it.... if it's an og car....don't cut it out.... :nosad:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17141319
> *How much $ ?
> *


wait till they remake them...unless you wanna pay $1000 for my set


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2010, 02:23 AM~17142318
> *don't do it.... if it's an og car....don't cut it out.... :nosad:
> *


he is old school he dont like it stock and he said he wouldnt even air bag it he is old school he loves hydraulics


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1

DID ANYODY SAY TRU RAY'S AND TRU CLASSIC'S HERE ARE MY PRIMOS RIDE'S FROM CORONA CALI THE O.G. LATIN LIFE CAR CLUB FROM CORONA


----------



## robs68

HERES SOME BETTER PICS OF THE RIMS.....TOOK PICS OF THE HUBS...REAR...LIPS..AND DAMAGE ON THE WHEELS....THESE RIMS NEED TO GO NOW...  $400 PLUS SHIPPING...WTF WAS I THINKING SHIPPING THEM FOR FREE :angry: AND STILL NOONE BOUGHT THEM


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 9 2010, 02:29 AM~17142431
> *wait till they remake them...unless you wanna pay $1000 for my set
> *


Would you be interested in some cash and some NOS 14" skinny's for your Tru's?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 9 2010, 06:43 PM~17147835
> *Would you be interested in some cash and some NOS 14" skinny's for your Tru's?
> *


pm sent...i dont get it... :dunno:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17148037
> *pm sent...i dont get it... :dunno:
> *


My bad, I thought you had 13"s.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 9 2010, 06:43 PM~17147835
> *Would you be interested in some cash and some NOS 14" skinny's for your Tru's?
> *



You want rays? Thinking of selling my set, but didn't post up since no one was asking bout robs wheels.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2010, 07:50 PM~17149010
> *You want rays? Thinking of selling my set, but didn't post up since no one was asking bout robs wheels.
> *


Not right now, thanks. I'm good on wheels at the moment.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17149010
> *You want rays? Thinking of selling my set, but didn't post up since no one was asking bout robs wheels.
> *


post them up....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Apr 10 2010, 12:46 AM~17150657-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not right now, thanks. I'm good on wheels at the moment.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Apr 10 2010, 08:23 AM~17151700
> *post them up....
> *


I gotta juice 2 more wheels.


----------



## smashfactory

I'm looking for a set of crossed laced True Rays, 14x7 reverse lip with gold medallions. Cash in hand. Please PM me. I was watching a set on eBay but they were removed before I got a chance to bid.


----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1684948882.html


----------



## SAUL

Thats a good deal right there $850 with tires all u need to find are the medallions or stickers


----------



## smashfactory

Its a pretty good deal, thanks for the link.

3 are curbed and one has damage. I am looking for cross-laced, and I'm willing to spend money.


----------



## PsykoHitman

> _Originally posted by smashfactory_@Apr 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17157011
> *Its a pretty good deal, thanks for the link.
> 
> 3 are curbed and one has damage. I am looking for cross-laced, and I'm willing to spend money.
> *


No, 3 are good 1 has curb damage.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by smashfactory_@Apr 10 2010, 03:39 PM~17153321
> *I'm looking for a set of crossed laced True Rays, 14x7 reverse lip with gold medallions. Cash in hand. Please PM me. I was watching a set on eBay but they were removed before I got a chance to bid.*


They come around every now and then but most of the time without caps and/or medallions.
Here is my set :biggrin:


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 11 2010, 07:57 AM~17158628
> *They come around every now and then but most of the time without caps and/or medallions.
> Here is my set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can you get those caps....


----------



## Eryk

Ez, those are fuckin beautiful doggie. I'd trade my classics for those.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 11 2010, 07:57 AM~17158628
> *They come around every now and then but most of the time without caps and/or medallions.
> Here is my set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE LOOK BETTER IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln+Apr 11 2010, 09:35 AM~17158760-->
> 
> 
> 
> where can you get those caps....[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic Industries
> http://classicindustries.com/controller.cf...archCatalogId=5
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 12:10 PM~17159652
> *Ez, those are fuckin beautiful doggie.  I'd trade my classics for those.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Apr 11 2010, 12:17 PM~17159693
> *THESE LOOK BETTER IN PERSON  :biggrin:*


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

theres a guy in turlock ca. selling a set tru classics 14x7 with tires ,tru rey caps , clean set i think for 1,000


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 11 2010, 07:57 AM~17158628
> *They come around every now and then but most of the time without caps and/or medallions.
> Here is my set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caps


----------



## O*C 68

I JUST GOT THESE BACK YESTERDAY 









THIS IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE BE FOR


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 11 2010, 05:57 PM~17162052
> *I JUST GOT THESE BACK YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE BE FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 11 2010, 06:57 PM~17162052
> *I JUST GOT THESE BACK YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE BE FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

gonna try this one more time with a lower price :biggrin: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1688401212.html


----------



## implala66

how much is a set of tru classics going for now a days, some thing that can be used for a daily driver or to be restored, also does anyone have a pic of a 13" tru classic??? just to see how they look...............


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 12 2010, 10:01 AM~17167996
> *how much is a set of tru classics going for now a days, some thing that can be used for a daily driver or to be restored, also does anyone have a pic of a 13" tru classic???  just to see how they look...............
> *


they would look smaller....and gay...the spokes would not be long enough :uh:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17170093
> *they would look smaller....and gay...the spokes would not be long enough :uh:
> *


your gay and dark :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 12 2010, 11:01 AM~17167996
> *how much is a set of tru classics going for now a days, some thing that can be used for a daily driver or to be restored, also does anyone have a pic of a 13" tru classic???  just to see how they look...............
> *


13's???....Classics??? :uh: ...About as appealing as a petite crackheaded pigeon toed gutter slut with an 'outty' bellybutton the size of a coffee dish..


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 11 2010, 09:10 PM~17164976
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 12 2010, 12:59 PM~17170198
> *your gay and dark :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 12 2010, 01:59 PM~17170198
> *your gay and dark :biggrin:
> *


YOUR GAY AND A ILLEGAL ALIEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

looking for a set of new tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

HERES SOME BETTER PICS OF THE RIMS.....TOOK PICS OF THE HUBS...REAR...LIPS..AND DAMAGE ON THE WHEELS....THESE RIMS NEED TO GO NOW...  $400 SHIPPED....THESE GOTTA GO...ASAP....



















































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 12 2010, 12:01 PM~17167996
> *how much is a set of tru classics going for now a days, some thing that can be used for a daily driver or to be restored...............
> *



any one........... :dunno:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 14 2010, 12:14 PM~17190973
> *any one...........  :dunno:
> *


$200-$500 TOP END IF THEY HAVE CAPS....


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 14 2010, 02:18 PM~17191006
> *$200-$500 TOP END IF THEY HAVE CAPS....
> *


not bad......... let me start searching for a set.


----------



## robs68

GOT A SET OF CLASSIC HUBS...I DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE...THEY ARE 5X5 AND ARE ALREADY CUT OUT..READY TOBE RESTORED...ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME...ILL POST PICS WHEN I DIG THEM OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17185725
> *looking for a set of new tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know :biggrin:
> *


I do...


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 14 2010, 06:58 PM~17193902
> *I do...
> *


I need some stickers too. PM a price. Thanks


----------



## robs68

still have these......


----------



## robs68

tru classic hubs....ready for restoration.... :biggrin: $200 plus shipping.....
remember these easy? :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.... chop chop.... were the rims that bad.... or just gonna do a restore


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 11 2010, 05:57 PM~17162052
> *I JUST GOT THESE BACK YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE BE FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what was the ticket on the restore?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 07:00 PM~17205645
> *tru classic hubs....remember these easy? :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 06:00 PM~17205645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tru classic hubs....ready for restoration.... :biggrin: $200 plus shipping.....
> remember these easy? :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold....shipping out monday


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 05:57 PM~17205607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have these......
> *


still for sale....$400 shipped....


----------



## implala66

is there a set thicknes of the spacer to run or just use what's best for you car??? working with a 66 Imapla.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 18 2010, 11:21 AM~17227200
> *sold....shipping out monday
> *


gracias......... :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

i got these rims 14x7 i dont know what they are i was told they might be starwire classics ??? classic center caps dont fit


----------



## O*C 68

MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

this is what they looked like when i got them


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Apr 18 2010, 11:16 PM~17233862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY TRU RAYS ON 5.20 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Apr 19 2010, 06:45 AM~17235331
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## robs68

SALE PENDING.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 19 2010, 01:00 PM~17238548
> *SALE PENDING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's about time! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 19 2010, 03:39 PM~17239350
> *It's about time! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH NO SHIT.... :angry:


----------



## Eryk

Who needs Classic medallions? I'm also going to sell my 14x7 Classics with repop octogon TruRay caps. Decent driver condition. I'll post pics and prices later this evening.


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent eryk


----------



## harborareaPhil

........ dam faster than a speeding bullet.......





IT'S SAUL!
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2010, 08:52 PM~17242728
> *........ dam faster than a speeding bullet.......
> IT'S SAUL!
> :biggrin:
> *


GET THAT MAN A CAPE!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 19 2010, 02:00 PM~17238548
> *SALE PENDING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 19 2010, 04:31 PM~17239803
> *Who needs Classic medallions?  I'm also going to sell my 14x7 Classics with repop octogon TruRay caps.  Decent driver condition.  I'll post pics and prices later this evening.
> *


Damn this shit sold hella fast! Before I could even get pics up. Took me like 5 months to try to close a deal on these. Now they go in less than 5 minutes. This market is crazy.  

No, Saul didn't get them. haha.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Just want to give a BIG shout out to Big Ry,this is a TRU mother fucker right here.He jumped in his ride and drove 80 miles each way to grab those Tru Spokes for me and now he is meeting up with my homie Beetle this AM so they can come home to New Mexico.If I were going to flip them I would leave them there so both me and Ry can make some cash but I am keeping for my ladys '64 which she has owned for 25 years.I will be compensating some how for his time,just not sure what to send him :biggrin: *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17253532
> *Damn this shit sold hella fast!  Before I could even get pics up.  Took me like 5 months to try to close a deal on these.  Now they go in less than 5 minutes. This market is crazy.
> 
> No, Saul didn't get them. haha.
> *


 :0 but my club brother did thanks eryk :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 21 2010, 06:56 AM~17257393
> *Just want to give a BIG shout out to Big Ry,this is a TRU mother fucker right here.He jumped in his ride and drove 80 miles each way to grab those Tru Spokes for me and now he is meeting up with my homie Beetle this AM so they can come home to New Mexico.If I were going to flip them I would leave them there so both me and Ry can make some cash but I am keeping for my ladys '64 which she has owned for 25 years.I will be compensating some how for his time,just not sure what to send him  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2010, 11:32 AM~17259294
> *:werd:
> *


They will be here in about 7 hours :biggrin: Love when a plan comes together........


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 21 2010, 11:02 AM~17259529
> *They will be here in about 7 hours  :biggrin: Love when a plan comes together........
> *


Ryan's word is golden! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2010, 02:20 PM~17260263
> *Ryan's word is golden! :thumbsup:*


*X10* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 21 2010, 07:56 AM~17257393
> *Just want to give a BIG shout out to Big Ry,this is a TRU mother fucker right here.He jumped in his ride and drove 80 miles each way to grab those Tru Spokes for me and now he is meeting up with my homie Beetle this AM so they can come home to New Mexico.If I were going to flip them I would leave them there so both me and Ry can make some cash but I am keeping for my ladys '64 which she has owned for 25 years.I will be compensating some how for his time,just not sure what to send him  :biggrin:
> *


MET UP WITH YOUR HOMIE HE HAS THEM STRAPPED DOWN ON HIS RIG AND THEY ARE HEADING TO NEW MEXICO AS WE SPEAK. :h5:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 AM~17257393
> *Just want to give a BIG shout out to Big Ry,this is a TRU mother fucker right here.He jumped in his ride and drove 80 miles each way to grab those Tru Spokes for me and now he is meeting up with my homie Beetle this AM so they can come home to New Mexico.If I were going to flip them I would leave them there so both me and Ry can make some cash but I am keeping for my ladys '64 which she has owned for 25 years.I will be compensating some how for his time,just not sure what to send him  :biggrin:
> *


WOW!
WHAT A GUY ,BIG RY!  
that was really nice of you to lend your time like that!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Goodlookin BigRy...not to many kats would do that shit!!


----------



## SAUL

Ryan is good people he has done favors for me in the past he is down to help out a friend if he can in anyway


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 21 2010, 04:36 PM~17262814
> *Ryan is good people he has done favors for me in the past he is down to help out a friend if he can in anyway
> *


Yeah, real cool guy......... now lend me some dough Ry! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2010, 06:38 PM~17263473
> *Yeah, real cool guy......... now lend me some dough Ry!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SAMMY IF I HAD HALF YOUR LOOT ID THROW MINE AWAY!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2010, 07:19 PM~17264913
> *SAMMY IF I HAD HALF YOUR LOOT ID THROW MINE AWAY!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I wish I had loot!! Lol!


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## edelmiro13

Mail man finally came thru with something good  Just waiting on tires to come in to bolt them on


----------



## Eryk

Beautiful wheels. Wrong thread.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2010, 01:40 PM~17260489
> *MET UP WITH YOUR HOMIE HE HAS THEM STRAPPED DOWN ON HIS RIG AND THEY ARE HEADING TO NEW MEXICO AS WE SPEAK. :h5:
> *


thanks again Ryan.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 21 2010, 05:30 PM~17262737
> *Goodlookin BigRy...not to many kats would do that shit!!
> *


Ryan even had the tires dismounted!he is ace in my book!


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 22 2010, 01:00 PM~17270712
> *Beautiful wheels.  Wrong thread.
> *


thanks if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't have found them...... Quiet sure there several tru spoke pics in this thread also


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 22 2010, 09:53 AM~17270650
> *Mail man finally came thru with something good   Just waiting on tires to come in to bolt them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 22 2010, 11:53 AM~17270650
> *Mail man finally came thru with something good   Just waiting on tires to come in to bolt them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you found the right set for our ride. They look great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 AM~17270650
> *Mail man finally came thru with something good   Just waiting on tires to come in to bolt them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS!!!! THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Glad things got there safe & securely man...welcome to the Fam


----------



## edelmiro13

Thank You everyone for the compliments you dont know how much I apriceiate finally owning a set of these especailly since now i live in the Mid-West and there very hard to find..

Tom thanks again I'm gonna be buggin the tire shop everyday now :biggrin:


----------



## 69tow

will be taking 2 sets of tru rays to Pomona Swapmeet


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Apr 22 2010, 09:52 PM~17276857
> *will be taking 2 sets of tru rays to Pomona Swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## SAUL

these will be at pomona with the o.g caps and medallions all 5 14x7s in show condition never been redone


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17277049
> *these will be at pomona with the o.g caps and medallions all 5 14x7s in show condition never been redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price?


----------



## SAUL

.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17277077
> *Price?
> *


$1,200


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## adam84

Its really true like this .........


_________________________

HDMI Cable
USB Cable


----------



## implala66

Robs68, thanks for the Tru Classic hubs, need to start saving for the caps and medallions............:thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537952


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17277049
> *these will be at pomona with the o.g caps and medallions all 5 14x7s in show condition never been redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Apr 22 2010, 09:52 PM~17276857
> *will be taking 2 sets of tru rays to Pomona Swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE???


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 23 2010, 03:19 AM~17278199
> *Robs68, thanks for the Tru Classic hubs, need to start saving for the caps and medallions............:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537952
> *


 :biggrin: GLAD YOU GOT THEM...NOW USE THEM


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 23 2010, 11:17 AM~17280905
> *PRICE???
> *


x2.....

them non- octo caps are fuckin tight


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:36 PM~17277261
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a bad deal since you WON`T have to restore them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17284042
> *not a bad deal since you WON`T have to restore them
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

the rims didnt make it to pomona they SOLD today :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2010, 06:57 PM~17284121
> *the rims didnt make it to pomona they SOLD today :cheesy:
> *


that was a cheap price!
i`m not into the crosslace, but you had me thinking about them!
but they looked as clean as my 2 sets of rays, and they would have made a perfect 3sum!


----------



## K-Blaze

My homie is looking to get rid of these if anyone is interested Tru=Classic He said. Came off a vet. 

















Is This a tru=spoke???









Also you guys ever seen these before?? They are like 26 spoke. They are crazy!!


----------



## SAUL

I have one tru classic rim for sale 14x7 reverse it needs to be restored $60 takes it i will post pics later no cap or spacer


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 23 2010, 05:57 PM~17284121
> *the rims didnt make it to pomona they SOLD today :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2010, 06:07 PM~17290864
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2010, 07:07 PM~17290864
> *:biggrin:
> *


did you get them? :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2010, 05:07 PM~17290864
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 24 2010, 08:08 PM~17291492
> *did you get them? :0
> *


LOL, NO I DIDNT!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

tru


----------



## robs68

jacked this pic from another topic


----------



## robs68

anyone interested in any of these chains...?
$80 shipped....



























$100 shipped.....




























or $160 shipped for both


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: pm sent rob


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2010, 05:10 PM~17322436
> *:biggrin: pm sent rob
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice chains....


----------



## sean_2009

whats up homies :wave:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 27 2010, 06:42 PM~17322098
> *anyone interested in any of these chains...?
> $80 shipped....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 shipped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or $160 shipped for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chango im interested in sellin those pieces of shit for scrap


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Apr 22 2010, 09:52 PM~17276857
> *will be taking 2 sets of tru rays to Pomona Swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone know if these sold at Pomona?


----------



## Freddy78

Got these up for sale, 4 15x8 Cross Laced Tru Rays w/ a set of NOS Tru Ray decals, chrome is clean, could be used as is for a bomb or you can use to hubs to make any size and offset you want im ask 650 obo, PM me for more info


----------



## brn2ridelo

any 1 have a set of tru-ray caps for sale


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 28 2010, 09:42 PM~17335564
> *any 1 have a set of tru-ray caps for sale
> *


pics and price???


----------



## sean_2009

*CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE'S I HAVE A SET OF CROSS LACE ZENITH'S BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX'S 14X7 REV ALL CHROME NEVER BEEN MOUNTED WILLING TO TRADE FOR FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRU-RAY'S 14X7 REV CHECK OUT THE PIX'S BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17341045
> *CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE'S I HAVE A SET OF CROSS LACE ZENITH'S BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX'S 14X7 REV ALL CHROME NEVER BEEN MOUNTED WILLING TO TRADE FOR FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRU-RAY'S 14X7 REV CHECK OUT THE PIX'S BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good trade! :thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 28 2010, 07:42 PM~17335564
> *any 1 have a set of tru-ray caps for sale
> *


No more. Pm please I do not have a set for sale 
I am looking for a set to buy


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Apr 28 2010, 01:49 PM~17331886
> *Got these up for sale, 4 15x8 Cross Laced Tru Rays w/ a set of NOS Tru Ray decals, chrome is clean, could be used as is for a bomb or you can use to hubs to make any size and offset you want im ask 650 obo, PM me for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


taking offers, really looking tell sell these


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Apr 29 2010, 04:45 PM~17344353
> *taking offers, really looking tell sell these
> *


You want sell them caps


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 29 2010, 11:39 AM~17341045
> *CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE'S I HAVE A SET OF CROSS LACE ZENITH'S BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX'S 14X7 REV ALL CHROME NEVER BEEN MOUNTED WILLING TO TRADE FOR FOR A CLEAN SET OF TRU-RAY'S 14X7 REV CHECK OUT THE PIX'S BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 29 2010, 08:47 PM~17346975
> *You want sell them caps
> *


Sorry, the caps stay with the rims


----------



## big al 54

HELLO IAM FROM CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB , MY CLUB IS THROUGHING A CAR SHOW IN INGLEWOOD CAL SAT MAY 8 , ONE OF OUR SPONCERS IS SPONCERING A BEST OLD SCHOOL TROPIE FOR THE THE BEST RIDE ON ASTROS TRUE SPOKES BIG HUBS THAT BEST REPRESTS THAT OLD SHOOL LOOK ALSO 200 DALLORS CLUB PARTICAPION AND TROPIE THANK YOU ALEX


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 30 2010, 11:10 AM~17351704
> *HELLO IAM FROM CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB , MY CLUB IS THROUGHING A CAR SHOW IN INGLEWOOD CAL SAT MAY 8 , ONE OF OUR SPONCERS IS SPONCERING A BEST OLD SCHOOL TROPIE FOR THE THE BEST RIDE ON ASTROS TRUE SPOKES BIG HUBS THAT BEST REPRESTS THAT OLD SHOOL LOOK  ALSO 200 DALLORS CLUB PARTICAPION AND TROPIE THANK YOU ALEX
> *



Thats awesome I hope more and more shows start doing this Much props to your club for recognizing a great Idea :h5:


----------



## big al 54

THANK YOU ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS LOVE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK AND ITS TIME IT GETS THE RECOGNION IT DESIRVES :biggrin: THANK YOU


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539113


----------



## pauls 1967

I KNOW THESE ARENT TRU CLASSICS OR TRU RAYS BUT WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF MY MCLEANS


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 30 2010, 07:02 PM~17355327
> *I KNOW THESE ARENT TRU CLASSICS OR TRU RAYS BUT WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF MY MCLEANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look nice but I would put some 59/60 spinners on them bad boys.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17357260
> *they look nice but I would put some 59/60 spinners on them bad boys.
> *


Exactly what I was going to say :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17357518
> *Exactly what I was going to say  :thumbsup:
> *




:nicoderm: :yes: :420: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17357260
> *they look nice but I would put some 59/60 spinners on them bad boys.
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17357260
> *they look nice but I would put some 59/60 spinners on them bad boys.
> *


_X's 4_


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17357260
> *they look nice but I would put some 59/60 spinners on them bad boys.
> *


thanks for the love guys i know later on thats my goal to get tru ray caps for them


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 1 2010, 08:01 AM~17358340
> *thanks for the love guys i know later on thats my goal to get tru ray caps for them
> *


Keep in mind that the TruRay caps may not fit your style of McLean. I know that they do fit the big hub McLeans.
Stock Mclean OG cap:








TruRay cap with 59/60 spinner knock off:


----------



## SAUL

I have 2 n.o.s tru ray caps with medallions in the box these have the wreaths and say tru ray $200 for both pics will be up later


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Apr 30 2010, 12:59 PM~17352034
> *THANK YOU ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS LOVE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK AND ITS TIME IT GETS THE RECOGNION IT DESIRVES :biggrin:  THANK YOU
> *


ARE YOU THE GUY THAT BOUGHT MY COLOR BARS AND DONUT WHEEL?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 01:03 PM~17352069
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539113
> *


DID YOU SELL THEM TRU`S?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17355327
> *I KNOW THESE ARENT TRU CLASSICS OR TRU RAYS BUT WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF MY MCLEANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD AS-IS
THEM MCLEANS ARE OLD AN OLD SCHOOL WHEEL TOO
BUT THEY DO LOOK GOOD WITH THE 59 SPINNER
I HAVE A PERFECT SET OF 13 INCH MCLEANS, I PLAN ON RUNNING THAT 59 SPINNER TOO


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 2 2010, 12:49 PM~17366109
> *I have 2 n.o.s tru ray caps with medallions in the box these have the wreaths and say tru ray $200 for both pics will be up later
> *


CALL ME, DONE!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 2 2010, 06:53 PM~17367983
> *CALL ME, DONE!!
> *




lucky fuck....... :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 2 2010, 12:49 PM~17366109
> *I have 2 n.o.s tru ray caps with medallions in the box these have the wreaths and say tru ray $200 for both pics will be up later
> *
























These are them and there pending sale


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 2 2010, 08:43 PM~17369050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are them and there pending sale
> *


  :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17370076
> *  :angry:
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Whats up fellas :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2010, 11:55 PM~17370597
> *
> *


lol, he had a deal pending when i posted that id take em


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2010, 10:18 AM~17373219
> *lol, he had a deal pending when i posted that id take em
> *


 :angry:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2010, 10:18 AM~17373219
> *lol, he had a deal pending when i posted that id take em
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 3 2010, 12:38 PM~17374552
> *:angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 3 2010, 05:34 PM~17377758
> *
> *


  WHATS UP ROB??


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17378056
> *  WHATS UP ROB??
> *


nada...just found out my wifes having a girl...another girl :angry:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 2 2010, 07:43 PM~17369050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are them and there pending sale
> *



Do you still have these for sale? Let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 3 2010, 05:01 PM~17378066
> *nada...just found out my wifes having a girl...another girl :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: Congrats!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 3 2010, 06:37 PM~17378531
> *:cheesy:  Congrats!
> *


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 3 2010, 06:00 PM~17378042
> *:yessad:
> *


 :happysad: 

Saul is such a tease......


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 3 2010, 07:01 PM~17378066
> *nada...just found out my wifes having a girl...another girl :angry:*


*Congrats!!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17382592
> *:happysad:
> 
> Saul is such a tease......
> *


 YES HE IS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 3 2010, 06:01 PM~17378066
> *nada...just found out my wifes having a girl...another girl :angry:
> *


congrats bro....


----------



## SUPREME69

THINK IM GONNA SELL MY TRU RAYS, WILL POST SOME PICS LATER TODAY.


----------



## robs68

THANKS....WAITING ON A HOUSE...AND A BABY GIRL...LIFES GOOD LOLS :biggrin:








TTT............


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 27 2010, 07:42 PM~17322098
> *anyone interested in any of these chains...?
> $80 shipped....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 shipped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or $160 shipped for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check out how much this one sold for :wow: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-8-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096073
> *(2) 15 Tru Classic rims that are the hard to find 5" bolt pattern asking $200 shipped
> *


Still got these.....need them gone!!


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 6 2010, 10:41 AM~17409400
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2010, 10:01 AM~17398652
> *THINK IM GONNA SELL MY TRU RAYS, WILL POST SOME PICS LATER TODAY.
> *


any pics.....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+May 5 2010, 10:01 AM~17398652-->
> 
> 
> 
> THINK IM GONNA SELL MY TRU RAYS, WILL POST SOME PICS LATER TODAY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79lincoln_@May 6 2010, 07:38 PM~17413746
> *any pics.....*


 :0 I am still waiting, too.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17415129
> *:0 I am still waiting, too.
> *



SORRY EZ THE SOON TO BE WIFE SAID, SHE WILL BE MORE PISSED OFF IF I SOLD THEM. SO IM GONNA KEEP THEM FOR NOW


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17418693
> *SORRY EZ THE SOON TO BE WIFE SAID, SHE WILL BE MORE PISSED OFF IF I SOLD THEM. SO IM GONNA KEEP THEM FOR NOW
> *


No harm, no foul... :biggrin: Thanks for the update. I'll let my nephew know.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17419669
> *No harm, no foul... :biggrin: Thanks for the update. I'll let my nephew know.
> *


  NOW IF SHE WAS THE TYPE THAT MADE ME SELL ALL MY STUFF, THEN YOU WOULD HAVE HAD THEM ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

:0 Where did you get these.... SUPREME....we need to talk buddy.  



> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 AM~17270650
> *Mail man finally came thru with something good   Just waiting on tires to come in to bolt them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17418693
> *SORRY EZ THE SOON TO BE WIFE SAID, SHE WILL BE MORE PISSED OFF IF I SOLD THEM. SO IM GONNA KEEP THEM FOR NOW
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 5 2010, 07:27 PM~17403272
> *Still got these.....need them gone!!
> *


(2) 15 Tru Classic rims that are the hard to find 5" bolt pattern asking $200 shipped


make offers & will cut them faster than OJ..


----------



## 63SAL951

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/1724918963.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 63SAL951_@May 9 2010, 10:14 PM~17438732
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pts/1724918963.html
> *


Made the deal on those Fri.... :biggrin: I got one more set that will go with the hubs!


----------



## 84Homies

Finally got my set.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 10 2010, 12:44 PM~17444134
> *Made the deal on those Fri.... :biggrin:  I got one more set that will go with the hubs!
> *


Were those yours Dirty or did you pick them up?


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## implala66

any one selling caps or medallions for the Tru Classics?????


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## Bigsmooth

OK 14x7 reversed rays w/medallion caps $1200 shipped 
Kind of bright out today hard to take good pics but you get the idea.

Rim 1









Rim 2










Rim 3









Rim 4


----------



## Bigsmooth

I also have a spare OCTO cap w/ Medallion if anyone needs a single make me an offer. I dont have an extra cross flag don't ask!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

the cross flag is badddddasssssss


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2010, 05:19 PM~17481530
> *the cross flag is badddddasssssss
> 
> *



Hell yeah the pretty much dominate . . . . . :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: nice


----------



## harborareaPhil

that's my next search.... truray medallions

I like the shape of the caps too


----------



## SAUL

:naughty:


----------



## SAUL

my rays :naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2010, 08:21 PM~17483447
> *my rays :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2010, 08:22 PM~17483468
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17483435
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niccccccceeeeee!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2010, 08:21 PM~17483447
> *my rays :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17483435
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


de aquellas..............


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

WTB some Tru Ray cross flag decals if anyone has a set or knows where I can find them!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@May 16 2010, 11:10 AM~17506147
> *WTB some Tru Ray cross flag decals if anyone has a set or knows where I can find them!
> *


on Ebay right now.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17483435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


question, are the caps different????


----------



## SAUL

Same caps


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 27 2010, 05:42 PM~17322098
> *anyone interested in any of these chains...?
> $80 shipped....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 shipped.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or $160 shipped for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE


----------



## ez_rider

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: robs68, ez_rider, SAUL
> *


 :wave: :wave: What's up gente :wave: :wave:


----------



## robs68

WHAT UP.....WAITING TO SEE TOMARROWS GAME.... :0 :0 GO SUNS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 06:58 PM~17509428
> *WHAT UP.....WAITING TO SEE TOMARROWS GAME.... :0  :0 GO SUNS
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

come up of the day at stockton swapmeet :biggrin: 
brand new 175/75/14 hankooks $250  tru classics came free with them :cheesy: they wer missing 1 cap...i just happened to have exact one at home :0


----------



## Bigsmooth

Wow nice come up they look dope


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 16 2010, 08:34 PM~17509853
> *Wow nice come up they look dope
> *


thanks....they wer clean dirty...i washed them up and they super clean now


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 16 2010, 08:37 PM~17509895
> *thanks....they wer clean dirty...i washed them up and they super clean now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice buy....


----------



## 85eldoCE

lucky sonofabitch
aint shit like that over here in NC


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 17 2010, 06:55 AM~17513214
> *lucky sonofabitch
> aint shit like that over here in NC
> *


:biggrin:
and after i bought them i left them right there....shoulda seen how many people wer tryin to get the guy to sell them :cheesy:


----------



## 85eldoCE

any one got a set for a front wheel drive


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 16 2010, 08:26 PM~17509746
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 65_impalow

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 17 2010, 07:27 AM~17513355
> *:biggrin:
> and after i bought them i left them right there....shoulda seen how many people wer tryin to get the guy to sell them :cheesy:
> *


aint gunna lie.. i was 1 of them. congrats on the best come up at the meet


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509829
> *come up of the day at stockton swapmeet :biggrin:
> brand new 175/75/14 hankooks  $250    tru classics came free with them :cheesy: they wer missing 1 cap...i just happened to have exact one at home :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen these in person they look new after u cleand them mike


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509829
> *come up of the day at stockton swapmeet :biggrin:
> brand new 175/75/14 hankooks  $250    tru classics came free with them :cheesy: they wer missing 1 cap...i just happened to have exact one at home :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"SCORE"


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 17 2010, 12:20 PM~17516842
> *
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

DAMN... that was a killer buy!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2010, 06:10 PM~17532468
> *"SCORE"
> *


  thanks


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 65_impalow_@May 18 2010, 02:13 AM~17524582
> *aint gunna lie.. i was 1 of them. congrats on the best come up at the meet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 04:12 PM~17531115
> *Seen these in person they look new after u cleand them mike
> *


lets get them cars ready...2 mikes + 2 67S + 2 SETS OF TRUS=DOIN TOO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

NICE WHEELS GOOD SCORE


----------



## touchdowntodd

best deal ive seen in a LONG LONG time


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17533690
> *best deal ive seen in a LONG LONG time
> *


THANKS


----------



## harborareaPhil

so.... are they keepers?


or.... for sale..... :biggrin:


----------



## implala66




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2010, 12:36 AM~17548527
> *so.... are they keepers?
> or.... for sale.....  :biggrin:
> *


  KEEPERS.......ALREADY ON CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 21 2010, 07:25 PM~17566328
> * KEEPERS.......ALREADY ON CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

Pics man!


----------



## God's Son2

does anyone have any deep dish 30 spokes, 14's or 15's? maybe looking to get some


----------



## SAUL

A friend of mine has a set of 4 Tru=Classic caps with medallions for sale he is asking $350 for them both caps and medallions are in good shape pics will go up in a bit


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2010, 04:39 PM~17572249
> *A friend of mine has a set of 4 Tru=Classic caps with medallions for sale he is asking $350 for them both caps and medallions are in good shape pics will go up in a bit
> *


SOLD


----------



## brn2ridelo

anyone have any tru-ray caps for sale


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17509829
> *come up of the day at stockton swapmeet :biggrin:
> brand new 175/75/14 hankooks  $250    tru classics came free with them :cheesy: they wer missing 1 cap...i just happened to have exact one at home :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dddaaammmmmnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2010, 10:20 PM~17574589
> *SOLD
> *


dam
:0


----------



## SAUL

Ok i have a set of 4 Tru=rays with caps and flag stickers with 2 5.60s skinny white wall and 2 N.O.S Tru=ray caps with medallions for $1500 pics up later tonite


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.....Saul is selling everything
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

and a set of N.O.S Tru=spoke knock offs for $450 o.b.o :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2010, 05:02 PM~17579240
> *dam.....Saul is selling everything
> :biggrin:
> *


HE'S UP TO SOMETHIMG!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17579545
> *HE'S UP TO SOMETHIMG!!!!
> *



maybe he's gonna come buy your merc?
:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

$1500 O.B.O :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17579971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 O.B.O :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 23 2010, 07:17 PM~17580220
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:*


* :wow: :wow: :wow: X2 :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17568479
> *:angry:
> 
> Pics man!
> *


----------



## SAUL

:wow:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## harborareaPhil

looks good bro


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2010, 11:41 PM~17583473
> *looks good bro
> *


thanks


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 23 2010, 06:46 PM~17579971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 O.B.O :biggrin:
> *


$1300


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17585800
> *$1300
> *


 :twak: ................ 400.00 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 24 2010, 11:37 AM~17586986
> *:twak:  ................ 400.00 .......  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :loco: :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2010, 11:22 AM~17587357
> *:angry:  :nono:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


But I thought we were like brothers! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

how much for the 560s?


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17568479
> *:angry:
> 
> Pics man!
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2010, 11:19 AM~17585800
> *$1300
> *


13's?


----------



## SAUL

14s :yes:


----------



## implala66

any pics of a 66 impala on Tru=Classics???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 26 2010, 03:20 PM~17613008
> *any pics of a 66 impala on Tru=Classics???
> *


saul has a few !!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@May 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17602738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love them body styles....Looks good man!!

Your car looks like a 'john' at a stripclub tho...everything is topless :wow:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 26 2010, 12:23 AM~17606122
> *14s :yes:
> *


obo?


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1764407946.html


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 24 2010, 02:14 PM~17588345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the 560s?
> *


what happend? :angry:


----------



## SAUL

sold


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2010, 06:46 PM~17636379
> *sold
> *


i see that.... :wow:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17635044
> *:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1764407946.html
> *


I live in Norwalk and have no idea who that guy is. He is selling ALL his shit tho. Been seeing a lot of his adds on clist. 










:wow:


----------



## lunatic




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil

:nicoderm: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 1 2010, 07:08 PM~17668801
> *T T T
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil

sup brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

any one going to San Berdoo?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Guess not...  

Well if you guys do go come look for me. My car will be there with my brother and his club Impressions.


----------



## implala66




----------



## mrcaddy

hey homies i have a question i roll a clean ass coupe deville on some chinas :uh: and i was wondering if anyone cud tell me if tru spokes tru rays wud fit on my car if anyone can help me answering that question pm me please i wud love to get a hold of a set of these old skool pimp ass trus thank you guys keep those coming !!!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ

WHATS UP TRU- FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jun 5 2010, 02:08 PM~17703349
> *
> 
> *


Them look clean....nice score!!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 5 2010, 05:18 PM~17703982
> *Them look clean....nice score!!
> *


thanks...............


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 4 2010, 07:56 AM~17694179
> *Guess not...
> 
> Well if you guys do go come look for me. My car will be there with my brother and his club Impressions.
> *


nice meeting you the other day bro...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17721301
> *nice meeting you the other day bro...
> *


Same here, it was good to meet you brutha! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I was testing out part of my display... never finished it all the way but I think it still came out nice.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17736510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was testing out part of my display... never finished it all the way but I think it still came out nice.
> *


----------



## 85eldoCE

ANYONE NO WERE SOME 14X6 FRONT WHEEL DRIVE TRUSPOKE OR CLASSICS FOR A 85 ELDO


----------



## SAUL

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1782694075.html TRU RAYS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2010, 06:01 PM~17741733
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1782694075.html TRU RAYS
> *


IM ON MY WAY TO PICK THESE UP ILL POST PICS LATER


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2010, 08:45 PM~17743749
> *IM ON MY WAY TO PICK THESE UP ILL POST PICS LATER *


 Nice score


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17736510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was testing out part of my display... never finished it all the way but I think it still came out nice.*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17743806
> *Nice score
> *


J/K :biggrin: I have no use for 15s


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2010, 09:07 PM~17744017
> *J/K  :biggrin: I have no use for 15s
> *


put em on the burban :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2010, 09:07 PM~17744017
> *J/K  :biggrin: I have no use for 15s
> *


I should go get them and sport 'em on my Tundra :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 08:07 AM~17747725
> *I should go get them and sport 'em on my Tundra :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 08:07 AM~17747725
> *I should go get them and sport 'em on my Tundra :biggrin:
> *


DO IT EZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:02 AM~17748673
> *DO IT EZ!!! :biggrin:*


Alright...I'm on my way....will post pics later.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:02 AM~17748673
> *DO IT EZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


Done...cleaned them up a bit and slapped my spinner caps on them :biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 05:01 PM~17752779
> *Done...cleaned them up a bit and slapped my spinner caps on them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:roflmao:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17752779
> *Done...cleaned them up a bit and slapped my spinner caps on them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wanna sell the caps???


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 10 2010, 07:46 PM~17753710
> *Wanna sell the caps???*


Sorry but these are keepers.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17754043
> *Sorry but these are keepers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have seen them brand new but how do you mount them to the wheel caps???


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 10 2010, 08:24 PM~17754105
> *I have seen them brand new but how do you mount them to the wheel caps???
> *


You need to use the octagon caps and they spinners come with four screws on the back side. You will need to drill holes into the octagon caps and fasten them from the inside.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17754239
> *You need to use the octagon caps and they spinners come with four screws on the back side. You will need to drill holes into the octagon caps and fasten them from the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thanks


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 10 2010, 09:33 PM~17755025
> *  thanks*


Anytime


----------



## pauls 1967

WHERE YOU OUT OF I SELL HANKOOK TIRES I SELL 175/70R14'S FOR $56.00 A TIRE IN A SMALL WHITE WALL I WILL SHIP BUT IT MIGHT COST A LITTLE MORE


----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T


coo pics... i like those knockoffs


----------



## SAUL

I just picked up a set of N.O.S 14X7 reversed TRU CLASSICS in the box with a set of 6 N.O.S TRU CLASSIC caps with medallions i will post pics later oh and i also picked up a N.O.S set of 14x7 reversed TRU SPOKES in the box :cheesy: :biggrin: Cant complain it was a good day


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 03:52 PM~17775568
> *I just picked up  a set of N.O.S 14X7 reversed TRU CLASSICS in the box with a set of 6 N.O.S TRU CLASSIC caps with medallions i will post pics later oh and i also picked up a N.O.S set of 14x7 reversed TRU SPOKES in the box  :cheesy:  :biggrin: Cant complain it was a good day
> *


YOU SELLING OR JUST BRAGIN? :rant:


----------



## SAUL

id go with the second one


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 04:05 PM~17775966
> *id go with the second one
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 13 2010, 06:04 PM~17776314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

A little preview of the CLASSICS


----------



## SAUL

here is one of the 6 N.O.S CLASSIC caps


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 05:40 PM~17776571
> *A little preview of the CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 05:42 PM~17776587
> *here is one of the 6 N.O.S CLASSIC caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

mutherfucker..... nice score bro


if you decide to sell anything.... pm me :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17777082
> *mutherfucker..... nice score bro
> if you decide to sell anything.... pm me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GOT THESE THRU A HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 I see t top Monte in your sig....pics :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17776571-->
> 
> 
> 
> A little preview of the CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 06:42 PM~17776587
> *here is one of the 6 N.O.S CLASSIC caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice score :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2010, 08:12 PM~17777286
> *:0  I see t top Monte in your sig....pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 13 2010, 08:13 PM~17777300
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice score :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17778584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sell me the monte and the n.o.s. trus


----------



## SAUL

N.O.S TRU=CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 11:54 PM~17779018
> *N.O.S TRU=CLASSIC CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score...hit me up later! :0 :happysad:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 10:04 PM~17778604
> *:wave:  :wave:*


What up Saul....nice Monte by the way.


----------



## SAUL

Gracias Ez


----------



## ferns213

Where did you get them classics at?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17778584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW :worship: 

When ndid you get this? Very nice Saul!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2010, 10:32 AM~17782164
> *Where did you get them classics at?
> *


From u homie thanks again


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 14 2010, 12:19 PM~17783083
> *WOW :worship:
> 
> When ndid you get this? Very nice Saul!
> *


Thanks i picked it up last week


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17777082
> *mutherfucker..... nice score bro
> if you decide to sell anything.... pm me :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK ON TRYING TO GET ANYTHING FROM SAUL HES LIKE AN 90 YEAR OLD MAN WONT SELL SHIT RATHER SEE IT EVAPORATE THAN SELL IT :biggrin: 

PINCHE SAUL TE LA COMES TODA :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17778584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID YOU GET THIS BACK?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 11:03 PM~17778584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MC IS THE SHIT!
'T' TOPS AN ALL :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 14 2010, 02:57 PM~17784378
> *GOOD LUCK ON TRYING TO GET ANYTHING FROM SAUL HES LIKE AN 90 YEAR OLD MAN WONT SELL SHIT RATHER SEE IT EVAPORATE THAN SELL IT :biggrin:
> 
> PINCHE SAUL TE LA COMES TODA  :cheesy:
> *


ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS WAIT....EVENTUALLY HELL SELL......BUT IT WONT BE CHEAP.... :0 IAM GONNA START SAVING


----------



## ez_rider

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, ACCESSORYFREAK*


 What's up Rick


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 14 2010, 03:01 PM~17784420
> *DID YOU GET THIS BACK?
> *


Yup bought it back from Jr


----------



## harborareaPhil

tru classics on the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 04:11 PM~17785051
> *Yup bought it back from Jr
> *


really nice car.... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 14 2010, 03:02 PM~17784426
> *ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS WAIT....EVENTUALLY HELL SELL......BUT IT WONT BE CHEAP.... :0 IAM GONNA START SAVING
> *


no im good saul is the homie im not trying to buy anything from him i never keep a car longer than a year to even put this rims on it :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 14 2010, 05:22 PM~17785647
> *no im good saul is the homie im not trying to buy anything from him i never keep a car longer than a year to even put this rims on it :biggrin:
> *


whats up mija :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 14 2010, 03:34 PM~17784697
> *What's up Rick
> *


EZ! Whats new?


----------



## SUPREME69

been waiting to share this sad moment with you guys. i got married in may and this pic was taken 2 days later :tears: :tears: its true once you get married your shits gotta go  









just kidding guys i have my apt packed full of stuff and i couldnt even walk in it anymore :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 05:42 PM~17785831
> *whats up mija  :biggrin:
> *


WUS UP CULITO NICE MONTE BY THE WAY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2010, 09:35 PM~17788818
> *been waiting to share this sad moment with you guys. i got married in may and this pic was taken 2 days later :tears:  :tears: its true once you get married your shits gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding guys i have my apt packed full of stuff and i couldnt even walk in it anymore :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO SELL ME A SET FOR MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17789944
> *YOU NEED TO SELL ME A SET FOR MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:
> *


orale hook me up carnal send me a price for the ones with the small caps


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17788818
> *been waiting to share this sad moment with you guys. i got married in may and this pic was taken 2 days later :tears:  :tears: its true once you get married your shits gotta go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding guys i have my apt packed full of stuff and i couldnt even walk in it anymore :biggrin:
> *


whewwwwwwwww
i thought you were taking them to be recycled! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

i have a recycling center in my garage.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

i got these 3 caps for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546899


----------



## firme64impala

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1791711581.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## ez_rider

* :wave: Happy Father's Day! :wave: *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 20 2010, 07:09 AM~17837605
> * :wave: Happy Father's Day! :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 09:04 PM~17861493
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## harborareaPhil

fuckin Saul.....


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17862411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Nice Classics


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 10:08 PM~17862411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME KN0W WHEN YOU SELL THEM.....WHICH WILL BE ANY TIME NOW....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17862411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 23 2010, 11:49 AM~17866345
> *LET ME KN0W WHEN YOU SELL THEM.....WHICH WILL BE ANY TIME NOW....
> *


This set just came in to inventory just yesterday that makes 3 complete sets of classics for me let me look at them for a while then who knows they might go up for grabs if the price is right


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17867458
> *This set just came in to inventory just yesterday that makes 3 complete sets of classics for me let me look at them for a while then who knows they might go up for grabs if the price is right
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SAUL

:angry: :rant:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17869134
> *:angry:  :rant:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17862431
> *fuckin Saul.....
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 23 2010, 05:40 PM~17869382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17870757
> *
> *



you dont love me no more?  give me a call lil Homie!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17867458
> *This set just came in to inventory just yesterday that makes 3 complete sets of classics for me let me look at them for a while then who knows they might go up for grabs if the price is right
> *


keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

first offer for SAUL...my TRU RAYS PLUS CASH!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 23 2010, 09:55 PM~17872020
> *you dont love me no more?    give me a call lil Homie!
> *


 Abel pm me your number i changed phones and i have a mixture of numbers i dont know whos is whos


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17867458
> *This set just came in to inventory just yesterday that makes 3 complete sets of classics for me let me look at them for a while then who knows they might go up for grabs if the price is right
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 PM~17867458
> *This set just came in to inventory just yesterday that makes 3 complete sets of classics for me let me look at them for a while then who knows they might go up for grabs if the price is right
> *


PINCHE PRESUMIDO


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 24 2010, 03:11 PM~17877957
> *PINCHE PRESUMIDO
> *


Si te portas bien para navidad te los presto


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17872321
> *first offer for SAUL...my TRU RAYS PLUS CASH!!!!
> *


My offer..... I'll pay for 3 of these for you in T.J.! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo

In a junkyard in san berdo


----------



## brn2ridelo

Just need some 5-20s for my Tru-rays


----------



## brn2ridelo

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17889205
> *Just need some 5-20s for my Tru-rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


junk yard find?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2010, 04:43 PM~17878598
> *Si te portas bien para navidad  te los presto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice.... I'm really liking this love for these on glasshouses... I'd like that pos tru classic for a spare


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 12:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *


In Love!
:boink: :h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 11:04 PM~17861493
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they make these in front wheel drive


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Freddy78

make offer


----------



## pauls 1967

what kind of wheel is this?


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2010, 07:35 PM~17889174
> *In a junkyard in san berdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


After all the Pm i got on these rims im gona go back this weekend and get them 
Hopefully there still there


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I wouldnt have left without them!!


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE $20.00  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17922226
> *FOR SALE $20.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice for a spare...


----------



## SAUL

AN UGLY SPARE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17922595
> *AN UGLY SPARE :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17922226
> *FOR SALE $20.00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: mount that outside your house and use as a waterhose holder


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17776571
> *A little preview of the CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these might go up too theres only 2 rims 2 caps both n.o.s and they wont be cheap


----------



## elspock84




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 1 2010, 06:41 AM~17934424
> *these might go up too theres only 2 rims 2 caps both n.o.s and  they wont be cheap *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: ..............................................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17922595
> *AN UGLY SPARE :biggrin:
> *


REAL UGLY!!


----------



## ez_rider

*I can use this as a spare for my truck*









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17776571
> *A little preview of the CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE FOR $ALE PM ME IF INTERESTED 2 RIMS N.O.S WITH 2 N.O.S CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2010, 05:20 PM~17967016
> *THESE ARE FOR $ALE PM ME IF INTERESTED 2 RIMS N.O.S WITH 2 N.O.S CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 5 2010, 08:10 PM~17968209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 1 2010, 09:31 AM~17934780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those caps are clean  anyone know where i can find some like these or some mclean with the same design


----------



## SAUL

McLeans


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ive always liked mccleans


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are clean  looking at some here onRally America's site
anyone ever buy anything from them


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2010, 01:15 AM~18008877
> *damn those are clean  looking at some here onRally America's site
> anyone ever buy anything from them
> *


nice stuff


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 10 2010, 12:06 PM~18010576
> *nice stuff
> *


yeah and good prices  i already got 30 saved i just need to save at least another 25 and i'll have enough to get the mclean caps


----------



## cadiking

Looking for true classics or true spokes that will fit my 1963 riviera


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2010, 02:15 AM~18008877
> *damn those are clean  looking at some here onRally America's site
> anyone ever buy anything from them
> *


Yes, i have & the person who created those wheels owns that business.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 12 2010, 10:41 AM~18024210
> *Yes, i have & the person who created those wheels owns that business.....
> *


whats up dirty how have you been  yeah i saw that  how was your experience with rally america


----------



## harborareaPhil

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 13 2010, 12:25 PM~18035907
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18038884
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jun 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17703349
> *
> 
> *



For personal reasons can't keep them, so they are up for grabs, ready to be sent to you favorite rim shop, will no separate selling as a set caps/meddalions/hubs............... 625 shipped


----------



## touchdowntodd

ralley america is 200% on point.. 

jimmy jr redid my trus.. best deal out there, and great work


----------



## SAUL

Who bought the N.O.S Tru=classic caps on ebay just right now for $225 all four with medallions :0


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18056980
> *Who bought the N.O.S Tru=classic caps on ebay just right now for $225 all four with medallions  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

there's a set of 2 right now... bid jumped from $100 to $140 in a second


----------



## SAUL

A friend of mine bought them he calls me up before he is going to buy them and asks me if thats a good price i told him if he didnt hit the buy it now someone else was going to beat him to it :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

mutherfucker wish I saw that.....



groceries could wait....


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2010, 01:15 AM~18008877
> *damn those are clean  looking at some here onRally America's site
> anyone ever buy anything from them
> *


Anyone know if there caps are metal or plastic 
I need some metal one for my Tru-rays


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 15 2010, 11:36 PM~18059307
> *mutherfucker wish I saw that.....
> groceries could wait....
> *


I came up on mine for 125 the medallions are clean but the caps are rusted 









There goin on these


----------



## harborareaPhil

those are gonna look great on the glasshouse bro


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2010, 12:31 AM~18059481
> *those are gonna look great on the glasshouse bro
> *


Yes thanks 
Also lookin for a set of 5.20s


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2010, 12:40 AM~18059499
> *Yes thanks
> Also lookin for a set of 5.20s
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 04:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## robs68

SEEN THIS AT THE IMPERIAL CAR SHOW LAST WEEKEND..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 18 2010, 08:26 PM~18078690
> *SEEN THIS AT THE IMPERIAL CAR SHOW LAST WEEKEND..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Rick, hows the bar working? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 18 2010, 09:26 PM~18078690
> *SEEN THIS AT THE IMPERIAL CAR SHOW LAST WEEKEND..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rob, this is Rick's car. His LIL tag is ACCESSORYFREAK. One cool dude with a really clean ride.


----------



## harborareaPhil

very nice 64'.... straight old school


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2010, 01:43 AM~18079943
> *very nice 64'.... straight old school
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 18 2010, 10:41 PM~18079220
> *Rob, this is Rick's car. His LIL tag is ACCESSORYFREAK. One cool dude with a really clean ride.
> *


yeah.really cool dude.met him there at the show.
rick and rob it was cool meeting both of you at the show.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jul 19 2010, 11:25 AM~18082559
> *yeah.really cool dude.met him there at the show.
> rick and rob it was cool meeting both of you at the show.
> 
> *


IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU AS WELL....DID YOU ENJOY THE SHOW?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 19 2010, 01:09 PM~18083514
> *IT WAS KOO MEETING YOU AS WELL....DID YOU ENJOY THE SHOW?
> *


yeah one of my favorites


----------



## thapachuco

http://sfbay.en.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1856414788.html


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Rob... you shoulda said hello! Sorry I missed ya! I love the Imperials show! killer cars awsome vibe and GREAT people! Always sad when I miss it (except that cerritos mess).

65SS great finally meeting you in person! Tail lights were the deal!

WHATS UP EZ! :wave:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 03:59 PM~18114942
> *Rob... you shoulda said hello! Sorry I missed ya! I love the Imperials show! killer cars awsome vibe and GREAT people! Always sad when I miss it (except that cerritos mess).
> 65SS great finally meeting you in person! Tail lights were the deal!
> WHATS UP EZ!  :wave:*


Just working and checking-in. Nothing new to report. Take care


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 18 2010, 10:03 PM~18079004
> *Hey Rick, hows the bar working?  :biggrin:
> *



Perfect... it looks good in there huh.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18117945
> *Perfect... it looks good in there huh.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

still for sale...............



[/quote]


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 09:04 PM~17861493
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this set is for sale its complete with caps and spacers ready to mount on tires and roll 1 rim has a little bit of rash but all the wheels are clean im asking $975 hit me up if your serious and have the cash no payment plans and no putting them on hold first come first serve thanks


----------



## Sin Sixty

I have a REALLY nice set of Tru Rays for sale. They were completely restored and in perfect condition with new 520's. They come with both sets of caps also in perfect condition.


































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 25 2010, 04:16 PM~18137719
> *I have a REALLY nice set of Tru Rays for sale.  They were completely restored and in perfect condition with new 520's.  They come with both sets of caps also in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *



SOLD to big RYAN!  Thx homie and enjoy


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18138802
> *SOLD to big RYAN!    Thx homie and enjoy
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 25 2010, 06:28 PM~18138807
> *THANK YOU BROTHER!!
> *


Damm it Ryan, I didn't even get a chance to see the live auction yet!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice snap-on box....


congrats RY


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Ry your stock pile must be rediculous by now.... good buy brutha!


----------



## BIG SKIP

im looking for some caps that will fit mcleans. if ya got sum hit me up asap


----------



## SAUL

Big Skip those wheels look like Tru Rays to me you should try looking for some Tru Ray caps instead they would look alot better


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$350 complete with caps and tires


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 01:45 PM~18144417
> *Big Skip those wheels look like Tru Rays to me you should try looking for some Tru Ray caps instead they would look alot better
> *


:thumbsup: Good looking out, also how can I tell the difference couse they all look the same to me?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 02:45 PM~18144417
> *Big Skip those wheels look like Tru Rays to me you should try looking for some Tru Ray caps instead they would look alot better
> *


I might sell my Tru Ray octagon caps if your interested.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 01:47 PM~18144441
> *$350 complete with caps and tires
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 26 2010, 05:30 PM~18146369
> *I might sell my Tru Ray octagon caps if your interested.
> *


pm me price and pics :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

damnit saul, if you were local id have those mcleans already... damnit


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 26 2010, 06:00 PM~18146665
> *damnit saul, if you were local id have those mcleans already... damnit
> *


HE WILL SHIP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Nobody likes mcleans


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 07:09 PM~18147438
> *Nobody likes mcleans
> *



i do!


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18148719
> *i do!
> *


x2


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 01:47 PM~18144441
> *$350 complete with caps and tires
> *


damn good deal


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 26 2010, 07:09 PM~18147438
> *Nobody likes mcleans
> *


I do :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18148719
> *i do!*


*X2...If I had the feria, they'd be in my garage right now  GL with the sale homie.*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 26 2010, 10:20 PM~18149614
> *X2...If I had the feria, they'd be in my garage right now  GL with the sale homie.
> *


 :biggrin: i heard that


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Jun 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17913306
> *make offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STILL HAVE THESE WHEELS...WHAT BOLT PATTERN? OFFSET?


----------



## dwnsouth985

Looking for some 30 spokes or TRU's to go on a 80' coupe deville who got some for sale


----------



## touchdowntodd

i love those mcleans.. but $350 + $120 for shipping is over budget for wheels to have just for fun..... if we were close id pay and pick em up any day ... that extra $100 for shipping knocks me outta the park 

we all know saul isnt gonna sell cheaper tho LOL


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 27 2010, 08:05 PM~18158891
> *i love those mcleans.. but $350 + $120 for shipping is over budget for wheels to have just for fun..... if we were close id pay and pick em up any day ... that extra $100 for shipping knocks me outta the park
> 
> we all know saul isnt gonna sell cheaper tho LOL
> *


I MIGHT GET THEM I LIVE 90 MINS AWAY FROM HIM  :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

if had the extra cash I'd be on my way home with them


----------



## SAUL

IF SOMEONE COMES TOMORROW FOR THEM ILL DO $325 :biggrin: THESE WHEELS ARE GOOD DRIVERS THEY HAVE NO RASH THEY DO HAVE SOME FADED SPOKES AND 1 OF THE TIRES IS WORN FROM THE INSIDE ALL 4 TIRES ARE THE SAME 175/75R14 HERCULES AND ALL 4 CAPS ARE MCLEAN LOGO CAPS 1 HAS SOME DINGS BUT FOR THE PRICE U CANT GO WRONG


----------



## tko_818

anybody selling some Tru spokes, 14s? i wanna join the group :happysad:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18158891
> *i love those mcleans.. but $350 + $120 for shipping is over budget for wheels to have just for fun..... if we were close id pay and pick em up any day ... that extra $100 for shipping knocks me outta the park
> 
> we all know saul isnt gonna sell cheaper tho LOL
> *


Listen...the money you blow on them wheels could get you tires for them Tru Spokes...stay focus dude or i'll buy a ticket to fly out there & kick ya in the willy ding ding bringing them wheels back with me!! 
I thought i was like a monkey on crack... :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 27 2010, 10:45 PM~18160593
> *anybody selling some Tru spokes, 14s? i wanna join the group :happysad:
> *


THIS IS A GOOD START  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=553724


----------



## harborareaPhil

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18138807
> *THANK YOU BROTHER!!
> *


GOOD SCORE! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA RUN THEM ON?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 27 2010, 10:45 PM~18160593
> *anybody selling some Tru spokes, 14s? i wanna join the group :happysad:*


PM Sent


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 27 2010, 10:54 PM~18160672
> *Listen...the money you blow on them wheels could get you tires for them Tru Spokes...stay focus dude or i'll buy a ticket to fly out there & kick ya in the willy ding ding bringing them wheels back with me!!
> I thought i was like a monkey on crack... :wow:
> *




hahaha i have 175-75s waitin tommy.. in fact, i should have mounted pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18160672
> *Listen...the money you blow on them wheels could get you tires for them Tru Spokes...stay focus dude or i'll buy a ticket to fly out there & kick ya in the willy ding ding bringing them wheels back with me!!
> I thought i was like a monkey on crack... :wow:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 12:41 AM~18161172
> *GOOD SCORE! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA RUN THEM ON?
> *


YOUR 76!! :0 :biggrin: LOL!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 28 2010, 09:57 AM~18162712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lololol..Sammy..should have figured.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 28 2010, 12:19 PM~18163689
> *YOUR 76!! :0  :biggrin:  LOL!!!
> *


OH SHIT!
SO NO NEED TO MOUNT THESE?


----------



## harborareaPhil

that's a great pic


----------



## SAUL

Anyone looking for a set of clean tru classic caps with n.o.s medallions hit me up my buddy wants to sell his set $350


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 28 2010, 01:55 PM~18165020
> *Anyone looking for a set of clean tru classic caps with n.o.s medallions hit me up my buddy wants to sell his set
> *


HARBORAREAPHIL!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

THEN I`LL NEED TO LIST THEM 2 SELL :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 28 2010, 01:55 PM~18165020
> *Anyone looking for a set of clean tru classic caps with n.o.s medallions hit me up my buddy wants to sell his set $350
> *


TTT


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 24 2010, 08:09 AM~18128834
> *still for sale...............
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 03:28 PM~18165826
> *
> THEN I`LL NEED TO  LIST THEM 2 SELL  :wow:
> *



for how much :scrutinize: pm me


----------



## chevydaddy619

A set of Mcleans for sale.  

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1869186822.html


----------



## chevydaddy619

Sete of Tru Ray Wheels  

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1864526589.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Thats the most i've ever seen stickers go for....dayyum


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Jul 26 2010, 12:26 PM~18143737
> *im looking for some caps that will fit mcleans. if ya got sum hit me up asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT THE SAME CAPS AND STICKERS BUT THE STICKERS ARE BEAT UP~


----------



## O*C 68

MY ELCO ON TRU RAYS :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

MY BRO N LAWS 63s


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2010, 08:33 AM~18198228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY ELCO ON TRU RAYS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2010, 08:46 AM~18198276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BRO N LAWS 63s *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2010, 08:46 AM~18198276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BRO N LAWS 63s
> *


NICE WOW


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2010, 08:46 AM~18198276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BRO N LAWS 63s
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jul 31 2010, 05:52 PM~18195388
> *I GOT THE SAME CAPS AND STICKERS BUT THE STICKERS ARE BEAT UP~
> *


l think l found some already, but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

T T T


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 1 2010, 08:33 AM~18198228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY ELCO ON TRU RAYS  :biggrin:
> *


  nice


----------



## R0L0

I'm looking for 1 cap and medallion if anyone has 1 laying for sale pm me pic and price. Thanks in advance


----------



## SAUL

If u go on chevybombs.com there was one there for sale cap and medallion $50 bucks in nor cal too


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2010, 10:57 AM~18257457
> *If u go on chevybombs.com there was one there for sale cap and medallion $50 bucks in nor cal too
> *



thanks bro! I just checked but the site is under construction and cant get into the forums


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 8 2010, 11:20 AM~18257535
> *thanks bro! I just checked but the site is under construction and cant get into the forums
> *


nevermind I found it I just talked to him Im gonna go get it in about an hour thanks Saul


----------



## SAUL

no problem


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL!!!! :wave:


----------



## 65ss

just posted on craigslist

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887785108.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887774576.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 8 2010, 01:34 PM~18257837
> *SSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bigsmooth

anyone feel like shipping this single wheel out to me I could really use it?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887774576.html
[/quote]


----------



## R0L0

Finally got me a set of Classic's and slapped them on my 66 SS


----------



## Bigsmooth

nice choice for that car looks great


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 9 2010, 08:24 AM~18263965
> *nice choice for that car looks great
> *



thanks bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 9 2010, 09:24 AM~18263965
> *nice choice for that car looks great
> *


X2


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 9 2010, 10:23 AM~18264882
> *X2
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 09:04 PM~17861493
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For sale $900 firm if these dont sell here i will list them on ebay


----------



## j_mann

I picked up some tru spoke 72 spoke, i need to get them wrapped(not tires) i need to wrap the out side of the rim the spokes... Does n e body know where to get it done????


----------



## Firefly

72 spoke Tru-Spokes don't exist


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2010, 10:08 PM~17862411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2010, 10:05 AM~18274984
> *For sale $900 firm if these dont sell here i will list them on ebay
> *


very nice wish I had the cash


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 10 2010, 11:05 AM~18274984
> *For sale $900 firm if these dont sell here i will list them on ebay
> *


CALL ME


----------



## SAUL

What up Ry


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:27 PM~18275609
> *CALL ME
> *


Cool


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 11 2010, 05:26 AM~18282815
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 11 2010, 04:26 AM~18282815
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice picture. :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

I'd like a set if those ray medallions and caps...saw a 70's vette on a tow truck the other day with some....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 11 2010, 05:26 AM~18282815
> *TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 11 2010, 03:48 PM~18286669
> *I'd like a set if those ray medallions and caps...saw a 70's vette on a tow truck the other day with some....
> 
> *


SHOULD HAVE JACKED EM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 11 2010, 03:54 PM~18286724
> *SHOULD HAVE JACKED EM!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 11 2010, 02:54 PM~18286724-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD HAVE JACKED EM!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Aug 11 2010, 04:13 PM~18287286
> *yup
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

whats up sammy


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 11 2010, 03:54 PM~18286724
> *SHOULD HAVE JACKED EM!!! :biggrin:
> *


if they would have stopped long enough...

I would have done some ninja shit... :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 11 2010, 06:51 PM~18288579
> *whats up sammy
> *


Wus sappening!


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 12 2010, 12:17 AM~18289884
> *if they would have stopped long enough...
> 
> I would have done some ninja shit... :happysad:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/cto/1833086355.html


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Aug 8 2010, 02:43 PM~18258204
> *
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1887774576.html
> *


sale pending on wheel


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 11 2010, 10:17 PM~18289884
> *if they would have stopped long enough...
> 
> I would have done some ninja shit... :happysad:
> *


STEALTHY!!! :0


----------



## implala66

not mine...............

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...rts_Accessories


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 13 2010, 05:31 AM~18300032
> *not mine...............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRU-CLASSIC...rts_Accessories
> *


These are the ones i posted on here for sale for $350 nobody wanted them so they went to ebay and so far so good :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18300348
> *These are the ones i posted on here for sale for $350 nobody wanted them so they went to ebay and so far so good  :biggrin:
> *


es todo :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

$:420: $


----------



## MR.59

ebay will bring out the real buyers!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18301742
> *ebay will bring out the real buyers!
> *


then I need to list my hubs/caps over there...............


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2010, 05:59 AM~18300348
> *These are the ones i posted on here for sale for $350 nobody wanted them so they went to ebay and so far so good  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A RIP-OFF! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
























































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:angry:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 13 2010, 11:56 AM~18301787
> *then I need to list my hubs/caps over there...............
> *


IF YOU WANT THEM SOLD


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18302904
> *:angry:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 13 2010, 03:35 PM~18303651
> *IF YOU WANT THEM SOLD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 13 2010, 04:54 PM~18304147
> *:h5:
> *


u got my color bar ready?????


----------



## SAUL

:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1897571158.html


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 13 2010, 06:31 PM~18305035
> *u got my color bar ready?????
> *


This is all I have ready for you...........


----------



## SAUL

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE SAMMY


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18309946
> *:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1897571158.html
> *


nice :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2010, 08:54 AM~18332170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSSAAAAUUUUULLLLLL.........
Do these look like 80 spoke to you or maybe redone with skinnier spokes??? :dunno: Looks nice! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

Nice Poster! :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Aug 17 2010, 11:54 AM~18332170-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dig those spinners. They are dope.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 13 2010, 11:26 AM~18301152
> *$:420: $
> *


 :around:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

inside joke


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 17 2010, 12:57 PM~18333712
> *I dig those spinners. They are dope.
> :around:*


*Yes they are*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2010, 04:34 PM~18335654
> *Yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 17 2010, 12:08 PM~18333235
> *SSSSAAAAUUUUULLLLLL.........
> Do these look like 80 spoke to you or maybe redone with skinnier spokes???  :dunno:  Looks nice!  :cheesy:
> *


dont know but they look good :biggrin:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2010, 09:54 AM~18332170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SD72RIVI

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18346503
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: 

Nice pic lets see the Riv


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18346503
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

old skool :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18346503
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :h5:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 18 2010, 05:42 PM~18346503
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18335654
> *Yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## psycho239

270623704186 on ebay.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by psycho239_@Aug 20 2010, 07:59 PM~18366120
> *270623704186 on ebay.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 23 2010, 12:17 PM~18384272
> *4 sale!!!! :biggrin:
> 1st 350.00 cash grabs these
> true spokes,  14x7  good used, couple curb marks,  rust, but the chrome  still shines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST CALLED YOU, NO ANSWER  CALLME :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18386963
> *JUST CALLED YOU, NO ANSWER   CALLME :thumbsup:
> *


just called you!
tag,your it!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 23 2010, 06:19 PM~18387450
> *just called you!
> tag,your it!
> *


DIALIN YOU RIGHT NOW PERRY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 23 2010, 12:17 PM~18384272
> *4 sale!!!! :biggrin:
> 1st 350.00 cash grabs these
> true spokes,  14x7  good used, couple curb marks,  rust, but the chrome  still shines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these wheels are nice Perry im sure they will go fast


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 23 2010, 07:03 PM~18387991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 23 2010, 08:05 PM~18388010
> *these wheels are nice Perry im sure they will go fast
> *


 :biggrin: 
re- post on the other thread, with og 5.20`s :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I have these 2 tru classic caps one is N.O.S the other cap looks used but in nice shape the sticker looks new and i have a N.O.S sticker in the paper backing all the center stickers are the same im asking $150 for all 3 things


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2010, 08:35 PM~18398989
> *I have these 2 tru classic caps one is N.O.S the other cap looks used but in nice shape the sticker looks new and i have a N.O.S sticker in the paper backing all the center stickers are the same im asking $150 for all 3 things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18398989
> *I have these 2 tru classic caps one is N.O.S the other cap looks used but in nice shape the sticker looks new and i have a N.O.S sticker in the paper backing all the center stickers are the same im asking $150 for all 3 things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18398989
> *I have these 2 tru classic caps one is N.O.S the other cap looks used but in nice shape the sticker looks new and i have a N.O.S sticker in the paper backing all the center stickers are the same im asking $150 for all 3 things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are off to ebay then


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 11:57 AM~18402594
> *these are off to ebay then
> *


THEY WILL SELL FOR MORE ON THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 25 2010, 12:31 PM~18403333
> *THEY WILL SELL FOR MORE ON THERE. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!!


----------



## SD72RIVI

TRU=CLASSIC CAPS FOR SALE
Click link below:

EBAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Aug 25 2010, 03:27 PM~18404797
> *TRU=CLASSIC CAPS FOR SALE
> Click link below:
> 
> EBAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1899389323.html


----------



## R0L0

Im looking for 2 14x7 standard Tru=Classics rims and spacers only I dont need the caps. I need them 5 on 4 3\4 for my 66 so I can run my skirts. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP

:cheesy: here ya go
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1934414751.html


----------



## BIG SKIP

:biggrin: for sale


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18398989
> *I have these 2 tru classic caps one is N.O.S the other cap looks used but in nice shape the sticker looks new and i have a N.O.S sticker in the paper backing all the center stickers are the same im asking $150 for all 3 things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$100 SHIPPED


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 26 2010, 01:08 PM~18412889
> *Im looking for 2 14x7 standard Tru=Classics rims and spacers only I dont need the caps. I need them 5 on 4 3\4 for my 66 so I can run my skirts. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. thanks in advance  :biggrin:
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1925938220.html


----------



## SAUL

http://stockton.craigslist.org/for/1901515350.html


----------



## SAUL




----------



## GONZALES1P

where can i get 5.20's 14" ww. 13 is too smalll for me


----------



## SAUL

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1924653549.html


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Aug 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18421725
> *:biggrin: for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bolt pattern/size????
PM me


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 29 2010, 10:57 PM~18437110
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1924653549.html
> *


those look good.

wish i was livin down there. seems like there are always a decent set of wheels for sale somewhere.


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 29 2010, 09:12 PM~18437263
> *Bolt pattern/size????
> PM me
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1934414751.html


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 29 2010, 01:29 PM~18434089
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1925938220.html
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## Bigsmooth




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 02:35 PM~18442396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLLECTON


----------



## 80sgroupemember

are the rays for sale


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Aug 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18442849
> *are the rays for sale
> *


Sorry the appliance are the only rims that don't have a car . . . yet that is!!.


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 30 2010, 02:55 PM~18442935
> *Sorry the appliance are the only rims that don't have a car . . .  yet that is!!.
> *


What are you gonna throw the rays on?


----------



## Bigsmooth

Found these pics in off topic thought they belonged here also! Clean set of mcleans with custom 59 caps. :0 :0 









































































benny's work


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Crazy..


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam... that is fuckin crazy shit right there :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 31 2010, 04:34 PM~18453783
> *dam... that is fuckin crazy shit right there :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Aug 31 2010, 11:30 AM~18450518
> *Found these pics in off topic thought they belonged here also!  Clean set of mcleans with custom 59 caps. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benny's work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*AMAZING* :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SKIP

$200 :biggrin: 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pts/1934414751.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

just picked up a set of 15 in rays with no rust or curb rash at all :biggrin: ill post pics soon,


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2010, 09:15 PM~18502890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


those are clean


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam.... those are badass :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 7 2010, 08:37 AM~18505465
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

ANYBODY NEED 2 RAYS? 14X7`S 
I GUESS I`LL JUST SAVE THEM 4 SPARES, SINCE NO ONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2010, 08:15 PM~18502890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



where can I get a few sets of those?


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 9 2010, 10:37 AM~18524634
> *where can I get a few sets of those?
> *


x2....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 11:34 AM~18524613
> *ANYBODY NEED 2 RAYS? 14X7`S
> 4 CAPS, NEED TO BE CLEAN, HAVE RASH TOO(BUT NO EXTRA CHARGE)
> 200.00? OBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 12:05 PM~18525311
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up perry!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 9 2010, 06:18 PM~18527731
> *:wave:  whats up perry!!
> *


HEY RYAN!
MORE CLEANING UP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 05:21 PM~18527744
> *HEY RYAN!
> MORE CLEANING UP
> *


I SEE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 10:34 AM~18524613
> *ANYBODY NEED 2 RAYS? 14X7`S
> 4 CAPS, NEED TO BE CLEAN, HAVE RASH TOO(BUT NO EXTRA CHARGE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 92225


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2010, 09:37 PM~18529480
> *how much shipped to 92225
> *


don`t know
:wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18535020
> *don`t know
> my zip 92647 if you want to call a ups store and check
> i can take them to a grey hound bus,   if you give me 15 bux for gas and a taco, and you cover the greyhound fee.
> grey hounds cheaper, but the closest one is 30mins away  from me out  in  the LBC
> *


how far are you from san berdo i have relatives there i might be there next weekend

pm me a price for the 2 rims


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

$300


----------



## BIG SKIP

:biggrin:


----------



## 62legacy

DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER 96 SPOKE TROPHY CRUISER MCLEANS.I HAD A SET OF THOSE IN 13'S.ANYBODY HAVE SOME?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Sep 11 2010, 02:17 PM~18542203
> *$200 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE RAYS OR MCLEANS? 
THEY LOOK LIKE MCLEANS IN THE 1ST PIC BUT RAYS IN THE 2ND PIC


----------



## maguilera63

I have a set of 13 7 rev. true spoke rims. have a little rust , but can be cleaned up. unversal 5 lug, I dont have caps. will sell for $80 plus shipping. they have 155 80 13 tires on them. good tires. I just need to get rid of them. Im in tempe, az. give me a call michael 602-423-0119 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Sep 13 2010, 11:36 PM~18561585
> *I have a set of 13 7 rev. true spoke rims. have a little rust , but can be cleaned up. unversal 5 lug, I dont have caps. will sell for $80 plus shipping. they have 155 80 13 tires on them. good tires. I just need to get rid of them. Im in tempe, az. give me a call michael 602-423-0119 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


13x 7 tru spokes
i`ll take them


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2010, 11:06 PM~18561797
> *here is one of them they need to be cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET AT ME SAUL, I NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOUSE!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 14 2010, 12:15 AM~18561883
> *GET AT ME SAUL, I NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOUSE!!
> *


nice!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 13 2010, 11:56 PM~18562086
> *nice!
> *


hey perry, whats up!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 14 2010, 07:47 AM~18562941
> *hey perry, whats up!!
> *


your new baby should be home anytime!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 07:47 AM~18563200
> *your new baby should be home anytime!!!!!
> *


GOT HERE LAST NIGHT!!!??? THAT DUDE DONT FUCK AROUND!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Pics!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 16 2010, 08:37 AM~18582403
> *Pics!
> *


check in the glasshouse fest!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18582895
> *check in the glasshouse fest!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

EBAY ITEM #270636354027


----------



## smashfactory

was on 5.60's...now sitting on 5.20's.


----------



## harborareaPhil

gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## big al 54

WHATS UP WITH THE 5X60S ARE THEY FOR SALE


----------



## smashfactory

I have 3 pretty good 560's PM me.


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 17 2010, 03:16 PM~18592985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 17 2010, 06:42 PM~18594199
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79lincoln

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 17 2010, 03:16 PM~18592985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they all look like this one... :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@Sep 17 2010, 09:28 PM~18595514
> *do they all look like this one... :0
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## CoupeDeville

:0


----------



## SAUL




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 18 2010, 05:12 PM~18599532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me if they will fit a 78 deville


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 18 2010, 04:12 PM~18599532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


answer your phone!!! :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil

typical Saul .......



:run: :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18599958
> *answer your phone!!! :angry:
> *


NICE~
GET HIM TO ANSWER HIS PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

I will hold Saul and his rims for ransom... Who's the top bidder! :naughty:


----------



## SAUL

Lol all pm returned


----------



## robs68

Put me on ur list saul....all I need to know is when I can have those rims picked up and sent to arizona? Call me....love :0 :biggrin: those caps


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 20 2010, 01:21 AM~18609021
> *Put me on ur list saul....all I need to know is when I can have those rims picked up and sent to arizona? Call me....love  :0  :biggrin: those caps
> *


 :0


----------



## implala66

Ebay item 130432134341


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 20 2010, 03:21 AM~18609021
> *Put me on ur list saul....all I need to know is when I can have those rims picked up and sent to arizona? Call me....love  :0  :biggrin: those caps
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.59

1 MORE TIME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
FOR ALL THE GUYS THAT SAID THEY WERE GOING TO COME OVER, THOSE ARE MINE!, HOLD THEM 4 ME, I`LL TAKE THEM, GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER, YOU SAID I COULD BUY THEM 1ST."
AND YOU DIDN`T CALL ME BACK, COME OVER, OR STOP BY 
THESE ARE NOW 4 THE 1ST GUY THAT PAYPALS ME THE MONEY, THEN YOU CAN STOP BY AND GET THEM, BUT CASH TALKS. 








2 14X7 REVERS TRU RAYS, SOME RASH, STILL SHINES GOOD, ROLL STRAIGHT, HAS 4 CAPS LIKE YOU SEE IN THE PICS, $150.00
IF YOU NEED THEM SHIPPED, FIGURE IT OUT, MAKE YOUR CALLS I`M AT ZIP 92647


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 20 2010, 04:28 PM~18614579
> *1 MORE TIME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> FOR ALL THE GUYS THAT SAID THEY WERE GOING TO COME OVER, THOSE ARE MINE!, HOLD THEM 4 ME, I`LL TAKE THEM, GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER, YOU SAID I COULD BUY THEM 1ST."
> AND YOU DIDN`T CALL ME BACK, COME OVER, STOP BY
> THESE ARE STILL 4  THE 1ST GUY THAT PAYPALS ME THE MONEY, THEN YOU AN STOP BY AND GET THEM, BUT CASH TALKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 14X7 REVERS TRU RAYS, SOME RASH, STILL SHINES GOOD, ROLL STRAIGHT, HAS 4 CAPS LIKE YOU SEE IN THE PICS, $150.00
> IF YOU NEED THEM SHIPPED, FIGURE IT OUT, MAKE YOUR CALLS I`M AY ZIP 92647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know the feeling!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 20 2010, 05:43 PM~18614750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I know the feeling!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 20 2010, 01:21 AM~18609021
> *Put me on ur list saul....all I need to know is when I can have those rims picked up and sent to arizona? Call me....love  :0  :biggrin: those caps
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## SAUL

tru classic caps with medallions on ebay :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 20 2010, 05:28 PM~18614579
> *1 MORE TIME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> FOR ALL THE GUYS THAT SAID THEY WERE GOING TO COME OVER, THOSE ARE MINE!, HOLD THEM 4 ME, I`LL TAKE THEM, GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER, YOU SAID I COULD BUY THEM 1ST."
> AND YOU DIDN`T CALL ME BACK, COME OVER,  OR STOP BY
> THESE ARE NOW  4  THE 1ST GUY THAT PAYPALS ME THE MONEY, THEN YOU CAN STOP BY AND GET THEM,    BUT CASH TALKS.
> *


Damn..... I wanted these but when you told me no I spent the cash on other stuff for my Imp. I hope they go to a good home, good luck.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Found these at my parents house not too long ago. They were on my dads 77 T-Bird and have been sitting in their garage since 86. They look like 15x8's

anyone interested, PM me and I'll snap some pics.

btw, I'll be picking up a 62-64 Impala and will be needing some TRU's pretty soon. What can I expect to pay for a very nice set?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

NICE FIND!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 23 2010, 01:37 PM~18643366
> *Damn..... I wanted these but when you told me no I spent the cash on other stuff for my Imp.  I hope they go to a good home, good luck.
> *


that`s because you never got back to me in time, so another guy droped a deposit on them, that`s why i told you no, we already covered that. shit happens, i told you 2 days later to come get them,
again you never got back to me to even tell me you spent your money.
these are in a good home now,,,,,,,,i`m just putting them out there again, if they stay here no worries on my end, i`ll roll them in the trunk with a 5.20 as a spare.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18646695
> *that`s because you never got back to me in time, so another guy droped a deposit on them, that`s why i told you no, we already covered that.  shit happens, i told you 2 days later to come get them,
> again you never got back to me to even tell me you spent your money.
> these are in a good home now,,,,,,,,i`m just putting them out there again, if they stay here no worries on my end, i`ll roll them in the trunk with a 5.20 as a spare.
> *


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18646695
> *that`s because you never got back to me in time, so another guy droped a deposit on them, that`s why i told you no, we already covered that.  shit happens, i told you 2 days later to come get them,
> again you never got back to me to even tell me you spent your money.
> these are in a good home now,,,,,,,,i`m just putting them out there again, if they stay here no worries on my end, i`ll roll them in the trunk with a 5.20 as a spare.
> *


i also had the money but no way of getting them but its all good you do what you gatta do good luck on the sale  get at you next time


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Sep 23 2010, 01:03 PM~18643612
> *Found these at my parents house not too long ago. They were on my dads 77 T-Bird and have been sitting in their garage since 86. They look like 15x8's
> 
> anyone interested, PM me and I'll snap some pics.
> 
> btw, I'll be picking up a 62-64 Impala and will be needing some TRU's pretty soon. What can I expect to pay for a very nice set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

Since posting, I was overwhelmed with PMs and emails concerning the rims. Like I told everybody, I will snap a few pics of the wheels and their condition and post then here. For all I know, they just might be Junk .

For all who asked, I'm in El Monte CA. (605/10/60 FWY)


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18646695
> *that`s because you never got back to me in time, so another guy droped a deposit on them, that`s why i told you no, we already covered that.  shit happens, i told you 2 days later to come get them,
> again you never got back to me to even tell me you spent your money.
> these are in a good home now,,,,,,,,i`m just putting them out there again, if they stay here no worries on my end, i`ll roll them in the trunk with a 5.20 as a spare.
> *



true we did talk but you put out that blanket statement sooooo... I feel it is necessary to respond. I aint rich, all I have is my word so I got to protect its integrity. I did get back to you but I was not and possibly will never be moving as quick as you are. Dont make either one of us bad people we just work at 2 different speeds. Ive bought off of MANY other people and had lil to no issues. If I say im buying then I buy. Ask Jaime... I said I was buying a part off of him, things didnt go as planned but I bought what we agreed on anyway because I put my word out there. Once you told me they were going to some one else that cleared my name. I know you aint pointing at me but i felt like I had to speak on it. 

These will make great spares, thats exactly what I was going to do with them.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Like I said, they are probably JUNK to most but from the many emails I received, worst case scenario,they can be delaced, plated and have new outers laced up to them by G Boys in Bell (?).


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 24 2010, 09:15 AM~18650788
> *true we did talk but you put out that blanket statement sooooo...  I feel it is necessary to respond. I aint rich, all I have is my word so I got to protect its integrity.  I did get back to you but I was not and possibly will never be moving as quick as you are. Dont make either one of us bad people we just work at 2 different speeds. Ive bought off of MANY other people and had lil to no issues. If I say im buying then I buy. Ask Jaime... I said I was buying a part off of him, things didnt go as planned but I bought what we agreed on anyway because I put my word out there. Once you told me they were going to some one else that cleared my name. I know you aint pointing at me but i felt like I had to speak on it.
> 
> These will make great spares, thats exactly what I was going to do with them.
> *


TOO BAD IT DIDN`T WORK OUT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

agreed...


----------



## SAUL

l


> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Sep 24 2010, 08:20 AM~18650825
> *Like I said, they are probably JUNK to most but from the many emails I received, worst case scenario,they can be delaced, plated and have new outers laced up to them by G Boys in Bell (?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## AGUILAR3

Deal pending on local pick-up


----------



## AGUILAR3

Thanks to SAUL for stopping by and dropping some Old School knowledge. Being new to this, I had no idea what I had. We concluded that what I have are universal slotted 14x7 Classics. Since they didn't have the 10 hole hub, I assumed they were strictly ford.

Gracias Saul for being a true Homie and not ripping off thee uninformed.

BTW, enjoy the Schwinn Bicla and the Zines  



Now to get a quote on a full resto.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Sep 24 2010, 01:43 PM~18653193
> *Thanks to SAUL for stopping by and dropping some Old School knowledge. Being new to this, I had no idea what I had. We concluded that what I have are universal slotted 14x7 Classics. Since they didn't have the 10 hole hub, I assumed they were strictly ford.
> 
> Gracias Saul for being a true Homie and not ripping off thee uninformed.
> 
> BTW, enjoy the Schwinn Bicla and the Zines
> Now to get a quote on a full resto.
> *


Gracias Hector no problem any question hit me up


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2010, 03:01 PM~18653704
> *Gracias Hector no problem any question hit me up
> *


THE TRU MASTER :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18653914
> *THE TRU MASTER :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 24 2010, 05:09 PM~18654595
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice rims


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 25 2010, 08:09 PM~18661926
> *nice rims
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Diehard64

Anybody have a set of 14x7 Rev for sale?


----------



## SAUL

I have a set i might sell


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2010, 09:47 AM~18672213
> *I have a set i might sell
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Diehard64

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2010, 09:47 AM~18672213
> *I have a set i might sell
> *


I sent you a pm. Do you have any pic?


----------



## BIG SKIP

l still have these :cheesy:


----------



## Diehard64

what are you asking?


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 02:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *


did these ever come in a front wheel drive


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## SAUL

these tru classics belong to a club brother he is selling them for $450 O.B.O the wheels are 14x7 reversed the way you see them in the pics thats the way there being sold these wheels will fit 5 on 5 and 5 on 4 3/4 if anyone is interested feel free to contact him (818)335-0987


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2010, 09:32 PM~18721743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the story on these?


----------



## SAUL

might be going up for grabs


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18721936
> *might be going up for grabs
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18721936
> *might be going up for grabs
> *


The word might coming from u means to me for sale...so how much and are they cherry?


----------



## harborareaPhil

what does Saul have up his sleeve... :0


----------



## SAUL

nice complete set with all four tires i have to think of a price i can tell you its going to be above $1000


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2010, 08:38 AM~18723326
> *nice complete set with all four tires i have to think of a price i can tell you its going to be above $1000
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2010, 08:38 AM~18723326
> *nice complete set with all four tires i have to think of a price i can tell you its going to be above $1000
> *


Nice...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2010, 11:52 PM~18722358
> *what does Saul have up his sleeve... :0
> *


ONLY SAUL KNOWS THAT!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 3 2010, 12:27 PM~18724182
> *ONLY SAUL KNOWS THAT!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO he dont...He's like part Ninja & OG lowrider= TRU-Lee-Loco


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18725707
> *NO he dont...He's like part Ninja & OG lowrider= TRU-Lee-Loco
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SAUL

Lol!!!!


----------



## 69 droptop cut

Saul hit me up loco It Mike 4rm up North


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18727817
> *:yes:
> *


 :420:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 69 droptop cut_@Oct 3 2010, 09:27 PM~18728124
> *Saul hit me up loco It Mike 4rm up North
> *


Simon ill hit u up today after work sorry i didnt get back to u yesterday


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2010, 08:57 PM~18714754
> *these tru classics belong to a club brother he is selling them for $450 O.B.O the wheels are 14x7 reversed the way you see them in the pics thats the way there being sold these wheels will fit 5 on 5 and 5 on 4 3/4 if anyone is interested feel free to contact him (818)335-0987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## implala66

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## 41bowtie

anybody wanna trade for a nice set of wheels? PM me












New NOS filter,NOS 90 degree slowdown and an NOS end cap for the 280, 
tank is an A6 dent free.
the 280 is a double post never been on a car.

checkvalve not included.


----------



## SAUL

Im going to be selling 2 sets of tru classics the first set is 5 rims in beautiful shape with 4 N.O.S tru classic metal medallion caps in the box the 5th rim has a nice cap with medallion aswell these rims have no rash at all and the chrome is beautiful $1500 no trades cash only and price is firm

The 2nd set is a set of 4 tru classics complete with caps medallions and a set of premium sportays this set is also in beautiful shape ready to be mounted on a car and roll one rim has a small curb check other than that no other flaws im also asking $1500 no trades cash only 
All the rims are 14x7 reversed if your serious hit me up on a pm i will try to post pics asap


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

hno:


----------



## SAUL

here is the set of 5 Tru=Classics i have they dont come with the blue center caps they come with N.O.S tru classic caps in the box only 4 are N.O.S the 5th cap is clean with center medallion aswell $1500 pm me if your serious only


----------



## SAUL

this other set is only four rims but this set comes with almost new premium sportways also $1500


----------



## SAUL

both sets have very good sealent they wont leak at all these are from my personal collection they are not redone/rechromed these are o.g


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2010, 05:15 PM~18785409
> *this other set is only four rims but this set comes with almost new premium sportways also $1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## 85eldoCE

DAMN SAUL NICE SHIT 

WHATS UP WITH FWD TRU CLASSICS WERE THEY EVER MADE


----------



## JUST2C

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 11 2010, 05:04 PM~18785698
> *NICE!
> *


WHAT # DO I CALL U ON FOR RIMS.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Oct 11 2010, 06:14 PM~18786199
> *WHAT # DO I CALL U ON FOR RIMS.
> *


976 SAUL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18785395
> *here is the set of 5 Tru=Classics i have they dont come with the blue center caps they come with N.O.S tru classic caps in the box only 4 are N.O.S the 5th cap is clean with center medallion aswell $1500 pm me if your serious only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Oct 11 2010, 06:12 PM~18785395-->
> 
> 
> 
> here is the set of 5 Tru=Classics i have they dont come with the blue center caps they come with N.O.S tru classic caps in the box only 4 are N.O.S the 5th cap is clean with center medallion aswell $1500 pm me if your serious only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Oct 11 2010, 06:15 PM~18785409
> *this other set is only four rims but this set comes with almost new premium sportways also $1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice sets man. Good luck with the sale. Wish i had the cash. those would look good on the 76.. one day. if im lucky haha.


----------



## JUST2C

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Oct 11 2010, 06:14 PM~18786199
> *WHAT # DO I CALL U ON FOR RIMS.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

personal collection.... :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Oct 11 2010, 08:27 PM~18787460
> *
> *


Pm sent


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18787394
> *nice sets man. Good luck with the sale. Wish i had the cash. those would look good on the 76.. one day. if im lucky haha.
> *


THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD, JUST KNOWING THERE ARE STASHED AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 12 2010, 07:59 AM~18790333
> *Pm sent
> *


Answer you phone when I call!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 12 2010, 02:57 PM~18791877
> *THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD, JUST KNOWING THERE ARE STASHED AWAY :biggrin:
> *


lol.. one day i'll get lucky.. maybe the old lady will win a scratch ticket and buy me some wheels.. lol..


----------



## AGUILAR3

is it a sacrilege to restore a set of Tru Classics with gold spokes? Has it ever been done?

Just thinking out loud


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 12 2010, 06:36 PM~18794717
> *Answer you phone when I call!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT YOU TOO!!!! LOL!!


----------



## SAUL

I cant be on the phone at work call me at 12


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*yes*


> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18795554
> *lol.. one day i'll get lucky.. maybe the old lady will win a scratch ticket and buy me some wheels.. lol..
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 13 2010, 06:30 AM~18797848
> *NOT YOU TOO!!!! LOL!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 12 2010, 11:45 PM~18796750
> *is it a sacrilege to restore a set of Tru Classics with gold spokes? Has it ever been done?
> 
> Just thinking out loud
> *


I've seen a few gold medallions here and there on the caps.


----------



## harborareaPhil

no gold :nono:


----------



## implala66

I think he saw the gold Tru=Classic emblems..............


----------



## Diehard64

What dose a Tru Ray Center look like? Is there an emblem or some thing?


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 80sgroupemember

four tru ray caps with NOS stickers, one cap has chrome peeling there all brand new never used. 200 plus shipping


----------



## servant of christ

EBAY AND CRAIGSLIST ALL TRU SPOKES CAPS AND RIMS
http://www.ownster.com/index.cfm?type=Part...Term=tru+spokes


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 11 2010, 04:15 PM~18785409
> *this other set is only four rims but this set comes with almost new premium sportways also $1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: Nice !!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## SAUL

I have 1 tru ray octagon cap with tru ray script medallion not cross flags but script the cap and medallion is N.O.S i dont have the box for it but this cap is cherry my computer is down so i can post a pic but i can text a pic for whoever is interested im asking $80 shipped in the U.S only international is extra$


----------



## implala66

New pics, new price 560............. 













also when I was taking pics yesterday i noticed that one hub is taller than the other 3..............


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## monte77

Are both sets still for sale???


----------



## @[email protected]

Sup Homies!!!
I havent loged on in sometime...Hows all the vato's doing out there ?


----------



## brn2ridelo

one day they will go from the back of my couch to my GLASSHOUSE


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Oct 25 2010, 12:19 AM~18900059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to all our tru spokes n tru classics homies be safe this hollween weekend


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18892942
> *New pics, new price 560.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also when I was taking pics yesterday i noticed that one hub is taller than the other 3..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Classic...emZ130449494985


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18883866
> *I have 1 tru ray octagon cap with tru ray script medallion not cross flags but script the cap and medallion is N.O.S i dont have the box for it but this cap is cherry my computer is down so i can post a pic but i can text a pic for whoever is interested im asking $80 shipped in the U.S only international is extra$
> *










N.O.S $75 SHIPPED


----------



## SAUL

$45 SHIPPED ON BOTH CAPS


----------



## robs68

Iam got 2 14x7 tru classics spares any one need in need of them hit me up on a pm askinf $150 plus shipping


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2010, 03:35 PM~18948409
> *Iam got 2 14x7 tru classics spares any one need in need of them hit me up on a pm askinf $150 plus shipping
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2010, 05:35 PM~18948409
> *Iam got 2 14x7 tru classics spares any one need in need of them hit me up on a pm askinf $150 plus shipping
> *


Pics?


----------



## robs68

Yeah I have pics....pm me ur cell number and ill send them....


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 30 2010, 07:58 PM~18949634
> *Yeah I have pics....pm me ur cell number and ill send them....*


PM sent.


----------



## TOPFAN

14 X 8...


----------



## servant of christ

LOOKING FOR SOME 5:60'S PRIMIUM SPORTWAYS,IF YOU GOT THEM PM ME A PRICE.I ONLY NEED TWO BUT LET SEE


----------



## MILGON

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 31 2010, 07:23 PM~18955294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 X 8...
> *


Abel is this Summer Madness? If so, What year is tat pic :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2010, 10:24 PM~18956512
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 5:60'S PRIMIUM SPORTWAYS,IF YOU GOT THEM PM ME A PRICE.I ONLY NEED TWO BUT LET SEE
> *


Let me guess u need the front ones replaced.... :0.


----------



## SAUL

set of 4 tru spoke caps wblack stickers $60.00 shipped these caps fit tru rays mcleans


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Nov 1 2010, 02:52 PM~18960191
> *Abel is this Summer Madness? If so, What year is tat pic  :biggrin:
> *



Yes...1980!


----------



## MILGON

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 1 2010, 06:48 PM~18961888
> *Yes...1980!
> *


A true lowrider!! lifts and wires before anything else.  
back then, people would say u ruined a car by lifting it.
Abel would say, if it isnt lifted ur not a true lowrider.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Nov 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18967363
> *A true lowrider!! lifts and wires before anything else.
> back then, people would say u ruined a car by lifting it.
> Abel would say, if it isnt lifted ur not a true lowrider.
> *



That was my daily driver, until I decided to "do it in"...LOL!


----------



## @[email protected]

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2010, 08:29 PM~18961699
> *set of 4 tru spoke caps wblack stickers $60.00 shipped these caps fit tru rays mcleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM Saul, If I had the cash on me I would take those off ur hands right now 

PM me if u cant get rid of them............I'll see what I can do.....


----------



## RAMIREZ512

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10750400
> *heres your goods...gonna go out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WHAT PART OF TEXAS ARE YOU IN IM IN SOUTH AND TRUE SPOKES WERE ALL OVER IN THE BACK INTHE DAY AND AFFORTABLE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Nov 2 2010, 07:29 PM~18971211
> *DAM Saul, If I had the cash on me I would take those off ur hands right now
> 
> PM me if u cant get rid of them............I'll see what I can do.....
> *


LET ME KNOW MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 1 2010, 05:23 PM~18961183
> *Let me guess u need the front ones replaced.... :0.
> *


LOL NO I STILL HAVE ALL THE ONES I BOUGHT FROM YOU AND THEY SILL HAVE ALOT OF RUBBER LEFT. JUST WANT TO HAVE SPARES .
I JUST NEED TWO :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much are a set of 5:60s going for?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2010, 08:42 AM~18974668
> *how much are a set of 5:60s going for?
> *


$800\$1000 it really depends on what the seller wants to sell them for....there harder to find than 520s....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 3 2010, 04:25 PM~18977507
> *$800\$1000 it really depends on what the seller wants to sell them for....there harder to find than 520s....
> *


THEY ARE GOING UP!
I HAVE A SET OF 5.20`S TO SELL
14`S SKINNYS


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18977777
> *THEY ARE GOING UP!
> I HAVE A SET OF 5.20`S TO SELL
> 14`S SKINNYS
> *


Pm how much


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2010, 04:48 PM~18978163
> *Pm how much
> *


You want 520s...here's a new thing called google...try it sometime...this serach engine will answer all lifes questions :0


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 3 2010, 07:18 PM~18978804
> *You want 520s...here's a new thing called google...try it sometime...this serach engine will answer all lifes questions :0
> *


use google to find a barber and get rid of that fucked up haircut u have :biggrin: jk rob how u doing :happysad:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 3 2010, 06:21 PM~18978822
> *use google to find a barber and get rid of that fucked up haircut u have :biggrin: jk rob how u doing :happysad:
> *


Why are u hating on my mohawk....iam doing well...I called u back earlier...what's up foo


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18979183
> *Why are u hating on my mohawk....iam doing well...I called u back earlier...what's up foo
> *


was gonna stop by your pad but u no call me back so i went to qt instead :biggrin: and bought my own beer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 3 2010, 06:18 PM~18978804
> *You want 520s...here's a new thing called google...try it sometime...this serach engine will answer all lifes questions :0
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DOES GOOGLE HAVE TO DO WITH HOMIES PRICE :twak:


----------



## O*C 68

my bro in laws 63 on tru rays


----------



## traffictowing

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18714754
> *these tru classics belong to a club brother he is selling them for $450 O.B.O the wheels are 14x7 reversed the way you see them in the pics thats the way there being sold these wheels will fit 5 on 5 and 5 on 4 3/4 if anyone is interested feel free to contact him (818)335-0987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THEY STILL FOR SALE PLEASE SAY YES :0


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 5 2010, 11:09 PM~18999204
> *ARE THEY STILL FOR SALE PLEASE SAY YES  :0
> *


gone


----------



## TopDogg

Anyone need a set of Tru-Classics?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 5 2010, 11:09 PM~18999204
> *ARE THEY STILL FOR SALE PLEASE SAY YES  :0
> *


  GONE


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 04:23 PM~19002674
> *Anyone need a set of Tru-Classics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SAUL

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2044769960.html


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2040525069.html


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1984547530.html


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1980883469.html


----------



## SAUL

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1980864751.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ttt


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 04:23 PM~19002674
> *Anyone need a set of Tru-Classics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## purecandy az

:0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2010, 09:21 PM~19004250
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/1980864751.html
> *


good looking out saul!


----------



## Bigsmooth

:wow: :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 10 2010, 10:40 PM~19039606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


smooth! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 AM~18680762
> *l still have these :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ARE THESE MCLEANS? I HAVE A CLEAN SET JUST CURIOUS WHAT THEY WOULD GO FOR?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Nov 11 2010, 03:16 PM~19044331
> *ARE THESE MCLEANS? I HAVE A CLEAN SET JUST CURIOUS WHAT THEY WOULD GO FOR?*


No they are Tru Ray straight laced wire wheels.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 6 2010, 04:46 PM~19002775


*Saul, PM sent.*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Nov 11 2010, 07:47 PM~19046536-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 6 2010, 04:46 PM~19002775
> 
> 
> 
> *Saul, PM sent.*
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 11 2010, 07:40 PM~19046465
> *No they are Tru Ray straight laced wire wheels.
> *


THANKS


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2008, 06:57 PM~10625369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone know where I can get some clean classic caps like these? :happysad:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Nov 4 2010, 11:44 AM~18984758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bro in laws 63 on tru rays
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Nov 12 2010, 10:51 AM~19051608
> *anyone know where I can get some clean classic caps like these?  :happysad:
> *


those are nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18944402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.O.S $75 SHIPPED
> *


$50 shipped


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Nov 12 2010, 10:51 AM~19051608
> *anyone know where I can get some clean classic caps like these?  :happysad:
> *


I GOT A NICE SET OF CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS!!!


----------



## mr47

new in the box for sale


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19055526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new in the box for sale
> *


My friend ray will take them call me up. post some pics of your gold monte


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2010, 09:06 PM~19055979
> *My friend ray will take them call me up. post some pics of your gold monte
> *


wow! :uh:


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19055526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new in the box for sale*


$$$$ :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19055526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new in the box for sale
> *


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice caps.... dam :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 12 2010, 09:06 PM~19055979
> *My friend ray will take them call me up. post some pics of your gold monte
> *


your friend Ray dont want THOSE caps right Saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Nov 14 2010, 12:21 AM~19063293
> *your friend Ray dont want THOSE caps right Saul :biggrin:
> *


cmon man why u say that


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2010, 12:32 AM~19063358
> *cmon man why u say that
> *


 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 14 2010, 12:32 AM~19063358
> *cmon man why u say that
> *


cause I want them :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

anyone has some domed cap for trade????


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 15 2010, 11:29 AM~19072110
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 15 2010, 01:15 PM~19073435
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64ssdrop




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:29 AM~19072110
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## servant of christ

STILL LOOKING FOR ONE OR 2 5;60'S ,I KNOW SOMEONE GOTS TO HAVE THEM


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 19 2010, 04:25 AM~19108733
> *STILL LOOKING FOR ONE OR 2 5;60'S ,I KNOW SOMEONE GOTS TO HAVE THEM
> *


A David a friend of mine is selling all four 5.60s for $250 he said all 4 tiree have good meat u interested send me a pm


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2010, 11:16 PM~19107856
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## servant of christ

GRACIAS SAUL.GETTING THEM 2MARROW


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 19 2010, 07:31 PM~19114168
> *GRACIAS SAUL.GETTING THEM 2MARROW
> *


  YA SAVES DAVID


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 20 2010, 07:07 PM~19120240
> *SSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!
> *


k onda loko :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2010, 07:22 PM~19120374
> *k onda loko :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 69tow




----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm homie ur not messin around very very nice have a safe thanksgiving


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 whats up Donald :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2010, 08:18 PM~19128192
> *:0 whats up Donald :cheesy:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS DONALDS AVERAGE INVENTORY TOO!!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2010, 08:22 PM~19128226
> *YOU KNOW THATS DONALDS AVERAGE INVENTORY TOO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 21 2010, 08:29 PM~19128253
> *:biggrin: yup
> *


THE HIGH END SHIT IS IN LOCKDOWN!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 06:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2010, 10:56 PM~19129586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 21 2010, 11:56 PM~19129586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD BE LOOSE NOW :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo

anyone have any caps for sale just the caps no medallions 
i already have a set of medallions


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam... donalds got some nice there


----------



## servant of christ

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/1998973338.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2010, 02:08 AM~19140572
> *dam... donalds got some nice there
> *


DONALD HAS IT ALL BRO!! I MEAN ALL!!!


----------



## viejitos37




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:35 AM~19160381
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE TRU SPOKE FAMILY!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Nov 24 2010, 05:31 AM~19150955
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Nov 24 2010, 07:31 AM~19150955
> *
> *


THAT`S A TUFF COUPE!


----------



## BEAST

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Nov 24 2010, 06:31 AM~19150955
> *
> *


that looks bad ass


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2010, 09:22 PM~19128226
> *YOU KNOW THATS DONALDS AVERAGE INVENTORY TOO!!!!
> *


THAT`S JUST WHAT`S UNDER HIS PILLOW!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

i have a set of tru classic caps with medallions that are very nice!! 350.00 
pics coming asap!!


----------



## angel1954

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one day i like to meet you and own cars and parts like you mr humburgler :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:04 PM~19172104
> *i have a set of tru classic caps with medallions that are very nice!! 350.00
> pics coming asap!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2010, 01:18 AM~19173705
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: fuck sick
Click to expand...


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











would you happend to have the center caps for these rims STARWIRE CLASSICS


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











the cap champ :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Nov 27 2010, 11:33 PM~19180153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you happend to have the center caps for these rims STARWIRE CLASSICS
> *


ebay homie. Look every day.They pop up from time to time


----------



## BIG STOMPER

$450 760-908-8778 i have only had a chance to clean one of them up they are just dirty they fit a glass house 5 lug universal 14x7 SAUL please give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 29 2010, 07:25 PM~19193104
> *$450 760-908-8778 i have only had a chance to clean one of them up they are just dirty they fit a glass house 5 lug universal 14x7 SAUL please give me a call when you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great price!


----------



## harborareaPhil

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

P


> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 29 2010, 06:25 PM~19193104
> *$450 760-908-8778 i have only had a chance to clean one of them up they are just dirty they fit a glass house 5 lug universal 14x7 SAUL please give me a call when you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2010, 07:20 PM~19193773
> *P
> SOLD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLL!!! YOU DONT FUCK AROUND MY BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:35 PM~19193964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLL!!! YOU DONT FUCK AROUND MY BROTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

now on ebay..................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## harborareaPhil

Donald? :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 08:01 PM~19200566
> *Donald?  :0
> *



yep, bought some stuff from him / his ebay awhile back.

thats gonna be a bidding war I'll be watching


----------



## Bigsmooth

Serious replys only please TRU=RAY Domes with cross flag medallions $475 shipped 

These are Clean some paint loss on couple of flags and a scratch on one cap that took me about 10 tries to get it to show up in a photo. 


















Scratch


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 30 2010, 01:24 PM~19201546
> *Serious replys only please TRU=RAY Domes with cross flag medallions  $475 shipped
> 
> These are Clean some paint loss on couple of flags and a scratch on one cap that took me about 10 tries to get it to show up in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



!!! SOLD :wow: :biggrin: :run: :sprint: SOLD !!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 30 2010, 01:57 PM~19201828
> *!!! SOLD  :wow:  :biggrin:  :run:  :sprint: SOLD !!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 30 2010, 02:06 PM~19201048
> *yep, bought some stuff from him / his ebay awhile back.
> 
> thats gonna be a bidding war I'll be watching
> *


I think they are going to go over 500................


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 02:26 PM~19202102
> *:h5:
> *


fucker!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 06:47 PM~19204300
> *fucker!
> *


NOT ME, I WANTED TO BUT BEFORE I COULD GET IN TOUCH WITH THE HOMIE, THEY WAS SOLD!!!  BUT I DO HAVE A COUPLE REEEEAAALLLY NICE GLASSHOUSES COMING THIS WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19204567
> *NOT ME, I WANTED TO BUT BEFORE I COULD GET IN TOUCH WITH THE HOMIE, THEY WAS SOLD!!!   BUT I DO HAVE A COUPLE REEEEAAALLLY NICE GLASSHOUSES COMING THIS WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did u say GLASSHOUSE :0


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19204567
> *NOT ME, I WANTED TO BUT BEFORE I COULD GET IN TOUCH WITH THE HOMIE, THEY WAS SOLD!!!   BUT I DO HAVE A COUPLE REEEEAAALLLY NICE GLASSHOUSES COMING THIS WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2010, 08:30 PM~19205333
> *did u say GLASSHOUSE :0
> *


NO, I SAID GLASSHOUSES!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 11:35 PM~19207185
> *NO, I SAID GLASSHOUSES!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 11:35 PM~19207185
> *NO, I SAID GLASSHOUSES!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



that's what I like to hear


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 11:49 PM~19207312
> *that's what I like to hear
> *


ME TOO!! :naughty:


----------



## robs68

I have 2 decent shape tru classics 14 x7 fs $150 chevy bolt pattern 1 rim will need tobe resealed...also I have a set of caps with stickers in really good shape caps hold on tight no rattling asking $250 prices are firm and do not include shipping thanks....


----------



## robs68

Pm if ur serious with ur cell number and ill shoot u some pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2010, 10:29 PM~19206565
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 1 2010, 05:09 PM~19212535
> *
> *


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## scanlessfool

I've always wanted to know, and hopefully someone can answer my question, but were Tru Ray's only offered in 14's or standard dimensions? We're they ever available in bigger sizes?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Dec 2 2010, 12:31 PM~19219592
> *I've always wanted to know, and hopefully someone can answer my question, but were Tru Ray's only offered in 14's or standard dimensions? We're they ever available in bigger sizes?
> *


ALL SIZES


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool+Dec 2 2010, 11:31 AM~19219592-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to know, and hopefully someone can answer my question, but were Tru Ray's only offered in 14's or standard dimensions? We're they ever available in bigger sizes?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 11:33 AM~19219607
> *ALL SIZES*


 *Except 13s*


----------



## scanlessfool

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 10:33 AM~19219607
> *ALL SIZES
> *


Good to know! Gracias.


----------



## SUPREME69

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF CLASSICS THEY WOULD TRADE FOR A SET OF TRU SPOKES? IF THERE ARE ANY TAKERS PM ME AND ILL SEND PICS OF MY SET OF TRUS


----------



## implala66

any pics of 13" Tru=Calssics?????


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 4 2010, 01:53 AM~19230855
> *any pics of 13" Tru=Calssics?????
> *


They don't exist (unless someone special ordered them back in the day, or had some 14's made into 13's).
I've seen it on Tru-Spokes before, but not on Classics or Rays yet. I don't think it would look good anyway, the hubs on Classics and Rays are pretty big.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 4 2010, 06:11 AM~19234879
> *They don't exist (unless someone special ordered them back in the day, or had some 14's made into 13's).
> I've seen it on Tru-Spokes before, but not on Classics or Rays yet. I don't think it would look good anyway, the hubs on Classics and Rays are pretty big.
> *


should of been more elaborate on my post, and asked if any one has redone a set of Tru=Classics in 13", the owner of some 13" Tru=Spokes that got redone was kind enought to send me a pic, let me tell you they look very nice...................


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 4 2010, 07:19 AM~19235015
> *should of been more elaborate on my post, and asked if any one has redone a set of Tru=Classics in 13", the owner of some 13" Tru=Spokes that got redone was kind enought to send me a pic, let me tell you they look very nice...................
> *


i have a mint set of 13 inch mcleans, that look like rays, to me, they look good with the 59 knock off spinner.
i found them at long beach swap meet. 5x5 too


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 4 2010, 09:16 AM~19235557
> *i have a mint set of 13 inch mcleans, that look like rays, to me, they look good with the 59 knock off spinner.
> i found them at long beach swap meet. 5x5 too
> *



nice.... I had a set of 13" mcleans back in the 90's too... with 520's


----------



## refined93

> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> BRO WHERE CAN I GET RIMS LIKE THIS??? :wow: INFO, INFO...PLEASE!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## refined93

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Nov 24 2010, 06:31 AM~19150955
> *
> *


BAD ASSSS COUPE!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:53 PM~19239661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 08:55 PM~19239689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TWINS???


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 4 2010, 11:16 AM~19235557
> *i have a mint set of 13 inch mcleans, that look like rays, to me, they look good with the 59 knock off spinner.
> i found them at long beach swap meet. 5x5 too
> *


That is what I am looking for. Hopefully find some soon.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 5 2010, 08:26 AM~19243320
> *That is what I am looking for. Hopefully find some soon.
> *


i`ll might get rid of them if i decide not to use them.


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 5 2010, 01:22 PM~19244288
> *i`ll might get rid of them if i decide not to use them.
> *


Let me know. Thanks


----------



## low 1

hey Saul are those 15x8 tru rays?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by low 1_@Dec 5 2010, 01:48 PM~19245231
> *hey Saul are those 15x8 tru rays?
> *


14x7


----------



## SAUL

there was a nice set of tru rays with 5.60s just missing the caps the homie was asking $375 for them :0 and some other guy had a pair of nice tru classics with 5.60s he was asking $200 for the pair another guy had a set of cross lace mcleans restored he was asking $600 there was also another set of tru rays with tru spoke sticker caps for $450 all kinds of old school wire wheels today at Pomona swapmeet :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 5 2010, 05:45 PM~19246925
> *there was a nice set of tru rays with 5.60s just missing the caps the homie was asking $375 for them  :0 and some other guy had a pair of nice tru classics with 5.60s he was asking $200 for the pair another guy had a set of cross lace mcleans restored he was asking $600 there was also another set of tru rays with tru spoke sticker caps for $450 all kinds of old school wire wheels today at Pomona swapmeet :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

i think these sold for $350 :0


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i saw those nice wheels donald had some wheels out to


----------



## 80sgroupemember

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 07:55 PM~19239689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like art barrios


----------



## viejitos37




----------



## rollin 72 monte

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 08:53 PM~19239661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


just beautiful brings a tear to my eyes those would look firme on my monte :tears:


----------



## SAUL

Ey Stomper i seen your Tru Rays at pomona for sale $450 i thought you wanted to keep them for your ride isnt that what you told me lol! Its all good homie no hard feelings


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Dec 5 2010, 07:02 PM~19247634
> *looks like art barrios
> *


mr louis barr from lifestyle car club god bless him :angel:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 11:33 AM~19263084
> *Ey Stomper i seen your Tru Rays at pomona for sale $450 i thought you wanted to keep them for your ride  isnt that what you told me lol! Its all good homie no hard feelings
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by mr47_@Nov 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19055526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new in the box for sale
> *


This guy is another flake he tells me i can buy the caps so we do a deal so i told him i was going to pick up the caps he tells me yea i have them here at my house and when i get close to his house homeboy never answers his phone i call him the next day doesnt answer i call him the following day no answer lol i think he got cold feet :biggrin: now adays its hard for someone to stick to there word


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 07:12 PM~19267129
> *This guy is another flake he tells me i can buy the caps so we do a deal so i told him i was going to pick up the caps he tells me yea i have them here at my house and when i get close to his house homeboy never answers his phone i call him the next day doesnt answer i call him the following day no answer lol i think he got cold feet  :biggrin: now adays its hard for someone to stick to there word
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MR.559

how can you tell the difference between trus and mcleans? thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2010, 08:42 PM~19268042
> *:werd:
> *


 :nicoderm: 



it's ok Saul..... you still got what.... 20' sets :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 8 2010, 05:46 AM~19268078
> *how can you tell the difference between trus and mcleans? thanks
> *


The hub is different, for one. That's the most obvious difference.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 08:12 PM~19267129
> *This guy is another flake he tells me i can buy the caps so we do a deal so i told him i was going to pick up the caps he tells me yea i have them here at my house and when i get close to his house homeboy never answers his phone i call him the next day doesnt answer i call him the following day no answer lol i think he got cold feet  :biggrin: now adays its hard for someone to stick to there word
> *


SONNZABITCHES


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 07:12 PM~19267129
> *This guy is another flake he tells me i can buy the caps so we do a deal so i told him i was going to pick up the caps he tells me yea i have them here at my house and when i get close to his house homeboy never answers his phone i call him the next day doesnt answer i call him the following day no answer lol i think he got cold feet  :biggrin: now adays its hard for someone to stick to there word
> *


Boooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 7 2010, 11:21 PM~19269514
> *:nicoderm:
> it's ok Saul..... you still got what.... 20' sets :biggrin:
> *


AT LEAST, LETS NOT FORGET THE SETS IN THE TRUNKS TOO!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:biggrin: the stash keeps growing Ryan u still got those clean tru classic caps and medallions for sale?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I aint mad atcha for having as much as you can get but Im happy with my one set :biggrin: 



Whats up Saul :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2010, 10:01 AM~19271848
> *:biggrin: the stash keeps growing Ryan u still got those clean tru classic caps and medallions for sale?
> *


YOUR STASH IS ALWAYS GROWING!!! :biggrin: AND :yes: I DO


----------



## AGUILAR3

The guy I traded the classics to picked up some artilleries at the Pomona Swap this past Sunday so he has no use for these. I'm picking them up in a few days.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 07:12 PM~19267129
> *This guy is another flake he tells me i can buy the caps so we do a deal so i told him i was going to pick up the caps he tells me yea i have them here at my house and when i get close to his house homeboy never answers his phone i call him the next day doesnt answer i call him the following day no answer lol i think he got cold feet  :biggrin: now adays its hard for someone to stick to there word
> *


fuck him!


----------



## BIG STOMPER

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2010, 12:33 PM~19263084
> *Ey Stomper i seen your Tru Rays at pomona for sale $450 i thought you wanted to keep them for your ride  isnt that what you told me lol! Its all good homie no hard feelings
> *


homie you passed on the rims i told you i would stick to my word and i did.my homie sells parts at pomona i told him to take them to see what he could do with them i still got them they are on craigslist 4 sale.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Dec 8 2010, 04:43 PM~19275536
> *homie you passed on the rims i told you i would stick to my word and i did.my homie sells parts at pomona i told him to take them to see what he could do with them i still got them they are on craigslist 4 sale.
> *


im not saying you did not give me a chance what i said was you called me saying you wanted to keep the tru rays and that the deal was off you still gave me a chance to get them but i passed after i seen them when i went to your pad then i see them at pomona for sale its all good i have nothing against that maybe you had a change of heart who knows :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 8 2010, 03:38 PM~19274796
> *The guy I traded the classics to picked up some artilleries at the Pomona Swap this past Sunday so he has no use for these. I'm picking them up in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to restore them for the 62


----------



## big al 54

MY SELF AND A FRIEND OF MINE HAVE DONE BUNIESS WITH SAUL HE IS TRUE TO HIS WORD LOOK FOWARD TO BUYING SOMETHING ELSE FOR MY SELF THIS X MAS , SO WHAT YOU GOT SAIL :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2010, 05:12 PM~19276579
> *are you going to restore them for the 62
> *


I wanted to but everyone I spoke to insist on using new outers, spokes and nipples and rechroming the centers. 

I was hoping to have these restored with my original hardware but no luck.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Dec 8 2010, 06:23 PM~19276707
> *MY SELF AND A FRIEND OF MINE HAVE DONE BUNIESS WITH SAUL HE IS TRUE TO HIS WORD LOOK FOWARD TO BUYING SOMETHING ELSE FOR MY SELF THIS X MAS , SO WHAT YOU GOT SAIL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2010, 07:52 PM~19277047
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
sup saul!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 12:31 PM~19281295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone got the original pic that this flyer is based on?


----------



## brn2ridelo

What will a decent set of 15x8 rays go for no caps and no tires real good chrome not show but good street


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 9 2010, 09:37 AM~19282669
> *:biggrin:
> sup saul!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 8 2010, 07:33 PM~19276826
> *I wanted to but everyone I spoke to insist on using new outers, spokes and nipples and rechroming the centers.
> 
> I was hoping to have these restored with my original hardware but no luck.
> *


I WOULD TRY TO RESTORE THE WHOLE WHEEL.
WHY BOTHER WITH A CHINA OUTER, AND TRU HUB ONLY.


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 9 2010, 11:32 AM~19283505
> *anyone got the original pic that this flyer is based on?
> *


check out cruzin into the past topic u can download the pic from there the pic takes place at fresno kearney park in the late 70s :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 9 2010, 09:32 PM~19288694
> *I WOULD TRY TO RESTORE THE WHOLE  WHEEL.
> WHY BOTHER WITH A CHINA OUTER, AND TRU HUB ONLY.
> *


Agreed keep looking for the right shop. Unless the outers are out of round there is no reason to replace them. Are you trying to change the dimensions?

I have one that I had to put a new outer on and if you know what to look for you can easily tell it apart from the OG rims. The pressed in nipples arent as smooth where the spokes attach to the outers. I only did it on mine cuz the previous owner used a hammer to fix an outer that should have been replaced a long time ago. lotta work went into what he did though... it held air :wow: That rim is now my spare.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 10 2010, 09:46 AM~19291528
> *Agreed keep looking for the right shop. Unless the outers are out of round there is no reason to replace them.  Are you trying to change the dimensions?
> 
> I have one that I had to put a new outer on and if you know what to look for you can easily tell it apart from the OG rims. The pressed in nipples arent as smooth where the spokes attach to the outers. I only did it on mine cuz the previous owner used a hammer to fix an outer that should have been replaced a long time ago. lotta work went into what he did though... it held air  :wow: That rim is now my spare.
> *


or just keep looking for a different set of rims. when you buy these old wheels, YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR,
and there are a plenty of guys that have that MAGIC TOUCH to finding nice wheels.


----------



## touchdowntodd

lookin for a set of 14x7 tru classics...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 11 2010, 10:25 AM~19300814
> *lookin for a set of 14x7 tru classics...
> *


SAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 11 2010, 02:41 PM~19302002
> *SAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLL!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

HERE`S MY LAST SWAPMEET FIND FROM LAST SUMMER, I THOUGHT THESE WERE 5X5,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WELL WHEN YOUR NOT USING A MEXICAN TAPE MEASURE, THESE COME OUT TO 5X5.5!
WHAT`S 5.5? FORD?
13X 7 REVERSE. ALL 4 LOOK THIS CLEAN!


----------



## touchdowntodd

5.5 is BIG ford... wow, odd they were made like that!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 11 2010, 05:20 PM~19302459
> *5.5 is BIG ford... wow, odd they were made like that!
> *


THAT`S WHAT I THOUGHT
FUCK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT SURE WHAT TO DO NEXT.
I CAN HAVE THEM MACHINED INTO A 6 LUG FOR A BOMB?


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 03:31 AM~19281295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget my tru-classic tru-rays homies 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 9 2010, 09:32 PM~19288694
> *I WOULD TRY TO RESTORE THE WHOLE  WHEEL.
> WHY BOTHER WITH A CHINA OUTER, AND TRU HUB ONLY.
> *


whats a ballpark figure on how much it costs to restore a set of wheels?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 09:05 PM~19304284
> *whats a ballpark figure on how much it costs to restore a set of wheels?
> *


1000 to 1200 a set


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 11 2010, 04:20 PM~19302459
> *5.5 is BIG ford... wow, odd they were made like that!
> *


_For a 77-78-79 T-bird /Cougar._


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2010, 09:12 PM~19304317
> *1000 to 1200 a set
> *


thanks


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 11 2010, 11:17 PM~19304699
> *For a 77-78-79 T-bird /Cougar.
> *


shit!
I HATE TO THROW THEM OUT,
MAYBE THAT`S WHY THEY LOOK SO NICE, WHO ROLLED I ONE OF THOSE FORDS?
II`M GOING TO SEE IF I CAN`T USE THEM,,,,, MY BUDDY`S MACHINE SHOP, I`LL SEE IF HE COME UP WITH AN IDEA TO RE-DRILL THEM


----------



## MR.59

sup TOW69


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 04:16 PM~19302446
> *HERE`S MY LAST SWAPMEET FIND FROM LAST SUMMER, I THOUGHT THESE WERE 5X5,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WELL WHEN YOUR NOT USING A MEXICAN TAPE MEASURE, THESE COME OUT TO 5X5.5!
> WHAT`S 5.5? FORD?
> 13X 7 REVERSE. ALL 4 LOOK THIS CLEAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Those fit my t-bird


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 11:06 PM~19305090
> *shit!
> I HATE TO THROW THEM OUT,
> MAYBE THAT`S WHY THEY LOOK SO NICE, WHO ROLLED I ONE OF THOSE FORDS?
> II`M GOING TO SEE IF I CAN`T USE THEM,,,,, MY BUDDY`S MACHINE SHOP, I`LL SEE IF HE COME UP WITH AN IDEA TO RE-DRILL THEM
> *


_What about using adapters? Yes, the rim will stick out further but you will not destroy the rim. IMO... <span style=\'color:red\'>DON'T RE-DRILL THE RIM.</span>_


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 07:02 AM~19306105
> *What about using adapters? Yes, the rim will stick out further but you will not destroy the rim. IMO... <span style=\'color:red\'>DON'T RE-DRILL THE RIM.</span>
> *


just say no to adapters
we can make these wheels look factory when he`s done with them. a set of adaters will cost more than the fix. direct bolt on.


----------



## 84Homies

Still hoping to find some 5 X 5 bolt pattern 13's to fit my Tru-Ray/Classic caps.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 12 2010, 10:12 AM~19306559
> *Still hoping to find some 5 X 5 bolt pattern 13's to fit my Tru-Ray/Classic caps.
> *


to bad these were not 5.5`s i was thinking they were all winter
now i got 5.5`s just got off the phone with my machine shop buddy, he`s going to figure out a soution. worst case, we drill them out for a 6 lug bomb.
and we know i got a few of them


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 03:16 PM~19302446
> *HERE`S MY LAST SWAPMEET FIND FROM LAST SUMMER, I THOUGHT THESE WERE 5X5,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WELL WHEN YOUR NOT USING A MEXICAN TAPE MEASURE, THESE COME OUT TO 5X5.5!
> WHAT`S 5.5? FORD?
> 13X 7 REVERSE. ALL 4 LOOK THIS CLEAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT...THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 12 2010, 09:12 AM~19306559
> *Still hoping to find some 5 X 5 bolt pattern 13's to fit my Tru-Ray/Classic caps.
> *


just get some hubs and make some 13's, otherwise i wouldnt hold my breath!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 11:43 AM~19307038
> *to bad these were not 5.5`s i was thinking they were all winter
> now i got 5.5`s just got off the phone with my machine shop buddy, he`s going to figure out a soution.  worst case, we drill them out for a 6 lug bomb.
> and we know i got a few of them
> *


YOU CAN DRILL A 5X5 PATTERN
OR A 6 LUG PATTER FOR A 39
JUST NEED TO JIG THEM UP, AND PUT IN THE PROGRAM
I`M CLEANING THEM TODAY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 05:26 PM~19309589
> *YOU CAN DRILL A 5X5 PATTERN
> OR A 6 LUG PATTER FOR A 39
> JUST NEED TO JIG THEM UP, AND PUT IN THE PROGRAM
> I`M CLEANING THEM TODAY.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 12:17 AM~19304699
> *For a 77-78-79 T-bird /Cougar.
> *


77-79 Thunderbirds 5 X 4 1/2 bolt pattern. 5 X 5 1/2 I know is a 57-60 Ford truck. Had one back in the day with some hot rod wheels, was hard to find a set of wheel to fit it.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 PM~19311049
> *77-79 Thunderbirds 5 X 4 1/2 bolt pattern. 5 X 5 1/2 I know is a 57-60 Ford truck. Had one back in the day with some hot rod wheels, was hard to find a set of wheel to fit it.
> *


now i gotta find a truck guy to sell these too,,,,,i better hang outside of PEP BOYS
fuck my fingers hurt from cleaning them too


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 PM~19311049
> *77-79 Thunderbirds 5 X 4 1/2 bolt pattern. 5 X 5 1/2 I know is a 57-60 Ford truck. Had one back in the day with some hot rod wheels, was hard to find a set of wheel to fit it.
> *


well, a 6 lug can fit without compromising the hub.
5.5 it will rest on the edge, not good.
adapters? i`m not in luv with these wheels, if i can fit them to a bomb, with wide whites, i`m good,
but i gotta find a cap that fits a 30`s car. not that 59 spinner, those were from my rays, unless i run a tru ray cap on these.?
not sure.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 09:07 PM~19311487
> *well, a 6 lug can fit without compromising the hub.
> 5.5 it will rest on the edge, not good.
> adapters? i`m not in luv with these wheels, if i can fit them to a bomb, with wide whites, i`m good,
> but i gotta find a cap that fits a 30`s car. not that 59 spinner, those were from my rays, unless i run a tru ray cap on these.?
> not sure.
> *


just use the lincoln caps , take the centers emblems off, have them lazer cut some thing fancy for them they will look good


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 12 2010, 11:21 PM~19312195
> *just use the lincoln caps , take the centers emblems off, have them lazer cut some thing fancy for them they will look good
> *


 :biggrin: 
you might have something there


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 02:05 AM~19313493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2010, 06:41 PM~19309696
> *:wave:
> *


sup big ryan! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 09:07 PM~19311487
> *well, a 6 lug can fit without compromising the hub.
> 5.5 it will rest on the edge, not good.
> adapters? i`m not in luv with these wheels, if i can fit them to a bomb, with wide whites, i`m good,
> but i gotta find a cap that fits a 30`s car. not that 59 spinner, those were from my rays, unless i run a tru ray cap on these.?
> not sure.
> *



just run the McLean cap


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2010, 01:38 PM~19315544
> *just run the McLean cap
> *


YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
HERE`S THE CHOICES


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 11:57 AM~19315666
> *YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
> HERE`S THE CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I pick this one! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 01:57 PM~19315666
> *YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
> HERE`S THE CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I`M LEANING TOWARDS THIS ONE.
these are gonna be 6 lug, so it`s gotta have a bomb flavor


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 13 2010, 01:46 PM~19315996
> *I pick this one!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 12:57 PM~19315666
> *YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
> HERE`S THE CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have the same decals, came of my cars original hubcaps


----------



## Bigsmooth

> :0 Those caprice emblems are dope. I been holding on to a set of rays for my 77 fishtank. i always planned on running 59 caps but damn thats even better! I even have another bumper kit and a fresh restored 5th Tru=Ray ready to be cut for it as well.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19317384
> *I have the same decals, came of my cars original hubcaps
> *


I FOUND A FEW N.O.S. ONES YEARS AGO,,,,,,,,,,
BUT THESE ARE GOING ON AN OLD CAR, BUT I WANTED TO SHOW ALL OPTIONS
THEN I`LL DECIDE ON A TIRE, 5/8`S OR 1 1/4 WHITE WALL , OG 5.20`S


----------



## implala66

the mailman just dropped this in.................hit me up if you need a set of the squared caps for the Tru=Classics...........


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 13 2010, 07:25 PM~19318147
> *the mailman just dropped this in.................hit me up if you need a set of the squared caps for the Tru=Classics...........
> 
> 
> 
> *


I`M GOING TO NEED THOSE DOMED CAPS, SO GET THEM OVER HERE, SO I CAN ADD THEM TO THE LINE UP


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 09:20 PM~19318638
> *I`M GOING TO NEED THOSE DOMED CAPS, SO GET THEM OVER HERE, SO I CAN ADD THEM TO THE LINE UP
> *


no problem, Ill send you also the Tru=Classic hubs, all I ask in return is a small fee for shipping


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 13 2010, 07:37 PM~19318783
> *no problem, Ill send you also the Tru=Classic hubs, all I ask in return is a small fee for shipping
> *


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo

13x7


----------



## brn2ridelo

i also have a 14x7


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2010, 09:44 PM~19319464
> *13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these rims just has 1 set drilled in them,,,,,,,,,,,, hey, they looked clean, an i paid 100.00 for all 4. so i thought i could take a shot, and see what they fit, but the fucker at the swapmeet told me they came off a malibu.
these are starting to grow on me now,
since i sold off the all the 72 spokes i bought years ago


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2010, 08:44 PM~19319464
> *13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


found this 1 in a junkyard gona clean it up tomarrow and see if i can remove all that rust also have a 14x7 wich is a whole lot cleaner


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 WHAT YEAR DOES THAT CAPRICE CENTER COME FROM? I LIKE THAT


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2010, 10:37 PM~19320076
> *MR.59 WHAT YEAR DOES THAT CAPRICE CENTER COME FROM? I LIKE THAT
> *


i found them on ebay years ago. but they are a flat, with a raised caprice badge.
made of a tin.
i still would like to find 2 more fat whites??
any ideas?


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2010, 09:37 PM~19320076
> *MR.59 WHAT YEAR DOES THAT CAPRICE CENTER COME FROM? I LIKE THAT
> *


i have a 74 impala, my stock hubcaps came with those centers


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 10:47 PM~19320205
> *i have a 74 impala, my stock hubcaps came with those centers
> *


74 huh?
i wasn`t sure, they look big. but they fit the cap!
i didn`t know they were this large when i bought them, i was looking for the centers for the LANDAU painted caps, when i found these


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 09:48 PM~19320218
> *74 huh?
> i wasn`t sure, they look big. but they fit the cap!
> i didn`t know they were this large when i bought them, i was looking for the centers for the LANDAU painted caps, when i found these
> *


they do look big, one came off one of the hub caps and i tried it on one of my bros tru rays caps and it fit, was thinking about running those centers on the tru rays


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 13 2010, 08:44 PM~19320159-->
> 
> 
> 
> i found them on ebay years ago. but they are a flat, with a raised caprice badge.
> made of a tin.
> i still would like to find 2 more fat whites??
> any ideas?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LIKE THEM, THEY ARE DIFFERENT. PLUS I HAVE A 69 CAPRICE, NOT IMPALA. HIT UP E.C. ROLO HE BOUGHT ALL MY TIRES.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 PM~19320205
> *i have a 74 impala, my stock hubcaps came with those centers
> *


THANKS


----------



## SUPREME69

THESE ARE NOT THE SAME RIGHT?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVRO...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Dec 8 2010, 05:33 PM~19276826-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to but everyone I spoke to insist on using new outers, spokes and nipples and rechroming the centers. I was hoping to have these restored with my original hardware but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _ <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Dec 9 2010, 08:32 PM~19288694
> * I WOULD TRY TO RESTORE THE WHOLE WHEEL. WHY BOTHER WITH A CHINA OUTER, AND TRU HUB ONLY. *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Tru spoke offered to restore each at $450 a wheel. Im going to end up selling them and finding a set of nice riders when the 520/560's come out.




> *Hello Mr. Aguilar, I am sorry for no response. This is what we do. The charge is $425.00 per wheel. Thank you, Dave*


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 13 2010, 11:42 PM~19320754
> *THESE ARE NOT THE SAME RIGHT?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVRO...sQ5fAccessories
> *


that`s hub cap,
these are large sticker chips


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 13 2010, 10:41 PM~19319427
> *:0
> *


 need them???


----------



## harborareaPhil

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 14 2010, 11:36 AM~19324090
> *need them???
> *


IM GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 14 2010, 08:12 PM~19326987
> *IM GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 04:16 PM~19302446
> *HERE`S MY LAST SWAPMEET FIND FROM LAST SUMMER, I THOUGHT THESE WERE 5X5,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WELL WHEN YOUR NOT USING A MEXICAN TAPE MEASURE, THESE COME OUT TO 5X5.5!
> WHAT`S 5.5? FORD?
> 13X 7 REVERSE. ALL 4 LOOK THIS CLEAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 02:57 PM~19315666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you post a close up pic of the sticker, found someone that might be able to reproduce them.....................

also was looking on this tread, but couln't find a a good pic of the Tru=Ray sticker, if anyone has a clear pic please post it so I can see if the background has some type of metal flake........................


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 14 2010, 09:27 PM~19328420
> *can you post a close up pic of the sticker, found someone that might be able to reproduce them.....................
> 
> also was looking on this tread, but couln't find a a good pic of the Tru=Ray sticker, if anyone has a clear pic please post it so I can see if the background has some type of metal flake........................
> *


these are not a sticker, but a rubberized emblem, these are thick, flexable.
and i have a few, so won`t need any extras
thanks for looking out!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 11:13 PM~19321432
> *that`s hub cap,
> these are large sticker chips
> *



i see, thanks for the info.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 11:49 PM~19329209
> *these are not a sticker, but a rubberized emblem, these are thick, flexable.
> and i have a few, so won`t need any extras
> thanks for looking out!
> *


no problem, I still need the pic, to see if it's a solid color, or it has some flake, the guy who makes them also uses some type of acrylic to cover this stickers, so after they are coated they are flexible, the only adavantage about the ones that he makes is that you can change the color of the background, as we speak he is making me a custom set that I will post as soon as I get them, probably by the end of next month since the weather is not favoreble for the curing time of the acrylic, to humid may develop some air bubbles.................................


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 15 2010, 05:26 AM~19331233
> *no problem, I still need the pic, to see if it's a solid color, or it has some flake, the guy who makes them also uses some type of acrylic to cover this stickers, so after they are coated they are flexible, the only adavantage about the ones that he makes is that you can change the color of the background, as we speak he is making me a custom set that I will post as soon as I get them, probably by the end of next month since the weather is not favoreble for the curing time of the acrylic, to humid may develop some air bubbles.................................
> *


pm sent


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 07:31 AM~19331328
> *pm sent
> *


PM returned


----------



## SAUL

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2086449719.html


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 15 2010, 08:34 AM~19331736
> *PM returned
> *


DID YOU GET YOUR PICS?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 03:34 AM~19350054
> *DID YOU GET YOUR PICS?
> *


got them :thumbsup: , waitng on the other one you told me, and I need another one of they Tru=Rays if anyone has one please post it....................


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 14 2010, 09:51 PM~19329225
> *i see, thanks for the info.
> *


sick Impala


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 16 2010, 10:18 PM~19348755
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2086449719.html
> *


They look to have small hubs :0 what are they


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 17 2010, 01:07 PM~19352708
> *They look to have small hubs  :0 what are they
> *


MCLEANS?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 17 2010, 06:12 AM~19350365
> *got them :thumbsup:  , waitng on the other one you told me, and I need another one of they Tru=Rays if anyone has one please post it....................
> *


DON`T HAVE THE TRU RAY STICKERS
THE ONE IN THE PIC IS METAL


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 04:13 PM~19353674
> *DON`T HAVE THE TRU RAY STICKERS
> THE ONE IN THE PIC IS METAL
> *


someone has to have one........................


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19127956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there has to be a sticker in this batch


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 01:57 PM~19315666
> *YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
> HERE`S THE CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no more ideas?
which ones look best?


----------



## big al 54

DOES ANY BODY HAVE 1 METAL TRUE RAY FLAG EMBLEM THEY WANT TO SELL ,THANK YOU


----------



## 65ss

bump


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 01:57 PM~19315666
> *YOU WERE JUST IN TIME!
> HERE`S THE CHOICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just gonna pick a cap , and re-drill them


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 10:07 PM~19380851
> *just gonna pick a cap , and re-drill them
> *


I'll take your second choice of your hands :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 09:07 PM~19380851
> *just gonna pick a cap , and re-drill them
> *


every month switch caps :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 20 2010, 11:34 PM~19381211
> *every month switch caps :cheesy:
> *


i`m going with the tru ray cap, and the red large spinner
those are the 2


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 09:55 PM~19381458
> *i`m going with the tru ray cap, and the red large spinner
> those are the 2
> *


cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Before 










After


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2010, 10:18 AM~19384359
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could be wrong but i dont think those are tru rays :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 21 2010, 05:00 PM~19387233
> *could be wrong but i dont think those are tru rays :dunno:
> *


There not just found them at a junk yard


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2010, 05:09 PM~19387828
> *There not just found them at a junk yard
> *


did you clean them or have them redone?


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Dec 21 2010, 06:57 PM~19388256
> *did you clean them or have them redone?
> *


Cleaned them with this


----------



## AGUILAR3

Nice results. I need to try this :thumbsup: 




> *ALLBRITE WIRE WHEEL ACID: Powerful One step acid cleaner designed for spoke and chrome wire wheels. Contains hydrofluoric and sulfuric acids. Not recomended for aluminum or alloy wheels, glass and painted surfaces. Concentrated formula. Dilute 1 part Acid with 4 parts Water and spray onto rims, Let stand for up to 30 seconds wash off and view the amazing results. Please read the directions and use Safety precautions when working with this product. Avaliable in Qt, Gallon and 5 Gallon sizes.*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2010, 12:28 AM~19391363
> *Cleaned them with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow they cleaned up nice.


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 22 2010, 05:50 AM~19392124
> *wow they cleaned up nice.
> *


Yes I was impressed with the results :cheesy: 
The bottle said to dilute it with water but I used it full strength and left it for 1min and at 40sec I scrubbed it with an old tooth brush then rinced off with water


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2010, 12:28 AM~19391363
> *Cleaned them with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can I find this product?


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 22 2010, 10:27 AM~19393456
> *where can I find this product?
> *


http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/index.htm


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2010, 10:29 AM~19393469
> *http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/index.htm
> *


thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 22 2010, 10:35 AM~19393506
> *thank you! :biggrin:
> *


No problem someone was kind enough to share it with me so I'm gona return the favor


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Dec 22 2010, 10:35 AM~19393506
> *thank you! :biggrin:
> *


merry xmas to all the tru family please be safe! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MERRY CHRISTMAS TRU FAMILY!!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 25 2010, 12:04 PM~19418177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXFOE

Anybody got a clean set of TRU RAY´s for sale in Cali?
Send me a PM with pics and a price.

Thanks.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Dec 27 2010, 01:25 AM~19429155
> *Anybody got a clean set of TRU RAY´s for sale in Cali?
> Send me a PM with pics and a price.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 27 2010, 06:46 AM~19429548
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## SIXFOE

Looking for a set like this, X-laced or straights dont matter.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Dec 27 2010, 09:17 AM~19429831
> *Looking for a set like this, X-laced or straights dont matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU CAN YOU A MCLEAN STRAGHT LACE WHEEL, AND 59/60 ACCESSORY CAP
GET THE SAME LOOK


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2010, 10:33 AM~19429888
> *YOU CAN YOU A MCLEAN  STRAGHT LACE WHEEL, AND 59/60 ACCESSORY CAP
> GET THE SAME LOOK
> *


Wish I could find some 13" McLeans for that look!


----------



## MR.59

> Wish I could find some 13" McLeans for that look!
> [/quo
> 
> SHOOT ME A PRICE I CAN`T REFUSE, AND THESE CAN BE YOURS


----------



## ricardo408

Has anyone tried any of these wheels on a big body? i will really like to see one on tru spokes


----------



## Firefly

There was a pic of a bigbody one some rays or classics posted in here. Try to search this topic for 'bigbody'


----------



## servant of christ




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 27 2010, 09:41 PM~19435618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

I sold these last month to a local in the IE and now he decided to go with Artilleries so he asked me to resell them for him.

Tru Classics with faded dishes . Classics have been sitting indoors since 1987 in my parents garage. There has been No attempt to clean them up. (No Naval Jelly, NO OA (Oxalic acid) or Chrome polish)

Perfect for riders or restoration (G-Boys, Envious).

$300 (El Monte 626)

*click image for larger pics*


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2008, 06:45 PM~10401229
> *A FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE ON TRU CLASSICS AND OG 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10401229
> *A FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE ON TRU CLASSICS AND OG 5.20s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice! ive never seen that combo on a big body! 
looks nice! :h5:*


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2010, 08:33 AM~19429888
> *YOU CAN YOU A MCLEAN  STRAGHT LACE WHEEL, AND 59/60 ACCESSORY CAP
> GET THE SAME LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean, what size is that?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Dec 28 2010, 02:18 AM~19437764
> *Looks clean, what size is that?
> *


13


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Tru=Ray Decals N.O.S. on ebay!























http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-Tru...=item1e609429a4


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Dec 27 2010, 08:17 AM~19429831
> *Looking for a set like this, X-laced or straights dont matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## brn2ridelo

I have a set of Tru-rays 14x7 for trade for a clean set of t-tops


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2010, 12:18 PM~19440264
> *I have a set of Tru-rays 14x7 for trade for a clean set of t-tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the tootsie roll and nerf football?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:48 PM~19442266
> *how much for the tootsie roll and nerf football?
> *


I asked first :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2010, 01:18 PM~19440264
> *I have a set of Tru-rays 14x7 for trade for a clean set of t-tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody have a set of chips that look like this? wreath style?
i need a nice set of 4 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 06:51 AM~19447711
> *anybody have a set of chips that look like this? wreath style?
> i need a nice set of 4 :biggrin:
> *


I do :biggrin: but it'll cost you your t-tops  and ill throw the rays in for free :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 29 2010, 10:12 AM~19448261
> *I do  :biggrin: but it'll cost you your t-tops   and ill throw the rays in for free  :0
> *


then i would have to search for t tops again,,,,,,,
not good. when you find that nice , nice set, you hang on to them.
or untill you upgrade with an N.O.S. set
:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Dec 28 2010, 11:41 AM~19439960
> *Tru=Ray Decals N.O.S. on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-Tru...=item1e609429a4
> *


DO THESE HAVE THE CLEAR STICKER IN THE BACK? LOOKS LIKE REPOPS :0


----------



## robs68

I HAVE THESE ITEMS FOR SALE....
2 14X7 TRU CLASSICS RIMS CHEVY BOLT PATTERN FOR SALE ASKING $60 EACH...THEYLL NEED TOBE SEALED OR RIDE WITH TUBES GOOD FOR SPARES ALSO IAM INCLUDING THE SPACERS AND LUG NUTS....SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## robs68

ALSO HAVE A SET OF CAPS...TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH STICKERS...PRETTY CHERRY SET NOT FADED OR BUBBLED...CAPS FIT TIGHT AND FIRM...ASKING $200 FIRM ON THESE SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED


----------



## robs68

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST...OG 8IN CHAIN...WITH HORN CAP AND MOUNTING ADAPTER $90 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2010, 04:20 PM~19451305
> *DO THESE HAVE THE CLEAR STICKER IN THE BACK? LOOKS LIKE REPOPS :0
> *


Clear plastic backs! Heres a pic! NOT REPOPS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2010, 05:20 PM~19451305
> *DO THESE HAVE THE CLEAR STICKER IN THE BACK? LOOKS LIKE REPOPS :0
> *


THEY SHOULD BE STUCK TO WHITE PAPER, LIKE OG RED ONES I HAVE...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 4 2010, 08:54 PM~19239678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYBODY GOT 4 LIKE THESE?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Nov 30 2010, 02:24 PM~19201546
> *Serious replys only please TRU=RAY Domes with cross flag medallions  $475 shipped
> 
> These are Clean some paint loss on couple of flags and a scratch on one cap that took me about 10 tries to get it to show up in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID THESE SELL?


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 05:07 PM~19451722
> *THEY SHOULD BE STUCK TO WHITE PAPER, LIKE OG RED ONES I HAVE...
> *


like these


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Dec 29 2010, 08:51 PM~19453521
> *like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup these are O.g i have a friend who has stacks of these tru ray stickers for sale there not cheap thoe 65ss knows he bought these from him


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Dec 29 2010, 09:51 PM~19453521
> *like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT`S IT, 
THE RED DON`T LOOK THE SAME EITHER,,,,,,
THE OG`S CAME ON PAPER.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Dec 28 2010, 12:41 PM~19439960
> *Tru=Ray Decals N.O.S. on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Ray-Tru...=item1e609429a4
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2010, 08:21 PM~19453791
> *Yup these are O.g i have a friend who has stacks of these tru ray stickers for sale there not cheap thoe 65ss knows he bought these from him
> *



same guy jaime knows?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19454557
> *same guy jaime knows?
> *


SOUNDS LIKE I NEED TO KNOW HIM TOO :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 05:12 PM~19451772
> *ANYBODY GOT 4 LIKE THESE?
> *


SAUL DOES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2010, 10:39 PM~19454557
> *same guy jaime knows?
> *


nope this guy lives 20min away from me jaimes boy i think lives in new mexico


----------



## SAUL

its funny the guy who has them has been collecting car stuff for years he is always hitting up swapmeets thrift stores garages sales you name it he has a bunch of stuff i met him thru a guy who seen my tru rays on my monte carlo this guy who has the stickers told me that he was walking a swap meet up north a couple years ago and some white dude had a box full of these N.O.S tru ray stickers he stopped by asked the dude how much was he asking he said he wanted $60 for the whole box this guy thought it was too much so he kept walking he later then came back and was counting the stickers cause they were still there for sale he ended up buying them for $40 all 300 stickers :cheesy: he got home and started giving them out to his friends but then some guy that know him started buying them for $5 each and was selling them at the swapmeets for $150 to $200 a set he found out and thats who messed it up for all of us :angry: supreme69 you know who im talking about ur boy lumber jack so now he doesnt want to sell them for cheap  but he still has alot sorry for no periods i know its alot to read :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

HERE`S A FEW PERIODS FOR YOU
. . . ,, " "
.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 30 2010, 01:13 AM~19456578
> *HERE`S A FEW PERIODS FOR YOU
> .          .              .              ,,                "                    "
> .
> *


 :biggrin: lmao


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 29 2010, 10:39 PM~19454557
> *same guy jaime knows?
> *


*nope* :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2010, 04:20 PM~19451305
> *DO THESE HAVE THE CLEAR STICKER IN THE BACK? LOOKS LIKE REPOPS :0
> *


*
they came both ways Rob,there has never been repops.This is from hands on experience when i worked at Orlies Hydraulics in the 90's.*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 30 2010, 01:13 AM~19456578
> *HERE`S A FEW PERIODS FOR YOU
> .          .              .              ,,                "                    "
> .
> *


Lol!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2010, 11:00 AM~19457882
> *
> they came both ways Rob,there has never been repops.This is from hands on experience when i worked at Orlies Hydraulics in the 90's.
> *


then i guess we`ll see how high these clear backed one go
:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2010, 10:00 AM~19457882
> *
> they came both ways Rob,there has never been repops.This is from hands on experience when i worked at Orlies Hydraulics in the 90's.
> *


Yeah I thought these decals are way to detailed to be repops! The guy I got them from told me they were N.O.S., its my first set.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2010, 10:00 AM~19457882
> *
> they came both ways Rob,there has never been repops.This is from hands on experience when i worked at Orlies Hydraulics in the 90's.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 30 2010, 01:13 AM~19456578
> *HERE`S A FEW PERIODS FOR YOU
> .          .              .              ,,                "                    "
> .
> *


SAUL GOT HIS PERIOD! :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:06 PM~19461238
> *SAUL GOT HIS PERIOD! :0
> *


 :0 Wow


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 07:36 PM~19461961
> *:0 Wow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lordz of kuztomz

> Wish I could find some 13" McLeans for that look!
> [/quo
> 
> SHOOT ME A PRICE I CAN`T REFUSE, AND THESE CAN BE YOURS
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to get for those??..$$$
Click to expand...


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Dec 31 2010, 03:29 AM~19465220
> *what you need to get for those??..$$$
> *


Where's the pic?


----------



## SAUL

set of 4 tru classic caps with medallions both very clean $350 hit up invisible empire


----------



## elnutty

I'm looking for 14x7rev rays or classics !!!! Looking for nice wheels


----------



## lordz of kuztomz

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2010, 08:33 AM~19429888
> *YOU CAN YOU A MCLEAN  STRAGHT LACE WHEEL, AND 59/60 ACCESSORY CAP
> GET THE SAME LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuanto??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2010, 10:29 PM~19455323
> *its funny the guy who has them has been collecting car stuff for years he is always hitting up swapmeets thrift stores garages sales you name it he has a bunch of stuff i met him thru a guy who seen my tru rays on my monte carlo this guy who has the stickers told me that he was walking a swap meet up north a couple years ago and some white dude had a box full of these N.O.S tru ray stickers he stopped by asked the dude how much was he asking he said he wanted $60 for the whole box this guy thought it was too much so he kept walking he later then came back and was counting the stickers cause they were still there for sale he ended up buying them for $40 all 300 stickers  :cheesy:  he got home and started giving them out to his friends but then some guy that know him started buying them for $5 each and was selling them at the swapmeets for $150 to $200 a set he found out and thats who messed it up for all of us  :angry:  supreme69 you know who im talking about ur boy lumber jack so now he doesnt want to sell them for cheap   but he still has alot sorry for no periods i know its alot to read  :biggrin:
> *


he was a cool dude, until he tried pulling that shit i told you about. i dont deal with him anymore. when he sees me at swaps he says next time bring that cash. if he didnt like the trade he should have gave me my tru ray cap back. im glad you put me in the know about his ass though.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Dec 31 2010, 01:19 PM~19468025
> *cuanto??
> *


SHOOT ME AN OFFER I CAN`T REFUSE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 12:33 PM~19468119
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER I CAN`T REFUSE
> *


 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 11:33 AM~19468119
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER I CAN`T REFUSE
> *




i might be offering too much :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2010, 06:35 PM~19470274
> *i might be offering too much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i were hungry or thirsty you might come close :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 04:38 PM~19470289
> *if i were hungry or thirsty you might come close :biggrin:
> *



you selling at pomona in january?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn...they look good.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2010, 06:58 PM~19470391
> *you selling at pomona in january?
> *


I REALLY NEVER SELL, I HAVE MY SPOT, BUT I GET BORED WITH THE LOWBALLERS AFTER ABOUT 1 HOUR, I PUT EVERYTHING UP, AND WALK AROUND A B/S WITH MY FRIENDS, AND ENJOY THE DAY. SO YOU`LL SEE MY TRUCK COVERED UP, WITH PARTS IN THE BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 1 2008, 05:59 PM~9843815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight laced 14x7 Tru Rays with Octagon caps and Tru Ray flag stickers
> *



i need a set just like these any body got any let me know


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 AM~19466910
> *set of 4 tru classic caps with medallions both very clean $350 hit up invisible empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS


----------



## hoppin62

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hoppin62, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 1 2011, 01:00 PM~19474761
> *THANKS
> *



:run:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 07:52 PM~19471603
> *I REALLY NEVER SELL, I HAVE MY SPOT, BUT I GET BORED WITH THE LOWBALLERS AFTER ABOUT 1 HOUR,  I PUT EVERYTHING UP, AND  WALK AROUND A B/S WITH MY FRIENDS, AND ENJOY THE DAY. SO YOU`LL SEE MY TRUCK COVERED UP, WITH PARTS IN THE BACK. :biggrin:
> *



i got your number, ill call you when im out there


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 1 2011, 05:34 PM~19475971
> *i got your number, ill call you when im out there
> *


oh yea, I`m right on the 1st row, of chevy row like the 6th space in
next to the guy that picked up the tires from you.
i got one of the best spots out there as soon as you walk in BAMM. i`m there :biggrin:
oh my truck is anyways :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19475037
> *:run:
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 06:40 PM~19477181
> *oh yea, I`m right on  the 1st  row, of chevy row  like the 6th space in
> next to the guy that picked up the tires from you.
> i got one of the best spots out there as soon as you walk in BAMM. i`m there  :biggrin:
> oh my truck is anyways :uh:
> *


----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2008, 12:09 AM~9859601
> * 63 I sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## doggy

where can i get hubs like that


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jan 2 2011, 12:44 AM~19478876
> *where can i get hubs like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look on EBAY under 1960 Impala hubcaps. Guy is asking like $335.00 I think, or somewhere around that amount.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jan 1 2011, 10:44 PM~19478876
> *where can i get hubs like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can buy them at Classic Industries but you will still need the Tru Ray cap.
http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/cm2052.html
These get bolted on to the OG cap.


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 2 2011, 10:27 AM~19480986
> *You can buy them at Classic Industries but you will still need the Tru Ray cap. These get bolted on to the OG cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elnutty

Nobody's got wheels for sale ??


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Jan 2 2011, 04:37 PM~19483789
> *Nobody's got wheels for sale ??
> *


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2010, 11:29 PM~19455323
> *its funny the guy who has them has been collecting car stuff for years he is always hitting up swapmeets thrift stores garages sales you name it he has a bunch of stuff i met him thru a guy who seen my tru rays on my monte carlo this guy who has the stickers told me that he was walking a swap meet up north a couple years ago and some white dude had a box full of these N.O.S tru ray stickers he stopped by asked the dude how much was he asking he said he wanted $60 for the whole box this guy thought it was too much so he kept walking he later then came back and was counting the stickers cause they were still there for sale he ended up buying them for $40 all 300 stickers  :cheesy:  he got home and started giving them out to his friends but then some guy that know him started buying them for $5 each and was selling them at the swapmeets for $150 to $200 a set he found out and thats who messed it up for all of us  :angry:  supreme69 you know who im talking about ur boy lumber jack so now he doesnt want to sell them for cheap   but he still has alot sorry for no periods i know its alot to read  :biggrin:
> *


DANG SAUL I RAN OUT OF BREATH JUST READING ALL THIS :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2010, 05:35 PM~19470274
> *i might be offering too much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HAD BINUELOS. :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 2 2011, 11:26 PM~19488244
> *YOU HAD BINUELOS. :wow:
> *



YES SIR, BUT THAT WAS JUST A PIC I JACKED FROM PHOTOBUCKET.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 3 2011, 12:53 AM~19488363
> *YES SIR, BUT THAT WAS JUST A PIC I JACKED FROM PHOTOBUCKET.
> *


THEY SURE LOOKED GOOD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 27 2010, 08:53 PM~19435793
> *I sold these last month to a local in the IE and now he decided to
> go with Artilleries so he asked me to resell them for him.
> 
> Tru Classics with faded dishes . Classics have been sitting indoors since 1987 in my parents garage.
> There has been No attempt to clean them up.  (No Naval Jelly, NO OA (Oxalic acid) or Chrome polish)
> 
> Perfect for riders or restoration (G-Boys, Envious).
> 
> $300  (El Monte 626)
> 
> click image for larger pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What do you guys think so far?

I soaked these in brake fluid, paint thinner and finally oven cleaner with little to no effect. I finally got tired of trying and busted out a hobby knife and started scraping away. 


After roughly 2 hrs of gentle scraping, I went from this

(after 1 hr of scraping away)












to this 

(5 layers of 23 year old red,blue,navy, green and purple paint.)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19489912
> *What do you guys think so far?
> 
> I soaked these  in brake fluid, paint thinner and finally oven cleaner with little to no effect. I finally got tired of trying and busted out a hobby knife and started scraping away.
> After roughly 2 hrs of gentle scraping, I went from this
> 
> (after 1 hr of scraping away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> (5 layers of 23 year old red,blue,navy, green and purple paint.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed

Look WAAAY better :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Now to tackle those damn Hubs

btw, since everyone I talk to wants to use China parts to restore the wheels, I'm thinking about taking these apart, sending the parts out to get chrome plated then paying someone to put them together for me....thats if they dont sell by next week


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 05:28 PM~19492888
> *Now to tackle those damn Hubs
> 
> btw, since everyone I talk to wants to use China parts to restore the wheels, I'm thinking about taking these apart, sending the parts out to get chrome plated then paying someone to put them together for me....thats if they dont sell by next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just keep them get them restored and put them on the deuce it will look good


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 3 2011, 06:14 PM~19494067
> *just keep them get them restored and put them on the deuce it will look good
> *



I've been meaning to ask you something. Do you have a pic of Trus on a 62? I've seen tons of 3s and 4s but no deuces.


----------



## MR.59

> Now to tackle those damn Hubs
> 
> btw, since everyone I talk to wants to use China parts to restore the wheels, I'm thinking about taking these apart, sending the parts out to get chrome plated then paying someone to put them together for me....thats if they dont sell by next week
> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/AGGY3/truclassicmedallions004.jpg]
> :cool:
> that`s what i told you i would do with them :biggrin:
> hey look straight untouched
> just have them restored.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 07:28 PM~19492888
> *Now to tackle those damn Hubs
> 
> btw, since everyone I talk to wants to use China parts to restore the wheels, I'm thinking about taking these apart, sending the parts out to get chrome plated then paying someone to put them together for me....thats if they dont sell by next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much homie? let me know.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 AM~19466910
> *set of 4 tru classic caps with medallions both very clean $350 hit up invisible empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE


----------



## ez_rider

I've PM'd LIL members who have asked about Tru Rays for sale but have not heard back from them. I putting these out there:
I have a set of 14X7 reverse crossed laced Rays. They are in good condition, street quality and hold air. I'll give them a good cleaning this coming weekend. The caps are not correct but you can pick up a new set of aftermarkets. LMK. 
EZ


----------



## SAUL

:0 Those are nice Ez


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 4 2011, 04:22 AM~19494168
> *I've been meaning to ask you something. Do you have a pic of Trus on a 62? I've seen tons of 3s and 4s but no deuces.
> *


My homie Mike's deuce on cross lace Rays:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 4 2011, 05:05 AM~19498264
> *My homie Mike's deuce on cross lace Rays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good in der fatherland!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 3 2011, 10:34 PM~19496553
> *I've PM'd LIL members who have asked about Tru Rays for sale but have not heard back from them. I putting these out there:
> I have a set of 14X7 reverse crossed laced Rays. They are in good condition, street quality and hold air. I'll give them a good cleaning this coming weekend. The caps are not correct but you can pick up a new set of aftermarkets. LMK.
> EZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 4 2011, 09:18 AM~19499287
> *:thumbsup:*


Thanks Ry....they should look really clean once I clean them up.


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 3 2011, 10:34 PM~19496553
> *I've PM'd LIL members who have asked about Tru Rays for sale but have not heard back from them. I putting these out there:
> I have a set of 14X7 reverse crossed laced Rays. They are in good condition, street quality and hold air. I'll give them a good cleaning this coming weekend. The caps are not correct but you can pick up a new set of aftermarkets. LMK.
> EZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SOLD!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2011, 11:20 AM~19500058
> *SOLD!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 31 2010, 10:32 AM~19466910
> *set of 4 tru classic caps with medallions both very clean $350 hit up invisible empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


300.00


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2010, 04:33 PM~19451441
> *I HAVE THESE ITEMS FOR SALE....
> 2 14X7 TRU CLASSICS RIMS CHEVY BOLT PATTERN FOR SALE ASKING $60 EACH...THEYLL NEED TOBE SEALED OR RIDE WITH TUBES GOOD FOR SPARES ALSO IAM INCLUDING THE SPACERS AND LUG NUTS....SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2010, 04:35 PM~19451452
> *ALSO HAVE A SET OF CAPS...TRU CLASSIC CAPS WITH STICKERS...PRETTY CHERRY SET NOT FADED OR BUBBLED...CAPS FIT TIGHT AND FIRM...ASKING $200 FIRM ON THESE SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD!!!! :0


----------



## MR.59

I NEED A SET OF TRU RAY METAL CHIPS? "WREATHS"
OR WHOLE CAPS,
OR DOMED CAPS.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 4 2011, 04:05 AM~19498264
> *My homie Mike's deuce on cross lace Rays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



straight gangsta....rollin in the motherland  

nice set of rides :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2011, 02:27 AM~19518976
> *straight gangsta....rollin in the motherland
> 
> nice set of rides  :cheesy:
> *


REAL NICE!!!!!


----------



## Firefly

Thanks guys 

We got some more rides coming out this year (on olskool wheels too  ) Check out our topic:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564421


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 6 2011, 09:38 AM~19520156
> *Thanks guys
> 
> We got some more rides coming out this year (on olskool wheels too  ) Check out our topic:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564421
> *


Dan nice rides :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 4 2011, 03:05 AM~19498264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this 62'


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 7 2011, 11:16 PM~19537072
> *I love this 62'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 

me too.....


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 3 2011, 10:45 AM~19489912
> *What do you guys think so far?
> 
> I soaked these  in brake fluid, paint thinner and finally oven cleaner with little to no effect. I finally got tired of trying and busted out a hobby knife and started scraping away.
> After roughly 2 hrs of gentle scraping, I went from this
> 
> (after 1 hr of scraping away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> (5 layers of 23 year old red,blue,navy, green and purple paint.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice, but couldve used one of these to strip all the paint off instead... wouldve been alot quicker


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 8 2011, 11:33 AM~19539919
> *looks nice, but couldve used one of these to strip all the paint off instead... wouldve been alot quicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wouldn't this be to abrasive


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2011, 12:07 PM~19540600
> *Wouldn't this be to abrasive
> *


exactly...After I was done with them, they came out looking like fresh chrome. The pics above were taken in the rain on a cloudy morning.


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19540600
> *Wouldn't this be to abrasive
> *


use a brass brush


----------



## servant of christ

PAINT STRIPPER WORKS GOOD TOO


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 8 2011, 03:36 PM~19541592
> *PAINT STRIPPER WORKS GOOD TOO
> *



I LOOOVE that napa paint stripper... Brush on or rattle can, that shit works wonders (and doesn't fuck up chrome)


----------



## ricardo408

IF THESE WOULD FIT MY FLEETWOOD ILL PICK THEM UP... someone should get this clean ass wheels

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/2150717348.html


----------



## ricardo408

standards...

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/2147516897.html


----------



## ricardo408

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2130241814.html


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 8 2011, 06:40 PM~19542736
> *IF THESE WOULD FIT MY FLEETWOOD ILL PICK THEM UP... someone should get this clean ass wheels
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/2150717348.html
> *


they do fit


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 8 2011, 06:46 PM~19542794
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2130241814.html
> *


these r badass


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 8 2011, 06:46 PM~19542794
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2130241814.html
> *


these were for sale in fresno for $200 goodluck finding the caps :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19543367
> *these were for sale in fresno for $200 goodluck finding the caps :biggrin:
> *


x2 Damn Star wire :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 06:48 PM~19543354
> *they do fit
> *


 :0 they have Dayton offset?? ill take a drive for these..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 8 2011, 10:44 PM~19544811
> *:0  they have Dayton offset?? ill take a drive for these..
> *


AS LONG AS THERE 7 THEY WIL FIT THEY ARE ALSO UNILUG


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 06:49 PM~19543367
> *these were for sale in fresno for $200 goodluck finding the caps :biggrin:
> *



i know someone with nos caps :cheesy: , but thats a big mark up on the wheels. i know of another set for sale. just waiting for pictures.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2011, 12:43 AM~19545609
> *i know someone with nos caps :cheesy: , but thats a big mark up on the wheels. i know of another set for sale. just waiting for pictures.
> *


Cool


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 09:49 PM~19544874
> *AS LONG AS THERE 7 THEY WIL FIT THEY ARE ALSO UNILUG
> *


its deleted and forgot to get the contact info


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 10 2011, 01:56 AM~19553990
> *its deleted and forgot to get the contact info
> *


here u go http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576607


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

I wish that dude would ship....i dont understand what is sooo hard about putting some rims in boxes & dropping them off...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 10 2011, 06:34 PM~19559575
> *I wish that dude would ship....i dont understand what is sooo hard about putting some rims in boxes & dropping them off...
> *


YOU CAN WRAP EM IN SHRINK WRAP AND UPS WILL SHIP EM JUST LIKE THAT, I DO IT ALL THE TIME :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:49 AM~19564717
> *YOU CAN WRAP EM IN SHRINK WRAP AND UPS WILL SHIP EM JUST LIKE THAT, I DO IT ALL THE TIME :dunno:
> *


 :0 gona find a part time job at a UPS


----------



## implala66

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...=item3f0665c042

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...=item3f0665be2c

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-Spoke-T...=item3f0665c445


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i have two metal tru ray emblems for sale perfect condition no broken tabs 150 each


----------



## 80sgroupemember




----------



## SAUL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Jan 13 2011, 07:04 AM~19584116
> *i have two metal tru ray emblems for sale perfect condition no broken tabs 150 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Flags :0 :wow:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK




----------



## SAUL

Rick i need a set of those flowers pm me the price thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 01:20 PM~19605733
> *Rick i need a set of those flowers pm me the price thanks
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 PM~19609596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul remember this? The guy swore these were Rays from the 80's :biggrin:
Clean duece though


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 PM~19609898
> *Saul remember this? The guy swore these were Rays from the 80's  :biggrin:
> Clean duece though
> *


 :yes: :loco:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 PM~19609898
> *Saul remember this? The guy swore these were Rays from the 80's  :biggrin:
> Clean duece though
> *


what were they?


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 16 2011, 12:00 AM~19609946
> *what were they?
> *


MCLANES


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

He tried to sell them to me for 1500 :wow:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 16 2011, 10:32 AM~19611834
> *He tried to sell them to me for 1500    :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :nono:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 16 2011, 11:32 AM~19611834
> *He tried to sell them to me for 1500    :wow:
> *


 :wow: wth :0 was that with the brakes and drums too :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 15 2011, 11:49 PM~19609898
> *Saul remember this? The guy swore these were Rays from the 80's  :biggrin:
> Clean duece though
> *


lmao... that's probably what he was told when he got them...


----------



## implala66

:happysad:


----------



## SAUL

some guy on craigslist is selling a set of 4 5.20s 14s mounted on these big hubs he says the tires are good he wants $500 for everything


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2011, 09:47 PM~19625774
> *some guy on craigslist is selling a set of 4 5.20s 14s mounted on these big hubs he says the tires are good he wants $500 for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68




----------



## harborareaPhil

pop some McLean caps and roll :wow: 

dam there's another good deal


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

A set of Tru Classic caps (stickers type) $185 shipped hit me w/pm


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 19 2011, 08:27 PM~19643762
> *A set of Tru Classic caps (stickers type) $185 shipped hit me w/pm
> *


 :0


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 19 2011, 10:27 PM~19643762
> *A set of Tru Classic caps (stickers type) $185 shipped hit me w/pm
> *


Pics.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

TTT


----------



## sick-8

wtb tru ray caps anybody have some?


----------



## chevydaddy619

:biggrin:  before the Hurst Hatch T-Top install.


----------



## chevydaddy619

After the work








Left Side








Right Side








Both Sides Done :wow:   
Keeping it TRU= OLDSKOOL TRU= RAYS


----------



## undr8ed

I'm digging the t-tops on that Monte... :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

nice monte carlo :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 27 2011, 12:10 PM~19713324
> * After the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Sides Done :wow:
> Keeping it TRU= OLDSKOOL          TRU= RAYS
> *


The monte looks bad ass louie those tru rays look familiar


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 27 2011, 12:10 PM~19713324
> * After the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Sides Done :wow:
> Keeping it TRU= OLDSKOOL          TRU= RAYS
> *


My glasshouse should soon be sporting t-tops and Tru-rays


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2011, 02:18 PM~19714433
> *The monte looks bad ass louie those tru rays look familiar
> *


Yeah SauL :biggrin: you remember the wheels and dome caps...??? 
TRU= RAYS are sponsored by Saul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the props TRU FAMILIA!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 27 2011, 10:02 PM~19718736
> *Yeah SauL  :biggrin:  you remember the wheels and dome caps...???
> TRU= RAYS are sponsored by Saul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for the props TRU FAMILIA!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I just need some premium spotways 5.20x 14 and a small oldskool steering wheel. Im on the look out if any has leads ... once you ride on tru's you will never care for any other wheel ever. :cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 27 2011, 01:10 PM~19713324
> * After the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Sides Done :wow:
> Keeping it TRU= OLDSKOOL          TRU= RAYS
> *


nice ride man.
tops look good.


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/2178178219.html


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2011, 09:00 PM~19726943


I saw one of your members rides at the Grand Nationals today....Nice wagon


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jan 28 2011, 11:22 PM~19727734-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 28 2011, 09:00 PM~19726943
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of your members rides at the Grand Nationals today....Nice wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

  THANKS FOR THE PIC EZ THATS MY BOY RAFITA WITH HIS 64 GALAXIE WAGON


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 28 2011, 08:52 PM~19726373
> *nice ride man.
> tops look good.
> *


Thanks for for the positive comment... I never thought my daily driver from 12 years ago would look this way.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jan 28 2011, 11:22 PM~19727734-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 28 2011, 09:00 PM~19726943
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of your members rides at the Grand Nationals today....Nice wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> I saw one of your members rides at the Grand Nationals today....Nice wagon



[/quote]
:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 65ss

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/2190405401.html


----------



## SAUL

here is a nice set of 13" mcleans this is as close as your going to get to 13" tru rays all these wheels need are flag caps  http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/2188810057.html


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## hardtop art

anyone has a ture classic hub for sale.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by hardtop art_@Feb 2 2011, 09:39 AM~19765284
> *anyone has a true classic hub for sale.
> *


I do, also got some caps........................


----------



## hardtop art

send me a message with info.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by hardtop art_@Feb 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19771900
> *send me a message with info.
> *


PM sent.................


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 2 2011, 08:52 PM~19772228
> *sorry for the dark picture it was taken in the night the tire was dirty also overall is a nice wheel for someone who is missing one or wants a spare
> *


ill take it without the 5.20 shipped to 92225


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 3 2011, 09:07 AM~19776418
> *ill take it without the 5.20 shipped to 92225
> *


Show me the $ i can do that....


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2011, 12:08 PM~19777738
> *Show me the $ i can do that....
> *


pm me your info with price :biggrin:


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Jan 27 2011, 09:06 PM~19718778
> *I just need some premium spotways 5.20x 14 and a small oldskool steering wheel. Im on the look out if any has leads ... once you ride on tru's you will never care for any other wheel ever.  :cheesy:
> *


I got that wheel for u


----------



## BIG SKIP

sold


----------



## BIG SKIP

sold


----------



## SAUL

:0 Tru=Ray re-pop medallions :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:worship: 

awesome


----------



## sick-8

how much for the tru ray medallions? or do you have the caps too?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2011, 06:23 PM~19790878
> *:0  Tru=Ray re-pop medallions  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are those from you know who?


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2011, 07:23 PM~19790878
> *:0  Tru=Ray re-pop medallions  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chngon!!!
:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Feb 4 2011, 12:55 AM~19784769
> *l still have these tru rays, they have curb and crome damage
> Taking offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much u looking to get? R they 14x6?


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 5 2011, 03:36 PM~19796117
> *How much u looking to get? R they 14x6?
> *


14x7 :biggrin: make good offer and they are yours...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Feb 5 2011, 04:01 PM~19796245
> *14x7  :biggrin:  make good offer and they are yours...
> *


U got any closer pics of them


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 5 2011, 04:18 PM~19796337
> *U got any closer pics of them
> *


Sold...


----------



## 65ss

ttt


----------



## chevydaddy619

I haven't seen any Tru Classics lately.... Where they hidding at???


----------



## bigroy64

any one have any tru classic caps or single wat out there


----------



## SAUL

my friend just picked up these mcleans with tru classic caps from the homie 65ss here is a shot of the wheels on tru ray chips


----------



## SAUL

the wheels came with these caps


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 7 2011, 10:21 PM~19814869
> *the wheels came with these caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 7 2011, 10:14 PM~19814800
> *my friend just picked up these mcleans with tru classic caps from the homie 65ss here is a shot of the wheels on tru ray chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 7 2011, 10:21 PM~19814869
> *the wheels came with these caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember those Mclean wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by bigroy64_@Feb 7 2011, 10:49 PM~19814538
> *any one have any tru classic caps or single wat out there
> *


I got a set of sticker caps (need new stickers) or a set medallion caps i'm getting ready to list on the bay


----------



## SD72RIVI

*I just put up a set of four N.O.S Tru Ray stickers for sale on eBay. Check them out*


----------



## servant of christ

[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil

:barf:


----------



## ABRAXASS

>


[/quote]

Whoooooaa.......I remember these back around '78 or '79.


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

So far these McLeans are cleaning up good my homie is going to put them on his 70 impala


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## lowriders-unlimited

For sale Tru=Classics stamped 8/22/83 ( No Caps ) Taking offers !



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2011, 10:12 PM~19849449
> *So far these McLeans are cleaning up good my homie is going to put them on his 70 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn they look good


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19849449
> *So far these McLeans are cleaning up good my homie is going to put them on his 70 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they 13's or 14's? Damn, they are sick!


----------



## SAUL

14x7


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Feb 11 2011, 10:37 PM~19849662
> *For sale  Tru=Classics  stamped 8/22/83 ( No Caps ) Taking offers !
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

love those rims


----------



## tpimuncie

anyone have 1 they wanna sell?


----------



## tpimuncie

Anyone know what these are for?


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Feb 9 2011, 08:32 PM~19831606
> *I just put up a set of four N.O.S Tru Ray stickers for sale on eBay. Check them out
> *


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 13 2011, 03:31 PM~19859552
> *Anyone know what these are for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Feb 13 2011, 05:16 PM~19859901
> *Are they for sale?
> *


Id like to trade for some og mclean caps (smooth red stickers)


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005982
> *McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are bad ass! Ill sell my domed caps make offer on both sets they gotta go!


----------



## robs68

WILL BE POSTING UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK...SET OF 4 WITH CAPS AND MEDALLIONS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 14 2011, 04:22 PM~19869019
> *WILL BE POSTING UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK...SET OF 4 WITH CAPS AND MEDALLIONS :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 14 2011, 04:22 PM~19869019
> *WILL BE POSTING UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK...SET OF 4 WITH CAPS AND MEDALLIONS :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 14 2011, 04:22 PM~19869019
> *WILL BE POSTING UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK...SET OF 4 WITH CAPS AND MEDALLIONS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE A SET OF 4 N.O.S TRU-CLASSIC CAPS (NO MEDALLIONS JUST CAPS) IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES FOR SALE $250 SHIPPED FIRM MY COMPUTER IS DOWN I CANT POST PICS WHO EVER WANTS TO SEE THEM PM ME YOUR EMAIL OR I CAN TEXT PICS


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 15 2011, 12:46 AM~19873575
> *I HAVE A SET OF 4 N.O.S TRU-CLASSIC CAPS (NO MEDALLIONS JUST CAPS) IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES FOR SALE $250 SHIPPED FIRM MY COMPUTER IS DOWN I CANT POST PICS WHO EVER WANTS TO SEE THEM PM ME YOUR EMAIL OR I CAN TEXT PICS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## robs68

SORRY....THE TRU CLASSICS I HAD FOR SALE JUST SOLD TODAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 14 2011, 05:22 PM~19869019
> *WILL BE POSTING UP A SET OF 14X7 TRU CLASSICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK...SET OF 4 WITH CAPS AND MEDALLIONS :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2011, 11:46 PM~19873575
> *I HAVE A SET OF 4 N.O.S TRU-CLASSIC CAPS (NO MEDALLIONS JUST CAPS) IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES FOR SALE $250 SHIPPED FIRM MY COMPUTER IS DOWN I CANT POST PICS WHO EVER WANTS TO SEE THEM PM ME YOUR EMAIL OR I CAN TEXT PICS
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 15 2011, 08:22 PM~19879776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank u Sammy for posting up the pics


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 15 2011, 08:22 PM~19879776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a beautiful set of NOS Tru Caps....


----------



## SAUL

Thanks yeah there nice!!!

$250 shipped


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2011, 05:14 PM~19877497
> *SORRY....THE TRU CLASSICS I HAD FOR SALE JUST SOLD TODAY.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 15 2011, 09:22 PM~19879776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These the ones that just sold on Ebay like lastweek???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2011, 04:14 PM~19877497
> *SORRY....THE TRU CLASSICS I HAD FOR SALE JUST SOLD TODAY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 3 2008, 01:13 AM~9853050
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru=Classic
> *


 :worship: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 15 2011, 12:46 AM~19873575
> *I HAVE A SET OF 4 N.O.S TRU-CLASSIC CAPS (NO MEDALLIONS JUST CAPS) IN THE ORIGINAL BOXES FOR SALE $250 SHIPPED FIRM MY COMPUTER IS DOWN I CANT POST PICS WHO EVER WANTS TO SEE THEM PM ME YOUR EMAIL OR I CAN TEXT PICS
> *


seen those rays manny picked up for you down here ....nice


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 17 2011, 01:19 AM~19890587
> *seen those rays manny picked up for you down here ....nice
> *


Saul has hookups all over the state :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 17 2011, 01:19 AM~19890587
> *seen those rays manny picked up for you down here ....nice
> *


Thanks. Manny is a good friend of mine he did me a big favor picking up those wheels for me how u doing anymore goodies


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 01:23 AM~19890607
> *Saul has hookups all over the state :0
> *


Lol u guys have alot of old school stuff up there Luis


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2011, 08:12 AM~19891524
> *Lol u guys have alot of old school stuff up there Luis
> *


Ive seen those tru rays all over ill pickem up from now on :biggrin:


----------



## 76pontgp

I'm still looking for a descent set of classics that anyone wants to sell. I'll be in cali til march.


----------



## 76pontgp

Looking for a set of tru classics anyone wants to part with to complete my resto...


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 01:23 AM~19890607
> *Saul has hookups all over the state :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 17 2011, 08:08 AM~19891496
> *Thanks. Manny is a good friend of mine he did me a big favor picking up those wheels for me how u doing anymore goodies
> *


doin good got another set of classics from my friend needs a restore tho...got a set of nos tru spoke caps at turlock but other than that havnt been lookin


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 19 2011, 09:20 AM~19909067
> *doin good  got another set of classics from my friend needs a restore tho...got a set of nos tru spoke caps at turlock but other than that havnt been lookin
> *


Ey Mike it was nice meeting u today over at Mannys i really liked the trip up there to Stockton talk to u soon


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 PM~19912731
> *Ey Mike it was nice meeting u today over at Mannys i really liked the trip up there to Stockton talk to u soon
> *


same here bro...come on down again


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 19 2011, 08:17 PM~19912731
> *Ey Mike it was nice meeting u today over at Mannys i really liked the trip up there to Stockton talk to u soon
> *


saul you were at stockton.so was i . :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

me too


----------



## SAUL

Everyone was up in Stockton yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 20 2011, 05:05 PM~19917786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Feb 20 2011, 06:57 AM~19914848-->
> 
> 
> 
> saul you were at stockton.so was i . :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 20 2011, 07:58 AM~19914989
> *me too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Feb 20 2011, 04:58 PM~19917752
> *Everyone was up in Stockton yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 20 2011, 11:40 PM~19919972
> *:0 nice
> *


JUST NEEDS A SET OF 5.20S AND ITS ON AND CRACKIN


----------



## 65ss

got some rays for sale 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582790


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 20 2011, 09:40 PM~19919972
> *:0 nice
> *


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 20 2011, 05:05 PM~19917786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 13 2011, 04:31 PM~19859552
> *Anyone know what these are for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These Domes are nice :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

A little something for my Glasshouse after it gets painted


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 11:31 PM~19930072
> *A little something for my Glasshouse after it gets painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those Dome caps and medal ions bring out the best on the Tru Rays


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 11:31 PM~19930072
> *A little something for my Glasshouse after it gets painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Perfect for a Glasshouse. Can't wait to see pics on the ride  Those Tru's are sick !!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 11:31 PM~19930072
> *A little something for my Glasshouse after it gets painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are a thing of beauty! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 22 2011, 01:39 PM~19933552
> *those are a thing of beauty! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## scooby

any know what these are? mcleans?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 22 2011, 11:45 PM~19938742
> *any know what these are? mcleans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are Diamond wires do u have the center caps if u dont good luck finding them the center hub is smaller than a tru ray or mclean


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 23 2011, 12:31 AM~19938953
> *Those are Diamond wires do u have the center caps if u dont good luck finding them the center hub is smaller than a tru ray or mclean
> *


 I only have two wheels no centers what do they look like? I have miscalanious caps and spinners never know


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 23 2011, 01:43 AM~19938993
> *I only have two wheels no centers what do they look like? I have miscalanious caps and spinners never know
> *



These make good garden hose reels...thats about it. :0 :angry: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 23 2011, 09:47 AM~19940502
> *These make good garden hose reels...thats about it. :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 23 2011, 09:47 AM~19940502
> *These make good garden hose reels...thats about it. :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 Thanks really is that what the "in crowd" says? I dont care about whats cool 

I dont roll bolts ons, I collect em but thats it


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2011, 10:12 PM~19849449
> *So far these McLeans are cleaning up good my homie is going to put them on his 70 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homie decided to sell his mclean wire wheels he has all 4 with tru classic caps with medallions and tires but the tires are not in good shape he is asking $500 if anyone is interested pm me i will give you his number


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 PM~19949447
> *My homie decided to sell his mclean wire wheels he has all 4 with tru classic caps with medallions and tires but the tires are not in good shape he is asking $500 if anyone is interested pm me i will give you his number
> *


Wish they were 13 x 7's.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

1.200 ?!? damn wtf?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ASS%3ADE%3A1123


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 26 2011, 10:12 AM~19966148
> *1.200 ?!? damn wtf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ASS%3ADE%3A1123
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: talk about being greedy


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 26 2011, 11:28 AM~19966258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: talk about being greedy
> *


that cat bumped his fucking head hard!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sick-8

yeah the most i will pay for them is around $400 anyway tru spoke is remaking them in abought 3 months :rofl:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 26 2011, 12:27 PM~19966650
> *that cat bumped his fucking head hard!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: I want a million dollars for these! :uh:


----------



## undr8ed

Shit, should post up a set with all his tag words for $950 and *somebody* would think they're getting a steal :0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 26 2011, 11:05 PM~19967226
> *Shit, should post up a set with all his tag words for $950 and somebody would think they're getting a steal  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Haha x2 :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 26 2011, 01:38 PM~19967079
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick: I want a million dollars for these! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 26 2011, 06:50 PM~19968643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: wtf? we livin on "fantasy Island" or what? :no:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 26 2011, 11:12 AM~19966148
> *1.200 ?!? damn wtf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ASS%3ADE%3A1123
> *


Is that in PESOS??????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 26 2011, 09:31 PM~19969536
> *:biggrin: wtf? we livin on "fantasy Island" or what? :no:
> *


I THINK HE IS!! :loco:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 27 2011, 09:22 AM~19971571
> *I THINK HE IS!! :loco:
> *


OK people! I have a smokin hot deal for ya! I have 10 acres of ocean front property located just north of phoenix AZ. serious offers only! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Feb 27 2011, 09:43 AM~19971702
> *OK people!  I have a smokin hot deal for ya! I have 10 acres of ocean front property located just north of phoenix AZ. serious offers only! :biggrin:  :yes:
> *



I'll trade you for this guys caps... :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 27 2011, 09:59 AM~19971799
> *I'll trade you for this guys caps...  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 27 2011, 09:59 AM~19971799
> *I'll trade you for this guys caps...  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cool! you gotta deal but bring me a churro with them! :biggrin: but don't bring me one from Roggen, Colorado! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil

since the add had a make offer.... I offered $250...


his counteroffer was.....




$800.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 06:45 PM~19974698
> *since the add had a make offer.... I offered $250...
> his counteroffer was.....
> $800.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 800.00??? :nono: HE NEEDS A :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:roflmao: :roflmao: 





:fool2: he's busy doing this


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 07:17 PM~19974910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :fool2: he's busy doing this
> *


 :yes:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 07:17 PM~19974910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :fool2: he's busy doing this
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :fool2: ooooh! 800 dollars! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 06:17 PM~19974910
> * :fool2: he's busy doing this
> *


Mee too! :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 27 2011, 09:44 PM~19976459
> *Mee too!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 27 2011, 07:05 PM~19974829
> *800.00??? :nono:  HE NEEDS A  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I'm thinking of sending him the address to this site so he can realize he is ludicrous!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Feb 27 2011, 11:18 PM~19977382
> *I'm thinking of sending him the address to this site so he can realize he is ludicrous!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :loco:


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 2 14X7 2 14X6 ONE RIM IS N.O.S THESE WHEELS COME WITH 2 SETS OF CAPS OCTAGONS WITH FLAG STICKERS AND DOME CAPS WITH AFTERMARKET FLAG MEDALLIONS $1,200


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19994580
> *FOR SALE SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 2 14X7 2 14X6 ONE RIM IS N.O.S THESE WHEELS COME WITH 2 SETS OF CAPS OCTAGONS WITH FLAG STICKERS AND DOME CAPS WITH AFTERMARKET FLAG MEDALLIONS $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:55 PM~19994691
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19994580
> *FOR SALE SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 2 14X7 2 14X6 ONE RIM IS N.O.S THESE WHEELS COME WITH 2 SETS OF CAPS OCTAGONS WITH FLAG STICKERS AND DOME CAPS WITH AFTERMARKET FLAG MEDALLIONS $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now these dome caps come with extra caps And rims on the side for $1200 :biggrin: NICE DEAL !


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Mar 2 2011, 12:04 AM~19995098
> *now these dome caps come with extra caps And rims on the side for $1200  :biggrin: NICE DEAL !
> *


 :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2011, 11:15 PM~19994791
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 2 2011, 10:08 AM~19996623
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
sent you a pm :biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19994580
> *FOR SALE SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 2 14X7 2 14X6 ONE RIM IS N.O.S THESE WHEELS COME WITH 2 SETS OF CAPS OCTAGONS WITH FLAG STICKERS AND DOME CAPS WITH AFTERMARKET FLAG MEDALLIONS $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a deal


----------



## danny_boy_65

:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2011, 10:43 AM~19997230
> *:wave:
> sent you a pm :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have just 1 tru-ray for sale????


----------



## bedslead

Ive got some TRU RAY discs
These are not OG 
They are chromed brass with 1/4 20 studs on the back.
Fresh chrome never been mounted. 
PM me if you are interested!


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 3 2011, 10:52 PM~20012171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got some TRU RAY disc
> These are not OG
> They are chromed brass with 1/4 20 studs on  the back.
> Fresh chrome never been mounted.
> PM me if you are interested!
> *


FIXED the word disc for you


----------



## sick-8

how huch u want for the tru ray disc?


----------



## bedslead

lunatic thanks
sick _8 pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 4 2011, 07:41 AM~20013689
> *lunatic thanks
> sick _8 pm sent :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65

:wave:


----------



## big al 54

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 4 2011, 12:52 AM~20012171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got some TRU RAY discs
> These are not OG
> They are chromed brass with 1/4 20 studs on  the back.
> Fresh chrome never been mounted.
> PM me if you are interested!
> *


got your pm thank you


----------



## 85eldoCE

anybody with pics of caddys on trus please post a pic n here thanks
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20034660


----------



## jtek

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 08:27 PM~9857462
> *NO WERE ONLY GETTING THEM DONE BY SPECIAL ORDER
> *



http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html




here is where you can get any of the truespoke models in 13 inch...... :biggrin:


click on the link pic which wheel you like and scroll down for sizes and prices... :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy: he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039820
> *I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy:  he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe  :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: damn nice score!


----------



## SAUL

:yes:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:21 AM~20039894
> *:yes:
> *


like that 66 S.S. in the background also! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Thanks Danny


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 08:01 AM~20041170
> *Thanks Danny
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039820
> *I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy:  he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe  :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are nice saul..


----------



## SAUL

Thanks they are going to be going up for sale in the next couple of days $1,000 for all 5 rims only 4 tires and they are like new theres 4 14x7 reverse and 1 14x6 reverse these came off a 62 impala but are universal will fit small chevy pattern and big chevy/ford pattern


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 3 2011, 11:52 PM~20012171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got some TRU RAY discs
> These are not OG
> They are chromed brass with 1/4 20 studs on  the back.
> Fresh chrome never been mounted.
> PM me if you are interested!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 02:54 PM~20043815
> *Thanks they are going to be going up for sale in the next couple of days $1,000 for all 5 rims only 4 tires and they are like new theres 4 14x7 reverse and 1 14x6 reverse these came  off a 62 impala but are universal will fit small chevy pattern and big chevy/ford pattern
> *



nice set....


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 02:54 PM~20043815
> *Thanks they are going to be going up for sale in the next couple of days $1,000 for all 5 rims only 4 tires and they are like new theres 4 14x7 reverse and 1 14x6 reverse these came  off a 62 impala but are universal will fit small chevy pattern and big chevy/ford pattern
> *


 :0


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19994580
> *FOR SALE SET OF 4 TRU RAYS 2 14X7 2 14X6 ONE RIM IS N.O.S THESE WHEELS COME WITH 2 SETS OF CAPS OCTAGONS WITH FLAG STICKERS AND DOME CAPS WITH AFTERMARKET FLAG MEDALLIONS $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STILL GOT THESE? PM ME PICS OF ALL RIMS THANKS.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039820
> *I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy:  he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe  :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn saul....gonna have to get u a reality show....TRU=PICKERS :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 11 2011, 07:42 AM~20066404
> *damn saul....gonna have to get u a reality show....TRU=PICKERS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll watch it! :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 11 2011, 07:42 AM~20066404
> *damn saul....gonna have to get u a reality show....TRU=PICKERS :biggrin:
> *


Lol!! Whats up Mike how u doing


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039820
> *I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy:  he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe  :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## smashfactory

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585344

For Sale


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 21 2011, 11:31 PM~19930072
> *A little something for my Glasshouse after it gets painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

put them og caps :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 01:49 AM~20073582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put them og caps :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 01:49 AM~20073582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put them og caps :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 12 2011, 12:23 PM~20075317
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



you member those right :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 01:51 PM~20075743
> *you member those right :biggrin:
> *


SURE DO MY BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 03:54 PM~20043815
> *Thanks they are going to be going up for sale in the next couple of days $1,000 for all 5 rims only 4 tires and they are like new theres 4 14x7 reverse and 1 14x6 reverse these came  off a 62 impala but are universal will fit small chevy pattern and big chevy/ford pattern
> *



No WAY...say it aint so--RE-SAUL...I mean SALE ....lololol

Them are nice as hell...


----------



## danny_boy_65

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ss

Bump ttt


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 18 2011, 06:49 PM~20124653
> *Bump ttt
> *


Did any one check out the re pop Tru Ray Medallions on Ebay made by the Tru Spoke company??? They look like they forgott the paint on the flags though.... I guess they are ok if there is a day that the O.G. Medallions become extinct. I wonder if they will come up with the Tru Classic Medallions next.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Mar 19 2011, 05:43 PM~20130997
> *Did any one check out the re pop Tru Ray Medallions on Ebay made by the Tru Spoke company??? They look like they forgott the paint on the flags though.... I guess they are ok if there is a day that the O.G. Medallions become extinct. I wonder if they will come up with the Tru Classic Medallions next.
> *



the only thing that is gonna do make it easier for everyone to own them. they no longer become hard to find parts. only to those of us who care about original pieces does it matter.


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20131412
> *the only thing that is gonna do make it easier for everyone to own them. they no longer become hard to find parts. only to those of us who care about original pieces does it matter.
> *


Yeah that's very tru!!! I don't like what they are doing. I'm keeping it real with he OG medallions. Good thing that they aren't making it easy to buy the TRU RAYS with the out outrageous price. I can tell on the re pop med lions have it rough inside the flags where the paint goes. That's a huge give away.


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2267907458.html


----------



## SAUL

crossed lace rays :0 http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2235063264.html


----------



## SAUL

set of 15" rays http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2273136823.html


----------



## SAUL

tru classics for cheap :cheesy: http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2269182715.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

:cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20139542
> *tru classics for cheap  :cheesy:  http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2269182715.html
> *


i think bullet one picked those up.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20131412
> *the only thing that is gonna do make it easier for everyone to own them. they no longer become hard to find parts. only to those of us who care about original pieces does it matter.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: mcleans http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/2278987507.html


----------



## robs68

Finally tru ray medallions at a decent price.... :0


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 24 2011, 12:16 AM~20166958
> *Finally tru ray medallions at a decent price.... :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big al 54

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 24 2011, 01:16 AM~20166958
> *Finally tru ray medallions at a decent price.... :0
> *


 the ones on ebay


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 24 2011, 10:09 AM~20169060
> *the ones on ebay
> *


The ones off off truspoke.net the ones for 60 a piece


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 24 2011, 10:09 AM~20169060
> *the ones on ebay
> *


The ones off of truspoke.net there 60 a piece


----------



## SAUL

SHARP WIRE WHEELS :0 http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2284022126.html


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2011, 08:09 PM~20173399
> *SHARP WIRE WHEELS  :0 http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2284022126.html
> *


those were sharp spiders... :biggrin: egyptian gold 60 impala from stockton brown persuasion has them


----------



## SAUL

:naughty:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *



nice.... exactly what I'm doing


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


Those are sweet!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Mar 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20182087
> *Those are sweet!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


nice


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


YOU WANT TO SELL?


----------



## ez_rider

*These are back up for sale. 14X7 reverse.*









































*I may also put these up for sale. 14X6 reverse but not sure yet.*


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182940
> *These are back up for sale. 14X7 reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also put these up for sale. 14X6 reverse but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20182706
> *YOU WANT TO SELL?
> *


these are spoken for sorry


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 26 2011, 12:39 AM~20184012
> *these are spoken for sorry
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD MAKE THEM UNSPOKEN FOR AND HEADED MY WAY?!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


those would look awesome on my 67 rag 

SPEAK/SPOKEN/SPEAK/SPOKEN


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20180685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


saul always doing big things if u snooze u will loose nice find saul :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

hmmm... should I use these


----------



## harborareaPhil

or these :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy: both look good


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2011, 11:06 PM~20182940
> *These are back up for sale. 14X7 reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also put these up for sale. 14X6 reverse but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm looking to buy 
some 59-60 spinner caps
like the ones pictured.
Will they be for sale too.........


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 26 2011, 02:10 PM~20187071
> *I'm looking to buy
> some 59-60 spinner caps
> like the ones pictured.
> Will they be for sale too.........
> *


They would have to be sold with the set of wheels. LMK if you are interested.


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2011, 06:29 PM~20188315
> *They would have to be sold with the set of wheels. LMK if you are interested.
> *


How much?


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Mar 26 2011, 06:00 PM~20188449
> *How much?
> *


PM sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2011, 07:44 PM~20188717
> *PM sent
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP SAMMY!!


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 25 2011, 11:39 PM~20184008-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20188725
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Mar 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20189447
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2011, 07:29 PM~20188315
> *They would have to be sold with the set of wheels. LMK if you are interested.
> *


LMK if that changes.......


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2011, 09:55 PM~20189797
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bro


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 26 2011, 11:52 PM~20190704
> *sup bro *


Just chillin T  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## SAUL

:wave:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 27 2011, 11:48 AM~20192852
> *:wave:
> *


Que ondas doggie!!!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 11:51 AM~20192867
> *Que ondas doggie!!!
> *


how are u Eryk :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20182940
> *These are back up for sale. 14X7 reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHEELS JUST SOLD!*


----------



## SAUL

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 27 2011, 04:24 PM~20194320
> *WHEELS JUST SOLD!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Mar 27 2011, 03:27 PM~20194347-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 27 2011, 05:40 PM~20195590
> *:h5: *


----------



## bigrayman

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 3 2011, 11:52 PM~20012171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got some TRU RAY discs
> These are not OG
> They are chromed brass with 1/4 20 studs on  the back.
> Fresh chrome never been mounted.
> PM me if you are interested!
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## SAUL

http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2292538371.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2011, 08:27 PM~20205537
> *http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2292538371.html
> *



very shiney :cheesy:


----------



## undr8ed

I know where a set of 5 is sitting... Dude wants to sell them, but nobody local rolls em 

If anyone is really interested, I can get pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 29 2011, 08:31 AM~20208726
> *I know where a set of 5 is sitting...  Dude wants to sell them, but nobody local rolls em
> 
> If anyone is really interested, I can get pics  :biggrin:
> *


Im interested!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 29 2011, 08:31 AM~20208726
> *I know where a set of 5 is sitting...  Dude wants to sell them, but nobody local rolls em
> 
> If anyone is really interested, I can get pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Mar 29 2011, 12:11 PM~20210612
> *Im interested!
> *



I let dude know... He's local too


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 29 2011, 06:49 PM~20213145
> *I let dude know...  He's local too
> *


Cool, can you see if he can get some pics?


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Mar 29 2011, 07:17 PM~20213388
> *Cool, can you see if he can get some pics?
> *



pm'd


----------



## 62legacy

Does anybody have pics of tru classic II radial lace wheels? :wow:


----------



## sean_2009

old school rides on classics :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Lots_a_lows

Bad ass pics sean_2009. If you have more put them up.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 01:49 AM~20073582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put them og caps :biggrin:
> *


I need some caps like these, please pm me


----------



## tpimuncie

picked up a set of mcleans or i think they are, could anyone comfirm by the hub


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20251811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up a set of mcleans or i think they are, could anyone comfirm by the hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are clean all u need are some tru ray caps


----------



## ourstyle_la

:wave: :thumbsup: I HAVE. 2 SET. OF MCLEANS. .4SALE. CALL ME 562.842,4620


----------



## ourstyle_la

:yessad: SIZE. 14 YES IN GOO CONDITION. CALL ME,


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 3 2011, 11:36 PM~20252969
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  I HAVE. 2  SET. OF MCLEANS. .4SALE.  CALL ME  562.842,4620
> *


How bout just a set of caps?


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20251811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up a set of mcleans or i think they are, could anyone comfirm by the hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size rims are they???


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Apr 5 2011, 06:42 AM~20263227
> *what size rims are they???
> *


13s,   ordered caps from rally america til i get me some more tru ray caps :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 12:12 AM~20280373
> *13s,     ordered caps from rally america til i get me some more tru ray caps :biggrin:
> *


These came from Sacramento huh? The look pretty smooth and shiny!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@Apr 7 2011, 06:28 AM~20281064
> *These came from Sacramento huh? The look pretty smooth and shiny!!!
> *


Yes those are them, they are really nice for their age!


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 07:48 AM~20281423
> *Yes those are them, they are really nice for their age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are clean! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Apr 7 2011, 07:56 AM~20281467
> *damn those are clean! :biggrin:
> *


Just need some 520s :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 10:04 AM~20282355
> *Just need some 520s :biggrin:
> *


I hear that! good luck Homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

I remember someone said Lincoln caps would fit the old school McLeans? Any mods needed?


----------



## latincruiser




----------



## robs68

14x7 tru classics chevy bolt pattern asking 250 these wheels need to be redone they are not up to par at all...


----------



## SD72RIVI

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 7 2011, 06:48 AM~20281423
> *Yes those are them, they are really nice for their age!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? What size?


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 7 2011, 06:01 PM~20285655
> *How much? What size?
> *


I just picked them up, not for sale was looking for caps, 13s


----------



## robs68

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2235063264.html


----------



## robs68

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2296551779.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

looking for some tru spoke or mclean center caps..


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 10 2011, 11:47 PM~20307699
> *looking for some tru spoke or mclean center caps..
> *


PM sent..............


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## SAUL

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2301213653.html


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20342133
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2301213653.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20342133
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2301213653.html
> *


have a nice trip saul and pics when you get them :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20342133
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2301213653.html
> *


Nice....in my neck of the woods :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2011, 01:34 PM~20346826
> *Nice....in my neck of the woods :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 02:49 AM~20073582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put them og caps :biggrin:
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*TRU SPOKE CAPS*









*ANYBODY HAVE ANY OF THESE'S CAPS FOR SALE??*


----------



## tpimuncie

Im still looking for mclean caps


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 7 2011, 05:35 PM~20285498
> *I remember someone said Lincoln caps would fit the old school McLeans?  Any mods needed?
> *


yup they fit.no mods


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 15 2011, 07:36 PM~20348473
> *Im still looking for mclean caps
> *


i just found out at the long beach swatmeet, some guy had some for 30 bucks for all four...dammmmmm


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2011, 11:25 PM~20350546
> *i just found out at the long beach swatmeet, some guy had some for 30 bucks for all four...dammmmmm
> *


Thanks alot spankster :angry: :biggrin: got some repops coming but rather have og ones


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 16 2011, 12:51 AM~20350656
> *Thanks alot spankster :angry:  :biggrin:  got some repops coming but rather have og ones
> *


pomona swatmeet sunday so lets see whats out there


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2011, 11:56 PM~20350670
> *pomona swatmeet sunday so lets see whats out there
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 16 2011, 12:00 AM~20350694
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


ill keep an eye out for some this sunday at the swap


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 16 2011, 12:23 AM~20350767
> *ill keep an eye out for some this sunday at the swap
> *


Gracias! Text me if u happen to see some. Maybe ill find some domed caps at the swap im going to :biggrin:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i have four tru spoke tru ray caps with a blue centers 200


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Apr 16 2011, 10:54 AM~20352115
> *i have four tru spoke tru ray  caps with a blue centers  200
> *


pics?


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 15 2011, 05:54 PM~20348266
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


never thought of selling them....


----------



## GORO613

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 16 2011, 01:36 PM~20353015
> *never thought of selling them....
> *


NICE WHEELS I WOULD BE INTERESTED IF YOU DECIDED TO PART WITH THEM THANKS GIL


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:31 PM~20353528
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *



:fuq:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039820
> *I picked up this set of 5 clean crossed lace tru rays last night dude had them since new :cheesy:  he mounted these 185/75/14 tires thoe  :angry: they look BIG its ok rims are really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are for sale 5 rims with 4 tires like new 185/75r14 4 rims are 14x7 1 rim 14x6 all reversed $800


----------



## SAUL

for sale 14x7 mcleans with tru classic caps $500


----------



## 84Homies

Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side. 5 x 5 and 5 x 4 3/4 bolt pattern.


----------



## harborareaPhil

those are cool


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 17 2011, 01:51 AM~20356402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 14x7 mcleans with tru classic caps $500
> *


  no curb checks or rust ? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 15 2011, 08:37 PM~20349357
> *yup they fit.no mods
> *


You know which caps, I been looking at pics and ebay and it looks like the newer ones from like the 80s are more like tin and put together different. 70s maybe?


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 7 2011, 05:49 PM~20285572
> *14x7 tru classics chevy bolt pattern asking 250 these wheels need to be redone they are not up to par at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best offer with shipping included...? still for sale :biggrin: these gotta go asap...once agian condition these need tobe restored...i can cut out the hubs out also to save on shipping costs...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 16 2011, 10:45 PM~20356367
> *:fuq:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13963087
> *SO I TOOK THE CAPS APART AND PAINTED THE EMBLEM TO MACH THE COLOR OF MY CAR WHAT DO YOU HOMIES THINK
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT YEAR CAPS?!


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2334652634.html
what are these?


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/2335218053.html


----------



## Lil Spanks

They didnt fit :angry: but going to a better place


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 PM~20378187
> *WHAT YEAR CAPS?!
> *


came off like ..78 or 79??..i some but thier red :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/2335590194.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/2321511747.html


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20382787
> *They didnt fit  :angry:  but going to a better place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2010, 07:29 PM~18961699
> *set of 4 tru spoke caps wblack stickers $60.00 shipped these caps fit tru rays mcleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GORO613

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182940
> *These are back up for sale. 14X7 reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may also put these up for sale. 14X6 reverse but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok EZ put a price on them (14x6).....  they would look good on my rag...gil


----------



## Lil Spanks

ttt


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 18 2011, 07:30 PM~20367473
> *Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side. 5 x 5 and 5 x 4 3/4 bolt pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are way cool man.


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2011, 09:28 PM~20385089
> *those are way cool man.
> *


Thanks Bro. For now, they are keepers.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 20 2011, 07:30 PM~20385104
> *Thanks Bro. For now, they are keepers.
> *



Careful with them, there's a reason there aren't many sets still around...


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 20 2011, 08:17 PM~20385466
> *Careful with them, there's a reason there aren't many sets still around...
> *


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright you got them :cheesy:


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 03:46 PM~20391120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2011, 03:48 PM~20391136
> *alright you got them  :cheesy:
> *


Just today bro thanks! I got some free 1558013s so gonna run them til i save enuf for 520s. What looks best on them thin whites or........?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 05:38 PM~20391518
> *Just today bro thanks! I got some free 1558013s so gonna run them til i save enuf for 520s. What looks best on them thin whites or........?
> *


i think thin


----------



## Lil Spanks

http://www.mcleanwheels.com/index.html


----------



## 84Homies

I like better.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 21 2011, 08:08 PM~20392604
> *I like better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


or?


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393800
> *or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 21 2011, 10:36 PM~20393859
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


got the package  thanks.  
ill keep a lookout on them stickers..


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393800
> *or?
> 
> *



No comparison


----------



## GORO613

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393800
> *or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they up for sale?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by GORO613_@Apr 22 2011, 04:12 PM~20397782
> *are they up for sale?
> *


these 13`s are going on a bomb, got a set of OG 5.20`s with the wide whites


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20393800
> *or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Apr 21 2011, 04:46 PM~20391120-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 08:08 PM~20392604
> *I like better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 10:30 PM~20393800
> *or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN CHROME!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 01:50 PM~20403396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tpimuncie

ordering 520s and getting red mclean stickers


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20403396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Got one of my Tru spokes painted, bout to spray the other 3 today.. Previous owner had already sanded the dish on 2 of em, he was gonna paint the rim and hub.. But, I got the hubs to shine up pretty good! It's the 1975 Chevy color that's going on my Glasshouse! 
Just got my lugnuts today, now if it'd quit raining I could mount it up.. :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 23 2011, 04:39 PM~20403853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordering 520s and getting red mclean stickers
> *


you found the stickers?...


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20403396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 24 2011, 11:57 PM~20413001
> *sweet  :thumbsup:
> *


Put it on the ride today, gotta paint other 2 and get the 5.20's mounted..








I know it's wrong topic... :happysad:


----------



## bump512




----------



## blue thunder

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20356402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 14x7 mcleans with tru classic caps $500
> *


Im interested check ur pm, thanks


----------



## SAUL

Sorry they Sold


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2011, 12:06 AM~20413212
> *Put it on the ride today, gotta paint other 2 and get the 5.20's mounted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's wrong topic... :happysad:
> *


Your rims have more paint than your car :cheesy: I like how they look looks good something different and original


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20419615
> *Your rims have more paint than your car :cheesy: I like how they look looks good something different and original
> *


lol. Thanks, some like em some don't.. I'm anxious to get some paint on the car, but still got some fabricating to do!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2011, 05:51 PM~20417445
> *Sorry they Sold
> *



:0


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 7 2011, 06:49 PM~20285572
> *14x7 tru classics chevy bolt pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 PM~20420430
> *SOLD! :yes:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20403396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can dig it


----------



## bump512

NICE!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2011, 12:06 AM~20413212
> *Put it on the ride today, gotta paint other 2 and get the 5.20's mounted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's wrong topic... :happysad:
> *


THAT SHTS HOTT AS FUCK ROCK IT JUST LIKE THAT FOR A BIT!!!
FUCK PAINTIN THE CAR ROLL THAT SHITTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 26 2011, 08:04 PM~20426880
> *THAT SHTS HOTT AS FUCK ROCK IT JUST LIKE THAT FOR A BIT!!!
> FUCK PAINTIN THE CAR ROLL THAT SHITTT!!!!!!!!
> *


lol. :cheesy: I wish I could cruise it! I got it all torn apart right now doing the bodywork and complete colorchange on the interior too.. Soon enough, it'll be worth the wait! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 26 2011, 06:04 PM~20426880
> *THAT SHTS HOTT AS FUCK ROCK IT JUST LIKE THAT FOR A BIT!!!
> FUCK PAINTIN THE CAR ROLL THAT SHITTT!!!!!!!!
> *


That kind of shit is left for the Regals...classics deserve a nice layer of paint.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 27 2011, 02:30 AM~20429736
> *That kind of shit is left for the Regals...classics deserve a nice layer of paint.
> *



:uh:


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 01:30 AM~20393800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 15 2010, 06:26 AM~19331233
> *no problem, I still need the pic, to see if it's a solid color, or it has some flake, the guy who makes them also uses some type of acrylic to cover this stickers, so after they are coated they are flexible, the only adavantage about the ones that he makes is that you can change the color of the background, as we speak he is making me a custom set that I will post as soon as I get them, probably by the end of next month since the weather is not favoreble for the curing time of the acrylic, to humid may develop some air bubbles.................................
> *


well after 5 months of waiting here they are, custom made stickers, to bad that they didn't turned out how they where supposed to, the acrylic did not like the chrome paper too much it caused a chemical reaction creating small air bubbles and traping then on the acrylic during the curing process, it even created some noticable bumps in the flags, all I can say it's that I tried to find a alternative to OG stickers and medallions, but not succeded. I only have one stickers for now, the other 3 will be made during the weekend, who knows the 3 might turn out fine, but I'm not keeping my hopes up...................


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 28 2011, 02:13 PM~20441168
> *well after 5 months of waiting here they are, custom made stickers, to bad that they didn't turned out how they where supposed to, the acrylic did not like the chrome paper too much it caused a chemical reaction creating small air bubbles and traping then on the acrylic during the curing process, it even created some noticable bumps in the flags, all I can say it's that I tried to find a alternative to OG stickers and medallions, but not succeded. I only have one stickers for now, the other 3 will be made during the weekend, who knows the 3 might turn out fine, but I'm not keeping my hopes up...................
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE! HOPE IT ALL COMES OUT RIGHT...CUZ I WANT SOME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512

:cheesy:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

E.C. ROLO finally contacted me after almost 2 weeks and started bullshitting and saying that he didn't notice after I let him know that the wheels werent the same. He said he would be willing to send me back the wheels I traded him if I return back his wheels and pay for the shipping of both sets, after I already paid for shipping of both sets originally. I don't know how he didn't notice they weren't the same size when he said he used to work for Zenith before and I noticed right when I first unwrapped the wheels. I guess he thought that if he waited long enough I wouldn't want him to make it right. I've waited a while (recieved March 24, 2011) and have seen that he hasn't tried to make his fuck up right even after we spoke last on April 6th. He has logged on several times but has not contacted me and finally started posting again yesterday. Look closely at the pics closely at the pics that I took right when I recieved them and you can see that 2 on the left are a little thinner and the tires dont round out as much as the ones on the right and farthest one. Three of the wheels are the deeper ones but one of the three was not unilug like the other 2. Of the 2 thinner wheels one of the hub sticks out further than the other so those don't even match.


----------



## danny_boy_65

:0 :wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SAUL

Im going to list a set of 4 Tru Rays straight lace with clean Dome caps and aftermarket medallions 2 rims are 14x7 and 2 14x6 all reverse one 14x6 is N.O.S pics will be up in a couple of min $850 o.b.o


----------



## SAUL

Here they are these will fit perfect on a glasshouse or early 70s monte on skirts


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

the seal on all 4 wheels is perfect


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 05:34 PM~20449306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seal on all 4 wheels is perfect
> *


pm sent


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 03:34 PM~20449306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seal on all 4 wheels is perfect
> *


----------



## SAUL

this is what they will look like on a monte


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:26 PM~20449251
> *Here they are these will fit perfect on a glasshouse or early 70s monte on skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Saul now you tell me :banghead: :biggrin: I like those.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Apr 29 2011, 04:16 PM~20449624
> *Damn Saul now you tell me  :banghead:  :biggrin: I like those.
> *


something came up bro last minute shit tu saves


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Apr 29 2011, 04:16 PM~20449624
> *Damn Saul now you tell me  :banghead:  :biggrin: I like those.
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## SAUL

or on a glasshouse :cheesy:


----------



## danny_boy_65

OR on that monte! :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

implala66, SAUL, bullet one

:wave:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 05:17 PM~20449634
> *something came up bro last minute shit tu saves
> *


I hear you Carnal.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Apr 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20449688
> *OR on that monte! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Apr 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20449688
> *OR on that monte! :biggrin:
> *


i think a monte


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20449678
> *or on a glasshouse  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20449692
> *implala66, SAUL, bullet one
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 01:54 PM~20449041
> *Im going to list a set of 4 Tru Rays straight lace with clean Dome caps and aftermarket medallions 2 rims are 14x7 and 2 14x6 all reverse one 14x6 is N.O.S pics will be up in a couple of min $850 o.b.o
> *



trade for nos sancos? i know its a long shot, but worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 29 2011, 05:37 PM~20450074
> *i think a monte
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 29 2011, 04:37 PM~20450074
> *i think a monte
> *



yup, i should re-do mine and roll them on my monte.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2011, 05:33 PM~20450346
> *trade for nos sancos? i know its a long shot, but worth a try :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
Send them to me, let me see if they fit my Impala :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 29 2011, 08:21 PM~20451549
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Send them to me, let me see if they fit my Impala  :cheesy:
> *



richie said where he works, he more than likely can reproduce the brackets and hardware. you would just need to head to a blind shop and get some cut out.


ive been meaning to call you and chit-chat a bit. ill shoot you a call this weekend.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2011, 09:15 PM~20451495
> *yup, i should re-do mine and roll them on my monte.
> *


yezzir! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 05:23 PM~20449678
> *or on a glasshouse  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty: :run: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20449678
> *or on a glasshouse  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


especially that glasshouse!!! :0


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 29 2011, 11:46 PM~20452543
> *especially that glasshouse!!! :0
> *



hell fuckin yea.....this is what a glasshouse should look like......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 30 2011, 12:01 AM~20452591
> *hell fuckin yea.....this is what a glasshouse should look like......
> *


x2


----------



## 76pontgp

are they for sale still???


----------



## implala66

bigger pic..........


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20403396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see this come to life..i was laughing stock of truspokes when i brought it up lol. i know some still dont like and hold tru's sacred..but i like it.


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Apr 29 2011, 09:07 AM~20447163
> *E.C. ROLO finally contacted me after almost 2 weeks and started bullshitting and saying that he didn't notice after I let him know that the wheels werent the same.  He said he would be willing to send me back the wheels I traded him if I return back his wheels and pay for the shipping of both sets, after I already paid for shipping of both sets originally. I don't know how he didn't notice they weren't the same size when he said he used to work for Zenith before and I noticed right when I first unwrapped the wheels. I guess he thought that if he waited long enough I wouldn't want him to make it right.  I've waited a while (recieved March 24, 2011) and have seen that he hasn't tried to make his fuck up right even after we spoke last on April 6th.  He has logged on several times but has not contacted me and finally started posting again yesterday. Look closely at the pics closely at the pics that I took right when I recieved them and you can see that 2 on the left are a little thinner and the tires dont round out as much as the ones on the right and farthest one. Three of the wheels are the deeper ones but one of the three was not unilug like the other 2. Of the 2 thinner wheels one of the hub sticks out further than the other so those don't even match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BULL SHIT! FUCKING VATOS THAT DO SHIT LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 05:34 PM~20449306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seal on all 4 wheels is perfect
> *


thats sweet man.
G/L on the sale. Wish i was closer.. as usual. haha.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 03:26 PM~20449251
> *Here they are these will fit perfect on a glasshouse or early 70s monte on skirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice wheels saul. ill take your wheels and that blue monte carlo thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Apr 29 2011, 08:25 PM~20451573-->
> 
> 
> 
> richie said where he works, he more than likely can reproduce the brackets and hardware. you would just need to head to a blind shop and get some cut out.
> ive been meaning to call you and chit-chat a bit. ill shoot you a call this weekend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Apr 30 2011, 11:53 AM~20454583
> *good to see this come to life..i was laughing stock of truspokes when i brought it up lol. i know some still dont like and hold tru's sacred..but i like it.
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20456302
> *THATS BULL SHIT! FUCKING VATOS THAT DO SHIT LIKE THAT!!!
> *


:yessad: Yeah thats bullshit what E.C. ROLO pulled he even said that it maybe his fault for not noticing and then he tried to turn it around on me saying how did he know that I didn't do anything with them. I even tried to get a hold of him right when I got the wheels to let him know. It sure is funny E.C. ROLO was supposed to have worked for Zenith before, and didn't notice even though he had the wheels for a while, but I noticed right when I opened them up and from the pics when he lied and said it was the angle and the way the light hit them. He knew he fucked up and thats why he was avoiding and coming up with excuses. I just thought I would let everyone know so that he dont pull that shit with anyone else :rant: :fuq: E.C. ROLO


----------



## danny_boy_65

:buttkick: :nono: :squint:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 1 2011, 01:10 AM~20458059
> *:yessad: Yeah thats bullshit what E.C. ROLO pulled he even said that it maybe his fault for not noticing and then he tried to turn it around on me saying how did he know that I didn't do anything with them.  I even tried to get a hold of him right when I got the wheels to let him know.  It sure is funny E.C. ROLO was supposed to have worked for Zenith before, and didn't notice even though he had the wheels for a while, but I noticed right when I opened them up and from the pics when he lied and said it was the angle and the way the light hit them.  He knew he fucked up and thats why he was avoiding and coming up with excuses.  I just thought I would let everyone know so that he dont pull that shit with anyone else :rant:  :fuq:  E.C. ROLO
> *



im not gonna sit here and make any excuses for him. but ive dealt with him before and never had a problem with him. all our deals been in person though. hes a real cool dude in my book.

on your own part did you ask questions? like offset?, backspacing? etc... i know in the pics they look different, but at the same time pictures are deceiving. im not saying your wrong or hes wrong.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2011, 03:18 PM~20460219
> *im not gonna sit here and make any excuses for him. but ive dealt with him before and never had a problem with him. all our deals been in person though. hes a real cool dude in my book.
> 
> on your own part did you ask questions? like offset?, backspacing? etc... i know in the pics they look different, but at the same time pictures are deceiving. im not saying your wrong or hes wrong.
> *


He maybe a cool dude in person, but buying from E.C ROLO long distance he wasn't straight up, in person he wouldn't be able to lie about the wheels. I asked him if they were all the same dept because I noticed that they didn't all look the same dept on the hub. He said they all were all the same and just lighting of angle there is no mistaking when you see them.....3 are the same dept but of the three 1 wasn't unilug the other 2 thinner wheels didn't even match each other. They are just as thin but the hub of 1 sticks out further than the other. If I noticed in the pic, in person there is no reason why he wouldn't have noticed, especially with him previously working at Zenith. E.C. ROLO knew he wasn't straight up about it, that's why he right away started coming up with excuses you can see all of his excuses in my previous posts. I even have pm's that show all his excuses too. Last time we pm'd eachother his solution is for us to send the wheels back to each other (I would like to do that) but he wants me to pay for shipping of the wheels I traded him and the Classics too. I paid the shipping of both his and my set of wheels the first time, why should I have to pay again for him not being straight up in the first place? That's not the way I do business, I was straight up about my wheels. Once we agreed on a deal and thought that he was being straight up, I followed through with everything I was supposed to do to bad he didn't do the same.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 1 2011, 02:51 PM~20460562
> *He maybe a cool dude in person, but buying from E.C ROLO long distance he wasn't straight up, in person he wouldn't be able to lie about the wheels.  I asked him if they were all the same dept because I noticed that they didn't all look the same dept on the hub.  He said they all were all the same and just lighting of angle there is no mistaking when you see them.....3 are the same dept but of the three 1 wasn't unilug the other 2 thinner wheels didn't even match each other.  They are just as thin but the hub of 1 sticks out further than the other.  If I noticed in the pic, in person there is no reason why he wouldn't have noticed, especially with him previously working at Zenith.  E.C. ROLO knew he wasn't straight up about it, that's why he right away started coming up with excuses you can see all of his excuses in my previous posts. I even have pm's that show all his excuses too. Last time we pm'd eachother his solution is for us to send the wheels back to each other (I would like to do that) but he wants me to pay for shipping of the wheels I traded him and the Classics too. I paid the shipping of both his and my set of wheels the first time, why should I have to pay again for him not being straight up in the first place? That's not the way I do business, I was straight up about my wheels. Once we agreed on a deal and thought that he was being straight up, I followed through with everything I was supposed to do to bad he didn't do the same.
> *



hell if the wheels are good enough to roll, as i see he did on his '66. id just roll them. or you can pay for shipping and get your old wheels back and be assed out money from shipping.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2011, 05:11 PM~20460634
> *hell if the wheels are good enough to roll, as i see he did on his '66. id just roll them. or you can pay for shipping and get your old wheels back and be assed out money from shipping.
> *


Yeah, and as you noticed it was only pics of one side. Why should I be assed out even more money for shipping again because of E.C. ROLO not being straight up? If you buy some wheels from another state and they are saying that they are all the same then that's what you'd expect because they gave you there *word* and obviously his word doesn't mean shit. Thanks for the shipping suggestion but how can I even trust that he would follow through with his part. I've bought a few sets of wheels on here and out of state with the persons word and have never had an issue until I dealt with E.C. ROLO. Again, just posting this up so that other peoplet that can't deal with him personally don't get burned.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 1 2011, 03:41 PM~20460749
> *Yeah, and as you noticed it was only pics of one side. Why should I be assed out even more money for shipping again because of E.C. ROLO not being straight up?  If you buy some wheels from another state and they are saying that they are all the same then that's what you'd expect because they gave you there word and obviously his word doesn't mean shit. Thanks for the shipping suggestion but how can I even trust that he would follow through with his part. I've bought a few sets of wheels on here and out of state with the persons word and have never had an issue until I dealt with E.C. ROLO. Again, just posting this up so that other peoplet that can't deal with him personally don't get burned.
> *


hey maybe it will work out for the better for both of you.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2011, 06:04 PM~20460868
> *hey maybe it will work out for the better for both of you.
> *


 :uh: Hard for me to see that since I'm the one that E.C. ROLO has burned with this deal. I guess it's easy for you to see it that way since it wasn't you and even though its obvious that he fucked up since he's your friend, you must act like what he did was ok. Thanks for trying to make it a positive thing.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 1 2011, 06:51 PM~20461490
> *:uh: Hard for me to see that since I'm the one that E.C. ROLO has burned with this deal. I guess it's easy for you to see it that way since it wasn't you and even though its obvious that he fucked up since he's your friend, you must act like what he did was ok.  Thanks for trying to make it a positive thing.
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## harborareaPhil

the whole part of working for zenith didn't help his case
with their rep


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:15 PM~20449621
> *this is what they will look like on a monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :boink:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:15 PM~20449621
> *this is what they will look like on a monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2011, 05:11 PM~20460634
> *hell if the wheels are good enough to roll, as i see he did on his '66. id just roll them. or you can pay for shipping and get your old wheels back and be assed out money from shipping.
> *


THAT`S EXPENSIVE TO SHIP WHEELS, THESE THINGS ARE HEAVY


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 2 2011, 11:28 AM~20466467
> *THAT`S EXPENSIVE TO SHIP WHEELS, THESE THINGS ARE HEAVY
> *


 :yessad: And 4 me to pay shipping *again* for 2 different sets of wheels because E.C. ROLO isn't a straight up seller makes no sense. I'd rather save my money to buy other things from real sellers that can keep there word even though we're in different states. Thats alright because kharma's a bitch and it'll catch up to him.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

SAUL!!!! I got the delivery today and I am very happy. Thanks Vato :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Right on im glad your happy post some pictures of them on your car


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 2 2011, 10:55 AM~20466725
> *:yessad: And 4 me to pay shipping again for 2 different sets of wheels because E.C. ROLO isn't a straight up seller makes no sense. I'd rather save my money to buy other things from real sellers that can keep there word even though we're in different states.  Thats alright because kharma's a bitch and it'll catch up to him.
> *


----------



## Regal83T

have these forsale in houston tx

let me kno wha you think

and also let me kno what you think bout um on the monte


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461490
> *:uh: Hard for me to see that since I'm the one that E.C. ROLO has burned with this deal. I guess it's easy for you to see it that way since it wasn't you and even though its obvious that he fucked up since he's your friend, you must act like what he did was ok.  Thanks for trying to make it a positive thing.
> *



ive been burned before so i know where your coming from. i dont consider him a "friend" since i dont know him on a personal level. like i said in my first post. im not making excuses for him nor am i acting like what he did is right. honestly i was hoping there would be some light at the end of the tunnel for you. good luck with your ordeal.


----------



## chevydaddy619

BUMP...... Any Tru Classics out there??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

tru


----------



## ceez6d5

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2011, 09:25 PM~20451573
> *richie said where he works, he more than likely can reproduce the brackets and hardware. you would just need to head to a blind shop and get some cut out.
> ive been meaning to call you and chit-chat a bit. ill shoot you a call this weekend.
> *


 SO MAKE SOME! ill buy a set :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@May 4 2011, 09:12 PM~20487705
> *SO MAKE SOME!  ill buy a set :cheesy:
> *



CLASSIC INDUSTRIES SELLS REPOPS ALREADY.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20487734
> *CLASSIC INDUSTRIES SELLS REPOPS ALREADY.
> *


CI repops are pre-cut "one size fits all" at 44"x17". That would leave them 2-3" away from the edge of the rear glass. Sancos are cut to fit and actually fit to the edge of the glass. True repops would be a bit wider.


Maybe we can get Classic Industries to make their blinds a few inches longer (No ****)


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 06:34 PM~20449306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seal on all 4 wheels is perfect
> *



*IF THATS YOUR BATHROOM ..... WOW 


I WANNA SEE THESE ON A BIG BODY I THINK THEY WILL MAKE A CADILLAC LOOK CLASSY*


----------



## bump512

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20480064
> *have these forsale in houston tx
> 
> let me kno wha you think
> 
> and also let me kno what you think bout um on the monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean, what r u thinking about throwing on??


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 28 2011, 04:13 PM~20441168
> *well after 5 months of waiting here they are, custom made stickers, to bad that they didn't turned out how they where supposed to, the acrylic did not like the chrome paper too much it caused a chemical reaction creating small air bubbles and traping then on the acrylic during the curing process, it even created some noticable bumps in the flags, all I can say it's that I tried to find a alternative to OG stickers and medallions, but not succeded. I only have one stickers for now, the other 3 will be made during the weekend, who knows the 3 might turn out fine, but I'm not keeping my hopes up...................
> 
> 
> 
> *


well I went today to pick up those other sickers and got supprised, by the way they came out, they are completely flat no more big bubbles however some little bubbles are visible at a very very close distance, I think once these are on the caps they wil not be noticable, since I don't have any caps anymore this set is for sale, also if you need a set made in a different color PM me for more details, just remember they won't be flawless they will have some small bubbles trapped in the acrylic.........................


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 10:24 PM~20488107
> *CI repops are pre-cut "one size fits all" at 44"x17". That would leave them 2-3" away from the edge of the rear glass. Sancos are cut to fit and actually fit to the edge of the glass. True repops would be a bit wider.
> Maybe we can get Classic Industries to make their blinds a few inches longer (No ****)
> *


or just go to a blind shop and get some cut long enough for their application.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2011, 06:19 PM~20493803
> *or just go to a blind shop and get some cut long enough for their application.
> *



smart thinking :thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

TTT......


----------



## SAUL

:naughty:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


nice


----------



## LOWRAIDER59

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


REAL NICE


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


que pretty


----------



## SAUL

Thank u guys 

To Dreamer62. Que onda mija


----------



## implala66

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: implala66, Dreamer62


:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :0 I see t-tops :cheesy: can we see the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 08:20 PM~20505168
> *Thank u guys
> 
> To Dreamer62. Que onda mija
> *


q-vo mijita


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 08:20 PM~20505168
> *Thank u guys
> 
> To Dreamer62. Que onda mija
> *


q-vo mijita


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 7 2011, 08:23 PM~20505179
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: implala66, Dreamer62
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: that's how a Monte should look!


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


Classics on the Monte, Looking real firme. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

thank u guys


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 05:59 PM~20509778
> *thank u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: yes sir! that's how they should look! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-TRU-RA...sQ5fAccessories :0 mcleans being sold as tru rays :nono: :loco:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 08:26 PM~20510973
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-TRU-RA...sQ5fAccessories  :0 mcleans being sold as tru rays :nono:  :loco:
> *



wait didnt I just see some blue stickers with flags and tru classic under them
:wow:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 07:26 PM~20510973
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14X7-TRU-RA...sQ5fAccessories  :0 mcleans being sold as tru rays :nono:  :loco:
> *


I emailed him yesterday and let him know that he listed the wheel incorrectly. He replied and said told me to check out the Tru Spoke web site and compare the wheels. I guess he does not realize that the aftermarket Rays are not the OG style. Further said that the wheels are stamped with the words Tru Spoke on the wheel outer...yeah, right. Didn't want to get into a war of words with the seller. Hope no one over pays for McLeans.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2011, 11:31 PM~20511497
> *wait didnt I just see some blue stickers with flags and tru classic under them
> :wow:
> *


you mean this ones???? Never intended to try and pass the stickers as a "OG" production item, just giving people more choices, that is a set that I made to my personal preferences, since I wanted some 13" Tru=Classics, but I don't have the hubs/caps/medallions anymore............................ 











> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 28 2011, 04:13 PM~20441168
> *well after 5 months of waiting here they are, custom made stickers, to bad that they didn't turned out how they where supposed to, the acrylic did not like the chrome paper too much it caused a chemical reaction creating small air bubbles and traping then on the acrylic during the curing process, it even created some noticable bumps in the flags, all I can say it's that I tried to find a alternative to OG stickers and medallions , but not succeded. I only have one stickers for now, the other 3 will be made during the weekend, who knows the 3 might turn out fine, but I'm not keeping my hopes up...................
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i just creamed my pants a lil bit :happysad:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Apr 16 2011, 09:54 AM~20352115
> *i have four tru spoke tru ray  caps with a blue centers  200
> *


Ok let's do this!!! I'm paypal ready!!!! Sent you a PM.


----------



## SUPREME69

an old pic of one of my rays, im gonna take some pics of these and list them for sale.

STRAIGHT FROM THE YARD









SOAP AND WATER RINSE









A NICE BATH


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2011, 07:11 PM~20526132
> *an old pic of one of my rays, im gonna take some pics of these and list them for sale.
> 
> STRAIGHT FROM THE YARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOAP AND WATER RINSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NICE BATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20526303
> *:cheesy:
> *



whats up sammy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2011, 07:41 PM~20526409
> *whats up sammy
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 05:59 PM~20509778
> *thank u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## GORO613

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2011, 03:28 PM~20449269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO SAUL IT WAS A PLEASURE TO DEAL WITH HIM ON THIS WHEELS...STRAIGHT UP GUY AND A PLEASURE TO DO BUISNESS WITH HIM WOULD NOT HESITATE TO BUY FROM HIM AGAIN..TO SAY THE LEAST HE IS A TOP NOTCH SELLER..THANKS BRO GIL


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 7 2011, 03:21 PM~20504047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


very nice mr saul :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 05:59 PM~20509778
> *thank u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like i said very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2011, 10:17 PM~20480157
> *ive been burned before so i know where your coming from. i dont consider him a "friend" since i dont know him on a personal level. like i said in my first post. im not making excuses for him nor am i acting like what he did is right. honestly i was hoping there would be some light at the end of the tunnel for you. good luck with your ordeal.
> *


Yeah....it sure doesn't feel good being burned because of a dishonest seller (E.C. ROLO) and regardless of what anyone says it is obvious that what he did was wrong. After some modifying, I mounted the wheels on my car since the beginning of April and think they look good (pic below). Even though most people don't notice the difference (because I used the 3 alike and the deeper looking 1 of the 2 thinner wheels) unless they look really close, I noticed immediately and I know it was not mentioned when the deal was made. Again, I just wanted to let it be known that if someone deals E.C. ROLO to do it in person and look over any items being purchased carefully......however, I would not suggest purchasing anything long distance from E.C. ROLO because from my experience dealing with E.C. ROLO. He was not honest and just makes excuses to cover lie after lie. I appreciate your words of encouragement and that you were so concerned with my "ordeal". I have seen the light many times over dealing with straight up sellers, since being ripped off by E.C. ROLO as I have purchased several sets of wheels locally and even here on LIL (Thanks Saul :biggrin: ).


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 8 2011, 06:59 PM~20509778
> *thank u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saul.....that's badass!


----------



## SAUL

Thanks u guys its nothing show quality but its a nice cruiser. The rivi looks hard on those classics


----------



## harborareaPhil

regardless that is one sweet rivi brother


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 12 2011, 11:25 PM~20543071
> *Thanks u guys its nothing show quality but its a nice cruiser. The rivi looks hard on those classics
> *


Your Monte is a clean cruiser and thanks for props Carnal. :h5:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 11:28 PM~20543099
> *regardless that is one sweet rivi brother
> *


Gracias homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20542788
> *Yeah....it sure doesn't feel good being burned because of a dishonest seller (E.C. ROLO) and regardless of what anyone says it is obvious that what he did was wrong. After some modifying, I mounted the wheels on my car since the beginning of April and think they look good (pic below).  Even though most people don't notice the difference (because I used the 3 alike and the deeper looking 1 of the 2 thinner wheels) unless they look really close, I noticed immediately and I know it was not mentioned when the deal was made.  Again, I just wanted to let it be known that if someone deals E.C. ROLO to do it in person and look over any items being purchased carefully......however, I would not suggest purchasing anything long distance from E.C. ROLO because from my experience dealing with E.C. ROLO. He was not honest and just makes excuses to cover lie after lie.  I appreciate your words of encouragement and that you were so concerned with my "ordeal".  I have seen the light many times over dealing with straight up sellers, since being ripped off by E.C. ROLO as I have purchased several sets of wheels locally and even here on LIL (Thanks Saul  :biggrin: ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking good Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@May 13 2011, 12:36 AM~20543590
> * looking good Homie! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks my brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20542788
> *Yeah....it sure doesn't feel good being burned because of a dishonest seller (E.C. ROLO) and regardless of what anyone says it is obvious that what he did was wrong. After some modifying, I mounted the wheels on my car since the beginning of April and think they look good (pic below).  Even though most people don't notice the difference (because I used the 3 alike and the deeper looking 1 of the 2 thinner wheels) unless they look really close, I noticed immediately and I know it was not mentioned when the deal was made.  Again, I just wanted to let it be known that if someone deals E.C. ROLO to do it in person and look over any items being purchased carefully......however, I would not suggest purchasing anything long distance from E.C. ROLO because from my experience dealing with E.C. ROLO. He was not honest and just makes excuses to cover lie after lie.  I appreciate your words of encouragement and that you were so concerned with my "ordeal".  I have seen the light many times over dealing with straight up sellers, since being ripped off by E.C. ROLO as I have purchased several sets of wheels locally and even here on LIL (Thanks Saul  :biggrin: ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 10:28 PM~20543099
> *regardless that is one sweet rivi brother
> *


x2


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 13 2011, 08:09 AM~20544504
> *
> *


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2011, 07:37 PM~20548403
> *x2
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 13 2011, 12:05 AM~20542788
> *Yeah....it sure doesn't feel good being burned because of a dishonest seller (E.C. ROLO) and regardless of what anyone says it is obvious that what he did was wrong. After some modifying, I mounted the wheels on my car since the beginning of April and think they look good (pic below).  Even though most people don't notice the difference (because I used the 3 alike and the deeper looking 1 of the 2 thinner wheels) unless they look really close, I noticed immediately and I know it was not mentioned when the deal was made.  Again, I just wanted to let it be known that if someone deals E.C. ROLO to do it in person and look over any items being purchased carefully......however, I would not suggest purchasing anything long distance from E.C. ROLO because from my experience dealing with E.C. ROLO. He was not honest and just makes excuses to cover lie after lie.  I appreciate your words of encouragement and that you were so concerned with my "ordeal".  I have seen the light many times over dealing with straight up sellers, since being ripped off by E.C. ROLO as I have purchased several sets of wheels locally and even here on LIL (Thanks Saul  :biggrin: ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sweet man.


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 14 2011, 10:34 PM~20554474
> *that looks sweet man.
> *


Right on potna.


----------



## chevydaddy619

Today at Luzitas Mexican food brought to you by 92.5's Xavier the Xman.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 15 2011, 05:27 PM~20558501
> *Today at Luzitas Mexican food brought to you by 92.5's Xavier the Xman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 15 2011, 04:27 PM~20558501
> *Today at Luzitas Mexican food brought to you by 92.5's Xavier the Xman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uh-Oh... competition for Saul! :0


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 07:29 PM~20559261
> *:h5:
> *











:0


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2011, 09:50 PM~20559381
> *Uh-Oh... competition for Saul!  :0
> *


lol


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 15 2011, 07:50 PM~20559381
> *Uh-Oh... competition for Saul!  :0
> *


What's up Sammy that's a bad ass Monte right there swivel seats too :0 that's it I'm selling mine lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 03:19 PM~20564551
> *What's up Sammy that's a bad ass Monte right there swivel seats too  :0  that's it I'm selling mine lol :biggrin:
> *


I'll trade you that 77 for some Classic Medallas.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 02:19 PM~20564551
> *What's up Sammy that's a bad ass Monte right there swivel seats too  :0  that's it I'm selling mine lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@May 16 2011, 03:29 PM~20564627
> *I'll trade you that 77 for some Classic Medallas.
> *


DAME LAS NALGAS


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 08:14 PM~20567798
> *DAME LAS NALGAS
> *


 :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 03:19 PM~20564551
> *What's up Sammy that's a bad ass Monte right there swivel seats too  :0  that's it I'm selling mine lol :biggrin:
> *


What's up Saul thanks, your Monte is really OG though.... And those Tru Rays you found for me make a huge difference along with that OG chain steering wheel that was passed down from you. Getting bored with it. Might do the color bar to match my 8 track player.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2011, 09:39 PM~20567957
> *:ugh:  :sprint:
> *


THATS MY BIATCH SHE LIKES IT WHEN I TELL HER THINGS LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 16 2011, 10:32 PM~20568332
> *What's up Saul thanks, your Monte is really OG though.... And  those Tru Rays you found for me make a huge difference along with that OG chain steering wheel that was passed down from you. Getting bored with it. Might do the color bar to match my 8 track player.
> *


Thank U Hit up HOPPIN62 for the color bar


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 10:47 PM~20568419
> *THATS MY BIATCH SHE LIKES IT WHEN I TELL HER THINGS LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: your a cochina!! :sprint:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:around:


----------



## chevydaddy619

I bought these 2 years ago, One is like new in chrome and three were in faded gold plated.


Just sent the three gold medallions re-plated in chrome and done by Victor at South Side Customs.  










I wonder how they will look on some dome caps.......


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Apr 16 2011, 09:54 AM~20352115
> *i have four tru spoke tru ray  caps with a blue centers  200
> *


Has any one seen this guy???? I been trying to reach him but never ever gets back!!!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 18 2011, 03:27 PM~20579792
> *Has any one seen this guy???? I been trying to reach him but never ever gets back!!!
> *


I don't think he really wants to sell anything. I've tried many times and the same thing.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 16 2011, 09:47 PM~20568419
> *THATS MY BIATCH SHE LIKES IT WHEN I TELL HER THINGS LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 18 2011, 04:30 PM~20580539
> *I don't think he really wants to sell anything.  I've tried many times and the same thing.
> *


You tried also.......!!!!! Wow I thought he was just avoiding me
..... I sent him about 8 PM's and nothing... The least he can do is get back and say, " I changed my mind"...... I know he logs on thought.... Let's move on now Carnal!!!

Does any one have the Tru Ray Caps with the blue center stickers that say Tru Spoke in the center for sale in this Topic??? Let me know if so...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 18 2011, 07:23 PM~20581748
> *You tried also.......!!!!! Wow I thought he was just avoiding me
> ..... I sent him about 8 PM's and nothing... The least he can do is get back and say, " I changed my mind"...... I know he logs on thought.... Let's move on now Carnal!!!
> 
> Does any one have the Tru Ray Caps with the blue center stickers that say Tru Spoke in the center for sale in this Topic??? Let me know if so...
> 
> *


get at saul he might


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2011, 09:27 PM~20582838
> *get at saul he might
> *


Good thinking homie!!!!! Thanks!!!!
SAUL!!!!!! You got any????? PM ME!!!! 
:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chevydaddy619_@May 18 2011, 11:49 PM~20583645
> *Good thinking homie!!!!! Thanks!!!!
> SAUL!!!!!! You got any????? PM ME!!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


SORRY BRO I DONT


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE LOOKING FOR TRU RAYS PM ME I HAVE A LEAD ON 2 SETS NO CAPS JUST THE WHEELS


----------



## sasisneros

How much are a set of Tru Classics going for, they are average shape, but need to be redone. They are complete with caps and lug-nuts. Also have original documentation and mounting instructions.


----------



## SAUL

POST PICS


----------



## sasisneros

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2011, 06:10 PM~20595753
> *POST PICS
> *


Give me a few days


----------



## SAUL




----------



## sasisneros

Here is the pics of the documents


----------



## SAUL

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2011, 07:13 PM~20595427
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR TRU RAYS PM ME I HAVE A LEAD ON 2 SETS NO CAPS JUST THE WHEELS
> *


Let me know.


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2011, 05:13 PM~20595427
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR TRU RAYS PM ME I HAVE A LEAD ON 2 SETS NO CAPS JUST THE WHEELS
> *


Are they straight or crossed lace???? Got Pics.? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Straight lace sorry no pics pm if u want more details


----------



## SAUL

I have a set of 14x7 standard Tru-Classics in fair shape with Tru Classic caps with medallions and spacers these are perfect for a bomb pm me for more details if your interested


----------



## SAUL

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/2393684572.html


----------



## Diehard64

anyone have a single Tru Classic Cross laced 14x7 Rev. I need 1 for a spare. Even if it needs to be redone. Let me know. Thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## chevydaddy619

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 21 2011, 10:18 AM~20599072
> *I have a set of 14x7 standard Tru-Classics in fair shape with Tru Classic caps with medallions and spacers these are perfect for a bomb pm me for more details if your interested
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@May 21 2011, 10:15 PM~20602123
> *anyone have a single Tru Classic Cross laced 14x7 Rev. I need 1 for a spare. Even if it needs to be redone. Let me know. Thanks. :cheesy:
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL

im selling a set of clean tru classic caps with medallions $300


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2011, 02:03 PM~20604635
> *im selling a set of clean tru classic caps with medallions $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANSWER YOUR PHONE!! :angry:


----------



## chevydaddy619




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 22 2011, 04:55 PM~20605253
> *ANSWER YOUR PHONE!! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:inout:


----------



## viejitos37




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 22 2011, 09:23 PM~20607235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

fucking gangster.....

badass ride :nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 22 2011, 02:03 PM~20604635
> *im selling a set of clean tru classic caps with medallions $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn...i want those  funny no money :happysad:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20607235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaamn! :wow: That is bad ass. You putting it down for the V brother. :worship: Can't wait to see full pics of it.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 22 2011, 11:23 PM~20607235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats freakin sweet


----------



## SAUL




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!! :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD SAUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 22 2011, 09:23 PM~20607235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm in love :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :h5: :worship: nice lookin monte Saul! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 25 2011, 12:48 AM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so is that!!
damn nice man.


----------



## SAUL

thanks guys


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn thats sik saul


----------



## viejitos37

for sale 1,500


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 26 2011, 06:46 AM~20631790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 1,500
> *


CHEAP PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 26 2011, 05:46 AM~20631790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 1,500
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice saul :thumbsup:


----------



## Diehard64

I'm still looking for 14X7 reverse tru Classic :uh:


----------



## chevydaddy619

SAUL said:


>




:thumbsup: its like seeing double when I see pictures of your car and mine.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I <3 T-tops... Looking gooood Saul! :h5:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

passed by a yard sale and picked these up today 5, 14" inch reverse tru classics....and 3 15"   a little rough but workable.... Anyone have the center caps for sale? I need 3


----------



## lowlowlow

nice fuckin score


----------



## bump512




----------



## chevydaddy619

Bump!


----------



## chevydaddy619

Where are TRU riders at????


----------



## SAUL

Q-VO!!!!


----------



## implala66

just picked up another set, now in chrome red background, changed the design up a bit the word "Tru=Ray" was added and the red flag changed to make it look like the OG stickers Corvette flag, the air bubbles are ther but way, way smaller almost unoticable......................


----------



## SAUL

implala66 said:


> just picked up another set, now in chrome red background, changed the design up a bit the word "Tru=Ray" was added and the red flag changed to make it look like the OG stickers Corvette flag, the air bubbles are ther but way, way smaller almost unoticable......................


Wow those are nice I like


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Wow those are nice I like


they are for sale.....................


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> Wow those are nice I like


x2.....

match your new ride real nice saul


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2433261823.html


----------



## implala66

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33688bc3e2


----------



## socapots

implala66 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33688bc3e2


nice find man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> x2.....
> 
> match your new ride real nice saul


 :yes::yes::yes: reeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nice!!!


----------



## MR.59

HAPPY FATHERSDAY !!


----------



## SAUL

Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> View attachment 326164
> Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale


 :naughty:


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Wow those are nice I like


x3................ 
they will match you car very nice, ready to ship


----------



## SAUL

implala66 said:


> x3................
> they will match you car very nice, ready to ship


your right


----------



## sean_2009

couple of og pixs rides on classics:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I need an info - I know someone on here had once posted a pic of wheels which edges were wrapped in some sort of insulation tube.

I need to know what that shit is called and where to get it.... I want a guy to wrapp my wheels like that for shipping.

thanks for info...


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> your right


$60 shipped .....................


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> I need an info - I know someone on here had once posted a pic of wheels which edges were wrapped in some sort of insulation tube.
> 
> I need to know what that shit is called and where to get it.... I want a guy to wrapp my wheels like that for shipping.
> 
> thanks for info...


I never seen the pic but I think you could user one of those pool noodles.










http://www.amazon.com/Original-Nood...9F8M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308582659&sr=8-2


----------



## ez_rider

It is pipe insulation.......
View attachment 326414

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Just cut it down to size. You can get it at any local home improvement center. Hope this helps.
EZ


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> View attachment 326164
> Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale


 get at me on these


----------



## SAUL

Cool


----------



## harborareaPhil

finally changed the medallions... and start to strip the seals


----------



## ez_rider

harborareaPhil said:


> finally changed the medallions... and start to strip the seals


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Wow those are nice Phil what car are these going on


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## porkys1965impalass

SAUL said:


> View attachment 326164
> Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale


 How much if you decide to sell


----------



## bullet one

harborareaPhil said:


> finally changed the medallions... and start to strip the seals


Nice!


----------



## traffictowing

<p>


SAUL said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326164&stc=1" class="previewthumb" attachmentid="326164" alt="" />Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale <img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg" />


</p>
<p> </p>
Saul are they still for sale let me know ASAP thanks.


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> Wow those are nice Phil what car are these going on


thanks....

the glasshouse of course


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

*I KNO THESE AINT TRU CLASSICS BUT THEY ARE CRAGAR SPOKES THEY ARE 14X7 REV IAM ASKING 550.00 OR TRADE FOR SUM TRU CLASSICS OR 14X7 MCLEANS WITH CAPS THANKS HERE IS MY NUMBER FOR MORE INFO 951 212 9650* *HERE ARE THE PICS* 1ST RIM







2ND RIM







3RD RIM







FOURTH RIM


----------



## SAUL

harborareaPhil said:


> thanks....
> 
> the glasshouse of course


Nice are you running adapters to make them fit the bolt pattern they are? You do know these are not 5 on 5


----------



## SAUL

porkys1965impalass said:


> How much if you decide to sell


Don't know yet I'm actually thinking if I really want to sell them http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327341&stc=1&d=1308806702


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> View attachment 326164
> Latest score picked them up this friday they might be going up for sale


those are sweet man


----------



## SAUL

Pm returned socapots


----------



## SAUL

The classics I just got are up for grabs I'm asking $1,000 for all 4 rims with tires I also have a 5th rim in mint condition and 2 n.o.s Tru classic medallion caps in original boxes but that changes the price if your serious about them hit me up if not don't waist your time


----------



## djImpalas

Are these Tru Classics for sale.


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> The classics I just got are up for grabs I'm asking $1,000 for all 4 rims with tires I also have a 5th rim in mint condition and 2 n.o.s Tru classic medallion caps in original boxes but that changes the price if your serious about them hit me up if not don't waist your time


 
haha.
I should have came here before i replied to you.

any chance of you posting pics off all 4?


----------



## SAUL

I will have pictures of all 4 rims posted today or tomorrow for sure


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> I will have pictures of all 4 rims posted today or tomorrow for sure


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> just picked up another set, now in chrome red background, changed the design up a bit the word "Tru=Ray" was added and the red flag changed to make it look like the OG stickers Corvette flag, the air bubbles are ther but way, way smaller almost unoticable......................


:h5:


----------



## bump512

cool


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> I will have pictures of all 4 rims posted today or tomorrow for sure


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329107&stc=1&d=1309220500


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329107&stc=1&d=1309220500


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329117&stc=1&d=1309221199


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329117&stc=1&d=1309221199


 NICE


----------



## Bigsmooth

My homie Bryans bumper kit we were workin on today. Turned into atleast a six beer job, and a poor restored TRU=RAY payed the cost. Can't wait to see the 59 cap on it


----------



## undr8ed

Them potato boys KILLING rims...


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> just picked up another set, now in chrome red background, changed the design up a bit the word "Tru=Ray" was added and the red flag changed to make it look like the OG stickers Corvette flag, the air bubbles are ther but way, way smaller almost unoticable......................


gonna need a set


----------



## MR.59

picked up a set of 13 mcleans, set up for a 6 lug already. these are a 9.5 out 10. so i`m gonna be getting rid of the same quailty rims A SET 13X7 BUT THEY ARE 5 x 5.5 direct bolt on
BIG FORD?
LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED
HERE`S 1 PIC, (THEY WILL NOT HAVE THIS CAP, BUT THE OG MCLEAN CAPS


----------



## Firefly

Big Ford is 5x5


----------



## MR.59

Firefly said:


> Big Ford is 5x5


THESE ARE 5X5.5
BIGGER FORD
GLASS HOUSE IS 5X5 , I WOULD HAVE KEPT THEM. BUT THESE ARE LARGER, I THINK SOME GUY HAD A COUGER, AND IT WAS 5.5?
IF I CAN GET THEM TO A GUY THAT CAN USE USE THEM, FINE, IF NOT THEY CAN SIT , AND BE RE-DRILED INTO A 6 LUG PATTERN FOR ANOTHER BOMB.
I`M LOOKING TO SEE IF THESE CAN BE RE-USED ON THE CORRECT CAR. (BUT I`M NOT GOING TO TRY TOO LONG)


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> gonna need a set


PM me with what you need .................


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329107&stc=1&d=1309220500





SAUL said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329117&stc=1&d=1309221199


sweeet man.
Tell me more about how these are supposed to be opened up for a glasshouse..
Holes to be made longer?
or wider?
or both?


----------



## SAUL

I will take a picture today and explain how its done cool


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> I will take a picture today and explain how its done cool


 tru spoke 101 with professor saul!!! class will begin shortly!!!!!


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> I will take a picture today and explain how its done cool


 Thanks for the advice man. it is much appreciated.



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> tru spoke 101 with professor saul!!! class will begin shortly!!!!!


haha.. no doubt man.


----------



## SAUL

Lol


----------



## hoppin62

SAUL said:


> Lol


:twak: Have you forgotten my number lately? :angry:


----------



## hoppin62

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> tru spoke 101 with professor saul!!! class will begin shortly!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## SAUL

hoppin62 said:


> :twak: Have you forgotten my number lately? :angry:


Lol what's craking Sammy were u been hiding at


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Bigsmooth said:


> My homie Bryans bumper kit we were workin on today. Turned into atleast a six beer job, and a poor restored TRU=RAY payed the cost. Can't wait to see the 59 cap on it


 dam homie real nice bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

hoppin62 said:


> :wave:


 CUT HIM SOME SLACK SAMMY, HES BEEN ROLLIN THAT BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE HE JUST GOT!!:wave:


----------



## hoppin62

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CUT HIM SOME SLACK SAMMY, HES BEEN ROLLIN THAT BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE HE JUST GOT!!:wave:


:wow::wow:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

hoppin62 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## socapots

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CUT HIM SOME SLACK SAMMY, HES BEEN ROLLIN THAT BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE HE JUST GOT!!:wave:


lol


----------



## djImpalas

Hi Saul
I like to know if you would trade a set of NOS Tru-Spoke 14x6 for some Tru Classics 14x7 .

Thanks
djimpalas


----------



## hoppin62

FREAKY TALES said:


> :wave:


:inout:


----------



## SAUL

I have 2 N.O.S Tru Classic medallion caps in the box for sale asking $250 shipped plus I will throw in 2 empty Tru classic caps with the deal hit me up before I put them on eBay and the chinos buy them


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SUPREME69

SAUL said:


> I have 2 N.O.S Tru Classic medallion caps in the box for sale asking $250 shipped plus I will throw in 2 empty Tru classic caps with the deal hit me up before I put them on eBay and the chinos buy them


SO THE CHINOS REALLY ARE BUYING THIS STUFF? I SHOULD LIST MY 3 BARS AND SPARES ON EBAY.


----------



## SAUL

Everytime i list on ebay the item gets shipped to japan


----------



## implala66

SUPREME69 said:


> *SO THE CHINOS REALLY ARE BUYING THIS STUFF?* I SHOULD LIST MY 3 BARS AND SPARES ON EBAY.





SAUL said:


> Everytime i list on ebay the item *gets shipped to japan*


he wasn't kidding, listed the stickers on eBay, some one from Japan is already bidding.............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

implala66 said:


> he wasn't kidding, listed the stickers on eBay, some one from Japan is already bidding.............


 THEY PAY TOO, BUT WATCH THE SHIPPING, THAT SHIT GETS NUTS QUICK!!


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> SO THE CHINOS REALLY ARE BUYING THIS STUFF? I SHOULD LIST MY 3 BARS AND SPARES ON EBAY.


EBAY BRINGS BUYERS AND SELLERS TOGETHER.


----------



## SUPREME69

MR.59 said:


> GUYS ON HERE DON`T BUY YOU KNOW THAT , OR EVEN SELLERS THAT CHANGE THERE MIND, LIKE1 GUY ON HERE I KNOW, JUST NO BULL SHIT, OR GAME PLAYING.
> EBAY BRINGS BUYERS AND SELLERS TOGETHER.



TRUE...RIGHT NOW IM IN A SPOT WHERE I HAVE TO SELL SOME THINGS. THE FIRST IS GONNA BE MY TRU RAYS AND A SET OF 3 BARS. IS IT EXPENSIVE TO LIST ON EBAY? LAST TIME I CHECKED THEY WERE CHARING FOR EVERY PICTURE YOU UPLOAD.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

implala66 said:


> he wasn't kidding, listed the stickers on eBay, some one from Japan is already bidding.............


 americans buy from japan and china...chinos buy american :twak:


----------



## hoppin62

SUPREME69 said:


> TRUE...RIGHT NOW IM IN A SPOT WHERE I HAVE TO SELL SOME THINGS. THE FIRST IS GONNA BE MY TRU RAYS AND A SET OF 3 BARS. IS IT EXPENSIVE TO LIST ON EBAY? LAST TIME I CHECKED THEY WERE CHARING FOR EVERY PICTURE YOU UPLOAD.


Insertion fees (no ****) are cheap, it's the final value fees that are high... about 9% hno: Plus "buy it now" fees if you use that option and starting price fees if it is over a certain amount ... and don't forget the reserve fees if you put a reserve! 
But other than that, you are good to go! :naughty:

I sold a set of NOS Sancos for $1000 "buy it now" and got a $95 Ebay charge! I got :boink:


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


>


if anyone here wants these i will do $210 shipped


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> TRUE...RIGHT NOW IM IN A SPOT WHERE I HAVE TO SELL SOME THINGS. THE FIRST IS GONNA BE MY TRU RAYS AND A SET OF 3 BARS. IS IT EXPENSIVE TO LIST ON EBAY? LAST TIME I CHECKED THEY WERE CHARING FOR EVERY PICTURE YOU UPLOAD.


THEY CHARGE .15 A PICTURE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> if anyone here wants these i will do $210 shipped


 CALL ME


----------



## implala66

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THEY PAY TOO, BUT WATCH THE SHIPPING, THAT SHIT GETS NUTS QUICK!!


I know, that why I put a disclaimer, that the international buyer pays the actual shipping cost to their country.....................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

implala66 said:


> I know, that why I put a disclaimer, that the international buyer pays the actual shipping cost to their country.....................


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

im in the process of moving and putting everything in storage. once i get settled in im gonna try ebay with those tru rays i have.


----------



## socapots

SUPREME69 said:


> im in the process of moving and putting everything in storage. once i get settled in im gonna try ebay with those tru rays i have.



moving can be a pain sometimes. G/L with the sale man.


----------



## SUPREME69

socapots said:


> moving can be a pain sometimes. G/L with the sale man.



yes it does, but id rather move back in with my mother in law and save to buy a house next year. rather than pay somones mortgage all my life.


----------



## sickside9

IMG_6098.JPG


----------



## sickside9

/Users/Bobby/Desktop/IMG_6098.jpg


----------



## SAUL




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

SAUL said:


> if anyone here wants these i will do $210 shipped


GREAT DEAL,Saul!!


----------



## MR.59

SUPREME69 said:


> yes it does, but id rather move back in with my mother in law and save to buy a house next year. rather than pay somones mortgage all my life.


YOU GOT THE RIGHT IDEA,,,,,,,,,,,
AND I SMELL MOTHER INLAWS HOME COOKING FROM HERE!


----------



## SAUL

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> GREAT DEAL,Saul!!


Thanks yea they Sold on EBay


----------



## SAUL

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> GREAT DEAL,Saul!!


Thanks yea they Sold on EBay


----------



## socapots

SUPREME69 said:


> yes it does, but id rather move back in with my mother in law and save to buy a house next year. rather than pay somones mortgage all my life.


smart man..
and prices are getting reasonable down there right? no more paying 3 hun for a 1000 sqft place?


----------



## socapots

sickside9 said:


> IMG_6098.JPG


dude.. upload them to photobucket.com first. then post the links.. or img codes..


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> Thanks yea they Sold on EBay



can i get a ready to ship pic to post in the winnipeg topic? lol im gettin excited lol..

edit:same thing happened when i bought that nardi from tom. lol.. kept harrassin the dude. lol.


----------



## SAUL

Sure I will post one up later today


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> Sure I will post one up later today


haha. thanks man. Was pretty drunk last night.. lol. surprised i wasn't sending drunken texts. haha.


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Wow those are nice I like


how about these????????????? OG Corvette flags done in gloss red................. but they are not for sale right now, see the bottom left sticker is different from the other ones, will have to talk to the sticker shop to replace it 



























OG stickes, curtesy of MR.59


----------



## socapots

implala66 said:


> OG stickes, curtesy of MR.59



thats wicked.


----------



## smokeys 1941

HEY WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED AT AND HOW MUCH ARE THEY FOR FIVE OF THEM LET ME KNOW AND ARE THEY 5 LUG


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

question - how much shanck do I need on my lugnuts if I want to put my TRU CLASSICS with half inch spacers on my glasshouse? thanks


----------



## chevydaddy619

SAUL...... What up homie???? You still got the Tru Classics for sale????


----------



## Firefly

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> question - how much shanck do I need on my lugnuts if I want to put my TRU CLASSICS with half inch spacers on my glasshouse? thanks


You can just measure, thickness of spacer + thickness of wheel hub. We'll talk tonight if you need more clarification.


----------



## MR.59

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> question - how much shanck do I need on my lugnuts if I want to put my TRU CLASSICS with half inch spacers on my glasshouse? thanks


LUGNUT KING .COM
HE`LL HOOK IT UP. I JUST SENT HIM PICS OF WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE SENT ME EVRYTHING, CHEAP TOO.
BUT MEASURE IT OUT, LEAVE ROOM TO TIGHTEN THINGS UP, YOU SHOULD BE GOOD. THERE ARE ONLY A FEW SIZES TO PICK FROM, SHOULD BE EASY TO DO


----------



## Firefly

MR.59 said:


> LUGNUT KING .COM
> HE`LL HOOK IT UP. I JUST SENT HIM PICS OF WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE SENT ME EVRYTHING, CHEAP TOO.
> BUT MEASURE IT OUT, LEAVE ROOM TO TIGHTEN THINGS UP, YOU SHOULD BE GOOD. THERE ARE ONLY A FEW SIZES TO PICK FROM, SHOULD BE EASY TO DO


Yup, got mine from him too. He'll tell you to measure up the thickness of the spacer + the thickness of the wheel hub and that's your shank size.


----------



## MR.59

I DIDN`T EVEN DO THAT MUCH WORK,
I SENT HIM PICS OF THE CAR HUB , THE RIMS, AND THE BACK SIDE SHOWING THE SPACERS, AND THEY SHOWED UP A COUPLE DAYS LATER


----------



## Firefly

Nice!

He's a good seller for sure, always ready to help out with questions etc. Spoke to him at Pomona in '08, he really knows his stuff


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Yea thats what i thought and had Measured already. Thanks guys. Order is on its Way


----------



## SAUL

chevydaddy619 said:


> SAUL...... What up homie???? You still got the Tru Classics for sale????


they Sold homie there on there way to Canada


----------



## chevydaddy619

SAUL said:


> they Sold homie there on there way to Canada


 Canada scored on them Classics..... Next time around then... Thanks Saul.


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> they Sold homie there on there way to Canada


:biggrin: thanks again homie for all the help. 



chevydaddy619 said:


> Canada scored on them Classics..... Next time around then... Thanks Saul.


Gotta be different up here man. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## chevydaddy619

socapots said:


> :biggrin: thanks again homie for all the help. Gotta be different up here man. lol. :biggrin:


That's for sure!


----------



## socapots

chevydaddy619 said:


> That's for sure!


----------



## socapots

should be one more day and them babies will be in my hands. lol.. 
Im gettin excited over here. haha


----------



## chevydaddy619

socapots said:


> should be one more day and them babies will be in my hands. lol..
> Im gettin excited over here. haha


What car are you thinking of putting those Classics on?


----------



## socapots

chevydaddy619 said:


> What car are you thinking of putting those Classics on?


going on a 76 glasshouse.
pics in my "not another glasshouse" topic in my sig.
shippment is now facing delays. Should be here tomorrow they say. But it still has not cleared customs.


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## danny_boy_65

TOPFAN said:


>


love that 65 on tru rays!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

I will be posting up a set of clean Tru Rays For Sale 14x7 with 59 spinner caps pm me if your interested only


----------



## SAUL

This is one of the wheels they are clean nice and bright they have 185/70 14 tires mounted


----------



## hoppin62

SAUL said:


> This is one of the wheels they are clean nice and bright they have 185/70 14 tires mounted


I'll trade you one of my.... :guns:..... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> This is one of the wheels they are clean nice and bright they have 185/70 14 tires mounted


:wow::h5:


----------



## socapots

:wow:


SAUL said:


> This is one of the wheels they are clean nice and bright they have 185/70 14 tires mounted



dem nice man.


----------



## implala66

red set with Corvette flags is now for sale....................


















this set is going to LA to the same owner as the chrome red set, the flags are the same as the OG................


----------



## 69tow




----------



## Mr.M

69tow said:


> View attachment 339661
> View attachment 339664
> View attachment 339665
> View attachment 339668
> View attachment 339670
> View attachment 339674
> View attachment 339675
> View attachment 339677
> View attachment 339678
> View attachment 339681


do you want to sell a set of tru classic 14 x7 re, gime a call at 714 420 47 52


----------



## harborareaPhil

69tow said:


> View attachment 339661
> View attachment 339664
> View attachment 339665
> View attachment 339668
> View attachment 339670
> View attachment 339674
> View attachment 339675
> View attachment 339677
> View attachment 339678
> View attachment 339681


good lord!


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> good lord!


no doubt.


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## MR.59

hoppin62 said:


>


very nice! gonna run chokers 5.20`s on them? or og`s?


----------



## hoppin62

MR.59 said:


> very nice! gonna run chokers 5.20`s on them? or og`s?


Radials 185/75/14




























J/K, Since I have a long time before my car gets going.. I will try to collect a few og's at good prices


----------



## brn2ridelo

hoppin62 said:


>


i want those caps


----------



## hornitos2011

BadAss!! Rines! TRU-Classics up for sale? If not, I'm on a mission to Buy some.


----------



## socapots

chevydaddy619 said:


> What car are you thinking of putting those Classics on?


finally got to a place i can post this. lol.


----------



## hoppin62

socapots said:


> finally got to a place i can post this. lol.


This yours?


----------



## hoppin62

brn2ridelo said:


> i want those caps


Here you go .......
http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/cm2052.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

hoppin62 said:


>


nice and shiney..... love the valve stem caps


----------



## hoppin62

harborareaPhil said:


> nice and shiney..... love the *valve stem caps*


Those remind me of the 80's!


----------



## harborareaPhil

hoppin62 said:


> Those remind me of the 80's!


sure do.... I got one I've held onto for along time....


----------



## hoppin62

harborareaPhil said:


> sure do.... I got one I've held onto for along time....


PM sent


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> sure do.... I got one I've held onto for along time....


ME TOO!:biggrin:


----------



## alex75

found these TRUE RAYS on cl san diego.some one pick these up
not mine click the link below
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/search/pts?query=lowrider&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


your welcome


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> red set with Corvette flags is now for sale....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this set is going to LA to the same owner as the chrome red set, the flags are the same as the OG................


if anyone need the red Corvette flags LMK before I put them on eBay...................................


----------



## socapots

hoppin62 said:


> This yours?


yeah man. Thats what that color bar i got from you way back went in.

i cant get onto the photobucket on the company network. shitty.. but at least i can get on here now. haha


----------



## socapots

like so.. lol


----------



## hoppin62

alex75 said:


> found these TRUE RAYS on cl san diego.some one pick these up
> not mine click the link below
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/search/pts?query=lowrider&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=
> 
> 
> your welcome


Nice set 



socapots said:


> like so.. lol


Now I member!


----------



## socapots

hoppin62 said:


> Now I member!



lol. hard to forget a dude harassin you for a couple years about a color bar. haha.. hopefully it'll see some street time before the end of summer too. only a couple more months before the snow flies again.


----------



## hoppin62

socapots said:


> lol. hard to forget a dude harassin you for a couple years about a color bar. haha.. hopefully it'll see some street time before the end of summer too. only a couple more months before the snow flies again.


No worries... my colorbar will work in the snow too!


----------



## socapots

hoppin62 said:


> No worries... my colorbar will work in the snow too!


lol. 

Saul. got them. Look fucking wicked. 
Couple of the caps popped off. Looks like one of them might have been removed at some point of shipping. It was in the back part of the wheel. Kinda dented a bit too. Not bad. Shouldn't be a problem to make it strait again.
Thanks again for doing all you did, couldn't have done it without.


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## socapots

ourstyle_la said:


> :thumbsup: nice


Thanks man. All thanks to Saul.


----------



## SAUL

socapots said:


> lol.
> 
> Saul. got them. Look fucking wicked.
> Couple of the caps popped off. Looks like one of them might have been removed at some point of shipping. It was in the back part of the wheel. Kinda dented a bit too. Not bad. Shouldn't be a problem to make it strait again.
> Thanks again for doing all you did, couldn't have done it without.


man that suckes of them poppin off a cap. Glad u got your wheels now hurry up and put them on:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> man that suckes of them poppin off a cap. Glad u got your wheels now hurry up and put them on:biggrin:


lol. Hoping to get a die grinder and one of them cone bits to grind out the required material. I see what you mean now about it not being a big deal at all.


----------



## harborareaPhil

congrats brother.... another glasshouse looking sharp...*can't wait to see saul's on his fresh tru's too


----------



## Mr.M

hi my name is mario m.and trying to find a set of true spokes and tru classics and since i got here i notice that you know your way around here i want to ask you a favor if you want help me locate the rims the i need or you want to sell a set my phone is 714 420-4752 when i was young i used to ride a 73 monte whamy in front now i got a 76 monte with a wamy too and a 48 aero sedan and a 71 grand prix


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:wow:damn... a lot of nice rims changing hands


----------



## harborareaPhil

for sale....$1300.... 560's,nos medallion caps... contact Saul


----------



## hoppin62

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> :wow:damn... a lot of nice rims changing hands


:naughty:



harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$1300.... 560's,nos medallion caps... contact Saul


:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

yes Saul seems to have a bottomless pit full of tru's


----------



## traffictowing

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$1300.... 560's,nos medallion caps... contact Saul


 SAUL CAN YOU PLEASE P.M ME IM REALLY INTERESTED IN THE WHEELS . THANKS.JOE


----------



## FREAKY TALES

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$1300.... 560's,nos medallion caps... contact Saul


nice!!!


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent Traffictowing


----------



## SAUL

the set of classics I'm selling have 5.60s and the thread is like new also the caps are in original tru spoke boxes brand new n.o.s


----------



## SAUL

tthanks for posting up the picture for me Phil


----------



## harborareaPhil

no problem homie....


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> yes Saul seems to have a bottomless pit full of tru's


no doubt. lol..


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> the set of classics I'm selling have 5.60s and the thread is like new also the caps are in original tru spoke boxes brand new n.o.s


 N.O.S


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> congrats brother.... another glasshouse looking sharp...*can't wait to see saul's on his fresh tru's too


thanks man.
all i ever get to see are pics. lol. Oh well. Maybe i'll make it down one year.


----------



## bullet one

lookin for a pair of 1/2 inch spacer for some classics, my skirts wont clear


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$1300.... 560's,nos medallion caps... contact Saul


:run:


----------



## hoppin62

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :run:


:roflmao:


----------



## socapots

so can anyone tell me if the lugs and washers available on the tru-spoke site are ones i can use on my classics i got? Hoping i can avoid the wait and get something similar locally. See how lucky i get i guess.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> so can anyone tell me if the lugs and washers available on the tru-spoke site are ones i can use on my classics i got? Hoping i can avoid the wait and get something similar locally. See how lucky i get i guess.
> any help is appreciated.


 yes you can I ordered a "install kit" from Dave @ tru-spoke and they worked out perfectly! just let him know what size spacer your running and he will hook you up.I bought two kits from him one for my classics like yours and one for my 45 spokes!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

danny_boy_65 said:


> yes you can I ordered a "install kit" from Dave @ tru-spoke and they worked out perfectly! just let him know what size spacer your running and he will hook you up.I bought two kits from him one for my classics like yours and one for my 45 spokes!:thumbsup:


sweet.
Thanks for the info man.

edit


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> sweet.
> Thanks for the info man.
> 
> edit


 no problem Homie good luck!


----------



## graham

hoppin62 said:


>



these are sick!!


----------



## hoppin62

graham said:


> these are sick!!


Thanks


----------



## socapots

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0c69c608

came across this today.


----------



## harborareaPhil

socapots said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Tru-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0c69c608came across this today.


he's a glasshouse brother.... I may have a set for sale too... still debating if I want to let them go


----------



## harborareaPhil

pure gangster..... this is what I'd build if I had the cash


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> he's a glasshouse brother.... I may have a set for sale too... still debating if I want to let them go


----------



## graham

hoppin62 said:


> Thanks


for sale?


----------



## hoppin62

graham said:


> for sale?


Sorry, no


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> pure gangster..... this is what I'd build if I had the cash


 SERIOUS CASH BROTHER!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SERIOUS CASH BROTHER!!!


FOR SURE.....


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## socapots

up

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters


----------



## SAUL

To all the people who hit me up on the Tru Classics with the 5.60s and N.O.S caps sorry my home internet was down cause i was moving but the wheels are gone i no longer have them


----------



## TruespokeInc

*New source for Tru=ray emblems*

If you are looking for Truespoke authorized crossed-flag emblems, they are now available: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120760614445
Thank you Donald and Saul for your help and advice.


----------



## socapots

TruespokeInc said:


> If you are looking for Truespoke authorized crossed-flag emblems, they are now available: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120760614445
> Thank you Donald and Saul for your help and advice.


nice piece man.


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> To all the people who hit me up on the Tru Classics with the 5.60s and N.O.S caps sorry my home internet was down cause i was moving but the wheels are gone i no longer have them


moving!!!!......


----------



## 69tow

Just got these new reproduction Tru ray medallions from Dave at Tru spoke, These are better quality than the original ones, I am 100% happy with these, and would recommend these to all the Lay it Low people out there. give him a call: 1 760 731 8303 & check out his website: www.truespoke.net


----------



## SAUL

harborareaPhil said:


> moving!!!!......


Yea down the street from were i lived lol!!!


----------



## SAUL

TruespokeInc said:


> If you are looking for Truespoke authorized crossed-flag emblems, they are now available: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120760614445
> Thank you Donald and Saul for your help and advice.


Those look great Dave im sure they will be a HOT item


----------



## harborareaPhil

69tow said:


> View attachment 346082
> View attachment 346083
> View attachment 346085
> View attachment 346086
> Just got these new reproduction Tru ray medallions from Dave at Tru spoke, These are better quality than the original ones, I am 100% happy with these, and would recommend these to all the Lay it Low people out there. give him a call: 1 760 731 8303 & check out his website: www.truespoke.net


yea bought a set from them earlier this year really nice quality... and bolt on nice and secure


----------



## 69tow

harborareaPhil said:


> yea bought a set from them earlier this year really nice quality... and bolt on nice and secure


 These just came out not like first ones Dave had these are better than the originals


----------



## ourstyle_la

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## big al 54

3 true classic cap were drilled for 59 spiners $150.00

































































14x7 mcclain cruisers rims exelent shap 5 on 5 bolt patten i have 2 moon caps $900.00

if interested call alex at (310)-399-4574


----------



## harborareaPhil

FOR SALE.... 4 very clean tru classic medallions... all tabs intact... will post pics when I get home $300


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> FOR SALE.... 4 very clean tru classic medallions... all tabs intact... will post pics when I get home $300


:nicoderm:


----------



## ourstyle_la

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## crewd62

Anyone got pick of tru's painted? Like to see some in all black


----------



## SAUL

Trus are to be left O.G not painted or powder coated


----------



## JustCruisin

:happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil

JustCruisin said:


> :happysad:


hahahaa......:happysad:


----------



## socapots

:roflmao:


----------



## crewd62

I agree, but jus curious if any r painted


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> Trus are to be left O.G not painted or powder coated


:yes::nono:


----------



## Wizzard

big al 54 said:


> View attachment 346439
> 3 true classic cap were drilled for 59 spiners $150.00
> 
> View attachment 346446
> View attachment 346449
> 
> 
> View attachment 346452
> View attachment 346453
> 
> 
> View attachment 346454
> View attachment 346457
> 
> 
> View attachment 346468
> View attachment 346471
> 
> 
> View attachment 346472
> 
> 
> 14x7 mcclain cruisers rims exelent shap 5 on 5 bolt patten i have 2 moon caps $900.00
> 
> if interested call alex at (310)-399-4574


Does theese wheels fit older Impalas? Where are you located?


----------



## Firefly

Wizzard said:


> Does theese wheels fit older Impalas? Where are you located?


Mcleans should be universal bolt pattern (you can see the 10 lug holes in the pictures). It should fit a pre-71 Impala as well, which is 5x4.75 bolt pattern. Make sure you get the right lug nuts though.


----------



## big al 54

IAM IN THE VENICE SANTA MONICA AREA..WE TRYED TO PUT ON MY FRIENDS 69 IMPALA AND MY 54 CHEVY AND THERE OFF A LITTLE BIT


----------



## Wizzard

Firefly said:


> Mcleans should be universal bolt pattern (you can see the 10 lug holes in the pictures). It should fit a pre-71 Impala as well, which is 5x4.75 bolt pattern. Make sure you get the right lug nuts though.


Cool, thanks man!


----------



## socapots

damn had to search to page 3 for this topic.. lol.
BUMP


----------



## chevydaddy619

socapots said:


> damn had to search to page 3 for this topic.. lol.
> BUMP


Yeah for real!!! Whats up Socapots!!! Hows the ride comming along with the nice set of wheels??? Post up some pictures soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

lol.
Finally got that shit on the road today. Hopefully get the wheels on this week. Gotta source out some proper lugs and washers... and open the spacing up a bit too.. If i cant find anything local i'll have to do the internets order.. see what i can find. I emailed truspoke to see what they have to say as well.


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> lol.
> Finally got that shit on the road today. Hopefully get the wheels on this week. Gotta source out some proper lugs and washers... and open the spacing up a bit too.. If i cant find anything local i'll have to do the internets order.. see what i can find. I emailed truspoke to see what they have to say as well.


truspoke!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

socapots said:


> lol.
> Finally got that shit on the road today. Hopefully get the wheels on this week. Gotta source out some proper lugs and washers... and open the spacing up a bit too.. If i cant find anything local i'll have to do the internets order.. see what i can find. I emailed truspoke to see what they have to say as well.


go through lugnutking for all your needs lugs wise. pro, not pricey and quick as hell


----------



## chevydaddy619

socapots said:


> lol.
> Finally got that shit on the road today. Hopefully get the wheels on this week. Gotta source out some proper lugs and washers... and open the spacing up a bit too.. If i cant find anything local i'll have to do the internets order.. see what i can find. I emailed truspoke to see what they have to say as well.


Sounds good!!!:thumbsup: Lug info is no problem on this page....


----------



## socapots

[/IMG]


chevydaddy619 said:


> Sounds good!!!:thumbsup: Lug info is no problem on this page....


yeah they good people over there. pretty cheap shipping too. Gonna put an order in when i get home.


----------



## 13OZKAR

harborareaPhil said:


> pure gangster..... this is what I'd build if I had the cash


ME 2!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

LOOKING FOR SOME SHOW QUALLITY TRU RAYS LIKE THESE... IF THEY HAVE THE CAPS LIKE THESE IS A PLUS!!!!


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 353899
> LOOKING FOR SOME SHOW QUALLITY TRU RAYS LIKE THESE... IF THEY HAVE THE CAPS LIKE THESE IS A PLUS!!!!


i might have an extra set


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> i might have an extra set


PM SENT!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

corvette flags need to go $50 .........


----------



## macduece

Score!!!! 14x7 Deep dish TRU=CLASSIC


----------



## touchdowntodd

lookin for show quality classics or rays .. 

MUST have 5x5 bolt pattern ... 

PM ME or text me /// 414-699-8832 ... todd


----------



## danny_boy_65

macduece said:


> Score!!!! 14x7 Deep dish TRU=CLASSIC


really nice score!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

macduece said:


> Score!!!! 14x7 Deep dish TRU=CLASSIC



nice man.. what are they going on?


----------



## Coca Pearl

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 353899
> LOOKING FOR SOME SHOW QUALLITY TRU RAYS LIKE THESE... IF THEY HAVE THE CAPS LIKE THESE IS A PLUS!!!!


damn these would look nice on my ride.......:wow:


----------



## macduece

socapots said:


> nice man.. what are they going on?


 My 62 ss! I'll post pics when I'm done with paint!


----------



## implala66

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/2520725297.html


----------



## danny_boy_65

macduece said:


> My 62 ss! I'll post pics when I'm done with paint!


:h5:


----------



## socapots

macduece said:


> My 62 ss! I'll post pics when I'm done with paint!


----------



## 62legacy

macduece said:


> Score!!!! 14x7 Deep dish TRU=CLASSIC


i guess johnny sold the wheels


----------



## E-Dizzle

macduece said:


> Score!!!! 14x7 Deep dish TRU=CLASSIC



Damn it I had like 2 sets of these wheels when I was younger. And what did I do, I sold them for a pair of Roadstars!!!:twak:


----------



## socapots

SMR64SS said:


> Damn it I had like 2 sets of these wheels when I was younger. And what did I do, I sold them for a pair of Roadstars!!!:twak:


lol.. ahh to be young again. but you can always buy another set.. lotta nice pieces on here.


----------



## harborareaPhil

got these for sale... look real nice on a impala


----------



## E-Dizzle

socapots said:


> lol.. ahh to be young again. but you can always buy another set.. lotta nice pieces on here.


Yea young and dumb! ha ha

Ill keep my eyes open for a good deal!


----------



## @[email protected]

Havent been in here in a while.....Sup Homies


----------



## socapots

chillin man.
cold tonight. froze my ass off havin a cigar outside. lol


----------



## macduece

62legacy said:


> i guess johnny sold the wheels


 Yup. I think he didn't want to sell em when I came to pick em up. I don't blame him.


----------



## AGUILAR3

any Classics (must be mint) for sale?

[email protected]


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## bman760

anyone got any 59 spinner caps for some 14x7 classics?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Anybody know of a good place in california that restores tru classic rims? Please let me know thanks


----------



## jimdog

anyone have any tru ray caps i need a set thanks call me 805-409-5330


----------



## AGUILAR3

jimdog said:


> anyone have any tru ray caps i need a set thanks call me 805-409-5330


Be careful with who you have your wheels restored. I sold my Classics because everybody I spoke to insisted that they replace the fat spokes and dishes with aftermarket china (this spokes). The only thing they wanted to use was the caps and hubs.


----------



## MR.59

AGUILAR3 said:


> Be careful with who you have your wheels restored. I sold my Classics because everybody I spoke to insisted that they replace the fat spokes and dishes with aftermarket china (this spokes). The only thing they wanted to use was the caps and hubs.


that`s no good, 
if you have a nice set, maybe needs new chrome, why can`t the just take te rim apart, and rechrome the original parts?


----------



## AGUILAR3

MR.59 said:


> that`s no good,
> if you have a nice set, maybe needs new chrome, why can`t the just take te rim apart, and rechrome the original parts?


My set was clean with badly faded dishes. I was told that there were probably going to be bent spokes that they couldn't replace. To make things easier, they would use their spokes with their dishes.


----------



## SAUL

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/2596568221.html


----------



## lowlowlow

These trus? Spokes look a little different


----------



## Mr Solorio

harborareaPhil said:


> got these for sale... look real nice on a impala


Pm sent, let me know


----------



## SAUL

lowlowlow said:


> These trus? Spokes look a little different
> View attachment 363140


those are STAR WIRE CLASSICS real rare


----------



## sean_2009

saul what do u think a little diffrent style hud:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

clouse up shot.


----------



## SAUL

OH wow those look cool David you have to make me a set of those caps!!!!


----------



## sean_2009

SAUL said:


> OH wow those look cool David you have to make me a set of those caps!!!!


thank you just let me know big homie:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing

harborareaPhil said:


> got these for sale... look real nice on a impala


 IF YOUR RIMS ARE STILL AVAILABLE PLEASE LET MR KNOW THANKS


----------



## hoppin62

AGUILAR3 said:


> Be careful with who you have your wheels restored. I sold my Classics because everybody I spoke to insisted that they replace the fat spokes and dishes with aftermarket china (this spokes). The only thing they wanted to use was the caps and hubs.





MR.59 said:


> that`s no good,
> if you have a nice set, maybe needs new chrome, why can`t the just take te rim apart, and rechrome the original parts?


This place will make all your spokes that you need to restore Tru's. They will sell you the spokes in the correct gauge, stainless or regular steel, raw or chrome plated... will also sell you the nipples :thumbsup: I have bought spokes and nipples from these guys before, all you have to do is supply samples of your spokes and nips!

http://buchananspokes.net/


----------



## AGUILAR3

hoppin62 said:


> This place will make all your spokes that you need to restore Tru's. They will sell you the spokes in the correct gauge, stainless or regular steel, raw or chrome plated... will also sell you the nipples :thumbsup: I have bought spokes and nipples from these guys before, all you have to do is supply samples of your spokes and nips!
> 
> http://buchananspokes.net/


That's good to know. I'm sure I'll be using them in the future.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## harborareaPhil

traffictowing said:


> IF YOUR RIMS ARE STILL AVAILABLE PLEASE LET MR KNOW THANKS


yea still got them....


----------



## MR.59

hoppin62 said:


> This place will make all your spokes that you need to restore Tru's. They will sell you the spokes in the correct gauge, stainless or regular steel, raw or chrome plated... will also sell you the nipples :thumbsup: I have bought spokes and nipples from these guys before, all you have to do is supply samples of your spokes and nips!
> 
> http://buchananspokes.net/


THANKS! CLICKED THEM N MY "FAVORITES"


----------



## socapots

hoppin62 said:


> This place will make all your spokes that you need to restore Tru's. They will sell you the spokes in the correct gauge, stainless or regular steel, raw or chrome plated... will also sell you the nipples :thumbsup: I have bought spokes and nipples from these guys before, all you have to do is supply samples of your spokes and nips!
> 
> http://buchananspokes.net/


that is pretty good to know man. Doubt i'd ever be able to do the work myself. But if i ever find someone local at least i an get the parts needed.


----------



## hoppin62

And they are USA not nippys! :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil

t t t


----------



## bullet one

Nice!


----------



## brn2ridelo

harborareaPhil said:


> t t t


Anyone know where I can get a set of caps like these just caps no medallions for s set of tru-rays I have


----------



## harborareaPhil

truspoke is suppose to start making them again


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

AGUILAR3 said:


>


:thumbsup:is that the tru spoke site or another supplier...i know pete paulson has those too


----------



## AGUILAR3

tru-spoke site. 


http://www.truespoke.net/


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> t t t


nice 









:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

AGUILAR3 said:


> tru-spoke site.
> 
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/


good people there. Actually just got my lugs and washers from Dave. Great guy to deal with. Good experience overall.. Definitely going to look into some caps.


----------



## tpimuncie

Im gettn another set of tru ray caps ill post pics by weekend. Best offer will take em


----------



## AGUILAR3

I really want a set of 13s but I don't want to sacrifice a set of 14" originals for the job. 

Instead, I'm thinking of using this cool set of 26 spoke 13" McLeans with classic caps. Opening is 6 1/4, would classic caps fit?


----------



## harborareaPhil

classic caps fit on my mcleans


----------



## AGUILAR3

harborareaPhil said:


> classic caps fit on my mcleans


I know they fit the larger bellhouse type hub but the lesser spoke hubs are different. Compare my hub to your hub and you'll see what I mean. I just need to know if classics/McLean cap opening is 6 1/4 (?)


----------



## harborareaPhil

yea I know those have a different hub....I will measure my cap and hub opening tomorrow bro.... they just laying under my frame... just too lazy to go downstairs right now


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## brn2ridelo

AGUILAR3 said:


>


 Tru-spoke doesn't have the smooth style moon cap I'm looking for one that would hold a tru-ray medallion


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> good people there. Actually just got my lugs and washers from Dave. Great guy to deal with. Good experience overall.. Definitely going to look into some caps.


very cool and helpful!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

have a set of tru=classic caps with classic stickers for sale. PM me for offers


----------



## danny_boy_65

socapots said:


> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


those look just like mine n.o.s. in the boxes!:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

AGUILAR3 said:


> I just need to know if classics/McLean cap opening is 6 1/4 (?)


Can someone measure the cap opening on the classics?

Thanks in advance


----------



## harborareaPhil

oh shit that's what I forgot to do.... will do it when I get home.........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I know those have a different hub....I will measure my cap and hub opening tomorrow bro.... they just laying under my frame... just too lazy to go downstairs right now


:420:


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> oh shit that's what I forgot to do.... will do it when I get home.........


LOL..


----------



## AGUILAR3

AGUILAR3 said:


> I just need to know if classics/McLean cap opening is 6 1/4 (?)
> 
> 
> AGUILAR3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone measure the cap opening on the classics?
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Can anyone out there do me this one favor? Measurements on the Tru-Classic/Ray cap opening?


----------



## brn2ridelo

AGUILAR3 said:


> Can anyone out there do me this one favor? Measurements on the Tru-Classic/Ray cap opening?


----------



## mina58

LOOKING FOR CAPS FOR MCLEANS SPOKE RIMS (209) 598- 8702


----------



## lowlowlow

Thoughts on what these are?


----------



## SAUL

lowlowlow said:


> Thoughts on what these are?
> 
> View attachment 368450


THE 3 FACING UP ARE MCLEANS THE ONE FACING DOWN A ROADSTAR


----------



## SAUL

I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice work.... truspoke coming through....like a time machine


----------



## brn2ridelo

SAUL said:


> I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


 Is the cap alone available without the medallion


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


 nice!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Wow, very kool on the domes...cant wait


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four

harborareaPhil said:


> got these for sale... look real nice on a impala


 What's the price?


----------



## harborareaPhil

pm sent


----------



## SAUL

Something different


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> Something different


:thumbsup:that looks great!


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Something different



love the stickers :thumbsup:.............................:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

SAUL said:


> I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


Nice to see that the prices of OG caps will come down now that they are being reproduced! hno: I better get rid of my OG's... make a profit and buy these!


----------



## hoppin62

implala66 said:


> love the stickers :thumbsup:.............................:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


They look nice huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> Something different


 Looks good!


----------



## harborareaPhil

x2 definatly something different....look nice Saul


----------



## implala66

hoppin62 said:


> They look nice huh? :thumbsup:


yes they do, now hopefully the sales of the stickes will go up by 1000%  ...........................


----------



## Diehard64

Here are my Tru Classics for my 1970 Impala Custom.


----------



## sean_2009

bullet one said:


> Looks good!


there u go bullit :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

SAUL said:


> I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


bullit i mean these ones,


----------



## 65ss




----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Something different


full size view of the stickers........................


----------



## bullet one

sean_2009 said:


> bullit i mean these ones,


 Yah just talk to Dave I'll be getting a few sets


----------



## SAUL

implala66 said:


> full size view of the stickers........................


Yup those are the ones... They look real Good


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Yup those are the ones... They look real Good


glad you liked them :thumbsup: , so you are the owner now???


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/313917-better-days-one-year-anniversary-cruise-night-october-22nd-2.html



edit: Okay... I know it aint Rim related but Im just trying to invite the homies....


----------



## SAUL

implala66 said:


> glad you liked them :thumbsup: , so you are the owner now???


 Nah he still has them. But I'm jealous I didn't get a set


----------



## implala66

SAUL said:


> Nah he still has them. But I'm jealous I didn't get a set


you can still get one................


----------



## brn2ridelo

bullet one said:


> Yah just talk to Dave I'll be getting a few sets


Price and are the medallions included or just the cap


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> you can still get one................


i still needa set of the blue ones, i still got a couple sets of the red ones


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> i still needa set of the blue ones, i still got a couple sets of the red ones


PM me when you are ready :thumbsup:...................

and who ever needs a set I can get them done, just send me a PM  ...................


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## Dreamer62

SAUL said:


> TTT


two tacos and beer or the FULL $10 cash.... right now.... do it..... i'll come back and get them.


----------



## SAUL

Dreamer62 said:


> two tacos and beer or the FULL $10 cash.... right now.... do it..... i'll come back and get them.


 LMAO!!!


----------



## Dreamer62

ok you drive a hard bargin, 5 East LA taco's from the lady and a 6 pack of Victoria's.... final offer


----------



## harborareaPhil

those nice saul....


----------



## hoppin62

SAUL said:


> Nah he still has them. But I'm jealous I didn't get a set


:twak:


----------



## socapots

Diehard64 said:


> Here are my Tru Classics for my 1970 Impala Custom.
> View attachment 371284
> View attachment 371282


not a fan of the paint work.. But the stripes look pretty good on it. Nice stuff man.


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

What u selling a set of those spokes for homie


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> TTT


 For Sale


----------



## Dreamer62

SAUL said:


> For Sale


my offer still stands. 5 tacos from the lady, and a 6'er of Victoria's


----------



## implala66

Dreamer62 said:


> my offer still stands. 5 tacos from the lady, and a 6'er of Victoria's


Mario, when you go to Saul's house take the sticker with you so he can see it..........................


----------



## SAUL

implala66 said:


> Mario, when you go to Saul's house take the sticker with you so he can see it..........................


 that fool was over my pad yesterday ask him what I gave him


----------



## Dreamer62

SAUL said:


> that fool was over my pad yesterday ask him what I gave him


a sexy look..

my other camarada gave me a pair of TRU's and another camarada gave me a pair of TRU knock offs. i almost have a full set of TRU's and knock offs with a spare... soon, soon.

Saulita, next time you come over I'll show you the sticker... and how good my 67 Rag looks on TRU's too.


----------



## socapots

Dreamer62 said:


> a sexy look..
> 
> my other camarada gave me a pair of TRU's and another camarada gave me a pair of TRU knock offs. i almost have a full set of TRU's and knock offs with a spare... soon, soon.
> 
> Saulita, next time you come over I'll show you the sticker... and how good my 67 Rag looks on TRU's too.


lol...


----------



## SAUL

Dreamer62 said:


> a sexy look..
> 
> my other camarada gave me a pair of TRU's and another camarada gave me a pair of TRU knock offs. i almost have a full set of TRU's and knock offs with a spare... soon, soon.
> 
> Saulita, next time you come over I'll show you the sticker... and how good my 67 Rag looks on TRU's too.


 Lmao!!!!! Ur a Fool


----------



## SAUL

Tru Rays are gone!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

goddam....that was quick


----------



## socapots

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays are gone!!!!!!


nice..
you be stackin tacos over there.. lol. 
Just buggin man.


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> goddam....that was quick


:werd:


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo

Found the cap on eBay and added my medallion to it just gotta find me 3 more


----------



## socapots

brn2ridelo said:


> Found the cap on eBay and added my medallion to it just gotta find me 3 more


Thats prettt cool man.. Im really wanted medallions now. haha


----------



## harborareaPhil

socapots said:


> Thats prettt cool man.. Im really wanted medallions now. haha


got a set of 5 here


----------



## 80sgroupemember

how much


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> got a set of 5 here


for sale??


----------



## servant of christ

This is my LINCOLN rolling on TRURAYS with 5:60's i had chinas on my ride took em off and went old school.


----------



## sean_2009

servant of christ said:


> This is my LINCOLN rolling on TRURAYS with 5:60's i had chinas on my ride took em off and went old school.


DAVID VERY NICE:worship:


----------



## servant of christ

THANKS SEAN_2009.HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## 65ss

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2662189651.html


----------



## SAUL

65ss said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2662189651.html


good deal


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## NINJA

Here ya go Saul


----------



## Bigsmooth

servant of christ said:


> This is my LINCOLN rolling on TRURAYS with 5:60's i had chinas on my ride took em off and went old school.


Oldschool rollers and Christian music! Nice work David


----------



## bullet one

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul


 Nice!


----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## servant of christ

Bigsmooth said:


> Oldschool rollers and Christian music! Nice work David


thanks big smooth


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SAUL said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2661911378.html


----------



## SAUL

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul


NICE PICTURE NINJA THANKS


----------



## Justin-Az

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul


----------



## socapots

65ss said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2662189651.html





SAUL said:


> good deal


Didnt know the tru rays were multi lug like that.


----------



## socapots

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul



thats sweet man.


----------



## NINJA

SAUL said:


> NICE PICTURE NINJA THANKS


No problem brotha. It was good meetin you last weekend. Thanx to everyone else


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

NINJA said:


> Here ya go Saul


:fool2:


----------



## brn2ridelo

SAUL said:


> http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2661911378.html


I could use one of those as a spare for my tru-ray's


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

nice 65 on tru classics http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2604323481.html


----------



## danny_boy_65

going on my 75monte Carlo.






:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

looks good danny_boy


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> looks good danny_boy


Thanks Saul.your the one who gave me the motivation to get my own tru collection for my cars so I can keep it old school for life!:thumbsup:trying to get her ready for summer.virgin car with 37k original miles


----------



## bullet one

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 389272
> going on my 75monte Carlo.
> View attachment 389273
> :thumbsup:


Looks good


----------



## danny_boy_65

bullet one said:


> Looks good


Thank You Homie! appreciate the feed back:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 389272
> going on my 75monte Carlo.
> View attachment 389273
> :thumbsup:


Oh yeah nice what up


----------



## danny_boy_65

plague said:


> Oh yeah nice what up


 how you been? just trying to get the monte done for summer.tiered of being a bystander sucks when I have five cars that are "in the works"


----------



## BIG E 602

whats a nos set of 14x7 tru classics worth?


----------



## danny_boy_65

BIG E 602 said:


> whats a nos set of 14x7 tru classics worth?


pm'd


----------



## MR.59

BIG E 602 said:


> whats a nos set of 14x7 tru classics worth?


post sum pics? 
are these fresh out of the boxes?


----------



## 65ss

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 389272
> going on my 75monte Carlo.
> View attachment 389273
> :thumbsup:


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

65ss said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## plague

danny_boy_65 said:


> how you been? just trying to get the monte done for summer.tiered of being a bystander sucks when I have five cars that are "in the works"


Be good to see you out there it's lookin good


----------



## BIG E 602

will get sum pics, not nos, but real kleen!


----------



## danny_boy_65

plague said:


> Be good to see you out there it's lookin good


thanx!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602

*14x7 tru classics*

still need cleaning, 14x7 tru classics, nice set, make offer


----------



## BIG E 602

*tru spokes*

got 3- 14x7, 1-14x6, tru spokes need sum work, make offer


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG E 602 said:


> still need cleaning, 14x7 tru classics, nice set, make offer


NICE!!


----------



## BIG E 602

ttt, will b goin to l.a. for thanksgiving can bring them


----------



## brn2ridelo

BIG E 602 said:


> still need cleaning, 14x7 tru classics, nice set, make offer


I just need 1


----------



## chevydaddy619

*TRU RAY CAP STICKERS*

Does any one have for sale a set of TRU RAY octagon caps that have the blue or black small center sticker that go on the TRU RAY wheels? Or does any one have a set of stickers for sale? PM me, Thanks!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

4 truray medallions....$150+ shipping.... never used


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i do


----------



## 80sgroupemember

i do 200 for four blue centers


----------



## The12thMan

does any one no where i can get some center caps like the one's in the pic. :dunno:


----------



## firme63ragtop

The12thMan said:


> View attachment 395267
> does any one no where i can get some center caps like the one's in the pic. :dunno:


 YOU HAVE TO MAKE THEM . THATS A 59 IMPALA HUBCAP SPINNER THATS BOLTED ON TO A SPOKE WHEEL CAP . THEY LOOK VERY NICE !:thumbsup:


----------



## The12thMan

THX FOR THE INFOuffin:


The12thMan said:


> View attachment 395267
> does any one no where i can get some center caps like the one's in the pic. :dunno:


----------



## firme63ragtop

The12thMan said:


> THX FOR THE INFOuffin:


  NO PROBLEM , YOU CAN BUY NEW 59 SPINNERS AT CLASSIC INDUSTRIES .


----------



## chevydaddy619

80sgroupemember said:


> i do 200 for four blue centers


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

Thanks...... Post a picture of the set, front and back when you get a chance..:biggrin:


----------



## BIG E 602

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil

$150.... 4 ray medallions.... caps not included


----------



## brn2ridelo

harborareaPhil said:


> $150.... 4 ray medallions.... caps not included


how much for the caps?


----------



## harborareaPhil

brn2ridelo said:


> how much for the caps?


caps go to tru classics....


----------



## brn2ridelo

harborareaPhil said:


> caps go to tru classics....


looking for a set of caps like that


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

brn2ridelo said:


> looking for a set of caps like that


X'2


----------



## MR.50

anyone have any tru ray caps i need a set pm me thanks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## MR.59

MR.50 said:


> anyone have any tru ray caps i need a set pm me thanks


JUST BUY THE RE-POP CAPS


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> $150.... 4 ray medallions.... caps not included



will sell complete set of caps and medallions for $300 plus shipping...

sorry will not seperate at that price


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> JUST BUY THE RE-POP CAPS


:yes:


----------



## 62ssrag

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2720343346.html


----------



## socapots

MR.59 said:


> JUST BUY THE RE-POP CAPS


Those in production already?


----------



## harborareaPhil

socapots said:


> Those in production already?


the octogon ones are available.... dome should be in a couple months


----------



## 13OZKAR

harborareaPhil said:


> the octogon ones are available.... dome should be in a couple months


 I HEARD THEY'LL BE READY NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> the octogon ones are available.... dome should be in a couple months



i think i remember seeing the octo ones there.


----------



## 65ss

NOT MINE http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2720343346.html


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> NOT MINE http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/2720343346.html


5X5,,
THOSE WILL FIT A GLASS HOUSE!


----------



## harborareaPhil

good deal


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> will sell complete set of caps and medallions for $300 plus shipping...
> 
> sorry will not seperate at that price


still available.... here they are... what happened to all the people who asked for them???


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> still available.... here they are... what happened to all the people who asked for them???


LIST THEM AS "SOLD" 
THEN YOU`LL GET ALL THOSE GUYS COMING IN SAY " I`D BUY THEM RIGHT NOW IF YOU STILL HAD THEM" ,,,,"I WAS JUST GONNA BUY THEM"
THEN SPRING IT ON THEM,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## harborareaPhil

lol.... so your saying you sold all your 13' 520's...dam was just gonna PayPal you....hahahahahaa


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> lol.... so your saying you sold all your 13' 520's...dam was just gonna PayPal you....hahahahahaa


DANG IT!
WISH I STILL HAD THEM,,,,,,,,,


----------



## harborareaPhil

MR.59 said:


> DANG IT!
> WISH I STILL HAD THEM,,,,,,,,,


:rofl:....


----------



## MR.50

Freddy78 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:....


update ,,,,
5.20`S ARE REALLY SOLD!
NOT FROM ANYBODY ON HERE, JUST A FRIEND SPREADING THE WORD OUT AT LONG BEACH SWAP!


----------



## jimdog

For sale $200 13x 7 olny have 2 call for more info 805-409-5330


----------



## jimdog

:dunno:


----------



## lowlowlow

Don't look like truclassics to me...



jimdog said:


> For sale $200 13x 7 olny have 2 call for more info 805-409-5330


----------



## harborareaPhil

caps sold!


----------



## harborareaPhil

$45 shipped....one brand new medallion... clips included


----------



## SAUL

Anyone looking for a set of tru ray dome caps get at me I have a set for sale


----------



## harborareaPhil

pics and price?


----------



## SAUL

I'm asking $300 for the dome caps they are o.g 2 have medallions 2 have stickers the medallion ones have 2 different style one with crossed flags the other has the tru ray script if your interested pm me with your number I can send u pictures


----------



## SAUL

I have an original 1980 Tru spoke catalog for sale too it shows all the part numbers and pictures of all the rims and sizes and accesories they offered I'm taking offers on that one


----------



## brn2ridelo

Pics


----------



## harborareaPhil

for the homie Saul .... nice caps


----------



## macduece

I need some Tru classic medallions!! Why don't they repop these????


----------



## SAUL

Thanks Phil, These caps gotta go so make a offer


----------



## harborareaPhil

macduece said:


> I need some Tru classic medallions!! Why don't they repop these????


hopefully they don't ever remake them.... I have a set I'd consider selling for the right price


----------



## SAUL

caps SOLD


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> I have an original 1980 Tru spoke catalog for sale too it shows all the part numbers and pictures of all the rims and sizes and accesories they offered I'm taking offers on that one


CATALOG SOLD


----------



## brn2ridelo

SAUL said:


> I have an original 1980 Tru spoke catalog for sale too it shows all the part numbers and pictures of all the rims and sizes and accesories they offered I'm taking offers on that one





SAUL said:


> CATALOG SOLD


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 405595
> 
> View attachment 405596


weren`t THE CATALOGS on FLEA BAY?)


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> $45 shipped....one brand new medallion... clips included


TTT


----------



## danny_boy_65

Rollinaround said:


>


anyone have a set of these blue tru spoke stickers? pm me please!:x:


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> TTT












would look good under someone's Christmas tree.... shit I may just hang it on my tree


----------



## harborareaPhil

for sale....$300....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> would look good under someone's Christmas tree.... shit I may just hang it on my tree


 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5:


sup brother....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> sup brother....


NADA, GETTIN THIS CHRISTMAS SHIT HANDLED!!LOL:run:


----------



## harborareaPhil

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NADA, GETTIN THIS CHRISTMAS SHIT HANDLED!!LOL:run:


yep....can't wait for it to be over already....:uh:


----------



## 619lowrider

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> 63 I sold!


dayuuuuuum i need a set exactly like this!


----------



## MR.50

looking for a set of tru ray stickers


----------



## socapots

harborareaPhil said:


> yep....can't wait for it to be over already....:uh:


i here that!!


----------



## CHATO

anyone out there looking to sell a set of 14x7 tru classics, rays or mccleans, driver condition, dont have to be in perfect condition. thanks, let me know 805-448-9134.


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$300....



T T T....


----------



## MR.59

CHATO said:


> anyone out there looking to sell a set of 14x7 tru classics, rays or mccleans, driver condition, dont have to be in perfect condition. thanks, let me know 805-448-9134.


GOT THIS SET TO SELL, THESE ARE SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. THIS IS HOW I BOUGHT THEM , NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

How much Perry ?


----------



## MR.59

1500.00 OBO
WOULD BE REAL HARD PRESSED TO FIND A CLEANER SET THAT WASN`T RECHROMED.
TIRES ALONE ARE WORTH 800.00


----------



## MR.50

TTT


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS SET TO SELL, THESE ARE SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. THIS IS HOW I BOUGHT THEM , NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


nobody looking for a nice set of true rays?


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS SET TO SELL, THESE ARE SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. THIS IS HOW I BOUGHT THEM , NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


anybody buying these any more? not going to use these on a car, so they are up for grabs, can do paypa, or even 30 days to pay with a good down.
ebay`s next on these if there is no interest. stop by and check these out, they are clean! i can tan a nice set of OG ZENITH SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFF AS PART TRADE,


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

where s ryan he needs them rims perry


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> where s ryan he needs them rims perry


ryan has been in talks with a potenal buyer, and i have been doing a 2 step dace with a guy on the east coast. but money`s tight, i will agree to that, but the east coaster guy, is worried about the shipping cost, so other than me willig to offer a discount to help cover shipping, he`ll need to move to calif. if he wants to aviod the shipping cost altogether
it might be better for me to part the set out, 800.00 for the rims, 450.00 for the caps, 700.00 for the tires. i do that, i`ll be a head a few hundred bucks


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS SET TO SELL, THESE ARE SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. THIS IS HOW I BOUGHT THEM , NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


OKAY, I`LL PART THESE OUT!!! 475.00 FOR THE CAPS, 700.00 FOR ALMOST NEW OF 5.20`S X14 800.00 FOR THE RIMS!
COME GET IT!


----------



## MR.59

MOVED CARS AROUND MY SIDE WORSHOP , FOUND THESE 2 TRUE RAYS, GOOD SPARES, OR RUN RUN THEM UNDER SKIRTS? OR REBUILD THEM
GOOD FOR THE BALLER ON A BUDGET
250.00 FOR THE PAIR, THESE WILL SHINE UP WITH MORE WORK, I JUST SPRAYED A CHROME CLEANER ON THEM, AND RISED WATER


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> MOVED CARS AROUND MY SIDE WORSHOP , FOUND THESE 2 TRUE RAYS, GOOD SPARES, OR RUN RUN THEM UNDER SKIRTS? OR REBUILD THEM
> GOOD FOR THE BALLER ON A BUDGET
> 250.00 FOR THE PAIR, THESE WILL SHINE UP WITH MORE WORK, I JUST SPRAYED A CHROME CLEANER ON THEM, AND RISED WATER


did you say baller on a budget thats me but more budget than baller lol how much just for 1 shipped to 92410


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> did you say baller on a budget thats me but more budget than baller lol how much just for 1 shipped to 92410


with this nice weather, it might be a good idea to cruise down to the beach,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then you can pic these up! i`m just down the street 
call me in the am


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> with this nice weather, it might be a good idea to cruise down to the beach,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,then you can pic these up! i`m just down the street
> call me in the am


dont live there in berdo i have family there im about 4hrs from you 
but still interested in just 1 rim


----------



## MR.50

looking for a set of new tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> dont live there in berdo i have family there im about 4hrs from you
> but still interested in just 1 rim


didn`t know you only wanted 1 rim,,,,,,,,,,,,
i`m selling 2
ebay here we come!


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale....$300....


t t t


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> $45 shipped....one brand new medallion... clips included


still got this one medallion too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> MOVED CARS AROUND MY SIDE WORSHOP , FOUND THESE 2 TRUE RAYS, GOOD SPARES, OR RUN RUN THEM UNDER SKIRTS? OR REBUILD THEM
> GOOD FOR THE BALLER ON A BUDGET
> 200.00 FOR THE PAIR, THESE WILL SHINE UP WITH MORE WORK, I JUST SPRAYED A CHROME CLEANER ON THEM, AND RISED WATER


STILL HAVE THESE,,,,,,,,,
$200.00 COME AND GET THEM!


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS SET TO SELL, THESE ARE SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. THIS IS HOW I BOUGHT THEM , NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


STILL HAVE THESE,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.50

looking for a set of tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know


----------



## chevydaddy619

I was wondering if there is set of N.O.S. set of stickers for TRU CLASSIC caps. I don't really see that too often here...:nosad:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> STILL HAVE THESE,,,,,,,,,


full set is 
S-O-L-D!


----------



## Supreme Seventies

What size are these?

[email protected]
www.sx70s.com


----------



## harborareaPhil

chevydaddy619 said:


> I was wondering if there is set of N.O.S. set of stickers for TRU CLASSIC caps. I don't really see that too often here...:nosad:


never seen just the classic stickers but someone was selling/sold a set on ebay nos caps with sticker.. they do look good new...but medallions look a lot better


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## danny_boy_65

N.O.S. caps with stickers!hey Saul looks like I have your rim's twin :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


>


perfect combo right there!:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 419582
> View attachment 419583
> N.O.S. caps with stickers!hey Saul looks like I have your rim's twin :thumbsup:


 nice wheels!


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> nice wheels!


thank's


----------



## Lots_a_lows

SAUL said:


>


Looks badass Saul. Did you have to do anything to the rearend to fit the wheels with the skirts or just put the smaller spacers to clear the skirts?


----------



## Lots_a_lows

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 419582
> View attachment 419583
> N.O.S. caps with stickers!hey Saul looks like I have your rim's twin :thumbsup:


Looking good Carnal.


----------



## SAUL

Lots_a_lows said:


> Looks badass Saul. Did you have to do anything to the rearend to fit the wheels with the skirts or just put the smaller spacers to clear the skirts?


 Thanks carnal, actually for this set I had to remove the skirt hardware and bolt the skirt on because this is a restored set of Classics and the dishes stick out more I also ran the 1/4 spacer with the short shank lug nuts


----------



## danny_boy_65

Lots_a_lows said:


> Looking good Carnal.


Thank's Homie! How you been? It's been a while!


----------



## MR.59

I STILL HAVE 2 14X7 TRUE RAYS TO SELL, GOOD TO USE AS SPARES IN THE TRUNK, OR UNDER SKIRTS, CHROME SHINES REAL NICE, BUT HAVE SOME RASHING ON THE LIP.
200.00 FOR A FAST SALE
I CAN BRING TEM TO POMONA SWAP MEET IF I`M PAID UP


----------



## sean_2009

SAUL said:


>


love it even more :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

looking for a set of tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> I STILL HAVE 2 14X7 TRUE RAYS TO SELL, GOOD TO USE AS SPARES IN THE TRUNK, OR UNDER SKIRTS, CHROME SHINES REAL NICE, BUT HAVE SOME RASHING ON THE LIP.
> 200.00 FOR A FAST SALE
> I CAN BRING TEM TO POMONA SWAP MEET IF I`M PAID UP


the 2 rays sold at paymona swapmeet!


----------



## harborareaPhil

MR.59 said:


> the 2 rays sold at paymona swapmeet!


----------



## 65ss

harborareaPhil said:


>


did you buy them?


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


>


looking firme uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

65ss said:


> did you buy them?


not me....


----------



## MR.59

DON`T KNOW WHO BOUGHT THEM, SOLD SOME OTHER RIMS TOO, BROUGHT 
OUT THOSE CLEAN 13X7 MCLEANS WITH THE OG 5.20`S BUT BROUGHT THEM BACK.
IT RAINED ABOUT 9:30 10ISH, SO WE PACKED UP, AND WE WERE DONE. 
MOST GUYS STAYED, BUT WE GOT OUT EARLY


----------



## harborareaPhil

6 lug...they'll fit my escalade :rofl:


----------



## MR.50

looking for a set of tru ray stickers if any one has a set for sale let me know


----------



## harborareaPhil

just buy the new medallions from truspoke...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

lookin for a set of 14x7 rays with 5:20 or either seperate.. looks like i missed a set DAMN


----------



## MR.59

EIGHT TRACC said:


> lookin for a set of 14x7 rays with 5:20 or either seperate.. looks like i missed a set DAMN


YES YOU MISSED OUT ON THAT PERFECT SET I JUST SOLD


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> 6 lug...they'll fit my escalade :rofl:


or your 30`s bomb!


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## chevydaddy619

danny_boy_65 said:


> :inout:


BUMP! BACK UP!


----------



## MR.50

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73caprice 801

SAUL said:


> CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAY


how much


----------



## CustomMachines

informed. thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

i have these for sale 125.00 obo


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## danny_boy_65

:wave:.......................:inout:


----------



## lowlowlow

Best spot for hex cap repops? To fit old school mcleans


----------



## danny_boy_65

lowlowlow said:


> Best spot for hex cap repops? To fit old school mcleans


pm'd :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

danny_boy_65 said:


> pm'd :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## danny_boy_65

lowlowlow said:


> Thanks


no problem uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Was at a Pickinpull today and saw a set of tru spokes.Look good(light rust), wish I got them now, but was not sure if they where Cragar wheels??Going back tomorrow to see if they still have them?

also no caps, but that ain't shit.


the rims look like this 









also no caps, but that ain't shit.


----------



## SmooveP

73caprice 801 said:


> how much


trying to get a set of bolt ons and get the og 59 hubcap spinner mounted like in SAULs pick, have seen the numerous times, can ANYONE here elaborate as to how the spinner actually mounts? Does it only work with the Tru's or any bolt on?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SmooveP said:


> trying to get a set of bolt ons and get the og 59 hubcap spinner mounted like in SAULs pick, have seen the numerous times, can ANYONE here elaborate as to how the spinner actually mounts? Does it only work with the Tru's or any bolt on?


THE CAP JUS SNAP'S/POP'S INTO THE HUB LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL SPORTER WHEELS SIMPLE AS THAT:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

well I went back, and looked at the rims one more time really good.Thought they are worth keeping to restore new, also the rust is not to hard to get off.

Just need some elbow grease and chrome polish to these rims, and see what I got :biggrin:.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

They where in a 61, 4, door Bel Air trunk.That car has been there for a month, and know one grabbed them.:werd:


----------



## 65ss

might have to sell set of 4 with premium sportway 520s


----------



## harborareaPhil

what!!! still looking for rockets?


----------



## 65ss

still looking for rockets but its not the reason for selling these.


----------



## DriveBye213

This is the best rims ever made..........


----------



## harborareaPhil

65ss said:


> still looking for rockets but its not the reason for selling these.


o right on... may sell my 14x6 rockets in decent shape depending on what rims come my way...just saying


----------



## danny_boy_65

65ss said:


> might have to sell set of 4 with premium sportway 520s


:shocked:.................:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Has anyone ever come across the Dayton classic


----------



## danny_boy_65

:no:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yup


----------



## Wizzard

65ss said:


> might have to sell set of 4 with premium sportway 520s


How much? PM sent.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

65ss said:


> might have to sell set of 4 with premium sportway 520s


damn that pic just flashed back many memories..1991 my first set wheels was tru rays with 520s just like that before i owned a car..my dad thought i was crazy..used to clean the wheels rather than clean my room....espree 2 step wheel cleaner,sos pad,armour all:thumbsup: can still smell the strong odor of the 2 step cleaner


----------



## SAUL

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> damn that pic just flashed back many memories..1991 my first set wheels was tru rays with 520s just like that before i owned a car..my dad thought i was crazy..used to clean the wheels rather than clean my room....espree 2 step wheel cleaner,sos pad,armour all:thumbsup: can still smell the strong odor of the 2 step cleaner


 lol! I still have a new box with that espree 2 step cleaner


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SAUL said:


> lol! I still have a new box with that espree 2 step cleaner


send it with my dome caps:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> o right on... may sell my 14x6 rockets in decent shape depending on what rims come my way...just saying


:werd:


----------



## sean_2009

david segura - fresno califas:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

check out the center caps:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

penthouse before the chop-top :worship:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## DriveBye213

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009

david segura- fresno califas:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## THEBOXX

is there any for sale??


----------



## danny_boy_65

THEBOXX said:


> is there any for sale??


2 pages back 65 ss has some clean rims for sale!:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

Do they repop these wheels?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Anyone have a set of tru rays for sale??


----------



## MR.59

westcoastlowrider said:


> Anyone have a set of tru rays for sale??


65SS HAS A SUPER CLEAN SET 4 SALE


----------



## 65ss

tpimuncie said:


> Do they repop these wheels?


 :thumbsup: look like mcleans


----------



## firme63ragtop

tpimuncie said:


> Do they repop these wheels?


 NOT YET , BEEN TOLD BY TRUESPOKE THAT THEIR WORKING ON IT .


----------



## MR.59

Original is always best
Repps are repops


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> Original is always best
> Repps are repops


True, i wonder how my 61 would look with some id need 6s for the rear tho to clear skirts. Anyone have pics of a 61 or maybe can photoshop a pic:naughty:


----------



## firme63ragtop

MR.59 said:


> Original is always best
> Repps are repops


 OF COURSE , BUT FOR THOSE WHO LOVE THE 13 IN. LOOK !?:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo

DriveBye213 said:


> :thumbsup:


does anyone know if they've made this smooth cap yet


----------



## Purple Haze

I got two sets I've been thinking about putting up for sale. Here's some dirty pics. Both sets are stamped 1983


----------



## 65ss

firme63ragtop said:


> NOT YET , BEEN TOLD BY TRUESPOKE THAT THEIR WORKING ON IT .


so,your saying tru spoke is going to make mcleans?


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> so,your saying tru spoke is going to make mcleans?


Are they going to add more spokes like they did to the other wheels...


----------



## firme63ragtop

65ss said:


> so,your saying tru spoke is going to make mcleans?


 NAH , THEIR WORKING ON THE TRUE CLASSICS .uffin:


----------



## Purple Haze

firme63ragtop said:


> NAH , THEIR WORKING ON THE TRUE CLASSICS .uffin:


What up big dog. I see you made it home safe. Need to get with you on your painter


----------



## firme63ragtop

Purple Haze said:


> What up big dog. I see you made it home safe. Need to get with you on your painter


 NO DOUBT ! JUS LEMME KNOW !


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

firme63ragtop said:


> NAH , THEIR WORKING ON THE TRUE CLASSICS .uffin:


nice! then the true rays will be in more demand!


----------



## tpimuncie

Purple Haze said:


> I got two sets I've been thinking about putting up for sale. Here's some dirty pics. Both sets are stamped 1983


Pm me a price on the 2nd set homie


----------



## implala66

hoppin62 said:


> They look nice huh? :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> True, i wonder how my 61 would look with some id need 6s for the rear tho to clear skirts. Anyone have pics of a 61 or maybe can photoshop a pic:naughty:


 THERE USED BE BE A ALL BLACK 61 RAG WITH RAYS ON IT, AND 59 SPINNERS ON IT,,,,,,
IT ALMOST MADE ME WANT MY 61 BACK IT LOOKED SO GOOD WITH THOSE RIMS ON IT


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> THERE USED BE BE A ALL BLACK 61 RAG WITH RAYS ON IT, AND 59 SPINNERS ON IT,,,,,,
> IT ALMOST MADE ME WANT MY 61 BACK IT LOOKED SO GOOD WITH THOSE RIMS ON IT


Any pics sir?


----------



## danny_boy_65

implala66 said:


> :wave:


looks real nice!:thumbsup: how much for the stickers?


----------



## implala66

danny_boy_65 said:


> looks real nice!:thumbsup: how much for the stickers?


same price as before, but they won't be made until after March...........


----------



## hoppin62

implala66 said:


> :wave:


:wave: :inout:


----------



## droppedltd

I'm looking for some tru classic stickers. If anyone has some for sale please inbox me. Also if anyone has the tru classic hexagon style caps for sale please let me know. Thank you


----------



## aztecsef1

Any body have 1 tru-ray cross lace that ur willing to part with need one more to complete set, thanks!


----------



## aztecsef1

My bad if u do have a rim pm me don't frequent this thread


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Any pics sir?


SORRY, THE CAR WAS ALL ON HERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO, SITTIN ON RAYS THAT WAS BAD AZZ!
CAR WAS OUT OF CALIF


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> SORRY, THE CAR WAS ALL ON HERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO, SITTIN ON RAYS THAT WAS BAD AZZ!
> CAR WAS OUT OF CALIF


Cool, ill Search around. Thanks for the info homie!


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> SORRY, THE CAR WAS ALL ON HERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO, SITTIN ON RAYS THAT WAS BAD AZZ!
> CAR WAS OUT OF CALIF











This it?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

tpimuncie said:


> This it?


:thumbsup:

SE VE CHINGON!!

:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil

that mug is tight!!!


don't care for the locked up part but badass 61'


----------



## harborareaPhil

my favorite


----------



## Injun Joe

*looking for a set of TRU-Rays anyone selling ? send me a pm if your selling a set








*


----------



## chevySonLy

Recently got these. R they really trurays or ????


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Those don't look like Tru Ray hubs. Maybe Roadsters? Idk


----------



## chevySonLy

Thats what i was thinking. That hub doesnt look like the other pics i c on here


----------



## aztecsef1

Just got three true rays 14x6 and 1 14x7 straight laced with caps decent shape can text Pics make offer in phx,az buyer pays shipping the 14x6 are reverse to not standard will tuck nice with skirts and still that deep dish look may trade for a dual knob og color bar


----------



## danny_boy_65

Lots_a_lows said:


> Those don't look like Tru Ray hubs. Maybe Roadsters? Idk


:no:..not rays!


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> This it?


that`s it!!


----------



## MR.59

***** Joe said:


> *looking for a set of TRU-Rays anyone selling ? send me a pm if your selling a set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i might sell my last set of rays, but straight lace on 5.20`s and in REAL NICE CONDITION, all og 10 being best these are a 9.5 real nice og chrome, tires are new, with skinny w/w.


----------



## GT~PLATING

MR.59 said:


> i might sell my last set of rays, but straight lace on 5.20`s and in REAL NICE CONDITION, all og 10 being best these are a 9.5 real nice og chrome, tires are new, with skinny w/w.


How much


----------



## SAUL

***** Joe said:


> *looking for a set of TRU-Rays anyone selling ? send me a pm if your selling a set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 orale i remember this set of classics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> orale i remember this set of classics


 THEY WERE PROBABLY YOURS FIRST!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

They actually were


----------



## aztecsef1

Sold! Still looking for that cross laced


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> GOT THIS SET TO SELL, ,, SUPER NICE, WITH OG 5.20`S! ALL ORIGINAL SET, NEVER RUSTED, NEVER ACID DIPPED TO BE CLEANED UP. NOT GOING TO BE NEEDING THEM. JUST BOLT THEM ON YOUR CAR AND CRUISE IT!


GONNA SELL MY LAST SET! NOT GOING TO USE THESE AFTER ALL, SO THESE ARE 4 GRABS!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> GONNA SELL MY LAST SET! NOT GOING TO USE THESE AFTER ALL, SO THESE ARE 4 GRABS!


how much


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> how much


same 1500/1600 range, again, you won`t find a cleaner og set unless you took them out of the boxes, nice og tires too
no junk or acid dipped rims all original pampered wheels
you know how the saying goes, you get what you payfor
i got a few project cars to sell if the cars go, then these rims stay in storage


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> same 1500/1600 range, again, you won`t find a cleaner og set unless you took them out of the boxes, nice og tires too
> no junk or acid dipped rims all original pampered wheels
> you know how the saying goes, you get what you payfor
> i got a few project cars to sell if the cars go, then these rims stay in storage


i can take a nice or nos set of zenith super swept k/os too as part trade, just plain, no engraving, no hammer markes


----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> They actually were


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

MR.59 said:


> GONNA SELL MY LAST SET! NOT GOING TO USE THESE AFTER ALL, SO THESE ARE 4 GRABS!


PM me your # so I can give you a call when im in LA so I can check them out. 
I want some TRU´s for my 59.


----------



## MR.59

Wizzard said:


> PM me your # so I can give you a call when im in LA so I can check them out.
> I want some TRU´s for my 59.


YOUR COMING AT THE END OF NEXT MONTH RIGHT?


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> that`s it!!


Its badass id love to see a lowered pic of it but thats all i found


----------



## MR.59

GOT A CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE BOLT PATTERN ON THE TRUE RAYS,,,,,,,,,,,, THEY ARE ORIGIAL 4 7/5 AND 5X5 SO THESE CAN FIT A GLASS HOUSE NO PROBLEM!


----------



## GALLO 59

im thinking of buying these and putting on 59 spinners on them, anyone have or seen a new set from this site? is there a difference from the originals?

http://www.truespoke.net/Trueclassicsizes.html


----------



## SAUL

Those look good!


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> im thinking of buying these and putting on 59 spinners on them, anyone have or seen a new set from this site? is there a difference from the originals?
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/Trueclassicsizes.html


1700.00!??
AND YOU STILL HAVE TO WRAP THEM IN OG 5.20`S
WHY DO THOSE RIMS LOOK LIKE THE T BIRD WHEELS?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

im looking for one rim like this, anyone please let me know, iwill buy or trade for a 13 0r 14 crome and gold stamped 72 dayton thanks


----------



## SAUL

thats a nice McLean it looks familiar


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sup bro,i can find one to get em redone,if you see one let me know


SAUL said:


> thats a nice McLean it looks familiar


----------



## CustomMachines




----------



## SAUL

Robert =woody65= said:


> sup bro,i can find one to get em redone,if you see one let me know


Ill keep u in mind cool


----------



## rollin 72 monte

any body want to add these to there collection 10 bucks


----------



## SAUL

rollin 72 monte said:


> any body want to add these to there collection 10 bucks


Ill take it


----------



## rollin 72 monte

SAUL said:


> Ill take it


Orale pues hommie


----------



## 65ss

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77

Found this rim in my shed wrapped in a blanket, 14x7, but not a tru-classis rim, I just set the cap on top for looks. Multi lug pattern. missing cap. Any offers?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

do you have an extra cap for sale?a homie is looking for one


UNIQUES77 said:


> Found this rim in my shed wrapped in a blanket, 14x7, but not a tru-classis rim, I just set the cap on top for looks. Multi lug pattern. missing cap. Any offers?
> View attachment 444288


----------



## CustomMachines

gave my rims (and my brick) a ghetto bath. 










from this.










to this.


----------



## SAUL

Nice


----------



## harborareaPhil

what's in your dip


----------



## CustomMachines

harborareaPhil said:


> what's in your dip



a bit of coke eases everthing.. :naughty:


----------



## UNIQUES77

Robert =woody65= said:


> do you have an extra cap for sale?a homie is looking for one


 I had (2) tru classic caps listed last night, some other homie bought them, he's supposed to pay today, if not I will let you know.


----------



## danny_boy_65

CustomMachines said:


> gave my rims (and my brick) a ghetto bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.


:thumbsup:nice!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

cool,a guy from up north need one but may buy both,310 420 4173,let me know


UNIQUES77 said:


> I had (2) tru classic caps listed last night, some other homie bought them, he's supposed to pay today, if not I will let you know.


----------



## SAUL

Did anyone see those 2 tru classic caps for sale on Craigslist los Angeles, Dude wants $400 for the pair fawk!!! This shit is getting pricey im glad i have my sets


----------



## 66wita6

QUE ONDA SAUL,MITE BE GETTIN SUM 14X7 TRURAYS ON SUM 560'S,NEVER BEEN MOUNTED ON THE RIDE,SUPPOSEDLY THETIRES STILL GOT THE BLUE FILM ON THEM,ONLY THING MISSIN IS THE CAPS....WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## 69tow

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 440130
> im looking for one rim like this, anyone please let me know, iwill buy or trade for a 13 0r 14 crome and gold stamped 72 dayton thanks


Call me I think I have one 626 332 1653 Donald


----------



## SAUL

daomen said:


> QUE ONDA SAUL,MITE BE GETTIN SUM 14X7 TRURAYS ON SUM 560'S,NEVER BEEN MOUNTED ON THE RIDE,SUPPOSEDLY THETIRES STILL GOT THE BLUE FILM ON THEM,ONLY THING MISSIN IS THE CAPS....WHAT DO YOU THINK?


Orale right on send me pictures


----------



## socapots

CustomMachines said:


> gave my rims (and my brick) a ghetto bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.



lookin good.


----------



## 66wita6

AINT THIS A BITCH,SUM 1 CAME UP ON THEM TRU RAYS WITH 560'S,AFTER I WENT TO POMONA AND SCORED 3 CAPS.....DAMMMMM,ANYBODY LOOKIN FOR SUM TRU RAY HEX CAPS(3 ONLY,1 MCLEAN TOO)DAMMMMM


----------



## 66wita6

CAPS LOO LIKE THE 1 IN THE GETTO BATHTUB,JUS NO STICKER


----------



## SAUL

Send me a picture


----------



## brn2ridelo

daomen said:


> CAPS LOO LIKE THE 1 IN THE GETTO BATHTUB,JUS NO STICKER


pm me a price shipped to 92225


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

Sup fellas? Buddy of mine got a set of these. got 4 of em 15X7 standards, they need a good scrub. He just has em layin around. Shoot a PM if interested. located in San Diego. Paypal, willing to ship if price is right. uffin:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

sale pending uffin:


----------



## prc13

Pm me a price..I can pick up 2marrow


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Whats up family.

Any one have a single straight laced Tru=Ray they'ed sell? I don't need a cap or any wheel accessories, just the wheel. It does need to have good/decent chrome and it must hold air. Let me know, pm me please I always forget to check in here.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Got 3 caps Antony wanna make an offer


----------



## harborareaPhil

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Whats up family.
> 
> Any one have a single straight laced Tru=Ray they'ed sell? I don't need a cap or any wheel accessories, just the wheel. It does need to have good/decent chrome and it must hold air. Let me know, pm me please I always forget to check in here.


sup bro


----------



## brn2ridelo

GT~PLATING said:


> Got 3 caps Antony wanna make an offer


how much?


----------



## 66wita6

DAM,SSAME 1'S THAT I HAVE TOO,XCEPT I TRIED THEM ON A RIM AT POMONA:yes:


----------



## 65ss

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/329084-fs-tru-rays.html


----------



## jimdog

YOUR [email protected] NOS MCLEAN CAPS NEVER BEEN ON CARS STILL IN THE WRAPPERS FOR THE 90'S OG I HAVE ABOU 7 SETS COMPLETE ASKING $20 A CAP $80 A SET I WILL SHIP ANY WHERE BUYER WILL PAY SHIPPING COST THESE CAPS WILL FIT TRU CLASSICS AS WELL 
CALL ME THESE WILL NOT LAST CALL JIMDOG 805-409-5330


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

Aight repostin for a buddy with a few more pics. sales didn't go through. One set of 15X7 standard cross-laced wheels with all 4 caps, no curb checks, need a good scrub and maybe a redip. set at $500. Located in San Diego. 92007 zip code. Get at me with a PM. uffin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Those look like x-laced Mcleans Bro


----------



## jimdog

I still have a few sets of these caps for sale call me 805-409-5330 


jimdog said:


> YOUR [email protected] NOS MCLEAN CAPS NEVER BEEN ON CARS STILL IN THE WRAPPERS FOR THE 90'S OG I HAVE ABOU 7 SETS COMPLETE ASKING $20 A CAP $80 A SET I WILL SHIP ANY WHERE BUYER WILL PAY SHIPPING COST THESE CAPS WILL FIT TRU CLASSICS AS WELL
> CALL ME THESE WILL NOT LAST CALL JIMDOG 805-409-5330


----------



## brn2ridelo

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Whats up family.
> 
> Any one have a single straight laced Tru=Ray they'ed sell? I don't need a cap or any wheel accessories, just the wheel. It does need to have good/decent chrome and it must hold air. Let me know, pm me please I always forget to check in here.


X2 wouldn't mind getting a spare


----------



## SAUL

I have 3 15" standard Tru Rays with 2 McLean caps for sale $150 o.b.o pick up only unless buyer pays for shipping and handling i can text and email pictures just pm me with your info


----------



## classicbowties

Hey, I live in valley center, very interisted the wheels, please send me your phone number, thanks


----------



## MR. MARK V

classicbowties said:


> Hey, I live in valley center, very interisted the wheels, please send me your phone number, thanks


Hey what's up Tony:wave:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

Lots_a_lows said:


> Those look like x-laced Mcleans Bro


Good lookin out. I aint get a car yet that can rock'em but I figure this the best place to post em up uffin: 



classicbowties said:


> Hey, I live in valley center, very interisted the wheels, please send me your phone number, thanks


If you meant the wheels that I posted I'ma send you a PM right now uffin:


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> I have 3 15" standard Tru Rays with 2 McLean caps for sale $150 o.b.o pick up only unless buyer pays for shipping and handling i can text and email pictures just pm me with your info


"Sold"


----------



## SAUL

Im listing a set of 14" tru rays for a friend of mine they are 3 14x7 and 1 14x6 with 3 tru ray caps and 4mclean caps. the wheels are mounted on tires but there Old he is looking to get $600 o.b.o for them unfortunately i cannot post up pictures at the time but if you pm me your email address or phone number i can send you pictures


----------



## Lots_a_lows

What's up Saul. How clean are the wheels?


SAUL said:


> Im listing a set of 14" tru rays for a friend of mine they are 3 14x7 and 1 14x6 with 3 tru ray caps and 4mclean caps. the wheels are mounted on tires but there Old he is looking to get $600 o.b.o for them unfortunately i cannot post up pictures at the time but if you pm me your email address or phone number i can send you pictures


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

Still got these wheels for sale. Price reduced for "quick sale" to $400 uffin:


----------



## SAUL

Lots_a_lows said:


> What's up Saul. How clean are the wheels?


Pm and text sent cool


----------



## harborareaPhil

still available $300 real nice set


----------



## Flex Dogg

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

SAUL said:


> Im listing a set of 14" tru rays for a friend of mine they are 3 *14x7 *and 1 *14x6* with 3 tru ray caps and 4mclean caps. the wheels are mounted on tires but there Old he is looking to get $600 o.b.o for them unfortunately i cannot post up pictures at the time but if you pm me your email address or phone number i can send you pictures


Anything like this in TRU CLASSICS? :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie

Someone had pmd me a while back on some tru classics if still for sale pm me please. Will be in so cal early April thanks


----------



## tpimuncie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRU-SPOKE-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4602384eb4&vxp=mtr
what are these??????? (not mine)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

THOSE ARE THEM OLD SCHOO TUFF 26 SPOKE'S.......
GOOFY ASS BOLT PATTERN FOR FWD BUT HAS A RWD OFFSET:uh:


----------



## weto

*:thumbsup:









*


----------



## tpimuncie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> THOSE ARE THEM OLD SCHOO TUFF 26 SPOKE'S.......
> GOOFY ASS BOLT PATTERN FOR FWD BUT HAS A RWD OFFSET:uh:


Saw a set on craigs in az kinda funky but as they say theres a seat for every ass


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## tpimuncie

SAUL said:


> RE-DONE CLASSICS ON NEW 5.20S :0 :biggrin:


:fool2:


----------



## Flex Dogg

i know , i know they aren't classics or even rays.but wanna put tru classic or tru ray caps on them


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> DON`T KNOW WHO BOUGHT THEM, SOLD SOME OTHER RIMS TOO, BROUGHT
> OUT THOSE CLEAN 13X7 MCLEANS WITH THE OG 5.20`S BUT BROUGHT THEM BACK.
> IT RAINED ABOUT 9:30 10ISH, SO WE PACKED UP, AND WE WERE DONE.
> MOST GUYS STAYED, BUT WE GOT OUT EARLY


SOLD!


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> might have to sell set of 4 with premium sportway 520s


I`M SELLING MY LAST SET, JUST AS CLEAN AS THESE, MY SET ARE CHEVY BOLT PATTEN ONLY 4.75 AND 5.5 THESE WILL GO STRAIGHT ON YOUR GLASS HOUSE! CLEAN NEVER RUSTED, WITH OG 5.20`S W/SKINNY W/W`S


----------



## MR.59

TRUE RAYS ONLY 4 SALE, GOING TO KEEP THE TRUE SPOKES


----------



## harborareaPhil

dam those are nice.....


----------



## 65ss

nice wheels perry :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

65ss said:


> nice wheels perry :thumbsup:


THANKS!
LAST SET!!


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> dam those are nice.....


GONNA SAVE THE TRUES FOR MY 76
BUT THESE RAYS WILL BOLT STRAIGHT TO A G HOUSE,,,,,,,,,,,,
I OWNED THESE WHEELS FOR A FEW YEARS, BUT NEVER CHECKED BOLT PATTERN ON ANY OF THEM,
BUT THESE ARE 4.75 AND 5.5 ONLY, SO NO FORD ON THESE MULTI LUGS


----------



## 1960 IMPALA 348tri

How much pm me


----------



## 1960 IMPALA 348tri

MR.59 said:


> TRUE RAYS ONLY 4 SALE, GOING TO KEEP THE TRUE SPOKES


 Nice need a set pm me with price


----------



## jimdog

Tru Ray Cap for sale i only have one cap like new i dont think it had every been installed on a rim super nice $100 call 805-409-5330


----------



## jimdog

MAKE ME OFFER ON THE CAP ???


----------



## SAUL

Nice cap jimdog put it on ebay it will go quick


----------



## 65ss

to the top


----------



## MR.59

everybody out of there tax money already?


----------



## harborareaPhil

yep!


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> yep!


I was hoping it would last a little longer,,,,,
Good thing my 58rag is sold
But I gotta get this 76 on the road


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> I was hoping it would last a little longer,,,,,
> Good thing my 58rag is sold
> But I gotta get this 76 on the road


nope still have about $3000 left but tranny blew on my Tahoe so glasshouse might go up for sale again


----------



## tpimuncie

Anyone have a single 13x7 52 spoke mclean they wanna sell? And is. Tru ray 60 spoke hub smaller then mclean hubs?


----------



## osegura

*14 trueray*

does any body has a 14 by 6 trueray for sale call me 714-561-2310 Oscar Segura it,s for a ford ltd


----------



## SAUL

osegura said:


> does any body has a 14 by 6 trueray for sale call me 714-561-2310 Oscar Segura it,s for a ford ltd


Oscar Hit up Donald from Groupe he has a couple of 14x6 rays he goes by 69tow cool!


----------



## MR.LAC

Anyone looking for one 14x7 and one 14x6 Tru=Ray wheels?


Text me for pictures!

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## MR.LAC

MR.LAC said:


> Anyone looking for one 14x7 and one 14x6 Tru=Ray wheels?
> 
> 
> Text me for pictures!
> 
> Chapo
> 562-276-6005


Now Sold!


----------



## SAUL

I might be letting this set of Tru Rays go 2 14x7, 2 14x6, with tru classic octagon caps and 5.60s (tires are holding air but have cracks on the side walls) this is a perfect combination for a Glasshouse or anything with skirts. Again this is only a MIGHT is not for sure that im going to sell them but keep your eyes peeled on here if i end up putting them for sale.


----------



## danny_boy_65

..............nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> I might be letting this set of Tru Rays go 2 14x7, 2 14x6, with tru classic octagon caps and 5.60s (tires are holding air but have cracks on the side walls) this is a perfect combination for a Glasshouse or anything with skirts. Again this is only a MIGHT is not for sure that im going to sell them but keep your eyes peeled on here if i end up putting them for sale.


Nice


----------



## 79lincoln

:thumbsup:just want to take the time to thank Rudy (65ss)...gotme some Rays :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Cool


----------



## 65ss

79lincoln said:


> :thumbsup:just want to take the time to thank Rudy (65ss)...gotme some Rays :biggrin:


paul post pic of them on your car


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Looking for a single 14x7 straight laced Tru=Ray. Just missed the ones mr lac posted. Ill start checking in here more but please PM me if you have anything. 

Thanx guys

Rick


----------



## 79lincoln

Hey Rudy here are some pics of the monte..its my sons car..
with Tru Spokes









with Tru Rays


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

79lincoln said:


> Hey Rudy here are some pics of the monte..its my sons car..
> with Tru Spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Tru Rays


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

79lincoln said:


> Hey Rudy here are some pics of the monte..its my sons car..
> with Tru Spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Tru Rays


looks good paul :thumbsup:


----------



## 79lincoln

thx


----------



## SUPREME69

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Looking for a single 14x7 straight laced Tru=Ray. Just missed the ones mr lac posted. Ill start checking in here more but please PM me if you have anything.
> 
> Thanx guys
> 
> Rick



i got a set i want to sell for $275.


----------



## SAUL

The car looks good Paul


----------



## MR.59

I GOT AN ORIGINAL SET OF MCLEAN CAPS WITH THE WHITE EAGLE IN THE CENTER,,,,,DON`T CONFUSE THESE FOR THE CHEAPIE REPOPS, THESEARE ALOT HEAVIER THAN THE 50 REPOPS
THESE ARE THE REAL DEAL


----------



## hanks16

MR.59 said:


> I GOT AN ORIGINAL SET OF MCLEAN CAPS WITH THE WHITE EAGLE IN THE CENTER,,,,,DON`T CONFUSE THESE FOR THE CHEAPIE REPOPS, THESEARE ALOT HEAVIER THAN THE 50 REPOPS
> THESE ARE THE REAL DEAL


how much


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Bump... still looking for a single straight laced Tru Ray driver quality with no rust or curbrash, rim only but will consider anything. 
PM me please.

Rick


----------



## SUPREME69

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2962699946.html. 
For those interested, these are the wheels I'm selling.They are pretty much cores to rebuild.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

SUPREME69 said:


> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2962699946.html.
> For those interested, these are the wheels I'm selling.They are pretty much cores to rebuild.


I have more pics of these rays, ill post them as soon as i get home from work.


----------



## SUPREME69

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> I have more pics of these rays, ill post them as soon as i get home from work.


Thanks Rick


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

SUPREME69 said:


> http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2962699946.html.
> For those interested, these are the wheels I'm selling.They are pretty much cores to rebuild.


----------



## SAUL

77Bird on straight laces


----------



## harborareaPhil

aww shit is that our pals ride 

looks good


----------



## SAUL

Yup this is it


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> I might be letting this set of Tru Rays go 2 14x7, 2 14x6, with tru classic octagon caps and 5.60s (tires are holding air but have cracks on the side walls) this is a perfect combination for a Glasshouse or anything with skirts. Again this is only a MIGHT is not for sure that im going to sell them but keep your eyes peeled on here if i end up putting them for sale.


ok these are up for grabs pm me for info if your serious only thanks


----------



## rollin 72 monte

SAUL said:


> ok these are up for grabs pm me for info if your serious only thanks


pm sent hommie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> 77Bird on straight laces


damn saul, you werent bullshitting when you said it was clean!!:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> ok these are up for grabs pm me for info if your serious only thanks


get at me saul when u can


----------



## aztecsef1

Any interest in some original dome caps from 1980?


----------



## harborareaPhil

SAUL said:


> ok these are up for grabs pm me for info if your serious only thanks


----------



## BIGJ77MC

aztecsef1 said:


> Any interest in some original dome caps from 1980?


Post pics of the caps


----------



## aztecsef1

aztecsef1 said:


> Any interest in some original dome caps from 1980?



Interest was so high SOLD with out having to post!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> get at me saul when u can


:dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie

Looking for some McLean caps within a reasonable amount.


----------



## harborareaPhil

tpimuncie said:


> Looking for some McLean caps within a reasonable amount.


mr.59 posted some nice ones


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> mr.59 posted some nice ones


Indeed, but out of my price range


----------



## Wizzard

I just got me a set of 14X7 reversed TRU RAYS, I have tried to e-mail the guys on truespoke.net about wich bolts I need to put them on my 59 Impala. 
They don’t seem to reply, does anyone know what kind of bolts I need and where I can get them?

Would the same bolts work on a Glasshouse?

Thanks!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Looking for a single 14x7 straight laced Tru=Ray. Just missed the ones mr lac posted. Ill start checking in here more but please PM me if you have anything.
> 
> Thanx guys
> 
> Rick


no one has a decent single?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Wizzard said:


> I just got me a set of 14X7 reversed TRU RAYS, I have tried to e-mail the guys on truespoke.net about wich bolts I need to put them on my 59 Impala.
> They don’t seem to reply, does anyone know what kind of bolts I need and where I can get them?
> 
> Would the same bolts work on a Glasshouse?
> 
> Thanks!


congrats on your purchase! pix? :biggrin:

you should contact http://lugnutking.com/

ships with a quickness and knows what you need.

edit: glasshouse is different


----------



## Wizzard

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> congrats on your purchase! pix? :biggrin:
> 
> you should contact http://lugnutking.com/
> 
> ships with a quickness and knows what you need.
> 
> edit: glasshouse is different


Thank you. 
Fedex will be delivering them tomorrow, pics will be taken. 

Thanks for the tip, I will contact them. 

Oh, O.K. thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

uffin:


----------



## MR.59

Wizzard said:


> I just got me a set of 14X7 reversed TRU RAYS, I have tried to e-mail the guys on truespoke.net about wich bolts I need to put them on my 59 Impala.
> They don’t seem to reply, does anyone know what kind of bolts I need and where I can get them?
> 
> Would the same bolts work on a Glasshouse?
> 
> 
> THE LUG NUTS WILL BE DIFFERENT FOR A GLASS HOUSE, BOLT PATTERN WILL NEED TO BE 5X5 , AND 4.75 FOR YOUR 59.
> THE LAST SET OF RAYS I HAVE HAVE BOTH BOLT PATTERNS ON THEM FROM NEW.
> MOST OF THE ONES YOU SEE ARE CHEVY AND FORD


----------



## tpimuncie

Picked me up some 14-7 mcleans at a swapmeet last week cleaned up well, thinking of putting them on my car but not sure. Honest opinions welcomed!


----------



## harborareaPhil

put them on!!!!!!


wish I still had mine


----------



## tpimuncie

Think i am, just gotta get some 520s


----------



## SAUL

Yea put them on


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

No brainer, for sure put them on


----------



## SUPREME69

THE TRU RAYS I HAD UP ARE NOW SOLD.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i agree,put them on:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Think i am, just gotta get some 520s


there`s a set of new 5.20`s for sale on here guy only wants 800.00 for the 4
that`s a deal, you should jump on that


----------



## aztecsef1

tpimuncie said:


> Picked me up some 14-7 mcleans at a swapmeet last week cleaned up well, thinking of putting them on my car but not sure. Honest opinions welcomed!




I'd toss em on homie!!! There beautiful!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Repop caps and emblems came in today, good enuf for now


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> put them on!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> wish I still had mine


:facepalm:



SAUL said:


> Yea put them on


:thumbsup:



ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> No brainer, for sure put them on


:rofl:



Robert =woody65= said:


> i agree,put them on:thumbsup:






MR.59 said:


> there`s a set of new 5.20`s for sale on here guy only wants 800.00 for the 4
> that`s a deal, you should jump on that


saw them thinking of breaking the piggy bank!:wow:



aztecsef1 said:


> I'd toss em on homie!!! There beautiful!!


:yes: and thank you all for your opinions!


----------



## SAUL

tpimuncie said:


> Repop caps and emblems came in today, good enuf for now


Simply beautiful


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> Simply beautiful


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

tpimuncie said:


> Repop caps and emblems came in today, good enuf for now


Very nice!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Bought this set from CustomMachines, thanks for a smooth deal. 









The set is missing one cap, does anyone have one of those laying around for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie

Wizzard said:


> Bought this set from CustomMachines, thanks for a smooth deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set is missing one cap, does anyone have one of those laying around for sale?


:thumbsup: ill be going to a swapmeet tomorrow ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

Wizzard said:


> Bought this set from CustomMachines, thanks for a smooth deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set is missing one cap, does anyone have one of those laying around for sale?


GET AT SAUL, HE HAS ALL THE HOOK UPS IF HE DOESNT HAVE THEM HIMSELF.:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsef1

I have these 2 wheels $200+ shipping have some rash chrome is nice have not polished em just wiped down 







pic of wheel 1







pic of wheel 2


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

aztecsef1 said:


> I have these 2 wheels $200+ shipping have some rash chrome is nice have not polished em just wiped down
> View attachment 473240
> 
> pic of wheel 1
> View attachment 473241
> 
> pic of wheel 2


 i guess we were done talking.

Oh well... who has a single Ray in decent condition?


----------



## aztecsef1

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> i guess we were done talking.
> 
> Oh well... who has a single Ray in decent condition?


Misunderstanding sorry homie sent u a text sorry so late


----------



## harborareaPhil

got a single TRU classic medallion and a single TRU classic cap with sticker


----------



## harborareaPhil

will post pics when I get home


----------



## tpimuncie

:fool2:love seeing anything in relation to tru classics, mcleans, sharps, tru rays, 520s etc


----------



## socapots

tpimuncie said:


> Repop caps and emblems came in today, good enuf for now


dude that looks sweet!


----------



## aztecsef1

SOLD!


----------



## harborareaPhil

$60 shipped for medallion $80 shipped for cap


----------



## fullsize67

tpimuncie said:


> :fool2:love seeing anything in relation to tru classics, mcleans, sharps, tru rays, 520s etc


X2 i guess that means i have to get a set :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Wonder how these will look on them rims, cant wait til i get off work!


----------



## tpimuncie

Just need some 520s now gotta save up


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

tpimuncie said:


> Just need some 520s now gotta save up


:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

"Okay they 10s but I keep'em clean doe" DaeDae


----------



## danny_boy_65

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> "Okay they 10s but I keep'em clean doe" DaeDae


:rofl:..........yuze a foo DaeDae!


----------



## tpimuncie

socapots said:


> dude that looks sweet!


:thumbsup:



harborareaPhil said:


> $60 shipped for medallion $80 shipped for cap






fullsize67 said:


> X2 i guess that means i have to get a set :biggrin:


:yes:



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

miss these :420:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

those caps are sexy as hell....


----------



## tpimuncie

AGREED!


----------



## Flex Dogg

ttt


----------



## jimdog

DOES ANYONE HERE HAVE A SET OF 14X7 CROSS LACE ,TRU RAYS...CLEAN DRIVERS ?? PM me i have a homie looking for some ..or call me 805-409-5330


----------



## wiresandtires

SPECIAL BIG THANKS TO LATINCRUISER
just stepped up to home plate picking these up for his ride. 14 x 6 reverse Tru Classic.
Cap was put on there just for picture.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

wiresandtires said:


> SPECIAL BIG THANKS TO LATINCRUISER
> just stepped up to home plate picking these up for his ride. 14 x 6 reverse Tru Classic.
> Cap was put on there just for picture.


Very nice..pm me a price on these
Thx


----------



## chevy196556

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Straight laced 14x7 Tru Rays with Octagon caps and Tru Ray flag stickers[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to buy them,,,my number is 619-453-8651,,,name is victor


----------



## chevy196556

I would like to buy the rims..call me victor at 6194538651


----------



## wiresandtires

SPECIAL BIG THANKS TO MR. T. 
just finished his Tru Spoke bead lace wheels for his Cadillac Seville.
As you all know these are tubeless 2 piece wire wheels.
Mr. T please send pics of Seville once you put them on so we can post 
your sled.


----------



## wiresandtires

chevy196556 said:


> I would like to buy the rims..call me victor at 6194538651


If you can't find a set hit me up.
The ones i have are fully restored though to show quality. No caps or emblems I'm out


----------



## MR.59

If you cant find a set, I have a perfect og set, with almost new og 5.20s with the pin strip white walls and with og caps
Bolt pattern 4.75. 5.5
Not cheap, but you get what you pay for


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

wiresandtires said:


> If you can't find a set hit me up.
> The ones i have are fully restored though to show quality. No caps or emblems I'm out
> View attachment 477802
> View attachment 477804


Daaaaamn those are super clean :fool2:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MR.59 said:


> If you cant find a set, I have a perfect og set, with almost new og 5.20s with the pin strip white walls and with og caps
> Bolt pattern 4.75. 5.5
> Not cheap, but you get what you pay for


:yes:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil

still got one brand new TRU ray medallion $40 shipped...


----------



## big al 54

IF ANY BODY IS INTERESTED I HAVE TO TRUE RAY STRAIT LACED 14 7S NEED RESTORING ON 5-20S BUT TIRES ARE BEAT HAVE TWO ONLY FOR 120.00 ALSO ONE TRUE RAY CAP STICKER ON OCTAGONE 80.00 TWO TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS WITH BLUE STICKER 80.00 SORRY DONT NO HOW TO POST PICS BUT WILL BE AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET THIS SUNDAY THANK YOU


----------



## tpimuncie

I had bought these tires to flip but guy flaked on me so just threw them on, figured for little over $550 invested in the set of wheels and tires and caps im not doing too bad.


----------



## harborareaPhil

gangsta :420:


----------



## SAUL

Nice


----------



## tpimuncie

Here they are, im looking for a 58-59 apache fleetside to put these on.


----------



## harborareaPhil

look pretty fuckin nice on the 61' though...


----------



## porkys1965impalass

Just came up on these caps


----------



## harborareaPhil

must be nice....

need one more medallion let me know... I drive past starlite all the time


----------



## wiresandtires

big al 54 said:


> IF ANY BODY IS INTERESTED I HAVE TO TRUE RAY STRAIT LACED 14 7S NEED RESTORING ON 5-20S BUT TIRES ARE BEAT HAVE TWO ONLY FOR 120.00 ALSO ONE TRUE RAY CAP STICKER ON OCTAGONE 80.00 TWO TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS WITH BLUE STICKER 80.00 SORRY DONT NO HOW TO POST PICS BUT WILL BE AT LONG BEACH SWAP MEET THIS SUNDAY THANK YOU


big thanks to BigAl picked up 2 very nice tru rays for restoration


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Damn... missed out again, oh well family first.


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> look pretty fuckin nice on the 61' though...


Thanks homie, theyre growing on me


----------



## big al 54

wiresandtires said:


> big thanks to BigAl picked up 2 very nice tru rays for restoration


THANK YOU WANT TO HAVE YOU RESTORE THOSE TRU CLASSICS I GOT TOO NICE MEETING YOU SOLD OUT TODAY AT LONG BEACH


----------



## wiresandtires

ORALE! HIT me up you've got number. I should have bought those caps too.


----------



## harborareaPhil

may have some 15" TRU classics up for sale.....

great for restoring


----------



## harborareaPhil

caps not included!

they long gone


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

harborareaPhil said:


> caps not included!
> 
> they long gone


:buttkick:


----------



## SAUL

Lol


----------



## harborareaPhil

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :buttkick:


:facepalm:


----------



## tpimuncie

I have two dome caps looking to trade for some tru ray flag medallions


----------



## tpimuncie

Looking to trade for tru ray flags


----------



## harborareaPhil

tpimuncie said:


> Looking to trade for tru ray flags


dang only got one medallion....


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> caps not included!
> 
> they long gone


S-O-L-D-!!!!

:420:


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Looking to trade for tru ray flags


 I need 3 flags thats it


----------



## harborareaPhil

you can buy them from truspoke like $50 each


----------



## tpimuncie

Thought they werent the same? Thought i read that some where


----------



## harborareaPhil

tpimuncie said:


> Thought they werent the same? Thought i read that some where


the first ones made were alittle different...but they redesigned them to pretty much exact to OG...

the one I have is like that..


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> the first ones made were alittle different...but they redesigned them to pretty much exact to OG...
> 
> the one I have is like that..


Nice, well i know these dome caps are desirablr and expensive maybe someone will step up buy me 3 caps and make a deal!


----------



## harborareaPhil

yea they were suppose to repop those dome caps too....

where's Saul I know he'd want those domes


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> yea they were suppose to repop those dome caps too....
> 
> where's Saul I know he'd want those domes


He was the first to pm


----------



## harborareaPhil

:rofl:


----------



## SAUL

lol


----------



## fullsize67

I think i need a set so i can hang with the cool kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

Tpi pm me lets make a deal


----------



## wiresandtires

harborareaPhil said:


> S-O-L-D-!!!!
> 
> :420:



Damn leave for a minute and bam s o l d:dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie

Mclean caps $100 shipped


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Nice, well i know these dome caps are desirablr and expensive maybe someone will step up buy me 3 caps and make a deal!


THOUGHT THEY REPOPED THE DOMED CAPS?


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Thought they werent the same? Thought i read that some where


I THINK IT SOMETHING SMALL THAT WAS DIFFERNT, LIKE THE PEBBLING IN THE BACKROUND .
BUT YOUR PUTTING THEM ON THE MCLEANS RIGHT?
DON`T THINK THE REPOPS WILL MATTER


----------



## tpimuncie

Yeah i dont care if theyre repops, mcleans are good enuf for me only paid $100 at the swapmeet


----------



## MR.59

I PAID 100.00 FOR MINE TOO, WITH NO CURB RASH, SERO MARKS N THEM
BUT I THINK 100.00 IS ABOUT THE GOING RATE, WITH OR WITHOUT CURB RASH WITHOUT CAPS.


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> THOUGHT THEY REPOPED THE DOMED CAPS?


just received an email from tru-spoke they said 3 months for the dome caps


----------



## tpimuncie

brn2ridelo said:


> just received an email from tru-spoke they said 3 months for the dome caps


NICE!


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> I PAID 100.00 FOR MINE TOO, WITH NO CURB RASH, SERO MARKS N THEM
> BUT I THINK 100.00 IS ABOUT THE GOING RATE, WITH OR WITHOUT CURB RASH WITHOUT CAPS.


Mine are no where as nice a yours, Congrats tho homie.


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Mine are no where as nice a yours, Congrats tho homie.


SEE, 100.00 GOOD OR BAD, THAT`S ABOUT ALL THEY BRING.
I SOLD A SET FOR 700.00 WITH NEW OG 5.20`S WIDE WHITES, RE-POPED CAPS


----------



## harborareaPhil

shit I sold my cross spoke mcleans with og caps... no tires for good money....


----------



## tpimuncie

Well i aint gonna lie i listed my wheels bout 5 days ago for $1200 with tires n caps and get alot of interest but decided to keep em instead, but wasnt gonna try to debate with mr 59. Everyone has their opinion


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Lots_a_lows

The Mcleans look nice on that Elco.


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## tpimuncie

Lots_a_lows said:


> The Mcleans look nice on that Elco.


Agreed


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

No longer looking for a single ray


----------



## MR.59

SlowPoke Rodriguez said:


> Anyone know what these are?





tpimuncie said:


> Well i aint gonna lie i listed my wheels bout 5 days ago for $1200 with tires n caps and get alot of interest but decided to keep em instead, but wasnt gonna try to debate with mr 59. Everyone has their opinion


But on lay it low, alot of interest doesn't mean a sale, I put a perfect set of real rays on here with new OG 5.20s with the thin w/w, and I get interest too, but I still have them, but I did the same thing, decided to keep them
But if you decide to sell your rims, good luck on your sale!


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks homie, 











Two caps no medallion $150 shipped


----------



## bullet one

a pair of tru classic caps with stickers $80


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks homie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two caps no medallion $150 shipped


On ebay NO RESERVE


----------



## SAUL

bullet one said:


> a pair of tru classic caps with stickers $80


This is a good deal right here!


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> a pair of tru classic caps with stickers $80


SOLD


----------



## socapots

bullet one said:


> SOLD


damn..
that aint take no time. lol.


----------



## jimdog

Mclean Caps have 3 sets , ( OG Tru Ray Cap with OG Medallion made by Tru spoke ) for sale call jimmy 805-409-5330


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> I was on the phone earlier with Dave from Tru Spoke and he gave me the news that the Dome cap prototype is finally made and that he should be having them available by the end of December He also sent me pictures of what they are going to look like and the Quality of the chrome I was amazed!!!! this cap is beautiful i cant wait until they come out finally we have a great center medallion and a beautiful cap being made thanks Dave


 The new Dome caps are gonna be nice!!!


----------



## MR.59

the domed caps won`t be rare any more,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1

Quick question for you guys.. Can I used the same adapter for the 2 prongs instead of the 3 on the trus?


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> the domed caps won`t be rare any more,,,,,,,,,,,,


yea but the price will be a whole lot better


----------



## socapots

brn2ridelo said:


> yea but the price will be a whole lot better


good for the people who dont have them...
not so good for the people who do...


----------



## harborareaPhil

:rofl:

this is true.....just sold all my extra everything....


----------



## brn2ridelo

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> this is true.....just sold all my extra everything....


get out while you can sell sell sell


----------



## harborareaPhil

found these 2 McLean emblems.....were peeled off so not sticky of very flat(real easy to fix and use)

pm offers


----------



## big al 54

thank you jimmy it was nice meeting you this past weekend thank you again for one hella deal going back in sept for a show up that way


jimdog said:


> Mclean Caps have 3 sets , ( OG Tru Ray Cap with OG Medallion made by Tru spoke ) for sale call jimmy 805-409-5330


----------



## harborareaPhil

harborareaPhil said:


> found these 2 McLean emblems.....were peeled off so not sticky of very flat(real easy to fix and use)
> 
> pm offers


t t t


----------



## Purple Haze

Got these for sale if anyone needs a set. Will come with the mclean caps though..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

COULD SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT THESE RIMS ARE THERE USA MADE


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## tpimuncie

Damn they fit everything made!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Does any body kno what kind of rims they are im trying to get caps for them


----------



## SAUL

Those are Diamond wires good luck finding caps. Those centers are smaller than the tru ray and McLean ones


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SAUL said:


> Those are Diamond wires good luck finding caps. Those centers are smaller than the tru ray and McLean ones


DAM thanks for the info bro


----------



## SAUL

No problem


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Looking for a pair 14x6 rims? Thanks


----------



## 80sgroupemember

what kind of 6s are you looking for ?


----------



## fullsize67

TTT for the TRU's


----------



## THUGGNASTY

80sgroupemember said:


> what kind of 6s are you looking for ?


Ford pattern, crossed lace.


----------



## traffictowing

LOOKING FOR SUM 14X7 TRU RAYS OR TRU CLASSICS FOR MY GLASSHOUSE IN CLEAN CONDITION PLEASE P.M ME WITH ANY INFO OR CALL ME AT 562-528-1285 THANKS


----------



## MR.59

traffictowing said:


> LOOKING FOR SUM 14X7 TRU RAYS OR TRU CLASSICS FOR MY GLASSHOUSE IN CLEAN CONDITION PLEASE P.M ME WITH ANY INFO OR CALL ME AT 562-528-1285 THANKS


pm sent


----------



## Wizzard

My 59 with TRU´s and 520´s. 
I love the fact that you can slap them on just like they are and running them with skirts is no problem.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

looking good! if you want to slap on different caps LMK


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Purple Haze said:


> Got these for sale if anyone needs a set. Will come with the mclean caps though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me with price n what r they 13 14 or what




PM me price or call me 8184425267


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> I'll start ... my set of Tru Ray Cross Laced Rimms that I bought from the homie RJ67. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 14x7 and 14x8, medallion caps, all like NOS condition. Repro 520s for em
> just arrived :biggrin:


I need some true classic U still have 5/20s


----------



## Wizzard

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> looking good! if you want to slap on different caps LMK


Thanks! 
I got my original hubcap spinnercaps that I think I have to try to put on there, what kind of caps you got?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

got all sorts of diffferent kinds, the 59 spinner caps will mount on the ones you have, that gonna look nice!


----------



## MR.59

[
QUOTE=Hooked 2 Glass;15585625]got all sorts of diffferent kinds, the 59 spinner caps will mount on the ones you have, that gonna look nice![/QUOT

JUST BOLT THEM TO YOUR CAP


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ssdrop

Got some restorable 14" tru classics on ebay item number 261040410740


----------



## Wizzard

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> got all sorts of diffferent kinds, the 59 spinner caps will mount on the ones you have, that gonna look nice!


I think I have to drill holes in them to put the spinnercaps on, dont really wanna ruin the tru spoke caps like that.


MR.59 said:


>


Now thats clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

nah just drill the wholes. no offense but the caps you got are not that special. The even better ones are being repoped right now so you could go back any time :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

Wizzard said:


> My 59 with TRU´s and 520´s.
> I love the fact that you can slap them on just like they are and running them with skirts is no problem.


nice five nine! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

Badass homie!


----------



## harborareaPhil

Wizzard said:


> My 59 with TRU´s and 520´s.
> I love the fact that you can slap them on just like they are and running them with skirts is no problem.



:420: siiiiick!!!!

good work brother


----------



## tpimuncie

Trade my dome caps for some 54 chevy skirts,


----------



## Wizzard

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> nah just drill the wholes. no offense but the caps you got are not that special. The even better ones are being repoped right now so you could go back any time :thumbsup:


Cool. No problem, I guess I will drill some holes then. 
Yeah I read about the repops, sucks for everyone that has the old ones.


danny_boy_65 said:


> nice five nine! :thumbsup:





tpimuncie said:


> Badass homie!





harborareaPhil said:


> :420: siiiiick!!!!
> 
> good work brother


Thanks homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Trade my dome caps for some 54 chevy skirts,


Sold


----------



## MR.59

TO THE TOP!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.59 said:


> MY NEW WHEELS ARE ALMOST DONE
> THINKING OF SELLING THESE,,,,,14X7 TRUERAYS, MAYBE THE BEST SET OUT THERE WITHOUT "RECHROMING A SET" ALL ORIGINAL, 4.75 AND 5X5 (GLASSHOUSE)BOLT PATTERN, SO CHEVY ON CHEVY PATTERN! STEEL TRUE RAY CHIPS, SUPER NICE 5.20`S WITH THE PIN STRIPE WHITEWALL, I CAN SELL THESE WITHOUT THE TIRES TOO.
> NOT CHEAP, BUT THE BEST WHEELS NEVER ARE, NEVER RUSTED, OR ACID DIPPED TO MAKE THEM SHINE. ALWAYS A CLEAN SET.


............damn those are nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

MR.59 said:


> MY NEW WHEELS ARE ALMOST DONE
> THINKING OF SELLING THESE,,,,,14X7 TRUERAYS, MAYBE THE BEST SET OUT THERE WITHOUT "RECHROMING A SET" ALL ORIGINAL, 4.75 AND 5X5 (GLASSHOUSE)BOLT PATTERN, SO CHEVY ON CHEVY PATTERN! STEEL TRUE RAY CHIPS, SUPER NICE 5.20`S WITH THE PIN STRIPE WHITEWALL, I CAN SELL THESE WITHOUT THE TIRES TOO.
> NOT CHEAP, BUT THE BEST WHEELS NEVER ARE, NEVER RUSTED, OR ACID DIPPED TO MAKE THEM SHINE. ALWAYS A CLEAN SET.


They look really shinny........... Whats the ticket on them with tires and without??:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67

MR.59 said:


> MY NEW WHEELS ARE ALMOST DONE
> THINKING OF SELLING THESE,,,,,14X7 TRUERAYS, MAYBE THE BEST SET OUT THERE WITHOUT "RECHROMING A SET" ALL ORIGINAL, 4.75 AND 5X5 (GLASSHOUSE)BOLT PATTERN, SO CHEVY ON CHEVY PATTERN! STEEL TRUE RAY CHIPS, SUPER NICE 5.20`S WITH THE PIN STRIPE WHITEWALL, I CAN SELL THESE WITHOUT THE TIRES TOO.
> NOT CHEAP, BUT THE BEST WHEELS NEVER ARE, NEVER RUSTED, OR ACID DIPPED TO MAKE THEM SHINE. ALWAYS A CLEAN SET.


Sooo clean.


----------



## MR.59

fullsize67 said:


> Sooo clean.


WON`T FIND A CLEANER SET, PULLED THEM OUT TODAY, HAD A GUY ON THE FENCE,,,,,,,,,SOOOOOOOO NICE!
BACK IN LOVE,
BACK IN STORAGE


----------



## BIGJOE619

man i wish i had the money bro...


----------



## MR.59

BIGJOE619 said:


> man i wish i had the money bro...


your lookin at gold daytons,,,,,,,, these are less than the D`s


----------



## CustomMachines

Wizzard said:


> Cool. No problem, I guess I will drill some holes then.
> Yeah I read about the repops, sucks for everyone that has the old ones.


still.. their clean caps. i wouldn't F them up like this:











instead, there are plenty cheap brand caps available with the same size.
i have another set of bold-on's here and the caps are all interchangeable.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Does anyone have any pics of tru-rays with 175/70/14 tires on them 
Debating whether to put my hankook tires on my tru-rays or not


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

radials on trus is not gonna look good


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

MR.59 said:


> your lookin at gold daytons,,,,,,,, these are less than the D`s


really nice wheels!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> radials on trus is not gonna look good


that's what I'm thinkin but at the moment can't afford 5.20s not even some used ones but I do have a brand new set of 175/70/14 hankooks just sitting there


----------



## MR.59

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> really nice wheels!


thanks!


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> that's what I'm thinkin but at the moment can't afford 5.20s not even some used ones but I do have a brand new set of 175/70/14 hankooks just sitting there


buy the tires a couple at a time, so it`s not a big bill,,,,,
every long beach or pomona a buy tires,,,,1 or 2 
i got a stack now


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> buy the tires a couple at a time, so it`s not a big bill,,,,,
> every long beach or pomona a buy tires,,,,1 or 2
> i got a stack now


not a bad idea just might have to do that


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> thanks!, last set, tires look new,,,,,
> debating,,,,, it`s hard to let go of these things since you`ll never see another set this nice
> i got talk out of my true spokes, so those are gone (to a good home) but i thought i was going to keep them too


if your not truelly hurting for money than I'd just keep them doesn't hurt to just have them there and enjoy looking at them like art on the wall


----------



## brn2ridelo

How would these caps look on a set of tru-rays


----------



## chevydaddy619

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 488775
> COULD SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT THESE RIMS ARE THERE USA MADE


Like Saul mentioned, those are Diamond Wheels. My Jefito came up on a very clean set that are engraved but have no caps. The center diameter is smaller so Mclean caps, Tru Ray caps or Classic Caps wont fit. I did come up at Pick-a-Part on a set of caps for them after all. They are exactly like the ones that the homeboy Tpimuncie posted above.:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

chevydaddy619 said:


> Like Saul mentioned, those are Diamond Wheels. My Jefito came up on a very clean set that are engraved but have no caps. The center diameter is smaller so Mclean caps, Tru Ray caps or Classic Caps wont fit. I did come up at Pick-a-Part on a set of caps for them after all. They are exactly like the ones that the homeboy Tpimuncie posted above.:thumbsup:


pics


----------



## SAUL

Tru Ray Medallions  nice


----------



## brn2ridelo

Does anyone know if they ever made 13x7 tru-rays or if I can get my 14x7 rays turned into 13s


----------



## 65ss

SAUL said:


> Tru Ray Medallions  nice


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79lincoln

Hey Saul nice set of coins you got there


----------



## socapots

Wizzard said:


> My 59 with TRU´s and 520´s.
> I love the fact that you can slap them on just like they are and running them with skirts is no problem.


fuck that looks good man.
nice stuff


----------



## MR.59

HELPING A FRIEND, BUT THESE ARE NOT A GIVAWAY PRCE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

MR.59 said:


> HELPING A FRIEND, BUT THESE ARE NOT A GIVAWAY PRCE


:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider

Happy Father's Day! :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo

SAUL said:


> The camarada Accessoryfreaks ride at the TOGETHER C.C show


what size tires are these ?


----------



## SAUL

175/75/14 Remington


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## brn2ridelo

SAUL said:


> 175/75/14 Remington


Rays don't look to bad on them radials any one have any pics of rays, classics or try spokes on some radials


----------



## SAUL

Going to be listing a set of Tru Rays 14x7s with clean octagon caps with Tru classic Stickers on them


----------



## BIGJOE619

how much


----------



## SAUL

Wheels will need to be restored for show condition. The caps are like new im thinking about $550 all together. I will be posting pictures in a couple days


----------



## danny_boy_65

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> HELPING A FRIEND, BUT THESE ARE NOT A GIVAWAY PRCE


anybody need these before i give them back?


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> Wheels will need to be restored for show condition. The caps are like new im thinking about $550 all together. I will be posting pictures in a couple days


Sorry rims never made it on here the japs bought them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> Sorry rims never made it on here the japs bought them


:rant::biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Purple Haze said:


> Got these for sale if anyone needs a set. Will come with the mclean caps though..



I still got them..$450 to your door


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much for the mccleans caps :biggrin:


Purple Haze said:


> I still got them..$450 to your door


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> How would these caps look on a set of tru-rays


Came across these moon caps for 40 bucks don't look to bad on my tru-rays


----------



## latincruiser

JUST PICKED UP TODAY,MY RESTORED SHOW FINISH TRU CLASSICS SET!! AWESOME WORK!!
*******BIG THANKS TO CHUMA**********WILL PICKUP 2nd SET IN A FEW WEEKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

Wow nice!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

latincruiser said:


> JUST PICKED UP TODAY,MY RESTORED SHOW FINISH TRU CLASSICS SET!! AWESOME WORK!!
> *******BIG THANKS TO CHUMA**********WILL PICKUP 2nd SET IN A FEW WEEKS.:thumbsup:


Looks good who did the work ?


----------



## wiresandtires

Purple Haze said:


> I still got them..$450 to your door










Send me you're number . Or pm me


These are latincruisers wheels (cap is for pic only)
Big props to Rich and his boys.


----------



## MR.59

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 501648
> 
> Send me you're number . Or pm me
> 
> 
> These are latincruisers wheels (cap is for pic only)
> Big props to Rich and his boys.


THESE 13`S?


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 502601
View attachment 502604

Restored Tru rays 14x7, 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 located in O.C.


----------



## SAUL

Nice McLean wire wheels


----------



## 62ssrag

They look like mcleans cuase of the caps


----------



## 65ss

62ssrag said:


> They look like mcleans cuase of the caps


show pic without the cap


----------



## 62ssrag

These are a restored set like mentioned earlier 60 spoke' mclean where 52 roadster sporter 56. These have been repaired so that there true without any type of vibfation. If you deal with tru ray then you have seen the unilug holes smashed and oblonged. That will cause a vibration and possibly even loosen your lug nuts while driving why would you risk your ride or more impkrtantly your family.


----------



## SAUL

Nice McLeans again


----------



## SAUL

this is a tru ray look at the hub is different than your hub if your hub is a tru ray hub it was probably off a set of 15" tru rays witch those only have 5 holes direct fit on a 5 on 4 3/4 can you post a picture of your rim without the cap


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> They look like mcleans cuase of the caps


big bell,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59




----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 502754

This what we did to fix the smashed unilug welded new lug holes making more hubcentric. Direct. Welding is nothing new to these older tru ray tru spome wheels everyone knows the hubs are 2 piece welded togther. Mclean hubs are smaller thats why they where able to make a 13" you can see the welds


----------



## 65ss

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 502754
> 
> This what we did to fix the smashed unilug welded new lug holes making more hubcentric. Direct. Welding is nothing new to these older tru ray tru spome wheels everyone knows the hubs are 2 piece welded togther. Mclean hubs are smaller thats why they where able to make a 13" you can see the welds


nice wheels regardless


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 502763

These the inside pics of the hub like i said the unilugs where jacked up. So this is the fix we can up with. 60 spoke tru rays there is alot tru rays that have damaged lug holes and this is a way to salvage the hubs and redo the wheels. If you mess with these wheels you'll know what i'm talking bout and suggest if your looking for tru rays and run across smashed up lug holes keep walking


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 502763
> 
> These the inside pics of the hub like i said the unilugs where jacked up. So this is the fix we can up with. 60 spoke tru rays there is alot tru rays that have damaged lug holes and this is a way to salvage the hubs and redo the wheels. If you mess with these wheels you'll know what i'm talking bout and suggest if your looking for tru rays and run across smashed up lug holes keep walking


THEY CUT OUT THE OLD CENTER, AND WELDED UP A NEW ONE? I HAVE SOME MCLEANS THAT HAVE AN ODD BOLT PATTERN, THEY MIGHT BE ABLE TO CHANGE OUT THE CENTERS


----------



## 62ssrag

On a tru ray hub.


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> On a tru ray hub.


I HAVE A MINT SET OF 13`S X7 WITH A FORD BOLT PATTERN,,,,,,I WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE THAT OUT, A FREIND OF MINE SAID HE CAN REDRILL A NEW PATTERN, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO, AND THESE ARE COLLECTING DUST WAITING.
I`M ALL OUT OF 14 IN RIMS, LOOKING TO BUILD SOME 13`S! MAYBE SOME TRUESPOKES WILL BE NEXT?


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE A MINT SET OF 13`S X7 WITH A FORD BOLT PATTERN,,,,,,I WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE THAT OUT, A FREIND OF MINE SAID HE CAN REDRILL A NEW PATTERN, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO, AND THESE ARE COLLECTING DUST WAITING.
> I`M ALL OUT OF 14 IN RIMS, LOOKING TO BUILD SOME 13`S! MAYBE SOME TRUESPOKES WILL BE NEXT?


Can you please post pic of the mclean hub front and back. And it might be cheaper just to redrill lug pattern.


----------



## wiresandtires




----------



## wiresandtires

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 503052


Big props to Al picked these bad boys up for SuperShow
Can't wait till they dry to put them on. 13x7 Rays on a:thumbsup: glass house.


----------



## brn2ridelo

can you guys that have the knowledge of Mcleans and tru-rays post pics of both to see the differences hopefull my set are actual tru-rays not in perfect shape but 
ok for the streets there stamped 14x7 jj dot tec 3/26/84


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 503098

Here is another shot of the rebuilt trurays I have foe sale. I think the difference of thehubs is very distinctive between the mc cleans and trurays.


----------



## wiresandtires

brn2ridelo said:


> can you guys that have the knowledge of Mcleans and tru-rays post pics of both to see the differences hopefull my set are actual tru-rays not in perfect shape but
> od for the streets there stamped 14x7 jj dot tec 3/26/84


NICE 
THEM ARE OG RAYS BRO. Hit me up when your ready turn them pumkins into some 13" rays
For your chariot. CHUMA


----------



## MR.59

wiresandtires said:


> NICE
> THEM ARE OG RAYS BRO. Hit me up when your ready turn them pumkins into some 13" rays
> For your chariot. CHUMA


i`ll be hitting you up very soon, AL said your the guy i need to see


----------



## SAUL

brn2ridelo said:


> can you guys that have the knowledge of Mcleans and tru-rays post pics of both to see the differences hopefull my set are actual tru-rays not in perfect shape but
> od for the streets there stamped 14x7 jj dot tec 3/26/84


Yup these are o.g rays


----------



## mr.rubio89

Loving the wheels!! Getting mine ready for my ride


----------



## wiresandtires

mr.rubio89 said:


> Loving the wheels!! Getting mine ready for my ride


:thumbsup: Lots of pride when a man takes rims off to wash them front and back. Firme


----------



## fullsize67

wiresandtires said:


> NICE
> THEM ARE OG RAYS BRO. Hit me up when your ready turn them pumkins into some 13" rays
> For your chariot. CHUMA


How can you tell? can someone school this younger cat on how to tell the differnces? and how do you go about turning 14s into 13s? just unlace them and put a 13" barrel on em?


----------



## CustomMachines

mr.rubio89 said:


> Loving the wheels!! Getting mine ready for my ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.rubio89

Thx guys. Havent seen classics on a bomb in my generation. Doing it to my 54- Paying dues for the OLD SKOOL ..found some nos caps


----------



## 80sgroupemember

shorter spokes 13 inch rims


----------



## wiresandtires

Badass :yes:


----------



## wiresandtires

mr.rubio89 said:


> Thx guys. Havent seen classics on a bomb in my generation. Doing it to my 54- Paying dues for the OLD SKOOL ..found some nos caps


 BadAss :nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard

mr.rubio89 said:


> Thx guys. Havent seen classics on a bomb in my generation. Doing it to my 54- Paying dues for the OLD SKOOL ..found some nos caps


That looks good as hell! :nicoderm:
Is that a Buick?


----------



## Wizzard

CustomMachines said:


> still.. their clean caps. i wouldn't F them up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead, there are plenty cheap brand caps available with the same size.
> i have another set of bold-on's here and the caps are all interchangeable.


Shiiet...I just saw this now, two days ago I did just that.
Oh well, whats done is done. 
They came out clean though, not looking back...But It felt wrong fucking them up like that.

Shitty cell phone pic, looks better in person:


----------



## Wizzard

SAUL said:


> Tru Ray Medallions  nice


Indeed they are!


----------



## Wizzard

socapots said:


> fuck that looks good man.
> nice stuff


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 502601
> View attachment 502604
> 
> Restored Tru rays 14x7, 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 located in O.C.


:thumbsup: nice set of re pops. I have personally seen these wheels badass.
This a sickset for a guy that doesn't have cores put a niceset of caps on there. do them wheels some justice







Chuma


----------



## mr.rubio89

Wizzard said:


> That looks good as hell! :nicoderm:
> Is that a Buick?


Thx. Yea 54 super . Needed to do something diffrent


----------



## Wizzard

mr.rubio89 said:


> Thx. Yea 54 super . Needed to do something diffrent


Cool, I like them old Buicks. 
The trim and bumpers on them makes them look cool as hell.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

Wizzard said:


> Shiiet...I just saw this now, two days ago I did just that.
> Oh well, whats done is done.
> They came out clean though, not looking back...But It felt wrong fucking them up like that.
> 
> Shitty cell phone pic, looks better in person:


:h5: LOOK FUCKING GREAT BROTHER!!!


----------



## SAUL

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/pts/3093145013.html


----------



## SAUL

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/3105619847.html


----------



## Wizzard

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5: LOOK FUCKING GREAT BROTHER!!!


Thank you bro! I love them!


----------



## weto

hno:


----------



## ABRAXASS

That fucker is smoove ^^^^


----------



## lowlowlow

Can these be made to fit the bigger 5 lug pattern?


----------



## CustomMachines

Wizzard said:


> Shiiet...I just saw this now, two days ago I did just that.
> Oh well, whats done is done.
> They came out clean though, not looking back...But It felt wrong fucking them up like that.
> 
> Shitty cell phone pic, looks better in person:


Nice! :thumbsup: 
(but i gotto say, i really loved that first look as well. :cheesy


----------



## CustomMachines

ABRAXASS said:


> That fucker is smoove ^^^^


X2


----------



## 62ssrag

lowlowlow said:


> Can these be made to fit the bigger 5 lug pattern?


How big of a luggpattern ?


----------



## lowlowlow

62ssrag said:


> How big of a luggpattern ?


Big GM, 78 Cadillac


----------



## wiresandtires

*to fit a cadillac*



lowlowlow said:


> Can these be made to fit the bigger 5 lug pattern?


yes they can simple fix hit me up I'll get it done for your in a matter of days.
Chuma


----------



## lowlowlow

wiresandtires said:


> yes they can simple fix hit me up I'll get it done for your in a matter of days.
> Chuma


I'm not looking to sending anything out, I'm just wondering if it can be done. Redrilled, adaptors or something. Thanks though.

They did sell classics in the big lug pattern, right?


----------



## lowlowlow

What's in the centers?



weto said:


> hno:


----------



## 80sgroupemember

yes tru classics came in a a 5 on 5 pattern


----------



## weto

lowlowlow said:


> What's in the centers?


LTD Emblem


----------



## weto

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...rs_Trucks&hash=item4605942a08#ht_12316wt_1126

Buy the car, Get the wheels for free!


----------



## SAUL

Damn i want that LTD


----------



## weto

:around:


----------



## lowlowlow

Cool, so it's a painted center with emblems attached?



weto said:


> :around:


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 510699

Still got a set of these trurays 14x7 60 spoke big hub or whatevers you wanna callem then as long as you callem trurays go to page 24 of theis topic technical lowrider and see for your self big hub trurays 59_60 spinner is only on there for looks. $1200 pm me for any questions can answer em.get now and have for the LA show triple chrome! SaSold!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 510699
> 
> Still got a set of these trurays 14x7 60 spoke big hub or whatevers you wanna callem then as long as you callem trurays go to page 24 of theis topic technical lowrider and see for your self big hub trurays 59_60 spinner is only on there for looks. $1200 pm me for any questions can answer em.get now and have for the LA show triple chrome!


i gor rid of all my 14`s going to build them 13`s i think the 14`s are going out, and more interst in the 13`s


----------



## lowdeville

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 510699
> 
> Still got a set of these trurays 14x7 60 spoke big hub or whatevers you wanna callem then as long as you callem trurays go to page 24 of theis topic technical lowrider and see for your self big hub trurays 59_60 spinner is only on there for looks. $1200 pm me for any questions can answer em.get now and have for the LA show triple chrome!


PM'D!


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> i gor rid of all my 14`s going to build them 13`s i think the 14`s are going out, and more interst in the 13`s


X2 I think I'm gonna turn my 14s into 13s


----------



## servant of christ

TRU RAYS 14X7 5 ON 5 PATTERN WITH OLD SCHOOL 5.60'S


----------



## 65ss

servant of christ said:


> TRU RAYS 14X7 5 ON 5 PATTERN WITH OLD SCHOOL 5.60'S
> View attachment 512639
> View attachment 512646
> View attachment 512647
> View attachment 512648
> View attachment 512651


:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines

beautiful.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Gave mine a wash the other day.


----------



## lowlowlow

lowlowlow said:


> I'm not looking to sending anything out, I'm just wondering if it can be done. Redrilled, adaptors or something. Thanks though.


???


----------



## 80sgroupemember

4 restored tru classics with rechromed caps 5 on five bolt pattern pm with any quetions


----------



## 80sgroupemember

14 by 7


----------



## BIGJOE619

price?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

Wizzard said:


> Gave mine a wash the other day.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

80sgroupemember said:


> 4 restored tru classics with rechromed caps 5 on five bolt pattern pm with any quetions


TTT for the homie


----------



## Wizzard

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## jimdog

OG MCleans Rims I might have to sale these rims I just picked them up for my 58 Impala Rag Top I have had the rear end cut but they still stick out ..... I can run my 13X7 McLeans just fine with my cruiser skirts but this 14x7 will not work for me i think they have a off set I just hAD new 175 /70 14's on them if anyone is Interested Call or text me 805-409-5330 i might be down for good trade uffin: and cash here is my email [email protected]


----------



## SAUL

Nice wheels


----------



## jimdog

Saul i text you some pictures of more rims i just picked up cleaning them up right now also


----------



## rj67

whats up Saul :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

Rj whats up brother you've been gone for a while, how's everything


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

servant of christ said:


> TRU RAYS 14X7 5 ON 5 PATTERN WITH OLD SCHOOL 5.60'S
> View attachment 512639
> View attachment 512646
> View attachment 512647
> View attachment 512648
> View attachment 512651


:thumbsup:


----------



## rj67

just getting back into it - everything is going great :thumbsup: thanks for asking


----------



## aztecsef1

four og true classic caps they have metal medallions someone drilled a hole in one of the medallions.... taking serious offers


----------



## SAUL

I got a set of 5 O.G Dome caps for sale 4 have medallions one is plain pm me with offers


----------



## SAUL

I have a set of Tru Rays that I'm gonna be posting up for sale 2 rims are 14x7 and 2 are 14x6 straight lace one rim needs to be redone its dull and has rust the other 3 are in good driver shape all 4 rims have caps 2 domes blank with no center chips and 2 plain moon caps if anyone is interested pm me your number i will email u pictures I'm taking offers they have tires too 185/75/14


----------



## tpimuncie

i have a set of 4 og dome caps and tru ray flag medallions pm offers. also have some diamond wire wheels with caps $350


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## aztecsef1

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 529208
> View attachment 529209


Damn that's one clean mutha!!!


----------



## robs68

WHATS UP...PAISAS... GOOD TO SEE THIS THREAD STILL ON THE FIRST PAGE...ITS BEEN AWHILE..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

hoppin62 said:


>


i need sum of these on my car


----------



## SAUL

robs68 said:


> WHATS UP...PAISAS... GOOD TO SEE THIS THREAD STILL ON THE FIRST PAGE...ITS BEEN AWHILE..


Ey Rob whats up loong time since you been on here


----------



## MR.59

13`s mcleans 59 cap


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

MR.59 said:


> 13`s mcleans 59 cap


----------



## SAUL

i have this set of 4 Tru Rays 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 in driver condition 2 rims have o.g dome caps First $325 takes them tires are in good shape too


----------



## 65ss

MR.59 said:


> 13`s mcleans 59 cap


 nice


----------



## CustomMachines

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 529208
> View attachment 529209



holymothaholymothaholymotha! :worship:

damn nice.


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> i have this set of 4 Tru Rays 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 in driver condition 2 rims have o.g dome caps First $325 takes them tires are in good shape too


$300 need them gone!


----------



## SAUL

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

SAUL said:


> $300 need them gone!


I was just looking at those on CL... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## aztecsef1

SAUL said:


> $300 need them gone!


That's a a sweet deal surprised they are still around!


----------



## SAUL

MicrophoneFiend said:


> I was just looking at those on CL... Hmmmmmmm


Let me know


----------



## SAUL

aztecsef1 said:


> That's a a sweet deal surprised they are still around!


I guess $ is tight


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 529208
> View attachment 529209


damn thats bad ass!!!


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> i have this set of 4 Tru Rays 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 in driver condition 2 rims have o.g dome caps First $325 takes them tires are in good shape too


SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobby38sur

I have 5 13x7 Tru-Spokes? They are hard to find 56 spokes. The stamp on the rims reads DOT USA T 13x7 JJ and are dated 2-15-97. Text me at 915-926-0777 if interested. I do not have the center caps and they do not come with tires. The rims are in good driver condition with minor scratches. Price $350 or best offer. Hit me up with your offer I may take it...I am not sure if they are tru spokes anymore so I dropped the price.


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 502601
> View attachment 502604
> 
> Restored Tru rays 14x7, 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 located in O.C.[/QUOTE
> I will do $1000 and have em for the super show! Any questions pm. Triple chrome.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bobby38sur said:


> View attachment 531335
> View attachment 531336
> View attachment 531337
> View attachment 531338
> View attachment 531339
> View attachment 531340
> View attachment 531341
> I have 5 13x7 Tru-Spokes. They are hard to find 56 spokes. The stamp on the rims reads DOT USA T 13x7 JJ and are dated 2-15-97. Text me at 915-926-0777 if interested. I do not have the center caps and they do not come with tires. The rims are in good driver condition with minor scratches. Price $500 or best offer. Hit me up with your offer I may take it...


Look like sporter 56's


----------



## tpimuncie

Driver condition diamond wires, 14x7s $350 or trade what you got?


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much?


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## tpimuncie

Think i might keep em, unless I cant refuse the offer.


----------



## MR.59

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much?


DON`T THEY REMAKE THE DOMED CAPS?


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> DON`T THEY REMAKE THE DOMED CAPS?


Yup they repop them now, clips are even adjustable to fit the wheel better. :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

tpimuncie said:


> Yup they repop them now, clips are even adjustable to fit the wheel better. :thumbsup:


Link


----------



## graham

MR.59 said:


> 13`s mcleans 59 cap



sick!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


TTT!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Looking to get these restored... Anyone know how true this is that the welded tru classic spokes can not be restored?


----------



## implala66

so did anyone ever redo the classics into 13's????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

tpimuncie said:


> Driver condition diamond wires, 14x7s $350 or trade what you got?



Still got these? Where u located


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

62ssrag said:


> 62ssrag said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 502601
> View attachment 502604
> 
> Restored Tru rays 14x7, 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 located in O.C.[/QUOTE
> I will do $1000 and have em for the super show! Any questions pm. Triple chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these still available
Click to expand...


----------



## 62ssrag

sorry those are gone sold i have a unrestored set with tire pm for pics and more info


----------



## mm57delivery

how much shipped to 77580


----------



## mm57delivery

how much shipped to 77580


tpimuncie said:


> Driver condition diamond wires, 14x7s $350 or trade what you got?


----------



## droppedltd




----------



## chevydaddy619

tpimuncie said:


> Driver condition diamond wires, 14x7s $350 or trade what you got?


What style of cap fit the Diamond wheels???


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## chevydaddy619

Any one here thought of picking up a new set of 5.20x14 that are comming out soon forn your TRU's????? Just seen that they are beeing introduced out in Vegas Show.....


----------



## brn2ridelo

chevydaddy619 said:


> Any one here thought of picking up a new set of 5.20x14 that are comming out soon forn your TRU's????? Just seen that they are beeing introduced out in Vegas Show.....


New 5: 20s from Vegas


----------



## FREAKY TALES

got a set of rebuilt 13" tru rays for 1100 and a set of 14" tru spokes also rebuilt ready to go for 1100. the rays have mclean caps and the tru spks have after market caps. you know these would look sick on them new 520s. send me a pm if interested.


----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of rebuilt 13" tru rays for 1100 and a set of 14" tru spokes also rebuilt ready to go for 1100. the rays have mclean caps and the tru spks have after market caps. you know these would look sick on them new 520s. send me a pm if interested.


Pics


----------



## firme63ragtop

uffinICTURES PLEASE ?!:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop

FREAKY TALES said:


> got a set of rebuilt 13" tru rays for 1100 and a set of 14" tru spokes also rebuilt ready to go for 1100. the rays have mclean caps and the tru spks have after market caps. you know these would look sick on them new 520s. send me a pm if interested.


  PICTURES PLEASE ?! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

firme63ragtop said:


> PICTURES PLEASE ?! :biggrin:


I'll post them up when I get home from work


----------



## 62ssrag

anybody have any tru rays wheels for sale that are in rebuild conditon to use as cores. will to pay core prices not looking for already r rebuilt wheels


----------



## mr.rubio89

62ssrag said:


> anybody have any tru rays wheels for sale that are in rebuild conditon to use as cores. will to pay core prices not looking for already r rebuilt wheels


I have some classics i will consider for the right price. I can send some pics


----------



## porkys1965impalass

mr.rubio89 said:


> I have some classics i will consider for the right price. I can send some pics


Post pics and price


----------



## chevydaddy619

brn2ridelo said:


> New 5: 20s from Vegas


Finally the real deal.... I wonder how all this came together when making these tires that werent ever gonna be produced....... Maybe President Obama read the letter I sent him in regards of producing the 520x14 Premium Sportway. 
Thats a tire worth buying!!!! Im glad I never had an itch on buying those new nweird looking 520x14 Caker Tires.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

mr.rubio89 said:


> I have some classics i will consider for the right price. I can send some pics


pm sent bro


----------



## MR.59

mr.rubio89 said:


> I have some classics i will consider for the right price. I can send some pics


LET ME KNOW, LOOKING FOR A SET OF TRUE CLASSICS, AND A SET OF TRUE SPOKES TO REBUILD
CASH WAITING FOR THE RIGHT SETS


----------



## mr.rubio89

MR.59 said:


> LET ME KNOW, LOOKING FOR A SET OF TRUE CLASSICS, AND A SET OF TRUE SPOKES TO REBUILD
> CASH WAITING FOR THE RIGHT SETS


 have 2 sets of tru classics. Taking offers., have 2 full sets can send pics of other 2 . Still on ride. Thx. Sorry no vouges and no caps. Thx


----------



## MR.59

mr.rubio89 said:


> have 2 sets of tru classics. Taking offers., have 2 full sets can send pics of other 2 . Still on ride. Thx. Sorry no vouges and no caps. Thx
> View attachment 557254
> View attachment 557254


pm sent


----------



## THEBOXX

i would like to trade my 13" 72 spoke pre stamp daytons for a set of tru's if possible, please pm me.






i can send more pics upon request.thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice monte


----------



## mr.rubio89

Pm sent. Sold set with vouges. Last set good candidate to restore. Not sure but wheels look sick. 14 tru spoke . Sticker sais 1994. Can send more pics . Thanks


----------



## MR.59

mr.rubio89 said:


> Pm sent. Sold set with vouges. Last set good candidate to restore. Not sure but wheels look sick. 14 tru spoke . Sticker sais 1994. Can send more pics . Thanks


ANY PICS OF THE TRUES?


----------



## MR.59

mr.rubio89 said:


> Pm sent. Sold set with vouges. Last set good candidate to restore. Not sure but wheels look sick. 14 tru spoke . Sticker sais 1994. Can send more pics . Thanks


? WHAT SET DID I GET? TIRES? DON`T NEED TIRES ON THEM


----------



## ABRAXASS

THEBOXX said:


> i would like to trade my 13" 72 spoke pre stamp daytons for a set of tru's if possible, please pm me.
> View attachment 557478
> i can send more pics upon request.thanks


Looking for set of 72 Ds if you wanna sell these


----------



## chevydaddy619

Bring it back...........!!!


----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody looking to buy tru rays i have 2 sets pm if interstead.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

whats the ticket,ill get a set,let me know


62ssrag said:


> Anybody looking to buy tru rays i have 2 sets pm if interstead.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

310 420 4173


Robert =woody65= said:


> whats the ticket,ill get a set,let me know


----------



## MR.59

*Pics*



mr.rubio89 said:


> have 2 sets of tru classics. Taking offers., have 2 full sets can send pics of other 2 . Still on ride. Thx. Sorry no vouges and no caps. Thx
> View attachment 557254
> View attachment 557254


Email me pics of the classics I got without the tires


----------



## fullsize67

Lookin to buy singles or doubles 14x7 truespoke. any condition


----------



## elsylient

got this 4 15x8 60 spokes for sale or trade for 14x7's


----------



## 62ssrag

Nice caps!


----------



## elsylient

Ttt


----------



## Tepico

Bought me some trues today


----------



## fullsize67

Tepico said:


> Bought me some trues today


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Tepico said:


> Bought me some trues today


Damn homie u didn't waste no time!!!


----------



## Tepico

BIGJ77MC said:


> Damn homie u didn't waste no time!!!


Been looking for a good while now, gotta save for faituentis now


----------



## BIGJ77MC

That's what I'm talkin bout


----------



## tpimuncie

BIGJ77MC said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout


Yes sir!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

tru's


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## cuate64

HOW MUCH DO THE TRU RAY CAPS GO FOR??? $$$


----------



## 62ssrag

cuate64 said:


> HOW MUCH DO THE TRU RAY CAPS GO FOR??? $$$


What style you looking for


----------



## cuate64

TWO WING WITH THE FLAGS ON EM ?


----------



## 62ssrag

I can do $400 shipped.


----------



## Tepico

Question for the true spoke experts, do i have to run the spacers behind the wheels?


----------



## SAUL

Tepico said:


> Question for the true spoke experts, do i have to run the spacers behind the wheels?


Yup


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2


----------



## Tepico

Ok thanks for the info, is 1/4 inch thinnest available?


----------



## calitos62

TTT 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SAUL said:


> Yup


AND SAUL IS THEE EXPERT!!:yes:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

are these real trus or mcleans? thanks in advance


----------



## sixo

look like 60 spoke rays to me :dunno:


----------



## lone one

B_A_RIDER said:


> are these real trus or mcleans? thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 577594


naw thems are nice!!!


----------



## sixo

^^ yeah he should prolly sell em to me


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I HAVE A SET OF 14" TRU RAYS AND TRU CLASSICS UP FOR SALE IN CASE ANY ONE IS INTERESTED. THEY WILL GO WITH NEW CAPS AND HAVE THE CHEVY PATTERN.


----------



## Don Pedro

SAUL said:


> TRU RAYS WITH TRU CLASSIC CAPS AND TRU RAY DECALS




:thumbsup:


----------



## porkys1965impalass

FREAKY TALES said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14" TRU RAYS AND TRU CLASSICS UP FOR SALE IN CASE ANY ONE IS INTERESTED. THEY WILL GO WITH NEW CAPS AND HAVE THE CHEVY PATTERN.


Post some pics of your tru classics


----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14" TRU RAYS AND TRU CLASSICS UP FOR SALE IN CASE ANY ONE IS INTERESTED. THEY WILL GO WITH NEW CAPS AND HAVE THE CHEVY PATTERN.


How about some new 5.20s to go with them


----------



## My Dad

Bump


----------



## jrod6676

FREAKY TALES said:


> I HAVE A SET OF 14" TRU RAYS AND TRU CLASSICS UP FOR SALE IN CASE ANY ONE IS INTERESTED. THEY WILL GO WITH NEW CAPS AND HAVE THE CHEVY PATTERN.


Hit me up 432-208-7019 I'm looking for some 
Ill buy them


----------



## mrwoods

Just picked these up.... Trus or mcleans? 14x7 52 spoke.....


----------



## jrod6676

mrwoods said:


> Just picked these up.... Trus or mcleans? 14x7 52 spoke.....
> View attachment 585880
> 
> View attachment 585881


want to sell them


----------



## mrwoods

jrod6676 said:


> want to sell them


Na going to keep and put on my 66 imp


----------



## jrod6676

mrwoods said:


> Na going to keep and put on my 66 imp


Got them in las cruces


----------



## mrwoods

jrod6676 said:


> Got them in las cruces


Yea picked them from dwn there last weekend


----------



## hoppin62

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## aztecsef1

mrwoods said:


> Just picked these up.... Trus or mcleans? 14x7 52 spoke.....
> View attachment 585880
> 
> View attachment 585881



Look like tru's to me


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## sixo

^ selling dem caps?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

sixo said:


> ^ selling dem caps?


yea pm sent


----------



## bullet one

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 587423


Price


----------



## danny_boy_65

mrwoods said:


> Just picked these up.... Trus or mcleans? 14x7 52 spoke.....
> View attachment 585880
> 
> View attachment 585881


look like Mcleans!(look at the hub on the rim with no cap.)


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

bullet one said:


> Price


pm sent


----------



## mrwoods

danny_boy_65 said:


> look like Mcleans!(look at the hub on the rim with no cap.)


Thanks D_B65 I was thinking the same that they were mcleans


----------



## brn2ridelo

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 587423


price??


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

brn2ridelo said:


> price??


pm sent


----------



## MR.59

SOLD


----------



## tpimuncie

They would look badass in 13s! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tpimuncie said:


> They would look badass in 13s! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:but 14s look sick too


----------



## hoppin62

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE, UNDECIDED ON RESTORING THE ORIGINAL WHEEL IN A 14 INCH, OR MAKE THESE INTO 13X7?
> HOW MUCH IS IT TO TAKE APART THE OG RIM, USING ALL THE ORIGINAL PARTS, SPOKES, AND OUTTER RIM, THESE ARE NOT ALL BEAT TO SHIT.
> EVERYTHING IS STILL NICE, JUST FADED CHROME ON 2 RIMS
> OR A PRICE ON RE-BUILDING THESE IN A 13 X 7?
> THESE ARE A 14X7 NOW WITH A 4.75 CHEVY BOLT PATTERN?


Perry, don't do anything with these wheels... you are going to ruin them. Let me save them I will pick them up from you and store them here. :x:


----------



## MR.59

hoppin62 said:


> Perry, don't do anything with these wheels... you are going to ruin them. Let me save them I will pick them up from you and store them here. :x:


they look good here !
:facepalm:


----------



## hoppin62

MR.59 said:


> they look good here !
> :facepalm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

hoppin62 said:


> Perry, don't do anything with these wheels... you are going to ruin them. Let me save them I will pick them up from you and store them here. :x:


MAYBE SELL THEM INSTEAD OF REBUILDING THEM?


----------



## cuate64

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 587423


price?


----------



## tpimuncie

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup:but 14s look sick too











Agreed!


----------



## danny_boy_65

mrwoods said:


> Thanks D_B65 I was thinking the same that they were mcleans


:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE, UNDECIDED ON RESTORING THE ORIGINAL WHEEL IN A 14 INCH, OR MAKE THESE INTO 13X7?
> HOW MUCH IS IT TO TAKE APART THE OG RIM, USING ALL THE ORIGINAL PARTS, SPOKES, AND OUTTER RIM, THESE ARE NOT ALL BEAT TO SHIT.
> EVERYTHING IS STILL NICE, JUST FADED CHROME ON 2 RIMS
> OR A PRICE ON RE-BUILDING THESE IN A 13 X 7?
> THESE ARE A 14X7 NOW WITH A 4.75 CHEVY BOLT PATTERN?


you would be the 1st one with some 13x7 classics, but with such a big hub I wonder if it would look good......................


----------



## lowlowlow

What are they going on?


----------



## mrwoods

Threw some 175/70s


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tpimuncie said:


> Agreed!


i kick myself for selling mine:buttkick:...but i got set of 13s and 14s restored trus to take ther place


----------



## Mr Gee

do mcclean wheels have stamping on the hub somewhere? I see all this stamping/non stamping info for dayton but don't really see any for tru/mcclean etc?


----------



## osegura

How much I'm in OC call me please Oscar 714-561-2310


----------



## tpimuncie

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> i kick myself for selling mine:buttkick:...but i got set of 13s and 14s restored trus to take ther place


Yeah i met you over at consumnes river swapmeet i had the set of og dome caps for sale.


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Gee said:


> do mcclean wheels have stamping on the hub somewhere? I see all this stamping/non stamping info for dayton but don't really see any for tru/mcclean etc?


Mcleans will just say usa and have a date, 52 spokes were mcleans if im not mistaking 








My old mcleans


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> you would be the 1st one with some 13x7 classics, but with such a big hub I wonder if it would look good......................


yeah, you got me thinking if these 14`s WILL look good in 13 inch. 
14x7 with a 4.75 chevy bolt pattern
I WILL CONSIDER TO SELL THEM IF THE OFFERS ARE GOOD
PM ME YOUR OFFERS 

i`ll fleabay in a couple days if i still have them


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> yeah, you got me thinking if these 14`s WILL look good in 13 inch.
> 14x7 with a 4.75 chevy bolt pattern
> I WILL CONSIDER TO SELL THEM IF THE OFFERS ARE GOOD
> PM ME YOUR OFFERS
> 
> i`ll fleabay in a couple days if i still have them


don't get me wrong I would like to see a set of classic 13's, but since they are no pics of 13's, it would be a waste of money experimenting with at least one wheel......................


----------



## Mr Gee

tpimuncie said:


> Mcleans will just say usa and have a date, 52 spokes were mcleans if im not mistaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old mcleans





tpimuncie said:


>


Thanks LUIS!! And them Tru's look real nice on that bomba!!


----------



## lowlowlow

Someone needs to put together a little chart with pics and tips on determining types of old school wheels, I still get mixed up figuring out Rays and Classics.


----------



## Mr Gee

lowlowlow said:


> Someone needs to put together a little chart with pics and tips on determining types of old school wheels, I still get mixed up figuring out Rays and Classics.


Good idea!!


----------



## MR.59

lowlowlow said:


> Someone needs to put together a little chart with pics and tips on determining types of old school wheels, I still get mixed up figuring out Rays and Classics.


DEPENDING ON YOUR CAR, AND SKIRTS, NO SKIRTS.
TRUE SPOKES, OR TRUE CLASSICS, BOTH RIMS RUN SPACERS ON THE BACK, SO YOU CAN 7`S ON THE REARS WITHOUT LOOKING FOR 14X6 SO THE SKIRTS DON`T RUB
TRUE RAYS , HAVE NO SPACERS, SO SOME CARS CAN RUN A 14X7 ON THE REAR, SOME NEED TO FIND A 14X6 SO THE SKIRTS FIT.


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks LUIS!! And them Tru's look real nice on that bomba!!


Didnt think you liked bolt on wires gee....


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:biggrin:Brothers!


----------



## tpimuncie

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 589251
> :biggrin:Brothers!


Those look nice on there!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Do your skirts fit in rear? Spacer?


----------



## Mr Gee

tpimuncie said:


> Didnt think you liked bolt on wires gee....


Nah, never said that! I like the old school look ...shit, I'm old!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

tpimuncie said:


>


Yessss


----------



## tpimuncie

Mr Gee said:


> Nah, never said that! I like the old school look ...shit, I'm old!!


Haha!


----------



## tpimuncie

ABRAXASS said:


> Yessss


Agreed! Thanks homie


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tpimuncie said:


> Yeah i met you over at consumnes river swapmeet i had the set of og dome caps for sale.


oh yea whens that swapmeet coming up


----------



## bullet one

Got to love them classic's







i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


Lookin good!!!


----------



## 65ss

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


just an opinion but it looks really good without skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


Badass! You gotta swap rear axle or shorten it.


----------



## tpimuncie

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> oh yea whens that swapmeet coming up


Not sure, turlock is end of month


----------



## SAUL

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


Are u running the stock tru classic spacer ? If so take that one off and run a 1/4" spacer with short shank lug nuts then try out your skirt


----------



## Mr Gee

tpimuncie said:


> Badass! You gotta swap rear axle or shorten it.


I put a G-body rear on my monte with some custom brackets for power balls to run wires and skirts and to drop that ass!!


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> Are u running the stock tru classic spacer ? If so take that one off and run a 1/4" spacer with short shank lug nuts then try out your skirt


I have da 1/4 spacer I ever shave all da inside of da skirt ..just don't know what eles to try before I shorted da rear end


----------



## brn2ridelo

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


Nice!!!.....what color is that??


----------



## bullet one

brn2ridelo said:


> Nice!!!.....what color is that??


A mint green here's a better pic


----------



## hoppin62

bullet one said:


> I have da 1/4 spacer I ever shave all da inside of da skirt ..just don't know what eles to try before I shorted da rear end


Don't shave the skirts, shorten the rear end... you will be happier :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

hoppin62 said:


> Don't shave the skirts, shorten the rear end... you will be happier :thumbsup:


To late he shaved the skirts already.


----------



## hoppin62

SAUL said:


> To late he shaved the skirts already.


:ninja:


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Those look nice on there!!


Thank's :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Do your skirts fit in rear? Spacer?


if this ? is for me. skirts didn't fit but I didn't try anything else just wanted to see what they looked like on my 53 (I think bad ass!)


----------



## tpimuncie

danny_boy_65 said:


> if this ? is for me. skirts didn't fit but I didn't try anything else just wanted to see what they looked like on my 53 (I think bad ass!)


What rear end in 53?


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> What rear end in 53?


53 is all OG! just rattle canned black n red.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

bullet one said:


> Got to love them classic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 14x6 in da back but still can't clear da skirts


looks sick....i had that problem when i had my monte...put some classics on it, was on way to fresno car show...put my brother in back and tore whitwall up..had to mario andretti pitstop it and put back on stocks and hit the freeway


----------



## danny_boy_65

bullet one said:


> A mint green here's a better pic


Loving that Monte with those classic's! :worship:


----------



## tpimuncie

danny_boy_65 said:


> 53 is all OG! just rattle canned black n red.


Cool!


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Cool!


what's your plans for yours?


----------



## bullet one

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> looks sick....i had that problem when i had my monte...put some classics on it, was on way to fresno car show...put my brother in back and tore whitwall up..had to mario andretti pitstop it and put back on stocks and hit the freeway


Thanks homie


----------



## bullet one

danny_boy_65 said:


> Loving that Monte with those classic's! :worship:


Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie

danny_boy_65 said:


> what's your plans for yours?


Just got the juice working to the front today, honestly im gonna fix rust strip it epoxy it and sell it. I wanna do up a 47-59 chevy truck.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bullet one said:


> A mint green here's a better pic


Very nice bullet!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tpimuncie said:


> Not sure, turlock is end of month


turlocks a good one but u cant set ur sights on finding one thing(trus spoke rays ect) cuz u never find or u buy alotta other shit u see along the way...i like to jus go and kick back


----------



## tpimuncie

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> turlocks a good one but u cant set ur sights on finding one thing(trus spoke rays ect) cuz u never find or u buy alotta other shit u see along the way...i like to jus go and kick back


Yeah, someone told me consumnes river feb 10th


----------



## bullet one

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Very nice bullet!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## SAUL

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> turlocks a good one but u cant set ur sights on finding one thing(trus spoke rays ect) cuz u never find or u buy alotta other shit u see along the way...i like to jus go and kick back


Or buy a bunch of Schwinn bikes huh Mike LOL!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> turlocks a good one but u cant set ur sights on finding one thing(trus spoke rays ect) cuz u never find or u buy alotta other shit u see along the way...i like to jus go and kick back


it used to be a great spot
we rented a box truck a few times to haul back our treasures, lots of bomb sheetmetal, and tons of dry 59 parts.
aven`t been out there in a few years


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

tpimuncie said:


> Yeah, someone told me consumnes river feb 10th


yea thats usually after turlock





SAUL said:


> Or buy a bunch of Schwinn bikes huh Mike LOL!!!!!


just a few:shh: i got a yukon now so i can fit more bike in...acura jus couldnt do it anymore:biggrin:
i wont get spotted on whittier comin from pomona swap with bomb truck seat on roof of acura anymore:twak::roflmao:





MR.59 said:


> it used to be a great spot
> we rented a box truck a few times to haul back our treasures, lots of bomb sheetmetal, and tons of dry 59 parts.
> aven`t been out there in a few years


still alotta barn finds...i like diggin thru junk:biggrin:...i like pomona cuz if u need its 90% chance u find it

but turlock i usually come home with stupid stuff...mags,signs,candy from lil kids sellin ect


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Just got the juice working to the front today, honestly im gonna fix rust strip it epoxy it and sell it. I wanna do up a 47-59 chevy truck.


nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

SAUL said:


> Or buy a bunch of Schwinn bikes huh Mike LOL!!!!!


 Give me a call re: try classic I got from you


----------



## SAUL

Pm sent


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

tpimuncie said:


>


good look


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> yea thats usually after turlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still alotta barn finds...i like diggin thru junk:biggrin:...i like pomona cuz if u need its 90% chance u find it
> 
> but turlock i usually come home with stupid stuff...mags,signs,candy from lil kids sellin ect


MY FRIENDS STILL GO OUT THERE, BUT I HAVEN`T BEEN THERE IN A FEW YEARS, BUT IT WAS HIT OR MISS . NO LONGER THE HOME RUNS , FROM BACK THEN,
YOU SEE ALMOST ALL OF THE L.A. CROWD ALL LOOKING FOR THE SAME THING. I JUST STAY HERE. LET SOMEONE ELSE HAVE THE FUN OF THE HUNT


----------



## MR.59

sold

[/QUOTE]
SOLD


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> MY FRIENDS STILL GO OUT THERE, BUT I HAVEN`T BEEN THERE IN A FEW YEARS, BUT IT WAS HIT OR MISS . NO LONGER THE HOME RUNS , FROM BACK THEN,
> YOU SEE ALMOST ALL OF THE L.A. CROWD ALL LOOKING FOR THE SAME THING. I JUST STAY HERE. LET SOMEONE ELSE HAVE THE FUN OF THE HUNT


yep and u cant start one end cuz somebody comin from other end usually buys first


----------



## MR.LAC

1 14x7 Tru=Ray $100 


CHAPO
562-276-6005


----------



## MR.59

MR.LAC said:


> 1 14x7 Tru=Ray $100
> 
> 
> CHAPO
> 562-276-6005


GOOD PRICE$100.00 , CAN MAKE A NICE SPARE FOR THE TRUNK.


----------



## implala66

14" Tru=Classic stds, how hare are they to find????


----------



## aztecsef1

My cousin just scored these


----------



## tpimuncie

Nice


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> 14" Tru=Classic stds, how hare are they to find????


:dunno:


----------



## Dreamer62

I've personally only seen one standard classic rim. not a a set just, just one. They are out there, but I would think they are hard to find.


----------



## SAUL

Tru Rays


----------



## Dreamer62

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays


drop them off here tonight. i'll watch them for you


----------



## implala66

Dreamer62 said:


> I've personally only seen one standard classic rim. not a a set just, just one. They are out there, but I would think they are hard to find.


what's up Mario, Ill be patient till a set comes by......................


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

O they look a little better now l. Should of put some armor all on them before l sold them to you Saul!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays


Those llantas look like them old school Arrivas........


----------



## SAUL

Yup there the Goodyear Arrivas,


----------



## stympy

guys i got a question: i got this 80 spoke 13 inch Crown bolt-ons and is it possible to put some tru-ray(???) caps on it like on the Monte (it seems like they are 13's on the monte)














thanks


----------



## SAUL

They wont fit cause your crown wires have a larger diameter hub than the tru rays


----------



## stympy

SAUL said:


> They wont fit cause your crown wires have a larger diameter hub than the tru rays


thanks for the answer...so what type of wires on the monte? there is no cap that would fit my wheels that got the similar look??


----------



## ABRAXASS

SAUL said:


> Yup there the Goodyear Arrivas, these wheels are For Sale if anyone is interested pm me


PM sent........


----------



## SAUL

stympy said:


> thanks for the answer...so what type of wires on the monte? there is no cap that would fit my wheels that got the similar look??


The wires on the monte look like 13" mcleans. The only wheels you can mount tru ray caps are

Tru classics
McLean
(Some) Roadstars
Sharp

Those are just a few that a tru ray cap will fit on


----------



## Bear

*about to get a 77 impala, going ol'skool with it.. undecided if I want tru=spokes or supremes.... like both looks but need help looking for a shop or warehouse when I can look at them maybe do a test fit before committing 2the purchase, in the SoCal area 661/323 *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays





Damn Saul , them are clean. R they the ones from Turlock?


----------



## SAUL

That was them brother


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup: wat you use to clean em? coulda swore thay had a lil rust on them.


looking real clean now


----------



## SAUL

Just some wire wheel acid


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays


how much


----------



## Lo pab 77

SAUL said:


> Just some wire wheel acid


What's the name of the cleaner? Thanks.


----------



## SAUL

Eagle 1 they sell it at the auto parts store grey bottle it says chrome wheel cleaner. Good stuff


----------



## Lo pab 77

SAUL said:


> Eagle 1 they sell it at the auto parts store grey bottle it says chrome wheel cleaner. Good stuff


Know which one it is, thanks man. Also amazing wheels!


----------



## SAUL

Cool


----------



## AGCutty

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays


PM me the price interested


----------



## stilldownivlife

13x6 standard 4lug - NOT MINE - i just stumbled on the cl add and thought of this thread 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pts/3529008209.html


----------



## implala66

stilldownivlife said:


> 13x6 standard 4lug - NOT MINE - i just stumbled on the cl add and thought of this thread
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pts/3529008209.html


too bad they are not classics..


----------



## tpimuncie

Put on my tru classics today


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Put on my tru classics today


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays


PM me if these are for sale please


----------



## R0L0

I think these are Tru Rays but can one of you experts please confirm that for me?? I counted 60 spokes.. thx in advance for the help.


----------



## SAUL

Yup those are Rays


----------



## R0L0

SAUL said:


> Yup those are Rays


Thx bro...


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/3603519112.html


----------



## albertm505

are these yours SAUL ?


----------



## albertm505

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/pts/3603856615.html check these out


----------



## BIG LOUU

UP FOR SALE CALL 310-930-6775 BIG LOUU ''''''''NO CAPS ''''''''''


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

looking for a set of Tru Ray caps and medallions.. anyone have a set for sale????


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> looking for a set of Tru Ray caps and medallions.. anyone have a set for sale????


ttt


----------



## CUZICAN

Classy


tpimuncie said:


> Put on my tru classics today


----------



## 65ss

tpimuncie said:


> Put on my tru classics today


 looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog

Anybody with a clean set 14X7 tru rays pm me with price & pics. thnx!:nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0

dj short dog said:


> Anybody with a clean set 14X7 tru rays pm me with price & pics. thnx!:nicoderm:


BIG LOUU is selling a clean set bro. Hit him up.. pics are posted on this topic.


----------



## dj short dog

R0L0 said:


> BIG LOUU is selling a clean set bro. Hit him up.. pics are posted on this topic.


:thumbsup: will do. Thnx


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## tpimuncie

65ss said:


> looks bad ass :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## stock 1963ss

what's the price big louu? send me a message. thx


----------



## plague

I GOT A CLEAN SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS ON 520 WIDE WHITE WILL POST BPICS SOON AS I CAN OR I CAN TEXT THEM 801-317-7959 PLAGUE


----------



## AGCutty

Anyone got a clean set of caps for sale?


----------



## danny_boy_65

plague said:


> I GOT A CLEAN SET OF 14X7 TRU RAYS ON 520 WIDE WHITE WILL POST BPICS SOON AS I CAN OR I CAN TEXT THEM 801-317-7959 PLAGUE


check your pm. I'm local too! :thumbsup:


----------



## El machete 62




----------



## MODELA30

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE PUT UP PICTURES AND YOU CANNOT BLOW THEM UP I ALWAYS LOVED 67 IMPALAS PLEASE HELP.


----------



## mrwoods

Threw some on the lac today uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

NO CAPS JUST RIMS TIRES ARE NO GOOD


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## R0L0




----------



## bullet one

R0L0 said:


>


nice


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Anyone know if these are tru rays, or what they are? Thanks


----------



## SAUL

Tru classic


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

SAUL said:


> Tru classic


Hey Saul what do you think they are worth assuming that they are all a little rusty like the one in the pic? Im thinking of buying them, there for sale locally.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

R0L0 said:


>


dam rolo these are dope!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> dam rolo these are dope!!!:thumbsup:


Right on bro.. the homie sanjo95116 hooked it up....


----------



## Robert =woody65=

R0L0 said:


>


nice wheels,I love the look


----------



## R0L0

Robert =woody65= said:


> nice wheels,I love the look


thx bro.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

R0L0 said:


> Right on bro.. the homie sanjo95116 hooked it up....


Nice.. Yea he a good dude an solid when it come to bidniss!!


----------



## implala66

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Anyone know if these are tru rays, or what they are? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 611569


what size, standards or reversed ???? how much ???


----------



## SAUL

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Hey Saul what do you think they are worth assuming that they are all a little rusty like the one in the pic? Im thinking of buying them, there for sale locally.


No more than $200


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Thanks Saul



SAUL said:


> No more than $200


----------



## implala66

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Hey Saul what do you think they are worth assuming that they are all a little rusty like the one in the pic? Im thinking of buying them, there for sale locally.





SAUL said:


> No more than $200


for that price if they are 14's and std's, if you don't want them, Ill take them.............


----------



## BIG LOUU

$500 OR BEST OFFER CALL 310-930-6775


----------



## BIG LOUU

BIG LOUU said:


> $500 OR BEST OFFER CALL 310-930-6775


BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## sdropnem

PM Sent


----------



## BIG LOUU

sdropnem said:


> PM Sent


GOT IT


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## sdropnem

tpimuncie said:


> Driver condition diamond wires, 14x7s $350 or trade what you got?


 I'm sure these are sold????


----------



## tpimuncie

sdropnem said:


> I'm sure these are sold????


Sold em to a homie of mine he has not used them ill ask him if he wants to sell em


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## implala66

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Anyone know if these are tru rays, or what they are? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 611569




waiting on your response ......................


----------



## BIG LOUU

$500...


----------



## sdropnem

tpimuncie said:


> Sold em to a homie of mine he has not used them ill ask him if he wants to sell em


Orale, that'll be


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

BIG LOUU said:


> View attachment 609564


pm sent


----------



## BIG LOUU

rollinoldskoo said:


> pm sent


PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD ONLY 1 HAS 5 HOLES ALL OTHERS HAVE 10


----------



## sdropnem

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

BIG LOUU said:


> $500...


what size are these


----------



## implala66

WTB a set of standards 14' or 15's Tru=Classics, daily drivers, rust ok, as longs as the chrome is not peeling off, PM me or post here if you have any for sale................


----------



## Lots_a_lows

implala66 said:


> WTB a set of standards 14' or 15's Tru=Classics, daily drivers, rust ok, as longs as the chrome is not peeling off, PM me or post here if you have any for sale................


Not sure if you're just looking for Classics, but I got some 15" Standard Appliance wire wheels, 15" Standard Star Wires with gold cap and gold spokes or I have a set of 15" standard Tru Spokes (pictured) $500 with no center cap buyer pays shipping.


----------



## sdropnem

TruespokeInc said:


> I would like your opinion on a couple of questions. If we introduce a new wheel in 2010, which would you prefer, a new Tru=ray or a new Tru=classic? We probably won't be able to bring out both styles at once and one must come before the other. We have built a few sets of new Tru=rays for customers already. This is a 2009 Tru=ray with stainless steel spokes and nipples that we built for a 1965 Impala show car, in size 13 X 7. Sadly, we don't have original caps and we run the repros that are not as nice as we would like. We do take them and polish them out and plate: copper/nickel/chrome to make them as nice as possible. Do you think this 2009 Tru=ray would satisfy the Tru=ray fanatic or would you insist on an even more authentic wheel? The Tru=classic will be very close but may be made in one-piece for added strength and precision. Thanks for your opinions. Dave


 Nice!


----------



## BIG LOUU

GALLO 59 said:


> what size are these


SOLD


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

R0L0 said:


>


damn those are nice


----------



## kaos283

BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Got these 14x7s tru rays for sale, $1300. They have Chevy bolt pattern.


----------



## sdropnem

Nice......post more pix!!!


----------



## sanjo95116

Got some 13 and 14 inch tru spokes restored for sale in bay area anyone looking for a set $1300


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sdropnem said:


> Nice......post more pix!!!


I'll pot some more by tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## fabianchev59

My collection, complete set of classics, complete set of rays crossed lace, 2 rays straight lace, any ideas what the whole lot would sell for?


----------



## tpimuncie

Looking for og tru classic caps thanks


----------



## rollin 72 monte

i got one new 175/70/14 hankook tire for sale i dismounted the tire because i sold the rim


----------



## sanjo95116

sanjo95116 said:


> Got some 13 and 14 inch tru spokes restored for sale in bay area anyone looking for a set $1300


14 inch tru rays


----------



## sdropnem

:thumbsup:


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

Lookin for a set of 13x7 tru spokes or tru classics show me wat u got


----------



## sanjo95116

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> Lookin for a set of 13x7 tru spokes or tru classics show me wat u got


Have a set of 13 restored $1300 with accessories


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## elsylient

implala66 said:


> WTB a set of standards 14' or 15's Tru=Classics, daily drivers, rust ok, as longs as the chrome is not peeling off, PM me or post here if you have any for sale................


4-15's True Ray, No Tires $650.00---looking for 14"s


























l


----------



## StandiN_3_N805

sanjo95116 said:


> Have a set of 13 restored $1300 with accessories


Wat bolt pattern will they fit on a 83 baby linc


----------



## sanjo95116

5X4.75 AND 5X5


----------



## 6t2_impala

Looking for original tru classic caps and medallions.


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Looking for og tru classic caps thanks


.

Got some please disregard Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

6t2_impala said:


> Looking for original tru classic caps and medallions.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nenin64

SAUL said:


> Tru Rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F
> 
> For sale?


----------



## PARRA75

looking for caps just pick up some bolt ons ....


----------



## tpimuncie

Did they make 14x8 tru classics?


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## AGCutty

tpimuncie said:


>


Are these for sale?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

AGCutty said:


> Are these for sale?


x61


----------



## bullet one

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice


----------



## 1960 IMPALA 348tri

are you selling the set with the 59 spinner they are restored right for 1300.00


----------



## Robert =woody65=

tpimuncie said:


>


Bad ass wheels,I'm looking for a few singles to make my set


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

I got s restored set with spacers and lug nuts 14x7. Triple chrome hit me up thru pm if intetstead.


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass luis


----------



## 6t2_impala

Looking for tru classic caps


----------



## liv_n_low

Anybody have 14x6 with rwd cadillac bolt pattern?


----------



## bullet one

Going on a set of classic's


----------



## 62ssrag

bullet one said:


> Going on a set of classic's


Thats the ticket!


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## 6t2_impala

bullet one said:


> Going on a set of classic's


Those look perfect!!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass luis






6t2_impala said:


> Looking for tru classic caps


:thumbsup:



bullet one said:


> Going on a set of classic's


:fool2:



danny_boy_65 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

tpimuncie said:


>


Hey bro you want to sell your tru ray caps?


----------



## tpimuncie

Gonna keep em to change up the look bro, does anyone know whats the best cap to use for 59 spinners?


----------



## R0L0

tpimuncie said:


> Gonna keep em to change up the look bro, does anyone know whats the best cap to use for 59 spinners?


The cheap hex ones.. thats the ones im am using for my classics.


----------



## tpimuncie

Cool thanks


----------



## cadillacjacc

What company does the restoration on tru-ray wheels?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

cadillacjacc said:


> What company does the restoration on tru-ray wheels?


Hit up Freaky tales in here, cool ass Kat and good prices too. Pm him for info.


----------



## jayteenaz

anyone have a set of tru ray caps for sale


----------



## 6t2_impala

Any one have tru classic caps and medallions for sale??? Pm me with pics and price!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one

Dome cap







or flat caps


----------



## tpimuncie

THOSE LOOK SICK ON DOMES!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

x2 very nice bullet


----------



## bullet one

tpimuncie said:


> THOSE LOOK SICK ON DOMES!!


Thanks homie


----------



## bullet one

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> x2 very nice bullet


Thanks


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> THOSE LOOK SICK ON DOMES!!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


Nice


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...rays-rims-caps-emblems-also.html#post16528427


----------



## tpimuncie

SAUL said:


> TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


Saul is the man! Those look familiar


----------



## orchid66ragss

Anybody have a set ?


----------



## SAUL

tpimuncie said:


> Saul is the man! Those look familiar


Yuuup!!!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

SAUL said:


> TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


SE VE CHINGON!


----------



## SAUL

Thanks homie


----------



## jayteenaz

*new caps*

brand new set of tru classic/ray caps in phx for $80.


----------



## 6t2_impala

bullet one said:


> Dome cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or flat caps


Looks good


----------



## sdropnem

Slapped on some new 5 20s on the Tru Rays!


----------



## sdropnem

more focused


----------



## 62ssrag

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3720395248.html

Yes these are mine for sale pm if interstead.
I've been asked more tha once if these are mcleans since truray didnt make a 13". Well like it says in listing custom made or rebuilt with og truray hub.


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

sdropnem said:


> Slapped on some new 5 20s on the Tru Rays!


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

Thanks Lou......here's a better pic


----------



## tpimuncie

sdropnem said:


> Thanks Lou......here's a better pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

Gracias !


----------



## BIG LOUU

sdropnem said:


> Thanks Lou......here's a better pic


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

Appreciate that Carnal!


----------



## 6t2_impala

Any tru classics caps and medallions ?????


----------



## indiangiver

sharp came out with a 13x7 and everyone would put the tru ray caps on them.


----------



## SAUL

Anyone ever seen these, they look like spacers for a smaller cap to fit on a tru ray, classic or McLean


----------



## SAUL




----------



## tpimuncie

Rally america wheels has those adapters for different caps.


----------



## Mixteco

*Been seriously thinking of picking up a set of these for my Monte Carlo...gbody tho. Are the TruRay's bolt ons? What about the TruSpokes are they also bolt ons? Anybody got any pictures of these on a GBODY Monte Carlo, Regal, Cutlass? *


----------



## big al 54

so you could use there to mount 59 impala spinners


----------



## 62legacy

What 13 inch wheel came with 52 spokes, i just picked some up but dont know what they are. The hub tapers out in the back like tru rays. Can anybody help?


----------



## bullet one

62legacy said:


> What 13 inch wheel came with 52 spokes, i just picked some up but dont know what they are. The hub tapers out in the back like tru rays. Can anybody help?


Post pics


----------



## tpimuncie

62legacy said:


> What 13 inch wheel came with 52 spokes, i just picked some up but dont know what they are. The hub tapers out in the back like tru rays. Can anybody help?


Mcleans were 52 spoke but yes post pics


----------



## 62legacy

tpimuncie said:


> Mcleans were 52 spoke but yes post pics


I will try to get pics. They don't have caps so I need to get some. I wasn't sure how many spokes are on old school mcleans.


----------



## tpimuncie

62legacy said:


> I will try to get pics. They don't have caps so I need to get some. I wasn't sure how many spokes are on old school mcleans.


Cool i saw some today at a swapmeet in sac for $300 these them?


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3720395248.html
> 
> Yes these are mine for sale pm if interstead.
> I've been asked more tha once if these are mcleans since truray didnt make a 13". Well like it says in listing custom made or rebuilt with og truray hub.



TTT


----------



## GTColorado

SAUL said:


> TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


these are what I need anyone got a set like this for sale


----------



## SAUL

Those right there are Tru Classics


----------



## 62legacy

What cap do i use under for 59 spinners?


----------



## SAUL

Octagon caps. But dont use the repop octagon cap use the original ones they hold on to the rim better those cheap repop octagons wont hold aswell as the o.g ones


----------



## GTColorado

SAUL said:


> Those right there are Tru Classics


you got any for sale


----------



## SAUL

Sorry homie nothing right now. But hit up Freaky tales or 62ssrag on here they might have something clean for u


----------



## rollin 72 monte

SAUL said:


> Sorry homie nothing right now. But hit up Freaky tales or 62ssrag on here they might have something clean for u


was up hommie any word on that 8 track loco


----------



## SAUL

rollin 72 monte said:


> was up hommie any word on that 8 track loco


what's up homie i checked but they are all pretty much good for parts only


----------



## mr.rubio89

Have a new set of tru classic caps and medallions. Nos in original tru spoke boxes. Taking offers


----------



## SAUL

mr.rubio89 said:


> Have a new set of tru classic caps and medallions. Nos in original tru spoke boxes. Taking offers


Nice


----------



## R0L0

mr.rubio89 said:


> Have a new set of tru classic caps and medallions. Nos in original tru spoke boxes. Taking offers


post pics and price please


----------



## mr.rubio89




----------



## stock 1963ss

how many of the dome caps do you have and what the price?


----------



## MR.59

mr.rubio89 said:


> View attachment 637484


GOOD SELER TO DEAL WITH!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> GOOD SELER TO DEAL WITH!


So Does That Mean You Bought The Tru Classic Caps and Medallions?


----------



## wiresandtires

mr.rubio89 said:


> Have a new set of tru classic caps and medallions. Nos in original tru spoke boxes. Taking offers


hit me up on pm with a price need several sets


----------



## classicbowties

Are the caps still available? Like to buy a set


----------



## mr.rubio89

thx for replies, set is sold


----------



## Lumpsum

you still got em homey? If so, how much? 



porkys1965impalass said:


> Post some pics of your tru classics


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA​


----------



## sdropnem

Those are NICE Modela!


----------



## 6t2_impala




----------



## MODELA30

thanks dropnem


----------



## danny_boy_65

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 641097


..:thumbsup:


----------



## 6t2_impala

Tpimuncie new spinners caps


----------



## MODELA30

hey 6t2 are those for sale?


----------



## 6t2_impala

No but hit up freaky tails on here that's where I got mine!


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Does That Mean You Bought The Tru Classic Caps and Medallions?


NO, I HAVE DONE BUSINESS WITH THIS GUY BEFORE,
AND HE`S DOES WHAT HE SAYS HE`LL DO


----------



## Lil Spanks

price??


----------



## Lil Spanks

MODELA30 said:


> THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA​


price???


----------



## tpimuncie

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 641303
> 
> Tpimuncie new spinners caps


Gracias homie! Your medallions will be on their way soooon!


----------



## tpimuncie

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 641097


BADASS!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

6t2_impala said:


> No but hit up freaky tails on here that's where I got mine!


How much


----------



## MODELA30

$210.00 shipped


----------



## mr.rubio89

Im looking for a set of tru classics restored 14 inch ,5x5 bolt pattern. Thx


----------



## mr.rubio89

Need to buy a set of tru cassics. 14 inch standered. Restored. If anybody is working on parting some. Let me know. Thx


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


>


Love tht look.. Hard to beat the old school


----------



## pancho pistolas

tpimuncie said:


>


Pssssh , Esta Perron  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

Firme :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t2_impala

looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6t2_impala

mr.rubio89 said:


> Im looking for a set of tru classics restored 14 inch ,5x5 bolt pattern. Thx


Hit Up FreakyTails


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 62legacy

nice what kind of tires are those?


----------



## bullet one

tpimuncie said:


>


nice!


----------



## R0L0

tpimuncie said:


>


Bad Ass Luis!!



62legacy said:


> nice what kind of tires are those?


X2 I need a set for my classics!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GOT A SET OF RESTORED CLASSICS FOR SALE. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, PM ME.


----------



## tpimuncie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Love tht look.. Hard to beat the old school





pancho pistolas said:


> Pssssh , Esta Perron  :thumbsup:





65ss said:


> Firme :thumbsup:





6t2_impala said:


> looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

62legacy said:


> nice what kind of tires are those?


hancook only tires I could find 


bullet one said:


> nice!





R0L0 said:


> Bad Ass Luis!!.:thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 I need a set for my classics!


----------



## tpimuncie

FREAKY TALES said:


> GOT A SET OF RESTORED CLASSICS FOR SALE. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, PM ME.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan

Any one have caps for 14x7 tru rays if I cant get um will be willing to sell 432 940 4877


----------



## sdropnem

tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks bro!


----------



## 6t2_impala

Thanks Tpimuncie!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62legacy

Any pics with black 59 spinner?


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA


----------



## tpimuncie

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 644923
> 
> Thanks Tpimuncie!!!!!!!!


LOOKS BADASSSS!!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

SAUL said:


> TTT FOR THE CLASSICS


 does anybody have a set of tru classic caps with the tru classic medallions for sale? Just like in this pic or a set of tru classic medallions? or just the tru classics caps must be like the caps in this pic and must be a full set please let me know if anybody has any for sale thanks


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA​


----------



## MODELA30

TTT


----------



## Bigsmooth

Anyone see the cross flags dome cap used as air cleaner cover in this months LRM. Its on a blue road king


----------



## AGCutty

See that. Bad ass bike too. Nice idea.


----------



## Bigsmooth

Yeah I dig it he should have painted the red flag, blue though. Someone early on in this thread had some done that way on this thread they looked sick!


----------



## sdropnem

*Happy 5 20 Day!*


----------



## sdropnem

TruE Rays and 5.20s


----------



## MODELA30

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## rIdaho

Bigsmooth said:


> Anyone see the cross flags dome cap used as air cleaner cover in this months LRM. Its on a blue road king


...stop lyin' homeboy.


----------



## sdropnem

MODELA30 said:


> NICE!!!!!!


 T Y!


----------



## BIG LOUU

sdropnem said:


> TruE ClassicS and 5.20s


nice


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## sdropnem

BIG LOUU said:


> nice


Thnx Homie!


----------



## R0L0

fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

R0L0 said:


> fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


nice!!!!:yes:


----------



## R0L0

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> nice!!!!:yes:


thx big dog!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

R0L0 said:


> fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


how much bro


----------



## MODELA30

R0L0 said:


> fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


JUST SENT P/M THANKS. KNUCK FROM INDIANA


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


1500 plus shipping firm with out spinners will have the hex caps but they are drilled for spinners, or 1800 plus shipping with caps. pm if interested.


----------



## 6t2_impala

Need some help with tire choices .!!


----------



## firme63ragtop

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 654439
> 
> Need some help with tire choices .!!


The one and only 5:20 !


----------



## 65ss

x2 on the 520s


----------



## MODELA30

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 654439
> 
> Need some help with tire choices .!!


DO YOU NEED TO ASK? SPORTWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MODELA30

THINKING OF SELLING SOME OF MY NEW OLD STOCK ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS KNUCK FROM INDIANA *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!*


----------



## 62ssrag

13" custom restored tru rays. pm me if interstead cash only so cal.


----------



## danny_boy_65

firme63ragtop said:


> The one and only 5:20 !


:thumbsup:


----------



## G Welding

62ssrag said:


> 13" custom restored tru rays. pm me if interstead cash only so cal.


Pm me price on wheels


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## MODELA30

*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!*







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

thses caps are like the ones above $180.00 shipped nice picture!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA​


----------



## MODELA30

ttt


----------



## MR.59

helping a friend , he`s got a set of rims out in REDLANDS CALIF 210 and the 10 freeyway, and body live out that way that can pick them up for me?


----------



## 62ssrag

62ssrag said:


> 13" custom restored tru rays. pm me if interstead cash only so cal.


TTT get them in time for the LA Torres Empire show in july. put your tires on and go! or can put them on 15580r13 milestars for $1800 out the door with caps.


----------



## 62ssrag

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3892658977


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> fully restored set of 14x7 Tru Classics with 59/60 spinner caps for sale PM me if interested.


No caps or spinners 1200 plus shipping.


----------



## lowlowlow

Any sources for aftermarket octagon caps? Rally America is out


----------



## 65ss

lowlowlow said:


> Any sources for aftermarket octagon caps? Rally America is out


lug nut king


----------



## AGCutty

65ss said:


> lug nut king


where can u get a hold of him cause I cant find them


----------



## 65ss

AGCutty said:


> where can u get a hold of him cause I cant find them


a few years ago I bought a couple sets from him at long beach swapmeet and I know hes usually at Pomona swapmeet too

based out of mira loma this might be them.send him a message through ebay and see if they respond.good luck


----------



## 65ss

also truspoke shows them at $35.00 per cap

http://www.truespoke.net/TSAcces.html


----------



## lowlowlow

Yeah, I seen that, but considering Rally America had them at 15 apiece, I'd like to try to find somewhere else



65ss said:


> also truspoke shows them at $35.00 per cap
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/TSAcces.html


----------



## AGCutty

65ss said:


> a few years ago I bought a couple sets from him at long beach swapmeet and I know hes usually at Pomona swapmeet too
> 
> based out of mira loma this might be them.send him a message through ebay and see if they respond.good luck


cool thanks ill give it a shot


----------



## jjfrom713

What the price on 14/7 true rays shipping to Houston tx 77033 an how are these on hoppers vs lay and play rides?


----------



## hoppin62

:nicoderm:


----------



## 62ssrag

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/3892658977.html


Anyone need a set for torrez empire show?? Show ready


----------



## MR.59

IM GOING TO NEED A SET OF 3 BAR TRUE SPOKE KNOCK OFFS
ANDBODY HAVE A CLEAN SET FOR SALE OR TRADE?
SOMEONE HAD A BOXED SET AT ONE TIME?


----------



## Sacra63

Freddy78 said:


>


 Still have these for sale?


----------



## implala66

Looking for a tru classic hub to restore


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> Looking for a tru classic hub to restore


TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

Tru classics nicest wheels ive ever owned!


----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Anybody got a set of 4 original tru classics caps forsale? With or with out the tru classics Center medallion but prefer to have the medallions with the caps if anybody has any forsale please let me know thanks


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## lowlowlow

Fakin da funk...McLeans with repop caps


----------



## porkys1965impalass

R0L0 said:


> No caps or spinners 1200 plus shipping.


Are these still up for sale


----------



## fabianchev59




----------



## fabianchev59

1975 cutlass supreme on Tru Classics, going to to get it ready for paint and roll it as a daily


----------



## implala66

Some wheels done by Zeus Wire Wheels


----------



## lowlowlow

Rebuilt or new


----------



## implala66

lowlowlow said:


> Rebuilt or new


Rebuilt, no one is making tru classic hubs


----------



## tpimuncie

Very nice


----------



## 65ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## porkys1965impalass

Anyone know how I can fix these holes


----------



## Buick64

Need a set 8184425267


----------



## hopnho

hi im from new zealand and am going to be in cali in a few months, im looking at ordering some 14x7 tru rays of the true spoke website for my 59 coupe, i was wondering if anyone knows where i could purchase the 59 spinners to suit? and if 14x7 reverse will clear rear cruisers? thanks


----------



## MR.59

hopnho said:


> hi im from new zealand and am going to be in cali in a few months, im looking at ordering some 14x7 tru rays of the true spoke website for my 59 coupe, i was wondering if anyone knows where i could purchase the 59 spinners to suit? and if 14x7 reverse will clear rear cruisers? thanks


why don`t you just buy the wheels from one of the vendors on here and save yourself some money
no need to go to a retail guy for the tru rays


----------



## hopnho

ok who would you recommend? dont get on here much and would like to use someone who is trusted as im overseas and just dont wana go sending cash and never see i again, also do they still make the 59 spinners new?


----------



## 62ssrag

hopnho said:


> ok who would you recommend? dont get on here much and would like to use someone who is trusted as im overseas and just dont wana go sending cash and never see i again, also do they still make the 59 spinners new?


Car shop Orange,Ca


----------



## MR.59

hopnho said:


> ok who would you recommend? dont get on here much and would like to use someone who is trusted as im overseas and just dont wana go sending cash and never see i again, also do they still make the 59 spinners new?


62ss has wheels
freaky tails has wheels
car shop has the spinners
classic industrys has spinners too


----------



## ez_rider

Message left on your voice mail. Hit me up if you don't get it. EZ - 562-201-1374


----------



## hopnho

MR.59 said:


> 62ss has wheels
> freaky tails has wheels
> car shop has the spinners
> classic industrys has spinners too


Thank you sir I purchased the caps from orange, and have a few leads on wheels now, thought you mite also know where I cud find a 348 tri carb manifold aswell? Appreciate your help thanks


----------



## traffictowing

R0L0 said:


> No caps or spinners 1200 plus shipping.


If there still available please hit me up really interested in them . Were are you located ?


----------



## CasinoDreams

SUP homies got a club member who is looking into getting a set of new tru rays cross laced in the near future for 55 pickup he looking on getting a set of15" reverse cross laced stainless steel ,he has a different front frame clip and larger brake kits.so the 14s wont work anyone no were he can get them besides tru website and a price .


----------



## tpimuncie

There was a set on ebay couple weeks back, 15x8s cheap too


----------



## 4evrlo

I have a set of 14x7 reverse,5 lug universal Tru Rays,restored,show ready up for sale,these have never been used since restoration,comes with 5 hex caps,I have a thread here in the wheel forum with a pic,these are also posted in the Los Angeles craigslist with a few more pics,get at me for more details,(661)302-1503 call or text,asking 1,500.00,Bakesfield,Calif


----------



## wiresandtires

( SUP homies got a club member who is looking into getting a set of new tru rays cross laced in the near future for 55 pickup he looking on getting a set of15" reverse cross laced stainless steel ,he has a different front frame clip and larger brake kits.so the 14s wont work anyone no were he can get them besides tru website and a price .)
Hit me up on p.m. I don't have that but I can make it. Just need 411 on specs
Chumauffin:


----------



## MR.59

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 685182
> 
> ( SUP homies got a club member who is looking into getting a set of new tru rays cross laced in the near future for 55 pickup he looking on getting a set of15" reverse cross laced stainless steel ,he has a different front frame clip and larger brake kits.so the 14s wont work anyone no were he can get them besides tru website and a price .)
> Hit me up on p.m. I don't have that but I can make it. Just need 411 on specs
> Chumauffin:


you build some nice rims!


----------



## CasinoDreams

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 685182
> 
> ( SUP homies got a club member who is looking into getting a set of new tru rays cross laced in the near future for 55 pickup he looking on getting a set of15" reverse cross laced stainless steel ,he has a different front frame clip and larger brake kits.so the 14s wont work anyone no were he can get them besides tru website and a price .)
> Hit me up on p.m. I don't have that but I can make it. Just need 411 on specs
> Chumauffin:


No dout homie


----------



## chevydaddy619

TRU=RAY#


----------



## chevydaddy619

TRU=RAY 14X7 REMINGTON 175/75/14


----------



## chevydaddy619




----------



## 63 ss Chevy

*Rivi*








This car was at my hommies shop


----------



## big al 54

ANY BODY HAVE 6 LUG 14 7 S


----------



## danny_boy_65

chevydaddy619 said:


> View attachment 686087


BAD MO FO RIGHT THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Fully restored/resized set of 14x7 TRU CLASSICS,done by Pat. $1650 for the set,with 59/60 caps included. These will be ready by this Friday,the 30th. They are 5x4.75 bolt pattern PM me with any questions.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Lowrider19 said:


> Fully restored/resized set of 14x7 TRU CLASSICS,done by Pat. $1650 for the set,with 59/60 caps included. These will be ready by this Friday,the 30th. They are 5x4.75 bolt pattern PM me with any questions.


bad Ass wheels


----------



## CasinoDreams

sup homies anyone know were I can get 59/60 spinner caps, going to be used on new school tru rays


----------



## tpimuncie

Ebay, summit, carshop, classic industries


----------



## aztecsef1

Seen that bad boy in Mesa badass!


----------



## implala66

Looking to trade this pesco 777 for a set of domed caps with tru ray medallions


----------



## 6t2_impala




----------



## tpimuncie

SICKK!


----------



## FOLSOM

Lowrider19 said:


> Fully restored/resized set of 14x7 TRU CLASSICS,done by Pat. $1650 for the set,with 59/60 caps included. These will be ready by this Friday,the 30th. They are 5x4.75 bolt pattern PM me with any questions.


Always available? Send pm thx


----------



## Lowrider19

Pretty much,Pat has a few hubs he's collected and are already chromed,he uses those when someone sends their hubs for a resto......any size,and bolt pattern.


----------



## 1BADLAC

What kind of wheel is this


----------



## SAUL

Tru classic with McLean cap


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> Tru classic with McLean cap


:yes:


----------



## 1BADLAC

I just bout all 4 wheel's but they looked real nice so I had to ask the pros what kind they were!!thanks


----------



## wiresandtires

big al 54 said:


> ANY BODY HAVE 6 LUG 14 7 S


 Big Al what you looking to put it on? I don't have any built, although I have parts to build any 6 lug rims tru






ray cross lace for bombs or whatever. this pic is just a little something I did for one of the boys in the car club. Hit me up on a p.m. uffin:Chuma


----------



## MR.59

wiresandtires said:


> Big Al what you looking to put it on? I don't have any built, although I have parts to build any 6 lug rims tru
> View attachment 752522
> ray cross lace for bombs or whatever. this pic is just a little something I did for one of the boys in the car club. Hit me up on a p.m. uffin:Chuma


YOU DID A GREAT JOB BUILDING MY WHEELS


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> YOU DID A GREAT JOB BUILDING MY WHEELS


Yo Perry got some og tru=spoke douhnut caps they could use a refinish but there og $25


----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> Yo Perry got some og tru=spoke douhnut caps they could use a refinish but there og $25


NO DONUTS, GOING WITH THE 3 BARS


----------



## 1BADLAC

Well I wasn't but let's see for sell spokes and hub look really good just the dishes r faded!!))


----------



## big al 54

wiresandtires said:


> Big Al what you looking to put it on? I don't have any built, although I have parts to build any 6 lug rims tru
> View attachment 752522
> ray cross lace for bombs or whatever. this pic is just a little something I did for one of the boys in the car club. Hit me up on a p.m. uffin:Chuma


its for a friend of mine 1941 chevy how much do you charge to build a set of tru ray 6 lugs for 14 7s and i have a set of tru classics i want to have redone how much for those they are in great shape to not curbed


----------



## MR.59

1BADLAC said:


> Well I wasn't but let's see for sell spokes and hub look really good just the dishes r faded!!))
> View attachment 754329
> View attachment 754337


what`s the bolt pattern?


----------



## 1BADLAC

for a chevy


----------



## MR.59

1BADLAC said:


> for a chevy


how much are they?


----------



## 1BADLAC

550 obo


----------



## wiresandtires

Big Al quote sent on pm Chuma


big al 54 said:


> its for a friend of mine 1941 chevy how much do you charge to build a set of tru ray 6 lugs for 14 7s and i have a set of tru classics i want to have redone how much for those they are in great shape to not curbed


----------



## 1BADLAC

Sold to my boy joey!!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider19

Bump.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Any one have a set of Tru rays14/7?


----------



## MR.59

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Any one have a set of Tru rays14/7?


 "WIRESANDTIRES" CAN BUILD YOU SOME FRESH ONES LIKE MINE
HIT UP MR. CHUMA


----------



## Lowrider19

So can Pat at Zeus. Look at my post above,those are 14x7's.


----------



## wiresandtires

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Any one have a set of Tru rays14/7?


 hit me up on a pm with your info  Chuma


----------



## sdropnem

I only need 1 TruE Ray 14 X 7 reversed to complete my set !!!!! How much and pix


----------



## wiresandtires

Andrew beautiful car, it was nice doing business with you; the rims look good on that glass house
View attachment 827873
Call me when you get your convertible we'll hook it up with a fresh set of True Classics with original caps. You've got my number Chumauffin:








andrewlister said:


> Spanish Stroll
> 
> Coming soon to theatres near you
> 
> Lol


----------



## implala66

wiresandtires said:


> Andrew beautiful car, it was nice doing business with you; the rims look good on that glass house
> View attachment 827873
> Call me when you get your convertible we'll hook it up with a fresh set of True Classics with original caps. You've got my number Chumauffin:
> View attachment 827881


Nice


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

TTT!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## BIGJ77MC

tpimuncie said:


>


Lookin good homie!!!! Hope all is well


----------



## lowdeville

tpimuncie said:


>


:worship:makes me want to get a truck!


----------



## fabianchev59

Looking for one tru classic for sale, anyone got one, one of mine is bent, willing to trade, I have two straight lace tru rays or a set of cross lace tru rays that need to be restored


----------



## fabianchev59




----------



## fabianchev59




----------



## 6t2_impala

tpimuncie said:


> Tru classics nicest wheels ive ever owned!


 Sick!!!


----------



## 6t2_impala

Hands down you need a set for the truck and impala


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


>


Luis your truck is badass!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

fabianchev59 said:


> Looking for one tru classic for sale, anyone got one, one of mine is bent, willing to trade, I have two straight lace tru rays or a set of cross lace tru rays that need to be restored


Hit Up WIRES AND TIRES on Here.He Might Be able to help you out...


----------



## tpimuncie

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lookin good homie!!!! Hope all is well


:thumbsup:


lowdeville said:


> :worship:makes me want to get a truck!


:thumbsup:



6t2_impala said:


> Sick!!!


:thumbsup:



6t2_impala said:


> Hands down you need a set for the truck and impala


:biggrin: wanna get a set of mcleans in the future 



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Luis your truck is badass!!


 Thanks bro, slowly getting to where I want it


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient

fabianchev59 said:


>


how much for two


----------



## Lots_a_lows

I loves my Trus. Here are a couple of my rides on Trus 






54 Chevy on Tru Rays






72 Riviera on Tru Classics


----------



## aztecsef1

Lots_a_lows said:


> I loves my Trus. Here are a couple of my rides on Trus
> View attachment 894194
> 54 Chevy on Tru Rays
> View attachment 894162
> 72 Riviera on Tru Classics


Badass rides Eli!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

elsylient said:


> how much for two


i need two wheels too:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Lots_a_lows

aztecsef1 said:


> Badass rides Eli!


 Thanks Sef :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

Lots_a_lows said:


> I loves my Trus. Here are a couple of my rides on Trus
> View attachment 894194
> 54 Chevy on Tru Rays
> View attachment 894162
> 72 Riviera on Tru Classics


Lookin Good Homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows

danny_boy_65 said:


> Lookin Good Homie!:thumbsup:


Thanks my Brudda


----------



## 6t2_impala

Looking for tru classics medallions and tru classic hubs


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## wiresandtires

nice wheels


----------



## Richiecool69elka

wiresandtires said:


> nice wheels


Yes They Are!!!!:thumbsup: Did You Do Those?:nicoderm:


----------



## wiresandtires

I can't remember homie . What you think they look show quality or just so so? Tu sabes homie that's the big Rudy's Impala from GROUPE and no faking the funk here. I'll post you a clean ass picture if you like. Chuma


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> Fully restored/resized set of 14x7 TRU CLASSICS,done by Pat at Zeus. $1650 for the set,with 59/60 caps included. They are 5x4.75 bolt pattern PM me.


Bump.


----------



## implala66

wiresandtires said:


> I can't remember homie . What you think they look show quality or just so so? Tu sabes homie that's the big Rudy's Impala from GROUPE and no faking the funk here. I'll post you a clean ass picture if you like. Chuma


Please post more pics, we know you don't fake the funk, always building some clean wheels, saludos de Tejas


----------



## Richiecool69elka

wiresandtires said:


> I can't remember homie . What you think they look show quality or just so so? Tu sabes homie that's the big Rudy's Impala from GROUPE and no faking the funk here. I'll post you a clean ass picture if you like. Chuma


Simon Post Some Pics.Show The Gente how Firme your Wheels are.Hey Dont You Do Alot Of The Wheels Big GROUPE Has On There Rides? The True Spokes You Do Are Really Nice Also..:nicoderm: Keep Doing Firme Work Los Que Saben Saben..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

implala66 said:


> Please post more pics, we know you don't fake the funk, always building some clean wheels, saludos de Tejas


See That Chuma.Even The Gente From Tejas Like The Firme Jale You Do.:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

That's cuz I'm from el chuco loco Chuma


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

I need to get a set of Classics restored in AZ OR CA.....Wheres/Who is the best place to get them done?


----------



## wiresandtires

MICHOACANUNO said:


> I need to get a set of Classics restored in AZ OR CA.....Wheres/Who is the best place to get them done?
> View attachment 912770


 hit me up with your info on a pm Chuma


----------



## wiresandtires

implala66 said:


> Please post more pics, we know you don't fake the funk, always building some clean wheels, saludos de Tejas


 Igual mente!


----------



## MR.59

wiresandtires said:


> Igual mente!
> View attachment 912994
> View attachment 913002
> View attachment 913010
> View attachment 913018
> View attachment 913026
> View attachment 913034
> View attachment 913042
> View attachment 913050
> View attachment 913058
> View attachment 913066


NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MICHOACANUNO said:


> I need to get a set of Classics restored in AZ OR CA.....Wheres/Who is the best place to get them done?
> View attachment 912770


Hit Up WIRESANDTIRES Vato Does Firme Work...:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

wiresandtires said:


> Igual mente!
> View attachment 912994
> View attachment 913002
> View attachment 913010
> View attachment 913018
> View attachment 913026
> View attachment 913034
> View attachment 913042
> View attachment 913050
> View attachment 913058
> View attachment 913066



Nice :thumbsup: , Chuma have you ever done some tru classics in 13"?


----------



## Richiecool69elka

implala66 said:


> Nice :thumbsup: , Chuma have you ever done some tru classics in 13"?


PM Him Bro,You can get His Number and Than Have Yourself Some Really Nice Wheels...He's Cool People Bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

Yes I have on a 1963 Impala for a car club Chuma


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Him Bro,You can get His Number and Than Have Yourself Some Really Nice Wheels...He's Cool People Bro.:thumbsup:


THESE ARE MY 14`S, THE NEXT SET WILL BE 13`S, MR. CHUMA BUILDS SOME BADASS WHEELS


----------



## implala66

wiresandtires said:


> Yes I have on a 1963 Impala for a car club Chuma




Post pics of them when you get a chance.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE MY 14`S, THE NEXT SET WILL BE 13`S, MR. CHUMA BUILDS SOME BADASS WHEELS


Yes He Does..:yes:


----------



## shainerman

Anybody have any 14x7 trus rev for sale? Need driver quality. Have cash or a BRAND NEW set of 14x7 rev supremes to trade


----------



## Lowrider19

I have a restored set of 14x7's,but not a used set.


----------



## stealer66

SAUL said:


> :yes: :yes:


 where are you located how much for a set with tires


----------



## texas son

how much for the tru classics


----------



## tpimuncie

Lowrider19 said:


> I have a restored set of 14x7's,but not a used set.
> View attachment 920522


5 on 5?


----------



## jimdog

I HAVE THESE NOS TRU SPOKE CAPS FOR SALE $200 OBO MAKE OFFER 
CALL OR TEXT JIMMY 805-409-5330 THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN USE BOXES WE NO GOOD ..


----------



## Lowrider19

Lowrider19 said:


> Fully restored/resized set of 14x7 TRU CLASSICS,done by Pat. $1650 for the set,with 59/60 caps included. These will be ready by this Friday,the 30th. They are 5x4.75 bolt pattern PM me with any questions.





texas son said:


> how much for the tru classics





tpimuncie said:


> 5 on 5?


 5x4.75,i'm sure they can be drilled for 5x5 also,though.


----------



## tpimuncie

Looking for one wheel 14x6 or 14x7


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

MICHOACANUNO said:


> I need to get a set of Classics restored in AZ OR CA.....Wheres/Who is the best place to get them done?
> View attachment 912770


 i need a full set of these tru classic caps does anybody have a set forsale? Please let me know thanks


----------



## aztecsef1

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> i need a full set of these tru classic caps does anybody have a set forsale? Please let me know thanks


I have a set


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

aztecsef1 said:


> I have a set


 pm me a price please thanks


----------



## S.J convrt59

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE MY 14`S, THE NEXT SET WILL BE 13`S, MR. CHUMA BUILDS SOME BADASS WHEELS


Those are badass wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

wiresandtires said:


> Igual mente!
> View attachment 912994
> View attachment 913002
> View attachment 913010
> View attachment 913018
> View attachment 913026
> View attachment 913034
> View attachment 913042
> View attachment 913050
> View attachment 913058
> View attachment 913066


Damn Homie, I need to get me a set. Bad ass work :nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## 62ssrag

I got something in the works


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> I got something in the works


Nice


----------



## MR.59

ANY TRUE CLASSIC CORES TO REBUILD? 
NEED CLEAN ONES
CAN ALSO TAKE TRUE RAYS IN A CROSSLACE
4.75 AND 5.0 BOLT PATTERN
GM ON GM


----------



## 76pontgp

I need to know if you can restore a set of 13" mcleans for me and how much? my bolt hole pattern is kinda shot on the 5 on 5 3/4. need to know if you replace the plate with the bolt hole patterns too?


----------



## wiresandtires

post pics of you hubs front and back. I'll check them out I have extra small baby mcleans Chuma


----------



## MR.59

76pontgp said:


> I need to know if you can restore a set of 13" mcleans for me and how much? my bolt hole pattern is kinda shot on the 5 on 5 3/4. need to know if you replace the plate with the bolt hole patterns too?


IF ANYBODY CAN FIX THEM IT WOULD BE MR. "CHUMA"


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> IF ANYBODY CAN FIX THEM IT WOULD BE MR. "CHUMA"


X2 :yes:


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> ANY TRUE CLASSIC CORES TO REBUILD?
> NEED CLEAN ONES
> CAN ALSO TAKE TRUE RAYS IN A CROSSLACE
> 4.75 AND 5.0 BOLT PATTERN
> GM ON GM


x2, looking for a set of classic hubs


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> x2, looking for a set of classic hubs


GOT A SET OF TRUE SPOKE HUBS 45 SPOKE BOLT PATTERN 4.50 FORD CHEVY 4.75 GOT 4 , NO SPACERS , GOOD SHAPE TO RESTORE INTO 14 OR 13 TRUE SPOKES.


----------



## 67chevy

MR.59 said:


> YOU DID A GREAT JOB BUILDING MY WHEELS


wondrin how much would a set of these wheels cost but 13x7s came up on sum 13s wit new tires but guy only has 3 rims wud appreciate any help thanks


----------



## MR.59

67chevy said:


> wondrin how much would a set of these wheels cost but 13x7s came up on sum 13s wit new tires but guy only has 3 rims wud appreciate any help thanks


ASK MR. "CHUMA" HE`S THE RIM GURU
ASK HIM TO BUILD YOU THE 1 RIM


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

14x7 Tru-Classics with 59 caps .. sitting on 5.20x14 

Gonna be rollin on my 58


----------



## implala66




----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


>


THIS WEOULD BE NICE IF SOMEONE WAS BUILDING AN OLD SCHOOL VW 
OR REDRILL A STOCK BOLT PATERN ON THEM


----------



## gibby64

How do you attach the 59 spinner to the Tru-rays... I have a set and am looking at getting the spinners for them for my '58. -Gibby


----------



## aztecsef1

gibby64 said:


> How do you attach the 59 spinner to the Tru-rays... I have a set and am looking at getting the spinners for them for my '58. -Gibby


Drill the caps and bolt on...use repop caps


----------



## MR.59

gibby64 said:


> How do you attach the 59 spinner to the Tru-rays... I have a set and am looking at getting the spinners for them for my '58. -Gibby


YES, YOU NEED TO DRILL AND BOLT THE SPINNER TO A CAP THAT FITS THE HUB.
GUYS BUY THE RE-POP`D CAPS, THEN BOLT THE SPINNERS ON TOP


----------



## gibby64

thanks so much, who sells the re-pops?


----------



## MR.59

gibby64 said:


> thanks so much, who sells the re-pops?


think it was AMERICAN wheel? it`s a china cap, so not much $$


----------



## gibby64

I've been searching... Anyone got a link I'd appreciate it!


----------



## MR.59

gibby64 said:


> I've been searching... Anyone got a link I'd appreciate it!


performance tire in longbeach


----------



## lowlowlow

gibby64 said:


> I've been searching... Anyone got a link I'd appreciate it!


I have McLeans and I put a repop tru-classic octagon cap on them, so they should be the same size

http://www.truespoke.net/TSAcces.html


McLean caps are cheaper and since you'll be drilling and covering them up anyways...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111209073940?lpid=82

When I was looking for octagons, these guys used to have them but when I called, they said they were out and didn't know when they would have more, but they show McLean caps still
http://www.rallyamerica.com/Hubcaps___Accessories.html

When I ended up buying them, I bought them from G-Boyz but through ebay.
http://gboyzcustomwheels.com/accessories.html


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1041498


i like these caps the most of all they were made well the octagons look good also I just like them better with a straight laced TRU ray but the TRU classic looks the best with the traditional cap if you can still find them. Just my preference. Probably when they were introduced late 70s early 80s that what they were released with, keeping it traditional.


----------



## 62ssrag

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1041498


Ah those are my 13" classics. Anybody interstead hit me up


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> Ah those are my 13" classics. Anybody interstead hit me up


They look nice in 13's got to find me a set of hubs and caps like the ones in the pic


----------



## SAUL

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 1041370
> View attachment 1041418
> View attachment 1041426


Nice!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

SAUL said:


> Nice!!


whats up saul how you doing


----------



## danny_boy_65

SAUL said:


> Nice!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOVEN619

Lowrider19 said:


> I have a restored set of 14x7's,but not a used set.
> View attachment 920522


how much for the caps? need them black for mcleans


----------



## bills chop shop

implala66 said:


> They look nice in 13's got to find me a set of hubs and caps like the ones in the pic


How much an can u ship


----------



## S.J convrt59

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1041498


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

BIG LOUU said:


> whats up saul how you doing


Ey Lou I've been good brother how about yourself?


----------



## disco6479

Were can I rechome true classics


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1041498


 dam those caps are hella clean i need a set for my classics i have the rims just missing the original traditional classic caps if anybody has a set for sale please let me know


----------



## SAUL

nice!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave:


SAUL said:


> nice!


----------



## SAUL

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave:


Qvole Robert how you been brother


----------



## CustomMachines

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1041498



shitty picture, awesome wheel. love that cap/insert combo


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

wiresandtires said:


> hit me up with your info on a pm Chuma


PM sent........


----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66




----------



## firme63ragtop

implala66 said:


>


For sale ?


----------



## implala66

firme63ragtop said:


> For sale ?


Keeping them


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 1089537
> GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


they look good, I'm still on the hunt for two more hubs to get a set redone


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 1089537
> GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


Dang Another Good Job By Chuma..:thumbsup: Looking Good.:nicoderm:


----------



## implala66

Robert =woody65= said:


> they look good, I'm still on the hunt for two more hubs to get a set redone



For sale????


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

Robert =woody65= said:


> they look good, I'm still on the hunt for two more hubs to get a set redone


Hit up Chuma......I dropped him off a couple extra hubs I had.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

MICHOACANUNO said:


> Hit up Chuma......I dropped him off a couple extra hubs I had.


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

implala66 said:


> For sale????


no bro:no:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> Qvole Robert how you been brother


aqui nomas bro hustling, how's everything hope al is good:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 1089537
> GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


DAMN!
THOSE LOOK CLEAN!


----------



## mylowbu76

*TRU CLASSIC WIRES & 520 TIRES*

Hey guys ,new to the site but not new to the lifestyle,here's my contribution to this firme thread...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

mylowbu76 said:


> Hey guys ,new to the site but not new to the lifestyle,here's my contribution to this firme thread...


:thumbsup: Welcome..


----------



## jayteenaz

post a full size pic of the 76 cutlass nice rides dont see them too often


----------



## mylowbu76

Thanks for the welcome, the ride my Calssics are on is actually a 76 Regal , they are rare &this one is very clean , I picked it up from the og owner.


----------



## SD72RIVI

Here is a clean NOS set of Tru=Ray Medallion Caps I have. Never been mounted, no rust and good chrome. I have 3 of the original boxes that the caps came in. If interested please PM me.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SD72RIVI said:


> Here is a clean NOS set of Tru=Ray Medallion Caps I have. Never been mounted, no rust and good chrome. I have 3 of the original boxes that the caps came in. If interested please PM me.


nice


----------



## SD72RIVI

Robert =woody65= said:


> nice


Thanks. Anyone interested in the set of Tru=Ray caps let me know


----------



## SD72RIVI

Here is a clean NOS set of Tru=Ray Medallion Caps I have. Never been mounted, no rust and good chrome. I have 3 of the original boxes that the caps came in. If interested please PM me.


----------



## S.J convrt59

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 1089537
> GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

SD72RIVI said:


> Thanks. Anyone interested in the set of Tru=Ray caps let me know


HOW MUCH?


----------



## bullet one

mylowbu76 said:


> Hey guys ,new to the site but not new to the lifestyle,here's my contribution to this firme thread...


looks clean


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH?


X2


----------



## SD72RIVI

MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH?


PM Sent


----------



## nme1

Anyone selling a clean set of 13x7 tru classics


----------



## MR.59

nme1 said:


> Anyone selling a clean set of 13x7 tru classics


HIT UP MR CHUMA
HE HAS THEM BETTER THAN "CLEAN" 
HE HAS THEM FRESH


----------



## nme1

MR.59 said:


> HIT UP MR CHUMA
> HE HAS THEM BETTER THAN "CLEAN"
> HE HAS THEM FRESH


how do i contact mr chuma?


----------



## MR.59

nme1 said:


> how do i contact mr chuma?


PM SENT


----------



## SD72RIVI

*Still available* 


SD72RIVI said:


> Here is a clean NOS set of Tru=Ray Medallion Caps I have. Never been mounted, no rust and good chrome. I have 3 of the original boxes that the caps came in. If interested please PM me.


----------



## implala66




----------



## chevy15021

I'm looking for a set of 13 or 14 inch true classics prefer that they have 59 ko will by or trade for my 13 zs


----------



## wiresandtires

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 1089537
> GRACIAS MR. CHUMA :thumbsup:


 Quality and service at its best. Thank you for driving out here. uffin:


----------



## SD72RIVI

*These OG Tru=Ray Medallion caps, Never mounted, are still available. Im surprised no one has jumped on these yet. Contact me if you are interested. *



SD72RIVI said:


> Here is a clean NOS set of Tru=Ray Medallion Caps I have. Never been mounted, no rust and good chrome. I have 3 of the original boxes that the caps came in. If interested please PM me.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

wiresandtires said:


> Quality and service at its best. Thank you for driving out here. uffin:


:nicoderm:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

TTT


----------



## pepe1960

hi my name is joe angulo I wood like a number to call for rims and tires im interested thank you hope to here from you im from fillmore ca here is my number if you like to call 805-336-6434


----------



## tintest

pm sent I'm interested!


----------



## tintest

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> View attachment 1012417
> 
> 
> 14x7 Tru-Classics with 59 caps .. sitting on 5.20x14
> 
> Gonna be rollin on my 58


 Hey Brother how will you get those wheels under the car? I just picked up a set and they look like they are going to rub? Are my tires to big should I run 520?


----------



## tintest

Whats up homies! I just picked these up and was hoping you vatos could give me some advice? 
How do the hubs on these look? Are the holes shot or are these the uni lug set (These have 50 spokes.)
sorry guys couldn’t resist posting a picture of my 58 still not done but on its way! 
I use to have a set on my Bomb back in the day!


----------



## danny_boy_65

tintest said:


> Whats up homies! I just picked these up and was hoping you vatos could give me some advice?
> How do the hubs on these look? Are the holes shot or are these the uni lug set (These have 50 spokes.)
> sorry guys couldn’t resist posting a picture of my 58 still not done but on its way!
> I use to have a set on my Bomb back in the day!


first get rid of those balloon tires and get the new premium sportway 5:20's next are those mclean caps on your tru classics? and those are uni lug hubs on your tru classics a little worn but they are old school tru's they have been around for a long time!! and nice 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> TRU CLASSICS


i want your rims Saul


----------



## SAUL

Robert =woody65= said:


> i want your rims Saul


Qvole Robert


----------



## BigVics58

TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

tintest said:


> Hey Brother how will you get those wheels under the car? I just picked up a set and they look like they are going to rub? Are my tires to big should I run 520?
> View attachment 1131161
> View attachment 1131169



Asking if your tires are too big here is like when your girl asks you if ya think her ass looks to big in a old miniskirt she hasn't worn since highschool.....love the 58 but them are going to rubber harder then the thighs on Monique running for 1st place in the buffet line...


----------



## sdropnem

:roflmao:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> Qvole Robert


how you been bro, nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Just saw these on eBay, tru=rays?


----------



## sdropnem

implala66 said:


> Just saw these on eBay, tru=rays?


Post link


----------



## implala66

sdropnem said:


> Post link


http://m.ebay.com/itm/380868253733?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/380868253733?nav=SEARCH


funky hub
and dual 4 lug bolt pattern?


----------



## sdropnem

implala66 said:


> Just saw these on eBay, tru=rays?


They don't look like Rays


----------



## lowlowlow

I thought Tru rays didn't come in 13s


----------



## Richiecool69elka

lowlowlow said:


> I thought Tru rays didn't come in 13s


They Didnt.There Probably Rebuilt to 13's.They Changed The Outters To 13.


----------



## tintest

I have some tru-classics with Mclean caps for sale. $1200.00 im in Albuquerque NM


----------



## tintest

more pictures

View attachment 1156058
View attachment 1156066


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Robert =woody65= said:


> i want your rims Saul


 nice set i want those caps i need a set for my tru classics


----------



## tpimuncie

tintest said:


> I have some tru-classics with Mclean caps for sale. $1200.00 im in Albuquerque NM
> 
> View attachment 1155962
> View attachment 1155978


Ebay?


----------



## tintest

tpimuncie said:


> Ebay?


You recognized the pictures :thumbsup:

Yea eBay if they sell here I will take down the auction. I got a buy it now on them for more but I don’t think they will bring that much. I can dream though…..:biggrin:
I took more pics


----------



## tpimuncie

Yeah i reported them on instagram good luck with sale.


----------



## tpimuncie

Reposted* stupid auto correct ^^


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc

How much u asking for them?


----------



## tintest

tpimuncie said:


> Yeah i reported them on instagram good luck with sale.


thank you brother


----------



## tintest

mr.marcos/nitecitycc said:


> How much u asking for them?


Asking $1200.00 Or best Offer + shipping


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc

those are 14x7 do u got caps?


----------



## tintest

mr.marcos/nitecitycc said:


> those are 14x7 do u got caps?


sure do! Brand new McLean caps


----------



## 6t2_impala

Put mine up there my instagram got deleted lmao!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

6t2_impala said:


> Put mine up there my instagram got deleted lmao!!!!


Lmao pricks always flagging your stuff.


----------



## 6t2_impala

Yup lmao to lazy to make another one... Been thinking about selling mine I have a few projects I am looking at mainly a 60
El co but need to free up some room


----------



## 6t2_impala




----------



## tpimuncie

Damn it! $$$$


----------



## MR.59

6t2_impala said:


> <img id="vbattach_1162642" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1162642&stc=1" attachmentid="1162642">


<br>
NEED JUST 1 TRUE CLASSIC PLATE, WITH THE WREATH , LIKE IN THE PICTURE, NOT THE STICKER TYPE, LOOKING FOR METAL


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## blue thunder

wiresandtires said:


> Quality and service at its best. Thank you for driving out here. uffin:


How do i get a hold of mr chuma?


----------



## implala66




----------



## Robert =woody65=

implala66 said:


>


how much:cheesy:


----------



## implala66

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much:cheesy:


5x5 bolt pattern, is that cool?


----------



## 6t2_impala

How much are they worth?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

implala66 said:


> 5x5 bolt pattern, is that cool?


is cool


----------



## Richiecool69elka

blue thunder said:


> How do i get a hold of mr chuma?


Send Him A PM..He Comes On Here.He Will Get It..If Not PM Me And I Will Get You In Touch With Him.:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Bump


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## 6t2_impala

restored 14x7 4.75x5 with new 185/70 14 Bridgestone with lug nuts and spacers with 4 tru ray medallions 4 hex caps and 4 medal tru classic medallions pm me


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


>


$200 shipped


----------



## nme1

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 1179282
> restored 14x7 4.75x5 with new 185/70 14 Bridgestone with lug nuts and spacers with 4 tru ray medallions 4 hex caps and 4 medal tru classic medallions pm me


pmed


----------



## johnnie65

Antony have OG tru ray caps?


----------



## implala66




----------



## 84Homies

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 1179282
> restored 14x7 4.75x5 with new 185/70 14 Bridgestone with lug nuts and spacers with 4 tru ray medallions 4 hex caps and 4 medal tru classic medallions pm me


How much without tires?


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


>


Hubs will include a set of spacers, $200 shipped


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> Hubs will include a set of spacers, $200 shipped


nO caps


----------



## EXCANDALOW

6t2_impala said:


> View attachment 1179282
> restored 14x7 4.75x5 with new 185/70 14 Bridgestone with lug nuts and spacers with 4 tru ray medallions 4 hex caps and 4 medal tru classic medallions pm me


pm sent


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> nO caps


Just a set of used domed caps


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


>


Anyone interested in the classic stickers?


----------



## 84Homies

implala66 said:


> Anyone interested in the classic stickers?


How much? PM me. Thanks


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

implala66 said:


> Anyone interested in the classic stickers?


 how much? i need those


----------



## implala66

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> how much? i need those


$105 shipped, they are not perfect, need some cleaning and some have deep scratches


----------



## 62ssrag

Just sticker or caps too


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> Just sticker or caps too


Stickers only


----------



## implala66

84Homies said:


> How much? PM me. Thanks


Text sent


----------



## blue thunder

Any 13x7 tru classics for sale?


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


>


Still available


----------



## Mixteco

*Can anybody tell me what wheels these are? *


----------



## MR.559

Mixteco said:


> *Can anybody tell me what wheels these are? *



Mcleans


----------



## Mixteco

MR.559 said:


> Mcleans


*Thanks for the fast reply!...*


----------



## bout 73

Are tru rays still in 14/7s


----------



## MR.559

bout 73 said:


> Are tru rays still in 14/7s


They come 14x7 and can have them custom build 13x7


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Mcleans


:yes:


----------



## MR.559

danny_boy_65 said:


> :yes:


Whats up homie


----------



## Mixteco

Do truray caps fit on the mcleans? If so how can I get ahold of some truray caps? How much do they go for? The 59 caps in particular...thanks yall


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.559 said:


> Whats up homie


on the hunt like you HomieI lol :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

$300 mcleans


----------



## cuate64

How much a set of Tru Classic center caps go for ?

I only have one cap , need the other 3


----------



## mr.rubio89

Back at it. I have a set if restored tru classic 14s and nos classics caps and medallions. 5 4.75 I need 5x5 any direction? Thx


----------



## tintest

I have some Tru-Classics for sale $700.00 or best offer

























Also have some Tru-Rays for chevy only they are the corvette tru~rays same price


----------



## EXCANDALOW

tintest said:


> I have some Tru-Classics for sale $700.00 or best offer
> View attachment 1264826
> View attachment 1264834
> View attachment 1264842
> View attachment 1264850
> 
> Also have some Tru-Rays for chevy only they are the corvette tru~rays same price
> View attachment 1264858
> View attachment 1264866
> View attachment 1264874


Will you do..700 shipped to 94553 ?
Pm sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## tpimuncie

Te vendia los mios with caps and tires back then y no querias ?


----------



## blue thunder

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Are these for sale?


----------



## tintest

blue thunder said:


> Are these for sale?


Sale pending


----------



## EXCANDALOW

tpimuncie said:


> Te vendia los mios with caps and tires back then y no querias 


didn't have 59ht then lowko!!


----------



## bullet one

Got a set of 4 Tru classic flat caps with medallions show chrome $550 obo


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

I am about to buy some tires for my tru classics......whats the verdict on these new 5.20 premium sportways? I am not one to go out and buy new shit that just came out....I like to kick back and let everyone else test the waters first. I have been following the Premium Sportway post. They recently changed the psi to 50, versus the first batch that came out...they said it was because DOT did the testing wrong and they only rated them at 36 psi??? Homies have told me that they still have that boat sway feel to them when your riding? Another dude said he put tubes in them and it elliminated all that........just looking for some input here. Almost everyone tells me they are way better than the Cokers. Cokers are coming out with an 8 ply tire ....any body here bought those yet?


----------



## jayteenaz

I had a set of cokers and I never had any problems. The new cokers are six ply same as the sportways. I see your in PHX so talk with Alex at street beat customs he can tell you more about the sportways he was a vendor at one time.


----------



## tpimuncie

Truespoke repops og medallions now so guess ogs going way down in price now.


----------



## BigAnt209

*Tru Classic*



tpimuncie said:


> Truespoke repops og medallions now so guess ogs going way down in price now.


I just seen a post on FB about this tru spoke said they are gonna start selling them for 100 bucks each.


----------



## 63 ss Chevy

Lets see a pic of your wheels.


MICHOACANUNO said:


> I am about to buy some tires for my tru classics......whats the verdict on these new 5.20 premium sportways? I am not one to go out and buy new shit that just came out....I like to kick back and let everyone else test the waters first. I have been following the Premium Sportway post. They recently changed the psi to 50, versus the first batch that came out...they said it was because DOT did the testing wrong and they only rated them at 36 psi??? Homies have told me that they still have that boat sway feel to them when your riding? Another dude said he put tubes in them and it elliminated all that........just looking for some input here. Almost everyone tells me they are way better than the Cokers. Cokers are coming out with an 8 ply tire ....any body here bought those yet?


----------



## MR.59

MICHOACANUNO said:


> I am about to buy some tires for my tru classics......whats the verdict on these new 5.20 premium sportways? I am not one to go out and buy new shit that just came out....I like to kick back and let everyone else test the waters first. I have been following the Premium Sportway post. They recently changed the psi to 50, versus the first batch that came out...they said it was because DOT did the testing wrong and they only rated them at 36 psi??? Homies have told me that they still have that boat sway feel to them when your riding? Another dude said he put tubes in them and it elliminated all that........just looking for some input here. Almost everyone tells me they are way better than the Cokers. Cokers are coming out with an 8 ply tire ....any body here bought those yet?


PREMIUM SPORTWAYS OR NOTHING FOR ME.
PSI WAS CHANGED WHEN THE TIRES WERE TESTED "CORRECTLY" NO MISTERY THERE
WHEN MAKING A NEW TIRE, NOT EVERY PART OF THE PRODUCT TESTING IS GOING TO GO SMOOTHLY. 
I RAN THE ORIGINALS, AND NOW RUNNING THE "NEW" PREMIUM SPORTWAYS" .THEY FEEL BETTER TO BE, HEAVY SIDEWALLS!
COKERS MADE SO MANY CHANGES TO THE 5.20 TIRES I LOST COUNT. SOMEDAY THEY MIGHT GET IT RIGHT.BUT SOMEONE WILL BUY THEM, BUT IT WONT BE ME,(SEEN TOO MANY PICS OF BUBBLED TIRES.) 
TO ME THEY SHOULD JUST STICK TO OLD CAR TIRES, I DO RUN THE COKER WIDE WHITES ON MY 30`S CARS, AND VERY HAPPY.


----------



## SAUL

bullet one said:


> Got a set of 4 Tru classic flat caps with medallions show chrome $550 obo


Nice, did u see the tru spoke repops they look good


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> Nice, did u see the tru spoke repops they look good


Yah they look good Saul


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

MR.59 said:


> PREMIUM SPORTWAYS OR NOTHING FOR ME.
> PSI WAS CHANGED WHEN THE TIRES WERE TESTED "CORRECTLY" NO MISTERY THERE
> WHEN MAKING A NEW TIRE, NOT EVERY PART OF THE PRODUCT TESTING IS GOING TO GO SMOOTHLY.
> I RAN THE ORIGINALS, AND NOW RUNNING THE "NEW" PREMIUM SPORTWAYS" .THEY FEEL BETTER TO BE, HEAVY SIDEWALLS!
> COKERS MADE SO MANY CHANGES TO THE 5.20 TIRES I LOST COUNT. SOMEDAY THEY MIGHT GET IT RIGHT.BUT SOMEONE WILL BUY THEM, BUT IT WONT BE ME,(SEEN TOO MANY PICS OF BUBBLED TIRES.)
> TO ME THEY SHOULD JUST STICK TO OLD CAR TIRES, I DO RUN THE COKER WIDE WHITES ON MY 30`S CARS, AND VERY HAPPY.



:thumbsup:Thanks Homie....really good info here. I am on the same page as you on those 5.20 cokers....all those bubbled pics, don't trust them. Have you tried or heard of anyone putting tubes in the sportways for a better ride?


----------



## MR.59

MICHOACANUNO said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks Homie....really good info here. I am on the same page as you on those 5.20 cokers....all those bubbled pics, don't trust them. Have you tried or heard of anyone putting tubes in the sportways for a better ride?


I have not , but some guys put tubes on retored trues or rays just fo an added exrta if your gonna hop or have a heavy car on tiny 13s ith a trunk full of batterys
The new sportways look better than a 25 year old original tire,plus these guys took the tire to re engineered the whole tire, they took it from a cheap 20 dollar tire in the 70s to a real show tire for the 2014 and beyond 
when you see a set in person you can really see what i mean


----------



## elwoody62

still have the 13 x 6 give me a call (562)577-2612


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 does anyone have anymore like this and do they make 13s or just 14s


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> Got a set of 4 Tru classic flat caps with medallions show chrome $550 obo


SOLD!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Got my new sportways


----------



## danny_boy_65

MR.59 said:


> PREMIUM SPORTWAYS OR NOTHING FOR ME.
> PSI WAS CHANGED WHEN THE TIRES WERE TESTED "CORRECTLY" NO MISTERY THERE
> WHEN MAKING A NEW TIRE, NOT EVERY PART OF THE PRODUCT TESTING IS GOING TO GO SMOOTHLY.
> I RAN THE ORIGINALS, AND NOW RUNNING THE "NEW" PREMIUM SPORTWAYS" .THEY FEEL BETTER TO BE, HEAVY SIDEWALLS!
> COKERS MADE SO MANY CHANGES TO THE 5.20 TIRES I LOST COUNT. SOMEDAY THEY MIGHT GET IT RIGHT.BUT SOMEONE WILL BUY THEM, BUT IT WONT BE ME,(SEEN TOO MANY PICS OF BUBBLED TIRES.)
> TO ME THEY SHOULD JUST STICK TO OLD CAR TIRES, I DO RUN THE COKER WIDE WHITES ON MY 30`S CARS, AND VERY HAPPY.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

tpimuncie said:


> Got my new sportways


 that's the business right there looks good!!!


----------



## JOVEN619

Has anyone drilled 4 lug McLeans to fit 5 lug impala bolt pattern? I found some 13's I'd like to make fit just concerned about safety. I'd use the adapters but most are over an inch thick and I don't think the rear will clear the skirts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MR.559

$350 shipped


----------



## aztecsef1

MR.559 said:


> $350 shipped


Great price on these should sell fast!


----------



## 64GALAXIE

Any one have any 15's for sale?


----------



## bigroy64

tpimuncie said:


> Te vendia los mios with caps and tires back then y no querias ?


Still have the rims for sale


----------



## jar079

I have a set of NOS 15x7 Tru=clasics


----------



## tpimuncie

bigroy64 said:


> Still have the rims for sale


No sir saul came and swooped them up long time ago


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jar079 said:


> I have a set of NOS 15x7 Tru=clasics


For Sale???


----------



## implala66

MR.559 said:


> $350 shipped


Good price


----------



## jar079

Richiecool69elka said:


> For Sale???


YES FOR SALE, THESE ARE NEW! N.O.S. NEVER MOUNTED OR HAD TIRES ON THEM, NO RUST OR SCRATCHES O.G. OLD SCHOOL QUALITY CHROME..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

jar079 said:


> YES FOR SALE, THESE ARE NEW! N.O.S. NEVER MOUNTED OR HAD TIRES ON THEM, NO RUST OR SCRATCHES O.G. OLD SCHOOL QUALITY CHROME..


Can You PM Me The Price and Your number? So I can call you.Thanks


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

ttt


----------



## dougieboy8

I just scored a set of two 14x6 standard offset Tru Classics. My question is, can those be reversed, and if so, who does them, and what does it run, mas o menos?


----------



## jayteenaz

Any tru rays for sale?


----------



## MR.59

dougieboy8 said:


> I just scored a set of two 14x6 standard offset Tru Classics. My question is, can those be reversed, and if so, who does them, and what does it run, mas o menos?


depends on who does it, and the quality of the work.


----------



## MR.59

anybody running x lace true rays?


----------



## 62ssrag

MR.59 said:


> anybody running x lace true rays?


Check out milgon's 59 hardtop pure anxiety. Chuma built.


----------



## tintest

jayteenaz said:


> Any tru rays for sale?



I got these 15x9 chevy I think they came off a corvette.


























Asking $800.00 or best offer


----------



## dougieboy8

Cool. But who in the L.A. area reverses them? I'd love to do it whatever it costs. Thanks


----------



## jar079

dougieboy8 said:


> Cool. But who in the L.A. area reverses them? I'd love to do it whatever it costs. Thanks


G-boys in Bell CA.


----------



## rudeS10

I have a question for you guys. Will pop on Tru Ray caps work with a rim that has bolt on caps. Like McLean's.


----------



## bigroy64

Were can I get those black center sticker


----------



## Tami at Zeus

dougieboy8 said:


> Cool. But who in the L.A. area reverses them? I'd love to do it whatever it costs. Thanks


WE DO A GREAT JOB ON REFURBISHING and the cost is $275 per wheel and we are in Orange!!!!


----------



## MR.559

rudeS10 said:


> I have a question for you guys. Will pop on Tru Ray caps work with a rim that has bolt on caps. Like McLean's.


They will work on the older "bell hub" mcleans but not to sure on the others


----------



## Tami at Zeus

rudeS10 said:


> I have a question for you guys. Will pop on Tru Ray caps work with a rim that has bolt on caps. Like McLean's.











As long as you have a lip like this


----------



## MR.559

Tami said:


> View attachment 1424306
> 
> 
> As long as you have a lip like this


Roaster cap with 59 spinner ?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MR.559 said:


> Roaster cap with 59 spinner ?


That particular one was a McLean !!!! But we also have the Roadster that also works!!!


----------



## MR.559

Tami said:


> That particular one was a McLean !!!! But we also have the Roadster that also works!!!


Nice! You guys do great work


----------



## tpimuncie

Im looking for a 14 inch reversed tru classic wheel for a spare.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.559 said:


> Roaster cap with 59 spinner ?


im running 13" roadsters with 59 spinners lowko they work


----------



## rudeS10

EXCANDALOW said:


> im running 13" roadsters with 59 spinners lowko they work


Do you have any pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW

rudeS10 said:


> Do you have any pics


simon but my computer wont alow me to upload pics 
look up excandalow on instagram or pm me your number ill send you some
homie my wife has familia up in Victorville ..
I go up there once or twice a year


----------



## tpimuncie

EXCANDALOW said:


> im running 13" roadsters with 59 spinners lowko they work



56 spoke roadster


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:thumbsup:


tpimuncie said:


> 56 spoke roadster


----------



## Tami at Zeus

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR A PICTURE; THIS IS THE SPORTER HUB WITHOUT A BELL, correct????


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Yes...those are tpimunci wheels tho...but mine just like that but with floating spinners ;-)


----------



## Tami at Zeus

EXCANDALOW said:


> Yes...those are tpimunci wheels tho...but mine just like that but with floating spinners ;-)


Thankyou for answering, I appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Just did an inventory on "AUTHENIC HUBS" and here's a list of what we have in stock and can build for you!!!!

3 sets for "TRU SPOKES"- "45"spoke 5 on 4.75 Crosslace / 13 or 14 inch dish - uses donut cap or 3 bar KO

2 sets for "TRU RAYS" - "60"spoke 5 on 4.75-5 Crosslace & Straight / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap

1 set for "TRU CLASSICS" - "50"spoke 5 on 4.75 Crosslace / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap

1 set of "McLEAN" - "52" spoke 5 on 4.5- 4.75 Straight / 14 inch only - "59"cap works

1 set of "Roadster Sporters" "56" spoke 5 on 4.75-5 Straight / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap works


----------



## MR.559

tpimuncie said:


> Im looking for a 14 inch reversed tru classic wheel for a spare.


I have one good for spare or core to rebuild shines up nice but has some peeling on hub


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.559 said:


> I have one good for spare or core to rebuild shines up nice but has some peeling on hub


Pm sent


----------



## CCC925

EXCANDALOW said:


> Yes...those are tpimunci wheels tho...but mine just like that but with floating spinners ;-)


Floating spinner like the floating lady hub cap?


----------



## MR.559

MR.559 said:


> I have one good for spare or core to rebuild shines up nice but has some peeling on hub



Sale pending


----------



## MR.559

1 nos 15" tru Classic great for spare or core call or text 559-917-0232 Gilly


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.559 said:


> Sale pending


Thanks bro


----------



## MR.559

MR.559 said:


> I have one good for spare or core to rebuild shines up nice but has some peeling on hub



Sold and shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.559 said:


> I have one good for spare or core to rebuild shines up nice but has some peeling on hub


Fuckin beautiful! !


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CCC925 said:


> Floating spinner like the floating lady hub cap?


simon


----------



## MR.59

ANY CLASSIC CORES FOR SALE?


----------



## MR.559

MR.59 said:


> ANY CLASSIC CORES FOR SALE?


How many you looking for?


----------



## MR.59

MR.559 said:


> How many you looking for?


what do you have, and what bolt pattern?


----------



## CCC925

EXCANDALOW said:


> simon


I bet that looks chingon!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have two and looking for two


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CCC925 said:


> I bet that looks chingon!


SIMON ... GRACIAS


----------



## debo67ss

Any tru rays or classics for sale.pm me


----------



## rudeS10

Any clean 13s or 14s for sale. In SoCal.


----------



## jayteenaz

Does anybody know how many spokes does the Tru Ray cross lace have


----------



## implala66

Robert =woody65= said:


> I have two and looking for two


I got 2 for sale, 5x5 bolt pattern


----------



## CustomMachines

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuckin beautiful! !


X2 :worship:


----------



## SAUL

NOS 14x7 Tru Rays from the 80s never been mounted on tires or on a car


----------



## SAUL

NOS &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## S.J convrt59

Bump


----------



## sdropnem

SAUL said:


> NOS 14x7 Tru Rays from the 80s never been mounted on tires or on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammm! :run:


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> ANY CLASSIC CORES FOR SALE?


STILL LOOKING,,,,,,,,,,,,
HAVE SOME SMALL #4 and # 3 zigzags to trade also # check valves, filters all N.O.S


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> STILL LOOKING,,,,,,,,,,,,
> HAVE SOME SMALL #4 and # 3 zigzags to trade also # check valves, filters all N.O.S


 N.O.S. AIRCRAFT PARTS 
TRADE TOWARDS TRUE CLASSIC WHEELS OR REBUILDABLE HUBS


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> N.O.S. AIRCRAFT PARTS
> TRADE TOWARDS TRUE CLASSIC WHEELS OR REBUILDABLE HUBS


]
WANT TRUE CLASSICS/TRUE RAYS XLACE TO BUY OR TRADE


----------



## dougieboy8

I'm looking for two Tru Classics 14x6 or 14x7. I'd also be willing to buy just a set of cores to rebuild as well. Thanks


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

I have these T -Shirts for sale, 25.00 shipped (most sizes in stock), call or text me (805)908-2369
Gracias


----------



## jar079

MR.59 said:


> ANY CLASSIC CORES FOR SALE?

















Tru=Clssic cores for sale, hubs only...


----------



## jar079

SAUL said:


> NOS 14x7 Tru Rays from the 80s never been mounted on tires or on a car



VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: What's the ticket on these ray's bro?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## MR.59

jar079 said:


> View attachment 1461922
> 
> View attachment 1461930
> 
> Tru=Clssic cores for sale, hubs only...[/QUOTE
> pm sent


----------



## MR.59

jar079 said:


> View attachment 1461922
> 
> View attachment 1461930
> 
> Tru=Clssic cores for sale, hubs only...


ANY PICS OF THE LUG HOLES?
AND A PRICE CHECK ON THE 4


----------



## jar079

MR.59 said:


> ANY PICS OF THE LUG HOLES?
> AND A PRICE CHECK ON THE 4



PM Sent, hit me up for more info.. thanks


----------



## jar079

Tru=Classic hubs, sale pending...


----------



## SAUL

Thanks, Not for sale bro


----------



## blue thunder

Anyone selling a set of classics with hubs converted to 13s?


----------



## jar079

SAUL said:


> Thanks, Not for sale bro



Cool, nice collection btw


----------



## jar079

blue thunder said:


> Anyone selling a set of classics with hubs converted to 13s?





























13x7 5x75 Tru=Classic shoot me an offer, Caps not included btw..


----------



## implala66

jar079 said:


> View attachment 1466490
> View attachment 1466498
> View attachment 1466506
> View attachment 1466514
> 
> 
> 13x7 5x75 Tru=Classic shoot me an offer, Caps not included btw..


who rebuilt them?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

blue thunder said:


> Anyone selling a set of classics with hubs converted to 13s?


PAT HAS A SET OF AUTHENIC "50"spoke TRU CLASSIC HUBS, that can be built into 13 or 14 inch $1800


----------



## jar079

implala66 said:


> who rebuilt them?



ZEUS w/w


----------



## 62ssrag

jar079 said:


> ZEUS w/w


Yes I took care of homie on thst deall


----------



## jar079

62ssrag said:


> Yes I took care of homie on thst deall


Yes the Homie Balt hooked me up with these show room quality wheels made by ZEUS.. Wheels a new in box taking offers


----------



## implala66

62ssrag said:


> Yes I took care of homie on thst deall


Es todo, se avento el Pat


----------



## jar079

implala66 said:


> Es todo, se avento el Pat



:thumbsup:


----------



## jar079

jar079 said:


> View attachment 1461922
> 
> View attachment 1461930
> 
> Tru=Clssic cores for sale, hubs only...



SOLD TO MR.59 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

jar079 said:


> Cool, nice collection btw


Thanks


----------



## disco6479

I have a set of true classic rims for sale 14x7 rev


----------



## sdropnem

Pics! ?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

disco6479 said:


> I have a set of true classic rims for sale 14x7 rev


x2 pics


----------



## jar079

disco6479 said:


> I have a set of true classic rims for sale 14x7 rev


x3 pics?


----------



## chevy_sled

Robert =woody65= said:


> nice wheels,I love the look


What kind of wheels are these? I like to run for these on my 59.


----------



## jar079

WTB I NEED A SET OF 4 TRU=RAY MEDALLIONS LIKE THIS ONE, PM ME PLEASE.. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


>


Sicc!!!


----------



## MR.559

tpimuncie said:


>


Nice!


----------



## tpimuncie

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sicc!!!


:thumbsup:



MR.559 said:


> Nice!


 Thanks Big Dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

tpimuncie said:


>


Want to sell the 2 spares


----------



## tpimuncie

No thanks, spare for each set


----------



## MR.59

jar079 said:


> SOLD TO MR.59 :thumbsup:


THANKS!


----------



## MR.59

Looking for N.O.S. 3 bar TRUE SPOKE knockoffs in the display box, would like to find all 4.
also a clean set of 3 bar know offs used, but MUST be clean, not rechromed. and have all OG hardware
plus need more TRUE CLASSICS HUBS that look like this, MUST BE GOOD USED 
HAVE CASH READY OR CAR PARTS, BOMB PARTS, 59 IMPALA PARTS, DISMORE COMPASS


----------



## jar079

MR.59 said:


> THANKS!




Welcome, it was a pleasure doing business with you...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Tami said:


> WE DO A GREAT JOB ON REFURBISHING and the cost is $275 per wheel and we are in Orange!!!!


Does this include rechroming the hub?


----------



## MR.59

jar079 said:


> Welcome, it was a pleasure doing business with you...


thank you AGAIN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

What up perry I have these Og set super clean for their age


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> What up perry I have these Og set super clean for their age
> View attachment 1484770


price check please


----------



## MR.59

also looking for a set of tru rays BUT only Xlace
i had a bunch of straight already
READY TO BUY 1 OR 10 RIMS
XMAS CASH RIGHT HERE!!!!
SELL OFF THEM RIMS YOUR NEVER GOING TO REBUILD, IM ONLY LOOKING FOR ENOUGH TO MAKE A COUPLE SETS. AFTER THAT IM DONE, THESE ARE JUST FOR ME, NOT ANYONE ELSE, SO THIS SHOULD PUT THE RUMORS TO REST


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## Tami at Zeus

prewar_gm_access said:


> Does this include rechroming the hub?


Yes, it sure does. Sorry I didn't answer sooner, we've been in Texas for the Tejano Super Lowrider show and head back to CA. Tomarrow.


----------



## MR.59

UP 4 GRABS
GOT 2 14X7 REVERSE TRUE CLASSICS NOT CURBED, ROLL REAL STRAIGHT , MIGHT CLEAN UP BETTER
DAILY DRIVER CONDITION 4.75 UNI LUG PATTERN


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm sent mr 59


----------



## MR.59

not 4 sale anymore 
going to get these restored


----------



## MR.59

CAN TRADE FOR CERAMIC CHIPS? DAYTON OR ZENITH.
OR PERFECT 3 BAR TRUE SOKE K/O`S OG`S ONLY


----------



## MR.59

all pms returned
still available


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> also looking for a set of tru rays BUT only Xlace
> i had a bunch of straight already
> READY TO BUY 1 OR 10 RIMS
> XMAS CASH RIGHT HERE!!!!
> SELL OFF THEM RIMS YOUR NEVER GOING TO REBUILD, IM ONLY LOOKING FOR ENOUGH TO MAKE A COUPLE SETS. AFTER THAT IM DONE, THESE ARE JUST FOR ME, NOT ANYONE ELSE, SO THIS SHOULD PUT THE RUMORS TO REST


NEED SOME X LACE TRU RAYS LOOKING FOR 1 TO 10 RIMS TO REBUILD


----------



## SAUL

14x6 Tru Rays


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

What's your price on a set of 14 X 7 straight lace Tru Rays ?


Tami said:


> Just did an inventory on "AUTHENIC HUBS" and here's a list of what we have in stock and can build for you!!!!
> 
> 3 sets for "TRU SPOKES"- "45"spoke 5 on 4.75 Crosslace / 13 or 14 inch dish - uses donut cap or 3 bar KO
> 
> 2 sets for "TRU RAYS" - "60"spoke 5 on 4.75-5 Crosslace & Straight / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap
> 
> 1 set for "TRU CLASSICS" - "50"spoke 5 on 4.75 Crosslace / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap
> 
> 1 set of "McLEAN" - "52" spoke 5 on 4.5- 4.75 Straight / 14 inch only - "59"cap works
> 
> 1 set of "Roadster Sporters" "56" spoke 5 on 4.75-5 Straight / 13 or 14 inch dish - "59"cap works


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SAUL said:


> 14x6 Tru Rays


$$


----------



## jar079

SAUL said:


> 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x6 Tru Rays


Pm me with the ticket $ serious buyer with cash in hand... thanks


----------



## SAUL

jar079 said:


> Pm me with the ticket $ serious buyer with cash in hand... thanks


These sold already


----------



## jar079

SAUL said:


> These sold already


Orale thanks anyways.. if you come across more on want to downsize your collection please hit me up.. also looking for Tru=Ray medallions w/o flags.. thanks


----------



## miguel62

View attachment 1466490
View attachment 1466498
View attachment 1466506
View attachment 1466514


Where can I find some like these? 13x7's...

13x7 5x75 Tru=Classic shoot me an offer, Caps not included btw..[/QUOTE]


----------



## SAUL

jar079 said:


> Orale thanks anyways.. if you come across more on want to downsize your collection please hit me up.. also looking for Tru=Ray medallions w/o flags.. thanks


cool for sure


----------



## 62legacy

rudeS10 said:


> I have a question for you guys. Will pop on Tru Ray caps work with a rim that has bolt on caps. Like McLean's.


Will not Work on straight hubs .They are to big , you need to make adapters it can be done with some work.


----------



## jar079

miguel62 said:


> View attachment 1466490
> View attachment 1466498
> View attachment 1466506
> View attachment 1466514
> 
> 
> Where can I find some like these? 13x7's...
> 
> 13x7 5x75 Tru=Classic shoot me an offer, Caps not included btw..


[/QUOTE]



I still have these wheels up for grabs ... miguel62 pm me for more info..


----------



## MR.59

I still have these wheels up for grabs ... miguel62 pm me for more info..[/QUOTE]
good guy to do business with right here:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

looking for true classic caps


----------



## fabianchev59

MR.59 said:


> new pictures of the TRUE CLASSICS, AND 1 TRUE SPOKE 4 SALE
> ALL OR USED, CLASSICS ARE DRIVER CONDITION AND THE TRUE SPOKE IS CLEAN all ARE ORIGINAL CHROME


 Are these still for sale?, i need one of the classics, how much?


----------



## miguel62

pm sent



I still have these wheels up for grabs ... miguel62 pm me for more info..[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.59

fabianchev59 said:


> Are these still for sale?, i need one of the classics, how much?


ALL PM`S RETURNED


----------



## MR.559

Got a set of classics great for cores hit me up 559-917-0232


----------



## MR.559

MR.559 said:


> Got a set of classics great for cores hit me up 559-917-0232


Sold!


----------



## jar079

MR.559 said:


> Sold!


Thanks Mr.559


----------



## MR.559




----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.559 said:


> Got a set of classics great for cores hit me up 559-917-0232


Nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.559 said:


>



Badass!!


----------



## 84Homies

My Tru-Rays


----------



## MODELA30

TTT


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> not 4 sale


----------



## implala66

MR.559 said:


>


Those medallions


----------



## MR.559

implala66 said:


> Those medallions


With OG Dom caps too lol


----------



## Airborne

MR.559 said:


>


how much?


----------



## MR.559

Airborne said:


> how much?


Rims just sold today still have caps


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.559 said:


> Rims just sold today still have caps


how much for them caps ??


----------



## MR.59

MR.559 said:


> Rims just sold today still have caps


x2 how much?


----------



## THE DON QUON

Looking for a set of ray's lmk thanks! 13" or 14" pls


----------



## Lots_a_lows

My Boat tail Rivi on classics


----------



## MR.559

Lots_a_lows said:


> My Boat tail Rivi on classics
> View attachment 1539602


Clean


----------



## danny_boy_65

Lots_a_lows said:


> My Boat tail Rivi on classics
> View attachment 1539602


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevydaddy619

MC on Tru=Rays


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> 4 SALE


FOR SALE


----------



## debo67ss

MR.59 said:


> FOR SALE


Do u have a set of rays or classics for sale


----------



## chevydaddy619




----------



## MR.59

debo67ss said:


> Do u have a set of rays or classics for sale


JUST THE ONES I POSTED


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> Looking for N.O.S. 3 bar TRUE SPOKE knockoffs in the display box, would like to find all 4.
> also a clean set of 3 bar know offs used, but MUST be clean, not rechromed. and have all OG hardware
> plus need more TRUE CLASSICS HUBS that look like this, MUST BE GOOD USED
> HAVE CASH READY OR CAR PARTS, BOMB PARTS, 59 IMPALA PARTS, DISMORE COMPASS


HAVING THESE REBUILT


----------



## implala66




----------



## 64ssdrop

How much for tru classic caps pm me paypal ready


----------



## chevySonLy

Who needs one 14


----------



## MR.559

Sold


----------



## chevySonLy

What kind of wheel is this?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

chevySonLy said:


> What kind of wheel is this?


That is a TruRay;****the holes are badly chewed up, you need a new bolt pattern put in


----------



## chevydaddy619

Im looking for a good set of flat caps for TruClassics. 619-292-9790


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> Looking for N.O.S. 3 bar TRUE SPOKE knockoffs in the display box, would like to find all 4.
> also a clean set of 3 bar know offs used, but MUST be clean, not rechromed. and have all OG hardware
> plus need more TRUE CLASSICS HUBS that look like this, MUST BE GOOD USED
> HAVE CASH READY OR CAR PARTS, BOMB PARTS, 59 IMPALA PARTS, DISMORE COMPASS


from these,,,,,
TO THESE! SUPER CLEAN, CHROME IS SPOT ON MIRROR FINISH, ready for another Ghouse 5x5 and 4.75


----------



## 62ssrag

Nice Perry!


----------



## tpimuncie

Badass


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Badass





62ssrag said:


> Nice Perry!


thanks guys!
i have 1 more set coming, but real happy with the results
not bad for a mexiCAN working out of the back of his truck


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> thanks guys!
> i have 1 more set coming, but real happy with the results
> not bad for a mexiCAN working out of the back of his truck


You got that right.:thumbsup: Some call him a ******* back yard builder.I call Him a Tru Professional and a Really Cool Person. :biggrin: *GREAT WORK!!!! *:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

A Little Something He Did For Me.
























BY The Way 3 Pics were taken inside and one inside the garage.Chrome Looking Real Good.Thanks For Your Work Brother..


----------



## sdropnem

MR.59 said:


> thanks guys!
> i have 1 more set coming, but real happy with the results
> not bad for a mexiCAN working out of the back of his truck


pm me the info in case I want to get my Rays restored homie!


----------



## MR.59

sdropnem said:


> pm me the info in case I want to get my Rays restored homie!


let me know when your ready to build them, i can hook you up
THIS GUY FLYS UNDER THE RADAR, his wheels are seen on cars here to JAPAN and EUROPE
ONLY delivers killer work!


----------



## sdropnem

Orale!


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> let me know when your ready to build them, i can hook you up
> THIS GUY FLYS UNDER THE RADAR, his wheels are seen on cars here to JAPAN and EUROPE
> ONLY delivers killer work!


 I need a spare restored bro info


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> I need a spare restored bro info


im in orange county, when can you bring the wheel?


----------



## tpimuncie

ill be heading down next month to pick up some pumps at hoppos ill get with you thanks perry


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> ill be heading down next month to pick up some pumps at hoppos ill get with you thanks perry


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

NOS TRU CLASSICS :+1:


----------



## lowlowlow

Is anybody making custom chips to fit the repop octagon caps? Looking for a Caddy emblem




TruespokeInc said:


> We can do a classic cross lace, a radial lace and a pattern that resembles the 50 spoke Tru=spoke as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic cross lace is shown below with the plain cap


----------



## Richiecool69elka

SAUL said:


> NOS TRU CLASSICS :+1:


Dang.:nicoderm:.Nice.:thumbsup: For Sale???


----------



## MR.59

any classic caps for sale?
can buy 1 or a set


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lowlowlow said:


> Is anybody making custom chips to fit the repop octagon caps? Looking for a Caddy emblem


WE HAVE IT!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> any classic caps for sale?
> can buy 1 or a set


Guy on here had some og dome caps with medallions


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Guy on here had some og dome caps with medallions


I need the flat style
if i can get just 1 flat style i cn have them made up
anybody got 1 to sell


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> I need the flat style
> if i can get just 1 flat style i cn have them made up
> anybody got 1 to sell


Oh ok ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## SAUL

Just got them I'm going to hold to them for now :+1:


----------



## Dirty69

I got a set of True Classics. They are 15's and I'd like to get them rebuilt into 13's. Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who can hook that up?


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> I need the flat style
> if i can get just 1 flat style i cn have them made up
> anybody got 1 to sell



I think Mr559 had a set. Hit him up


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Dirty69 said:


> I got a set of True Classics. They are 15's and I'd like to get them rebuilt into 13's. Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who can hook that up?


Did you find someone yet?


----------



## Classic Dreams

I'm looking for flat caps for the tru classics .they don't repop them do they?


----------



## Dirty69

Richiecool69elka said:


> Did you find someone yet?


I'll prob go with ZUES. I've seen some of their work and they're close by.


----------



## Ralph B presents

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Dirty69 said:


> I'll prob go with ZUES. I've seen some of their work and they're close by.


Cool..


----------



## MR.59

Richiecool69elka said:


> You got that right.:thumbsup: Some call him a ******* back yard builder.I call Him a Tru Professional and a Really Cool Person. :biggrin: *GREAT WORK!!!! *:yes:


JUST SHIPPED OUT ANOTHER SET OF SHORT COLLAR CLASSICS TO MASTER WHEEL GURU TO RESTORE!
SHOULD SEE THEM NEXT WEEK!
PLUS MY 15 INCH TO 13 INCH ZENITHS WILL BE DONE IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS, EZ JOB USING ALL THE OG HARDWARE , NEW OUTTERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,
GET YOUR WHEELS READY FOR SUMMERTIME!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> JUST SHIPPED OUT ANOTHER SET OF SHORT COLLAR CLASSICS TO MASTER WHEEL GURU TO RESTORE!
> SHOULD SEE THEM NEXT WEEK!
> PLUS MY 15 INCH TO 13 INCH ZENITHS WILL BE DONE IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS, EZ JOB USING ALL THE OG HARDWARE , NEW OUTTERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> GET YOUR WHEELS READY FOR SUMMERTIME!


Holly cow must be nice


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Holly cow must be nice


TAX TIME $$$


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> TAX TIME $$$


Lol


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> Lol


both sons away at school, bout time i some cash back!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Saul, Tried to PM ya but like a porn star your box is full 


SAUL said:


> NOS TRU CLASSICS :+1:


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## Dirty69

My True Rays with True Classic flat caps and medallions.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

CAN'T SEE YOU'RE WHOLE CAR; BUT WHAT I CAN SEE! YOU'RE WHEELS AND CAR REALLY COMPLEMENT EACH OTHER!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

MR.59 said:


> JUST SHIPPED OUT ANOTHER SET OF SHORT COLLAR CLASSICS TO MASTER WHEEL GURU TO RESTORE!
> SHOULD SEE THEM NEXT WEEK!
> PLUS MY 15 INCH TO 13 INCH ZENITHS WILL BE DONE IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS, EZ JOB USING ALL THE OG HARDWARE , NEW OUTTERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> GET YOUR WHEELS READY FOR SUMMERTIME!


I'm Sure There Gonna Come Out Really Nice..He Does Chingon Work..:nicoderm:


----------



## Dirty69

Tami said:


> CAN'T SEE YOU'RE WHOLE CAR; BUT WHAT I CAN SEE! YOU'RE WHEELS AND CAR REALLY COMPLEMENT EACH OTHER!!!


Thank you Tami. Here ya go! This was taken this past weekend at a car show in Southgate.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Dirty69 said:


> Thank you Tami. Here ya go! This was taken this past weekend at a car show in Southgate.
> View attachment 1605857


EVEN NICER...................and a CONVERTABLE ON TOP OF THAT !!!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Dirty69 said:


> My True Rays with True Classic flat caps and medallions.
> View attachment 1605401


14x7??


----------



## chevydaddy619

I am looking to buy a set o FLAT CAPS. Does anyone have a set for sale, let me know 619-292-9790. Thanks.


----------



## Dirty69

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 14x7??


Yes sir.


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

I need a 560-14 anyone have a decent one for sale?


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks bro,


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:inout:


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> I need a 560-14 anyone have a decent one for sale?


POMONA TOMMOROW


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> POMONA TOMMOROW


Im 8 hours up north lol, perry will these standards clear skirts say on a 49-50?


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Im 8 hours up north lol, perry will these standards clear skirts say on a 49-50?


we have an older og member that has CLASSICS on 52 HARDTOP
he has standards on the rear with skirts
i also looked out for you, incase you didnt go
only found a n.o.s. original 14x5.20


----------



## tpimuncie

Oh cool! Thanks brother appreciate it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Any trues for sale?


----------



## GTColorado

Im looking for some caps any for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie

Impala66 has some caps ^


----------



## The Cholo

I need just one flat tru classic cap. Anyone still got one?


----------



## MR.59

Need a couple more trues as cores to rebuild
anybody have any to sell?
can buy 1 or a whole set 4


----------



## danny_boy_65




----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for 1 or possibly 2 tru-rays shipped to 92225 for spares if anyone wants to get rid of 1 text me pics and price (760)899-4144


----------



## brn2ridelo

Is there different style of dome caps the one's with the medallions i just bought off of impala66 on here and the one with no medallion i bought off of eBay about a year ago


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Sell me the one with out the medallion :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

Looking for some 15's if anyone knows of some. Reversed prefered but will do standards.


----------



## tpimuncie

Seen some while back on craigslist oregon


----------



## candygold73

anyone have any classic caps with medallions for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

79 og chrome no caps 2 std 2 rev has 5 on 4.5 mounting can be opened up for 5 on 4 3/4 $1200 firm


----------



## tpimuncie

These are the deep hub trus more desirable then the regular ones.


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> 79 og chrome no caps 2 std 2 rev has 5 on 4.5 mounting can be opened up for 5 on 4 3/4 $1200 firm


wont last long


----------



## sdropnem

TruE Ray & 5.20s


----------



## chevydaddy619

:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ WOW


----------



## 62ssrag

I got a restored set of classics 14x7,5x4.75"/5x4.55x Fits impala and ford. These are from my personal stash. Restored by Zeus wire wheels a year or so ago. So just been sitting in boxes never mounted tires. $1800 shipped. Pm if interstead


----------



## candygold73

tpimuncie said:


>


what kind and size tires are these??? they look awesome!


----------



## sdropnem

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1678914
> I got a restored set of classics 14x7,5x4.75"/5x4.55x Fits impala and ford. These are from my personal stash. Restored by Zeus wire wheels a year or so ago. So just been sitting in boxes never mounted tires. $1800 shipped. Pm if interstead


Nice!


----------



## tpimuncie

candygold73 said:


> what kind and size tires are these??? they look awesome!


Hancook 175/70/14 thanks


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> 79 og chrome no caps 2 std 2 rev has 5 on 4.5 mounting can be opened up for 5 on 4 3/4 $1200 firm


$800 takes them!


----------



## GALLO 59

tpimuncie said:


> $800 takes them!


 pm sent


----------



## sdropnem

Looking for 1 TruE Ray 14 x 7 straight laced to fit Chev Caprice 5 lug univ

Hmu with what you got


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

scored those last night, 14s going on my 59 with 59 spinners


----------



## ABRAXASS

Nice score. It's a trip to see the direct bolts coming back. Not too long ago NOBODY wanted ANY direct bolts. Now them OG styles are being recognized again. ?


----------



## GALLO 59

thank abraxass, I'm actually seeing more bolt ons on top cars at shows, 59s 58s, rags, 64s. its good they are coming back ive always liked them =) yea not too long ago you could get a set of mcleans or roadster bolt ons for 150 in good condition, now they start at 600, double that atleast for trues, rays and classics. a homie took care of me I hooked him up too. I like them though, they got some fat ass spokes and the hubs look vintage


----------



## elsylient

i need 2 14x7 true ray ,Mclanes,bolt on for chevy


----------



## dusty87ls

If the rim has 60 spokes is it a true Ray ?


----------



## tpimuncie

dusty87ls said:


> If the rim has 60 spokes is it a true Ray ?


Diamond wire wheels also were 60 spoke smaller hub and smaller caps.


----------



## bigroy64

who has a set of true spoke or true rays for sale


----------



## dusty87ls

So what type of wheel is this. Thanks in advance


----------



## johnnie65

bigroy64 said:


> who has a set of true spoke or true rays for sale



I have 5 14x7 tru spoke wheels for sale. Driver quality.


----------



## jar079

dusty87ls said:


> View attachment 1730994
> 
> So what type of wheel is this. Thanks in advance


They are Tru=Ray straight lace made by Tru=Spoke


----------



## PINKY

dusty87ls said:


> View attachment 1730994
> 
> So what type of wheel is this. Thanks in advance


How much?


----------



## dusty87ls

PINKY said:


> How much?


Not In my possession yet


----------



## jar079

PINKY said:


> How much?


Got these for sale check out the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/321840712319?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## 72_monte_sf

GALLO 59 said:


> scored those last night, 14s going on my 59 with 59 spinners


Are these diamond wheels? Did u ever get the 59 spinner to fit?


----------



## MR.59

jar079 said:


> Got these for sale check out the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/321840712319?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


good price!
i never saw those


----------



## MR.59




----------



## 62ssrag

Those can all be made into 5x4.75" vert easly. Get at me


----------



## brn2ridelo

I have 1 true classic not sure on the size or bolt pattern but i have it hanging on my wall and no its not for sale


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## MR.59

62ssrag said:


> Those can all be made into 5x4.75" vert easly. Get at me


1 rim is 4.75 but the other 3 are 5x5 `s these are great if a guy wanted them for a glasshouse caddy
or make them into 13`s


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


NICE!


----------



## johnnie65

Man, that truck is coming out clean bro


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> NICE!


Thanks!



johnnie65 said:


> Man, that truck is coming out clean bro


Thanks!!


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


diggin` the design of that front seat


----------



## tpimuncie

I had ciadellas make me a 59 kit for my truck, headliner visors door panels carpet and seat with nos cloth added the nuvues for that extra touch.


----------



## 72_monte_sf

disco6479 said:


> I have a set of true classic rims for sale 14x7 rev


Pm me


----------



## 72_monte_sf

72BOATTAIL said:


> What's your price on a set of 14 X 7 straight lace Tru Rays ?


Tami how much for mcleans/ tru's


----------



## 72_monte_sf

johnnie65 said:


> I have 5 14x7 tru spoke wheels for sale. Driver quality.



Pics?


----------



## GALLO 59

72_monte_sf said:


> Are these diamond wheels? Did u ever get the 59 spinner to fit?


those are tru rays, diamond wire wheels had a smaller cap. 59 spinner fits perfect on it the mclean caps are the older ones the thick metal ones so they fit real tight. I have to really pry off hard to get them off.


----------



## 72_monte_sf

GALLO 59 said:


> those are tru rays, diamond wire wheels had a smaller cap. 59 spinner fits perfect on it the mclean caps are the older ones the thick metal ones so they fit real tight. I have to really pry off hard to get them off.


??


----------



## tpimuncie

How time consuming is it to open up the lug pattern?


----------



## 62ssrag

What size you want to do??


----------



## tpimuncie

Its a 5 on 4.5 i want to open it to a 4.75


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> 79 og chrome no caps 2 std 2 rev has 5 on 4.5 mounting can be opened up for 5 on 4 3/4 $1200 firm


thought these were gone long time ago


----------



## tpimuncie

Saved them for buyer he flaked


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Saved them for buyer he flaked


----------



## MR.59




----------



## tpimuncie

Very nice!!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


good score!
even them are getting tuff to find


----------



## MR.59

up for grabs sale or trade?? clean lug holes, not chewed up
is a used set of classics with caddy logo`s on the caps
have the a set of re-pop chips if the new buyer needs them


----------



## funky 69

Looking for a set of tru classics 2 14x7 for the front and two 14x6 for the back i know its gona be hard to find


----------



## funky 69

5x5 bolt pattern


----------



## 62ssrag

funky 69 said:


> 5x5 bolt pattern


Check with tpimuncie


----------



## funky 69

Just sent him a pm thanks


----------



## chevydaddy619

MR.59 said:


> up for grabs sale or trade?? clean lug holes, not chewed up
> is a used set of classics with caddy logo`s on the caps
> have the a set of re-pop chips if the new buyer needs them


How much for the set??


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

danny_boy_65 said:


> those are a thing of beauty! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


I'm in the market for a pair of these wheels any one got a set for sale


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Anyone got any caps for sale?


----------



## MR.59

funky 69 said:


> 5x5 bolt pattern


HAVE THEM BUILT
that set i show are 5x5 bolt pattern, these can be made into what size you need


----------



## blue thunder

Anyone selling from flat caps?


----------



## MR.59




----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> up for grabs sale or trade?? clean lug holes, not chewed up
> is a used set of classics with caddy logo`s on the caps
> have the a set of re-pop chips if the new buyer needs them


still up 4 grabs AS A SET
NOT SELLING THE CAPS OF SEPARTE


----------



## Zachsta

Can ya'll school me exactly what these are? Having a hard time identifying, and don't want to buy some china fakes. 

Thanks,


----------



## MR.59

Zachsta said:


> Can ya'll school me exactly what these are? Having a hard time identifying, and don't want to buy some china fakes.
> 
> Thanks,


what did you buy these as?


----------



## tpimuncie

He texted me earlier told him they looked like luxors no buy


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Zachsta said:


> Can ya'll school me exactly what these are? Having a hard time identifying, and don't want to buy some china fakes.
> 
> Thanks,


luxors ese!


----------



## Zachsta

Yeah didn't end up buying them. TPIMuncie saved my wallet haha.


----------



## mylowbu76

Here's my set homies,in the process of restoring my fleetline.


----------



## tpimuncie

Badass


----------



## mylowbu76

tpimuncie said:


> Badass


I can only hope it turns out half as nice as your builds Muncie. Thanks,


----------



## MR.59

mylowbu76 said:


> Here's my set homies,in the process of restoring my fleetline.
> View attachment 1807666


NICE START


----------



## mylowbu76

My plans are for that og look mostly.I'll ocassionally run my tru classics on her.


----------



## tpimuncie

mylowbu76 said:


> I can only hope it turns out half as nice as your builds Muncie. Thanks,


Its already badass brother! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## tpimuncie

Rinsing off the apache and classics


----------



## Zachsta

uffin:


----------



## mylowbu76

DEFINITELY the baddest trok "E" ta out there...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


> Rinsing off the apache and classics


Man o man?


----------



## johnnie65

tpimuncie said:


> Rinsing off the apache and classics



Super clean


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks everybody i tried daytons on it and nothing beats the tru classic look


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## jun007

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks everybody i tried daytons on it and nothing beats the tru classic look


Tru classic and Cragar Star Wires does it for me…still on the search for the Cragars…


----------



## jar079

tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

tpimuncie said:


> Rinsing off the apache and classics


:thumbsup:


----------



## funky 69

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/wto/5457434519.html


----------



## tpimuncie

Gracias for all the props , those look like diamond wire wheels smaller hubs take their own caps a mclean style cap


----------



## tpimuncie

funky 69 said:


> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/wto/5457434519.html





Diamond wire


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## jun007

tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


WAAAAA


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


NICE NICE!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


Not fair......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


Dick


----------



## tpimuncie

jun007 said:


> WAAAAA


:biggrin:


MR.59 said:


> NICE NICE!!


:thumbsup:


ABRAXASS said:


> Not fair......


:thumbsup:


*ROADSTAR* said:


> Dick


:roflmao:


----------



## lowlowlow

Would FWD Trus still make good cores?


----------



## reyrey1967

:fool2: oh CHIT.......


tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


----------



## implala66

lowlowlow said:


> Would FWD Trus still make good cores?


They should


----------



## lowlowlow

lowlowlow said:


> Would FWD Trus still make good cores?


I called truspoke and they said FWD rims are welded together so they can't be rebuilt


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## firme63ragtop

Scored me a set for tha Glasshouse , thanks to Skim .


----------



## Patrick B

Wow


----------



## ABRAXASS

firme63ragtop said:


> View attachment 1871346
> Scored me a set for tha Glasshouse , thanks to Skim .


Muffuccas are nice.....


----------



## dusty87ls

That's just not fair tpmuncie lol. Here's my collection not as nice as what u have


----------



## dusty87ls

dusty87ls said:


> View attachment 1873457
> That's just not fair tpmuncie lol. Here's my collection not as nice as what u have


I know they ain't tru classics.


----------



## tpimuncie

Badass!! I love 52 spoke straight lace mcleans!!


----------



## implala66

tpimuncie said:


> Badass!! I love 52 spoke straight lace mcleans!!


X2


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Badass!! I love 52 spoke straight lace mcleans!!


i had a set drilled out 6 lug to fit my 39


----------



## bigroy64

Who has a set of true rays or mcleans 4sale


----------



## dusty87ls

bigroy64 said:


> Who has a set of true rays or mcleans 4sale


Johnny65 has a set of 14 straight lace for sale they need to be rebuilt though


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## implala66

Not mine


----------



## Dirty69

Just picked them up Friday. Pat and Tami were great to deal with. REAL people.


----------



## 62ssrag

implala66 said:


> Not mine


Looks like some curb rash on those there


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


>


Looking to trade these for clean 52 spoke straight lace mcleans, may throw in 5th wheel if the deal is right


----------



## Patrick B

These worth anything? They look pretty cool.


----------



## MR.59

Patrick B said:


> These worth anything? They look pretty cool.
> View attachment 1878329


pm sent


----------



## Dirty69

Got a real quick question. Which is more desirable, True Rays or True Classics. I have a set of each. Thinking about letting one set go.


----------



## MR.59

Dirty69 said:


> Got a real quick question. Which is more desirable, True Rays or True Classics. I have a set of each. Thinking about letting one set go.


Both are nice wheels
don`t think you can make a wrong choice on either wheels


----------



## Zachsta

Dirty69 said:


> Got a real quick question. Which is more desirable, True Rays or True Classics. I have a set of each. Thinking about letting one set go.


let me know which set you get rid of lol (really tho..)


----------



## jar079

How much the Ray's? Dity69


----------



## on1

dirty69 them tru classics are nice af. if you sell them let me know how much


----------



## 1892masa

Anybody has like this 13x7?


----------



## MR.59

1892masa said:


> Anybody has like this 13x7?
> 
> View attachment 1886034


i have true classic cores to rebuild into 13s
and factory caps too
YOU CAN BUILD YOUR WHEELS JUST IN TIME FOR THE TORRES SHOW!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

How much are the Tru rays 14/7,used with all hardware knockoffs and adapters


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Dirty69 said:


> Got a real quick question. Which is more desirable, True Rays or True Classics. I have a set of each. Thinking about letting one set go.


How much are the Tru rays in also in Texas


----------



## reyrey1967

Proly my all time favorite wheels....:thumbsup:


firme63ragtop said:


> View attachment 1871346
> Scored me a set for tha Glasshouse , thanks to Skim .


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## jun007

Damn! Looks sick! showoff…uffin:


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Diamond wire


anybody have caps for these wheels?


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## slymjym

Any truray caps for sale ?


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## slymjym

*Thaught this was tru ray....but medallion cap was too small.*


----------



## MR.59

slymjym said:


> Any truray caps for sale ?


but i got a set


----------



## slymjym

new? whats the $ Mr. 59


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


what size? 13`s?
14`s?


----------



## MR.59

slymjym said:


> new? whats the $ Mr. 59


shit you want new?
you must have a pocket full of money


----------



## MR.59

HERE ARE THE RE-POP`D CAPS
http://www.truespoke.net/TSAcces.html


----------



## MR.59

slymjym said:


> View attachment 1897002


if the medallion cap was too small
what about the larger lincoln caps


----------



## slymjym

the hub from the wheel in the pic is 6 1/4 and my medallion hex cap is 6". I always thaught tru rays,tru classics and mcleans all could interchange the medallion caps to include the lincoln caps.


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> what size? 13`s?
> 14`s?


Thought about 13s but they look a little funny to me so 14s lol


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Thought about 13s but they look a little funny to me so 14s lol


:thumbsup:
13`s look to have real short spokes


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 13`s look to have real short spokes


Yeah seen one set didnt look right to me these are the taller hub classics i like those better


----------



## RED PASSION

Came up on these 14x7 here in my hood in Stockton for $150 bunch of classic stuff out here for sale


----------



## implala66

RED PASSION said:


> Came up on these 14x7 here in my hood in Stockton for $150 bunch of classic stuff out here for sale
> View attachment 1897482


Nice


----------



## CustomMachines

tpimuncie said:


>


Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## on1

anybody got any tru-classics for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie

Anyone have any octagon caps for sale? Just wanna bolt on spinners to them dont need to be perfect


----------



## chevydaddy619

:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


>



Freakytales hooked up the restoration


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Freakytales hooked up the restoration


he did a nice job! 
i have a set of true classic cores with flat caps if someone wants to build a set


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks bro! Pm sent


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks bro! Pm sent


http://www.ebay.com 322237283523


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> http://www.ebay.com 322237283523


have 3 guys wanting to make an offer
don`t forget i have a used set of "flat caps" to sell too


----------



## on1

damn to bad they not 5x4.75. how much does it cost to get them restored?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

JUST SOLD / In and Out from here all the time!!!


----------



## on1

please msg me next time you have a set


----------



## Tami at Zeus

on1 said:


> please msg me next time you have a set


Will do!!!


----------



## on1

:thumbsup:


----------



## tintest

I picked these up the other day.
can you guys help me out and tell me what I got? do you think they are Mcleans?


----------



## tintest

^^^^^^^little help Anybody? :dunno:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

tintest said:


> ^^^^^^^little help Anybody? :dunno:


Crosslace large hub McLean!!!


----------



## tintest

Tami said:


> Crosslace large hub McLean!!!


Thank you!!
can you tell me what it would cost to redo them?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

tintest said:


> Thank you!!
> can you tell me what it would cost to redo them?


$1100 / New Dishes, new nips, new spokes, Strip, polish and chrome the hubs!!!


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> have 3 guys wanting to make an offer
> don`t forget i have a used set of "flat caps" to sell too


just sold the wheels today
HAVE A SET OF THE FLAT OG CAPS TO SELL


----------



## chevydaddy619

MR.59 said:


> just sold the wheels today
> HAVE A SET OF THE FLAT OG CAPS TO SELL


PM sent


----------



## MR.59

HAVE THIS SET FOR SALE 
ORIGINAL TRU CLASSIC CAPS, THIS "FLAT STYLE" HAVE NOT BEEN RE-POPPED, AN ARE THE ONLY CORRECT CAP FOR THE TRUE CLASSIC WHEEL ONE HAS A RUST BLEMISH ON IT, BUT 4 ALL ARE STREET READY








sold on ebay


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## MR.59

MR.59 said:


> HAVE THIS SET FOR SALE
> ORIGINAL TRU CLASSIC CAPS, THIS "FLAT STYLE"


SOLD THESE ON EBAY


----------



## superbatman

tpimuncie said:


>



WoW! nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

THANKS!! 


Scored a spare cap pretty damn cheap the other day


----------



## gallo*59

something alittle different to try to personalize them with the car


----------



## jun007

^^^sick!


----------



## undercover1322

How much for the 59?


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## MR.59

SOLD


----------



## JOHNER

damn them cross lace trues are sick!!!


----------



## MR.59

got a fresh set of 4 , just restored 14x7 true classics up for grabs


----------



## ekserio

Quanto? is it those ones on Ebay?


----------



## MR.59

ekserio said:


> Quanto? is it those ones on Ebay?


YES same ones listed
but cheaper if you buy off ebay
*SOLD*


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

Stickers just arrived


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Badd ass


----------



## Zachsta

Anyone have some 4 lug hubs around? 4x4.25 / 4x4 1/4


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## brn2ridelo75

tpimuncie said:


>


How shipped


----------



## tpimuncie

What are they worth?


----------



## tpimuncie

Looking for one 13" mclean with same hub


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Tru rays and tru classics are old school laces 56 or6o spokes


----------



## Coca Pearl

tpimuncie said:


> Stickers just arrived


:run:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Huh?


----------



## PLAS O*C

Who sells the 59 caps on here? Looking to slap them on some McLeans. Any info and help is appreciated.


----------



## tpimuncie

Ebay usually cheapest place picked mine up $287


----------



## PLAS O*C

Is there a lot of modification to get them to fit? I got some 14" Mcleans for my 70 Monte Carlo.


----------



## tpimuncie

Use octagon caps drill 4 holes and done


----------



## PLAS O*C

Thanks. By the way. Really dig your truck. Have followed you on your build. That is the way to do it.


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie

Mounted the Nos 560s


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## slymjym

Would i have to use spacers for tru classics on a 64 impala ?


----------



## MR.59

sold


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> GOT 5 "NEW" TRUE CLASSIC CHIPS UP FOR GRABS


Medallions?


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Medallions?


yup, 
these sold on the same day


----------



## 79lincoln

anyone selling some tru-classics


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## jun007

tpimuncie said:


>


DAMN!! Very nice!


----------



## MR.59

GOT THESE U 4 GRABS \
SOLD SOLD SOLD,


----------



## RagTopRolo

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE U 4 GRABS , ALREADY MOUNTED ON MCLEAN CAPS, USED, BUT VERY CLEAN, THIS IS THE SET UP UP YOU NEED TO MOUNT ON TRUE CLASSICS, AND TRUE RAYS.


how much shipped to Northern Cali?


----------



## MR.59

RagTopRolo said:


> how much shipped to Northern Cali?


MADE A DEAL THIS MORNING ON THEM BEFORE READING YOUR POST.


----------



## Marty McFly

MR 1942 said:


> MR.59 is no longer a member of the O.C.Duke's Car Club & was NEVER an Original Member of the O.C.Duke's ! Jacob Dominguez Sr.


 Who gives two shits?


----------



## MR.59

GOT THESE UP 4 GRABS , 3 PRONG TRUE SPOKE SPINNERS


----------



## chevydaddy619

Is this page dead??? Looking like a ghost ? town.


----------



## D-cheese

chevydaddy619 said:


> Is this page dead??? Looking like a ghost ? town.


Not just this thread .... layitlow is dead


----------



## Marty McFly

D-cheese said:


> Not just this thread .... layitlow is dead


You guys are logging in to the wrong version of LIL


----------



## chevydaddy619

Marty McFly said:


> You guys are logging in to the wrong version of LIL


Is there more than one version of LIL?


----------



## on1

is truespoke still going to remake truclassics or wtf. they were suppose to be out like 6 months ago


----------



## Roadstar

TRU CLASSICS


----------



## Classic Dreams

I’m looking for the Og tru classic caps only. Any info.


----------



## ekserio

Roadstar said:


> TRU CLASSICS


pics of the hub?


----------



## Roadstar

Tall Or Short??


----------



## Zachsta

Newest pick up... Original 13" 4 lug 40 spoke True Classics for my wagon. Only the second set i've seen after finding some old ad for some corvair fitment ones forsale. Now to rebuild em to 13x6 reverse. Anyone have any leads on where to find replacement hoops / spokes?


----------



## Superfly9c1

Wanting a new set of Tru Classics or Truspokes in 13x7 reversed


----------



## ekserio

a new set?


----------



## SONNSONLY

Need help mounting my CLASSICS????WTFF??? haven't been on this site since they changed it back some 8 years ago...I finally scooped up my 66 RIVI daily project...I sold my 67project to get this one...I put 14"30spokes and vogue on my 67 with no problem..since then..YEARS ago now I wanna roll my try CLASSICS on of ps520s..got everything all MOUNTED and balanced and went to put them on and the drums to big looks like a 12" drum so it ain't even close to fitting on..do i need to say fuckit and do all disc breaks right now or can i do something else?


----------

